# Imac 27'' : l'écran tire vers le jaune ?



## weuw (10 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, je suis confronté à un petit problème avec mon nouvel Imac 27 pouces. 

Je dénote un léger dégradé jaunâtre en partant du haut de l'écran vers le bas.
Je vous joins une image Jpeg qui permet de tester l'uniformité de la dalle On peut le voir aussi en faisant circuler sur l'écran une petite fenêtre navigateur blanche.

Je pense que c'est lié à la conception même de l'écran, mais j'aimerais en être certain, car sinon je procéderais à un échange.

Qu'en pensez-vous, heureux possesseurs de nouvel Imac ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (10 Novembre 2009)

je veux pas dire de conneries mais si un ecran a un defaut d'affichage, ben ca devrait pas se voir sur une copie d'ecran puisque celle ci copie ce que le mac "tente" d'afficher, independamment de la qualite de l'ecran lui meme (je sais pas si je suis clair...).

=> seule une photo prise de ton ecran peut reveler ce defaut 

(juste mon avis, je me gourre peut-etre)


----------



## choumou (10 Novembre 2009)

Je pense que c'est pour tester et non pour nous montrer.


weuw a dit:


> Je vous joins une image Jpeg qui permet de tester l'uniformité de la dalle


----------



## duracel (10 Novembre 2009)

J'ai le même souci avec mon imac 21.5'.
Un tache jaunâtre dans le coin bas droit.

Appel au service technique puis au SAV, échange en cours.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (10 Novembre 2009)

choumou a dit:


> Je pense que c'est pour tester et non pour nous montrer.



en effet, j'ai lu trop vite


----------



## weuw (10 Novembre 2009)

choumou a dit:


> Je pense que c'est pour tester et non pour nous montrer.



Yep 

A noter que j'avais un Imac 24 pouces avant qui présentait un problème similaire mais en pire.
Je pensais ce défaut réglé avec les nouveaux Imac LED, mais non bizarrement.

Donc du coup j'ai peur de changer pour tomber sur un modèle pire.


----------



## duracel (10 Novembre 2009)

weuw a dit:


> Yep
> 
> A noter que j'avais un Imac 24 pouces avant qui présentait un problème similaire mais en pire.
> Je pensais ce défaut réglé avec les nouveaux Imac LED, mais non bizarrement.
> ...


 
Tous les exemplaires n'ont pas ce problème. 
Ceux que j'ai pu voir en exposition dans différentes boutiques avait un éclairage uniforme de la dalle.


----------



## choumou (10 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de tester sur mon iMac 24", pas de problème pour moi. Ou as tu acheter cet iMac, parce-que si c'est sur l'Apple Store tu as 15 jours pour le retourner.


----------



## weuw (10 Novembre 2009)

Je crois que ça se voit difficilement en magasin à cause de l'éclairage. 
Acheté à la FNAC. Bien sûr je peux l'échanger mais la procédure est quand-même pénible pour un succès non garanti. Faudrait être vraiment certain, donc je me tâte.


----------



## Rico0o (10 Novembre 2009)

weuw a dit:


> Yep
> 
> 
> Donc du coup j'ai peur de changer pour tomber sur un modèle pire.



C'est le risque effectivement, est ce que c'est vraiment hyper visible ?
Tu peux nous faire une vrai photo de ton écran ?


----------



## weuw (10 Novembre 2009)

Rico0o a dit:


> C'est le risque effectivement, est ce que c'est vraiment hyper visible ?
> Tu peux nous faire une vrai photo de ton écran ?



ça ne se verra pas sur une photo.

je vais laisser comme ça tant pis, je pense que j'ai plus de chance de tomber sur un modèle pire que celui-ci


----------



## Rico0o (10 Novembre 2009)

Oui surtout que pas mal d'imac semblent présenter ces caractéristiques à ce qu'on peut lire sur le forum apple. 
Pour ma part le centre de l'écran est légèrement plus jaune en bas au centre que sur les bords qui tirent plus vers le bleu.
Je pense que c'est la qualité de cette dalle LG, et pas un défaut.  Certains verront cette différence et d'autre pas.

Cette photo est pas mal pour faire ressortir les zones plus jaunes de l'écran :


----------



## ostralie (11 Novembre 2009)

Enfin des personnes qui ont le même problème que moi !!!
je croyais avoir des visions. et moi aussi j'ai des tâches jaune pâle sur la partie inférieur au centre de mon imac 21,5".
Certes c'est assez nuancé mais quand on le remarque, on ne voit plus que ça !!
Cà ce voit surtout sur des fond blanc, mais aussi sur des fonds  gris, bleus, et vert clair.
J'ai réceptionné la bête le 29 oct, doit je faire appel au SAV apple et surtout est ce que je peux encore et vont ils accepter un échange ??


----------



## duracel (11 Novembre 2009)

ostralie a dit:


> Enfin des personnes qui ont le même problème que moi !!!
> je croyais avoir des visions. et moi aussi j'ai des tâches jaune pâle sur la partie inférieur au centre de mon imac 21,5".
> Certes c'est assez nuancé mais quand on le remarque, on ne voit plus que ça !!
> Cà ce voit surtout sur des fond blanc, mais aussi sur des fonds  gris, bleus, et vert clair.
> J'ai réceptionné la bête le 29 oct, doit je faire appel au SAV apple et surtout est ce que je peux encore et vont ils accepter un échange ??



Oui; tu peux demander un échange dans les 15 jours.
Si tu es dans les délais, Apple accepte sans discuter.


----------



## weuw (11 Novembre 2009)

ostralie a dit:


> Enfin des personnes qui ont le même problème que moi !!!
> je croyais avoir des visions. et moi aussi j'ai des tâches jaune pâle sur la partie inférieur au centre de mon imac 21,5".
> Certes c'est assez nuancé mais quand on le remarque, on ne voit plus que ça !!
> Cà ce voit surtout sur des fond blanc, mais aussi sur des fonds  gris, bleus, et vert clair.
> J'ai réceptionné la bête le 29 oct, doit je faire appel au SAV apple et surtout est ce que je peux encore et vont ils accepter un échange ??



Oui mais personnellement j'ai peur que ce ne soit pas vraiment un défaut mais une caractéristique de ce type de dalle...


----------



## ostralie (11 Novembre 2009)

je viens ce matin d'avoir apple qui me confirme qu'ils ont qqes problèmes sur le retroéclairage de ces dalles. D'après eux cas isolés mais présent. Ils vont donc me faire un échange. Et chose que je trouve exceptionnelle, il m'ont proposé de m'envoyer la nouvelle machine, je fais la bascule sur le nouveau et seulement après je leur expédie la machine défectueuse !!!! Moi qui achete pour la première fois du matériel apple, je suis comblée et apprécie vraiment cette démarche.
J'achète bcp sur internet et c'est la première fois qu'une telle procédure m'est proposée pour un échange !!
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Rico0o (11 Novembre 2009)

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## Rico0o (11 Novembre 2009)

Ca ressemble à ça ?


----------



## weuw (11 Novembre 2009)

Heureusement c'est moins important que ça


----------



## mjpolo (11 Novembre 2009)

Sur mon iMac 24" le défaut similaire se présente comme ça:
Voir la pièce jointe 22895


----------



## ostralie (12 Novembre 2009)

Oui c'est ça !! quasiment trait pour trait.
Elles ont toutes le même défaut ces dalles ??
Tu vas faire quoi ? échange ou pas ?


----------



## weuw (13 Novembre 2009)

Finalement j'ai changé le mien, c'est pareil, je pense que c'est impossible d'avoir un écran uniforme même s'il reste intrinsèquement très bon.


----------



## Rico0o (13 Novembre 2009)

Tu as le même effet jaunâtre en bas ?
Je pense que ça vient de l'éclairage qui vient du bas et qui du coup éclairci plus le bas de l'écran

Pour la qualité de l'écran, j'ai fait un ptit diapo d'une série de photos prises par une professionnelle pour un mariage, bah bon sang, ça le fait !!! Les couleurs, la définition de l'image sont tout bonnement bluffante. Pour moi cette dalle est d'excellente qualité.
Il ne faut pas oublier que ça reste un LCD...


----------



## ostralie (16 Novembre 2009)

Je recois le nouveau aujourd'hui ou demain.
Je viens de passer chez Boulanger et leur imac 21.5" et 27" n'ont pas du tout cet effet sur leur 2 expos !! le blanc est blanc et uniforme.

Autre chose, comme je vais avoir les 2 pendant quelques jours, est ce qu'il est possible de transferer du 1 vers le 2 en mode target et surtout est ce que c'est possible en rj45 au lieu du fire wire ???

merci


----------



## weuw (16 Novembre 2009)

Pas certain qu'on puisse le voir dans un magasin car il faut un environnement peu lumineux.


----------



## Rico0o (16 Novembre 2009)

weuw a dit:


> Finalement j'ai changé le mien, c'est pareil, je pense que c'est impossible d'avoir un écran uniforme même s'il reste intrinsèquement très bon.



C'était pourtant l'argument de lancement l'uniformité du rétro-éclairage... 
A cette taille ça doit pas être évident encore de faire un éclairage parfait.
D'ailleurs les irrégularités se voient à l'écran blanc de lancement, on voit encore de très légères trames plus sombres.
Ca reste quand même meilleur que sur le 24" et pas gênant du tout à l'utilisation.


----------



## billboc (16 Novembre 2009)

Rico0o a dit:


> Ca reste quand même meilleur que sur le 24" et pas gênant du tout à l'utilisation.



tu parles des iMac ou de l'écran externe ?


----------



## ostralie (17 Novembre 2009)

j'ai recu le nouvel imac hier soir.
A l'allumage sur la page blanche et bien le blanc a une forte dominance jaune mais là uniforme !! et en plus un pixel ne marche pas.
Là du coup je suis déçu et je pense garder le premier ou rien du tout. La dominance jaune de l'écran altère quand même pas mal les couleur et c'est sans appel quand j'ai les 2 allumés côte à côte.
Je vais appeler apple care et voir ce qu'il me propose.
Ha je suis deçu, deçu......


----------



## weuw (17 Novembre 2009)

étonnant quand-même qu'il puisse y avoir tant de différences au sein d'un même modèle...


----------



## ostralie (17 Novembre 2009)

Etonnant et surtout decevant, de la part d'une marque qui m'a repété 10 fois au telephone, "apple c'est du haut de gamme....." !!! moi qui était ravi, enchanté de mettre mon pc a la poubelle et de passer sur un systeme qui me semble être le meilleur (pour mon utilisation) et des machines belles et efficaces, cette histoire d'écran m'a quand même bien refroidi !!!
Là j'ai les 2 devant les yeux et le dernier me fait penser au blanc d'un photo en sépia, en plus clair, mais quand même.

je ne sais plus quoi faire.


----------



## weuw (17 Novembre 2009)

as-tu essayé de le calibrer avec l'outil Apple qui est quand-même relativement efficace ?


----------



## ostralie (17 Novembre 2009)

tu veux dire etalonner ?? oui, déjà fait mais je n'arrive pas a avoir un blanc neutre ou presque.


----------



## mjpolo (17 Novembre 2009)

Essaie, mais à mon avis ça ne servira à rien  
Demande l'échange jusqu'à ce que l'écran te convienne.
Après tout, ils t'ont dit que "c'était du haut de gamme" n'est-ce pas?


----------



## ostralie (17 Novembre 2009)

bien vu MJPOLO ca ne change rien !!
J'appel apple care ce soir et je pense que vais effectivement demander l'échange a nouveau. Tu penses que je peux demander un geste commercial en dédommagement pour l'achat d'un macbook ???


----------



## ostralie (17 Novembre 2009)

Je viens d'avoir apple care et ils ont qqes retour dans ce sens.
Ils me demandent de faire des captures écran et des faire des photos.
Il se peut que se ne soit pas technique.
Bon j'y vais ils m'ont donné du travail !!!!


----------



## weuw (17 Novembre 2009)

je pense que ça vient des macs, d'ailleurs le modèle 24 pouces avait aussi ce problème en pire.


----------



## Rico0o (17 Novembre 2009)

Certains soucis d'écrans sont pas facile à faire ressortir en photos. J'espère que tu finiras par trouver ton bonheur.


Pour ma part j'ai noté un léger gradient entre le bas et le haut sur le 27". 
La partie basse de l'écran est plus clair, ça se voit sur les tons pastels.


----------



## bkasdboa (17 Novembre 2009)

d'un coup je me sens moins seul
depuis deux jours j'ai le même problème
j'ai essayé tant bien que mal de mesurer en 9 points, 3 en haut, 3 au centre et 3 en bas, je trouve des écarts en °K de 500°K entre le haut et le bas
en haut le blanc vire au bleu et en bas au jaune

je l'ai acheté chez un revendeur de ma ville et un échange semble difficile, maintenant quand je vois le résultat des échanges je ne suis pas très optimiste
mais ce jaune me sort par les yeux

ce qui est à noter est que, après calibration le résultat au niveau couleur est excellent
le problème porte sur la température et la luminance

il faut bien noter que le problème se voit davantage à la maison que dans les magasins qui les vendent

si l'échange aujourd'hui fait que l'on ne reçoit pas mieux, peut-être vaut-il mieux attendre quelque temps et faire jouer la garantie

ce qui me fait réagir c'est que apple, contacté ce jour, me dit n'avoir jamais eu ce problème, je vais les rappeler demain

bonne soirée


----------



## bkasdboa (18 Novembre 2009)

j'ai eu apple care ce matin où j'ai expliqué mon problème
il m'a été dit qu'il considérait celà comme une panne au déballage, que j'avais un délai de 14 jours pour profiter d'un échange standard
très bonne écoute de mon correspondant, reste à espérer que le prochain sera 0 défaut

je me sens soulagé
bonne journée


----------



## mjpolo (18 Novembre 2009)

bkasdboa a dit:


> d'un coup je me sens moins seul
> depuis deux jours j'ai le même problème
> j'ai essayé tant bien que mal de mesurer en 9 points, 3 en haut, 3 au centre et 3 en bas, je trouve des écarts en °K de 500°K entre le haut et le bas
> en haut le blanc vire au bleu et en bas au jaune
> ...





bkasdboa a dit:


> il m'a été dit qu'il considérait celà comme une panne au déballagee



C'est cela, oui....:mouais:


----------



## Rico0o (18 Novembre 2009)

C'est commercial de la part d'apple.
Tiens nous au courant si ton nouvel imac semble mieux.

J'ai quand même bien peur que ça change pas des masses d'un modèle à l'autre.
J'ai au boulot deux écrans 17" samsung identiques qui présentent strictement les mêmes défauts tous les deux (zones sombres en haut qui ont la même forme, effets mura identique etc...).


En tout cas si il s'avère qu'il est possible d'avoir beaucoup mieux, le mien a un applecare je demanderai donc surement un changement de dalle en croisant fortement les doigts pour ne pas avoir de pixels morts


----------



## ostralie (18 Novembre 2009)

moi je suis persuadé que c'est comme ça et qu'on aura pas mieux.

Cà doit être la conception, et ça on y peu rien et eux non plus.

La nana chez apple m'a dit " on vous en envoi un troisième et si c'est pareil on vous rembourse".

Ils savent que ça sera jamais parfait !! alors soit on s'y fait, soit on change de boutique.

Je suis dégoûté !! fauché en plein switch !! je voudrais pas voir la tête des mecs qu'attendent 

depuis des  jours leurs imac 27" i7 avec 8G de ram 2T à 2500 euros avec des tâche jaunes

leurs écrans !!!!


----------



## Dailyplanet (19 Novembre 2009)

ostralie a dit:


> ...Je suis dégoûté !! fauché en plein switch !! je voudrais pas voir la tête des mecs qu'attendent depuis des jours leurs imac 27" i7 avec 8G de ram 2T à 2500 euros avec des tâche jaunes leurs écrans !!!!


 
Je reçois mon iMac 27 aujourd'hui ou demain.
Après le stress d'être livré, voici le stress d'avoir une bécane nickel 

Dès que je l'aurai démarré, je commente...pour l'écran !


----------



## mjpolo (19 Novembre 2009)

ostralie a dit:


> je voudrais pas voir la tête des mecs qu'attendent
> 
> depuis des  jours leurs imac 27" i7 avec 8G de ram 2T à 2500 euros avec des tâche jaunes
> 
> leurs écrans !!!!



+1+1+1
surtout que "mieux" existe, et pour 2500&#8364; on doit le mériter. 
Prend un 24" sinon, je n'ai pas de taches jaunes sur le mien qui marche nickel depuis déc. 2007.


----------



## Rico0o (19 Novembre 2009)

De toute façon le problème saute pas aux yeux de suite et certains ne le remarqueront surement jamais. Des tas de gens bossent tous les jours sur des écrans pas uniforme, avec des différences de T°c et n'y font jamais attention.

J'ai trouve cette photo sur le web d'un 27" où l'on voit bien les ptits soucis de non uniformité sur l'écran et notamment cette petite barre grise horizontale plus sombre en bas.
Le test à faire pour bien s'en rendre compte c'est de mettre un fond d'écran gris luminosité à fond et observer 







Je pense qu'il faut pas rêver, la dalle de l'imac est excellente, mais pour le prix de l'ensemble je doute que ce soit du très haut de gamme 

Sur d'autre forum on discute aussi de ce problème : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=812180&page=2


----------



## Rico0o (21 Novembre 2009)

Un ptit test du 27" : http://gizmodo.com/5388567/apple-imac-review-27+inch-and-less-chin

avec un passage intéressant : 

"I will feel guilty for mentioning this, because it's ever so slight, but I'll feel more guilty if I don't mentioning it to you: The screen, when it's white, has the tiniest bit of blotchiness to it. The backlighting is slightly uneven in my model. It had no impact on viewing quality once the screen was filled with an image other than one of pure white, so don't sweat it."


----------



## Xian (12 Décembre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> je veux pas dire de conneries mais si un ecran a un defaut d'affichage, ben ca devrait pas se voir sur une copie d'ecran puisque celle ci copie ce que le mac "tente" d'afficher, independamment de la qualite de l'ecran lui meme (je sais pas si je suis clair...).
> 
> => seule une photo prise de ton ecran peut reveler ce defaut
> 
> (juste mon avis, je me gourre peut-etre)



Ben non, tu as raison. j'allais bêtement poster mes captures d'écran qui n'auraient rien donné sur vos écrans.






D'ailleurs, l'image est parfaite, en petit :rose::rose::rose:

Chez moi, c'est légèrement plus jaune dans le bas de l'écran que dans le haut. Si je n'avais pas fait le test, je n'aurais rien vu.

Mais en faisant ce test : http://imac.squeaked.com/index.php j'ai une bande grise en bas légèrement plus jaunâtre que celle du haut.

Mais le défaut est beaucoup moins visible que sur la photo de Rico0o


----------



## Xian (14 Décembre 2009)

Je voudrais quand même relativiser ce qui est dit plus haut : sur certains écrans, le défaut est vraiment très visible, mais sur d'autres, sans le test déjà mentionné, il est impossible de se rendre compte de quoi que ce soit.

Au bureau, sur un (relativement) vieil écran Sony, LCD 15", le test avec les deux bandes grises est catastrophique. Je serais curieux de faire ce test avec d'autres écrans, Apple et d'autres marques.  Pas sûr qu'on arrive à la percection.  J'irai faire le test sur les machines en démo dans les divers magasins de Liège centre ...

En tous cas, pour le moment, j'ai un ordi qui va bien, je ne fais pas appel au SAV.


----------



## Lonneki (14 Décembre 2009)

Petite parenthèse pour dire que j'ai calibré hier (avec une sonde LACIE) mes deux iMac 21,5" qui tiraient méchamment sur le jaune.

J'ai collé un gamma de 1.8 (J'ai du mal avec le 2.2 de SL) et le résultat est nickel, vraiment tiptop, un DELTA moyen de 0,2 et une pointe à 0,5 qui dit mieux.

Donc un conseil, calibrez vos 27", ca vous changera la vie


----------



## ANDZ (16 Décembre 2009)

weuw a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis confronté à un petit problème avec mon nouvel Imac 27 pouces.
> Je dénote un léger dégradé jaunâtre en partant du haut de l'écran vers le bas.
> Je vous joins une image Jpeg qui permet de tester l'uniformité de la dalle On peut le voir aussi en faisant circuler sur l'écran une petite fenêtre navigateur blanche.
> Je pense que c'est lié à la conception même de l'écran, mais j'aimerais en être certain, car sinon je procéderais à un échange.
> ...



Hello !
Tu appelles çà un petit problème ???

J'ai le même souci sur le mien et les exemples se multiplient :
http://imac.squeaked.com/index.php

Je ne crois pas que ce soit lié à la conception de ces écrans, les Eizo, Lacie n'ont pas ce problème mais çà n'est pas le même prix non plus...

Pour ma part, c'est déjà le second exemplaire, le premier souffrait d'une poussière derrière la vitre et d'un pixel mort. 
J'hésite à en demander un 3 ème ou à me faire rembourser en attendant une révision.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h33 ----------




Lonneki a dit:


> Petite parenthèse pour dire que j'ai calibré hier (avec une sonde LACIE) mes deux iMac 21,5" qui tiraient méchamment sur le jaune.
> J'ai collé un gamma de 1.8 (J'ai du mal avec le 2.2 de SL) et le résultat est nickel, vraiment tiptop, un DELTA moyen de 0,2 et une pointe à 0,5 qui dit mieux.
> Donc un conseil, calibrez vos 27", ca vous changera la vie



Bonjour Lonneki,

c'est bien ce que j'ai fait sur le mien. Je ne vois pas ce que çà change au problème.
Calibré ou pas, si l'écran est affublé d'une dérive colorimétrique jaune, çà ne la nettoiera pas malheureusement.


----------



## sakosh (16 Décembre 2009)

je confirme avec les réglages on arrive à rien
au pire si on corrige le bas de l'écran, on se retrouve avec la partie haute qui tire vers le bleu

en ce qui me concerne j'ai demandé l'échange (au risque d'avoir pire )


----------



## ANDZ (17 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous,

je viens en remettre une couche.
Je suis allé vérifier sur les deux modèles d'expo des FNAC de Lyon et sur un 3ème dans une boutique agréée Apple.
TOUS les écrans 27" que j'ai vu sont affublés de la même dérive jaune vers le bas de la surface (plus ou moins marquée mais sensible).
J'ai discuté avec le vendeur Apple de la FNAC qui m'a confirmé des retours de machines dus à ce problème et m'a conseillé de demander un échange par Apple.

Alors ? caractéristique normale des écrans Led ou problème spécifique à ces Mac ???
Problème de machines trop récentes et qui sera corrigé ensuite par Apple ?
Seules certaines séries sont concernées ou bien la plupart des acheteurs ne s'en rendent pas compte ou s'en fichent ???

C'est très dommage parce que ces IMac sont de superbes machines par ailleurs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2009)

Pour moi sur mon iMac 27 je n'ai pas ce problème d'écran jaune qui tire sur le bas....
Il est blanc de blanc sur toute la surface.
Numéro de série W8948


----------



## sakosh (17 Décembre 2009)

J'ai oublié de preciser mon numéro de série: W8949
Comme quoi les dernières productions ne sont pas épargnées.
J'ai été vérifier les iMac à l'Apple Store du Louvre, pas de pb d'homogénéité!
Mais je pense effectivement que pas mal de gens n'y font pas attention (ma copine a eu du mal à s'en rendre compte)


----------



## Rico0o (18 Décembre 2009)

La teinte jaune n'est pas forcement qu'en bas, on voit sur pas mal de forum des photos du problème à droite, au milieu etc... 
voir ici les photos : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=833567

Pour ma part j'ai remarqué que la différence de T°c de l'écran n'est pas constante dans le temps, quand l'ordinateur est chaud elle s'estompe pour être quasiment invisible.


----------



## Fredche (19 Décembre 2009)

Je viens m'ajouter aux écrans jaunes ... 
Bon, j'exagère.

Les blancs sur le mien deviennent jaunâtres sur la partie basse au milieu mais surtout à droite. Pas besoin d'utiliser les bandes grises pour le voir, la différence est notable entre le coin en haut à gauche et le coin en bas à droite ...

SAV contacté, à recontacter lundi avec mon numéro de dossier. Échange en vue.


----------



## clochelune (19 Décembre 2009)

j'ai eu de la chance! quand je vois ces taches jaunes
sur mon 21.5 pouces je n'en ai pas
j'ai un disque dur seagate (je ne vois pas le nom seagate mais le numéro est  identique à d'autres ici) qui paraît-il gratte chez certains... ici je n'entends rien... 

je compatis car c'est vrai que tous ces soucis sont gênants... heureuse d'en être exemptée (iMac 21.5 pouces, disque dur 1 TO, ati readon, nickel...)

avec vous, heureusement apple propose les échanges sans moufter, je l'ai vu pour une eye tv... 

bonne journée, courage...


----------



## Hesp (19 Décembre 2009)

Lonneki a dit:


> Petite parenthèse pour dire que j'ai calibré hier (avec une sonde LACIE) mes deux iMac 21,5" qui tiraient méchamment sur le jaune.
> 
> J'ai collé un gamma de 1.8 (J'ai du mal avec le 2.2 de SL) et le résultat est nickel, vraiment tiptop, un DELTA moyen de 0,2 et une pointe à 0,5 qui dit mieux.
> 
> Donc un conseil, calibrez vos 27", ca vous changera la vie




Merci, j'ai lu quelque part que c'était problématique dû aux reflets. Je sors la spyder 3 elite ce soir illico.

Vous tiens au courant sur mes observations.


///// EDIT : Un truc qui me fait un peu soucis...

Alors que j'attendais mon précieux, j'ai effectivement vu les retards de 2 semaines sur l'apple store en ligne. Est-ce dû au nombre de commandes ou à une éventuelle correction des bugs ???

Le miens a été expédié le 14 (sorti d'usine le 13...) Quel est le liens avec : ça ? Avait-il déjà la nouvelle carte graphique ? Je me rappelle, dans mes nombreux téléphone chez Appel, qu'on m'avait donné comme raison d'un premier retard : Problème à l'usine. Mais finalement il est même arrivé plus tôt qu'annoncé lors de ma commande (reçu le 18, alors que je devais le recevoir le 28) Est-ce qu'ils m'ont envoyé les derniers modèles buggé en se disant, ça passe ou ça casse... ou ai-je reçu un ordi tout correcte.

Vais vraiment effectuer les tests ce soir. Surtout que Fredche, on l'a reçu plus ou moins ensemble non ? Ce défaut t'a sauté aux yeux à l'allumage ?


////Edit to Fredche : Pomme 85 a l'écran qui saute... Là, franchement, je commence à douter...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h10 ----------




ostralie a dit:


> Je suis dégoûté !! fauché en plein switch !! je voudrais pas voir la tête des mecs qu'attendent
> 
> depuis des  jours leurs imac 27" i7 avec 8G de ram 2T à 2500 euros avec des tâche jaunes
> 
> leurs écrans !!!!



C'est mon cas, je switch et à part le 2T, c'est vraiment ce que tu dis... Ouais, après le stress de la livraison (écran brisé) le stress de l'écran qui saute et du jaune..


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h38 ----------

Voilà, procédé au test.

Je me rajoute à votre liste. La tâche n'est toutefois pas flagrante. La bande grise du fond est effectivement plus sombre que celle du haut (aucun pixel mort toutefois).

Je vais reprocéder au test d'ici 2 jours, si cela s'aggrave, j'en fait venir un autre en attendant de renvoyer celui-là.

Je viens de déplacer la fenêtre de macgen et effectivement, ça se voit, mais étrange : de manière très dégradée et non brutale. (vraiment 1/3 fond)...

Etrange toutefois, lors du premier test, le blanc m'a paru blanc, plus frappant dans les gris neutre ou à dominante bleue...


----> Prenez comme référence mes 2 citations sur fond gris, c'est plus ou la distance qui vous permettra de déjà voir quelque chose... Je ne sais pas si c'est du à la perspective (en regardant en plongée ou non)


----------



## Fredche (19 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> ////Edit to Fredche : Pomme 85 a l'écran qui saute...



J'avais pas vu, merci, je passe après sur l'autre topic.

En fait j'ai eu un doute après l'allumage, je ne sais plus trop à quel moment exactement. Puis avec le fond d'écran Aurora, ça saute pas aux yeux, donc j'avais un peu zappé la chose surtout que je ne savais pas trop ce que j'avais vu.
En passant sur le forum, j'ai vu le topic un peu par hasard et c'est là que je me suis rappelé ma petite hésitation juste après l'allumage. Je n'ai pas mis l'image avec les bandes grises, j'ai mis le fond d'écran en blanc et là ça m'a paru plus flagrant, mais comme il était tard, écran led sur yeux fatigués dans une pièce noire, je me suis dit que je vérifierais le lendemain. Ce que j'ai fait hier, j'ai simplement baladé une fenêtre de Safari avec un fond blanc sur tout l'écran avec la lumière du jour dans la pièce, et là plus de doutes, mon écran a la jaunisse... 

Sinon, je trouve quand même bizarre qu'Apple laisse sortir des lignes de productions des IMac avec cette jaunisse.
Il doit être testé avant de partir ... Ça doit se voir ce défaut ! 

Ou alors il y en a beaucoup, et Apple estime qu'il s'agit d'un défaut acceptable (ou 'invisble') pour la majorité des client. En cas de plainte, ils savent qu'ils devront remplacer mais ça leur coûtera moins cher que de mettre au rebut tous les écrans touchés ! :hein:

EDIT : Hesp, je viens de voir que tu as testé, bienvenu au club alors. Je ne sais pas si ce défaut s'aggravera avec le temps, chez moi ce n'est pas la catastrophe, mais je trouve cela gênant. Pour une retouche image disposée sur tout l'écran (hors palettes outils), blanc en haut à gauche et jaunâtre en bas à droite, ça ne me convient pas. Je ne fais de la retouche qu'occasionnellement mais tout de même ...

RE-EDIT : Hesp, si tu veux le changer, ne traîne pas trop quand même ... que cela puisse toujours être considéré comme une panne au déballage ... Sauf si tu estimes que la jaunisse est suffisamment légère pour être tolérable. À toi de juger (ou jauger  )


----------



## Hesp (20 Décembre 2009)

Surprenant... Je viens de calibrer mon écran avec une spyder 3 elite...

Il m'a réchauffé les couleurs (en aplatissant les photos de comparaison) Il est presque meilleur non étalonné... Les noirs sont très noir de base, le blanc, bien blanc... Sans étalonnage = Renforcement de l'image...

Vraiment perplexe...


----------



## Lonneki (20 Décembre 2009)

L'uniformité est un problème peu abordé et pourtant très gênant.
Les constructeurs veulent nous faire croire qu'avec les LEDs les écran gagnent en uniformité, mais c'est faux.
Ca s'explique "en partie" parce que Apple fait appel à la technologue EDGE LED, à la place du FULL LED (cher et épais).

Lorsque vous voyez des taches c'est que l'écart DELTA est énorme sur une ou plusieurs zones.

Prenons comme exemple mon CinemaDisplay 24LED :
sur un fond blanc, tout parait blanc, on a quand même l'impression que c'est pas parfait, mais on doute un peu...
Alors on fait quelques mesures:
On calibre le centre : Résultat un Delta de 0.2 0.5 (Parfait)
On mesure en bas à gauche : Résultat un Delta de 0.9 1.4 (Légère déviation)
On mesure en haut à droite : Résultat un Delta de 2.1 3.8 (bonne  déviation) 
Donc pour faire simple : Un bleu ciel sera bien bleu en bas, mais aura une touche de jaune en haut.
Et là, on peu refaire la même mesure avec comme critère la luminosité et on aura la même surprise.
J'ai fait le même test sur les iMac 21,5 et c'est : encore pire 

Alors certains se demandent pourquoi les LACIE, EIZO et NEC à LED ou néons coutent plus de 2000&#8364;, (voir 4000&#8364; les CG chez EIZO), ben c'est parce que le fabriquant nous garantie une uniformité à xx%.

Sur le 27" la dalle doit couter 400&#8364;, donc pas de miracle.
Maintenant, ca n'excuse pas les excès de déviation et vous avez raison de faire des échanges.

PS:
Pour ceux que ça intéresse, regardez cet article chez EIZO
http://www.eizo.fr/products/graphics/cg301w/features.asp#uniformity

On voit sur une dalle de 24" des écarts de 6 corrigés par une puce dédiée.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

Je tiens à vous faire part de mon expérience concernant ce problème d'écran tirant vers le jaune. 
Je viens d'acquérir un 27" imac i7 et après avoir lu est découvert ce problème récurrent via quelques forum, je me suis demander si j'en était victime (et oui car chez certains ce n'est pas flagrant). 
Au début, je pensais que mon écran tirait légèrement vers le sépia dans le coin inférieur droit. Et j'ai hésité à appelé Apple pour changer mon imac.
Aujourd'hui et de façon objective, je peut vous dire que ce n'ai pas le cas (à l'il nu tout du moins). 

Tout ça pour dire quoi me demandez-vous ? 
Et bien tout simplement que je "cherchais" un problème qui n'existe pas sur mon imac, je n'étais plus objectif dans mon analyse. C'est en prenant du recul que je me suis aperçu qu'il n'y a pas de problème de jaunissement sur mon écran. 
En étant trop près et un peu sur le côté la luminosité de l'écran n'est pas uniforme mais c'est normal puisque l'ergonomie n'était pas optimale. 

Surtout gardez votre objectivité en cherchant si votre imac a ce problème ou non, demander l'avis d'un proche sans l'influencer (avec TextEdit en plein écran par exemple).


Attention, je ne dis pas que le problème n'existe pas, nombreux sont ceux rencontrant ce souci, j'en suis bien conscient. A tous ceux qui en sont victimes, bon courage en espérant qu'Apple règle vite ce problème.


----------



## sylvanhus (21 Décembre 2009)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> Je tiens à vous faire part de mon expérience concernant ce problème d'écran tirant vers le jaune.
> Je viens d'acquérir un 27" imac i7 et après avoir lu est découvert ce problème récurrent via quelques forum, je me suis demander si j'en était victime (et oui car chez certains ce n'est pas flagrant).
> Au début, je pensais que mon écran tirait légèrement vers le sépia dans le coin inférieur droit. Et j'ai hésité à appelé Apple pour changer mon imac.
> Aujourd'hui et de façon objective, je peut vous dire que ce n'ai pas le cas (à l'il nu tout du moins).
> ...





Je partage (et espere vivre un bon moment devant mon prochain 27) ton avis sur le fait d'être objectif...

Et je le suis parce que j'ai vu un 27 (core 2 duo) avec un excellent écran (chez I concept) donc la j'avais beau cherché j'ai rien vu d'anormal, cela me rassure meme un peu car je sais que ça existe (des bons 27)

Mais le miens faisait franchement de la peine... 4 défauts sur une meme dalle...c'est quand meme abusé pour du haut de gamme...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

J'aime bien ton nom.


----------



## Hesp (21 Décembre 2009)

Grosse mise à jour de la carte graphique... A voir ce que ça donne. Par contre j'ai un autre soucis qui me fait bien plus peur :

----> Lorsque je tente de brancher mon westerne digital 1T que j'utilise comme time capsule... J'ai des arcs électrique bleus qui font bien du bruit lorsque je touche un peu à côté la coque en allu....


----------



## Xian (22 Décembre 2009)

La mise à jour n'a rien changé pour moi.

@FoxHound : Pour être sûr, fais ce test. Chez moi, on ne voit rien à l'oeil nu, mais avec le test des deux bandes grises, les différences jaunâtres sont bien visibles, en toute objectivité . J'hésite quand même à faire changer mon écran, d'autant que depuis que je l'ai, la zône s'est modifiée; je ne suis donc pas certain que ça ne va pas disparaitre ou qu'un autre écran aura le problème après 3 ou 6 mois.


----------



## Hesp (22 Décembre 2009)

Avec Apple care quelque part tu t'en fou. Ça sera considéré comme de l'usage independant de l'utilisateur et donc remplacé. Perso j'attends encore un peu. Le test est effectivement concluant de mon cote. J'ai essaye de le filmer avec mon iPhone. Résolution de merde. J'attends de récupérer un bon appareil photo histoire de voir l'évolution. Mais entre les retard de livraison et tous les problèmes potentiels... J'hesite a le renvoyer.


----------



## Xian (22 Décembre 2009)

Nous sommes donc au moins deux à hésiter


----------



## fuz (22 Décembre 2009)

ben pour ma part j'ai changé un premier i7 "taché" entre l'écran et la vitre pour un second que je viens de recevoir qui lui, a le bas qui tire vers le jaune...

j'ai les deux cotes à cotes, c'est flagrant

le bas des messages des forums est tout pisseux...

alors on fait quoi ? il vire c'est sur mais faut-il en prendre un autre ? ca commence à me gaver


----------



## sylvanhus (23 Décembre 2009)

fuz a dit:


> ben pour ma part j'ai changé un premier i7 "taché" entre l'écran et la vitre pour un second que je viens de recevoir qui lui, a le bas qui tire vers le jaune...
> 
> j'ai les deux cotes à cotes, c'est flagrant
> 
> ...





Je te comprends et j'ai peur de revivre la meme chose que toi pour mon prochain (2e)i5...
Faut pas lacher, je sais que c'est frustrant de devoir appeler pour un nouvel échange, mais il faut que Apple assume ses responsabilités !
Ils promettent un écran sublime , tu dois avoir un écran sublime, sinon demande le remboursement et attend de voir si ce probleme est corrigé et rachete le plus tard...

Moi je renverrais autant qu'il le faudra, jusqu'a en trouver un bon, et je patiente déja depuis 2 mois et j'en ai besoin pour mon boulot...
Heureusement que j'ai mon portable et que windows 7 me tiens compagnie...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

Plus d'une semaine sans nouveaux messages, ce problème aurait-il été réglé chez Apple ? 
Apparemment ça devait être un problème sur quelques séries seulement. 

Pour ma part j'ai finalement changé d'avis  et retourné mon imac, en faisant le *test* même s'il est difficile de voir à l'il nu j'ai finalement constaté le problème (très léger sur mon écran). Vu l'investissement autant que l'écran soit parfait. 

Mon nouvel imac arrive mi-janvier, espérons qu'il n'aura aucun souci.


----------



## mjpolo (4 Janvier 2010)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> Plus d'une semaine sans nouveaux messages, ce problème aurait-il été réglé chez Apple ?



Nan, tout le monde est en vacances


----------



## bambougroove (5 Janvier 2010)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> Vu l'investissement autant que l'écran soit parfait.


Yes !!
Apple nous promet un tout-en-un ultime et sublime, et c'est vrai qu'il l'est , mais vu le prix on le veut parfait évidemment 

Mon iMac 27" i7 (semaine 50), commandé le 27 novembre sur l'Apple Store et reçu le 18 décembre, repart vendredi prochain pour cause de bas d'écran légèrement jaunasse (surtout du côté droit) et de DD qui glougloute/gargouille avec frénésie (problème moins présent après un formatage et une réinstallation de l'OS, mais le gargouillement reste tout de même assez désagréable à entendre).

Son remplaçant doit arriver vers le 18 janvier ... ça va être dur une semaine sans cette merveille :love:

Bon courage et bonne chance à tous ceux dans ce cas


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

@bambougroove : Moi aussi imac semaine 50, reçu le 18 décembre également. Espérons que le deuxième sera le bon. Rendez-vous le 18 janvier.


----------



## Pierre C. (5 Janvier 2010)

J'ai également le soucis (série 49) je ne pense pas le changer car d'après ce qui ce dit ils ont tous le probleme et souvent les gens changent pour avoir pire (pixel mort, encore plus jaune, ect...) donc voilà... décu 

Je vais surement attendre en espérant une correction et je ferai jouer la garantie sauf si on me dit demain que le prob est réglé sur les dernière série!


----------



## I2M (5 Janvier 2010)

Eh oui, la dalle de mon Imac 27 i5 a aussi la jaunisse (semaine 46).
Je me suis donc rendu chez le revendeur qui a bien sûr fait mine
d'ignorer ce problème. J'en ai profité pour tester le modèle exposé
dans le magasin avec le lien bien connu http://tapplox.com/imac-led.html
et BINGO, jaunisse. La vendeuse pas très convaincue au départ
mais bon un peu de mauvaise foi de sa part aussi je pense.
Résultat = retour SAV. Je me retrouve donc sans machine pour un moment.
Sur le retour, je passe chez un autre revendeur apple histoire de tester 
le modèle qu'ils ont en magasin.
Verdict? Re BINGO, jaunisse aussi...
J'interpelle le vendeur qui évidemment me dit qu'il ne voit rien et que ma présence
semble gêner fortement.
Le problème est connu c'est certain mais pourquoi donc jouer à ce jeu de l'autruche.
C'est vraiment prendre les gens pour des cons.

Sur les 3 machines testées, 100% de jaunisse.
Existe-t'il vrraiment des machnies qui ne sont pas touchées par le problème?
J'en doute et je commence à me dire que j'ai renvoyé mon Imac pour rien.

Je pense vraiment que les belles années sont passées et que la pomme est pourrie.
Quel gâchis....


----------



## Rico0o (5 Janvier 2010)

I2M a dit:


> Sur les 3 machines testées, 100% de jaunisse.
> Existe-t'il vrraiment des machnies qui ne sont pas touchées par le problème?
> J'en doute et je commence à me dire que j'ai renvoyé mon Imac pour rien.



Je soupçonne fortement que toutes les dalles soient touchées à des degrés différents (donc parfois on ne le remarque pas).
Pour ma part j'ai aussi ce soucis d'écran jaune mais c'est très léger et plus uniformément réparti et surtout pas constant dans le temps (par exemple après visionné un film en plein écran la teinte jaune s'estompe et va jusqu'à disparaître). A froid, on la distingue, mais ça saute pas directement aux yeux, donc pas vraiment gênant pour un usage normal.
A ce qu'on peut lire sur les différents forum il semble qu'énormément de personnes soient touchés.
 Ils seraient intéressant de faire ce test de teinte avec un moniteur LED de taille similaire et surtout de même gamme ( à mon avis, la dalle LG de l'imac même c'est tout sauf du haut de gamme donc pas un produit destinés aux professionnels de l'image ).
Pour ma part je ne prendrais pas le risque de faire changer ma dalle, je suis presque sur de récupérer le même problème avec en plus un risque de pixels morts...

Comme tu dis il y a surement une baisse de qualité des produits apple, bah oui les prix baissent, faut pas rêver je pense, la qualité suit...


----------



## sakosh (6 Janvier 2010)

J'ai demandé un échange car mon iMac week 49 est atteint de jaunisse. En remplacement j'ai obtenu un semaine 52 avec le même défaut 
Je ne sais pas encore si je retente un échange ou demande un remboursement. En tout cas hors de question de garder un écran pareil (malgrès les qualités de l'iMac).


----------



## Bétélgeuse (6 Janvier 2010)

J'ai comme vous beaucoup attendu , mais il fallait en finir ... en ayant lu tous les posts depuis pas mal de temps , totalement incertain et doutant fortement sur la réelle volonté d'Apple concernant la  résolution des problémes du iMac 21 et 27 , j'ai pris ma décision ... ( meme plus onéreuse )
mon choix s'est porté sur un Mac Pro 2.66 GHz Quad intel Xéon et moniteur dédié , extraordinaire tour évolutive ...  Je serais rassuré , cependant je suis de prés l'évolution du iMac 27


----------



## mjpolo (6 Janvier 2010)

Salut, 
J'ai fêté le réveillon chez une amie qui a, depuis peu, un iMac 27" Core2duo 3,06ghz et elle en est ravie!!
Connaissant tous les problèmes de cette machine je l'avais prévenue par téléphone, mais elle m'avait dit que le sien ne présentait aucun des défauts signalés.
En effet, de prime abord la dalle m'avait paru très belle, sans défauts. Mais à y regarder plus attentivement on voit, surtout à froid et sur un fond clair, une barre grise en bas et certaines parties légèrement jaunâtres. Par contre, et malgré ce défaut, je l'échangerais bien contre mon 24" qui n'a pas la jaunisse mais le côté gauche légèrement plus clair 

Cette amie possède aussi un portable Toshiba et là, je peux vous dire que l'écran est vraiment pourri et complètement délavé à côté de celui de l'iMac 

Alors, relativisons un peu et réfléchissons: certes, la dalle de l'Imac n'est pas parfaite et cela peut gêner les graphistes, (pas en utilisation normale) mais je crois que les autres sont pires encore, en tout cas dans cette gamme de prix. 
Je vous entends dire "les mac sont chers!" - c'est vrai, deux fois plus cher je pense que l'équivalent PC. Mais ils sont tellement chouettes, non?


----------



## Pierre C. (7 Janvier 2010)

Bien sur tu n'as pas totalement tord mjpolo cependant Apple vente la qualité extraordinaire de son écran et là c'est un peu dommage car au final l'acheteur ce sent un peu lésé et surtout décu en arrivant chez lui... rien qu'en ouvrant la page d'accueil de google en fullscreen ca saute aux yeux 

Je tiens d'ailleurs à dire qu'aucun test à la base ne la mentionné et au contraire en ventaient les mérites (sur ce site également)... bref après avoir lu ce que j'en ai lu à gauche à droite, je l'ai acheté les yeux fermé en me disant que c'était normal que se soit top, c'est Apple :mouais:

Je suis retourné chez mon vendeur hier, il n'était même pas au courant et quand on sonne à l'applecare c'est pareil... Je trouve que venant d'une firme comme Apple cette non information est plus que décevante...
Peut être devrait elle prendre exemple sur certaines marques "photo" qui savent communiquer sur leurs erreurs et de surcroit les corriger!


----------



## Hesp (7 Janvier 2010)

Tu as évoqué l'apple care et ils t'ont répondu que tu ne pouvais pas le faire jouer ???

Si c'est le cas je saute au plafond. L'apple care garantie la qualité de leur matos, si leur matos est défectueux, l'apple care joue.

Point barre.

Si c'est pas le cas, je fais un reportage dessus et un scandale.


----------



## Pierre C. (7 Janvier 2010)

Salut Hesp, je n'ai pas dit qu'ils ne voulaient pas intervenir... juste qu'ils ne connaissaient pas le problème! Apparemment tout le monde est au courant sauf eux 

Pour ton article j'espère que sera pour annoncer qu'apple a réagis et tout remis en ordre face à ce problème 

Merci d'être prêt à réagir en tout cas!


----------



## Hesp (7 Janvier 2010)

Quand même incroyable que l'Apple care ne soit pas au courant, étant donné qu'Apple vient de demander de changer de carte graphique sur les 27'' i7 et i5 apparemment (source)

Le problème serait donc bel et bien hardware. Dans ce cas je demande un retours complet de l'ordi d'ici 2/3 semaines. Une carte graphique défectueuse dans un tout en en doit forcément endommager d'autre composant.


----------



## Pierre C. (7 Janvier 2010)

Oui étonnant mais j'aimerai surtout être sur que les nouveaux ne présentent plus le problème et surtout ne le développera pas... mais c'est encourageant


----------



## Pierre C. (7 Janvier 2010)

Voici ce qui vient d'être relaté sur Macrumors traduit via Google:

J'espérais que je n'aurais pas la teinte, ou il n'était pas aussi mauvais qu'on le suggère. 

Cependant ma semaine 2 2010 Construit iMac sont arrivés ce matin, et j'ai su immédiatement * * A propos de la teinte jaune, au cours des Questions sur la configuration de l'ordinateur que vous demandez. Aucun test était nécessaire pour voir ça. 

Le fond de l'écran ressemble à fond Dingy! Vraiment je ne voyais que tout en haut de mon écran semble magnifique. Cela devient un peu plus et plus jaune que vous allez vers le bas. 

Évidemment, je pense que chaque machine, ou presque chaque appareil est présent. Apple va email me étiquette FedEx, et je peux obtenir un remboursement complet, même s'il a fallu 1 heure sur le rebond de téléphone autour de la planète entre les reps. 

Si je n'entends jamais ils y remédier, je vais de nouveau commander. 

Cette chose est énorme. La vitesse m'a impressionné inférieure à la taille de l'écran, si seulement la moitié inférieure de l'écran n'a pas l'air si mal.


----------



## bambougroove (8 Janvier 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Voici ce qui vient d'être relaté sur Macrumors traduit via Google:
> ...


Merci Pierre 

*Je mets le texte original, la traduction de Google est très indigeste* 
_



			I really hoped I wouldn't have the tinge, or it wasn't as bad as people suggested.

However my Week 2 2010 Built iMac arrived this morning, and I knew *immediately* about the Yellow Tinge, during the setup questions the computer ask you. No test was needed to see this.

The bottom of the display looks flat out Dingy! Really I saw only the very top of my screen looks gorgeous. It just gets more and more yellow as you go down.

Obviously, I think every machine, or almost every machine has this. Apple is going to email me fedex label, and I can get an entire refund, though it took 1 hour on the phone bounce around the planet between reps. 

If I ever hear they fix it, I'll order again.  

This thing is huge. The speed has impressed me less than the size of the display, if only the bottom half of the display didn't look so bad.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_
*En gros :*
_Son imac semaine 2 2010 (sic) à l'écran très jaune (il y a juste le haut qui est normal, plus ça descend plus c'est jaune) et c'est visible sans le test.
Il pense que tous ou quasiment tous les imacs sont touchés par ce problème.
Il va annuler et attendre que le problème soit réglé pour recommander.
A part ça, il est très content de l'imac._

C'est effectivement pas rassurant du tout, notamment du fait de la date de fabrication 

Mon iMac de remplacement est actuellement à Cologne, j'espère le recevoir demain.


----------



## mjpolo (8 Janvier 2010)

hmm....ça devient "roulette russe" cette histoire..... et pour 2500&#8364; (i7) on doit mériter beaucoup, beaucoup mieux que cette qualité là!!!..... et dire que je pensais remplacer mon 24"

Il serait quand même dommage que la pomme pourrisse jusqu'au bout.....

Décidément, tout fout le camp......


----------



## bambougroove (9 Janvier 2010)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> @bambougroove : Moi aussi imac semaine 50, reçu le 18 décembre également. Espérons que le deuxième sera le bon. Rendez-vous le 18 janvier.


Bonsoir,

Il est arrivé aujourd'hui !!

Je mets une copie de mon post sur la discussion concernant les sursauts d'écran : http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/sursaut-sur-ecran-imac-27-a-283287-33.html



bambougroove a dit:


> Mon premier iMac 27" i7 est reparti ce matin (principaux problèmes : écran légèrement jaune en bas à droite, DD bruyant et par moment anormalement actif, tâches bizarres derrière la vitre sur toute la largeur du haut de l'écran)
> et le nouveau est arrivé à 16h (parti de Chine le 06/01/2010).
> J'ai attendu 2h avant de l'allumer, il est plus prudent de lui laisser le temps de se mettre à température ambiante.
> 
> ...



Après quelques heures d'utilisation, bilan très positif 
La dalle est uniforme et il faut vraiment chipoter pour la trouver un peu jaune (pour l'instant).
Seul point noir, le DD qui fait un peu trop de bruit à mon goût, même si le niveau sonore est discret, la nature du bruit (gargouillis/glougoutement) m'irrite beaucoup.


----------



## Fredche (9 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Après quelques heures d'utilisation, bilan très positif
> La dalle est uniforme et il faut vraiment chipoter pour la trouver un peu jaune (pour l'instant).
> Seul point noir, le DD qui fait un peu trop de bruit à mon goût, même si le niveau sonore est discret, la nature du bruit (gargouillis/glougoutement) m'irrite beaucoup.





Ça rassure un peu, mon 2è est en route et devrait arriver le 14. Je croise les doigts pour que ce soit le bon, avec 'un écran sublime', comme ils disent 

Pour le DD, moi qui suis vite irritable  ça ne me dérange pas pour le moment. Il faut dire que mon G5 est encore souvent allumé à côté et couvre tous les bruits  Faudra voir dans le temps ... à mon avis je n'y ferai même plus attention


----------



## JOEBARJLT13 (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Voilà j'ai acquis un 21,5 à la mi décembre par le biais de l'APPLESTORE et malheureusement j'ai également constaté que la dalle tirait vers le jaune en bas de l'écran au début puis cela se généralisait au bout de quelques jours aux deux tiers de l'écran.
Pour le reste tout était parfait, peut-être que sans avoir lu vos posts je ne m'en serait pas aperçu mais bon voilà quand on constate ce genre de défauts on ne voit plus que cela !!

J'ai donc appelé APPLE qui vient de m'en renvoyer un second après une dizaines de jours d'attente(je ne renvoi le premier que mercredi prochain): et là je constate le même défaut !!

Alors je me pose la question: QUE FAIRE ??? essayer de s'y habituer mais c'est quand même dommage car l'écran est superbe et il n'y a pas toujours des fonds blancs, ou alors RENVOYER ET RENVOYER jusqu'à obtenir la perle rare SI ELLE EXISTE  !!!!

J'attends vos avis car je ne sais que faire


----------



## bambougroove (10 Janvier 2010)

JOEBARJLT13 a dit:


> ...
> Alors je me pose la question: QUE FAIRE ??? essayer de s'y habituer mais c'est quand même dommage car l'écran est superbe et il n'y a pas toujours des fonds blancs, ou alors RENVOYER ET RENVOYER jusqu'à obtenir la perle rare SI ELLE EXISTE  !!!!
> 
> J'attends vos avis car je ne sais que faire


Bonjour,

Je pense que tu devrais le renvoyer car il existe des écrans sans jaunisse.

La très très légère jaunisse de mon deuxième iMac n'est pas visible sans le test dédié (contrairement au premier), et encore c'est parce que je suis au courant que je la vois.

Je m'interroge également quand à un retour car je trouve le DD relativement bruyant.
Je ne dispose pas de moyen de comparer, mais certains disent qu'ils n'entendent pas leur DD.
Avez-vous un DD totalement silencieux ?

C'est en tout cas difficile de s'en séparer car c'est par ailleurs une très belle machine.


----------



## Pierre C. (10 Janvier 2010)

Sur la version que j'ai fait remplacer, le DD était vraiment silencieux je ne me rappel d'ailleurs pas l'avoir entendu tourner!


----------



## bambougroove (10 Janvier 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Sur la version que j'ai fait remplacer, le DD était vraiment silencieux je ne me rappel d'ailleurs pas l'avoir entendu tourner!


Merci Pierre pour ta réponse 

Ce bruit étant vraiment désagréable, et les posts à ce sujet le confirme je ne suis pas la seule à entendre ce gargouillis d'estomac, je pense que tu n'aurais pas manqué de l'entendre, surtout que d'entrée il est présent lors de l'indexation de Spotlight.
Dans un environnement calme bien sûr, car le niveau sonore n'est pas très élevé, c'est surtout la nature du bruit qui est horripilante !!


----------



## Pierre C. (11 Janvier 2010)

Je travaille souvent en fin de soirée, dans le noir et sans musique (rire!) donc... aucun bruit (à part celui de mon clavier et de ma souris  )


----------



## bambougroove (11 Janvier 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Je travaille souvent en fin de soirée, dans le noir et sans musique (rire!) donc... aucun bruit (à part celui de mon clavier et de ma souris  )


Merci Pierre pour les précisions !!

Je pense que je vais tenter un deuxième échange


----------



## Pierre C. (11 Janvier 2010)

de mon côté j'attends que le 2ème arrive


----------



## I2M (11 Janvier 2010)

DD silencieux aussi pour moi.


----------



## bambougroove (11 Janvier 2010)

I2M a dit:


> DD silencieux aussi pour moi.


Merci pour ton témoignage 

Mon 2ème est arrivé que depuis 4 jours, j'attends un peu et je l'échange.
Je retarde au max pour en avoir un le plus récent possible  
en espérant que Apple trouve une solution rapidement aux nombreux problèmes évoqués


----------



## I2M (12 Janvier 2010)

Mon Imac de retour aujourd'hui.
Dalle remplacée. La nouvelle dalle est aussi jaune que l'autre... :hosto:

Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils foutent chez Apple!!!!!

Ils décident de remplacer une pièce coûteuse (la dalle LG) puis il renvoient la machine sans même se rendre compte que le problème est toujours là...

Ils espèrent quoi? Que je sois devenu miraud? Que je me lasse et que j'abandonne l'affaire?
Ils ont peut-être gagné de ce côté là. Au diable la perfection, mon écran est jaune et tant pis pour moi... Je retenterai peut-être ma chance plus tard une fois que leurs dalles seront correctes (on peut toujours rêver non?)

Bonne chance à tous les malchanceux. Au moins je n'ai pas le flickering, des pixels morts ou autre DVD merdique; c'est déjà ça.


----------



## bambougroove (12 Janvier 2010)

I2M a dit:


> Mon Imac de retour aujourd'hui.
> Dalle remplacée. La nouvelle dalle est aussi jaune que l'autre... :hosto:
> 
> Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils foutent chez Apple!!!!!
> ...


*C'est scandaleux !!! *


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Quand à moi, mon deuxième imac à un autre souci de dalle. Avec un fond noir, les coins inférieurs sont plus clairs, je l'ai vu dès l'allumage. De plus il y a un très léger jaunissement également (visible uniquement avec fond blanc) dans le bas de l'écran. 

Du coup, retour à l'envoyeur. Et vous savez quoi? le sav par téléphone m'as sorti en fin de conversation un "c'est vraiment pas de chance".  
C'est surtout pas de chance qu'Apple ait choisi une dalle LG aussi peut fiable. Que de problèmes avec ce nouvel imac. 

Une troisième et dernière tentative, puis j'arrête.


----------



## bambougroove (12 Janvier 2010)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> Quand à moi, mon deuxième imac à un autre souci de dalle. Avec un fond noir, les coins inférieurs sont plus clairs, je l'ai vu dès l'allumage. De plus il y a un très léger jaunissement également (visible uniquement avec fond blanc) dans le bas de l'écran.
> 
> Du coup, retour à l'envoyeur. Et vous savez quoi? le sav par téléphone m'as sorti en fin de conversation un "c'est vraiment pas de chance".
> C'est surtout pas de chance qu'Apple ait choisi une dalle LG aussi peut fiable. Que de problèmes avec ce nouvel imac.
> ...




C'est également mon cas, même si l'unique problème (actuellement) est un DD anormalement bruyant, une troisième tentative et basta !!


----------



## JOEBARJLT13 (13 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous et merci de vos avis
Pour ma part j'ai décidé de tenter ma chance une troisième et dernière fois sinon remboursement mais à contre coeur car c'est quand même une super bécane

Sur les deux premiers QUE LA JAUNISSE, pas de pixels morts ni DD bruyabt alors QUID du troisième ? je croise les doigts


----------



## Syno78 (13 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'hésite drôlement... je n'avais rien remarqué, mais le problème de jaunisse en bas existe. Il est assez léger, mais une fois qu'on l'a vu...

Le soucis c'est que tout le reste est nickel, silence parfait, tant le disque que les ventilos... donc l'hésite vachement... on va voir, je me donne encore qques jours de réflexion...:mouais:


----------



## Fredche (13 Janvier 2010)

Syno78 a dit:


> Moi j'hésite drôlement... je n'avais rien remarqué, mais le problème de jaunisse en bas existe. Il est assez léger, mais une fois qu'on l'a vu...
> 
> Le soucis c'est que tout le reste est nickel, silence parfait, tant le disque que les ventilos... donc l'hésite vachement... on va voir, je me donne encore qques jours de réflexion...:mouais:



D'accord avec toi, tout est nckel sauf ça. Autant le bruit du disque ne me dérange pas (peut-être n'ai je pas le plus bruyant non plus), autant une page blanche en haut et jaune en bas m'insupporte. 

J'ai mon vieux 20" à côté et les couleurs sont homogènes. Les blancs sont blancs partout, les noirs également, pas de petit soucis aux bords de l'écran. 

J'en suis a mon 2è, le premier repart demain avec TNT. Et je pense que vendredi, coup de téléphone chez Apple pour un 3è essai. 

Et si c'est pas mieux, remboursement, je me contenterai de mon 20" encore quelques mois !


----------



## mjpolo (13 Janvier 2010)

Syno78 a dit:


> Moi j'hésite drôlement... je n'avais rien remarqué, mais le problème de jaunisse en bas existe. Il est assez léger, mais une fois qu'on l'a vu...
> 
> Le soucis c'est que tout le reste est nickel, silence parfait, tant le disque que les ventilos... donc l'hésite vachement... on va voir, je me donne encore qques jours de réflexion...:mouais:



a ta place, et sachant que la prfection n'est pas de ce monde, je le garderais; tu oublieras cette légère teinte jaune assez vite -après tout, one ne regarde pas toujours une page blanche- mais le silence sera là 



Fredche a dit:


> D'accord avec toi, tout est nckel sauf ça. Autant le bruit du disque ne me dérange pas (peut-être n'ai je pas le plus bruyant non plus), autant une page blanche en haut et jaune en bas m'insupporte.
> 
> J'ai mon vieux 20" à côté et les couleurs sont homogènes. Les blancs sont blancs partout, les noirs également, pas de petit soucis aux bords de l'écran.
> 
> ...



Pourtant les 20" (j'en ai un aussi) était connu pour un dégradé de couleur en allant vers le bas, bien visible sur tous les modèles....(page MacGe en plein écran)
Pour le boulot, j'ai acheté 12 iMac 21"5, bilan: je trouve toutes les dalles uniformes et qui elles affichent la page MacGe en grand sans le dégradé...


----------



## sakosh (13 Janvier 2010)

mjpolo a dit:


> a ta place, et sachant que la prfection n'est pas de ce monde, je le garderais; tu oublieras cette légère teinte jaune assez vite -après tout, one ne regarde pas toujours une page blanche- mais le silence sera là .



Les pages Web sur fond blanc c'est comme assez courant tu crois pas? 
Si tu rajoutes à ça un peu de traitement de texte et de tableur, la teinte jaune tu n'es pas prêt de l'oublier 
Moi je trouve ça innacceptable, et c'est pourtant le seul reproche que j'ai à lui faire (mon iMac est parfaitement silencieux et est très réactif). Et cet écran est véritablement sublime en dehors de cette teinte jaune


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

mjpolo a dit:
			
		

> a ta place, et sachant que la prfection n'est pas de ce monde, je le garderais; tu oublieras cette légère teinte jaune assez vite -après tout, one ne regarde pas toujours une page blanche- mais le silence sera là


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, si on commence à accepter ce genre de défaut on est mal barré. En renvoyant nos imac jaunes Apple essaiera sans doute de résoudre ce problème, alors que si on s'en contente... 
Et puis selon Apple le nouvel imac c'est *"Le tout-en-un ultime avec un écran sublime"*.
Ils le disent, alors c'est ce que nous devons attendre de cet imac.


----------



## bambougroove (13 Janvier 2010)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, si on commence à accepter ce genre de défaut on est mal barré. En renvoyant nos imac jaunes Apple essaiera sans doute de résoudre ce problème, alors que si on s'en contente...
> ...


*+ 1*
Seul un renvoi massif des iMac défectueux est susceptible de faire réagir plus rapidement Apple. 
Ces échanges à répétition ont un coût non négligeable !!
Sans parler de leur image de marque qui en prend un sacré coup, notamment auprès des switcheurs ...


----------



## Fredche (13 Janvier 2010)

mjpolo a dit:


> a ta place, et sachant que la prfection n'est pas de ce monde, je le garderais; tu oublieras cette légère teinte jaune assez vite -après tout, one ne regarde pas toujours une page blanche- mais le silence sera là
> 
> Pourtant les 20" (j'en ai un aussi) était connu pour un dégradé de couleur en allant vers le bas, bien visible sur tous les modèles....(page MacGe en plein écran)
> Pour le boulot, j'ai acheté 12 iMac 21"5, bilan: je trouve toutes les dalles uniformes et qui elles affichent la page MacGe en grand sans le dégradé...



Tu m'as fait douter pour mon 20", je viens de rentrer et j'ai vérifier, rien. J'ai essayé sur plusieurs couleurs tant qu'à faire. Pas de dégradé sur mon IMac G5 de 2005 * (EDIT: ou je ne le vois pas) *. J'avais attendu la révision B et Tiger à l'époque. J'aurais peut-être du attendre la révB aussi pour celui-ci ... 

En plus sur mon 2è i7, au centre de l'écran, c'est plus déjà plus très blanc à 1/3 de l'écran, juste de quoi entourer la pomme au démarrage sur fond gris (plus trop gris non plus du coup) ... Donc quand j'écris ces lignes, dans la fenêtre de réponse, le haut de l'éditeur est blanc, le bas, jaune ...perso, je vais avoir du mal à pas le voir ...

Puis j'aime pas non plus le coin inférieur droit et ce petit halo blanc sur fond noir ... je reprends comme comparaison mon vieux 20", il est noir de noir sur tous les bords ! 

Apple, peut mieux faire !

Je suis passé à la Fnac et au Mediamarkt City2 à Bruxelles, pas de jaunisse. J'en veux un comme ça. 

Je suis d'accord avec les autres, je paie pour un 'écran sublime', il doit l'être. Sublime ne voulant pas dire parfait, mon 20" à ses défauts. Comme une légère baisse de luminosité sur les bords gauche et droit (il faut le voir), je trouve cela beaucoup moins gênant ...

Mais cet avis est personnel, subjectif,etc.


----------



## mjpolo (13 Janvier 2010)

Fredche a dit:


> Tu m'as fait douter pour mon 20", je viens de rentrer et j'ai vérifier, rien. J'ai essayé sur plusieurs couleurs tant qu'à faire. Pas de dégradé sur mon IMac G5 de 2005 * (EDIT: ou je ne le vois pas) *. J'avais attendu la révision B et Tiger à l'époque. J'aurais peut-être du attendre la révB aussi pour celui-ci ...



Je parlais de l'iMac 2007/2008 20" intel C2D pas G5

Pour le reste, il est évident que si le défaut est parfaitement visible il faut exiger l'échange. 
Moi même j'ai fini au 3° iMac 24" mid 2007 (acheté pour Noël 2007) à cause des ventilos trop bruyants et le gradient gauche/droit ....
Mais si c'est très léger et si la machine est par ailleurs impeccable (pas de bruit de ventilo, dd, pixel mort, sautes d'image, écran partagé et que sais-je  ) il faut se rappeler que "mieux est l'ennemi du bien"


----------



## Fredche (13 Janvier 2010)

mjpolo a dit:


> Je parlais de l'iMac 2007/2008 20" intel C2D pas G5



C'est pour ça que j'ai précisé 



mjpolo a dit:


> Pour le reste, il est évident que si le défaut est parfaitement visible il faut exiger l'échange.
> Moi même j'ai fini au 3° iMac 24" mid 2007 (acheté pour Noël 2007) à cause des ventilos trop bruyants et le gradient gauche/droit ....
> Mais si c'est très léger et si la machine est par ailleurs impeccable (pas de bruit de ventilo, dd, pixel mort, sautes d'image, écran partagé et que sais-je  ) il faut se rappeler que "mieux est l'ennemi du bien"



Honnêtement, si j'avais un problème de dégradés haut-bas ou luminosité gauche droite, par exemple sans que ce soit exagéré, bah pas de problème, mais là voir ce truc blanc en haut, jaune en bas en permanence, ça me hérisse 

Mais prenons ça avec philosophie, vendredi je tel Apple pour un troisième et puis sinon j'attendrai la revB qui finalement ne tardera sans doute pas tant que ça. Ça me ferait juste bizarre de ne me retrouver 'que sur 20" '. J'ai croisé un CRT 15" au boulot tantôt, là par contre ...


----------



## rolweb (14 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir 
je me joins a vous pour la jaunisse, je viens de m'en apercevoir.
c'est plus jaune dans le coin en bas à droite de l'écran mais pas de pixel mort ni de flash
j'hésite vraiment pour l'échange.
Pour info Imac 27 pouces acheté sur le refurb Jeudi dernier reçu mardi 12 Janvier et je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte mardi 

Je vais appeler Apple demain pour voir je vous tient au courant.:hein:


----------



## Fredche (14 Janvier 2010)

rolweb a dit:


> Bonsoir
> je me joins a vous pour la jaunisse, je viens de m'en apercevoir.
> c'est plus jaune dans le coin en bas à droite de l'écran mais pas de pixel mort ni de flash
> j'hésite vraiment pour l'échange.
> ...



Salut, c'est vrai que si ce n'est que dans le coin inférieur droit, j'hésiterais aussi (bien que...). A toi de voir.

Et moi j'ai découvert autre chose sur mon 2è. J'ai seulement déballé le clavier BT hier soir après avoir remballé le premier pour retour chez Apple. Et bien surprise, mon clavier n'est pas plat !!!  Je dois mettre la petite lingette de nettoyage pliée en 2 sous le coin inférieur droit pour stabiliser le clavier ... :mouais:

Je ne téléphone donc pas chez Apple demain mais bien aujourd'hui ! 

J'ai pensé à un problème durant le transport, mais vu la position du clavier dans la boîte, ça me paraît difficile ... Je prendrai une photo ce soir en revenant du boulot.

Didju !


----------



## kiks (14 Janvier 2010)

rolweb a dit:


> Bonsoir
> je me joins a vous pour la jaunisse, je viens de m'en apercevoir.
> c'est plus jaune dans le coin en bas à droite de l'écran mais pas de pixel mort ni de flash
> j'hésite vraiment pour l'échange.
> ...



Salut, 
Je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi, tout est ok sauf le coin inférieur droit qui est légèrement jaune (vérifié avec le test).

Je dois dire que ce n'est pas la première fois que j'achète un imac ou autre produit apple qui n'est pas irréprochable.
Mon expérience *perso* de ce type de mésaventure m'amène aujourd'hui à relativiser et à prendre mon mal en patience. Et aussi à dépenser un peu plus d'&#8364;:mouais:

Je m'explique. Devant le grand nombre de dysfonctionnement que l'on peut parfois rencontrer avec des nouvelles séries apple, je pense qu'il est préférable de mesurer à quel point sa machine est atteinte et si comme toi ou moi le problème n'est que "minime", je pense qu'il est plus judicieux de souscrire un applecare (je sais, +d'&#8364 et de le faire valoir le jour où apple reconnait le problème et le corrige.

Car il est dommage de se priver de l'outil et d'entamer des remplacements qui bien (trop) souvent n'arrangent pas grand chose. Bien entendu, cela dépend vraiment du problème rencontré et je comprends et soutien ceux qui "cumul" tous les soucis connus sur cet Imac.

Que l'on soit bien d'accord, ceci n'est pas un discours moralisateur ou autre mais simplement un partage d'une expérience désagréable (trop) souvent rencontrée.

Bon courage et patience à tous.

@+


----------



## sylvanhus (14 Janvier 2010)

mjpolo a dit:


> a ta place, et sachant que la prfection n'est pas de ce monde, je le garderais; tu oublieras cette légère teinte jaune assez vite -après tout, one ne regarde pas toujours une page blanche- mais le silence sera là
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Désolé mais je trouve cela génant de se contenter d'un "à peu pres", surtout quand un produit s'affirme haut de gamme !

Je rale sur ce genre de phrase, car c'est un peu ce que le technicien de chez Apple m'a dit hier au téléphone...

Du genre tu "chipotes" ! la bonne blague !? non j'ai cru que j'allais peter un plomb !

pour info un écran Samsung 1er prix a 180 &#8364; n'a pas ce probleme en 24 pouces, alors que le 21,5 de chez Apple l'a lui ce probleme de jaunisse !

Il faut refuser les taches jaunes point !

Je reprend le slogan de Apple: 'Le tout en un ultime avec un écran SUBLIME" je propose au moins courageux de chercher la définition du mot sublime dans le dictionnaire ^^

Pour le prix c'est abusé sérieux

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h47 ----------




kiks a dit:


> Salut,
> Je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi, tout est ok sauf le coin inférieur droit qui est légèrement jaune (vérifié avec le test).
> 
> Je dois dire que ce n'est pas la première fois que j'achète un imac ou autre produit apple qui n'est pas irréprochable.
> ...





Tu sembles être bien sage dans ta façon de penser (c'est tout à fait respectable) et je t'admire , mais je ne suis pas sur que Apple se contente d'un à peu pres lorsqu'il s'agit du paiement de ses clients...

Nous devons accepter le coté moyen de ses produits et en payer TOUT DE SUITE le prix fort ?

Chacun sa philosophie mais la mienne est plus du donnant donnant, surtout quand on voit le beau geste que fait Apple pour les clients touchés, c'est à dire , RIEN !

Pour mon expérience de mon passage (switcheur) sur Mac se fait dans la douleur interminable...

2 mois et 18 jours que j'échange et répare ma machine pour avoir quoi ? une nouvelle attente d'échange, et en compensassion !? ben rien, j'attend que Apple apprenne à faire des ordinateurs correct...


----------



## jeckodrius (14 Janvier 2010)

rolweb a dit:


> Bonsoir
> je me joins a vous pour la jaunisse, je viens de m'en apercevoir.
> c'est plus jaune dans le coin en bas à droite de l'écran mais pas de pixel mort ni de flash
> j'hésite vraiment pour l'échange.
> ...


 
Comment ca se passe les echanges pour les imac achetés sur le refurb? j'aurais pensé qu'ils proposaient que le remboursement ou reparation. Sinon ca vaut encore plus le coup


----------



## koopland (14 Janvier 2010)

En début de semaine, je suis allé voir l'imac 27" dans un magasin revendeur apple, j'ai parlé des différents problèmes (saut d'écran et jaunisse). On m'a répondu : " Vous savez des gens pointilleux ça existe partout , mais à les écouter, y aura toujours un défaut à constater".


----------



## kiks (14 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Nous devons accepter le coté moyen de ses produits et en payer TOUT DE SUITE le prix fort ?



Oui c'est ça!!Accepter *temporairement*
Pour le prix fort, pas de solutions.....


----------



## sylvanhus (14 Janvier 2010)

kiks a dit:


> Oui c'est ça!!Accepter *temporairement*
> Pour le prix fort, pas de solutions.....







accepter temporairement !?

Tu es un peu naif...^^
Enfin je dis ça parce que j'ai un exemple de mon ancien Imac 24, que Apple n'a pu réparer (dalle pas meilleure que ce que j'avais, une belle uniforme avec les bords jaunatres ) c'est meme pour cela qu'ils m'ont proposé un Imac 27...car mon Imac 24 est irréparable au niveau de la dalle !!! elle est et restera uniforme tel est sa conception 

Et quand j'entends les techniciens dire que nous sommes "trop exigent" j'ai franchement envie de leur faire manger leurs machines par les narines ^^

Donc moralité un 24 avec une dalle médriocre dans SA CONCEPTION, pas une erreur de série, une conception bas de gamme, et cela semble être la meme pour les 27...

Donc quand je lis la fiche technique sur leur site Apple Store , je ne peux que affirmer une publicité mensongère, du mois sur les 5 dalles constatées jusqu'a présent...

5 écrans mauvais en 2 mois , que l'on me dise pas que c'est "pas de chance " surtout sur 2  modeles différents ^^


----------



## kiks (14 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> accepter temporairement !?
> 
> Tu es un peu naif...^^
> 
> Et quand j'entends les techniciens dire que nous sommes "trop exigent" j'ai franchement envie de leur faire manger leurs machines par les narines ^^



Etre naif sert bien plus souvent que d'être vindicatif mais là encore c'est un point de vue *personnel*.

Allez, je te souhaite de réussir dans tes démarches.

Salut.


----------



## sylvanhus (14 Janvier 2010)

kiks a dit:


> Etre naif sert bien plus souvent que d'être vindicatif mais là encore c'est un point de vue *personnel*.
> 
> Allez, je te souhaite de réussir dans tes démarches.
> 
> Salut.







completement d'accord ^^

Mais de se regarder le nombril n'est pas une solution,surtout quand cela pénalise les autres...
moi j'appel ça la solidarité, un peu comme les appels de phares des automobilistes, que l'on croise, pour annoncer un get apen  ^^

Il faut dire et informé les autres de ce qu'il ne va pas surtout quand ça tourne au ridicule ^^

C'est pas 200  un Mac je rappel au passage ^^


----------



## divoli (14 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Tu sembles être bien sage dans ta façon de penser (c'est tout à fait respectable) et je t'admire , mais je ne suis pas sur que Apple se contente d'un à peu pres lorsqu'il s'agit du paiement de ses clients...
> 
> Nous devons accepter le coté moyen de ses produits et en payer TOUT DE SUITE le prix fort ?
> 
> ...



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi. Apple est très exigeante avec ses tarifs, et le client est tout autant en droit d'être exigeant. Il faudrait que cela aille dans les deux sens, cette histoire, mais malheureusement cela fait quelques années que ce n'est plus le cas. Apple conçoit mais pour l'essentiel ne fabrique rien, elle est très dépendante de ses fournisseurs et de la qualité des produits qu'ils lui fournissent. Elle essaye de gérer les problèmes au fur et mesure, tant bien que mal.


----------



## roadkiller (14 Janvier 2010)

Sincèrement, étant passé maitre en connaissance hardware, les iMac sont pas cher pour ce qu'il sont et surtout vis à vis de la qualité d'assemblage..

Après si la dalle est défectueuse c'est la faute au fabricant pas à Apple. Mais bon, ces problèmes étaient des défaut de jeunesse prévisible, comme à chaque apparition de nouvelle dalle LCD...


----------



## divoli (14 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Sincèrement, étant passé maitre en connaissance hardware, les iMac sont pas cher pour ce qu'il sont et surtout vis à vis de la qualité d'assemblage..
> 
> Après si la dalle est défectueuse c'est la faute au fabricant pas à Apple. Mais bon, ces problèmes étaient des défaut de jeunesse prévisible, comme à chaque apparition de nouvelle dalle LCD...


Oui, c'est ce que certains disent. Quand tout va bien, c'est parce que Apple commercialise des ordinateurs d'une qualité hors du commun. Mais quand ça foire, c'est forcément de la faute d'un fournisseur. 

Ben non, si la dalle est défectueuse sur un Mac, c'est de la faute d'Apple. Le client a acheté un Mac, pas une dalle de tel ou tel fournisseur. Le client n'a même pas à se demander d'où vient la dalle, sur le principe ça n'a pas à être son problème.

Quand votre voiture Peugeot tombe en panne, je suppose quand même que vous attribuez la panne à Peugeot, vous ne cherchez pas à savoir quel sous-traitant a fabriqué le joint de culasse.


----------



## sylvanhus (14 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Sincèrement, étant passé maitre en connaissance hardware, les iMac sont pas cher pour ce qu'il sont et surtout vis à vis de la qualité d'assemblage..
> 
> Après si la dalle est défectueuse c'est la faute au fabricant pas à Apple. Mais bon, ces problèmes étaient des défaut de jeunesse prévisible, comme à chaque apparition de nouvelle dalle LCD...





j'aimerai te croire, mais comment expliquer que les dernieres séries ont encore des dalles def ?

Comment expliquer aussi que le 24 n'aura jamais de dalle uniforme (pourtant 2 ans d'existence pour ce modele) car la dalle est conçue comme ça et malgres les plaintes elle n'a pas changée...?

J'espere me tromper sur le 27 mais depuis 2 mois de commercialisation les problemes connus sont toujours présent, je ne vois pas ou Apple a réagit sur la dalle ...???


----------



## roadkiller (14 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, c'est ce que certains disent. Quand tout va bien, c'est parce que Apple commercialise des ordinateurs d'une qualité hors du commun. Mais quand ça foire, c'est forcément de la faute d'un fournisseur.
> 
> Ben non, si la dalle est défectueuse sur un Mac, c'est de la faute d'Apple. Le client a acheté un Mac, pas une dalle de tel ou tel fournisseur. Le client n'a même pas à se demander d'où vient la dalle, sur le principe ça n'a pas à être son problème.
> 
> Quand votre voiture Peugeot tombe en panne, je suppose quand même que vous attribuez la panne à Peugeot, vous ne cherchez pas à savoir quel sous-traitant a fabriqué le joint de culasse.



Bah je n'ai jamais blamé un intermédiaire pour la faute d'un sous-traitant chinois.

De toute manière la vie fonctionne d'une manière assez simple : soit tu as assez d'argent pour te payer du vraiment très haut de gamme soit on fait avec ce qu'on a et on supporte les problèmes (Pour reprendre ton analogie, soit on a les moyens d'avoir une Audi S5 soit on supporte les pannes récurrentes des Renaults...)



sylvanhus a dit:


> j'aimerai te croire, mais comment expliquer que les dernieres séries ont encore des dalles def ?
> 
> Comment expliquer aussi que le 24 n'aura jamais de dalle uniforme (pourtant 2 ans d'existence pour ce modele) car la dalle est conçue comme ça et malgres les plaintes elle n'a pas changée...?
> 
> J'espere me tromper sur le 27 mais depuis 2 mois de commercialisation les problemes connus sont toujours présent, je ne vois pas ou Apple a réagit sur la dalle ...???




Ce genre de problème prends pas mal de temps : il faut d'abord accuser un pourcentage suffisant de retour SAV, faire part du problème au fabricant, trouver du personnel et mettre une équipe sur la recherche du problème en même temps, une fois le problème trouvé il faut le solutionner, appliquer la solution à la chaine de production et enfin produire en assez grande quantité pour approvisionner les retour SAV et les nouvelles machines.

En gros y'en a pour facile 2 mois ... 


Par contre le cas du 24 pouces est assez intriguant, 3 possibilité :

- Apple ne s'en est pas rendu compte ?! Oo
- Apple s'en fout car problème mineur (inférieur à 5% de la production)
- Problème insolutionable car inhérent à la technologie utilisée (le plus probable)


Les nouveaux 27' exploitent une dalle IPS à backlight LED si je ne m'abuse et cette technologie a déjà prouvé sa capacité à proposer des dalles avec une bonne colorimétrie et uniformité de luminuosité, reste à savoir si les 27/21,5 finiront par avoir la même qualité que leurs petits frères....


----------



## divoli (14 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> De toute manière la vie fonctionne d'une manière assez simple : soit tu as assez d'argent pour te payer du vraiment très haut de gamme soit on fait avec ce qu'on a et on supporte les problèmes (Pour reprendre ton analogie, soit on a les moyens d'avoir une Audi S5 soit on supporte les pannes récurrentes des Renaults...)


Sauf qu'ici on a le parfait contre exemple. Faire croire que le prix se justifie par une qualité hors du commun est une vaste fumisterie, sur laquelle Apple s'enrichit allègrement.

Avec Apple, plus les années passent, tu n'as pas la qualité Audi, tu as la qualité Renault au prix d'une Audi, ce qui est fort différent.


----------



## roadkiller (14 Janvier 2010)

Bah non justement, tu as ce que tu paye...

Apple n'est plus audi depuis quelques années, ça se démocratise bien... 


Pour avoir un écran haut de gamme faut aller voir chez NEC, Iiyama... Et là tu paye 3000 euros l'écran et tu es sur d'avoir de la qualité ! 

C'est ça qui me faisait rire, à vous entendre Apple c'est le big luxe mais pas du tout c'est abordable pour la plupart des gens donc pas du HDG


----------



## sylvanhus (14 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Bah non justement, tu as ce que tu paye...
> 
> Apple n'est plus audi depuis quelques années, ça se démocratise bien...
> 
> ...







clairement non !

on doit pas connaitre la meme réputation de Apple...

"T'achetes Apple t'achetes une Ferrari", c'est ce que j'ai toujours entendu, et meme Apple confirme et affirme faire des ordinateurs haut de gamme !

Si on suit ton raisonnement, dans ce cas, le Mac mini et Mac pro sont une méga fumisterie pour le prix , une arnaque sans nom !

Faut faire gaffe à ce que l'ont dit...

pour répondre a l'Imac 24 j'ai confirmation d'un technicien sup, que la dalle resterai non uniforme, et que certains le verrait, d'autres pas, mais que aucune dalle n'est parfaitement uniforme comme peut l'être un samsung 1er prix a 159 &#8364; en 22...

Désolé mais mon écran (certe 17) est parfaitement uniforme sur mon Toshiba a 449 &#8364;...


Puis si Apple est abordable selon toi pourquoi il ne représente que 5% des ordinateurs installés dans le monde contre 95 % de PC ??? (confirmation vendeur Iconcept ^^)

Je me rappel du prix de mon ancien Imac 24 ...1990 &#8364;...pour un core2duo...

si tu prenses qu'avec ça tu en as pour ton argent...??? y en a qui aime la vaseline sans s'en rendre compte ^^


----------



## Pierre C. (14 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Bah non justement, tu as ce que tu paye...
> 
> Apple n'est plus audi depuis quelques années, ça se démocratise bien...
> 
> ...



Bah... avec un résonement pareil tu peux aller te monter un pc et oublier Apple vu le choix limiter en config et la mauvaise qualité de ses composants que tu as l'air de connaitre!!!
Puis pour 1500 ben tu as déjà du très bon, alors pour ceux qui ont mis 2500 ben ils ont le HDG en PC... 

De plus je pense que tu confond haut de gamme avec matériel professionnel!
Les écrans dont tu parles se sont des monoplaces de compète
Alors mac c'est bien du HDG genre mercedes sauf que mercedes ils font pas ce genre de boulette!

Allai on se retrouve sur windows


----------



## roadkiller (14 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> clairement non !
> "T'achetes Apple t'achetes une Ferrari", c'est ce que j'ai toujours entendu, et meme Apple confirme et affirme faire des ordinateurs haut de gamme !



C'est de la connerie, les iMac (21.5 et 27) , les Mac mini, les macbook blanc et les macbook pro (13 et 15) sont des ordinateurs moyen de gamme. C'est pas parce qu'ils valent 2000 et qu'en général les Mac sont plus cher que les PC à matos équivalent que ça en devient du HDG. 




sylvanhus a dit:


> clairement non !
> Si on suit ton raisonnement, dans ce cas, le Mac mini et Mac pro sont une méga fumisterie pour le prix , une arnaque sans nom !



Les Mac Pro et Macbook pro 17' sont des machine plus orientées HDG, là je suis plus d'accord. 



sylvanhus a dit:


> clairement non !
> Puis si Apple est abordable selon toi pourquoi il ne représente que 5% des ordinateurs installés dans le monde contre 95 % de PC ??? (confirmation vendeur Iconcept ^^)



Ce phénomène n'a absolument rien à voir avec le positionnement des machines Apple. 

Ce fait est tout simplement dû à la peur du différent, nombre de personnes ont appris à se servir d'un PC avec Windows et le fait d'arriver sur un OS différent les perturbe. Si tu n'en n'est pas convaincu, va chez Boulanger et regarde les gens qui passent devant les iMac ou macbook (et plus encore ceux qui l'essayent) : ils ne font rien, ils ne savent pas comment...



sylvanhus a dit:


> pour répondre a l'Imac 24 j'ai confirmation d'un technicien sup, que la dalle resterai non uniforme, et que certains le verrait, d'autres pas, mais que aucune dalle n'est parfaitement uniforme comme peut l'être un samsung 1er prix a 159  en 22...
> 
> Désolé mais mon écran (certe 17) est parfaitement uniforme sur mon Toshiba a 449 ...
> 
> ...



Rien ne t'empeche de le renvoyer au SAV pour défaut ... 




Pierre C. a dit:


> Bah... avec un résonement pareil tu peux aller te monter un pc et oublier Apple vu le choix limiter en config et la mauvaise qualité de ses composants que tu as l'air de connaitre!!!
> Puis pour 1500 ben tu as déjà du très bon, alors pour ceux qui ont mis 2500 ben ils ont le HDG en PC...
> 
> De plus je pense que tu confond haut de gamme avec matériel professionnel!
> ...



Ne pense pas que je sois si riche que ça, je ne suis qu'encore étudiant... Et actuellement j'ai pas les moyens de me payer une machine telle qu'un Mac pro (HDG)

Et pour ta gouverne j'ai déjà monté des PC pour des amis à 7500 donc ton HDG classé par prix veut rien dire pcq dans ce cas les ordinateurs Apple seraient de l'entrée de gamme... 

En ce qui concerne l'écran je tenais juste à vous faire remarqué que vous exigez d'un écran de environ 400 qu'il ait les même caractéristiques qu'un écran à 3000. Typiquement français comme comportement certes mais excessivement irrationnel. 




NB : Essayez pas de faire du marketing quand vous n'en n'avez pas la formation... 

NB2 : Je suis en HEC donc je sais de quoi je parle


----------



## rolweb (14 Janvier 2010)

rolweb a dit:


> Bonsoir
> je me joins a vous pour la jaunisse, je viens de m'en apercevoir.
> c'est plus jaune dans le coin en bas à droite de l'écran mais pas de pixel mort ni de flash
> j'hésite vraiment pour l'échange.
> ...



Pour avoir eu apple ce soir pas d'échange possible car achat sur le refurb 
c'est le remboursement direct
J'ai jusqu'au 25 janvier pour me décider


----------



## Pierre C. (14 Janvier 2010)

ouai t'es vraiment un killer toi 

Encore une fois, pour parler de haut de gamme tu compares une mercedes avec une formule 1 et j'ai même envie de rigoler 7500 pour un PC! moi je connais un pote, qui connais un pote qui peut te monterun PC pour 25 000 EUR et HTVA!!! Ca c'est du HDG!!! Ah Ah Ah...

Non faut comparé ce qui est comparable pour ce qui est des écrans t'en as à 500 qui sont tout les jours utilisé dans les plus grand studio graphique un peu partout dans le monde alors n'essaye pas de faire du marketing MR "HEC pas se que je raconte" 

Non sans rire ne tiens pas un discours pareil et pense à ceux qui ont fait un emprunts et qui rembourse chaque moi un iMac en SAV... allez leur dire qu'ils ont acheter un truc moyen c'est pas très... un peu de respect!!!


----------



## sylvanhus (14 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> C'est de la connerie, les iMac (21.5 et 27) , les Mac mini, les macbook blanc et les macbook pro (13 et 15) sont des ordinateurs moyen de gamme. C'est pas parce qu'ils valent 2000&#8364; et qu'en général les Mac sont plus cher que les PC à matos équivalent que ça en devient du HDG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







De la connerie ou pas un Mac coute plus cher et est bien mieux fini qu'un PC, et surtout plus complet en connectique (FireWire !?)

Et la ou je t'arrete , ayant été vendeur dans un magasin informatique vendant des Mac comme des PC, c'est toujours le prix qui refroidissent les gens, pas l'inconnu, car 90 % des ventes d'ordis, sont pour des nouveaux venus (je te parle de ça il ya 3-4 ans quand le net devenait la nouveauté des foyers donc un ordi qui va avec) et ne savent pas cliquer sur une souris, donc Mac ou PC pour débuter c'est la meme...

Peux tu me parler de Dell ou de Alien ware ?
C'est pas du PC haut de gamme ça ?

pourtant ils n'ont rien de différents des Imac et Mac pro, et ils ont meme un point commun...le prix !
Seul inconvenient pour Dell...windows...et les cables dans les Dell (grosse force des Mac pro une conception sans cable interne la classe et l'efficacité)

Faut revoir tes connaissances en Hardware ^^


----------



## roadkiller (14 Janvier 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> ouai t'es vraiment un killer toi
> 
> Encore une fois, pour parler de haut de gamme tu compares une mercedes avec une formule 1 et j'ai même envie de rigoler 7500 pour un PC! moi je connais un pote, qui connais un pote qui peut te monterun PC pour 25 000 EUR et HTVA!!! Ca c'est du HDG!!! Ah Ah Ah...
> 
> ...




Je dis juste que tu tiens un discours de positionnement par rapport aux prix ce qui est à la fois incorrect et insensé. 

Et en comparant ce qui est comparable, dans l'ensemble l'iMac est très bien. Faut pas comparer un Ecran à un Pc tout en Un c'est pas la même chose, niveau intégration le second est beaucoup plus technique et aura forcément une plus grande propension à tomber en panne. 

Quand à ceux qui font des emprunts pour ce payer ça bah, ils feraient mieux de réfléchir un peu avant, ça leur faciliterait la vie... 




sylvanhus a dit:


> De la connerie ou pas un Mac coute plus cher et est bien
> Peux tu me parler de Dell ou de Alien ware ?
> C'est pas du PC haut de gamme ça ?
> 
> ...




Dell tiens des positionnement très similaire à Apple mais sépare distinctement les gamme pro des gammes grand publique

Alienware par contre ne fait (pas été récemment) que des machines HDG. 


Et si le matériel est sensiblement le même, il n'est pas identique. Et je maintiens que Windows rassure. Sur une promo de 80 éleves équipés récemment de matos info et à qui on a proposé Apple et Lenovo, moins de 5% ont franchit le Cap Apple et la raison principale des autres était qu'ils avaient peur de ne pas maitriser Mac OS. 

Après, il faut être cohérent aussi il ne faut pas regarder que le produit mais aussi le ciblage et les FCS (facteurs clés de succès)



Mais bon je vais pas commencer à vous faire un cours sur tout ça pcq de toute d'une vous vous en foutez royalement, de deux vous n'y comprendrez probablement rien et de trois j'ai pas envie.


----------



## sylvanhus (14 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Je dis juste que tu tiens un discours de positionnement par rapport aux prix ce qui est à la fois incorrect et insensé.
> 
> Et en comparant ce qui est comparable, dans l'ensemble l'iMac est très bien. Faut pas comparer un Ecran à un Pc tout en Un c'est pas la même chose, niveau intégration le second est beaucoup plus technique et aura forcément une plus grande propension à tomber en panne.
> 
> ...








Alors la désolé, mais je suis un switcheur, et il m'a fallu une semaine pour comprendre Mac OS, rien d'extraordinaire franchement...

L'inverse me sera plus pénible, car Mac OS est BIEN PLUS PRATIQUE pour travailler de loin ! et je parle en connaissance ayant fait 6 mois sur Windows 7 et 6 ans sur XP...


Les jeunes s'adaptent encore plus vite que la majorité ^^, de plus ils ont bien souvent un Iphone , qui reprend la simplicité et efficacité de MAc OS ^^


----------



## Pierre C. (14 Janvier 2010)

je pense que la discution en effet ne sert à rien et est surtout une perte de temps...
Attends de recevoir ton iMac et reviens si tu as des soucis d'écran jaune ou de sursaut, ce sont les 2 postes que tu pollues inutilement!


----------



## roadkiller (14 Janvier 2010)

Edit : Pierre a raison, débat clos


----------



## mjpolo (14 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Je reprend le slogan de Apple: 'Le tout en un ultime avec un écran SUBLIME" je propose au moins courageux de chercher la définition du mot sublime dans le dictionnaire ^^
> 
> Pour le prix c'est abusé sérieux
> 
> ...




*VIVE LES NEW SWITCHERS APPLE!!!!!*

Si tous les nouveaux sont aussi exigeants et intransigeants qui sait, un jour peut-être, Apple recommencera à selectionner les composants de ces machines pour leur qualité et non pour le seul prix...... mais il y a là, certainement, un prix à payer.

Quant à moi, pour ne pas faire de redites et ne pas surcharger ce topic déjà bien fourni, je dirai seulement:

@divoli +1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1 etc..... 

et 

@sylvanhus +1+1+1+1+1+1+1.... aussi


----------



## pierrot2k (15 Janvier 2010)

Salut a tous, je viens de recevoir mon Imac 27" refurb C2D 3.06Ghz et tout le matériel est en parfait état. Silentieux pour l instant (je n ai pas fait de traitement lourd sur le mac néanmoins...)

J ai fait le test de l'écran jaune, je vois a pleine puissance quelques fuites de luminosité (noir non uniforme surtout vers le bas) et des petites traces jaunes pareil visible à pleine puissance en bas à droite.
Pour l instant ce n'est pas génant, je verrai par la suite après quelques tests plus poussés.

Sinon je suis allé dans "a propos de mon mac" mais le numéro de série n'est pas le bon 739....
Ou peut on le trouver ?


----------



## Fredche (15 Janvier 2010)

pierrot2k a dit:


> Salut a tous, je viens de recevoir mon Imac 27" refurb C2D 3.06Ghz et tout le matériel est en parfait état. Silentieux pour l instant (je n ai pas fait de traitement lourd sur le mac néanmoins...)
> 
> J ai fait le test de l'écran jaune, je vois a pleine puissance quelques fuites de luminosité (noir non uniforme surtout vers le bas) et des petites traces jaunes pareil visible à pleine puissance en bas à droite.
> Pour l instant ce n'est pas génant, je verrai par la suite après quelques tests plus poussés.
> ...



Marrant, je commence à rêver de n'avoir des traces jaunes QUE sur le coin droit ... :mouais:
J'ai aussi les fuites.

J'ai eu le SAV en ligne, 3è programmé, TNT va me contacter pour le 2è. On prend des même et on recommence. Le gars en ligne était sympa, on a un peu discuté, il m'a dit de ne surtout pas hésiter si ça ne convient pas, plus il y a de retour, plus vite Apple réagira, logique (et heureusement ) . Il m'a souhaité bonne chance pour le 3è  . 

Pour le numéro de série, c'est sur le côté de la boîte:  'Serial No', il commence par un W, W8 sans doute.


----------



## pierrot2k (15 Janvier 2010)

Après quelques autres tests, les traces jaunes sont franchement peu visibles voir invisibles meme luminosité à fond. Par contre les fuites de luminosité sont bien là et très visibles à pleine puissance. Pour faire simple je n'ai pas de vrai noir uni mais les autres couleurs sont ok.
A voir lors d un film 1:85 avec des bandes noirs, voir si ce n'est pas trop génant en utilisation classique.
En bureautique aucun problème pour l instant.


----------



## HerveVV (15 Janvier 2010)

Je viens d'avoir mon 27'' 2core, et je ne vois pas de "jaunisse" à l'écran, avec le test. Pas de pixels morts. Pour l'instant je suis satisfait. Et rassuré 
bon courage à vous


----------



## optimus60 (15 Janvier 2010)

herve tu peux donner ta semaine de fabrication..? merci


----------



## mjpolo (16 Janvier 2010)

pierrot2k a dit:


> Salut a tous, je viens de recevoir mon Imac 27" refurb C2D 3.06Ghz et tout le matériel est en parfait état. Silentieux pour l instant (je n ai pas fait de traitement lourd sur le mac néanmoins...)
> 
> J ai fait le test de l'écran jaune, je vois a pleine puissance quelques fuites de luminosité (noir non uniforme surtout vers le bas) et des petites traces jaunes pareil visible à pleine puissance en bas à droite.
> Pour l instant ce n'est pas génant, je verrai par la suite après quelques tests plus poussés.
> ...



Hello 

Pour trouver le n° de série, dans "A propos de ce mac" clique 2 fois sur Version 10.6...


----------



## pierrot2k (16 Janvier 2010)

mjpolo a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Pour trouver le n° de série, dans "A propos de ce mac" clique 2 fois sur Version 10.6...


J ai bien un numéro mais avec un 7 en premier caractère, visiblement les refurb ont des séries de numéro de série différents.


----------



## HerveVV (18 Janvier 2010)

Excusez pour ma réponse tardive mais ce week-end je n'ai pas été bcp a la maison. Dur dur quand on reçoit don joujou et que l'on ne peut même pas en profiter. Mon Imac a été fabriqué en semaine 52. Pour l'instant pas de problème. C'est vrai qu'il est un peu jaune en bas, mais c'est infime ! Pas de flash pour l'instant, je croise les doigts.


----------



## I2M (18 Janvier 2010)

Je trouve la stratégie d'Apple en matière de communication un peu bizarre. 

- Soit Apple ne reconnaît pas le problème et juge que ses clients sont trop exigeants. 

- Soit Apple remplace les dalles défectueuses, reconnaît le problème  et surtout COMMUNIQUE!

Pour l'instant, étant donné que Apple remplace ou rembourse le matériel, je dirais qu'il y a un petit souci de communication. Pour une machine qui s'adresse principalement à des utilisateurs avertis (graphistes, photographes, etc...) c'est un minimum non?

Pour ma part, je suis très content de cette machine qui est quand même magnifique mais j'aimerais tout de même bien savoir si je pourrai un jour avoir un Imac sans jaunisse. Le père noël est déjà passé mais je garde espoir...


----------



## divoli (18 Janvier 2010)

Le manque de communication est une des caractéristiques d'Apple depuis fort longtemps, il n'est pas apparu avec ces problèmes concernant les iMac.


----------



## sylvanhus (18 Janvier 2010)

I2M a dit:


> Je trouve la stratégie d'Apple en matière de communication un peu bizarre.
> 
> - Soit Apple ne reconnaît pas le problème et juge que ses clients sont trop exigeants.
> 
> ...






Apple reconnait ses problemes, mais ne communique pas...

Il tente de satisfaire le client ça mieux, comme ça il se tait, et personne n'en entends parler...

Tres bonne politique commercial moi je dis...


----------



## I2M (18 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Apple reconnait ses problemes, mais ne communique pas...
> 
> Il tente de satisfaire le client ça mieux, comme ça il se tait, et personne n'en entends parler...



Apple tente de me satisfaire mais n'y parvient pas. Donc je ne me tais pas .
Et avec le bouche à oreille, pas sûr que cela reste longtemps un secret bien gardé...




sylvanhus a dit:


> Tres bonne politique commercial moi je dis...



Ouais bof! Je n'apprécie pas trop quand les vendeurs me regardent comme un extra-terrestre quand je leur montre que leur écran est jaune et qu'ils ne voient rien (ou qu'ils disent qu'ils ne voient rien). J'ai l'impression que l'on me prend pour un intégriste du pixel... J'avoue quand même que ma femme n'en est toujours pas persuadée mais bon... c'est ma femme. :rateau:


----------



## optimus60 (18 Janvier 2010)

I2M a dit:


> Et avec le bouche à oreille, pas sûr que cela reste longtemps un secret bien gardé...
> :



retraité , je suis installé en Tunisie, et a Tunis nous avons un pemium receller...et oui...! 

deja,  le forum mac generation il connaissent bien et suivent l'actu, et en plus le soucis des dalles est un secret de polichinelle....; non seulement tous les macuser ici  savent,  mais attendent de voir l'evolution...


----------



## mjpolo (19 Janvier 2010)

I2M a dit:


> Apple tente de me satisfaire mais n'y parvient pas. Donc je ne me tais pas .
> Et avec le bouche à oreille, pas sûr que cela reste longtemps un secret bien gardé...
> 
> 
> ...



ah ces femmes  la mienne non plus, ne voit rien


----------



## Xian (19 Janvier 2010)

Ma femme ne voit pas tellement le jaune non plus, mais je pense que ça évolue avec le temps : je ne vois plus autant de jaune (avec l'écran de test cité plus haut). En fait, ça devient légèrement jaune partout, mais un peu moins en haut à gauche. si je ne suis pas dans l'écran de test, je trouve qu'on ne se rend compte de rien. Je n'imagine pas non plus qu'une machine à 1800  ait un écran parfait, alors qu'un écran de cette taille, en haut de gamme devrait coûter beaucoup plus cher. 

Maintenant, s'ils acceptent de le remplacer, et qu'on peut avoir la perfection, profitons-en...

Je suis très content de cette machine


----------



## Steadyson (20 Janvier 2010)

Rico0o a dit:


> Oui surtout que pas mal d'imac semblent présenter ces caractéristiques à ce qu'on peut lire sur le forum apple.
> Pour ma part le centre de l'écran est légèrement plus jaune en bas au centre que sur les bords qui tirent plus vers le bleu.
> Je pense que c'est la qualité de cette dalle LG, et pas un défaut.  Certains verront cette différence et d'autre pas.
> 
> Cette photo est pas mal pour faire ressortir les zones plus jaunes de l'écran :


Je vois le jaune qu'au boot moi, une fois que j'affiche une photo ou autre, ca disparait lol
Mais bon, c'est pas flashi ^^


----------



## bambougroove (20 Janvier 2010)

Steadyson a dit:


> Je vois le jaune qu'au boot moi, une fois que j'affiche une photo ou autre, ca disparait lol
> Mais bon, c'est pas flashi ^^


Tant mieux !! 

C'est peut-être dû au fait que la machine n'est pas encore chaude.

Si tu veux vraiment approfondir la question, fais le test dédié à cette adresse :
http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php


----------



## djio101 (20 Janvier 2010)

je vais passer pour un âne une fois de plus, mais quand vous parler de "jaune", c'est pour parler de côtés plus sombres (comme au niveau des cheveux ?) ? Because là, sur cette photo de statue, je vois pas où l'image est jaune... m*rde, chuis daltonien ??


----------



## bambougroove (20 Janvier 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> je vais passer pour un âne une fois de plus, mais quand vous parler de "jaune", c'est pour parler de côtés plus sombres (comme au niveau des cheveux ?) ? Because là, sur cette photo de statue, je vois pas où l'image est jaune... m*rde, chuis daltonien ??


lol

C'est une photo fournie par un membre pour tester ... la jaunisse !!
Je te rassure elle n'a rien de jaune


----------



## djio101 (20 Janvier 2010)

j'ai bien dit que j'étais un âne, non ?!!

En tout cas, je vais la conserver pour faire un test sur mon prochain i5 27" si j'arrive à le commander -une fois que la trouille de voir arriver un ordi victime de malfaçon-...


----------



## bambougroove (20 Janvier 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> En tout cas, je vais la conserver pour faire un test sur mon prochain i5 27" si j'arrive à le commander -une fois que la trouille de voir arriver un ordi victime de malfaçon-...


Si tu le peux, c'est plus prudent d'attendre encore un peu


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

J'ai trouvé une jolie photo de notre écran "sublime", un poil exagéré quand même. 







_source_


----------



## Pierre C. (21 Janvier 2010)

Je viens donné un peu de nouvelles au sujet de mon dossier:

De mon côté j'ai été contacté par l'Applecare qui apparemment ont l'air de prendre les problèmes au sérieux!
Je n'aurais plus qu'une seul personne de contact pour s'occuper de mon dossier et je ne devrait plus passer par la boutique où j'ai fait mon achat!
Tout cela me semble très rassurant et même si je n'oublie pas les soucis occasionnés, Apple montre là beaucoup de professionnalisme et clairement ca me fait plaisir!!!

pour le reste j'attends...

Ps: c'est une copie de ce que j'ai écrit dans un autre post


----------



## I2M (21 Janvier 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Je viens donné un peu de nouvelles au sujet de mon dossier:
> 
> De mon côté j'ai été contacté par l'Applecare qui apparemment ont l'air de prendre les problèmes au sérieux!
> Je n'aurais plus qu'une seul personne de contact pour s'occuper de mon dossier et je ne devrait plus passer par la boutique où j'ai fait mon achat!
> ...



C'est toi qui les a appelés?


----------



## Pierre C. (21 Janvier 2010)

Je les avais contacter il y a 3semaines pour qu'ils autorisent l'échange au magasin où je l'ai acheté...
Et aujourd'hui un gars de chez applecare ma contacté!


----------



## I2M (21 Janvier 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Je les avais contacter il y a 3semaines pour qu'ils autorisent l'échange au magasin où je l'ai acheté...
> Et aujourd'hui un gars de chez applecare ma contacté!



Pourquoi t'on-t'ils proposés un échangé alors que sur le miens, ils ont remplacé la dalle?
C'est toi qui l'a demandé?


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2010)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/140711/steve-jobs-ne-sait-pas-quoi-faire-des-imac-qui-ont-la-jaunisse


----------



## cillab (21 Janvier 2010)

il doit y avoir un serieux probléme de réflection graphique, dansla composition de la dalle d'ou avec la chaleur ce jaunissement?? le mien est nikel  chercher l'erreur!!!!


----------



## Pierre C. (21 Janvier 2010)

I2M a dit:


> Pourquoi t'on-t'ils proposés un échangé alors que sur le miens, ils ont remplacé la dalle?
> C'est toi qui l'a demandé?



oui je l'ai demandé mais c'était leur politique!
Vu que mon achat n'a pas été fait sur l'applestore c'est seulement avec l'accord d'apple que l'échange pouvait se faire!


----------



## Davida (22 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais vous demander si le problème de l affichage est toujours présent depuis la dernier mise a jour? Qu'ils avais soi-disant sorti pour enlevé ce problème sur une bonne parti des iMac.

Depuis des mois j'attends que leur problème soit réglé j'ai peur de faire ma commande de se superbe iBijoux et de avoir se problème et de devoir le retourné est ce que vous pencé que c'est toujours pas régler ? 

amicalement davida


----------



## sylvanhus (22 Janvier 2010)

Davida a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais vous demander si le problème de l affichage est toujours présent depuis la dernier mise a jour? Qu'ils avais soi-disant sorti pour enlevé ce problème sur une bonne parti des iMac.
> 
> ...





Chez certains le blem est toujours présent...

Moi sur le miens (semaine 51) je n'ai pas eu ce probleme, je dirais meme que la machine fonctionne à merveille ^^

Seul probleme , l'écran...
En effet ce dernier est (de mon expérience sur 9 écrans différents et 7 iMac 21,5 et 27 constatés chez moi et en magasin) de piètre qualité par rapport à la promesse de Apple...

Apple affirme proposer une dalle IPS à LED, le résultat est loin des caractéristiques techniques, pire il ne respecte meme pas le minimum syndical...
TOUS les écrans sans exceptions ( que j'ai constaté en présence de techniciens agrées et vendeurs) sont NON UNIFORME, avec des legeres taches jaunatres sur le coté...

pour l'instant l'écran est un abus sur la qualité promise...

En espérant que Apple réagisse vite...


----------



## Davida (22 Janvier 2010)

@ sylvanhus

Donc si je comprends bien ce n'est toujours pas le moment de l'acheté? a cause du problème des trace jaune ?

sur une échelle sur 10 tu donnerais combien de point niveau de sécurité de bon matériel?

Ps: désolé si tu as une impression de non-compréhension de ton dernier topic. c'est que je suit pas francophone.

Amicalement Davida


----------



## sylvanhus (22 Janvier 2010)

Davida a dit:


> @ sylvanhus
> 
> Donc si je comprends bien ce n'est toujours pas le moment de l'acheté? a cause du problème des trace jaune ?
> 
> ...






Disons que c'est un constat réel et surtout mon avis (subjectif ) donc , chacun fait ce qu'il veut bien sur...

Moi perso je ne conseil pas l'achat d'un iMac dans l'état actuel des choses, donc le mieux serait d'attendre que les problemes s'arrangent...

Oui autant éviter les traces jaunes et surtout le probleme d'uniformité de l'écran...

La machine fonctionne bien mais c'est l'écran qui ne suit pas...

Sur 10 je donnerai 5, la machine est bonne mais pas l'écran, donc c'est la moitié du contrat qui est respecté, surtout que c'est sur l'écran que Apple communique le plus pour venter son iMac...
5/10 d'acheter un iMac aujourd'hui...

J'en suis à mon 4e iMac en 2 mois et 22 jours, et mon probleme n'est toujours pas réglé, meme Apple ne peut pas me confirmer recevoir un iMac avec un écran correct...

C'est drole tout de meme ^^


----------



## roadkiller (22 Janvier 2010)

A noter quand même que plus de 80% des gens ne sont pas capable de voir un problème de jaunisse léger voire moyen ... 

La luminosité par contre se voit plus mais il faut mettre l'écran au maximum pour que ça soit franchement marqué.. 


En fait tout dépend de ton seuil de tolérance !

Perso, comme j'ai acheté un iMac 27 pour faire de la bureautique et un peu de multimédia, des légères traces jaunes ne me dérangeront pas. Par contre une uniformité marqué me fera le renvoyer...


----------



## ANDZ (22 Janvier 2010)

Davida a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais vous demander si le problème de l affichage est toujours présent depuis la dernier mise a jour? Qu'ils avais soi-disant sorti pour enlevé ce problème sur une bonne parti des iMac.
> 
> ...



Bonjour à tous,

je ne crois pas que la mise à jour était censée régler le problème de jaunisse mais plutôt les flashes de l'écran.
Pour info, le mien dérapait franchement vers le jaune, je l'ai amené dans un Apple center, ils ont changé la dalle, c'est un peu moins mauvais, mais c'est loin d'être propre.
J'ai maintenant une barre horizontale sombre en bas au dessus de mon dock et une zone de 2 cm très jaunâtre sur la gauche (qui s'atténue à chaud).
En prime, la vitre est mal ajustée 
Je vais donc le ramener une seconde fois. Maaaiiiiiis je reste très calme ...

Pour ma part, je n'ai vu en magasin AUCUN de ces nouveaux IMac sans ce problème de jaunisse et c'est la même chose pour les 21".
Il semble évident que certains ne s'en rendent pas compte ou bien que çà ne représente pas un problème pour eux.


----------



## sylvanhus (22 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> A noter quand même que plus de 80% des gens ne sont pas capable de voir un problème de jaunisse léger voire moyen ...
> 
> La luminosité par contre se voit plus mais il faut mettre l'écran au maximum pour que ça soit franchement marqué..
> 
> ...





C'est juste de le souligner roadkiller !

Mais il faut remettre les choses dans leur contexte...on doit avoir (toi y compris) une machine correspondant à la fiche technique de Apple ni plus , ni moins...

Dans la "normalité" tout le monde doit avoir un écran uniforme ,sans taches jaunes par dessus...

Si certains l'accepte, je peux le comprendre mais cela ne veut pas dire que c'est normal...

Si certains acceptes d'avoir des boites de conserve dans un restaurant 5 étoiles, c'est leur problemes, et ils ne voient peut être pas la différence une fois dans l'estomac, mais n'empeche que ce n'est pas normal tout de meme, et il me semble juste de le souligner aussi ^^


----------



## roadkiller (22 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> C'est juste de le souligner roadkiller !
> 
> Mais il faut remettre les choses dans leur contexte...on doit avoir (toi y compris) une machine correspondant à la fiche technique de Apple ni plus , ni moins...
> 
> ...



Tout à fait, je dis pas que c'est normal, je pointe juste que quelque chose que l'on ne voit pas ne peut pas nous visuellement nous déranger ... 


D'autre part, ce problème devient de plus en plus curieux (pour ceux qui lisent en comprennent l'Anglais) :

http://www.anandtech.com/mobile/showdoc.aspx?i=3725


Mais au moins, ils sont clean vis à vis du problème (pas de politique de l'autruche) :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/140711/steve-jobs-ne-sait-pas-quoi-faire-des-imac-qui-ont-la-jaunisse


----------



## sylvanhus (22 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Tout à fait, je dis pas que c'est normal, je pointe juste que quelque chose que l'on ne voit pas ne peut pas nous visuellement nous déranger ...
> 
> 
> D'autre part, ce problème devient de plus en plus curieux (pour ceux qui lisent en comprennent l'Anglais) :
> ...






Oui enfin moi je conseil la prudence tout de meme, car moi j'ai besoin d'un ordinateur pour travailler et je ne fais qu'attendre un nouvel échange, Apple refuse de me rembourser (Apple Care) donc je me retrouve bloqué et suis obliger de subir la non qualité de leurs machines...

Et j'avoue que ça ne devient plus drole, moi je perds du temps et de l'argent (car je bosse pas comme je devrais) alors que ce n'est meme pas de ma faute...

Meme un échange contre un Mac pro semble leur poser probleme...

Donc prudence prudence, surtout apres l'achat...


----------



## pierrot2k (22 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Tout à fait, je dis pas que c'est normal, je pointe juste que quelque chose que l'on ne voit pas ne peut pas nous visuellement nous déranger ...
> 
> 
> D'autre part, ce problème devient de plus en plus curieux (pour ceux qui lisent en comprennent l'Anglais) :
> ...



Je n ai rien vu de particulier dans le test d'anandtech, en tous cas pas grand chose en rapport avec un défaut de jaunisse, uniformité couleur, clouding / défaut rétroéclairage.
Faut regarder du coté des commentaires ?


----------



## F118I4 (22 Janvier 2010)

J' en parlais encore la semaine dernière avec mon petit frère:
Beaucoup de gens (qui connaissent pas grand chose en informatique) pensent que les produits Apple sont plus fiables que les autres ordinateurs (les composants sont de meilleurs qualités) à cause de la marque et du prix hélas cela n' est pas vrai du tout.
J' attendrais la Rev B. au moins...

Comme le souligne Divoli cela devient inquiétant beaucoup trop de problèmes pour cet iMac Led et le problème de jaunisse des iPhone 3GS vient maintenant sur les iMac.

Sinon autant mettre 1000 euros ou plus autant prendre l' AppleCare (3 ans assurés)
Bon courage à tous et sachez qu' Apple peut faire venir un technicien à la maison pour les réparations (avec l' AppleCare) dans le Nord-Est c' est maintronic qui se déplace.


----------



## roadkiller (22 Janvier 2010)

pierrot2k a dit:


> Je n ai rien vu de particulier dans le test d'anandtech, en tous cas pas grand chose en rapport avec un défaut de jaunisse, uniformité couleur, clouding / défaut rétroéclairage.
> Faut regarder du coté des commentaires ?



Non c'est ça qui est étrange justement !!! C'est exactement la même Dalle mais les écrans Dell semblent plus tirer vers le bleu, le jaune étant apparemment correct sur tout l'écran.. :mouais:

J'y pige plus rien à ces nouvelles dalles ...


----------



## pierrot2k (22 Janvier 2010)

Remarque, sur tous les tests des Imac 27", aucun à ma connaissance n'avait fait cette remarque sur les prob d'écran.
En général les exemplaires fournis à la presse sont testés ...


----------



## sylvanhus (22 Janvier 2010)

pierrot2k a dit:


> Remarque, sur tous les tests des Imac 27", aucun à ma connaissance n'avait fait cette remarque sur les prob d'écran.
> En général les exemplaires fournis à la presse sont testés ...







C'est vrai, mais ont- ils remarqué cela ?

Car je veux pas dire mais le 24 est clairement touché par le probleme et meme Apple reconnait que c'est bien présent sur les 24, autant personnes n'en a parlé durant les test...

Idem pour le display 24 de chez Apple , il est reconnu avoir des nuances de couleurs sur les coté , seul une sonde le detecte bien sur, mais aucun test non plus ne l'a mentionné...


----------



## munky1664 (22 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai commandé un iMac 21.5 sur le refurb que j'ai reçu mercredi dernier. Il repart lundi prochain car l'écran est jaune en bas à droite sur un fond blanc. pas besoin de faire de tests. Ça se voit dès l'allumage de la machine.
En plus, je me suis récolté un pixel mort en plein milieu de l'écran.

Du coup, je suis aller acheter le même modèle hier soir à la Fnac. Je suis un adepte du refurb pourtant mais là, le fait de devoir renvoyer la machine puis d'attendre le remboursement, je vais pas m'amuser à faire ça 10 fois, financièrement, c'est impossible.
En tout cas, avec le modèle de la Fnac, c'est le même problème. L'écran vire au jaune en bas à droite. 

Je suis allé les voir ce midi. ils m'ont dit de ramener la machine et on en ouvrira un autre pour voir. Si c'est mieux, je ferai un échange. J'ai regardé le modèle en expo dans la Fnac, il semblait le faire un peu moins mais je distinguais bien la teinte jaunâtre en bas en droite. Toutefois, avec les éclairages du magasin, c'est pas évident de se faire un avis...

Je vais donc voir ça demain avec eux mais il est dommage que le déballage d'un nouveau mac se transforme en une hantise d'avoir un produit défectueux...


----------



## rolweb (22 Janvier 2010)

Mon Mac 27 pouces acheté sur le refurb repart aussi en hollande car jaunisse 

P.S : A force de mélanger les tulipes, le fromage les macs on une couleur jaune.

Maintenant attendre ou faire une nouvelle commande à la FNAC car IMAC 27 pouces de base en stock 

Bonne soirée


----------



## danbrice (23 Janvier 2010)

Une petite idée comme ça  pour ceux qui s'y connaissent en techno LED. je ne parle pas des lecteurs de revues de hardware du dimanche (dont je fais partie) mais de ceux qui s'y connaissent vraiment, du point de vue comportement physique, tout ce qui peut influer sur les longueurs d'onde émise, etc ... 

Est-ce que tout le matos à l'arrière pourrait influer sur la dalle elle même? 

je ne pense pas nécessairement à des perturbations électromagnétiques mais plutôt à la répartition de la chaleur qui est loin d'être uniforme dans le boitier.

Lorsqu'on touche l'arrière, toute la surface du tiers supérieur de l'iMac est brulant (enfin très chaud en tout cas), le tiers inférieur est tout juste tiède. Lorqu'on touche l'avant également on sent la variation de température (moins net, mais ça traverse bien la dalle de façon non uniforme).

Est-ce que la température pourrait influer sur les longeurs d'ondes émises par les LED? Et si oui est-ce que cette influence pourrait être visible à partir d'un certain écart.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h07 ----------

Trouvé sur un article.

http://www.led-fr.net/mode-alimentation-led-influence-chromaticite-10023.htm


"De nombreuses études ont été menées afin de montrer les dérives spectrales des LEDs en fonction de la température de jonction du semi-conducteur. Ainsi, Kish & Flecher(2), Nakamura(3), Tamura (4), Hong et al (5), ont trouvé que pour des LEDs rouges (AlInGaP), la longueur d&#8217;onde pic dérive linéairement avec la température de jonction. De façon générale, les LEDs rouges, vertes et bleues ont une sensibilité différente à la température de jonction, et c&#8217;est la LED rouge qui est le plus sensible, suivie du vert puis du bleu."


----------



## Steadyson (23 Janvier 2010)

Après d'innombrables tests dans tous les sens, je viens vous certifier que mon 27' est sans problèmes !


----------



## mjpolo (23 Janvier 2010)

Steadyson a dit:


> Après d'innombrables tests dans tous les sens, je viens vous certifier que mon 27' est sans problèmes !



Woaw... ça fait 1 bon 

Bravo Apple! sick::hosto::afraid: etc....)


----------



## munky1664 (23 Janvier 2010)

je suis retourné à la fnac ce midi. Pas de problème pour l'échange. Ils en avaient encore 2 en stock. 

Ouverture du premier: écran jaunâtre + une poussière derrière la dalle en verre en droite et quand je dis une poussière, ça serait plutôt un petit mouton de poussière... remballage direct...

Ouverture du deuxième. C'était ma dernière chance, lol... et bien écran jaune aussi mais limite homogène en comparaison des autres. J'ai donc gardé ce dernier... de toute façon, il semble que ce soit une grosse majorité des modèles qui ont ce problème. j'en ai quand même testé 4 différents.

Maintenant, je me console en me disant qu'il n'y a pas de pixels morts et la qualité reste tout de même bien meilleure que sur les imac 20" alu précédents et leurs dalles TN aux angles de vision minables.

De plus, avant la fin de la garantie, la rev B sera sortie. Je tenterais alors de faire marcher le SAV pour changer la dalle.


----------



## Jambonbeurre (23 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un iMac I7 depuis bientôt 2 mois et demi. la dalle est assez homogène et légèrement jaunâtre en bas à droite.
J'ai l'impression que l'angle de vision joue aussi un peu sur cet aspect jaunâtre.
Quand on se met vraiment en face du coin bas droit c'est moins prononcé je trouve.
Et vous ? 
PS: Sinon aucun problème de pixel ni de poussière ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Effectivement l'angle de vision joue pas mal ainsi que la distance entre les yeux et l'écran. 
Pour ma part quand j'ai fait le test, ma tête était à une distance assez éloignée de l'écran et bien en face du centre (la position idéale quoi) et avec un positionnement normal je voyais le jaunissement. Par contre tout comme toi, lorsque je me décalais vers le coin, ça s'atténuait. 
Ceci dit Apple promet un écran sublime et ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Janvier 2010)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> Effectivement l'angle de vision joue pas mal ainsi que la distance entre les yeux et l'écran.
> Pour ma part quand j'ai fait le test, ma tête était à une distance assez éloignée de l'écran et bien en face du centre (la position idéale quoi) et avec un positionnement normal je voyais le jaunissement. Par contre tout comme toi, lorsque je me décalais vers le coin, ça s'atténuait.
> Ceci dit Apple promet un écran sublime et ce n'est pas le cas.



Que voulez vous ! Moi je ne m'y fais pas !
J'attends depuis + de 2 mois une livraison qui de plus me fait peur car je perds totalement confiance dans le produit...Je l'ai donc annulée.
Et si encore le fabricant ne se targuait pas d'être un des meilleurs ! (car il est, c'est certain, un des plus cher !)
Non, franchement, je ne vous comprends pas ! Accepter tout ça au nom de quoi ?
Ne rien savoir, ne pas comprendre mais continuer à aimer...Ce n'est plus de l'amour, c'est du ....chisme !
Ceci dit, pour ceux qui ont déjà été livrés...Bonjour la galère ! Dans le fond je dois remercier la FNAC de ne pas me livrer; cela me permet d'annuler et d'échapper ainsi à toutes ces tracasseries et autres "foutages de gueules".
Bon courage !


----------



## Jambonbeurre (23 Janvier 2010)

C'est vrai que pour le prix on peut exiger le top.

Bon franchement, dans mon cas, si il n'y avait pas eu de post sur le net sur le jaunissement des écrans, je ne sais pas si je m'en serais aperçu.

J'ai switché avec cet iMac et perso je bosse dans l'informatique depuis pas mal de temps. Même si pour les perfectionnistes il n'est pas parfait, il sera toujours mieux que les autres machine que j'ai eu.

PS: pas de bruit, ni de pixel mort ...


----------



## I2M (23 Janvier 2010)

munky1664 a dit:


> je suis retourné à la fnac ce midi. Pas de problème pour l'échange. Ils en avaient encore 2 en stock.
> 
> Ouverture du premier: écran jaunâtre + une poussière derrière la dalle en verre en droite et quand je dis une poussière, ça serait plutôt un petit mouton de poussière... remballage direct...
> 
> Ouverture du deuxième. C'était ma dernière chance, lol... et bien écran jaune aussi mais limite homogène en comparaison des autres. J'ai donc gardé ce dernier... de toute façon, il semble que ce soit une grosse majorité des modèles qui ont ce problème. j'en ai quand même testé 4 différents.



Pfffff, il semble que l'on ait plus de chance de gagner le gros lot au lotto que de recevoir un bon Imac.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

De mon coté j'attends qu'Apple m'envoie un 3ème imac. S'il n'est toujours pas bon, je me fais rembourser et j'attendrai la rev B (si le problème est réglé d'ici la ).


----------



## tedy57 (24 Janvier 2010)

bon courage, j'éspère que ce coup ci ce sera la bonne !


----------



## bambougroove (24 Janvier 2010)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> De mon coté j'attends qu'Apple m'envoie un 3ème imac. S'il n'est toujours pas bon, je me fais rembourser et j'attendrai la rev B (si le problème est réglé d'ici la ).


+ 1


----------



## I2M (24 Janvier 2010)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> De mon coté j'attends qu'Apple m'envoie un 3ème imac. S'il n'est toujours pas bon, je me fais rembourser et j'attendrai la rev B (si le problème est réglé d'ici la ).



Es-tu cetain qu'Apple va accepter de te rembourser?


----------



## danbrice (24 Janvier 2010)

> Ceci dit Apple promet un écran sublime et ce n'est pas le cas.



Non ils disent bien que c'est* l'écran *qui est sublime, et ça c'est indéniable. Ils n'ont jamais rien promis quand à la qualité de * l'image * affichée (enfin pas dans la pub principale en tout cas). 

Les gens du marketing sont vraiment mesquins ...


----------



## bambougroove (24 Janvier 2010)

I2M a dit:


> Es-tu cetain qu'Apple va accepter de te rembourser?


*Si acheté sur l'Apple Store, tu as 14 jours calendaires pour obtenir un échange ou un remboursement, et cela avec ou sans AppleCare.*

Le technicien AppleCare a fait le forcing pour que j'accepte de tenter un 3ème exemplaire (geste commercial à l'appui dont je ne connais pas encore le montant lol), mais si je l'avais voulu le remboursement aurait été fait sans problème.

Voir les conditions de vente sur le site d'Apple France.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Que voulez vous ! Moi je ne m'y fais pas !
> J'attends depuis + de 2 mois une livraison qui de plus me fait peur car je perds totalement confiance dans le produit...Je l'ai donc annulée.
> Et si encore le fabricant ne se targuait pas d'être un des meilleurs ! (car il est, c'est certain, un des plus cher !)
> Non, franchement, je ne vous comprends pas ! Accepter tout ça au nom de quoi ?
> ...



Concernant l'Imac, ce que je lis ici ou là dans le forum me fait frémir, je me demande comment tu fais pour supporter cette attente et tout le désagrément qui va avec !

Sincèrement je te souhaite courage et te donne toute ma sympathie pour faire face à ce désastre.

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------

Au vu de tout ce que j'ai pu lire, je pense de plus en plus d'aller vers le Mac mini + bel écran externe.

A+


----------



## I2M (25 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> *Si acheté sur l'Apple Store, tu as 14 jours calendaires pour obtenir un échange ou un remboursement, et cela avec ou sans AppleCare.*
> 
> Le technicien AppleCare a fait le forcing pour que j'accepte de tenter un 3ème exemplaire (geste commercial à l'appui dont je ne connais pas encore le montant lol), mais si je l'avais voulu le remboursement aurait été fait sans problème.
> 
> Voir les conditions de vente sur le site d'Apple France.



14 jours c'est un peu juste sachant que la majorité de ceux qui ont des problèmes 
en sont à leur 2, 3 voir 4ème exemplaire et ont donc dépassé ce délai depuis longtemps.
Pour ma part, je l'ai acheté chez un revendeur en novembre 2009 donc je peux faire une croix sur un remboursement.


----------



## bambougroove (25 Janvier 2010)

I2M a dit:


> 14 jours c'est un peu juste sachant que la majorité de ceux qui ont des problèmes
> en sont à leur 2, 3 voir 4ème exemplaire et ont donc dépassé ce délai depuis longtemps.


Les 14 jours, c'est valable à chaque exemplaire !! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h03 ----------




I2M a dit:


> Pour ma part, je l'ai acheté chez un revendeur en novembre 2009 donc je peux faire une croix sur un remboursement.


Selon les problèmes constatés, tente ta chance


----------



## kiks (26 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, J'ai demandé il y a 10 jours environ un remplacement de ma dalle à mon domicile via l'applecare. Un technicien m'avait contacté peu de temps après pour confirmer la commande de l'écran. Ce même technicien vient de me contacter a nouveau pour me dire que Apple est en rupture et ne communique aucun délai.


----------



## dave147 (26 Janvier 2010)

Cela fait 15 jours que mon Imac (Quad Core i7) était en réparation pour changement de carte mère.Il n'y avait pas de dispo sur ce composant pour encore au moins 3 semaines et j'ai réussi à avoir un echange de la machine. Pour info je l'ai reçu mi Novembre donc vous pouvez toujours essayer de demander l'echange de la machine pour moi cela a fonctionner.
Je suis rester courtois avec le gentil monsieur puis avec la charmante dame et au bout  de 15 min. echange accepter , en esperant que la galère soit terminer mis a part le délai pour recevoir mon nouveau joujou.

PS. L'ancien vient tout juste de partir avec TNT.


----------



## hexagram (26 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai vendu mon imac 24 early 2008 en décembre dernier (je  pense que beaucoup de personnes doivent commecer à glousser en lisant  ce message ).
Je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir fait une erreur (car  les specs techniques n'étaient pas à la hauteur de mes attentes) car le  tout dernier 27" core i5 me conviendrait parfaitement.

En  revanche, en lisant vos mesages je suis un peu moins joyeux...
J'ai  commandé le mien aux alentours du 21 janv pour une date d'expédition  estimée vers le 3 février et une réception le 15 (ma commande étant  sûrement différée puisque non standard (télécommande et applecare).
Les  commandes ayant pris des retards énormes (jusque 3 semaines) pour les  core i5/7... je peux peut-être espérer ne pas avoir ces problèmes de  jaunisse généralisée ? 

Bon courage aux malheureux...


----------



## Fredche (27 Janvier 2010)

dave147 a dit:


> Cela fait 15 jours que mon Imac (Quad Core i7) était en réparation pour changement de carte mère.Il n'y avait pas de dispo sur ce composant pour encore au moins 3 semaines et j'ai réussi à avoir un echange de la machine. Pour info je l'ai reçu mi Novembre donc vous pouvez toujours essayer de demander l'echange de la machine pour moi cela a fonctionner.
> Je suis rester courtois avec le gentil monsieur puis avec la charmante dame et au bout  de 15 min. echange accepter , en esperant que la galère soit terminer mis a part le délai pour recevoir mon nouveau joujou.
> 
> PS. L'ancien vient tout juste de partir avec TNT.



Tu vas donc repasser sur le fil que tu as créé pour l'expédition des core i7 ? 

De mon côté à la loterie pour l'écran jaune, 3è tentative. Je devrais le recevoir le 5 février.

Si ça ne va toujours pas, j'hésite ... :rose: le garder, ravaler mes principes  (ça va être dur) et demander un (beau) geste commercial genre iLive 2010 (si annoncé ce soir au détour de la tablette), iWork, et non négociable la prise en charge de l'AppleCare à partir de la réception du 3è et pas avant... voire plus si vous avez des idées. 
Surtout que j'ai commencé à bien m'habituer au 27" avec spaces, dont un des bureaux me sert pour XP en full screen sous Virtual Box. La Magic Mouse avec Magic Pref pour les gestures de toutes sortes. Pour le reste, mon G5 20" peut encore tout faire ... (beaucoup) moins vite 
Puis au niveau des données, le gros est resté (heureusement) sur le G5 (mail, carnet d'adresse, musique, films) mais je commence quand même à avoir pas mal sur le i7. Vais m'amuser si je demande un remboursement, je dois transférer des données du i7 vers le G5...
Et attendre la revB ... pfff, me plaît pas trop ça 

Je verrai bien le 5 février. Si la variation est +/- uniforme sur le bas de l'écran et pas comme celui-ci où, au milieu de l'écran, le jaune remonte presque jusqu'en haut, je me poserai sérieusement la question. :hein:

*EDIT : * j'avais gardé le premier jusqu'à l'arrivée du 2è sans formalité, pour garder le 2è jusqu'à l'arrivée du 3è Msieur nApple m'a téléphoné pour me demander de signer le fameux papier au cas ou je garderais les deux, je serais facturé, gnagnagna. J'ai l'impression qu'ils m'avaient oublié la première fois ... Mais j'attends toujours le papier dans ma boîte mail ...


----------



## mjpolo (27 Janvier 2010)

Fredche a dit:


> demander un (beau) geste commercial genre iLive 2010 (si annoncé ce soir au détour de la tablette), iWork, et non négociable la prise en charge de l'AppleCare à partir de la réception du 3è et pas avant... voire plus si vous avez des idées.



CHais pas, moi...... un voyage à Cupertino en Airbus 380 en classe affaires ou une nouvelle mercedes E Classe 

....


----------



## nicolas_72 (28 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je vous explique mon cas.
J'ai acheté un imac 21.5 (semaine 51) et problème de jaunisse
Je procède a un échange (semaine 03) et problème identique.
J'appelle le service technique d'apple qui me confirme que ce problème est bien réel .
Ce technicien me lit un mail d'apple concernant ces pbs de jaunisses .
Pour résumer le mail apple procède uniquement à l'échange de la dalle pour le moment.
Pas d'échange de machine mis a part les 14 jours après la livraison.
J'ai réussi à avoir un geste commercial 60 euros.
Voila, bon courage a vous


----------



## Fredche (28 Janvier 2010)

mjpolo a dit:


> CHais pas, moi...... un voyage à Cupertino en Airbus 380 en classe affaires ou une nouvelle mercedes E Classe
> 
> ....





nicolas_72 a dit:


> J'ai réussi à avoir un geste commercial 60 euros.
> Voila, bon courage a vous



Ouch, 60 pour un voyage en A380 ou une Classe E, a va être chaud à négocier 
Sinon je me contente d'une classe C (mais revisitée par Brabus alors )

De toute façon, raté pour ILife 2010, c'est pas pour maintenant ... Bon, un iPad alors :style:

C'est honnête, je garde l'écran jaune si Steve me file un iPad ? nan ?:rateau:


----------



## Fabious62 (30 Janvier 2010)

Ce problème de jaunisse va-t-il être réparé un jour ou il faut faire avec ?


Car je reporte mon achat depuis 1 mois à cause de ce souci (je travail dans l'image, non merci d'avoir un écran pas parfait)


----------



## I2M (30 Janvier 2010)

Fabious62 a dit:


> Ce problème de jaunisse va-t-il être réparé un jour ou il faut faire avec ?
> 
> 
> Car je reporte mon achat depuis 1 mois à cause de ce souci (je travail dans l'image, non merci d'avoir un écran pas parfait)



Probablement, je l'espère en tous cas.
Mon APR n'a pas voulu me remplacer ma dalle (elle avait déjà été remplacée une fois).
Il m'a dit qu'il serait mieux d'attendre. C'est une bonne dalle, certes, mais pas une dalle haut de gamme non plus... 
Apparemment, Apple travaille sur le problème et une révision devrait voir le jour. Mais le vendreur est resté très vague et je n'ai pas pu avoir de détails. Ce serait quand même une bonne chose qu'Apple règle ce problème car, mis à part cette dalle qui n'est pas uniforme, c'est une superbe machine.


----------



## roadkiller (30 Janvier 2010)

Fabious62 a dit:


> Ce problème de jaunisse va-t-il être réparé un jour ou il faut faire avec ?
> 
> 
> Car je reporte mon achat depuis 1 mois à cause de ce souci (je travail dans l'image, non merci d'avoir un écran pas parfait)



Si tu travaille dans l'imagerie, je te conseille d'oublier l'imac, au mieux ils ne pourront qu'atténuer le problème mais je ne pense pas qu'il puisse le régler complétement.

Dirige toi plutôt vers une Unité centrale couplée à un écran pro type Iiyama, NEC, Eizo ...


----------



## I2M (30 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Si tu travaille dans l'imagerie, je te conseille d'oublier l'imac, au mieux ils ne pourront qu'atténuer le problème mais je ne pense pas qu'il puisse le régler complétement.
> 
> Dirige toi plutôt vers une Unité centrale couplée à un écran pro type Iiyama, NEC, Eizo ...



C'est quand même pas une machine qui s'adresse à la secrétaire ou au gamer...
Donc, si la dalle reste telle quelle, c'est un gros flop cet imac. A 2000 euros ça fait mal quand même....


----------



## roadkiller (30 Janvier 2010)

I2M a dit:


> C'est quand même pas une machine qui s'adresse à la secrétaire ou au gamer...



Pas mais alors pas du tout. Apple ne vise jamais les gamer et la politique tarifaire est loin de correspondre à celle des outils bureautique...

Les iMac, surtout les 27" s'adressent à une clientèle aisée qui utilise son ordinateur de façon poussée au niveau multimédia/production. Donc oui c'est un gros raté tant que la dalle présentera encore des défauts (un très léger jaune est acceptable mais certains ont montré des écran jaune canari ... )

En tout cas, il semblerait que les nouvelles machines reçues à partir de mi-janvier présentent beaucoup moins de problème mais il y a toujours quelques personnes "patte de lapin à l'envers" qui continuent à avoir des modèles défectueux.


----------



## Fredche (30 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> En tout cas, il semblerait que les nouvelles machines reçues à partir de mi-janvier présentent beaucoup moins de problème mais il y a toujours quelques personnes "patte de lapin à l'envers" qui continuent à avoir des modèles défectueux.



Shuuuuuut ! Mon troisième vient d'être expédier (avec deux jours d'avance), je ne sais pas où j'ai mis ma patte de lapin ... 
Vais allumer un cierge du coup 
Verdict mercredi soir sans doute.


----------



## altec (31 Janvier 2010)

salut a tous,

je viens d'avoir un imac27, acheté chez planet saturn, aucun problème d'écran jaune ou d'écran qui saute pour le moment je croises les doigts 

Par contre je viens de remarquer un truc, j'ai une bande noir en haut de l'écran de 4 mn environ entre la fin de la dalle et le début de la bande noir laqué, avez vous remarqué cela aussi sur le votre ?

merci


----------



## bambougroove (31 Janvier 2010)

altec a dit:


> je viens d'avoir un imac27, acheté chez planet saturn, aucun problème d'écran jaune ou d'écran qui saute pour le moment je croises les doigts


Quelle est la semaine de fabrication ?

&#63743; > A propos de ce Mac > Plus d'infos... > cliquer à gauche sur "Matériel" > à droite tu auras le Numéro de série (système)
ou
&#63743; > A propos de ce Mac > double clic sur "version 10.x.xx"

Donner les 5 premières lettres et chiffres.




altec a dit:


> Par contre je viens de remarquer un truc, j'ai une bande noir en haut de l'écran de 4 mn environ entre la fin de la dalle et le début de la bande noir laqué, avez vous remarqué cela aussi sur le votre ?


Non, c'est une nouveauté


----------



## altec (31 Janvier 2010)

alors le serial :

VM951K3V5 "pas besoin de la fin"

10C2234

la bande c'est peut être mon imagination me souvient plus si j'avais ça sur le 24" on psychot dur avec ses imac 27 

sinon pas d'écran jaune j'ai testé avec l'image de l'ange et pas de bruit parasite non plus, le HDD je ne l'entend pas non plus.


----------



## bambougroove (31 Janvier 2010)

altec a dit:


> ... on psychot dur avec ses imac 27


Yesss !!!! 



altec a dit:


> ... le HDD je ne l'entend pas non plus.


Cool, en ce qui me concerne il est anormalement bruyant (Seagate 1 To) et c'est le principal motif pour l'échange de mon 2ème iMac 27"


----------



## altec (1 Février 2010)

bambougroove peux tu me dire la date de production de ma machine 

avec les info ci-dessous :

VM951K3V5 "pas besoin de la fin"

10C2234

merci


----------



## bambougroove (1 Février 2010)

altec a dit:


> bambougroove peux tu me dire la date de production de ma machine
> avec les info ci-dessous :
> VM951K3V5


La date de production est la semaine 51 (4ème et 5ème chiffre)

Ton numéro de série est différent de celui de la majorité des membres dont l'iMac a été assemblé en Chine (numéro de série commençant par W8).
D'après un membre, VM voudrait dire qu'il a été assemblé en République Tchèque, mais sans certitude.


----------



## vaiko666 (1 Février 2010)

Toujours en attente du remplacement de mon i7, flickering et légère jaunisse, et pour passer le temps  Un peu de lecture : http://www.macworld.com/article/146005/2010/01/imac_yellowing.html


----------



## altec (1 Février 2010)

Merci bambougroove


----------



## tituscole (2 Février 2010)

voici un post qui n'aura rien de très original, mais bon...>
imac 27' i5 commandé /fnac.com le 10/12/09, livré le 19/01/10 (ça fait long), 3 pbs : écran jaune en bas à droite, bruit anormal disque dur, clavier bancal (tient pas à plat sur une table). Retourné à la fnac le 26/01/10. aucune nouvelle depuis. pas super optimiste !


----------



## vaiko666 (2 Février 2010)

Salut, 

J'ai de la peine à me faire mon avis, c'est peut être flagrant mais bon... Bref, je vous soumets des photos de mon écran et merci de me dire si selon vous je suis concerné par la jaunisse...















PS, pour les photos, j'ai fait de mon mieux


----------



## bambougroove (2 Février 2010)

tituscole a dit:


> voici un post qui n'aura rien de très original, mais bon...>
> imac 27' i5 commandé /fnac.com le 10/12/09, livré le 19/01/10 (ça fait long), 3 pbs : écran jaune en bas à droite, bruit anormal disque dur, clavier bancal (tient pas à plat sur une table). Retourné à la fnac le 26/01/10. aucune nouvelle depuis. pas super optimiste !


Ceux qui ont effectué leur commande à la FNAC ont en effet beaucoup de problèmes de livraison et aucune nouvelle pour beaucoup, voir les news de MacGé à ce sujet.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h35 ----------




vaiko666 a dit:


> J'ai de la peine à me faire mon avis, c'est peut être flagrant mais bon... Bref, je vous soumets des photos de mon écran et merci de me dire si selon vous je suis concerné par la jaunisse...


Ce n'est pas précisé mais je suppose que tu as fait les photos avec la luminosité au maximum et à moitié.

Si tu poses la question ... c'est que tu ne la vois pas la jaunisse 
Sachant que les photos accentuent le problème, si jaunisse il y a elle est très légère.


----------



## vaiko666 (2 Février 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Ceux qui ont effectué leur commande à la FNAC ont en effet beaucoup de problèmes de livraison et aucune nouvelle pour beaucoup, voir les news de MacGé à ce sujet.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h35 ----------
> 
> ...



Hum... J'ai fait les photos avec luminosité maxi. J'ignorais qu'il fallait également le faire avec une 1/2 ? Je remarque un truc également si je baisse la luminosité ou que je mets l'écran en veille, j'ai un bruit !!!???!! Un ronronnement ou un ronflement ? Il dort ? Plus sérieusement, d'autres ont ça ou je confirme mon retour au SAV ???

Merci d'avance


----------



## bambougroove (2 Février 2010)

vaiko666 a dit:


> Hum... J'ai fait les photos avec luminosité maxi. J'ignorais qu'il fallait également le faire avec une 1/2 ?


Nous avions commencé à mettre des photos selon ces deux critères plus haut dans la discussion, d'où ma demande.
Pourquoi la différence entre les deux séries, si ce n'est pas une différence de luminosité ?



vaiko666 a dit:


> Je remarque un truc également si je baisse la luminosité ou que je mets l'écran en veille, j'ai un bruit !!!???!! Un ronronnement ou un ronflement ? Il dort ? Plus sérieusement, d'autres ont ça ou je confirme mon retour au SAV ???


Ce sujet est déjà évoqué sur le forum


----------



## pmeignie (3 Février 2010)

J'ai l'impression qu'on a jamais scruté l'écran de nos mac avec autant d'attention ...
Avez vous par curiosité fait les tests avec vos imac 24 ou 20 si vous en avez.Il y aurait peut etre des surprises ..
Je dois dire que sans test , ma dalle me parait parfaite , et que j'ai pas envie de faire le test ... ca va changer quoi  ?Je ne vois pas de jaune sur mes pages blanches , ou de noir "bilouteux"

Par contre j'ai lu assez régulièrement des commentaires genre : si j'avais pas fait le test , j'aurai rien vu .. ou ma femme voit rien ... ici qqun montre ses photos ou il voit rien mais demande qd même si qqun voit pas quelque chose .......

Il y a pas un peu de "chasse aux sorcières " la dedans?

Ceci dit , chacun voit midi .. ops sa dalle . a sa porte 

Phil


----------



## Xian (3 Février 2010)

pmeignie a dit:


> J'ai l'impression qu'on a jamais scruté l'écran de nos mac avec autant d'attention ...
> Avez vous par curiosité fait les tests avec vos imac 24 ou 20 si vous en avez.Il y aurait peut etre des surprises ..
> Je dois dire que sans test , ma dalle me parait parfaite , et que j'ai pas envie de faire le test ... ca va changer quoi  ?Je ne vois pas de jaune sur mes pages blanches , ou de noir "bilouteux"
> 
> ...


C'est moi qui ait dit que sans le test, je n'aurais rien vu, et que ma femme ne voit rien 

Mais maintenant que je le vois, j'attends : si Apple règle le problème, je ferai changer, réparer, upgrader, que sais-je, ma machine. Si on finit par dire que c'est la qualité standard de ce type d'écran, je m'en contenterai volontiers.

Je rappelle que je suis enchanté de cet ordi


----------



## sakosh (3 Février 2010)

Je suis étonné que personne ne parle du caractère aléatoire du jaunissement.
en ce qui me concerne le jaunissement est parfois quasi invisible (notamment à la réception de mon iMac), mais d'autres fois on ne voit que ça (et dans ces moments même ma femme le remarque).
A luminosité égale, et avec le même fond d'écran bien sûr.
Evidemment dans tous les cas le fameux test fait ressortir le défaut.


----------



## bambougroove (5 Février 2010)

Réception de mon 3ème iMac 27" i7 le 4 février et il s'agit d'une  fabrication semaine 05 (expédié le 1er février).

*Bilan négatif concernant la dalle*, toujours des problèmes même s'ils  sont légers de jaunisse, de fuites de luminosité et d'uniformité peu  satisfaisante :mouais:

Le principal motif de mes échanges précédents était le DD bruyant avec  des corruptions à répétition, sur celui-ci le DD est pour l'instant  moins bruyant (le glouglou/gargouillis est nettement moins présent et  plus discret, même sans la désactivation de Spotlight).

J'attends de l'avoir plus utilisé avant de prendre une décision 


PS : geste commercial d'Apple d'un montant de 100 euros (valable sur l'Apple Store hors logiciels et iPod et avec livraison gratuite, ou virement sur mon compte bancaire).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h43 ----------




sakosh a dit:


> Je suis étonné que personne ne parle du caractère aléatoire du jaunissement.
> en ce qui me concerne le jaunissement est parfois quasi invisible (notamment à la réception de mon iMac), mais d'autres fois on ne voit que ça (et dans ces moments même ma femme le remarque).
> A luminosité égale, et avec le même fond d'écran bien sûr.
> Evidemment dans tous les cas le fameux test fait ressortir le défaut.


Cela a déjà été évoqué dans le forum, je ne sais plus si c'était au démarrage qu'il était le plus jaune et moins par la suite ou l'inverse.


----------



## Pierre C. (5 Février 2010)

Tu comptes faire quoi?
De mon côté le magasin va surement me rembourser!!!
Honnêtement à part l'OS, il ne reste plus grand chose à la pomme... pfff...


----------



## I2M (5 Février 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Réception de mon 3ème iMac 27" i7 le 4 février et il s'agit d'une  fabrication semaine 05 (expédié le 1er février).
> 
> *Bilan négatif concernant la dalle*, toujours des problèmes même s'ils  sont légers de jaunisse, de fuites de luminosité et d'uniformité peu  satisfaisante :mouais:
> 
> .



Il semble qu'il n'y ait pas de bonnes dalles...


----------



## bambougroove (5 Février 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Tu comptes faire quoi?
> De mon côté le magasin va surement me rembourser!!!
> Honnêtement à part l'OS, il ne reste plus grand chose à la pomme... pfff...


Je n'ai pas encore décidé car c'est tout frais, je l'ai eu hier, mais je pense que je vais le garder si il reste silencieux.
Je surfe depuis 1h et pas de glouglou/gargouillis  contrairement aux deux autres :mouais:
C'était mon principal problème avec les corruptions du DD.

Pour ce qui concerne les problèmes de dalle (ou autre on ne sait pas encore), ils sont légers et visibles que si on effectue les tests dédiés, donc non gênants dans le cadre d'une utilisation basique.
Quand ils seront réglés, je l'enverrais en SAV dans le cadre de la garantie.

J'ai beaucoup parlé des problèmes, mais c'est aussi une très belle et bonne machine, très agréable à utiliser, mes yeux l'adore et moi aussi !! :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h22 ----------




I2M a dit:


> Il semble qu'il n'y ait pas de bonnes dalles...


C'est en effet troublant d'avoir 3 exemplaires défectueux, même légèrement, à la suite (semaine 50, 02 et 05).

De là à penser que tous les iMac sont défectueux, rien ne nous permet de l'affirmer


----------



## rolweb (6 Février 2010)

Salut , 

Apres avoir eu un Imac 27 pouces acheté sur le refurb : Ecran jaune retour à l'envoyeur 
Nouvelle commande reçue ce matin : Même problème 

Semaine de fabrication 51 

P.s : Imac 27 pouces core 2 duo 

Bonne soirée


----------



## gipa (6 Février 2010)

salut bambougroove,

Je ne comprends pas trop bien comment tu as pu avoir une fabrication semaine 5 !
tu nous dis : "
                     Envoyé par *bambougroove* 

 
 Réception de mon 3ème iMac 27" i7 le 4 février et il s'agit d'une  fabrication semaine 05 (expédié le 1er février)."

comment veux-tu que le mac expédié le 1er février soit chez toi justement le premier jour de la fabrication semaine 5?

Je te dis ça car je dois recevoir le mien le 9 et c'est une fabrication semaine 5...


----------



## bambougroove (6 Février 2010)

gipa a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas trop bien comment tu as pu avoir une fabrication semaine 5 !
> tu nous dis : "
> Envoyé par *bambougroove*
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,

Tu as mal lu mon message, pourtant repris en citation :
"Réception de mon 3ème iMac 27" i7 le 4 février" > date à laquelle je l'ai reçu
"expédié le 1er février" > date à laquelle il a été expédié de l'usine de Chine

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h11 ----------




rolweb a dit:


> Apres avoir eu un Imac 27 pouces acheté sur le refurb : Ecran jaune retour à l'envoyeur
> Nouvelle commande reçue ce matin : Même problème
> Semaine de fabrication 51
> P.s : Imac 27 pouces core 2 duo


Bonsoir,

*Il est peu prudent d'acheter actuellement un iMac dernière génération sur le refurb*, étant donné qu'il s'agit généralement de retours d'appareils défectueux dont tous les problèmes ne sont pas encore réglés par Apple : la jaunisse par exemple.

Si la jaunisse est légère, prend ton mal en patience et attend une solution par Apple dans le cadre de la garantie


----------



## gipa (6 Février 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Tu as mal lu mon message, pourtant repris en citation :
> "Réception de mon 3ème iMac 27" i7 le 4 février" > date à laquelle je l'ai reçu
> ...


----------



## bambougroove (6 Février 2010)

gipa a dit:


> ok mais si ton ordi part le 1er fevrier du l'usine (1er jour de la semaine 5 ) comment ton ordi peut etre de la semaine 5 ?
> c est quoi ton numero de serie?


Il y a 24 heures dans une journée, il a très bien pu être fabriqué le jour même de son expédition, soit le 1er février 

Mon numéro de série : W8005xxxx
> fabrication semaine 05 !!


----------



## gipa (6 Février 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Il y a 24 heures dans une journée, il a très bien pu être fabriqué le jour même de son expédition, soit le 1er février
> 
> Mon numéro de série : W8005xxxx
> > fabrication semaine 05 !!



Ah oui ça alors... rapides les chinois !! quand en plus on parle d'arrêt de chaîne...
Et celui de la semaine 5 a la jaunisse aussi? tu as un print pour voir?


----------



## bambougroove (6 Février 2010)

gipa a dit:


> Ah oui ça alors... rapides les chinois !! quand en plus on parle d'arrêt de chaîne...






gipa a dit:


> Et celui de la semaine 5 a la jaunisse aussi? tu as un print pour voir?


Il a également la jaunisse, mais très légère comme le 2ème, c'est-à-dire qu'elle est visible légèrement à l'aide des tests dédiés sur cette page : http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php

J'avais déjà posté des photos du 2ème, les photos ont tendance à accentuer le phénomène, et même à le faire apparaître là où on ne le voit pas à l'oeil nu.


----------



## gipa (7 Février 2010)

A la limite sans le test tu ne vois rien alors?


----------



## bambougroove (7 Février 2010)

gipa a dit:


> A la limite sans le test tu ne vois rien alors?


En effet, contrairement au 1er où c'était flagrant (par exemple sur le forum MacGé je voyais clairement le bas du forum plus jaune), pour les 2 derniers si je n'avais pas été au courant je ne me serais aperçu de rien sans les tests.

C'est pareil pour les légères fuites de luminosité et l'uniformité de la dalle, il faut vraiment faire les tests ou avoir une utilisation spécifique pour le voir.


----------



## Pierre C. (7 Février 2010)

On ne voit rien sans faire le test ???
Quand on fait de la bureautique uniquement!!!

Pour peux qu'on utilise n'importe quel logiciel d'image, on ne vois que ca (vu que sur fond gris)... et je ne parle même pas dans lightroom... où là ca se voit encore plus que dans le fameux test!!! De plus, je pense qu'Adobe va tout doucement imposer ses palettes dans une seul et unique fenêtre comme sur photoshop où l'option est déjà présente ou simplement comme sur pc!

Bref si par cette écran jaune on est limité (pour ne pas que ca se voit) à ne faire que du traitement de texte et surfer sur le net !!! Plus ou moins 2000 ca fait cher payé pour une boite en allu vu que l'intérieur!!! 

Moi je suis DÉGOUTÉE !!! Je n'avais jamais vu une M*RD* si bien EMBALLÉE

Accepter ca et se dire qu'on s'en accommode... Jamais de la vie!!!
On ne sait même pas dans quel état sera la dalle dans un an...

AH OUI MAIS QUE JE SUIS BETE!!! 
CA DOIT FAIRE PARTIE DU MARKETING D'APPLE POUR VENDRE ET IMPOSER SON APPLECARE!!!


----------



## gipa (7 Février 2010)

il n'a pas l'air évident du tout ce test !
il n'y a pas un moyen plus simple pour voir voir si l'écran est jaune?


----------



## Pierre C. (7 Février 2010)

Si tu ne le vois pas avec le test c'est qu'il est OK...
Même si j'ai pas mal de doute... surtout que pour moi la jaunisse c'est aggravé avec le temps!!!


----------



## gipa (7 Février 2010)

On est d'accord que si je ne vois pas de jaune au test c'est que c'est bon. 
Et bien je vous dirais. 
Pour le test c'est simple à réaliser?


----------



## Pierre C. (7 Février 2010)

Oui tu n'as rien à faire... tu cliques et une page en full screen s'ouvre avec différents fonds de couleurs pour que tu puisses voir si tu as oui ou non une teinte jaune...

Tu pourrais faire pareil en mettant un fond d'écran blanc, ce n'est pas un test logiciel, aucune crainte à avoir 

http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php


----------



## gipa (7 Février 2010)

Bien merci dès que je le touche, je vous fais part de mon expérience.


----------



## bambougroove (7 Février 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> On ne voit rien sans faire le test ???
> Quand on fait de la bureautique uniquement!!!


Mauvais exemple la bureautique, comme le net d'ailleurs, car si la jaunisse était prononcée ça se verrait tout de suite dans Word ou sur une page web à fond blanc ... ce qui est très fréquent !!



Pierre C. a dit:


> Accepter ca et se dire qu'on s'en accommode... Jamais de la vie!!!
> On ne sait même pas dans quel état sera la dalle dans un an...


Je n'ai pas dit que j'acceptais ces défauts, je m'en accommode pour l'instant car ils sont très légers et ne me gênent pas dans mon utilisation.

En revanche, dès que ces problèmes seront réglés par Apple je ferais jouer la garantie de base afin de changer la dalle ou tout autre élément en cause.


----------



## Pierre C. (7 Février 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Mauvais exemple la bureautique, comme le net d'ailleurs, car si la jaunisse était prononcée ça se verrait tout de suite dans Word ou sur une page web à fond blanc ... ce qui est très fréquent !!


 
Oui tout à fait d'accord mais si c'est pour surfer ou de la bureautique on s'en moque ou on s'en accomode 



bambougroove a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit que j'acceptais ces défauts, je m'en accommode pour l'instant car ils sont très légers et ne me gênent pas dans mon utilisation.
> 
> En revanche, dès que ces problèmes seront réglés par Apple je ferais jouer la garantie de base afin de changer la dalle ou tout autre élément en cause.


 
Je sais tout à fait que celà te dérange autant que moi...
Mais imagine qu'Apple décide que ce défaut sois quelques chose de tolérable et que tu doives t'en contenter !!!


----------



## bambougroove (7 Février 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Mais imagine qu'Apple décide que ce défaut sois quelques chose de tolérable et que tu doives t'en contenter !!!


Je n'ose l'imaginer 

Si c'était le cas, j'y ajouterais les problèmes de fuites de luminosité et de non uniformité de la dalle (tâches diverses, qui sont plus ou moins importantes selon les cas et qui apparaissent à plus ou moins long terme).

Tu as raison de douter, et de mon côté je ne suis pas sûre de garder ce 3ème iMac.
Je me laisse encore un temps de réflexion, je ne l'ai que depuis 3 jours.


----------



## jbgarbay (8 Février 2010)

Seulement pour préciser, que l'on prenne ou pas l'applecare, le matériel est garantie. Et un cycle 90j/1an est largement suffisant pour se rendre compte si son écran est jaune ou pas ! Le mien l'est legerement en bas a droite et (vu avec mon revendeur) il vaut mieux attendre qu'apple ai définitivement réglé le problème avant de l'envoyer au SAV. Vu que c'est un défaut matériel, il sera couvert 1an.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Je n'ose l'imaginer
> 
> Si c'était le cas, j'y ajouterais les problèmes de fuites de luminosité et de non uniformité de la dalle (tâches diverses, qui sont plus ou moins importantes selon les cas et qui apparaissent à plus ou moins long terme).
> 
> ...



Moi j'ai de la chance, enfin façon de parler ! J'ai une magnifique poussière de la taille de plus d'un pixel entier, qui en rajoute à la qualité de mon écran. Autant dire que j'évite à tout prix les écrans unis !



jbgarbay a dit:


> Seulement pour préciser, que l'on prenne ou pas l'applecare, le matériel est garantie. Et un cycle 90j/1an est largement suffisant pour se rendre compte si son écran est jaune ou pas ! Le mien l'est legerement en bas a droite et (vu avec mon revendeur) il vaut mieux attendre qu'apple ai définitivement réglé le problème avant de l'envoyer au SAV. Vu que c'est un défaut matériel, il sera couvert 1an.



Exactement pareil (problème / décision)


----------



## gipa (9 Février 2010)

Voilà ..
il est là et bien là ! 
il est beau ! 
il est impressionnant ! 
j'ai fait le test ... je ne vois rien ! les 2 bandes grises sont quasiment identiques.
suis content.. 
A+


----------



## mashgau (9 Février 2010)

Je voulais donner une note d'espoir. j'ai reçu le mien hier (je regarderais ce soir si j'y pense de quelle semaine il est), et je n'ai rien constaté en usage normal. Seul le test avec les bandes grises fait apparaitre une très très très très légère teinte jaunatre sur le bas.

J'essaierais de refaire le test avec mon écran 24" dès que j'aurais récupérer le cable qui va bien pour faire du bi-écran, et je posterai qq photos.

En tout cas, que ça soit sur le net, en retouche photo, sur une page blanche, on ne voit rien (à première vue en tout cas, et j'avais mes lunettes !!)


----------



## Xian (10 Février 2010)

C'est rassurant de lire que certaines dalles sont parfaites ou presque. Merci de venir le dire.


----------



## gipa (10 Février 2010)

De plus j'ai essayé d'appliquer le patch mais mon ordi refuse de l'installer;il me dit que je n'en ai pas besoin...
En fait je voulais l'installer au cas ou...


----------



## roadkiller (10 Février 2010)

je viens de recevoir le mien ce midi et de le tester, résultat des comptes : très légère jaunisse sur le milieu bas et des fuites de luminosité très légère sur une toute petite zone dans les coin supérieur droit et inférieur gauche.

Le problème n'est visible que sur un fond tout blanc sur l'intégralité de l'écran et à luminosité à fond les ballons donc ça ne me dérange pas. 

Mon iMac 27" est un modèle core i5 de "base" et produit semaine 05.



Par contre, petite déception : le verre protégeant la dalle a un coup du côté intérieur et sur le bas de la taille d'une pointe de tournevis plat... Je vais donc demander à faire changer la vitre...

Mais en conclusion : super satisfait, belle machine plutôt performante et très agréable à l'utilisation. (en même temps c'est sur que de passer d'un PC core 2 duo avec un écran 19" à un iMac 27 core I5 ça impressionne ^^)


----------



## bambougroove (10 Février 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Mais en conclusion : super satisfait, belle machine plutôt performante et très agréable à l'utilisation. (en même temps c'est sur que de passer d'un PC core 2 duo avec un écran 19" à un iMac 27 core I5 ça impressionne ^^)


Oui c'est une belle machine et très agréable à utiliser, MAIS avec beaucoup trop de problèmes à l'heure actuelle.
*
Bilan 3ème iMac 27" i7 (semaine 05) reçu depuis 5 jours :*_

*- Dalle :* légères jaunisse et fuites de luminosité, uniformité peu satisfaisante
*- Vitre :* tâches sous la vitre qui vont bientôt arriver si c'est la même chose que pour les 2 premiers après 8 jours d'utilisation (d'après un témoignage récent sur le forum, celles-ci ne partent pas complètement même avec un nettoyage complet de la vitre)
*- DD :* moins bruyant que les 2 premiers mais toujours un problème de corruptions (pensez à vérifier régulièrement le DD à l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque) 
*- SuperDrive :* raye les CD/DVD_

C'est beaucoup trop de problèmes et je ne sais pas si les problèmes de dalle et de vitre vont s'amplifier ou non au fil du temps, je jette l'éponge et vais demander un remboursement d'ici quelques jours 

Je vais utiliser mon MBP 17" (early 2008), qui lui n'a pas ces problèmes mais dont l'écran (mat) est un peu trop petit pour mes yeux qui fatiguent, en attendant des jours meilleurs pour le dernier iMac !!


----------



## gipa (10 Février 2010)

J'ai observé au déballage que le polystyrène était enfoncé au niveau des bords de l'iMac.
Heureusement rien n'est cassé, mais l'emballage reste quand même très léger à mon goût.


----------



## sakosh (10 Février 2010)

Je dois recevoir mon 3ème iMac 27" aujourd'hui, et bien en lisant vos commentaires, je ne suis pas du tout optimiste 
r


----------



## gipa (10 Février 2010)

sakosh a dit:


> Je dois recevoir mon 3ème iMac 27" aujourd'hui, et bien en lisant vos commentaires, je ne suis pas du tout optimiste
> r



Je ne voudrais pas te faire peur mais c'est la première fois que je vois un emballage comme celui ci .


----------



## asjacks (10 Février 2010)

perso mon envi de m'acheter un 27 i7 est passer quand je vois tous les problemes d'ecrans et le prix que l'on met dans un tel produit... La pomme c'est nous j'ai l'impresion. Apple en baisse !


----------



## gipa (10 Février 2010)

Toujours pas de correctif en vue?


----------



## gipa (11 Février 2010)

Bon j'ai fait le test pour la jaunisse.
En effet sur le centre de l'écran, en y faisant attention, je peux voir un léger voile jaunâtre.

Ça ne me dérange pas plus que ça. 
Mais est-ce-que ça va s'aggraver par la suite ?


----------



## Pierre C. (11 Février 2010)

gipa a dit:


> Bon j'ai fait le test pour la jaunisse.
> En effet sur le centre de l'écran, en y faisant attention, je peux voir un léger voile jaunâtre.
> 
> Ça ne me dérange pas plus que ça.
> Mais est-ce-que ça va s'aggraver par la suite ?



Sans vouloir te faire peur, le mien a empiré de jour en jour...
Après 7 jours d'utilisation, dès que j'ouvrais une page sur le net ou un logiciel, je ne voyais plus que ca!!!

Si je peux te donner un conseil, soit tu t'en accommodes et tu verras ce qui arrivera avec le temps...
Soit tu demande l'échange tant que tu es dans les jours qui te le permette parce qu'apparemment Apple va cesser d'échanger pour juste envoyer en réparation!
Et quand on sait qu'au SAV, lis n'ont pas les pièces pour réparer... lOol


----------



## gipa (11 Février 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Sans vouloir te faire peur, le mien a empiré de jour en jour...
> Après 7 jours d'utilisation, dès que j'ouvrais une page sur le net ou un logiciel, je ne voyais plus que ca!!!
> 
> Si je peux te donner un conseil, soit tu t'en accommodes et tu verras ce qui arrivera avec le temps...
> ...



De combien de jours dispose-t-on pour l'échange ? j'ai l' Applecare aussi ...


----------



## Xian (11 Février 2010)

Tu as 14 jours.

Le mien, je le garde. Il n'y a qu'avec le test que je vois qqch. Si je le change, j'ai peur d'en avoir un avec d'autres problèmes.


----------



## Pierre C. (11 Février 2010)

Xian a dit:


> Tu as 14 jours.
> 
> Le mien, je le garde. Il n'y a qu'avec le test que je vois qqch. Si je le change, j'ai peur d'en avoir un avec d'autres problèmes.



Bah... c'est un choix! Mais même à l'applecare il te conseil de demander l'échange ou le remboursement car du jour au lendemain Apple peut décidé que cette jaunisse est tolérable et tu l'auras dans le baba!!! 

Cela dit, si elle ne te dérange pas dans ton utilisation...


----------



## gipa (11 Février 2010)

Attendons de voir si Apple sorte un nouveau patch... 
Il doit sortir bientôt non ?


----------



## Pierre C. (11 Février 2010)

Je pense que la jaunisse est physique et pas hardware


----------



## fouyas (11 Février 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Je pense que la jaunisse est physique et pas hardware


Tout à fait... malheureusement jaunisse et mauvaise uniformité lumineuse sont des problèmes purement hardware, inutile d'en espérer la résolution avec un quelconque patch. 

Merci Apple, jours après jours un peu plus d'Acer en toi ...


----------



## gipa (11 Février 2010)

Heu , vous ne dites pas la même chose...


----------



## fouyas (11 Février 2010)

gipa a dit:


> Heu , vous ne dites pas la même chose...


  vi j'ai vu mais physique et hardware c'est kif kif ... enfin à mon sens


----------



## Pierre C. (11 Février 2010)

oui petite confusion de ma part ^^ 
mais on sait compris... une mise à jour n'y fera rien


----------



## tedy57 (12 Février 2010)

sans vouloir faire mon boulet, quel est l'intérêt de se plaindre de jaunisse que si elle est aperçue lors d'un test et pas lors de l'utilisation courante ?!

Le mien l'a peut être , quand je fais le test en fonction de l'angle de vue et de la distance il peut éventuellement y avoir une légère jaunisse (et encore c'est très subjectif), et alors ? faut il demander un échange alors que je n'ais pas de problème quand j'utilise mon imac ?

Je suis ok avec vous pour le fait qu'apple devrait nous fournir du matériel sans faille (mais est que ça existe ?), mais pour un usage non professionnel ça me va bien.

Je suis par ailleurs très satisfait du matériel qui est vraiment très performant.


----------



## Pierre C. (12 Février 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> sans vouloir faire mon boulet, quel est l'intérêt de se plaindre de jaunisse que si elle est aperçue lors d'un test et pas lors de l'utilisation courante ?!



Bien sur Tedy si ca ne te dérange pas dans ton utilisation courante et si c'est du surf et de la bureautique... Ok!

Mais si tu travailles sur des logiciels d'images sache que la majorité sont sur fond gris comme dans le test. De plus comment veux-tu travailler quand une couleur ne correspond pas à la vrai couleur.
Exemple: un portrait qui sur l'imac apparaitra avec une vraie teinte chaire sera en réalité bleu!!! Alors à moins d'aimer les Schtroumph 

Et puis comme je l'ai déjà dit 2000 dans une machine c'est pas pour se toucher...


----------



## tedy57 (12 Février 2010)

ok, je ne remets pas en cause ton avis, effectivement à ton niveau c'est inadmissible.

Mais à mon niveau, sachant que je fais un peu de montage video et de retouche photo avec lightroom et aperture (en amateur), la qualité de la dalle ne m'a pas semblé limitante, venant de windows avec un ecran hp de moyenne game, la différence a été pour moi dans le bon sens.

Je reste tout de même septique sur le test car comme je l'ais dit précedement en fonction de la luminosité, de l'orientation et de la distance, le rendu est différent (IPS ???)

Pour revenir sur le sujet, imac 27 i5 de sem 52, pas de jaunisse (ou très faible) et pas de degradation observées depuis que je l'ais reçu.


----------



## Pierre C. (12 Février 2010)

Cool que ton écran ne soit pas trop mauvais!
Moi dans lightroom, avec le fond gris ca ce voyait fortement !!!

De toute façon l'important est que tu en sois content


----------



## sakosh (12 Février 2010)

J'ai reçu mon 3ème iMac 27", semaine 04.
Bonne nouvelle, il ne souffre pas de jaunisse (pour l'instant en tout cas), par contre il y a un pb flagrant de rétroéclairage dans le coin inférieur droit de l'écran. Même en mettant la luminosité au minimum, on voit un halo de lumière. Impossible d'afficher un fond noir de manière homogène. J'ai déjà vu ce genre de défaut (effet Mura) sur de nombreux LCD (y compris mes iMac précédents), mais jamais à ce point!
Quel dommage, tout le reste est nickel: pas de scintillement, pas de bruit HDD, pas de grésillement... l'iMac est véloce et les couleurs de l'écran sont sublimes!
Je ne sais plus quoi faire....

edit: je posterai des photos ce week end


----------



## bambougroove (12 Février 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> sans vouloir faire mon boulet, quel est l'intérêt de se plaindre de jaunisse que si elle est aperçue lors d'un test et pas lors de l'utilisation courante ?!


D'après les témoignages, la jaunisse constatée est légère sur la plupart des modèles produits depuis début 2010, ce n'était pas le cas avant (le défaut était souvent gênant) d'où ce post 

Si pour une utilisation courante ce n'est pas gênant, ça l'est pour une utilisation orientée photo.

Enfin, nous nous inquiétons sur le fait qu'il s'aggrave avec le temps ou pas, et si c'est le cas cela sera-t-il pris en charge par Apple au titre de la garantie ?


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Février 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> sans vouloir faire mon boulet, quel est l'intérêt de se plaindre de jaunisse que si elle est aperçue lors d'un test et pas lors de l'utilisation courante ?!






Je savais pas qu'un écran se devait d'être jaune !? :love:


C'est comme une voiture qui monte a 300 km/H en théorie alors qu'elle ne monte qu'a 200 réellement, c'est pas grave tu t'en sert pas souvent, mais t'as pensé à demander une remise pour spécificité non conforme à la fiche technique ?

Moi j'appelle pas ça "normal"...


----------



## tedy57 (12 Février 2010)

je en remet pas en cause le fait qu'il y ait des problèmes soit normal et je vous rejoint complètement sur le fait qu'apple abuse sur la qualité quand on dépense env 2000 !

Par contre là ou je trouves qu'il y a de l'abus c'est les personnes qui font du surf et bureautique qui n'ont jamais vu la jaunisse et qui commencent à gueuler parce qu'en ayant fait le test ils découvrent un peu de jaune qu'ils n'auraient jamais vu avant.

Comme je le disais à Pierre, pour un pro c'est inacceptable, de mon coté pour faire de la retouche photo amateur je ne le vois pas (si la jaunisse existe sur mon mac).

Il semble qu'aucun imac 27 soit parfait, mais existe t il aujourd'hui un produit parfait ? tout le monde tire sur les couts et la qualité et apple ne fait que suivre le mouvement, c'est regrettable.


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Février 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> je en remet pas en cause le fait qu'il y ait des problèmes soit normal et je vous rejoint complètement sur le fait qu'apple abuse sur la qualité quand on dépense env 2000 !
> 
> Par contre là ou je trouves qu'il y a de l'abus c'est les personnes qui font du surf et bureautique qui n'ont jamais vu la jaunisse et qui commencent à gueuler parce qu'en ayant fait le test ils découvrent un peu de jaune qu'ils n'auraient jamais vu avant.
> 
> ...






Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec toi...

Parce qu'un client n'est pas un pro et qu'il fait que du net, il ne doit pas se plaindre ,alors qu'il a payé le prix fort comme tout le monde !?

Surement pas !

Meme si il ne l'aurait pas vu des le départ cela n'est pas une raison de s'en contenter, moi j'appelle ça de l'esbroufe !

Je ne dis pas que Apple le fait exprès, mais il est clair que Apple ne communique en rien pour séduire les nouveaux venus, il est la le blem...
Ils essaient de passer en douce...ce n'est pas normal !

Si encore Apple faisait un geste commercial ou une compensation, pour notre patience oki mais ce n'est meme pas le cas (pour moi j'attends toujours un geste commercial pour le dédommagement de 3 mois de galère)

Désolé débutant ou pas ,c'est comme un resto, sous pretexte que des étudiants viennent le midi, on doit leur servir des boites conserves en douce car il ne connaissent rien en bouffe, alors qu'on leur fait payer le prix d'un menu gourmet !?

Clairement non !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h33 ----------




tedy57 a dit:


> Il semble qu'aucun imac 27 soit parfait, mais existe t il aujourd'hui un produit parfait ? tout le monde tire sur les couts et la qualité et apple ne fait que suivre le mouvement, c'est regrettable.




je t'arretes tout de suite des écran a 300  sont bien mieux que l'iMAc, idem mon portable toshiba 17 " 1er prix fait bien mieux au niveau de l'uniformité, pourtant c'est une technologie plus ancienne et moins bonne que le soit disant écran de l'iMac...

Le produit parfait n'existe pas mais alors pourquoi dire le contraire et le faire payer en conséquence ?


----------



## tedy57 (12 Février 2010)

bon bin chacun son point de vue c'est tout, un forum sans divergeances serait bien triste !


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Février 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> bon bin chacun son point de vue c'est tout, un forum sans divergeances serait bien triste !





Tout à fait , mais je trouve dommage d'avoir encore ton point de vue ...

Quand on paye un produit promis, on se doit de l'avoir point !

Amateur comme pro tout le monde paye la meme chose et tout le monde doit avoir la marchandise promis...

C'est plus qu'un point de vue pour moi, c'est un respect !


----------



## bambougroove (12 Février 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> Par contre là ou je trouves qu'il y a de l'abus c'est les personnes qui font du surf et bureautique qui n'ont jamais vu la jaunisse et qui commencent à gueuler parce qu'en ayant fait le test ils découvrent un peu de jaune qu'ils n'auraient jamais vu avant.


Tu es content avec ton ordi ? Tant mieux pour toi 

Souvent la jaunisse n'est pas le seul problème rencontré et certains membres ou non du forum ne savent même pas qu'ils en ont d'autres (du moins pour le moment car certains s'aggravent avec le temps) : non uniformité et tâches sur la dalle, tâches derrière la vitre après 8 jours d'utilisation, fuites de luminosité, sursaut d'écran (en cours de règlement par Apple mais à confirmer dans le temps), grésillement lors du réglage de la luminosité, DD bruyant qui gargouille comme un estomac toute la journée et qui en plus a des erreurs de corruption à répétition après 2 jours d'utilisation, ventilateurs qui s'affolent, SuperDrive qui raye les CD/DVD ...

Quand tu cumules plusieurs ou tous ces problèmes, tu as de quoi être très mécontent 

Alors, ne juge pas sans avoir pris la peine de lire les autres commentaires dans ce post ou les autres posts :mouais:


----------



## tedy57 (12 Février 2010)

ouais ouais sympa le forum, en gros soit je suis un fanboy egoïste, soit je dois me ranger à vos cotés et me museler.  c'est beau la liberté d'expression !

C'est pas mon trip

Excusez moi d'être satisfait de mon ordi

Bye


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Février 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> ouais ouais sympa le forum, en gros soit je suis un fanboy egoïste, soit je dois me ranger à vos cotés et me museler.  c'est beau la liberté d'expression !
> 
> C'est pas mon trip
> 
> ...





on te reproche pas d'être satisfait de ton ordi, on te reproche de dénigrer ceux qui ne le sont pas, sous pretexte qu'il ne font que du net et qu'ils peuvent s'en contenter malgres le probleme réel de la machine...


----------



## pmeignie (13 Février 2010)

Je poste pas  très souvent en ce moment , mais la je le fait pour m'associer pleinement à Teddy.

J'écris aussi de mon 27' i5 dont je suis parfaitement satisfait .C'est une semaine 50 pourtant ,  et a lire les fofos  il devrait scintiller , jaunir , rayer , chauffer  , gargouiller , gresiller .....j'en passe et des meilleures .

pas de bol : il fait rien de tout ça te il me faittrès très  plaisir à chaque fois que je l'allume.

J'ai un peu l'impression que ça tourne en round depuis qques semaines  , ces plaintes  , sans jamais amener rien de nouveau.
Ok ,  sylvanhus et bambougrove trouvent ce imac merdique .. il suffit de le rendre et voila , on parle d'autre chose  , mais c'est pas obligé d'essayer de convaincre tout le monde qu'il est mauvais .

Je ne suis pas  doux rêveur , ni un ayatollah , juste un utilisateur lamba  très content .....qui se souvient qu'il y a 5 ans , il achetait un imac G5 1,8 Ghz pour quasi 3000 euros .. alors pour moi mon 27 est une super affaire  .
Cordialement
Phil


----------



## sylvanhus (13 Février 2010)

pmeignie a dit:


> Je poste pas  très souvent en ce moment , mais la je le fait pour m'associer pleinement à Teddy.
> 
> J'écris aussi de mon 27' i5 dont je suis parfaitement satisfait .C'est une semaine 50 pourtant ,  et a lire les fofos  il devrait scintiller , jaunir , rayer , chauffer  , gargouiller , gresiller .....j'en passe et des meilleures .
> 
> ...






Ne confonds pas tout! ne confonds pas une question de gout avec un probleme de fabrication, c'est 2 choses différentes !

Que je ne trouve pas tel ou tel écran adapté pour une certaine utilisation ok, ou que l'on ne trouve pas le look d'une machine à ses gouts, c'est une chose, mais que l'on déclare qu'il faut se contenter de ce que l'on nous VENDS (il est pas gratuit l'iMac) alors qu'il ne remplis pas le cahier des charges, désolé mais non ! tu ne peux pas le reprocher aux autres de montrer un réel probleme !

Désolé aussi de réagir sur la pub que fait Apple sur son iMac "le tout en un ultime, avec un écran sublime" ,désolé encore une fois mais la l'écran est loin de la fiche technique annoncée ! ce n'est pas normal de s'en contenter au prix fort !

l'écran n'est pas sublime a cause de ses problemes d'uniformité (qui fausse les couleurs) et de fuites de luminosité...

Reprends la fiche technique, l'écran de l'iMac est une dalle IPS rétroéclairé à LED, va voir en magasin la sous marque qui fait le meme chose, tu vas y voir une meilleure qualité que l'écran de l'iMac...et on doit trouver cela normal !?

Clairement non ! que l'écran ne soit pas extraordinaire au niveau de ses contrastes et couleurs, pas de problemes , mais qui respecte au moins le minimum syndical que l'on trouve sur des écran de portables bas de gamme, à savoir une uniformité d'une dalle IPS à LED ni plus ni moins...

E ce qui est d'autant plus inadmissible c'est que Apple insiste à refourger ces bécanes alors qu'il sait tres bien le soucis qu'elles ont...et le pire ne dédommage pas les clients qui ont patienté apres plusieurs échanges...

Si toi tu es heureux de ta machine, je suis le 1er a être content pour toi ,sincerement, mais ceux qui ne le sont pas , il faut les respecter aussi, car leur plainte est fondée et justifiée...car ils veulent ce qu'ils ont payé , en tous cas ce que Apple leur à promis...et qu'ils n'ont pas...


----------



## Pierre C. (13 Février 2010)

pmeignie a dit:


> Je poste pas  très souvent en ce moment , mais la je le fait pour m'associer pleinement à Teddy.
> 
> J'écris aussi de mon 27' i5 dont je suis parfaitement satisfait .C'est une semaine 50 pourtant ,  et a lire les fofos  il devrait scintiller , jaunir , rayer , chauffer  , gargouiller , gresiller .....j'en passe et des meilleures .
> 
> ...



Content que tu sois content...
Après je pense que tu as raison de dire que tout vas bien sur ta machine, il y a même des discussion créé pour le dire!!! Ca peut même redonner un peu d'espoir!

Mais le minimum tout de même, c'est d'avoir un peu d'empathie pour ceux qui ont payé une machine et qui n'ont pas le plaisir d'en jouir comme toi...

C'est pas un round ou quoi que se soit! Apple fait de plus en plus de décu avec leur politique actuelle... et pas que pour cet iMac!


----------



## bambougroove (13 Février 2010)

pmeignie a dit:


> Ok ,  sylvanhus et bambougrove trouvent ce imac merdique .. il suffit de le rendre et voila , on parle d'autre chose  , mais c'est pas obligé d'essayer de convaincre tout le monde qu'il est mauvais .


Ce terme de "merdique" n'engage que toi, et montre bien que tu as été absent du forum ces derniers temps 

Si TOUS les iMac avaient TOUT ces problèmes ... ce serait un autre problème !!

Profite bien du tien, poste sur les discussions dédiées à ceux qui n'ont pas de problème et respecte ceux qui en sont à leur 3ème iMac défectueux voire plus, dans mon cas semaine 50, 02 et 05


----------



## pmeignie (13 Février 2010)

Je ne poste pas mais je lis attentivement tous les commentaires ... et j'admire la constance avec laquelle vous postez depuis le début  , en répétant les mêmes choses.
Ok , vous trouvez que apple ne respecte pas son descriptif de la dalle du  27' .. et bien moi qd je suis pas content d'un produit , je m'en débarrasse.

Encore une fois , je suis de tout coeur avec ceux dont les imacs ont des problèmes techniques  et je leur souhaite d'avoir enfin une machine digne de leur attente ... mais je vois pas l'intérêt d'essayer de convaincre ceux qui sont contents qu'ils  ont tort de l'être. Et c'est un peu  ce que vous faites ...

Ce que je veux dire , c'est que pour apple comme pour une autre marque d'un autre produit , quand je trouverai qu'il ne répond plus a mes attentes , je tirerai un trait et je passerai a autre chose , sans épiloguer .
 Et si une dalle IPS est meilleure , et bien prenez la .... et vous serez satisfaits , j'espère .

je vous souhaite de trouvez votre bonheur ...
phil


----------



## Pierre C. (13 Février 2010)

pmeignie a dit:


> Je ne poste pas mais je lis attentivement tous les commentaires ... et j'admire la constance avec laquelle vous postez depuis le début  , en répétant les mêmes choses.
> Ok , vous trouvez que apple ne respecte pas son descriptif de la dalle du  27' .. et bien moi qd je suis pas content d'un produit , je m'en débarrasse.
> 
> Encore une fois , je suis de tout coeur avec ceux dont les imacs ont des problèmes techniques  et je leur souhaite d'avoir enfin une machine digne de leur attente ... mais je vois pas l'intérêt d'essayer de convaincre ceux qui sont contents qu'ils  ont tort de l'être. Et c'est un peu  ce que vous faites ...
> ...



Apple joue la carte de la dépendance sur tout ses produits, le plus belles exemple est la manière dont ils imposent iTunes... 
Outre cela, tu pense que quelqu'un qui investit dans des logiciels pour mac peut du jour au lendemain décider de passer sous windows juste parce qu' Apple ne le satisfait plus???
Ou alors avoir les moyen de passer au Mac Pro!!!
Allai arrête un peu!!! Et pense à ceux qui investisse 5 mois de salaires dans une machine et ses logiciels en espérant pouvoir nourrir leur famille!!! Sache que trois mois quand tu n'a pas d'outils pour travailler ben c'est limite la clé sous le paillasson dans la vrai vie!!!
Ce n'est pas mon cas mais je connais pas mal de jeune qui se lance dans mon métier qui t'en parlerait avec les larmes aux yeux!!!

Ici on ne veut convaincre personne les gens qui s'arrête sur ce post c'est parce qu'ils ont des problèmes... 
Et oui, il y a des gens ici qui ont des doutes et disent qu'ils ont une légère jaunisse et demandent conseil... Moi je leur dis de tenter l'échange tant qu'il le peuvent mais sonne à l'AppleCare et ils te diront pareil !!!!!!!!! Alors même si eux le disent ^

pour le reste si ton écran pisseux tu l'aime, ben tant mieux!!! ...


----------



## Xian (13 Février 2010)

Pour un peu moins que le prix de l'iMac 27, on trouve un écran Dell avec la même dalle, mais sans le rétroéclairage LED. Finalement, l'iMac 27 est vachement bon marché. Je peux comprendre qu'un professionnel ait besoin de mieux que ça, mais pour un utilisateur lambda comme moi, il n'y a qu'avec l'écran de test que je vois quelque chose. Une tour basique et l'écran Dell m'auraient coûté plus cher pour la même qualité.

Il ne faut donc pas dramatiser.  Si la jaunisse est trop forte, demander un remplacement est une solution.

Il faudrait juste voir si d'ici à quelques mois, la qualité s'améliore, auquel cas, je n'hésiterai pas à demander un remplacement de la dalle.


----------



## Pierre C. (13 Février 2010)

Xian si Apple ne ventait pas son écran comme il le fond on n'en serait pas là!!!
Qui est fautif??? le consommateur ou Apple???

De plus un 24" de *très* bonne qualité se trouve à partir de 600&#8364;

Le format 27" n'est pas encore très répandu mais encore une fois si nous avions eu le choix entre un imac 24" à l'écran exceptionnel ou un 27" à l'écran pisseux... qu'aurais-tu choisi?

Pourquoi vendre une technologie qu'il ne maitrise pas et d'en venter les mérites???


----------



## sylvanhus (13 Février 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Xian si Apple ne ventait pas son écran comme il le fond on n'en serait pas là!!!
> Qui est fautif??? le consommateur ou Apple???
> 
> De plus un 24" de *très* bonne qualité se trouve à partir de 600
> ...







Tout à fait d'accord avec Pierre !

Je pense qu'il est important aussi de signaler une "arnaque" non !?

Désolé mais je n'attaque pas les autres produits Apple, et comme le disait bien Pierre sur les 3 mois de boulot perdu (oui j'en chie bien niveau finance apres cette mésaventure) Apple ne m'a rien donner comme dédommagement alors que c'est lui qui m'a imposé des échanges !!!

Il est la le blem , c'est bien de demander un échange ,car une fois le délais de retractation légale, Apple ne fait que des échanges! et on est obligé de subir cette mauvaise qualité de la machine, alors que c'est quand meme pas notre faute !!!

Maintenant j'ai bataillé un peu plus de 3 mois et je n'ai aujourd'hui ni ordinateur ni argent, je suis toujours dans l'attente d'un remboursement et Apple a de plus, décidé de ne plus me donner les 15% promis en supplément pour le dédommagement !!!

Bilan 3 mois d'attente pour une machine sous Apple Care et seul un remboursement initial sera fait...résultat j'avais investi dans un DD externe pour Time machine et comme tu dis je prends mon argent et je m'en vais si je suis pas content, ben j'ai plus le choix, j'ai perdu 3 mois de boulot, perdu mes sauvegardes et en plus je repart à zéro sans aucun geste commercial !?

Ben oui voila la magie de Apple , la "think different" attitude...

Et apres il faut laisser les nouveaux risquer de rencontrer la meme galere !?

Ben non désolé , moi l'arnaque ça me plait pas et le "rien à foutre du petit consommateur" et je le condamne !


----------



## Xian (13 Février 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Xian si Apple ne ventait pas son écran comme il le fond on n'en serait pas là!!!
> Qui est fautif??? le consommateur ou Apple???
> 
> De plus un 24" de *très* bonne qualité se trouve à partir de 600
> ...


C'est vrai qu'il est moins parfait que ce qu'ils disent. Mais je répète : sans le test, je n'aurais rien vu. je ne suis pas certain que d'autre écran n'ont pas le même genre de problème, et qu'on ne le voit pas.

Et comme je le disais : si je suis sur d'avoir un écran parfait, je renvoie celui-ci au SAV


----------



## bambougroove (14 Février 2010)

pmeignie a dit:


> Je ne poste pas mais je lis attentivement tous les commentaires ... et j'admire la constance avec laquelle vous postez depuis le début  , en répétant les mêmes choses.
> Ok , vous trouvez que apple ne respecte pas son descriptif de la dalle du  27' .. et bien moi qd je suis pas content d'un produit , je m'en débarrasse.


C'est en effet le problème/dilemme des utilisateurs professionnels de l'image, cette machine par ailleurs superbe et très agréable d'utilisation :love: ne répond pas à leur attente au niveau de la dalle 



pmeignie a dit:


> Encore une fois , je suis de tout coeur avec ceux dont les imacs ont des problèmes techniques et je leur souhaite d'avoir enfin une machine digne de leur attente ... mais je vois pas l'intérêt d'essayer de convaincre ceux qui sont contents qu'ils ont tort de l'être. Et c'est un peu ce que vous faites ...


Merci de ton soutien que je n'avais pas bien perçu dans ton premier message  

Nous sommes dans la discussion "jaunisse", qui pour moi n'est pas dérangeante depuis qu'elle est très légère, toutefois ce n'est pas le seul problème, alors quand ils se cumulent et qu'ils sont présents sur 3 exemplaires à la suite on se pose des questions et on témoigne à ce sujet.

Désolée que cela soit perçu de façon négative par ceux qui n'ont aucun problème


----------



## tpmrs (14 Février 2010)

Je m'apprétais à commander ce jour un Imac lorsque je suis tombé sur ce post...

Merci beaucoup, je crois que je vais rester sur PC pendant quelques années encore :rateau:


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Février 2010)

tpmrs a dit:


> Je m'apprétais à commander ce jour un Imac lorsque je suis tombé sur ce post...
> 
> Merci beaucoup, je crois que je vais rester sur PC pendant quelques années encore :rateau:



Depuis mars 2008 (date de ton inscription...Mais peut être bien avant) tu as quand même pu constater que majoritairement ces produits sont de bonne qualité et cet OS est certainement un des plus conviviaux (et protégés).
Les iMacs 27" ont eu un mauvais accouchement mais il semblerait que depuis la semaine 04 la quasi totalité des livraisons soit bonne...Peut être reste t il ce problème de "jaunisse" qui (sauf pour quelques cas plus prononcés) ne semble être perceptible que si l'on fait le test.
Donc si tu décides de rester sur PC c'est certainement parce que tu n'es pas prêt (encore) à faire le "grand saut"


----------



## sylvanhus (14 Février 2010)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Depuis mars 2008 (date de ton inscription...Mais peut être bien avant) tu as quand même pu constater que majoritairement ces produits sont de bonne qualité et cet OS est certainement un des plus conviviaux (et protégés).
> Les iMacs 27" ont eu un mauvais accouchement mais il semblerait que depuis la semaine 04 la quasi totalité des livraisons soit bonne...Peut être reste t il ce problème de "jaunisse" qui (sauf pour quelques cas plus prononcés) ne semble être perceptible que si l'on fait le test.
> Donc si tu décides de rester sur PC c'est certainement parce que tu n'es pas prêt (encore) à faire le "grand saut"







Apres en toute objectivité, ayant moi meme fait le grand saut chez Apple pour une utilisation Professionnelle, je pense retourner sur PC pour 2 raisons :

La 1ere est que chez Apple on a pas le choix, si on veut choisir son écran, c'est soit la petite machine (Mac mini) soit la plus grosse (Mac Pro) alors que sur l'un on est bloqué pour l'évolution (mini) et l'autre (Pro) on paye bien plus cher une évolutivité en demi teinte car Apple ne suit pas les composants (carte graphique) , en gros on a les extremes...

2eme , j'ai toujours entendu que Apple voulait soutenir les graphistes (les pros de l'image) et en tant que tel , Apple m'a fait plus de galère qu'autre chose et le pompon, ne me considere guère car aucun geste commercial ne m'a été donné pour compenser des gros soucis causés par ses machines...

Et quand on dit que Apple veut satisfaire 90 % de ses clients , j'ai bel et bien l'impression que Apple a changer son fusil d'épaule (leur succes leur monte à la tête !?) et ne cherche plus trop à comprendre ses propres clients...

En gros si t'es pas content, libre à toi...

Dernier point , tout de meme il est vrai que windaube est sujet au virus mais tres souvent dans sa version 32 bits, car les versions 64 sont beaucoup beaucoup moins touchées! 

Donc si windaube doit, windows 64 sera, et stabilité et confort tu trouveras...

Donc faut voir maintenant la question des gouts, car c'est bien ce qu'il va différencier les 2 parties ( de mon switch raté)...

J'attend de voir si Apple va me proposer un geste commercial pour retenter l'aventure chez eux, sinon un bon PC fera sans problemes une utilisation pro à la place...

A Apple de savoir qui sont ses clients , et si tu penses dans ces conditions, si tu dois en faire partis...?


----------



## divoli (15 Février 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> La 1ere est que chez Apple on a pas le choix, si on veut choisir son écran, c'est soit la petite machine (Mac mini) soit la plus grosse (Mac Pro) alors que sur l'un on est bloqué pour l'évolution (mini) et l'autre (Pro) on paye bien plus cher une évolutivité en demi teinte car Apple ne suit pas les composants (carte graphique) , en gros on a les extremes...
> 
> 2eme , j'ai toujours entendu que Apple voulait soutenir les graphistes (les pros de l'image) et en tant que tel , Apple m'a fait plus de galère qu'autre chose et le pompon, ne me considere guère car aucun geste commercial ne m'a été donné pour compenser des gros soucis causés par ses machines...



Je ne nie pas les problèmes de production qui ont pu toucher un certain nombre d'iMac. Mais mon petit doigt me dit que tu peux demander des dizaines d'échanges, tu ne seras jamais content, parce que tu as surestimé la qualité de ce qu'Apple te propose, c'est à dire du matériel "grand public", en gobant à fond le marketing d'Apple. Prendre le marketing d'Apple à la lettre relève quand même de la naïveté.
L'iMac est un ordinateur "grand public", ça ne sert à rien pour multiplier les tests pointus pour trouver des défauts à son écran, parce que de toute façon il y en aura; des défauts qui seront à peine perceptibles pour un utilisateur lambda, mais pas tolérables pour un professionnel de l'image. 

Je ne pense pas que ceux qui sont très exigeants vont opter pour un écran d'Apple, il vont choisir un écran externe de qualité qui sera réellement plus cher. Beaucoup de ceux qui ont un MBP ou un MP et qui travaillent dans le domaine de l'image font comme cela, pour peu que je saches.

Tu t'es braqué sur l'iMac et son écran, alors qu'il fallait te diriger vers un autre Mac et choisir toi-même l'écran.


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne nie pas les problèmes de production qui ont pu toucher un certain nombre d'iMac. Mais mon petit doigt me dit que tu peux demander des dizaines d'échanges, tu ne seras jamais content, parce que tu as surestimé la qualité de ce qu'Apple te propose, c'est à dire du matériel "grand public", en gobant à fond le marketing d'Apple.
> L'iMac est un ordinateur "grand public", ça ne sert à rien pour multiplier les tests pointus pour trouver des défauts à son écran, parce que de toute façon il y en aura; des défauts qui seront à peine perceptibles pour un utilisateur lambda, mais pas tolérables pour un professionnel de l'image.
> 
> Je ne pense pas que ceux qui sont très exigeants vont opter pour un écran d'Apple, il vont choisir un écran externe de qualité qui sera réellement plus cher. Beaucoup de ceux qui ont un MBP ou un MP et qui travaillent dans le domaine de l'image font comme cela.
> ...






Non pas du tout, je trouve l'écran pas trop mal en couleur apres calibration, et "gober" comme tu dis l'argument marketing de Apple, désolé de te rappeler qu'ils communiquent bien pour de l'utilisation photo et qu'en plus , mettre un i5 avec une 4850 et donnant en plus la possibilité de mettre 16 go de Ram , désolé je ne trouve pas cela destiné au "grand public"...

Désolé aussi de te faire remarquer que je n'attaque pas la qualité maximale (ses limites) mais la qualité minimale (le miminum d'un écran normal) à savoir son manque d'uniformité et ses soucis de jaunisse,on est loin de ce que mon portable (PC toshiba a 449 &#8364 donne en matière de minimum syndical de l'uniformité... bref on va pas refaire un débat sur les problemes rencontrés...

Sa Dalle rencontre des problemes techniques anormale et meme Steve Jobs l'a reconnu...

Donc Apple reconnait les problemes des écrans de l'iMac et c'est cela qui me gene et gene les professionnels, pas la qualité technique de départ...Et Apple ne peut réparer ses propres écrans pour l'instant, donc oui il y a un manque de qualité de fabrication...

Vas voir un écran 1er prix IPS a LED, tu verra que celui n'a ni jaunisse, ni fuite de luminosité...donc il ya bien un probleme sur l'iMac et pas dans ma tête...

Donc faut réfléchir un peu avant d'attaquer les "mécontents" (qui ont raison de pas se faire enfiler royal)

Je savais pas que Apple avait le droit de mentir sur sa publicité !?

Tu sais comment on appel ça ?

bref...


----------



## divoli (15 Février 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> ils communiquent bien pour de l'utilisation photo et qu'en plus , mettre  un i5 avec une 4850 et donnant en plus la possibilité de mettre 16 go  de Ram , désolé je ne trouve pas cela destiné au "grand public"...


Cela reste du marketing*. Au final c'est bien le grand public qui est visé, et qui a des exigences moins importantes qu'un pro de l'image. Les quelques accrochages et incompréhensions réciproques qui ont été exprimés entre utilisateurs quelques pages auparavant le démontrent bien. Sans tests poussés, certains ne se seraient pas rendus compte des problèmes que tu évoques, des témoignages vont dans ce sens.

L'utilisateur lambda va se contenter de ce qu'il voit à l'oeil nu, de là ça passe ou ça casse. Et pour beaucoup ça passe (ça ne passe pas avec les problèmes flagrants de production, tel que la jaunisse à s'en arracher les  yeux au premier coup d'oeil, les soucis de flickering, de "taches grises" derrière la vitre, etc..., bref tout ce qui est immédiatement visible, et il me semble que c'est cela qui a initié ce topic). 
Alors que le pro, lui, va multiplier les tests pour être sûr d'avoir un écran au top, et là il a de fortes chances d'être définitivement déçu avec un écran d'iMac.
C'est simplement une question de niveau d'exigence.

Il ne s'agit pas de nier le mécontentement des uns, pas plus que de nier la satisfaction des autres, mais de considérer les choses d'une manière un peu moins grossière et manichéenne.



sylvanhus a dit:


> Vas voir un écran 1er prix IPS a LED, tu verra que celui n'a ni jaunisse, ni fuite de luminosité...donc il ya bien un probleme sur l'iMac et pas dans ma tête...


C'est bien ce que je te dis. Laisse tomber l'iMac et opte pour un autre Mac avec l'écran de ton choix. Beaucoup d'infographistes font comme cela.



sylvanhus a dit:


> Donc faut réfléchir un peu avant d'attaquer les "mécontents" (qui ont raison de pas se faire enfiler royal)


Ce n'est pas une attaque, j'ai toujours été critique envers Apple, et clairement du coté des utilisateurs et des consommateurs dont je fais partie.

Il y a des gens qui sont (très) contents de leur iMac, d'autres qui ne le sont pas parce qu'ils sont tombés sur des séries d'iMac réellement merdiques (et le nombre d'iMac touchés a été sans aucun doute anormalement élevé durant les premiers mois de production), et d'autres qui ne seront jamais contents parce qu'ils attendent trop de l'écran qu'on leur propose.



sylvanhus a dit:


> Je savais pas que Apple avait le droit de mentir sur sa publicité !?
> 
> Tu sais comment on appel ça ?


J'appelle cela faire prendre des vessies pour des lanternes (le terme "arnaque" que tu utilises me semble quand même un peu fort). Je suis depuis suffisamment longtemps sur Mac pour ne plus tomber dans le piège, même si effectivement cela mérite d'être dénoncé à chaque fois.


* En réalité, la CG 4850 est considérée par ATI comme de l'entrée de gamme, et  fait partie de son catalogue depuis longtemps. Et mettre 16 Go de ram  est un argument commercial que permet de toute façon la nouvelle  architecture processeur, qui équipe désormais de plus en plus  d'ordinateurs.


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Cela reste du marketing*. Au final c'est bien le grand public qui est visé, et qui a des exigences moins importantes qu'un pro de l'image. Les quelques accrochages et incompréhensions réciproques qui ont été exprimés entre utilisateurs quelques pages auparavant le démontrent bien. Sans tests poussés, certains ne se seraient pas rendus compte des problèmes que tu évoques, des témoignages vont dans ce sens.
> 
> L'utilisateur lambda va se contenter de ce qu'il voit à l'oeil nu, de là ça passe ou ça casse. Et pour beaucoup ça passe (ça ne passe pas avec les problèmes flagrants de production, tel que la jaunisse à s'en arracher les  yeux au premier coup d'oeil, les soucis de flickering, de "taches grises" derrière la vitre, etc..., bref tout ce qui est immédiatement visible, et il me semble que c'est cela qui a initié ce topic).
> Alors que le pro, lui, va multiplier les tests pour être sûr d'avoir un écran au top, et là il a de fortes chances d'être définitivement déçu avec un écran d'iMac.
> ...






Je suis d'accord avec toi dans le fond, mais tu te trompes sur mes (et celles des "pro") attentes d'un tel écran...

Ce que un pro a besoin pour travailler ,c'est d'un écran uniforme à la base et c'est le minimum syndical, et l'écran de l'iMac ne respecte meme pas cela, donc stop pas besoin d'aller plus loin, il y a un probleme sur la qualité...

Apres oui bien sur il vaut mieux choisir son écran, mais comment faire chez Apple ? Un Mac mini ? oki mais je le revends tous les 2 ans alors ? Un Mac Pro ? la aussi bonne blague de la part de Apple, parce qu'il y a marqué "Pro" sur le carton c'est forcément pour un Pro ? clairement non !

Pour moi le Pro est démesuré niveau puissance et il est livré en kit, une machine à ce prix, et destiné (soit disant bien sur) aux pro, n'offre meme pas un bon clavier et une souris comique, sans parler de l'absence du wifi et qu'il faut repasser à la caisse pour un supplément...

Désolé tous les pros de l'image n'ont pas forcément besoin de la puissance du Mac Pro, cela est une dépense inutile, en tous cas disproportionné pour leur besoins (sauf pour la 3D et la vidéo)...

Donc pour de l'image nuémrique en 2 D ben il reste pas grand chose, mise à part l'iMac, et niveau puissance c'est un excellent compromis, et désolé de dénoncer peut être des billets sous la table mais les test de site "Pro" donne une bonne note à cet écran, donc quand on se fit au test et à l'annonce de Apple avec une dalle IPS à LED, désolé mais meme si elle n'est pas extra en couleur , elle se doit au moins d'être uniforme et ce n'est meme pas (le minimum de l'écran 1er prix) le cas...

Donc désolé, apres une calibration cet écran est suffisamment correct pour bosser des images en 2D avec des applats de couleur (Photoshop), sans pour autant tomber dans le 30 bit color avec 2 milliards de couleurs...

Mais sans uniformité (c'est pas grand chose ,tous les écrans IPS le font) c'est impossible de travailler, et quand tu vois que cela est reconnu comme un probleme chez Apple et que l'on continu de trouver des machines avec ces meme problemes (3 e échanges pour la plupart) c'est à se demander si ce n'est pas du foutage de gueule !!!???

Bref que l'écran de l'iMac ne sot pas un haut de gamme, ça je pense que tout le monde s'en doute, meme un pro qui vient dessus, mais que l'écran soit en dessous d'un bas de gamme, alors que ce dernier est clairement l'argument de vente numéro 1 de l'iMac, non désolé je ne trouve pas cela normal, exigent ou pas, car je trouve abusé de refourguer de telles machines en espérant passer à la trappe avec monsieur tout le monde...


----------



## divoli (15 Février 2010)

Je peux me tromper, mais je suis intimement persuadé que si tu refais tes tests dans 3 ou 4 mois (avec les iMac produits alors), tu retrouveras les mêmes défauts, alors que Apple aura corrigé le gros des problèmes (mettant un terme à la grosse majorité des plaintes).

Je peux difficilement  te donner des conseils pratiques, mais perso si j'étais exigeant je brancherais mon MacBook Pro à un écran externe que j'estime me convenir pour sa qualité. Il faudrait aller voir comment font ceux qui ont les mêmes attentes que toi, je doute qu'ils optent tous pour un MacPro.

Critiquer la souris comme tu le fais est compréhensible; elle n'est pas dédiée à une utilisation pro, perso je te conseillerais de regarder du coté de chez Logitech.

En d'autres lieux, je me ferais égorger en disant cela. Mais Apple conçoit ses Mac avec des composants bas de gamme ou moyen de gamme dans un joli boitier, en revendant le tout une fortune, c'est la politique commerciale d'Apple depuis quelques années et c'est sur cette politique qu'elle s'enrichit d'une manière considérable. Les Mac n'ont de haut de gamme que le prix. Le principal intérêt est l'environnement logiciel, c'est à dire Mac OS X et bon nombre d'excellents logiciels.

Je comprends tes remarques. Apple est exigeante avec ses tarifs, et l'utilisateur est en droit d'être exigeant en retour, c'est ce que j'appelle aller dans les deux sens. Et au fil des années cela va de moins en moins dans les deux sens.
Apple délaisse de plus en plus l'univers pro, sa principale clientèle est composée de particuliers, certainement moins exigeants.


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Je peux me tromper, mais je suis intimement persuadé que si tu refais tes tests dans 3 ou 4 mois (avec les iMac produits alors), tu retrouveras les mêmes défauts, alors que Apple aura corrigé le gros des problèmes (mettant un terme à la grosse majorité des plaintes).
> 
> Je peux difficilement  te donner des conseils pratiques, mais perso si j'étais exigeant je brancherais mon MacBook Pro à un écran externe que j'estime me convenir pour sa qualité. Il faudrait aller voir comment font ceux qui ont les mêmes attentes que toi, je doute qu'ils optent tous pour un MacPro.
> 
> ...







Non tu te trompes, si les problemes des iMac étaient réglés cela ferait (crois moi) mon bonheur et j'ai toujours était objectif avec ce que j'ai eu sous les yeux...La machine est tellement confortable à l'utilisation que j'ai bien eu les boules de devoir la rendre...

Tu sais j'ai bossé 2 ans sur un écran TN Samsung 226BW qui n'était pas parfait mais restait un super écran avec lequel j'ai tres bien bossé, et a en écouter les puristes il faut fuir les dalles TN et pourtant...

oui j'attaque la mighty mouse qui est la souris la plus mauvaise ,qu'il m'est été de tester! cela va te surpendre mais avec des drivers tiers, la magic mouse prend toute sa dimension est reste une belle surprise bien plus que la mighty!!! Et la vendre avec un Mac Pro cela reste un mystere...

Mais rassure toi j'ai ma Logitech VX révolution qui rempli parfaitement son role quand ma tablette graphique ne me sert pas...pour info les drivers logitech sont mal foutu sur Mac, car je ne peux pas parametrer correctement certains boutons sous Mac OS alors que Windaube , aucun probleme...


Je ne suis pas d'accord sur le choix des composants, fais un calcul de ce que tu trouves dans un Mac Pro (Xéon , Boitier etc...) tu verras qu'a qualité égale , le prix s'en rapprochera aussi sur Pc, seul (Gros) avantage sur PC, tu peux choisir une autre gamme pour tes besoins, alors que Mac c'est obligé de taper dans le haut de gamme minimum...Surtout quand tu sais que Photoshop tourne mieux sur PC que sur Mac...



Donc tu soulignes un bon point, c'est le changement d'attitude de la part de Apple et je trouve cela encore plus abusé  envers ceux qui leur font confiance, et il est clair que cela doit être dit que Apple se cache de plus en plus vers la baisse de qualité de ses machines avec une politique, "si t'es pas content , libre à toi"...

Moralité un Mac la machine des professionnels !? Clairement non ! ne vous faites pas avoir les nouveaux venus...c'était à l'époque ça...


----------



## I2M (17 Février 2010)

Il semble que nous pouvons espérer voir le bout du tunnel.
Une personne de l'APR a dit que les nouvelles dalles seront
montées sur les Imac pour début mars.
Donc d'après cette personne, c'est la dalle qui serait fautive.
D'après lui, les 27" ne sont plus disponibles pour le moment. 
De toute façon, cela fait un bout de temps que le délais est 
de trois semaines sur l'Apple store.
J'attends toujours mon 2ème Imac et j'espère bien recevoir 
un Imac cuvée mars 2010.
Wait and see...


----------



## bambougroove (17 Février 2010)

I2M a dit:


> Il semble que nous pouvons espérer voir le bout du tunnel.
> Une personne de l'APR a dit que les nouvelles dalles seront
> montées sur les Imac pour début mars.
> Donc d'après cette personne, c'est la dalle qui serait fautive.
> D'après lui, les 27" ne sont plus disponibles pour le moment.


Merci pour l'info 

Ca serait une bonne nouvelle, mais le service Après-Vente d'Apple que j'ai contacté à l'instant pour l'échange de mon 3ème iMac 27" i7 n'est pas au courant de cela ... ou bien a pour consigne de ne rien dire pour le moment :mouais:
Tout ce qu'ils peuvent me dire c'est que les ingénieurs d'Apple travaillent activement à la résolution des problèmes, mais sans plus de précisions.

Bref, ils ne peuvent m'assurer que le 4ème exemplaire qui serait commandé aujourd'hui ne sera pas défectueux (notamment uniformité de la dalle / DD bruyant et avec corruptions à répétition).


----------



## I2M (17 Février 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Merci pour l'info
> 
> Ca serait une bonne nouvelle, mais le service Après-Vente d'Apple que j'ai contacté à l'instant pour l'échange de mon 3ème iMac 27" i7 n'est pas au courant de cela ... ou bien a pour consigne de ne rien dire pour le moment :mouais:
> Tout ce qu'ils peuvent me dire c'est que les ingénieurs d'Apple travaillent activement à la résolution des problèmes, mais sans plus de précisions.
> ...



On a l'habitude d'entendre différents sons de cloche depuis le début de cette saga.
Ses dires n'engagent que lui. J'espère que cela sera confirmé...
J'en saurai peut-être plus cet après-midi car j'attends un appel d'un représentant d'Apple


----------



## Pierre C. (17 Février 2010)

De mon côté je viens d'avoir l'AppleCare au téléphone qui me confirme que c'est bien un problème de dalle et qu'elles sont actuellement changé en production...
Il avait l'air plutôt convaincu qu'une nouvelle machine me serait livré sans problème de jaunisse du moins visible à l'il nu!

J'ai décider de tenter une dernière fois l'échange en espérant que se sera pour un mieux

Bref... me voilà encore pour 3 semaines minimum sans machine!!!

Ps: je dois reconnaitre qu'ils sont sympa et toujours très correcte à l'AppleCare, dommage que le produit ne soient pas à la hauteur de leurs SAV


----------



## I2M (17 Février 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Ps: je dois reconnaitre qu'ils sont sympa et toujours très correcte à l'AppleCare, dommage que le produit ne soient pas à la hauteur de leurs SAV



C'est une question de temps. Une fois ce problème réglé et les tracas oubliés en en retiendra que c'est une machine de guerre avec un écran magnifique :love:


----------



## Pierre C. (17 Février 2010)

Bah je l'espère aussi, on verra si tu auras le même retour que moi quand ils t'auront contacté !?


----------



## I2M (18 Février 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Bah je l'espère aussi, on verra si tu auras le même retour que moi quand ils t'auront contacté !?



J'ai eu au téléphone un responsable exécutif pour l'Europe hier soir.
Il n'avait pas d'info concernant le problème des écrans jaunes.
Il m'a dit que les "vices" présidents en discutaient...
Dans la foulée, il m'a annoncé que mon Imac n'aurait pas la teinte jaune.
Comment peut-il affirmer cela s'il n'existe pas encore de solution au problème?
Ou alors Apple a touvé la solution et l'implémente en production sans rien dire au consommateur (pour éviter un recall des machines vendues jusqu'ici)?
Les délais sont passés à 2 semaines sur le store. C'est plutôt bon signe ça...
Je ne sais plus trop quoi penser. En tous les cas, je me prépare déjà à un nouveau round. Nous verrons bien.
Mon Imac part à l'instant de Shagaï


----------



## xto7 (18 Février 2010)

Les problèmes liés à l'affichage sont-ils apparu au fur et à mesure de l'utilisation, donc après quelques jours/semaines ou sont-ils natifs? Jusque là, le mien fonctionne parfaitement... suis-je tranquille ou y a-t-il toujours un risque?


----------



## I2M (18 Février 2010)

xto7 a dit:


> Les problèmes liés à l'affichage sont-ils apparu au fur et à mesure de l'utilisation, donc après quelques jours/semaines ou sont-ils natifs? Jusque là, le mien fonctionne parfaitement... suis-je tranquille ou y a-t-il toujours un risque?



Le problème est présent dès le départ. Certains prétendent avoir constaté une aggravation du phénomène avec le temps. Tu n'as pas de soucis à te faire.


----------



## xto7 (18 Février 2010)

Tant mieux pour moi, bonne merde aux autres 

Donc oui, il y a des iMac 27" qui fonctionnent! C'est important de le rappeler aussi


----------



## bambougroove (19 Février 2010)

xto7 a dit:


> Donc oui, il y a des iMac 27" qui fonctionnent! C'est important de le rappeler aussi


Que veux-tu dire par "fonctionner" ?

Tu es sur le post qui concerne la jaunisse, et en ce qui concerne ce problème particulier il n'est pas encore officiellement réglé par Apple (c'est pour bientôt selon les dernières rumeurs sur ce post, wait & see) ... 
mais effectivement il n'empêche pas le "fonctionnement" de l'ordinateur dans le cadre d'une utilisation courante.

Il y a une quantité non négligeable de membres sur les forums francophones et anglophones qui ont eu successivement plusieurs iMac avec une jaunisse plus ou moins prononcée, je ne considère donc pas ce problème comme marginal ; au contraire je pense qu'il est très courant voire général et que ceux qui affirment avoir un ordinateur "sans problème" ne s'en sont pas aperçu dans le cadre d'une utilisation basique, car dans la majorité des cas seul un test permet de le détecter.

De plus, la jaunisse n'est pas le seul problème qui affecte la dalle qui souffre aussi d'un manque d'uniformité, de tâches diverses et variées, de fuites de luminosité ...

Bref, pour le moment seul le phénomène de scintillement ou sursaut d'écran semble avoir été résolu par Apple avec le 2ème correctif sorti en février.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Je reçois mon 3ème imac lundi si tout va bien. 
Je ferais le test jaunisse et vous donnerais le résultat ainsi que la semaine de fabrication. 
Perso j'y crois qu'à moitié à un bel écran uniforme sans problème. 
Enfin, comme le dit un certain J-C Dusse : "On sait jamais, sur un malentendu ça peut marcher".


----------



## bambougroove (19 Février 2010)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> Perso j'y crois qu'à moitié à un bel écran uniforme sans problème.


+ 1

D'autant plus que ce problème concernait également le modèle 24" d'après les messages sur ce forum :mouais:

Si ce problème n'est pas rédhibitoire pour une utilisation courante, il a une fâcheuse tendance à se répéter concernant les iMac (anciennes et dernière génération) et ce n'est pas en l'acceptant que cela s'arrangera !! :hein:

J'ai un Macbook Pro 17" (early 2008) dont la dalle est parfaitement uniforme 
et dont le DD ne glougloute pas, n'a pas de problème de corruptions après presque 2 ans d'utilisation (avec Leopard) alors qu'après 2 et 5 jours c'était le cas pour mes 3 iMac 27" i7


----------



## webjib (19 Février 2010)

Ma petite aventure FNAC et problème de jaunissement :

- commande sur Fnac.com d'un Core i5, livré super rapidement
- problème de jaunissement partie basse (quand j'ai voulu faire de la créa web, quelle horreur !)
- Apple ne veut rien faire > voir avec FNAC
- SAV Fnac au téléphone me fait faire des tests et conclu que je peux ramener l'iMac en magasin pour échange (ou commande si pas dispo)
- Je vais en magasin, ils veulent tester et me disent ne rien voir du tout, j'affabule en gros, puis on me dit que dans la base de données SAV FNAC nationale, ce problème n'a jamais été rapporté, je suis le premier client à avoir ce problème (le mec me dit "on en vend des dizaines par mois de ce modèle", alors que le mec dans le rayon iMac dit le contraire, voir ci-après)
- ils me disent de me démerder avec FNAC.com (alors que le site internet dit que les échanges et remboursements peuvent se faire dans un magasin, comme quoi c'est pas tout à fait vrai)
- à force d'insister, on me propose un avoir valable que dans le magasin et de l'utiliser pour en commander un nouveau mais le vendeur me dit que depuis novembre, aucun client n'a été servi sur ce modèle

EPILOGUE : j'ai renvoyé l'iMac à mes frais puisque j'avais 10 jours pour le faire sans motif, et suis un peu refroidi (car si tous les modèles ont ce blem, j'en veux pas).


----------



## bambougroove (19 Février 2010)

webjib a dit:


> ...
> - à force d'insister, on me propose un avoir valable que dans le magasin et de l'utiliser pour en commander un nouveau mais le vendeur me dit que depuis novembre, aucun client n'a été servi sur ce modèle ...


Dans cette mésaventure, c'est un point positif : cet avoir te permettra d'en recommander un dès que les problèmes encore à régler le seront.

Des rumeurs laissent espérer un règlement de la jaunisse courant mars, wait & see :mouais:

Voir sur le forum et les news pour les livraisons et problèmes liés à la FNAC.

Bon courage


----------



## webjib (19 Février 2010)

Bah non en fait je n'ai pas accepté l'avoir que je n'aurais pu utiliser que dans ce magasin FNAC (et par exemple pas sur le site web). Et comme ce magasin n'a livé aucun client depuis 4 mois, je voulais pas prendre le risque d'avoir un avoir inutilisable du fait de délais atroces.

Je vais attendre le remboursement et commander sur l'Apple Store début mars. Je ne pense quand même pas que tous les iMacs sont affectés.


----------



## bambougroove (19 Février 2010)

webjib a dit:


> Je vais attendre le remboursement et commander sur l'Apple Store début mars. Je ne pense quand même pas que tous les iMacs sont affectés.


Ok je n'avais pas compris pour le remboursement :rateau:

Commander sur l'Apple Store c'est le mieux, mais je te conseille quand même de ne pas te précipiter et de suivre l'actualité sur le forum (ou ailleurs) à ce sujet.


----------



## webjib (19 Février 2010)

Oué je vais un peu attendre.

Un mec sur MacRumors affirme que le numéro de pièce de la dalle est dorénavant différent. De plus les délais se raccourcissent, sur l'Apple Store US, les délais sont de 5-7 jours (contre 2 semaines pour l'Europe).

En tout cas, j'ai dû mal à me remettre de la façon dont on m'a pris pour un gros con à la FNAC (le mec a balancé "où voyez vous du jaune ? c'est sur la vitre ? quelqu'un voit du jaune ??" ... bref no comment).


----------



## bambougroove (19 Février 2010)

webjib a dit:


> Un mec sur MacRumors affirme que le numéro de pièce de la dalle est dorénavant différent. De plus les délais se raccourcissent, sur l'Apple Store US, les délais sont de 5-7 jours (contre 2 semaines pour l'Europe).


Merci pour l'info pour le numéro de pièce de la dalle 
Bonne nouvelle, qui confirmerait les rumeurs récentes 

Je suis toujours sans nouvelle du Service Après-Vente que j'ai contacté le 17 février pour mon 3ème échange 
Je leur ai parlé des récentes rumeurs, et demandé à ce que mon 4ème iMac bénéficie de la nouvelle dalle, ils n'ont rien pu me dire mais la procédure d'échange traîne malgré des mails de relance et j'espère que c'est bon signe pour moi 




webjib a dit:


> En tout cas, j'ai dû mal à me remettre de la façon dont on m'a pris pour un gros con à la FNAC (le mec a balancé "où voyez vous du jaune ? c'est sur la vitre ? quelqu'un voit du jaune ??" ... bref no comment).


Oui, c'est honteux d'autant plus que ce problème a été reconnu par Apple, et que quand on commandait sur l'Apple Store ils ont toujours échangé sans problème pour ce motif !!


----------



## Fredche (20 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

deux semaines après la réception de mon 3è i7, petit bilan. 
Fabrication semaine 05.

Pour la jaunisse, c'est encore présent mais plus léger et donc moins gênant.
Au niveau des fuites de luminosité, bah un peu partout version très light mais il y en a une belle sur le bord supérieur à 5-10 cm du coin droit. Elle n'est vraiment visible que sur full screen avec fond noir. Ou quand je regarde un film avec des scène sombres, mais bon je passe pas mon temps à regarder des films. :mouais:
J'ai aussi un léger grésillement lorsqu'il y changement de luminosité. 
Pas de HD qui gratte outre mesure.
Pour le lecteur dvd, c'est vrai qu'il faut faire attention lorsqu'on l'insère, face gravée qui frotte sur l'alu = griffe(s) assurée. Ça m'est arrivé 1 fois, ça ne m'arrivera plus. 
J'ai eu une petite frayeur avec le clavier BT, plus moyen de mettre le caps lock, il y avait justement la mise à jour du clavier à faire, j'en ai profité, ça a été réglé. Je verrai si ça se reproduit. 

Malgré ces petits problèmes (récurrents), que du bonheur, je commence vraiment à m'en servir, toutes les données ou presque (après triage) ont été transférées et je ne pourrais plus m'en passer ! 

Les petits soucis restants me valent, après appel au service technique et au service client, 100 et la date de début de l'AppleCare reculée de deux mois lorsque je l'activerai.

Il est évident que, si il est sûr que ces problèmes soient réglés à un moment ou un autre sur de nouvelles dalles, je garde l'option comme Xian (salut le liégeois  ) de la faire remplacer.

Voili voilou.

Bon WE à tous !


----------



## bambougroove (22 Février 2010)

I2M a dit:


> J'ai eu au téléphone un responsable exécutif pour l'Europe hier soir.
> Il n'avait pas d'info concernant le problème des écrans jaunes.
> Il m'a dit que les "vices" présidents en discutaient...
> Dans la foulée, il m'a annoncé que mon Imac n'aurait pas la teinte jaune.
> ...


J'ai eu un appel ce matin du SAV concernant ma demande d'échange pour un 4ème iMac *AVEC* une nouvelle dalle :
- ils ne peuvent rien me dire à ce sujet
- ils ne peuvent m'assurer que ce sera le cas (car seulement 1 semaine de délai en cas d'échange)
- ils m'ont proposé de garder le 3ème et d'échanger pour un 4ème seulement début mars ou un peu plus tard en fonction des news concernant la dalle.

Il s'agira d'un échange complet et non pas d'une réparation du fait qu'il y a aussi un problème de DD bruyant avec des erreurs à répétition, et également je pense du fait que j'en suis au 3ème exemplaire défectueux


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous, bonne nouvelle. 
Je viens de recevoir mon 3ème imac et l'écran et d'un blanc immaculé ! Si si c'est possible. 
Pas la moindre trace de jaunisse sur mon écran avec le test. Comme quoi les choses ont l'air de bouger chez Apple. 
Mon imac est issu de la semaine de fabrication numéro 07.
Tout est parfait sauf un pixel mort, mais comme il est dans un coin de l'écran ça ne gêne pas. Je demanderais un petit effort sur le geste commercial.


----------



## bambougroove (22 Février 2010)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon 3ème imac et l'écran et d'un blanc immaculé ! Si si c'est possible.
> Pas la moindre trace de jaunisse sur mon écran avec le test. Comme quoi les choses ont l'air de bouger chez Apple.


Quelle bonne nouvelle !!! 

Les choses s'arrangent mais échaudée j'attends tout de même début mars :mouais: et puis j'ai toujours le 3ème pour patienter 

Merci Fox-Hound pour l'info et profite bien de ton iMacounet !! :love:


PS : Qu'en est-il précisément de l'uniformité de la dalle ? Pas de tâches, de traces, de fuites de luminosité ???


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Concernant l'homogénéité de la dalle je ne vois aucune tâche quelconque, même petite. 
Pour les fuites de luminosité, un tout petit endroit en haut à peine perceptible, il faut vraiment le chercher. Tout les tests ont étaient fait luminosité réglée au maximum. 
Après, ce n'est que mon avis sur mon écran. Mais comparé aux deux autres, il n'y a pas photo.


----------



## bambougroove (23 Février 2010)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> Concernant l'homogénéité de la dalle je ne vois aucune tâche quelconque, même petite.
> Pour les fuites de luminosité, un tout petit endroit en haut à peine perceptible, il faut vraiment le chercher. Tout les tests ont étaient fait luminosité réglée au maximum.
> Après, ce n'est que mon avis sur mon écran. Mais comparé aux deux autres, il n'y a pas photo.




Merci pour ton témoignage, qui semble confirmer les rumeurs récentes concernant le changement de la dalle


----------



## I2M (23 Février 2010)

J'ai reçu mon Imac hier (semaine 7). 
L'écran est de loin le meilleur que j'aïe vu jusqu'à présent.
Je perçois une légère teinte jaune qui est fort diffuse sur toute 
la dalle (et non plus localisée dans le tiers inférieur).
J'ai pris une photo (en utilisant le test des barres grises) puis
j'ai mesuré les valeurs RVB sous lightroom.
Au centre R60 V60 B60
et sur les bords les valeurs atteignent 62 et jusqu'à 64 aux extrêmités.
Ces différences sont-elles dues à l'angle de vision? Je remarque quand
même que les valeurs augmentent très fort dans le dernier centimètre 
près du bord (62 à 1cm et 64 à 1mm).
Il n'y a quasi pas de fuites de luminosité.
Mon Imac est exploitable tel quel, bien sûr, mais il n'est pas parfait.
Je me demande aussi si je ne deviens pas trop exigeant...


----------



## Pierre C. (23 Février 2010)

C'est une super bonne nouvelle Fox-Hound !!!

As-tu aussi tester en diminuant la luminosité, j'ai remarqué sur le mien que l'effet jaune augmentait quand je le regardais de haut... genre debout face à l'écran... 

Désolé d'insister mais on n'en croise pas souvent des gens avec des écran tout blanc rire!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Je viens de tester à différentes luminosités et il n'y a aucune trace de jaunisse, j'ai beau scruter en bougeant et en inclinant l'écran je ne vois rien. Zéro jaunisse sur le mien.


----------



## bambougroove (23 Février 2010)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> Je viens de tester à différentes luminosités et il n'y a aucune trace de jaunisse, j'ai beau scruter en bougeant et en inclinant l'écran je ne vois rien. Zéro jaunisse sur le mien.




Merci Fox-Hound


----------



## Pierre C. (23 Février 2010)

Bah... écoute tu vas me redonner le sourire là!!!
Si c'est RAS de chez RAS c'est vraiment tout bon...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Petite précision, je ne travaille pas pour Apple, ils ne me paient pas pour ces quelques messages. :rateau:


----------



## rolweb (23 Février 2010)

Salut , 

Imac 27 pouces Core 2 Duo reçu ce midi encore un peu de jaunisse en bas a droite (snif)
Pas de Pixel Mort ni de graveur qui raye les cds et pas de bruit de disque dur qui gratte


----------



## bambougroove (23 Février 2010)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> Petite précision, je ne travaille pas pour Apple, ils ne me paient pas pour ces quelques messages. :rateau:


hummm (*) 


(*) pour les 5 caractères requis par le forum


----------



## kilounin (23 Février 2010)

Imac 27 i7 reçu vendredi dernier en remplacement d'un i5 qui présentait le problème de jaunisse, avec 4 pixels morts, une belle fuite de lum en bas à droite (comme la jaunisse), et un DD peu discret .

Il s'agit d'un semaine 07. Je n'ai pas de pixel morts : ouf! La jaunisse n'a plus rien à voir. Sans être au courant et sans cherché à couper les cheveux en 4, je naurai rien vu. Mais le test est révélateur...et une petite teinte est perceptible, toujours en bas à gauche. Mais c'est vraimant minime. Idem pour le rétro-éclairage : Toujours pas parfaitement uniforme, mais c'est tout à fait acceptable, beaucoup mieux. En prenant du recul, c'est parfait. Mais la perception du RE est sensible à l'incidence, normal. Bilan : 

J'ai testé un petit peu la bête, là aussi une belle surprise. Je vais poster sur un autre topic.

Bonne chance à ceux qui patientent.


----------



## bambougroove (23 Février 2010)

kilounin a dit:


> La jaunisse n'a plus rien à voir. Sans être au courant et sans cherché à couper les cheveux en 4, je naurai rien vu. Mais le test est révélateur...et une petite teinte est perceptible, toujours en bas à gauche. Mais c'est vraimant minime. Idem pour le rétro-éclairage : Toujours pas parfaitement uniforme, mais c'est tout à fait acceptable, beaucoup mieux. En prenant du recul, c'est parfait. Mais la perception du RE est sensible à l'incidence, normal. Bilan :


Bonsoir,

Si le bilan est satisfaisant c'est déjà très bien !!

Il sera toujours temps de faire éventuellement changer la dalle ultérieurement car ce problème de jaunisse, ainsi que l'uniformité, a touché à mon avis un grand nombre, si ce n'est pas tous les iMac ... de façon plus ou moins prononcée :mouais:

J'espère en tout cas que Apple saura assumer ces problèmes le temps venu 


PS : j'ai bien sûr insisté sur les problèmes (3 exemplaires consécutifs défectueux) mais cet iMac a aussi d'énormes qualités et c'est un réel plaisir de l'utiliser ... en fait l'essayer c'est l'adopter !! :love:


----------



## Joe Guillian (24 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
pour apporter mon témoignage:

après 2 changements de core i5 (_espacés de quelques mois dans les délais, mais c'est un autre débat_) j'ai reçu un iMac core i7 cette fois ci hier (FNAC), la semaine de fabrication est la 6 et je confirme ce qui est dit plus haut, j'ai trouvé le blanc vraiment 'blanc' pas de problématique de jaunisse (bcp moins que sur mes précédents i5), l'écran me parait plus éclatant (couleur+luminosité).
En étant ultra maniaque il y a effectivement un léger écart de couleur sur le bord droit (un tout tout tout petit peu jaune par rapport au reste). Mais globalement il y a un mieux c'est évident. D'autre part j'ai trouvé que le disque dur est moins bruyant aussi, c'est indéniable.

*Par contre je le change!  Car 2 pixels morts (dont 1 rouge limite au centre) + une rayure bien apparente sur le chassis, à l'avant => je ne comprends pas qu'il laisse sortir de l'usine des produits qui ne sont pas conforme, surtout pour un produit vendu 2 200 &#8364; !*


----------



## bambougroove (24 Février 2010)

Joe Guillian a dit:


> D'autre part j'ai trouvé que le disque dur est moins bruyant aussi, c'est indéniable.


Bonne nouvelle !! 
Tu peux nous donner la référence ? Etait-ce la même que tes i5 ?




Joe Guillian a dit:


> *je ne comprends pas qu'il laisse sortir de l'usine des produits qui ne sont pas conforme, surtout pour un produit vendu 2 200 &#8364; !*


Ca leur revient moins cher d'échanger en cas de problème que de pratiquer des contrôles qualité.
C'est effectivement regrettable 

Pour les pixels morts, il en faut bien plus de 2 pour échanger (voir le site Apple).
S'il fallait fournir uniquement des écrans sans pixel mort, le prix monterait ...


----------



## Joe Guillian (24 Février 2010)

J'ai rendu mon imac core i7 à la fnac entre midi et deux: je ne serais pas en mesure de donner les réf. du disque dur.

Effectivement Apple a une tolérance jusqu'à un certain nombre de pixels morts. Mais certaines enseignes proposent le remplacement de matériel en cas de non satisfaction dans un délai limité dans le temps, entre 7 et 10jrs. Pour ma part 2 pixels morts + une rayure sur le chassis c'est une insatisfaction. J'étais prêt a prendre sur moi pour un pixel mort, mais là, à ce prix, cela faisait un peu trop de petits défauts 

Mais je suis satisfait qu'Apple ai apporté enfin des correctifs (hardware semble t il) sur la dalle.




bambougroove a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle !!
> Tu peux nous donner la référence ? Etait-ce la même que tes i5 ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bambougroove (24 Février 2010)

Joe Guillian a dit:


> Pour ma part 2 pixels morts + une rayure sur le chassis c'est une insatisfaction. J'étais prêt a prendre sur moi pour un pixel mort, mais là, à ce prix, cela faisait un peu trop de petits défauts


Bien sûr, je parlais uniquement des pixels morts, si à cela s'ajoute un autre problème ...



Joe Guillian a dit:


> Mais je suis satisfait qu'Apple ai apporté enfin des correctifs (hardware semble t il) sur la dalle.


Ce n'est encore qu'une rumeur concernant le changement de dalle, toujours est-il que les témoignages démontrent beaucoup moins ou pas de jaunisse sur les fabrications très récentes 
Et Apple, sans toutefois me confirmer ce changement, m'a donné la possibilité de garder mon 3ème iMac jusqu'à début mars pour un échange pour être sûre d'avoir une dalle sans problème, alors que le délai légal se terminait le 18 février.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Pour info sachez qu'Apple refuse de remplacer la machine s'il y a moins de 5 pixels morts.


----------



## Esart (24 Février 2010)

Avec l'assurance FNAC, échange dès le premier pixel mort


----------



## Jopop (25 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous !
Réception de mon Imac I5 a la fnac apres 3 mois d'attente ... Pas de pixels morts, disque dur pas trop bruyant .... Mais  fuite de lumiere en bas a droit (assez importante) .... argh !!!
Date de fabrication semaine 06.

Quelle est la meilleure solution je demande un échange a la fnac ou je traite direct avec Apple ?
Je sais qu'a la Fnac ils font des échanges pour les pixels défectueux, pour le cas d'une fuite de lumière cela fonctionne également ?


----------



## webjib (25 Février 2010)

Moi Apple n a pas voulu traiter un échange car produit acheté a la FNAC (qui plus est n'est pas un APR). J espère que tu auras plus de chance que moi car sav borné qui m a dit qu une dalle LCD ne peut pas être parfaite !! Mieux vaut faire jouer le "satisfait ou remboursé" et avec l'avoir tu en recommande un.


----------



## Joe Guillian (25 Février 2010)

bonjour,



Jopop a dit:


> Mais  fuite de lumiere en bas a droit (assez importante) .... argh !!!



J'ai du mal à me matérialiser la fuite de lumière, comment se traduit ce défaut svp ?



Jopop a dit:


> Quelle est la meilleure solution je demande un échange a la fnac ou je traite direct avec Apple ?
> Je sais qu'a la Fnac ils font des échanges pour les pixels défectueux, pour le cas d'une fuite de lumière cela fonctionne également ?



La Fnac échange en cas d'insatisfaction vis à vis du produit (cela va au delà du pixel mort), enfin ils te poseront la question du pourquoi de cette insatisfaction, après si ce phénomène de fuite de lumière est visible, il suffit de leur montrer.
Le problème avec les échanges est que l'on est vraiment pas certain (vraiment pas!) de tomber sur un nouvel iMac impec. (cela va faire mon 4ème iMac que je change !!!) Sachant que les vendeurs de la Fnac me disent que c'est une véritable 'hécatombe' tant il y a de retour d'iMac pour pb d'écrans essentiellement.


----------



## Jopop (25 Février 2010)

En réponse à Joe Guillian
En fait après test sur http://imac.squeaked.com/, le coin en bas a droite est très nettement plus clair + léger jaunissement.
Déjà a l'allumage je l'ai de suite vu, le test la confirmé.
Avec un fond d'écran blanc c'est flagrant ainsi qu'avec un fond vert. Un peu moins avec les autres couleurs.

De plus, il y a le problème du sifflement lors du réglage de la luminosité !
A 50 % ca fait mal au crâne !

Est ce que ce problème de sifflement à été réglé ?

Cet imac a pourtant une date de fabrication semaine 06 ce qui me semble quand même assez récent !

Demain retour SAV Fnac à la première heure !


----------



## Joe Guillian (25 Février 2010)

oK merci pour ta réponse, cela se voit aussi donc avec les 2 bandes grises du test ? 
Pour ma part sur l'iMac que je viens de rendre, j'avais je pense un légère fuite de luminosité sur le côté droit aussi, qui était jaune alors que le reste de l'écran vraiment était très blanc (bien plus que mes précédents i5 changés aussi depuis).
Par contre je n'avais pas de bruit du tout sur la luminosité (après test de différents réglages).
En même temps personne n'est vraiment certain d'une nouvelle référence de dalle, il ne me semble pas qu'Apple est communiqué 'officiellement' sur le sujet.
Par contre tu peux peut être vérifier la référence de ta dalle et nous la communiquer pour comparaison avec celles des uns et des autres !

_La manip est je pense la suivante (vous pouvez corriger en cas d'erreur) :

1. Ouvrir l'utilitaire ColorSync
2. Aller dans le menu déroulant Ordinateur, puis Moniteurs
3. Ouvrir ColorLCD
4. Ouvrir le profil (sur la droite)
5. Descendre dans les dernières lignes (l'une d'elles indique la réf. du modèle de dalle normalement)_ (Je ne suis pas devant un mac à l'instant et ne me souviens plus du nom de la ligne en question)




Jopop a dit:


> En réponse à Joe Guillian
> En fait après test sur http://imac.squeaked.com/, le coin en bas a droite est très nettement plus clair + léger jaunissement.
> Déjà a l'allumage je l'ai de suite vu, le test la confirmé.
> Avec un fond d'écran blanc c'est flagrant ainsi qu'avec un fond vert. Un peu moins avec les autres couleurs.
> ...


----------



## Jopop (25 Février 2010)

Joe Guillian a dit:


> oK merci pour ta réponse, cela se voit aussi donc avec les 2 bandes grises du test ?
> Pour ma part sur l'iMac que je viens de rendre, j'avais je pense un légère fuite de luminosité sur le côté droit aussi, qui était jaune alors que le reste de l'écran vraiment était très blanc (bien plus que mes précédents i5 changés aussi depuis).
> Par contre je n'avais pas de bruit du tout sur la luminosité (après test de différents réglages).
> En même temps personne n'est vraiment certain d'une nouvelle référence de dalle, il ne me semble pas qu'Apple est communiqué 'officiellement' sur le sujet.
> ...



Meme problème alors : fuite de luminosité + jaunisse.
J'ai vérifié les références de la dalle :
Fabricant : 00000610
Modèle : 00009CB5
Numéro de série : 00000000
Date de fabrication : C67AD7A1

Si d'autres personnes peuvent comparer ...

Ce problème de sifflement est également très énervant !


----------



## webjib (25 Février 2010)

Joe Guillian a dit:


> Sachant que les vendeurs de la Fnac me disent que c'est une véritable 'hécatombe' tant il y a de retour d'iMac pour pb d'écrans essentiellement.


C'est marrant, moi le SAV du magasin FNAC de Reims m'a dit qu'ils vendaient des dizaines iMac par mois et jamais aucun retour / probleme sur les écrans (j'étais le premier, en même temps le vendeur m'a dit qu'il n'avait encore livré encore AUCUN iMac 27" ... alors que le SAV me parlait de dizaine d'exemplaires vendus par mois lol).


----------



## Joe Guillian (25 Février 2010)

Jopop a dit:


> Meme problème alors : fuite de luminosité + jaunisse.
> J'ai vérifié les références de la dalle :
> Fabricant : 00000610
> Modèle : 00009CB5
> ...



Super si vous pouvez participer notamment ceux qui ont un imac 27" des semaines 50/52 etc... Cela permettrait peut être de savoir si la dalle est la même ou pas 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h16 ----------

Et bien il faut croire que toutes les Fnac n'ont pas le même discours... 
Après il y a des personnes qui sont plus ou moins sensibles à certains aspects: lorsque j'ai retourné mes i5 avec pixels morts, ceux ci ont été vendu très rapidement (dixit le resp. de rayon), en précisant aux acquéreurs qu'ils avaient des pixels morts: tous les 'mac users' ne sont pas forcement des maniaques 
Mais les problèmes autour de la dalle de l'iMac sont là, c'est indéniable, comment expliquer avoir systématiquement 1, 2 voire 3 pixels morts + fuites de luminosité, jaunisse, etc !




webjib a dit:


> C'est marrant, moi le SAV du magasin FNAC de Reims m'a dit qu'ils vendaient des dizaines iMac par mois et jamais aucun retour / probleme sur les écrans (j'étais le premier, en même temps le vendeur m'a dit qu'il n'avait encore livré encore AUCUN iMac 27" ... alors que le SAV me parlait de dizaine d'exemplaires vendus par mois lol).


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Pour ma part c'est idem : 

Fabricant : 00000610
Modèle : 00009CB5
Numéro de série : 00000000
Date de fabrication : C67AD7A1

iMac 27" semaine 07


----------



## eagle76 (26 Février 2010)

fuite de luminosité + jaunisse.
 les références de la dalle :
Fabricant : 00000610
Modèle : 00009CB5
Numéro de série : 00000000
Date de fabrication : C67AD7A1

Imac 27 I5 semaine 51


----------



## Esart (26 Février 2010)

Forte jaunisse sur un 27" C2D 3,06 fabriqué semaine 3:

références de la dalle:
Fabricant: 00000610
Modèle: 00009CB5
N° série: 00000000
Date fabrication: C67AD7A1

Ce qui m'inquiète c'est qu'avec une dalle de la même série Fox-Hound n'a aucun problème.
Il s'agit donc d'une dispersion de fabrication au sein d'une même série !

Le problème est-il vraiment matériel ?...


----------



## Joe Guillian (26 Février 2010)

En tout cas cela prouve (un peu d'après le n° de modèle) que la dalle n'a pas changé.
Je ne sais pas si un constructeur de dalle change sa référence après avoir réaliser un correctif... 
Après il se peut que le calibrage de la dalle ne soit pas le même, du coup cela implique un réglage afin d'avoir une meilleur uniformité de la lumière...


----------



## bambougroove (26 Février 2010)

Joe Guillian a dit:


> ... Par contre tu peux peut être vérifier la référence de ta dalle et nous la communiquer pour comparaison avec celles des uns et des autres !
> 
> _La manip est je pense la suivante (vous pouvez corriger en cas d'erreur) :
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

*Es-tu sûr que c'est la bonne manipulation pour obtenir la référence exacte de la dalle utilisée ?*

Celle-ci permet d'obtenir les informations suivantes :



> _*Informations sur la marque et le modèle du moniteur Apple :*
> Fabricant: 00000610
> Modèle: 00009CB5
> N° série: 00000000
> Date fabrication: C67AD7A1_



J'ai les mêmes informations concernant mon 3ème iMac 27" i7 semaine 03, avec une dalle défectueuse : très légère jaunisse, uniformité peu satisfaisante (barre horizontale grise à environ 3 cm du bas), fuites de luminosité.

*En revanche, sur un forum anglophone qui faisait état d'une rumeur concernant le changement de la dalle, la référence indiquée n'est pas la même, à savoir :*
Nouvelle : LG 661-5527
Ancienne : LG 661-5312

Source : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=866956

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h09 ----------

D'après le site iFixit, référence de la dalle du 27" : *LG LM270WQ1*
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iMac-Intel-27-Inch/1236/1







Voir aussi : http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/iMac-Magic-Mouse-3688

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h11 ----------

C'est-à-dire la même référence que la dalle de l'écran DELL 27 " :
http://www.pcworld.fr/2009/12/16/materiel/peripheriques/dell-u2711-2560x1440/464741/


----------



## Joe Guillian (26 Février 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> *Es-tu sûr que c'est la bonne manipulation pour obtenir la référence exacte de la dalle utilisée ?*



J'ai regardé un peu sur le net et ce sont les seules manip. que j'ai trouvé pour identifier la référence de la dalle... 
En tout cas tes info. sont intéressantes, cela nous indique la marque de la Dalle et le fait qu'elle aurait peut être évoluée...

Pour faire suite à mon témoignage, j'ai récupéré ce jour et suite à 3 changements (2 core i5 et 1 core i7 déjà rendus) un nouvel i7 (semaine de fabrication = 6).
En résumé, c'est l'écran le plus blanc que j'ai eu, mon précédent i7 était déjà mieux mais avec une légère fuite de lumière à droite et donc un peu jauni sur une petite zone. 
Sur celui que j'ai récupéré, je vois moins ce défaut... De toute façon là je le garde car j'en ai marre de changer, cela va faire 4 mois au bas mot que j'ai commandé mon matériel et je ne l'ai pas utilisé réellement (hormis démarrage, constat des défauts et puis retour au magasin  )

Ce dernier est vraiment le mieux (disque dur vraiment peu audible, pas de sifflement en jouant sur le réglage de la luminosité, mais ces points étaient ok aussi sur mon précédent i7)...

En parallèle, j'ai réalisé aussi un étalonnage de mon écran qui me permet d'avoir un blanc vraiment blanc et cela rend pas mal


----------



## bambougroove (26 Février 2010)

Joe Guillian a dit:


> ...
> Sur celui que j'ai récupéré, je vois moins ce défaut... De toute façon là je le garde car j'en ai marre de changer, cela va faire 4 mois au bas mot que j'ai commandé mon matériel et je ne l'ai pas utilisé réellement (hormis démarrage, constat des défauts et puis retour au magasin  )


Yes, c'est très frustrant et je compatis 

Les choses s'améliorent, espérons que tout cela soit très bientôt derrière nous


----------



## divoli (26 Février 2010)

Apple reconnait les problèmes d'écran des iMac 27".


----------



## bambougroove (26 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Apple reconnait les problèmes d'écran des iMac 27".




Je contacte mon correspondant attitré AppleCare (3 échanges ça crée des liens lol) dès demain !!


----------



## Pierre C. (26 Février 2010)

Ah ca c'est de la bonne news... !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Bon vu que ça semble réglé, j'aimerais quand même faire quelque chose pour le mien. Pour le voir faut le chercher, l'observer, mais quand j'ai un écran uni, ça et la magnifique poussière derrière l'écran, ça fait mal quand même...
Seulement j'ai un besoin quasi quotidien de cette machine, pour mon boulot pro et/ou scolaire,
savez-vous si en faisant valoir ce besoin, (pour l'imac 27" "de base") on peut essayer de soutirer un échange rapide ? (j'ai le mien depuis la sortie environ).
Car un envoie en réparation, je n'en ai malheureusement pas le temps...


----------



## Joe Guillian (26 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Apple reconnait les problèmes d'écran des iMac 27".



Merci pour cette info. pour ceux qui vont contacter le SAV tenez nous informés des suites que donne Apple à ce problème...


----------



## pistache18 (27 Février 2010)

Joe Guillian a dit:


> Merci pour cette info. pour ceux qui vont contacter le SAV tenez nous informés des suites que donne Apple à ce problème...



Pas le courage de lire tout ce fil...

Que propose Apple comme solution face au problème de jaunisse ? A part l'échange hasardeux ?


Il y a  t il une solution logicielle ?  

Et en quoi le problème serait résolu dernièrement ? Changement de référence de dalle à la production ?

Merci.


----------



## tedy57 (28 Février 2010)

un de mes amis a contacté le sav pour son problème de jaunisse (peu significatif), et l'apple care l'a dirigé vers un des réparateurs du secteur pour le changement de la dalle, sans plus de précisions en disant que le problème avait été résolu, maintenant wait and see !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

Apparemment ce qui reste encore de plus sûr, c'est d'attendre la Rev B. 
Pour ce qui es de mon cas, je me considère comme chanceux.


----------



## bambougroove (1 Mars 2010)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> Apparemment ce qui reste encore de plus sûr, c'est d'attendre la Rev B.


Ce n'est pas si sûr d'après les témoignages des plus anciens du forum, car chaque révision amène son lot de nouveautés qui peuvent aussi amener des problèmes 

Dorénavant, j'attendrais qu'Apple ait communiqué officiellement concernant une solution en cas de gros problèmes pour me précipiter sur leur prochain ... bijou :love:


----------



## divoli (1 Mars 2010)

Cette histoire de révision A, B ou C est une sottise, à chaque révision il peut apparaitre des problèmes, plus ou moins importants selon le type et le nombre de nouveaux composants.

Par exemple, les MBP Santa Rosa Merom et Penryn n'étaient pas des révisions A, et cela n'a pas empêcher d'embarquer une carte graphique (la nVidia 8600M) dont de nombreux lots étaient défectueux car touchés par un défaut de fabrication. Il a fallu presque 12 mois pour que l'on se rende compte du problème (un site a commencé par pointer du doigt le problème de conception malgré le fait que nVidia l'ait d'abord nié, pour être finalement acculée à le reconnaitre), et 15 mois pour qu'Apple le reconnaisse comme défaut de fabrication.

Comme quoi, tu peux toujours attendre, tu n'es jamais à l'abri d'une mauvaise surprise, qui n'est pas forcément visible dès le départ.


----------



## vaiko666 (3 Mars 2010)

J'ai reçu mon second i7, semaine de fabrication 07, plus de bruit lors de la mise en veille et pour l'instant, tout roule impec 

Pour la jaunisse, vraiment difficile de se faire une idée. Du fait que l'on est sensibilisé au problème, on va chercher le jaune sur l'écran jusqu'à le trouver. Sans compter l'angle de vue, la luminosité ambiante, etc... A moins que ce soit flagrant. 

Y'a pas plus objectif comme option pour savoir si on est concerné ou non ??? (heureusement, il me semble que ne c'est pas le cas cette fois pour moi )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

Pour le test de la jaunisse rends toi ici : *http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php*
La moindre jaunisse saute au yeux avec ce test.


----------



## I2M (3 Mars 2010)

vaiko666 a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon second i7, semaine de fabrication 07, plus de bruit lors de la mise en veille et pour l'instant, tout roule impec
> 
> Pour la jaunisse, vraiment difficile de se faire une idée. Du fait que l'on est sensibilisé au problème, on va chercher le jaune sur l'écran jusqu'à le trouver. Sans compter l'angle de vue, la luminosité ambiante, etc... A moins que ce soit flagrant.
> 
> Y'a pas plus objectif comme option pour savoir si on est concerné ou non ??? (heureusement, il me semble que ne c'est pas le cas cette fois pour moi )



Il est probablement jaune à un certain degré comme 100% des Imac 27".
Si le degré de jaunisse te convient, cela s'arrête là pour toi. Il ne te reste plus qu'à enfin profiter de ton achat. 
J'attends mon 3ème et, tout ce que j'espère, c'est qu'il ne soit pas pire que le précédent...
En effet, il semble que les choses ne vont pas en s'améliorant...


----------



## bambougroove (3 Mars 2010)

I2M a dit:


> En effet, il semble que les choses ne vont pas en s'améliorant...


??

C'est pourtant le contraire selon les témoignages : les choses s'améliorent 

J'attends encore un peu avant de changer pour un 4ème exemplaire (le 3ème était de la semaine 05), mais depuis l'annonce d'Apple il y a quelques jours (*), il semble que le problème soit réglé (nouvelle dalle ?).

Cela dit, nous attendons les témoignages de ceux qui auront procédé à un changement de dalle et de ceux qui seront livrés APRES cette annonce 


(*) http://www.macg.co/news/voir/145221/apple-reconnait-les-problemes-d-ecran-des-imac-27


----------



## I2M (3 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> ??
> 
> C'est pourtant le contraire selon les témoignages : les choses s'améliorent
> 
> ...



Vu sur d'autres forums, Imacs ayant la jaunisse (semaine 09)...
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2218213&tstart=0&start=1860
Donc problème non réglé.


----------



## bambougroove (3 Mars 2010)

I2M a dit:


> Vu sur d'autres forums, Imacs ayant la jaunisse (semaine 09)...
> http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2218213&tstart=0&start=1860
> Donc problème non réglé.


La semaine 09 c'était la semaine dernière, donc encore un peu trop tôt après l'annonce du 26 février


----------



## I2M (3 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> La semaine 09 c'était la semaine dernière, donc encore un peu trop tôt après l'annonce du 26 février



Espérons-le... on peut toujours rêver d'un changement de dalle?


----------



## madnu (3 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de faire le grand saut, passer du PC à l'Imac 21.5 pouces (acheté en février à la Fnac). Et malheureusement que des problèmes...
1er mac acheté fin janvier : plusieurs pixels défectueux..changé immédiatement
2ème iMAC : problème de tâche jaunâtre vraiment apparent sur le coin en bas droit..à nouveau changé.
3ème iMAC : même problème des zones jaunes plus diluées...mais visibles...surtout avec des surfaces blanches (et donc avec le test). 

C'est mon premier MAC et j'avoue que je ne sais plus quoi faire...laisser tomber et essayer d'oublier ces tâches jaunes ou le retourner...? Je l'utilise en priorité pour du graphisme...

Est-ce que quelqu'un à ce problème également avec son imac 21.5 ???


----------



## pistache18 (3 Mars 2010)

A propos du jaunissement, je suis persuadé que les modèles sans la moindre tendance jaune sont une minorité.

De plus, le grand patron d'Apple disait lui même qu'il n'avait pas de solution à ce sujet qui existait déjà bien avant la sortie de ses nouveaux iMac.

Qu'une solution soit trouvée pour le sursaut d'écran, oui, sans aucun doute, pour le jaunissement, j'aimerais me tromper mais je n'y crois pas !!!


----------



## kiks (3 Mars 2010)

@madnu
Salut, tu peux regarder ici si tu veux.


----------



## pistache18 (3 Mars 2010)

madnu a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens de faire le grand saut, passer du PC à l'Imac 21.5 pouces (acheté en février à la Fnac). Et malheureusement que des problèmes...
> 1er mac acheté fin janvier : plusieurs pixels défectueux..changé immédiatement
> ...



Pour ma part ma dalle n'est pas parfaite, (très légère jaunisse à droite ), encore faut il le voir sur le testeur.  J'utilise Photoshop CS4, donc à droite où je placerai mes fenêtres, ce qui n'aura aucunes répercutions sur le retraitement photo. 

Maintenant si au cours de l'année, on apprend qu'une vrai solution fiable existe, alors oui, par principe, je procèderai à une réparation.


----------



## bambougroove (3 Mars 2010)

madnu a dit:


> j'avoue que je ne sais plus quoi faire...


Bonsoir et bienvenue 

Que faire ? Lire 4 posts au-dessus du tien ça serait déjà bien !! 
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/145221/apple-reconnait-les-problemes-d-ecran-des-imac-27


----------



## Vouzemoi (5 Mars 2010)

Il aura fallut 6 mois pour qu'apple reconnaisse le problème, en l'ayant nié durant tout ce temps. En attendant cela à fait des malheureux qui ont payé très cher une machine qu'apple savait défectueuse.
Belle image de marque donné par Apple, qui finalement n'est pas mieux qu'un revendeur à la sauvette.
Je suis finalement très content d'avoir annulé ma commande, et comme beaucoup qui se sont laisser séduire par les commentaires des pro apple, je ne suis pas près d'y revenir.


----------



## pistache18 (5 Mars 2010)

Vouzemoi a dit:


> Il aura fallut 6 mois pour qu'apple reconnaisse le problème, en l'ayant nié durant tout ce temps. En attendant cela à fait des malheureux qui ont payé très cher une machine qu'apple savait défectueuse.
> Belle image de marque donné par Apple, qui finalement n'est pas mieux qu'un revendeur à la sauvette.
> Je suis finalement très content d'avoir annulé ma commande, et comme beaucoup qui se sont laisser séduire par les commentaires des pro apple, je ne suis pas près d'y revenir.



C'est bien dommage pour toi que tu restes sur un échec car je suis sûr que sans ces soucis de jeunesse, tu aurais apprécié une telle machine ! 

Passionné par l'image, travailler la photo sur une telle résolution, c'est un réel plaisir. Une sensation de relief saisissante ! On est pas vollé ! 

Attention à ne pas stigmatiser non plus dans ton "argumentaire" (dernière phrase) .


----------



## bambougroove (5 Mars 2010)

Vouzemoi a dit:


> Il aura fallut 6 mois pour qu'apple reconnaisse le problème, en l'ayant nié durant tout ce temps. En attendant cela à fait des malheureux qui ont payé très cher une machine qu'apple savait défectueuse.


4 mois pour régler le problème c'est en effet long, mais il n'est pas prouvé que toutes les machines étaient défectueuses, bien que je pense que cela a touché une grande partie de la production.
De toute façon Apple assumera en remplaçant dans le cadre de la garantie légale les dalles défectueuses, et sur les dernières fabrications (depuis janvier environ) la jaunisse (très légère) n'empêchait pas une utilisation courante.

Pour le reste, je comprends ta déception et comme le dit Pistache18 c'est bien dommage que tu restes sur cet échec et que tu renonces à switcher pour un problème matériel temporaire, car outre le grand plaisir de l'utilisation de cette machine, tu perds aussi celui de l'utilisation de Mac OS X.


PS : 
J'utilise Windows et Mac OS X, personnellement et dans le cadre de mon travail, et je ne fais pas partie des "FanaticGirl" aveuglément pro Apple


----------



## madnu (5 Mars 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses et content de voir qu'Apple a trouvé une solution. 

A votre avis est-ce qu'il faut se précipiter vers le SAV pour demander un remplacement de sa dalle  (pour ma part la FNAC..et quand j'ai changé mon deuxième imac 21,5 pour ce problème, il avait pas l'air d'être trop au courant) ou est-ce qu'il vaut mieux attendre ?


----------



## bambougroove (5 Mars 2010)

madnu a dit:


> A votre avis est-ce qu'il faut se précipiter vers le SAV pour demander un remplacement de sa dalle  (pour ma part la FNAC..et quand j'ai changé mon deuxième imac 21,5 pour ce problème, il avait pas l'air d'être trop au courant) ou est-ce qu'il vaut mieux attendre ?


Il n'y a pas encore de témoignages sur le forum concernant les fabrications semaine 10 (soit la semaine après l'annonce de réglement des problèmes de dalle).
Si tu n'est plus dans les délais pour un échange complet, attends un peu.


----------



## rolweb (5 Mars 2010)

Bonjour , 

Pour ma part j'attends mon nouveau I Mac 27 core2Duo vers le 22 Mars 
Car l'actuel semaine de fabrication 08 a encore la jaunisse 

Je vous tient informé dés réception


----------



## asjacks (6 Mars 2010)

> De plus, le grand patron d'Apple disait lui même qu'il n'avait pas de solution à ce sujet qui existait déjà bien avant la sortie de ses nouveaux iMac.



Incroyable, ils nous vendent des machines sachant qu'elles ont des problemes. En ce qui me concerne le credibilité d'apple est reduite a néant, sans parler de la politique SAV pour tous les produits. Dommage car ayant passé 15 ans sur windows et ces 2 dernieres années sur un imac 24, j'ai pu apprecier l'os d'apple qui bat par ko ca pauvre windows MAIS niveau hardware c'est loin d'etre le cas.

Pour le prix d'un 27 pouces on a un pc haut de gammes et là je parles des pieces. mettre un radeon 4850 sur un 27 alors qu'il faudrait une 5870 voir une 5890 c'est un peu leger. Bref pour 1800 euros je me suis réalisé un pc d'entrée haut de gamme ou j'ai pu choisir toutes les pieces une par une avec une garantie sur chacune d'entre elle et ou mon ecran 24 pouces n'aura pour sur aucun probleme sauf peut etre de pixel mort mais garantie pour ca.

Mon seul regret sera mac os, mon envi de passer du 24 au 27 est passé definitivement. Peut etre reviendra t'elle un jour... en attendant je conserve mon 24 qui va une NOUVELLE fois repartir en reparation (tache blanche et noir + jaunisse sur ecran)


----------



## bambougroove (6 Mars 2010)

asjacks a dit:


> Incroyable, ils nous vendent des machines sachant qu'elles ont des problemes.


En effet c'est scandaleux !! 

Etait-ce le cas de TOUTES les machines (iMac dernière génération et les précédentes) ?
Dans ce cas, les magazines papier et les sites internet qui ont pratiqué des tests nous auraient également menti 
Rien ne nous permet de l'affirmer, même si je pense qu'une grande partie de la production de l'iMac dernière génération était touchée, car rien que pour mon cas 3 iMac 27" i7 consécutifs avec principalement jaunisse et DD bruyant ça n'est pas du hasard !! 

J'attends les témoignages concernant les fabrications à partir de la semaine 10 pour prendre une décision :mouais:


----------



## tumazul (6 Mars 2010)

asjacks a dit:


> Pour le prix d'un 27 pouces on a un pc haut de gammes et là je parles des pieces. mettre un radeon 4850 sur un 27 alors qu'il faudrait une 5870 voir une 5890 c'est un peu leger. Bref pour 1800 euros je me suis réalisé un pc d'entrée haut de gamme ou j'ai pu choisir toutes les pieces une par une avec une garantie sur chacune d'entre elle et ou mon ecran 24 pouces n'aura pour sur aucun probleme sauf peut etre de pixel mort mais garantie pour ca.



pour 1800 tu ne peux pas avoir un pc equivalent avec un ecran 27 pouces de cette résolution
c'est pour cette raison que j'ai choisi l'iMac au départ


----------



## Xian (6 Mars 2010)

C'est vraiment un défouloir, ce fil !

L'écran 27 fait des déçus, ok on a compris. C'est LG qui le fabrique, et il ne livre pas qu'Apple. Alors, le même écran LG dans un iMac ou comme écran standalone, c'est toujours le même.

@ asjacks : ce qui nous intéresserait, plutôt que tes états d'âme, c'est que tu fasses le test des bandes grises avec ton écran 24, si tu l'as acheté, et que tu nous dises la marque, le modèle et si l'homogénéité est parfaite ou non.

Si d'autres ont des écrans 27 d'une autre marque, on voudrait bien savoir aussi.

Perso, je n'ai aucune envie d'abandonner mon i7 27". Je veux juste avoir des infos pour décider si je fais appel au SAV pour un remplacement de dalle, ou de machine, s'il existe des écrans parfaitement homogènes.

Je rappelle que j'ai un modèle semaine 47 qui ne scintille pas et n'est pas bruyant. La jaunisse, je l'ai vue en faisant le test.


----------



## pinkipou (6 Mars 2010)

Je veux bien comprendre que cette jaunisse puisse gêner des professionnels de l'image, mais pour monsieur tout le monde, je trouve que la qualité d'image est très bonne et que les couleurs sont éclatantes. D'ailleurs c'était la remarque que j'ai le plus entendu concernant les personnes qui ont vu mon écran (Imac core i7)
Il a été construit semaine 3 et a une légère tendance a tirer vers la jaunisse.


----------



## tumazul (6 Mars 2010)

Xian a dit:


> C'est vraiment un défouloir, ce fil !
> 
> L'écran 27 fait des déçus, ok on a compris. C'est LG qui le fabrique, et il ne livre pas qu'Apple. Alors, le même écran LG dans un iMac ou comme écran standalone, c'est toujours le même.
> 
> ...



si il te convient garde le, il faut arrêter de bloquer la dessus, la plupart des possesseurs de 27 ont une légère jaunisse mais ils ne l'aurait jamais vu sans faire le test


----------



## pinkipou (6 Mars 2010)

tumazul a dit:


> si il te convient garde le, il faut arrêter de bloquer la dessus, la plupart des possesseurs de 27 ont une légère jaunisse mais ils ne l'aurait jamais vu sans faire le test



Tout a fait d'accord avec toi !


----------



## webjib (6 Mars 2010)

Si encore c'était tout l'écran qui tirait vers le jaune, ce serait moins grave mais ce n'a jamais été le problème ! Le problème c'est d'avoir une partie haute plutôt froide et la partie basse plutôt très chaude. Et personnellement sur le modèle semaine 5 que j'ai eu, cela se voyait sur une simple page blanche de Safari. Et quand j'ai voulu faire un peu de création web, c'est impossible de calibrer une couleur, vu que selon où t'es sur l'écran, la couleur est différente.

Quand je vois des écrans 22" et 24" qui n'ont pas ce genre de défauts, je ne vois pas pourquoi on l'accepterait sur un écran 27" tout ça parce que c'est Apple. Que les LCD aient des problèmes d'uniformité d'éclairage, cela a souvent été le cas, mais c'est la première fois que je vois un LCD avoir un défaut d'uniformité colorimétrique !

Ensuite, je crois que le problème est plus ou moins important selon les iMacs et selon la sensibilité des gens. Bcp voient en effet l'invisible (ils deviennent paranao et voient une jaunisse là où y'a rien) mais cela ne doit pas faire oublier que certains sont affectés par un problème réél.


----------



## Vouzemoi (7 Mars 2010)

Pas besoin d'être un professionnel de l'image pour ne pas apprécier d'avoir un écran jaune. En tant que simple amateur photo j'aime regarder, travailler mes images avec les couleurs réelles, et même si je  peux compenser le jaune pour avoir une image nette à l'écran, je n'ose imaginer le massacre sur un tirage papier ensuite. Le fait que l'écran soit un LG ou autre je ne vois pas en quoi cela devrait dédouaner Apple sur le fait qu'ils se doivent de fournir une machine irréprochable. N'est ce pas sur ce créneau précisément qu'il ont bâti leur légende ?
Cet épisode me rappelle celui des macintosh dans les années 90. Apple n'a jamais voulu reconnaitre les problèmes liés à cette gamme. Jobs allant sur l'arc boutisme. Résultat Apple s'est effondré, Jobs a été viré, et il a fallut la bonté de Microsoft pour leur éviter le dépôt de bilan. Leur récent succès sur la vente de lecteurs mp3 et de téléphones, leur a peut être une fois encore faire perdre toute notion d'écoute.
En attendant de voir l"évolution je me garderais bien de franchir le pas. Pourtant ce 27" est superbe et me fait envie.


----------



## tiguanito (7 Mars 2010)

Xian a dit:


> C'est vraiment un défouloir, ce fil !
> 
> L'écran 27 fait des déçus, ok on a compris. C'est LG qui le fabrique, et il ne livre pas qu'Apple. Alors, le même écran LG dans un iMac ou comme écran standalone, c'est toujours le même.
> 
> ...



Salut, 

J'ai actuellement un PC avec Dell 27'' (2707WFP), qui ne présente pas de défaut d'uniformité de couleur (pas de dominante de couleur à certains endroits), pas de pixel mort, bref aucun défaut particulier. J'ai fait les tests de http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php et les bandes grises sont toujours grises en haut et en bas. 
Je suis intéressé pour passer sur un iMac 27, un achat un peu "impulsionnel", mais si je mets 2000 (i7) pour me retrouver avec un écran avec des défauts que je n'ai pas actuellement sur mon Dell qui a presque 3ans, franchement ça comment a me gêner ... j'espère que les dernières versions des dalles iMac 27 ont été corrigées, sinon je ne ferai pas le "switch" (sachant qu'il faut que je revende mon Dell en plus)
a+


----------



## asjacks (7 Mars 2010)

Xian a dit:


> C'est vraiment un défouloir, ce fil !
> 
> L'écran 27 fait des déçus, ok on a compris. C'est LG qui le fabrique, et il ne livre pas qu'Apple. Alors, le même écran LG dans un iMac ou comme écran standalone, c'est toujours le même.
> 
> ...



Mes etats d'ames lol apparemement je ne suis pas le seul ici a en avoir. A croire que ca en gene certain que l'on puisse en avoir concernant apple. Des ecran pc j'en ai eu un paquet de plusieurs marques differentes pour du dual screen etc et jamais eu de problemes. 
Mon but n'est pas de te decourager a abandonner ton 27 mais au prix ou tu la payer je ne me poserais pas la question de savoir si je dois l'envoyer au sav ou non. Si il a un probleme, il est evident que tu dois le renvoyer sauf si pour toi il est normal d'acheter un produit 2000 et de devoir s'accomoder de problemes d'ecrans.. ou autres.
Maintenant je touve comique ou affligeant de devoir faire attention a la semaine de construction d'un produit pour se donner confiance dans la qualité du produit. Y a que chez apple que l'on voit ca ! 
Encore une fois je suis le premier a dire que le systeme d'exploitation apple est l'un si ce n'est le meilleur que j'ai pu utiliser, que leurs produits a defaut d'etre superbement adapter niveau hardware son extrement interressant mais leur imac 27 n'est pas au point au vu du prix demandé pour le moment, ce qui en decourage pas mal. Mon 24 fait l'affaire meme si apple a du changer, la carte mere, ensuite la carte graphique, le disque dur et maintenant l'ecran, ca fait bcp pour un produit dit de qualité n'en deplaise aux fan de la pomme.


----------



## chauchette (8 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Nouveau membre de la famille Apple, je me suis offert récemment le iMac 27" à la mi-février. Jusque là tout va bien, mais la semaine dernière, lors d'une retouche photo je me suis aperçu qu'il y avait des tâches jaunes sur l'écran... Bon, je  vais à la pêche à l'information sur le net, je fais le fameux test avec les barres grises et là quelle HORREUR  je me rend compte que mon iMac à la jaunisse  Toute la partie basse de l'écran est touchée et surtout le quart inférieur droit... J'avais déjà reperé la barre sombre horizontale dans le bas de l'écran lors du démarrage. Moi qui pensait être épargné... Sniff
Pas grave, j'appelle AppleCare, je décris mon problème, le type au bout du fil me dit que le problème est connu, il fait faire un reboot (3 fois de suite pour réinitialiser la RAM) => AUCUN changement. Il finit par m'envoyer un lien des deux fameuses mises à jour mise en ligne pour les problèmes d'écran, sauf que mon iMac est déjà à jour... Résultat : aucun changement pour moi, pour un produit acheté pas loin de 2000  ça m'embête un peu quand même... 
Alors dois-je attendre ou pas avant de le mettre en réparation pour un changement de dalle ? Apple ayant communiqué que le problème était résolu... (La question est de savoir si on y croit).


----------



## divoli (8 Mars 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> Pas grave, j'appelle AppleCare, je décris mon problème, le type au bout du fil me dit que le problème est connu, il fait faire un reboot (3 fois de suite pour réinitialiser la RAM) => AUCUN changement. Il finit par m'envoyer un lien des deux fameuses mises à jour mise en ligne pour les problèmes d'écran, sauf que mon iMac est déjà à jour...



Ouf ! Il ne t'a pas demandé de réinstaller Mac OS X et tous les logiciels, tu l'as échappé belle. 

Non mais sérieusement, c'est un problème purement hardware, les mises à jour en ligne ne changeront rien (elles règlent le problème de scintillement, que tu n'as apparemment pas).

Et après tout cela, le type t'a proposé quoi ? Rien ? Il faudrait le rappeler. 

Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les autres membres, mais il faudrait amener ton Mac dans un centre agréé pour qu'il change la dalle.


----------



## Xian (8 Mars 2010)

Je trouve aussi que si tu n'es pas content, tu dois faire appel au SAV et exiger qu'ils règlent le problème. 

Je n'arrive pas à être d'accord avec ceux qui râlent sur le prix, pour une piètre qualité, etc. Par contre, je trouve que le prix de l'iMac justifie un changement de dalle si elle n'est pas satisfaisante, voire le changement de machine.


----------



## chauchette (8 Mars 2010)

Oui, j'hésite à rappeler pour demander un changement de la dalle. Je peux toujours rappeler AppleCare pour leur demander ce qu'il en est du problème de jaunissement, mais je suis pas sûr qu'ils me répondent....
Est-on sûr que le problème est définitivement réglé ? En effet, à part le site de Guizmodo, aucune trace du fameux communiqué d'Apple... Je suis sceptique 

Je serai curieux de savoir si au moins UNE personne à un écran iMac sans tâche jaune.

C'est peut être plus sage d'attendre un peu avant de faire appel au SAV, histoire d'avoir des retours sur les dalles récentes, nan ?!




Comme dirait Adam :
"J'aurai dû résister à la tentation de la pomme..."
​


----------



## tiguanito (8 Mars 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> B
> Alors dois-je attendre ou pas avant de le mettre en réparation pour un changement de dalle ? Apple ayant communiqué que le problème était résolu... (La question est de savoir si on y croit).



ca vaut le coup d'attendre quelques jours pour avoir des retours sur la semaine de fabrication 10 /2010. Mais les espoirs sont minces, aux US ceux qui ont eu la dalle echangee recemment n'ont pas vu de progres. Mais si jamais il s'avere que les dernieres dalles ameliorent/reglent vraiment le probleme, il faudra demander l'echange. Sinon il faudra vivre avec je suppose ....
De mon cote j'attends de savoir si ces problemes la sont regles avant de commander un i7 aussi. Au passage, il y a aussi le probleme du lecteur DVD qui raye les disques ... (ca commence a faire beaucoup !)


----------



## divoli (8 Mars 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> C'est peut être plus sage d'attendre un peu avant de faire appel au SAV,  histoire d'avoir des retours sur les dalles récentes, nan ?!​


Ce serait intéressant que tu indiques la semaine de fabrication de ton iMac.

Comme l'a dit un autre membre, c'est quand même dingue que l'on en arrive là, mais bon...


----------



## chauchette (8 Mars 2010)

Ah oui, pardon, j'ai omis de le mettre

Semaine 6 (Février).





PS: Merci pour vos réponses rapides !!


----------



## Xian (8 Mars 2010)

MOi, j'attends encore un peu. Je voudrais être sût de ne devoir changer qu'une fois...

Ce serait bien que ceux qui on t fait un changement récent viennent dire si le problème est réglé. Si un nouvel utilisateur passe par ici, ce serait sympa aussi de nous raconter la couleur de son écran


----------



## bullrottt (8 Mars 2010)

ce n'est pas normal de débourser 2000 euros et se taper un écran foireux
le pire c'est qu'on a l'impression qu'ils ne trouvent pas normal qu'on réclame...

il y a une tache jaune, c est pas grave monsieur ça ne se vois pas trop ...

ça me fout les boules...

SI ça continu comme ça... ça va pas sentir bon cette histoire ... on parle de 2000 euros quand même...


----------



## pistache18 (8 Mars 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> Je veux bien comprendre que cette jaunisse puisse gêner des professionnels de l'image, mais pour monsieur tout le monde, je trouve que la qualité d'image est très bonne et que les couleurs sont éclatantes. D'ailleurs c'était la remarque que j'ai le plus entendu concernant les personnes qui ont vu mon écran (Imac core i7)
> Il a été construit semaine 3 et a une légère tendance a tirer vers la jaunisse.



Pareil pour moi.

Pour le moment je le garde car je suis persuadé que le problème de jaunisse n'est pas résolu contrairement à ce qui à été dit.

Bien sûr on peut accepter une réparation, qui me semble une solution moins aléatoire qu'un échange. Mais comment un technicien Apple peut il savoir à l'avance sur une dalle nue qu'elle ne va pas virer au jaune après le montage ? Je suis persuadé que sur ce critère de jaunisse , c'est la roulette russe côté SAV, car si le problème est connu il n'est pas résolu ! Pour rappel il existait déjà sur les iMac 24 pouces ! Seuls les problèmes de sursauts d'affichage le sont !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------




tumazul a dit:


> si il te convient garde le, il faut arrêter de bloquer la dessus, la plupart des possesseurs de 27 ont une légère jaunisse mais ils ne l'aurait jamais vu sans faire le test



Je partage cet avis.


----------



## Xian (8 Mars 2010)

Et on n'a toujours aucune idée de l'origine de cette jaunisse ? Il me parait difficile de croire que le problème est réglé si on ne sait pas quel était le composant défectueux ni par quoi on l'a remplacé


----------



## webjib (8 Mars 2010)

Moi je me demande si c'est pas un problème de chaleur qui cause ce soucis. En fait là où l'écran est le plus froid  (partie supérieure de l'écran) c'est aussi là que l'iMac est le plus chaud niveau température.


----------



## Esart (8 Mars 2010)

Si tu sais lire, tu verras qu'Apple a changé les dalles. Les nouvelles n'ont pas la même référence.
Le seul moyen de régler le problème c'est de changer la dalle.
Pourquoi se poser plus de question ? Si tu as un problème, retour à Apple pour échange.


----------



## tiguanito (8 Mars 2010)

Probleme de jaunisse non resolu d'apres ceux qui ont recu les dernieres versions d'iMac 27 
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=824940&page=71


----------



## bambougroove (8 Mars 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Probleme de jaunisse non resolu d'apres ceux qui ont recu les dernieres versions d'iMac 27
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=824940&page=71


Merci pour l'info 

2 seulement ont reçu un iMac semaine 10, et il a toujours un problème de jaunisse :mouais:
Attendons d'autres témoignages.

_"My second iMac (week 10), which I received last friday, is much better but still yellowish on the lower part of the screen, mostly on the right and a bit less on the left side (see pic in my post above)."_

PS : je rappelle que l'annonce d'Apple date du 26 février, et qu'il faut donc prendre en compte uniquement les fabrications semaine 10 et ultérieures.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h56 ----------




Esart a dit:


> Si tu sais lire, tu verras qu'Apple a changé les dalles. Les nouvelles n'ont pas la même référence.


Houlaaa le ton pas cool :mouais:

Et tu l'as lu où _"qu'Apple a changé les dalles. Les nouvelles n'ont pas la même référence."_ ?
Et c'est quoi cette nouvelle référence ?

Merci d'être plus précis


----------



## I2M (8 Mars 2010)

Esart a dit:


> Si tu sais lire, tu verras qu'Apple a changé les dalles. Les nouvelles n'ont pas la même référence.
> Le seul moyen de régler le problème c'est de changer la dalle.
> Pourquoi se poser plus de question ? Si tu as un problème, retour à Apple pour échange.



Encore quelqu'un qui parle sans savoir...
Apple n'a jamais communiqué officiellement sur le problème d'écran. 
Il y a juste une rumeur relayée par Gizmodo qui dit qu'Apple a trouvé la solution.
Il n'est nulle part précisé que la dalle a été changée!


----------



## Bétélgeuse (8 Mars 2010)

Xian a dit:


> Et on n'a toujours aucune idée de l'origine de cette jaunisse ? Il me parait difficile de croire que le problème est réglé si on ne sait pas quel était le composant défectueux ni par quoi on l'a remplacé



As tu pris connaissance de la mémo interne que Apple a communiqué a son personnel sur les problèmes d'affichages sur la variabilité des couleurs ou des teintes jaunatres  et des dispositions 
qu'il prend a cet effet ?


----------



## bambougroove (8 Mars 2010)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> As tu pris connaissance de la mémo interne que Apple a communiqué a son personnel sur les problèmes d'affichages sur la variabilité des couleurs ou des teintes jaunatres  et des dispositions
> qu'il prend a cet effet ?


Il date de quand ce mémo ?
Ca serait bien de nous fournir un lien, en tout cas s'il s'agit d'un vieux mémo dont j'avais eu également connaissance ... il est "périmé" depuis le 26 février.
De plus ce n'est pas une annonce vraiment officielle d'Apple. 

*C'est pourquoi nous attendons des retours d'expérience de iMac 27" i7 (entre autres) fabrication semaine 10 et ultérieure !!*


----------



## Xian (8 Mars 2010)

Je suis 100% d'accord avec Bambougroove : On attend des retours.

Il y a un post plus haut qui donne les numéros de référence des dalles, ancienne et nouvelle. Il faudrait savoir si les machines semaine 10 ont bien reçu la nouvelle dalle ou pas...


----------



## Bétélgeuse (8 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Il date de quand ce mémo ?
> Ca serait bien de nous fournir un lien, en tout cas s'il s'agit d'un vieux mémo dont j'avais eu également connaissance ... il est "périmé" depuis le 26 février.
> De plus ce n'est pas une annonce vraiment officielle d'Apple.
> 
> *C'est pourquoi nous attendons des retours d'expérience de iMac 27" i7 (entre autres) fabrication semaine 10 et ultérieure !!*



" IMAC 27 A LA JAUNISSE
Apple a diffusé un mémo interne a son personnel sur les problèmes d'affichage qui visent l'Imac . Les symptomes évoqués sont une légère variabilité des couleurs ou une teinte jaunatre qui correspond parfaitement aux différentes plaintes des utilisateurs . Le document ne parle que du 27 et non du 21 . Apple recommande donc a son personnel d'éviter de réparer ou de remplacer les machines affectées pour le moment . Elle demande a la place , d'expliquer que la variabilitée des couleurs est normale pour les écrans LCD et ne justifie pas un remplacement . En revanche , les personnes qui sont concernées par la teinte jaune , peuvent fournir les coordonnées a Apple qui les contactera sous 3 semaines ( le temps de livraison de l'Imac 27 ) afin de remplacer la dalle LCD défectueuse . Ceux qui veulent une résolution immédiate de ce problème se verront offrir un remboursement "
Source : Magazine Avosmac n°104 Mars 2010


----------



## tiguanito (8 Mars 2010)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> " IMAC 27 A LA JAUNISSE
> Apple a diffusé un mémo interne a son personnel sur les problèmes d'affichage qui visent l'Imac . Les symptomes évoqués sont une légère variabilité des couleurs ou une teinte jaunatre qui correspond parfaitement aux différentes plaintes des utilisateurs . Le document ne parle que du 27 et non du 21 . Apple recommande donc a son personnel d'éviter de réparer ou de remplacer les machines affectées pour le moment . Elle demande a la place , d'expliquer que la variabilitée des couleurs est normale pour les écrans LCD et ne justifie pas un remplacement . En revanche , les personnes qui sont concernées par la teinte jaune , peuvent fournir les coordonnées a Apple qui les contactera sous 3 semaines ( le temps de livraison de l'Imac 27 ) afin de remplacer la dalle LCD défectueuse . Ceux qui veulent une résolution immédiate de ce problème se verront offrir un remboursement "
> Source : Magazine Avosmac n°104 Mars 2010




J'ai du mal a comprendre ...:mouais:
" ... ou une teinte jaunatre qui correspond parfaitement aux différentes plaintes des utilisateurs. Apple recommande donc a son personnel d'éviter de réparer ou de remplacer les machines affectées pour le moment . Elle demande a la place , d'expliquer que la variabilitée des couleurs est normale pour les écrans LCD et ne justifie pas un remplacement ."

*puis*

"En revanche , les personnes qui sont concernées par la teinte jaune , peuvent fournir les coordonnées a Apple qui les contactera sous 3 semaines ( le temps de livraison de l'Imac 27 ) afin de remplacer la dalle LCD défectueuse ."

au final, ils doivent faire quoi fasse a ce probleme ? il y a 2 phrases contradictoires dans le meme paragraphe. 

si on veut obtenir le remboursement de la machine, suite a la jaunisse, faut-il payer pour les frais de port de retour ?


----------



## chauchette (8 Mars 2010)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> " IMAC 27 A LA JAUNISSE
> Apple a diffusé un mémo interne a son personnel sur les problèmes d'affichage qui visent l'Imac . Les symptomes évoqués sont une légère variabilité des couleurs ou une teinte jaunatre qui correspond parfaitement aux différentes plaintes des utilisateurs . Le document ne parle que du 27 et non du 21 . Apple recommande donc a son personnel d'éviter de réparer ou de remplacer les machines affectées pour le moment . Elle demande a la place , d'expliquer que la variabilitée des couleurs est normale pour les écrans LCD et ne justifie pas un remplacement . En revanche , les personnes qui sont concernées par la teinte jaune , peuvent fournir les coordonnées a Apple qui les contactera sous 3 semaines ( le temps de livraison de l'Imac 27 ) afin de remplacer la dalle LCD défectueuse . Ceux qui veulent une résolution immédiate de ce problème se verront offrir un remboursement "
> Source : Magazine Avosmac n°104 Mars 2010



Sur le site http://actualite.avosmac.com/ on peut voir que cette info est parue le *1er Février*, depuis il y a eu plusieurs autres articles :
- Apple suspend la production de l'iMac 27"
- Une mise à jour pour iMac 27" (paru le 2 Février)
- Apple nie l'arrêt de la fabrication de l'iMac 27" (paru le 4 Février)
- iMac 27": Apple rembourse (paru le 5 Février)
- Apple reconnaît le problème d'affichage des iMac 27" (paru le 28 Février)

J'attends avec impatience l'article : 
- Apple a définitivement reglé le problème de jaunissement d'écran sur l'iMac 27"
http://s208270930.onlinehome.fr/wordpress/?p=2801


----------



## bambougroove (8 Mars 2010)

Merci à Bétélgeuse et chauchette pour les précisions 

Il s'agit bien d'un mémo "périmé" car datant de début février.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------




tiguanito a dit:


> si on veut obtenir le remboursement de la machine, suite a la jaunisse, faut-il payer pour les frais de port de retour ?


Concernant un iMac acheté sur l'AppleStore (voir conditions de vente sur leur site) :
si tu es dans le délai légal de 14 jours et en cas de demande de remboursement les frais de retour sont à ta charge, ce qui n'est pas le cas des demandes d'échange.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h55 ----------




chauchette a dit:


> Je serai curieux de savoir si au moins UNE personne à un écran iMac sans tâche jaune.


Moi aussi, j'ai même demandé à un membre qui disait sur une news de MacG que son écran était parfait de prendre une photo (dans les conditions du test).
Il n'a pas voulu et a prétexté un manque de temps ... no comment !!

Ces problèmes de dalle sont anciens, des iMac 24" étaient notamment touchés par ce problème (voir sur le forum).

A tous ceux qui critiquent notre exigence en la matière (prix élevé ou pas), je dis que ce n'est pas en acceptant ce problème (ancien) qu'Apple réagira, mais au contraire en renvoyant systématiquement les exemplaires défectueux ou en demandant un remplacement de la dalle !! 

Comme l'indique un membre plus haut, la dalle du Dell 27" qui est identique ne présente pas de jaunisse, alors nous aussi on veut une dalle correcte 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h20 ----------




tiguanito a dit:


> J'ai actuellement un PC avec Dell 27'' (2707WFP), qui ne présente pas de défaut d'uniformité de couleur (pas de dominante de couleur à certains endroits), pas de pixel mort, bref aucun défaut particulier. J'ai fait les tests de http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php et les bandes grises sont toujours grises en haut et en bas.


Merci pour l'info 

Pourrais-tu poster une photo du test pour qu'on voit à quoi ressemble une dalle sans problème ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## gwawin (9 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

je viens de recevoir 2 iMac semaine 10 : j'ai testé le problème de jaunisse, c'est très léger selon moi (mais est-ce que je n'étais pas influencé en cherchant...) et le problème n'existe pas selon les 3 autres personnes à qui j'ai demandé de se placer devant l'écran et de faire les tests.

Sur un des iMac j'ai un petit point gris en bas à gauche qui pourrait être un pixel mort mais je n'arrive pas à le déterminer. En effectuant le test complet pixel/écran jaune, cet petit point apparait quelque soit la couleur du fond, je pense plutôt pour une petite poussière à l'arrière de la dalle, mais je n'ose pas l'enlever pour nettoyer de peur de laisser entrer de nouvelles poussières... ! Quelqu'un a -t-il déjà tenté l'opération ?

bonne journée!

gwawin
iMac quad 2,8 8Go X2 - Macbook Pro c2D 2,4


----------



## xao85 (9 Mars 2010)

Je me demande pas si C pas un peu exagéré ce pbm de jaunissement. Lors de la sortie de l'IPhone 3G S on a vu plein de personne se plaindre de jaunissement et franchement si je ne l'avais pas vu sur les forums, je ne m'en serai jamais apercu.


----------



## Pierre C. (9 Mars 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Je me demande pas si C pas un peu exagéré ce pbm de jaunissement. Lors de la sortie de l'IPhone 3G S on a vu plein de personne se plaindre de jaunissement et franchement si je ne l'avais pas vu sur les forums, je ne m'en serai jamais apercu.



Y a tout de même une différence de taille !!! 
La taille elle même... (ce qui implique que le soucis se voit 100X plus)

De plus l'usage d'un téléphone n'est pas le même qu'un ordi... enfin... quoi que 
(même si cela est inadmissible que ce soit sur iPhone ou iMac)

Faut arrêter il n'y a qu' APPLE qui a ce problème de jaune si c'était toutes les marques... mais NON y a que APPLE !!!


----------



## tiguanito (9 Mars 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Je me demande pas si C pas un peu exagéré ce pbm de jaunissement. Lors de la sortie de l'IPhone 3G S on a vu plein de personne se plaindre de jaunissement et franchement si je ne l'avais pas vu sur les forums, je ne m'en serai jamais apercu.



Sur les iphone 3GS, l'ecran entier est regle "couleurs chaudes" donc le blanc apparait un peu jaune. Mais il n'y a pas de probleme d'uniformite. 
Cela dit, beaucoup de gens voient maintenant ce probleme parcequ'ils l'ont lu dans les forums. Dans certains cas il est possible que la jaunisse soit legere et pas vraiment visible en dehors des mires qui les mettent en valeur. 
Mais quand on achete du materiel de ce prix la, haut de gamme, on espere a avoir quelque chose sans defaut. Donc quand on sait que ce defaut persiste, ca gene. 
En tout cas, les derniers 27'' sont toujours touches par ce probleme la ...
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2218213&tstart=0&start=2025

"Thought I'd update everyone from last week. All of our 27" iMacs have arrived, two have the same exact screen and yellow tinge. One is much worse. All are '8009' machines ordered from Amazon.com
One of them has a bit worse yellowing than the others, I snapped a photo with a Canon SLR here:
http://bit.ly/aGjwyZ

This one is 25% worse than the 2 others and we are going to let Amazon replace this one. Icons in the dock look very nice on the left side and rather yellow on the right side. I'd guess this is one of the machines that are particularly poor. "

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h25 ----------

Un thread interessant ici :
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?p=9405822

Pour ceux qui ne lisent pas l'Anglais, en gros ca dit que c'est une limitation de la technologie utilisee (avec brevet) qui serait la cause du jaunissement. Et il y a donc de tres faibles chances que ca soit resolu avant qu'il fasse un nouveau produit. (ce qui semble confirme par les nouveaux 27" recus qui ont toujours le soucis). 

Du coup, alors que j'avais le doigt sur la detente pour commander une belle config 27'' a base i7, je ne sais plus trop quoi faire ...


----------



## tedy57 (9 Mars 2010)

ne te bloques pas inutilement si tu n'en fait pas une utilisation pro, cet imac est tout simplement génial, à quoi bon se préoccuper d'une légère jaunisse si elle n'est visible que lors des test ?!

à toi de voir


----------



## bambougroove (9 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> ... à quoi bon se préoccuper d'une légère jaunisse si elle n'est visible que lors des test ?!
> à toi de voir


Pour l'instant, et plus tard ? 

Ce n'est pas avec ce genre de raisonnement que les choses bougeront du côté d'Apple car la jaunisse et l'uniformité des dalles sont des problèmes déjà existants avec les iMac 24", sous la forme de tâches diverses et variées (voir sur le forum) ... qui ne s'améliorent pas avec le temps !! :mouais:

A toi de voir 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h10 ----------




gwawin a dit:


> je viens de recevoir 2 iMac semaine 10 : j'ai testé le problème de jaunisse, c'est très léger selon moi (mais est-ce que je n'étais pas influencé en cherchant...) et le problème n'existe pas selon les 3 autres personnes à qui j'ai demandé de se placer devant l'écran et de faire les tests.


Merci pour le retour 

C'est encourageant même si le problème semble ne pas être entièrement réglé pour certains avec des fabrications semaine 10.

Pour la procédure de démontage de la vitre, faire une recherche sur le forum


----------



## tedy57 (9 Mars 2010)

oui mais à force de partir dans des délires comme ça certains voient la jaunisse là ou il n'y a rien, et puis je ne veux pas m'en contenter mais personnellement je m'en tape royalement que j'ai une légère jaunisse ou pas sur mon mac sachant que au quotidien je ne vois aucune différence et ceci depuis maintenant 3 mois sans dégradation !

Alors à part faire du bénévolat pour faire remarquer ce dysfonctionnement à apple et se passer de cette formidable machine pendant quelque semaines ou même la boycotter, franchement si tu as la patience de le faire bravo ! mais en ce qui me concerne c'est no way !

Sur ce je te souhaite un bon courage dans ton entreprise

Bye


----------



## divoli (10 Mars 2010)

Concernant cette légère jaunisse qui ne se verrait que via ces tests, est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont essayé de les faire à froid puis à chaud ?

Je me demande si ce n'est pas un problème de conception de l'iMac (avec un Mac qui est fin et mal ventilé), le problème de chauffe ayant tendance à faire apparaître ce phénomène. Si c'est le cas, vous pourrez toujours faire ces tests au fil des semaines de fabrication que ça ne changera rien, vous en serez encore au même point avec un iMac fabriqué dans 3 mois.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h11 ----------




bambougroove a dit:


> Pour l'instant, et plus tard ?
> 
> Ce n'est pas avec ce genre de raisonnement que les choses bougeront du côté d'Apple car la jaunisse et l'uniformité des dalles sont des problèmes déjà existants avec les iMac 24", sous la forme de tâches diverses et variées (voir sur le forum) ... qui ne s'améliorent pas avec le temps !! :mouais:



Qui ne s'améliorent pas avec le temps, j'imagine. Mais qui se seraient aggravés (dans la durée) ?


----------



## chauchette (10 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Concernant cette légère jaunisse qui ne se verrait que via ces tests, est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont essayé de les faire à froid puis à chaud ?



Pour ma part, la jaunisse (qui se voit sans les tests) est là à froid et à chaud, j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y est une différence entre les deux. Ce qui serait bien ce serait de regarder l'iMac avec des lunettes à vision thermique :style:, là on pourrait comparer la répartition chaleur/jaunisse.


----------



## Xian (10 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Concernant cette légère jaunisse qui ne se verrait que via ces tests, est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont essayé de les faire à froid puis à chaud ?
> 
> Je me demande si ce n'est pas un problème de conception de l'iMac (avec un Mac qui est fin et mal ventilé), le problème de chauffe ayant tendance à faire apparaître ce phénomène. Si c'est le cas, vous pourrez toujours faire ces tests au fil des semaines de fabrication que ça ne changera rien, vous en serez encore au même point avec un iMac fabriqué dans 3 mois.
> 
> Qui ne s'améliorent pas avec le temps, j'imagine. Mais qui se seraient aggravés (dans la durée) ?


On voit les nuances au démarrage, quand l'écran est blanc, donc parfaitement à froid. A chaud, elles sont toujours là.

Par contre, je trouve que cela évolue dans le temps. J'ai l'impression que la dalle est plus uniforme maintenant que début décembre. On dirait que le jaune gagne tout l'écran, mais il reste de nuances.

J'aurais du prendre des photos, et noter les réglages de l'appareil... Quel négligent je suis :rose:


----------



## xao85 (10 Mars 2010)

Je pense de plus en plus comme Divoli. L'Imac pour moi a été concu avec ce défault. Il faut faire avec ou ne pas acheter cette machine!


----------



## Xian (10 Mars 2010)

Il n'y a pas de problème sans solution. S'il n'y a pas de solution, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème


----------



## titieos (10 Mars 2010)

iMac 27" reçus hier chez moi (commandé pile poil une semaine avant sur l'applestore).
Premier bilan : 
- Je me fais très bien à la taille de l'écran, venant d'un 24" le 27 ne me parait pas trop grand, c'est juste ce qu'il faut pour moi.

- Aucun bourdonnement, l'iMac est absolument inaudible, un pure bonheur. Mon disque dur externe fait beaucoup plus de bruit !

- Le point qui vous interresse : le jaunissement. J'ai dans un premier temps ouvert une fenêtre safari blanche en plein écran et je n'ai constaté aucun défaut, le résultat est très bon, bien plus que mon ancien 24" Dell (2407) pourtant réputé très fidèle. En faisant le test je n'ai aucun pixel mort et il semble effectivement que la teinte soit legerement jaune en bas à droite, mais rien de flagrant, j'ai même l'impression en mettant les yeux au niveau inférieur droit que c'est bien blanc. Je ne sais pas si c'est parceque je m'attendais à voir quelque chose de jaune ou si c'est reellement le cas mais je le repète, même si le test ça ne saute absolument pas aux yeux en utilisation normal je ne vois absolument aucune defaut.
Pour info c'est un imac semaine 9.
C'est pour le moment le meilleurs de mes écrans LCD. Pour infos, j'ai fais le même test sur un imac 24" et la dalle fais ressortir bcp plus de defaut que sur le 27".
Donc pour moi l'ordinateur est parfait, ce que je redoutais le plus c'est le bruit et sur ce point je suis rassuré, de même que sur le dalle.


----------



## chauchette (10 Mars 2010)

> iMac 27" reçus hier chez moi (commandé pile poil une semaine avant sur l'applestore).
> Premier bilan :
> - Je me fais très bien à la taille de l'écran, venant d'un 24" le 27 ne me parait pas trop grand, c'est juste ce qu'il faut pour moi.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ce témoignage  , il va être intéressant de suivre l'évolution... 



> J'aurais du prendre des photos, et noter les réglages de l'appareil... Quel négligent je suis :rose:



Je suis sûr que Xian va te demander de pas faire la même erreur


----------



## Xian (10 Mars 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> Merci pour ce témoignage  , il va être intéressant de suivre l'évolution...
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis sûr que Xian va te demander de pas faire la même erreur


Oui, j'aimerais bien, pour comparer au mien et décider si je le fais changer ou pas. D'autant que j'ai un léger bruit, quand je me place dans un certain angle (moins fort que mon disque externe, mais présent quand même) et que des patins de feutre sous le pied n'ont rien changé. Mais il faut tout relativiser : au moment où je poste, je suis au bureau et le pc fait un boucan d'enfer...


----------



## chauchette (10 Mars 2010)

Xian a dit:


> au moment où je poste, je suis au bureau et le pc fait un boucan d'enfer...



Tu peux écrire plus GROS ? On entend rien 



Xian a dit:


> Oui, j'aimerais bien, pour comparer au mien et décider si je le fais changer ou pas.



J'ai pris une photo de mon écran avant-hier, je recommence l'opération dans quelques jours (avec les mêmes conditions) et je vous tiens au courant


----------



## bambougroove (10 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Concernant cette légère jaunisse qui ne se verrait que via ces tests, est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont essayé de les faire à froid puis à chaud ?
> 
> Je me demande si ce n'est pas un problème de conception de l'iMac (avec un Mac qui est fin et mal ventilé), le problème de chauffe ayant tendance à faire apparaître ce phénomène. Si c'est le cas, vous pourrez toujours faire ces tests au fil des semaines de fabrication que ça ne changera rien, vous en serez encore au même point avec un iMac fabriqué dans 3 mois.


Si nous sommes attentifs aux semaines de fabrication c'est parce que Apple est censé avoir réglé le problème de la jaunisse suite à une annonce non officielle le 26 février dernier (semaine 09).



divoli a dit:


> Qui ne s'améliorent pas avec le temps, j'imagine. Mais qui se seraient aggravés (dans la durée) ?


C'est ce que disent des témoignages sur le forum concernant l'iMac 24".


----------



## Xian (10 Mars 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> Tu peux écrire plus GROS ? On entend rien
> 
> J'ai pris une photo de mon écran avant-hier, je recommence l'opération dans quelques jours (avec les mêmes conditions) et je vous tiens au courant


Tu peux poster les photos ? J'essaierai d'en faire aussi et de les mettre en ligne.


----------



## bambougroove (10 Mars 2010)

Xian a dit:


> Tu peux poster les photos ? J'essaierai d'en faire aussi et de les mettre en ligne.


Concernant les photos de l'écran, elles ont tendance à accentuer un phénomène existant et même à faire apparaître un problème non existant à l'oeil nu.
Elles sont donc à pondérer avec le commentaire du preneur de la photo.

Si possible, prendre une photo dans le noir avec luminosité réglée au maximum et à moitié (8 carrés) pour pouvoir comparer avec les photos déjà présentes sur ce post.

Merci


----------



## chauchette (10 Mars 2010)

Xian a dit:


> Tu peux poster les photos ? J'essaierai d'en faire aussi et de les mettre en ligne.



Pas de problème, je fais ça ce soir en arrivant chez moi !!  Et bien sûr en suivant les conseils de bambougroove !


----------



## bambougroove (10 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Je me demande si ce n'est pas un problème de conception de l'iMac (avec un Mac qui est fin et mal ventilé), le problème de chauffe ayant tendance à faire apparaître ce phénomène.


Je pense également qu'il doit s'agir d'un problème de conception de l'iMac, et pas seulement du 27" car le 24" était aussi concerné ... avec une dalle différente !!

Le principal problème est que certains disent que leur écran est "parfait" (et bien sûr on en veut un aussi qui soit parfait) et je commence à en douter ...


----------



## divoli (10 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Si nous sommes attentifs aux semaines de fabrication c'est parce que Apple est censé avoir réglé le problème de la jaunisse suite à une annonce non officielle le 26 février dernier (semaine 09).


Qu'elle ait supposé avoir réglé les problèmes de jaunisse les plus flagrants, OK. Mais je suis pas sûr que cela ira jusqu'à régler ce phénomène de jaunisse qui n'apparait qui via des tests. Il ne faut pas oublier que l'iMac reste une machine "grand public", quelqu'en soit le prix (penser que le prix est en rapport avec la qualité est une erreur). Si c'est un problème de conception de l'iMac, elle ne va pas revoir toute la conception de A à Z pour quelques personnes (trop) exigeantes.

En fait, ce que je pense (je digresse un peu), c'est qu'Apple concentre dans un espace relativement restreint, fin, mal ventilé (donc avec des élévations de températures), des composants qui ne fonctionneront pas d'une manière optimum dans un tel environnement, parce que les fabricants de hardware n'ont pas prévu cela. Apple joue un peu les apprentis sorcier avec ses iMac. 




bambougroove a dit:


> C'est ce que disent des témoignages sur le forum concernant l'iMac 24".


En fait, tu disais que le problème ne s'améliorait pas avec le temps. Je te demandais s'il s'aggravait.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h23 ----------




bambougroove a dit:


> Le principal problème est que certains disent que leur écran est "parfait" (et bien sûr on en veut un aussi qui soit parfait) et je commence à en douter ...



Cela rejoint ce que je disais à Sylvanhus; si l'on cherche un écran réellement parfait, il faut opter pour un écran externe de son choix, et non pas se braquer sur celui de l'iMac.


----------



## bambougroove (10 Mars 2010)

@ divoli :
J'ai déjà répondu plus haut : les témoignages font état d'une aggravation pour certains.

Quand je dis "parfait" c'est sans problème, alors soit la jaunisse est un problème qui concerne une partie de la production, soit c'est général (de façon plus ou moins prononcée), et c'est ce que je finis par penser.


----------



## Xian (10 Mars 2010)

Je trouve qu'on a pas encore assez de retours pour les iMac semaine 10 et au delà. Attendons un peu. On ne sait jamais, si ça disparaissait. Le fil sur les problèmes de scintillement n'est plus du tout alimenté...


----------



## webjib (10 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Qu'elle ait supposé avoir réglé les problèmes de jaunisse les plus flagrants, OK. Mais je suis pas sûr que cela ira jusqu'à régler ce phénomène de jaunisse qui n'apparait qui via des tests. Il ne faut pas oublier que l'iMac reste une machine "grand public", quelqu'en soit le prix (penser que le prix est en rapport avec la qualité est une erreur). Si c'est un problème de conception de l'iMac, elle ne va pas revoir toute la conception de A à Z pour quelques personnes (trop) exigeantes.


Non cela ne se voit pas que sur des tests, mais aussi sur un a-plat de gris, ou même une page blanche de safari.... C'est une machine grand public mais Apple met en avant la qualité exceptionnelle de son écran, donc après faut assumer 



divoli a dit:


> En fait, ce que je pense (je digresse un peu), c'est qu'Apple concentre dans un espace relativement restreint, fin, mal ventilé (donc avec des élévations de températures), des composants qui ne fonctionneront pas d'une manière optimum dans un tel environnement, parce que les fabricants de hardware n'ont pas prévu cela. Apple joue un peu les apprentis sorcier avec ses iMac.


Pas tout à fait d'accord. Apple utilise des technologies du monde des ordis portables, qui eux aussi concentrent dans un faible espace énormément de composants qui chauffent. Apple a eu la bonne idée de mettre un ordi portable derrière un écran, voilà tout et c'est peut être là le problème. Comme déjà évoqué sur les forums, il semble que les écrans utilisés par Apple soit sensibles à la chaleur, ce qui peut créer des défauts colorimétriques.


----------



## chauchette (10 Mars 2010)

Comme promis voici une photo de l'écran prise il y a 2 jours, dans le noir et luminosité au maximum :


----------



## bambougroove (10 Mars 2010)

webjib a dit:


> Apple utilise des technologies du monde des ordis portables, qui eux aussi concentrent dans un faible espace énormément de composants qui chauffent. Apple a eu la bonne idée de mettre un ordi portable derrière un écran, voilà tout et c'est peut être là le problème.


Es-tu sûr que ce soit le cas de l'iMac dernière génération ?
Il me semble que non justement, notamment le processeur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h28 ----------




chauchette a dit:


> Comme promis voici une photo de l'écran prise il y a 2 jours, dans le noir et luminosité au maximum


Merci chauchette 

La photo est petite, mais compte tenu de l'amplification du phénomène sur les photos, c'est à mon avis une très très légère jaunisse, comme c'est généralement le cas sur les fabrications récentes (y compris mon 3ème exemplaire semaine 05).

Dans le cadre d'une utilisation courante ce n'est bien sûr pas gênant, mais comme dit plus haut quelle sera l'évolution dans le temps ?
C'est pourquoi il est plus prudent de suivre l'actualité à ce sujet pour voir si Apple a réellement réglé le problème ou non, so wait & see ...


----------



## chauchette (10 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> La photo est petite, mais compte tenu de l'amplification du phénomène sur les photos, c'est à mon avis une très très légère jaunisse, comme c'est généralement le cas sur les fabrications récentes (y compris mon 3ème exemplaire semaine 05).



J'ai réduit volontairement l'image pour ne pas prendre trop de place, les lecteurs non pas tous un iMac 27" pour la voir en taille réelle  
Par contre je précise pour le rendu photo/réalité que la photo à été prise avec un appareil photo reflex numérique de très bonne qualité 

J'ai hâte de voir les photos de Xian... 

Sur les conseils de bambougroove (voir ci-dessous) je mets à disposition la photo en grand pour ceux que ça intéressent (ne tenez pas compte du cadre rouge au bord de l'écran, il n'apparaît pas en vrai) pour le reste c'est assez fidèle à la réalité. Le jaunissement se situe principalement dans le quart inférieur droit de l'écran. Sur fond blanc et notamment au démarrage, j'ai une barre horizontale sombre localisée au dessus du dock...


----------



## bambougroove (10 Mars 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> J'ai réduit volontairement l'image pour ne pas prendre trop de place, les lecteurs non pas tous un iMac 27" pour la voir en taille réelle
> Par contre je précise pour le rendu photo/réalité que la photo à été prise avec un appareil photo reflex numérique de très bonne qualité


Aucun problème pour la place, c'est une photo hébergée sur un serveur, sans aller jusqu'à une taille réelle plus grand aurait être mieux pour se rendre compte.
Et la plus grande partie de ceux qui suivent cette discussion ont un iMac 27" 

Il est préférable d'accompagner ta photo d'un commentaire comme celui que tu viens d'ajouter, notamment ton ressenti du test à l'oeil nu, car même avec un bon appareil le rendu n'est pas le même


----------



## I2M (10 Mars 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> Comme promis voici une photo de l'écran prise il y a 2 jours, dans le noir et luminosité au maximum :



Vraiment nickel celui-ci. Apple ne fera jamais mieux que ça. J'espère que mon 3ieme Imac 27 sera comme le tiens...


----------



## bambougroove (11 Mars 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> je mets à disposition la photo en grand pour ceux que ça intéressent (ne tenez pas compte du cadre rouge au bord de l'écran, il n'apparaît pas en vrai) pour le reste c'est assez fidèle à la réalité. Le jaunissement se situe principalement dans le quart inférieur droit de l'écran. Sur fond blanc et notamment au démarrage, j'ai une barre horizontale sombre localisée au dessus du dock...


Merci pour les précisions 
Le choc de la photo et le poids des mots 

J'ai également cette barre horizontale légèrement sombre au-dessus du dock sur celui de la semaine 05, sur les précédents (semaine 52 et 03) je ne l'avais pas remarqué.
Au-delà de la jaunisse c'est un problème plus général de mauvaise uniformité de la dalle (autres tâches diverses et variées en exposition sur le forum  mais cela semble plus concerner des fabrications du tout début). Problème qui était déjà présent sur les 24".


----------



## Xian (11 Mars 2010)

Voici les photos de mon écran (pour rappel : semaine 49)

Je trouve le phénomène accentué par rapport à ce qu'on voit en réalité, mais on constate que le jaune occupe la quasi totalité de l'écran, ce qui n'était pas le cas au début.

Ecran de démarrage :





Ecran de test :





Le problème de vos photos, c'est que je les vois avec mon écran qui a la jaunisse 

Comme on peut supposer que nos appareils photo accentuent le phénomène de manière similaire, je trouve que les écrans récents sont quand même nettement moins atteints. J'envisage tout doucement de de faire appel au SAV.


----------



## chauchette (11 Mars 2010)

Xian a dit:


> Voici les photos de mon écran (pour rappel : semaine 49)
> 
> Je trouve le phénomène accentué par rapport à ce qu'on voit en réalité, mais on constate que le jaune occupe la quasi totalité de l'écran, ce qui n'était pas le cas au début.
> 
> Ecran de démarrage :



Ah oui, il a l'air bien attaqué quand même ton écran  Je me considère plutôt chanceux par rapport à toi :rose:
j'espère pour ma part que la jaunisse ne va pas gagner de terrain. Il faudra passer par le SAV un moment ou à un autre, le tout est de choisir le bon moment !
On peut se donner un mois, histoire de voir comment tout ceci évolue :mouais:


----------



## vancomathias (11 Mars 2010)

Ecran jaune sur bas de mon écran ... 

Mon mac a été livrer hier ...

Pour la retouche photo c'est plutôt nul °°°


Que faire ?

Retour au magasin pour 14 jours satisfait ou rembourser ?


----------



## chauchette (11 Mars 2010)

vancomathias a dit:


> Ecran jaune sur bas de mon écran ...
> 
> Mon mac a été livrer hier ...
> 
> Pour la retouche photo c'est plutôt nul °°°



Bonjour vancomathias,

Merci pour ton témoignage. Peux-tu nous communiquer la semaine de fabrication de ton  Mac (ou les 5 premiers numéros de série de la bête) et nous montrer des photos de l'écran prise dans le noir et luminosité au maximum ?

Visiblement les problèmes de jaunissement ne sont toujours pas résolus... je commence sérieusement à penser que le fameux communiqué officiel est un fake...



vancomathias a dit:


> Que faire ?
> 
> Retour au magasin pour 14 jours satisfait ou rembourser ?



Tu peux toujours demander un échange si le jaune et trop visible mais t'es pas sûr d'avoir mieux :sick: 

En tout cas, me conforte dans l'idée d'attendre encore avant de faire appel au SAV.


----------



## bambougroove (11 Mars 2010)

vancomathias a dit:


> Retour au magasin pour 14 jours satisfait ou rembourser ?


Si acheté sur l'AppleStore, attends un peu avant la fin du délai légal pour un échange.
D'ici là nous en saurons peut-être un peu plus sur les fabrications semaine 10 et ultérieures.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------




Xian a dit:


> Le problème de vos photos, c'est que je les vois avec mon écran qui a la jaunisse



Même en les déplaçant vers la gauche et plutôt vers le haut ?

Ta photo du test est meilleure (très légère jaunisse) que celle de l'écran de démarrage 

J'ai relancé par mail le 8 mars mon correspondant AppleCare pour des nouvelles concernant une nouvelle dalle et une confirmation de l'annonce d'Apple (avec le lien vers l'article de MacG) : aucune réponse


----------



## vancomathias (11 Mars 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> Bonjour vancomathias,
> 
> Merci pour ton témoignage. Peux-tu nous communiquer la semaine de fabrication de ton  Mac (ou les 5 premiers numéros de série de la bête) et nous montrer des photos de l'écran prise dans le noir et luminosité au maximum ?
> 
> ...



________

Voici les 5 premier chiffre du numéro de série : W80092 .

Malheureusement je ne peux pas vous donner de photos de la bête car je viens de le remettre en magasin °°°


Il ne savent pas encore si il vont le changer ou remplacer la dalle d'écran ...

LE MEILLEURE DE TOUT c'est qu'en faisant le test sur UN DE LEUR IMAC de présentation le problème est tout aussi similaire ..

EST CE UN PROBLEME GENERAL ? 

POUR LA RETOUCHE PHOTO CE SERAIT PENIBLE °°°:rateau:


EN TOUT CAS DERNIERE FOIS QUE J ACHETE UN IMAC !!!!


----------



## bambougroove (11 Mars 2010)

vancomathias a dit:


> EST CE UN PROBLEME GENERAL ?
> POUR LA RETOUCHE PHOTO CE SERAIT PENIBLE °°°:rateau:


Apparemment, c'est très répandu pour ne pas dire quasi général 
En effet, si ce n'est actuellement pas gênant pour une utilisation courante, ça l'est pour une utilisation photo.
Voir les précédentes pages de la discussion pour plus de détails


----------



## vancomathias (11 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Apparemment, c'est très répandu pour ne pas dire quasi général
> En effet, si ce n'est actuellement pas gênant pour une utilisation courante, ça l'est pour une utilisation photo.
> Voir les précédentes pages de la discussion pour plus de détails




Je viens de faire aussi le test sur mon imac 20 pouce (http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php)

Le niveau n'est pas bon non plus !

Est que le test est bon ou pas ????


En tout visuellement sur le 27 " c'est flagrant l'oeil nu °°°


----------



## bambougroove (11 Mars 2010)

vancomathias a dit:


> En tout visuellement sur le 27 " c'est flagrant l'oeil nu °°°


Je suppose que tu parles avec le test, car généralement la jaunisse est très légère sur les dernières fabrications et ne se distingue pas facilement lors d'une utilisation courante.


PS : hé oui, cela concernait aussi les iMac 24" et 20", c'est pourquoi nous ne lâchons pas l'affaire quitte à paraître "trop exigeants" aux yeux de certains 
En revanche, l'uniformité de la dalle de mon MBP 17" (écran mat - early 2008) est parfaite avec le test !!


----------



## Xian (11 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Si acheté sur l'AppleStore, attends un peu avant la fin du délai légal pour un échange.
> D'ici là nous en saurons peut-être un peu plus sur les fabrications semaine 10 et ultérieures.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------
> ...



Je ne sais pas pourquoi mes photos accentuent énormément le problème sur mon écran de démarrage. A l'oeil, c'est beaucoup plus proche de l'écran de test. Je garde ces photos pour justifier ma demande au SAV  , mais j'attends encore un peu.

Mon MacBook Pro 15", fin 2008 a une homogénéité parfaite. Au bureau, on a des écrans Sony 17". Ils ne réussissent pas très bien le test non plus, mais c'est assez variable d'un écran à l'autre.


----------



## vancomathias (11 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Je suppose que tu parles avec le test, car généralement la jaunisse est très légère sur les dernières fabrications et ne se distingue pas facilement lors d'une utilisation courante.
> 
> 
> PS : hé oui, cela concernait aussi les iMac 24" et 20", c'est pourquoi nous ne lâchons pas l'affaire quitte à paraître "trop exigeants" aux yeux de certains
> En revanche, l'uniformité de la dalle de mon MBP 17" (écran mat - early 2008) est parfaite avec le test !!




___________

Bordel°°°

Là je suis sur mon cul *même* mon 20 pouce a un écran foireux ... Je ne l'ai jamais utiliser pour de la retouche (carte graphique super merd°°°que ) ...DONC JAMAIS VU

Et ce 20 pouce pensez vous que je peux le changer aussi ?

Acheté 04/11/07 ...AVEC APPLE CARE !!!

Quand je pense les 2 première semaines avec ce 20 pouce ; shooting photo une journée importation lightroom puis carte graphique qui lâche °°°

Apple care est passé a la maison et ma changer la carte °°°


*Boah*:hein::hein::hein::hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h36 ----------




bambougroove a dit:


> Apparemment, c'est très répandu pour ne pas dire quasi général
> En effet, si ce n'est actuellement pas gênant pour une utilisation courante, ça l'est pour une utilisation photo.
> Voir les précédentes pages de la discussion pour plus de détails




Ca yest j'ai l'info de mon imac 27 grace à (http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html)

Voici les réferences : 
Generation: *8
*Production year: 2010
Production week: 09  (March)
Production number: 2594 (within this week)


AUTANT DIRE QUE CET IMAC A DALLE JAUNE EST ENCORE PROBLEME BIEN ACTUEL !!!!


----------



## Xian (11 Mars 2010)

Tu veux dire un 21,5". le 20", c'était l'ancien modèle

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un peut s'en servir pour te nuire, et encore moins comment, mais à ta place, j'enlèverais du post le numéro de ta machine. (production number). Ça ne nous aide pas. On sait que la semaine de fabrication est la 9, c'est bon.


----------



## vancomathias (11 Mars 2010)

Xian a dit:


> Tu veux dire un 21,5". le 20", c'était l'ancien modèle




Et oui le 20 pouce aussi est concerné °°° (année 2007) °°°


----------



## Xian (11 Mars 2010)

vancomathias a dit:


> Et oui le 20 pouce aussi est concerné °°° (année 2007) °°°



OK. Mais ce n'est pas propre à Apple. Il est écrit plus haut dans ce fil que des écrans parfait existent, mais coûtent beaucoup plus cher... Ce qui ne doit pas nous empêcher de mettre la pression sur Apple pour que la qualité des écrans s'améliore.

Ah ! ces gros écrans cathodiques qui prenaient plein de place, ils avaient quand même une belle image. Bon, quand je regarde un film en HD sur le 27", ça en jette quand même un max. Le problème touche surtout les graphistes... gros clients Apple


----------



## vancomathias (11 Mars 2010)

Xian a dit:


> OK. Mais ce n'est pas propre à Apple. Il est écrit plus haut dans ce fil que des écrans parfait existent, mais coûtent beaucoup plus cher... Ce qui ne doit pas nous empêcher de mettre la pression sur Apple pour que la qualité des écrans s'améliore.
> 
> Ah ! ces gros écrans cathodiques qui prenaient plein de place, ils avaient quand même une belle image. Bon, quand je regarde un film en HD sur le 27", ça en jette quand même un max. Le problème touche surtout les graphistes... gros clients Apple




Tu sais acheté un imac 27 i7 avec 8 g de ram et faire de la retouche photo et avoir un écran 

jaune , je pense pas que ce soit du luxe d'avoir un écran de qualité °°°

Je l'ai eu exactement 2 jours en main , hier et douce constatation aujourd'hui après 

calibration d'écran qu'une délicieuse marée jaunatre remplie le bas de l'écran °°°


T'image pour la retouche photo qu'il y a problème ...


Je suis sûr que beaucoup de gens ne le voit même pas à l'oeil nu °°°mais dès que l'usage se fait professionnel là°°°

Bon film HD a TOI profite


----------



## Xian (11 Mars 2010)

vancomathias a dit:


> Tu sais acheté un imac 27 i7 avec 8 g de ram et faire de la retouche photo et avoir un écran
> 
> jaune , je pense pas que ce soit du luxe d'avoir un écran de qualité °°°
> 
> ...



Ben je crois qu'on est d'accord. Pour le graphisme, ça ne va pas. Et si tu relis un peu plus haut, même si je ne retouche pas tellement mes photos, j'envisage un remplacement de dalle, ou échange machine, si les modèles à partir de la semaine 10 en sont exempt. Nous n'avons forcément pas encore beaucoup de retour. Relativiser le problème n'est pas le nier. J'aime mon mac, mais mon amour n'est pas aveugle  Dommage, je ne verrais pas la jaunisse 

Bon, je ne désespère pas qu'Apple arrive à trouver des écrans plus blancs que blanc et que mon 27 soit toujours sous garantie.


----------



## bullrottt (11 Mars 2010)

J ai eu le mien hier chez mon APR iswitch lens un i5 8Go
semaine 09 fabriqué en république tchèque 

pour l'instant ça à l'air d'aller...


----------



## chauchette (11 Mars 2010)

bullrottt a dit:


> J ai eu le mien hier chez mon APR iswitch lens un i5 8Go
> semaine 09 fabriqué en république tchèque
> 
> pour l'instant ça à l'air d'aller...



Je dirais même que c'est pas mal du tout !!  

Pas trop de différences entre la photo et la réalité?


----------



## bullrottt (11 Mars 2010)

non c'est conforme, c'est l'avantage que l'on a de l'acheter chez un APR, c'est qu'on peu tester sur place...


----------



## chauchette (11 Mars 2010)

En tout cas ça fait plaisir de voir enfin une dalle correcte sur un 27"


----------



## I2M (11 Mars 2010)

J'ai remarqué que sur les derniers Imacs produits l'homogénéïté est meilleure mais les taches jaunes sont toujours visibles. En particulier la zone centrale autour de la pomme sur l'écran de démarrage. C'est vraiment étrange.... C'est visible sur la seconde photo de Bullrottt. Mais bon, les photos accentuent également le phénomène. C'est sans doute l'une des meilleures dalles du moment. Enjoy!


----------



## bambougroove (11 Mars 2010)

bullrottt a dit:


> J ai eu le mien hier chez mon APR iswitch lens un i5 8Go
> semaine 09 fabriqué en république tchèque
> pour l'instant ça à l'air d'aller...


Les photos n'ont pas été prises dans les mêmes conditions que les autres (bandes grises), mais le résultat est très correct (pas de jaunisse apparemment d'après la 1ère photo) 
Pour l'uniformité elle n'est pas parfaite, on dirait qu'il y a aussi une bande plus sombre au-dessus du Dock, mais ça vient peut-être de la photo.

Il s'agit d'un i5, de plus fabriqué en République Tchèque, les i7 fabriqués en Chine ont l'air plus touchés.

Profites-en bien


----------



## vancomathias (12 Mars 2010)

Mon shop a repris mon imac 27 i7 (cause ecran jaune) 

Je leur ai téléphoner aujourd'hui , il me suggère plus le changement de la dalle que le changement complet de la machine car; 

Autant ne pas tomber chaque fois sur un lot défectueux °°°

Apparemment au service technique ils ont reçu une instruction apple comme quoi "il y a un soucis °°°

Positif donc apple prend les choses en main !!!


----------



## anty (12 Mars 2010)

Un vendeur dans un APR m'a dit hier que le problème des écrans jaunes sur les imac 27 étaient résolus, est-ce réellement le cas pour les derniers sortis des usines (voir donc la semaine) ? Ou c'est plutôt pour essayer de me rassurer, avec l'espoir que celui qui me parviendra n'aura rien à signaler de ce côté la...


----------



## tiguanito (12 Mars 2010)

anty a dit:


> Un vendeur dans un APR m'a dit hier que le problème des écrans jaunes sur les imac 27 étaient résolus, est-ce réellement le cas pour les derniers sortis des usines (voir donc la semaine) ? Ou c'est plutôt pour essayer de me rassurer, avec l'espoir que celui qui me parviendra n'aura rien à signaler de ce côté la...



Non la jaunisse n'est toujours pas reglee, les derniers iMac livres ont toujours ce "probleme" d'uniformite. Maintenant le mieux est peut-etre de ne pas faire de test particulier au deballage, et voir si ce probleme d'uniformite est vraiment genant ou pas (sachant qu'il varie selon les machines, et la sensibilite de chacun). Ne revient sur ce forum seulement si tu vois quelque chose de genant, sinon evite de lire ce sujet


----------



## anty (12 Mars 2010)

Oui faut pas que ça me fasse voir du jaune où il n'y en a pas... M'enfin j'espère pas me faire avoir par cela, ce mac étant destiné à du travail d'infographie... Ce serait fâcheux de voir des différences de teintes entre le travail de post-prod et celui produit...

Bon enfin bref, j'espère n'avoir jamais à revenir sur ce post dans le futur, bon courage à tout ceux qui ont des soucis!


----------



## vancomathias (12 Mars 2010)

anty a dit:


> Un vendeur dans un APR m'a dit hier que le problème des écrans jaunes sur les imac 27 étaient résolus, est-ce réellement le cas pour les derniers sortis des usines (voir donc la semaine) ? Ou c'est plutôt pour essayer de me rassurer, avec l'espoir que celui qui me parviendra n'aura rien à signaler de ce côté la...




Je t'explique mon cas , j'ai reçu mon imac 27 i7 avant hier , jusque là tout se passe bien ,le lendemain calibration d'ecran et puis constat accablant ; une bande jaunatre en bas de l'ecran à peine visible pour un usage classique , puis en retouche photo(mon metier ) la cata °°°

cet imac a été créé en mars ...


En gros c'est le gros lot °°° , j'ai demandé a faire changer l'écran car chez le reparateur agréé mac "il viennent de recevoir un notice de chez applestore" 

En gros tout cela est encore bien un problème

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h26 ----------




anty a dit:


> Oui faut pas que ça me fasse voir du jaune où il n'y en a pas... M'enfin j'espère pas me faire avoir par cela, ce mac étant destiné à du travail d'infographie... Ce serait fâcheux de voir des différences de teintes entre le travail de post-prod et celui produit...
> 
> Bon enfin bref, j'espère n'avoir jamais à revenir sur ce post dans le futur, bon courage à tout ceux qui ont des soucis!




Yeap merci a toi ... moi je suis avec une belle marée jaune sur le bas de mon écran quand je retouche °°° 

J'attend un changement de dalle ... RAGEANT d'avoir eu son imac une seule journée chez soi pour constater ce genre de chose °°°

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h27 ----------




tiguanito a dit:


> Non la jaunisse n'est toujours pas reglee, les derniers iMac livres ont toujours ce "probleme" d'uniformite. Maintenant le mieux est peut-etre de ne pas faire de test particulier au deballage, et voir si ce probleme d'uniformite est vraiment genant ou pas (sachant qu'il varie selon les machines, et la sensibilite de chacun). Ne revient sur ce forum seulement si tu vois quelque chose de genant, sinon evite de lire ce sujet





Une des choses les plus sûre a faire c'est de changer la dalle d'ecran car je pense que le soucis est bien a la CONSTRUCTION !!!!


----------



## anty (12 Mars 2010)

Gloups obligé de venir répondre ici après un tel message! :rateau:

Je suis vraiment tiraillé par ce choix, ça m'a tellement l'air d'être une bonne affaire compte tenu du prix et de la prestation du produit... Mais certains problèmes qui n'ont l'air d'épargner qu'une partie des produits... Ca fait réfléchir après un tel investissement! 

Mais comme déjà dit, pour un usage uniquement loisir... Ce n'est pas totalement gênant, mais quand cela touche le travail, la ça peut faire de mauvaises surprises!

C'est si dur la vie


----------



## tiguanito (12 Mars 2010)

vancomathias a dit:


> Une des choses les plus sûre a faire c'est de changer la dalle d'ecran car je pense que le soucis est bien a la CONSTRUCTION !!!!



Sur les forums US, on lit que pas mal de gens ont fait changer la dalle, et se retrouvent avec le meme defaut, des fois amplifie, des fois un peu mieux, des fois avec des poussieres et autres imperfections introduites par le changement de dalle  En tout cas, le probleme semble bien venir de la dalle elle-meme.


----------



## vancomathias (12 Mars 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Sur les forums US, on lit que pas mal de gens ont fait changer la dalle, et se retrouvent avec le meme defaut, des fois amplifie, des fois un peu mieux, des fois avec des poussieres et autres imperfections introduites par le changement de dalle  En tout cas, le probleme semble bien venir de la dalle elle-meme.




J'ai demandé a faire le changement de dalle et a faire un niveau de gris !!!!IMPORTANT !!!!


Placer une image de niveau de gris sur votre bureau pour que le réparateur puisse tester l ecran après changement °°°

pensée a l'avance et avec recule permet de sauver beaucoup de chose °°°même si on ne peux pas penser a tout ( signé le poète qui a la jaunisse )


----------



## strangetoo101 (12 Mars 2010)

J'apporte mon témoignage aussi pour ceux qui attendent des nouvelles des Imac semaine 10
Et bien c'est déjà le troisième que je reçoit et après le témoignage ici plus au avec de belle photos d'un écran pratiquement blanc je me faisait une joie de déballer ce jour mon Imc core I7....

Grosse déception c'est écran est pire que le deuxième et de plus il a un pixel mort bien visible...
Je suis en contact avec une charmante Française.... du store afin de trouver une solution, faut savoir que j'ai tjs les deuxième ici aussi, arrangement avec cette jeune femme, et dons les deux vont repartir, voilà que dire de plus si ce n'est qu'heureusement qu' Apple a un service client irréprochable sinon se serai vraiment dramatique.
Prochaines infos, a la livraison du quatrième....
Wait and See

Voir la pièce jointe 24448


----------



## bambougroove (13 Mars 2010)

strangetoo101 a dit:


> J'apporte mon témoignage aussi pour ceux qui attendent des nouvelles des Imac semaine 10


Merci pour ton témoignage  Et bon courage pour la suite 

PS : C'est vrai les interlocuteurs AppleCare assurent un max, mais tout celà est bien sûr très désagréable 
Considérer comme "normal" ou "acceptable" des ordinateurs défectueux (il n'y a pas que la jaunisse généralement), et à ce prix là en plus ... c'est franchement capituler !! 
Le seul moyen de faire pression sur Apple pour qu'il trouve une solution définitive à ce problème qui était déjà présent sur les 20" et 24" (voir les témoignages sur le forum), c'est de renvoyer systématiquement les exemplaires défectueux.
Vous n'en avez pas marre de vous faire ent.... dans tous les domaines ???
A vous de voir


----------



## xao85 (13 Mars 2010)

Moi écran irréprochable. Il est monstrueux. J'ai testé et y a rien à redire. Magnifique ordi! :love:


----------



## Xian (13 Mars 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi écran irréprochable. Il est monstrueux. J'ai testé et y a rien à redire. Magnifique ordi! :love:



Merci pour ton témoignage. Peux-tu nous dire le modèle, le numéro de série (le début) ou la semaine de fabrication et nous poster une photo prise dans le noir avec la luminosité à fond ?


----------



## xao85 (13 Mars 2010)

Ce weekend , pas trop le temps. Mais je vous fait ça dans la semaine prochaine.  Il est de la semaine 8!


----------



## jeananto (13 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, 
j'ai commandé un Imac 27" i7 ce Lundi 8 Mars.
Tous ces témoignages des différents problèmes font un peu peur.
Mon numéro de commande commence par W93211°°° c'est la semaine 11 si je comprend bien?
Pourtant le 8 Mars c'est semaine 10 non?

Je vous tiendrai au courant des résultats du Test de l'écran jaune, je devrais le recevoir Mercredi ou Jeudi 18 d'après UPS il a fait: Chine, Corée, Pologne, et se trouve en Allemagne (départ de Cologne) aujourd'hui.

Y'a t-il des tableaux de sondages montrant l'évolution du nombre de problèmes d'écrans jaunes rencontrés?
Y'a t-il eu une baisse significative après l'annonce d'Apple?

Merci à tous.


----------



## webjib (13 Mars 2010)

Ce n'est pas le numéro de commande qui te permet de connaitre la semaine de fabrication, mais le numéro de serie (cf. facture ou boite de l'iMac).


----------



## jeananto (13 Mars 2010)

webjib a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le numéro de commande qui te permet de connaitre la semaine de fabrication, mais le numéro de serie (cf. facture ou boite de l'iMac).



Super Merci.

J'ai "Item 0010"
Serial Number: W80111MN°°°

Alors je ne sais pas...


----------



## webjib (13 Mars 2010)

W8 = Shangai
0 = 2010
11 = semaine 11

Donc oui tu auras une fabrication semaine 11 (qui correspond à la semaine 10 pour nous, car les premiers mois de janvier sont considérés comme la semaine 1 par Apple, mais pas pour nous dans nos agendas).


----------



## jeananto (13 Mars 2010)

webjib a dit:


> W8 = Shangai
> 0 = 2010
> 11 = semaine 11
> 
> Donc oui tu auras une fabrication semaine 11 (qui correspond à la semaine 10 pour nous, car les premiers mois de janvier sont considérés comme la semaine 1 par Apple, mais pas pour nous dans nos agendas).



Ok merci, je tiens au courant pour un Yellow Screen Test de ce Mac Semaine 11.


----------



## bambougroove (13 Mars 2010)

jeananto a dit:


> Y'a t-il des tableaux de sondages montrant l'évolution du nombre de problèmes d'écrans jaunes rencontrés?
> Y'a t-il eu une baisse significative après l'annonce d'Apple?


Le 8 mars c'est la semaine 11 ... en France !! Voir ici : http://maliphane.free.fr/Informatique/Calendrier_jour_semaine.htm
Donc ton numéro de série est tout à fait normal.

S'il est déjà en Allemagne, tu devrais l'avoir à partir de lundi 

Pour les statistiques (View Data) et pour le test de la jaunisse, voir ici : http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php

Merci de nous tenir au courant 

PS : la baisse n'est pas encore significative du fait que nous avons peu de retours d'expérience à partir de la semaine 10.
Si le problème n'est pas réglé, la jaunisse est de plus en plus légère en tout cas.


----------



## jeananto (13 Mars 2010)

Je doute l'avoir avant Mercredi, car en Corse pas d'UPS.
C'est UPS de Paris jusqu'à Marseille, puis bateau jusqu'à Ajaccio (1 ou 2 jour de plus). Puis c'est un transporteur de l'île qui prend le relais en fourgon.
Merci d'avoir remis les liens. 
Je reviens dès réception.


----------



## bambougroove (13 Mars 2010)

jeananto a dit:


> Je doute l'avoir avant Mercredi, car en Corse pas d'UPS.
> C'est UPS de Paris jusqu'à Marseille, puis bateau jusqu'à Ajaccio (1 ou 2 jour de plus). Puis c'est un transporteur de l'île qui prend le relais en fourgon.
> Merci d'avoir remis les liens.
> Je reviens dès réception.


Oups, évidemment si après l'avion il doit prendre le bateau ...
Sinon, les miens ils sont entrés en France par Marseille puis Bordeaux puis ... ma ville paumée, ils ne sont pas passés par Paris 

Bonne réception sur ta belle île


----------



## aloha-shine (13 Mars 2010)

Pfiouuuu, moi qui voulais acquérir un petit 27" avec tout les avis négatifs que je vois au niveau des dalles et bruits de DD sa m'inquiète, Apple n'est plus ce qu'il était ou alors, tout le  monde deviens suuuper pointilleux à la réception de sa machine, ce qui, pour un engin de ce prix et tout à fait normal.

Que faire,
Attendre, fin mars début avril ou carrément début juin ????
Je ne vais tout de même pas aller faire un tour chez Windaube, c'est tellement difficile ( voir impossible) de retourner chez monsieur Gates, quand ont à été bercé par m'sieur jobs.


----------



## aloha-shine (13 Mars 2010)

Tiens, je n'avais jamais fait gaffe, sur l'Apple store, " Imac, Pour le Plaisir des Yeux".
y sont marrant  chez apple, et la dalle jaune alors sa en est ou ??


----------



## bambougroove (13 Mars 2010)

aloha-shine a dit:


> " Imac, Pour le Plaisir des Yeux"




Si tu peux attendre début avril c'est mieux on en saura plus sur les fabrications à partir de la semaine 10 (voir les dernières pages).


----------



## webjib (13 Mars 2010)

bambougroove > tu sais, je pense qu'il ne faut pas s'attendre à une révolution fondamentale avec les récentes fabrications. L'annonce publiée sur Gizmodo n'est pas une annonce officielle (au sens qu'elle n'a été communiquée qu'à Gizmodo), et rien ne dit qu'il n'avait pas résolu le problème avant d'en faire l'annonce. Je voudrais pas que tu sois déçu à la lecture des résultats des fabrications semaine 10 (au passage l'annonce date de la semaine 9 alors pourquoi attendre quelque chose de différent pour la semaine 10 ? tu leur laisse une marge de manuvre ? lol).


----------



## bambougroove (13 Mars 2010)

webjib a dit:


> Je voudrais pas que tu sois déçu à la lecture des résultats des fabrications semaine 10 (au passage l'annonce date de la semaine 9 alors pourquoi attendre quelque chose de différent pour la semaine 10 ? tu leur laisse une marge de man&#339;uvre ? lol).


Je sais bien que ce n'est pas vraiment officiel comme annonce, d'ailleurs mon correspondant AppleCare n'a pas répondu à mon mail du 8 mars (concernant l'article de MacG et pour savoir si le problème était résolu), alors qu'il m'avait accordé un délai supplémentaire pour un 3ème échange début mars (au lieu du 18 février) sachant qu'il y aurait un mieux à ce moment là.

Je pense maintenant que le problème n'est pas résolu, mais seulement atténué ... pour l'instant. On peut toujours rêver 

Et oui je leur ai laissé une marge de manoeuvre de fabrication, car si le problème était logiciel on aurait eu une MAJ au lieu d'échange ou de changement de dalle


----------



## webjib (13 Mars 2010)

Moi j'ai pu comparé la semaine 5 et la semaine 9, et effectivement, le problème est atténué, sans pour autant avoir disparu totalement. Celui de la semaine 5 était vraiment affreux, alors que pour celui de la semaine 9, je considère que c'est presque parfait. 

Si seulement j'avais pas ce fichu problème de grésillement quand je baisse la luminosité ! Dès que j'aurais un nouvel exemplaire, je vous tiendrais bien sûr informé ici même


----------



## bambougroove (13 Mars 2010)

webjib a dit:


> Moi j'ai pu comparé la semaine 5 et la semaine 9, et effectivement, le problème est atténué, sans pour autant avoir disparu totalement. Celui de la semaine 5 était vraiment affreux, alors que pour celui de la semaine 9, je considère que c'est presque parfait.
> 
> Si seulement j'avais pas ce fichu problème de grésillement quand je baisse la luminosité ! Dès que j'aurais un nouvel exemplaire, je vous tiendrais bien sûr informé ici même


Mon 3ème iMac est de la semaine 05 et la jaunisse est très légère, alors que pour d'autres de la même semaine elle était beaucoup plus prononcée, c'est vraiment la loterie et je me bats aussi pour cette raison.

Et puis ça dure depuis trop longtemps cette histoire d'écran jaune (iMac 20" si ce n'est plus ancien), c'est anormal et honteux étant donné le prix de ces machines !!

Et le grésillement tu trouves ça normal ?
Je ne l'entends pas car j'ai beaucoup beaucoup plus de 20 ans, mais je l'ai peut-être lol 

Bon courage et tiens-nous au courant


----------



## TiteLine (13 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je rejoins la discussion qui il est vrai m'a un peu fait trembler quand j'ai allumé le Mac il y a près d'une semaine.

Je voyais du jaune partout au démarrage (conditionnée, c'est dur, alors que l'ami qui était à côté de moi trouvait l'image bien belle ...

J'ai fait le test pour "m'amuser" d'abord sur le MBP 17" que je trouvais "sublime" et qui ne l'était pas tant que ça au vu des résultats. pour l'iMac, il y a deux séries avec les bandes grises et le résultat n'est pas le même.

Je ne sais pas si mon Mac est sérieusement atteint, mais il n'empêche que l'image me change vraiment du 20"  (avec ses dégradés).

Et je trouve que c'est plus "pisseux" (prises dans le noir avec la luminosité à fond) sur les photos que lors de l'utilisation.


Dernière info : date de fabrication = semaine 7


----------



## bambougroove (13 Mars 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si mon Mac est sérieusement atteint, mais il n'empêche que l'image me change vraiment du 20"  (avec ses dégradés).
> 
> Et je trouve que c'est plus "pisseux" (prises dans le noir avec la luminosité à fond) sur les photos que lors de l'utilisation.


Bonsoir et merci pour ton témoignage 

Il est très légèrement atteint comme une grande partie des fabrications récentes.

Pour l'aspect "pisseux" lol c'est normal ça vient des photos


----------



## TiteLine (13 Mars 2010)

En revanche, zéro pixel mort (chais pas d'où sort le petit point noir sur les photos 1 et 2), aucun grésillement lorsque je baisse la luminosité, un disque dur discret (le disque dur externe l'est moins) et un vrai plaisir à l'usage.

Je ne vais donc pas tenter le diable , surtout si il n'est que très légèrement atteint, et de toute façon,  si le phénomène s'amplifiait j'ai quand même assuré avec l'Apple Care.


----------



## pistache18 (13 Mars 2010)

Voici une photo de mon écran. Qu'en pensez vous ? Merci.


----------



## webjib (13 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Et le grésillement tu trouves ça normal ?


Clairement pas ! C'est pour ça que j'ai appelé de suite l'Apple Care. Là, je suis sur mon mac, l'appart est plutôt silencieux et je n'entends que ça ce grésillement (et contrairement à d'autres ce n'est pas un sifflement que seuls les plus jeunes arrivent souvent à attendre, mais moi c'est un grésillement, comme un ventilo mal graissé, mais en l'occurrence ça ne semble pas venir d'un ventilo).


----------



## bambougroove (13 Mars 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> chais pas d'où sort le petit point noir sur les photos 1 et 2
> 
> Je ne vais donc pas tenter le diable , surtout si il n'est que très légèrement atteint, et de toute façon,  si le phénomène s'amplifiait j'ai quand même assuré avec l'Apple Care.


Il s'agit du pointeur de ta souris 

Oui, tu n'as pour le moment aucune raison de l'échanger (cool un DD discret ça me plairait bien lol).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h48 ----------




pistache18 a dit:


> Voici une photo de mon écran. Qu'en pensez vous ? Merci.


Je cite ton message car je ne voyais pas la photo dans ton post 

Il est légèrement "jaunasse" en bas à droite à première vue, un commentaire concernant ton ressenti aurait été bienvenu car il ne suffit pas de montrer la photo (qui déforme bla bla).
De plus, une photo avec les bandes grises est préférable.

Si tu en es content par ailleurs, un échange serait aléatoire étant donné que nous n'avons toujours pas d'élément qui nous permette de penser qu'Apple a réglé le problème.


----------



## pistache18 (14 Mars 2010)

Oui, il est légèrement touché par la jaunisse mais rien de catastrophique. Je voulais avoir ds avis sans influence de mon point de vue. Je publirai une photo du test avec la mire de niveau de gris. A plus.


----------



## xao85 (14 Mars 2010)

Je vous trouve de plus en plus paranoïaque concernant cette jaunisse. :mouais: La dernière photo, faut y aller vraiment loin pour trouver du jaune.  Je suis sur que si on compare avec des écrans d'autres marques on trouverait bien un peu de jaunisse quelque part à ce rythme là! 

Quand on voit les photos de Xian, là daccord ya du jaune!  Mais ici, faut pas pousser! En tout cas j'ai pas eu encore le temps d'utiliser la bête en profondeur. Mais ce soir vous aurez mes photos! 

Je suis vraiment enchanter par cet iMac!


----------



## bambougroove (14 Mars 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Je vous trouve de plus en plus paranoïaque concernant cette jaunisse. :mouais:


C'est avec ce genre de raisonnement qu'Apple continue à fabriquer des iMac (depuis le 20" au moins selon les témoignages sur le forum) avec des écrans partiellement jaunes et non uniformes (tâches diverses et variées), inutilisables dans le cadre d'une utilisation photo "poussée"


----------



## xao85 (14 Mars 2010)

La photo poussé se fait avec du matériel de Pro donc on se tourne sur le MacPro!

Et franchement tu trouves qu'il est jaune l'écran sur la dernière photo?! Pour moi il est niquel!


----------



## bambougroove (14 Mars 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> La photo poussé se fait avec du matériel de Pro donc on se tourne sur le MacPro!


J'ai employé le terme "poussée" pour justement ne pas employer le terme "professionnelle" pas toujours adapté selon les cas 

Tout le monde n'a pas besoin de la puissance d'un Mac Pro, mais d'un bon écran oui (normal quoi, pas jaune).


----------



## TiteLine (14 Mars 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> La photo poussé se fait avec du matériel de Pro donc on se tourne sur le MacPro!



Cette phrase résume assez bien le fond de ma pensée.

C'est vrai qu'avec le renouvellement des iMacs, ces derniers se rapprochent vraiment du Mac Pro, sauf qu'ils restent avant tout destinés au grand public ... et lorsque les Mac Pro seront mis à jour, l'écart en terme de performance devrait s'accentuer. 

En revanche, c'est vrai qu'on est en droit de réclamer une idalle "correcte" (à défaut d'être parfaite) et il faut avouer que le défaut présenté sur l'écran de Xian est vraiment flagrant 

C'est marrant parce que je découvre que le 24" avait déjà une dalle présentant des défauts alors que j'en avais lu beaucoup de bien jusqu'à présent. Et je ne parle même pas du 20".

En revanche, il faudra tout de même surveiller si ça s'accentue avec le temps.

Je retourne bosser sur mon Mac qui a une petite jaunisse mais qui me satisfait vraiment :love:


----------



## bambougroove (14 Mars 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'avec le renouvellement des iMacs, ces derniers se rapprochent vraiment du Mac Pro, sauf qu'ils restent avant tout destinés au grand public ...


Idem pour le grand public, consulter des sites web généralement avec fond blanc et voir un gros pâté jaune en bas à droite c'est pas top, rédiger une lettre, etc.

C'est grâce à ceux qui n'ont pas accepté cela, qui ont posté sur les forums et renvoyé systématiquement les exemplaires défectueux, que la jaunisse est actuellement très légère !!

A quand plus de jaunisse du tout ?


----------



## TiteLine (14 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Idem pour le grand public, consulter des sites web généralement avec fond blanc et voir un gros pâté jaune en bas à droite c'est pas top, rédiger une lettre, etc.
> 
> C'est grâce à ceux qui n'ont pas accepté cela, qui ont posté sur les forums et renvoyé systématiquement les exemplaires défectueux, que la jaunisse est actuellement très légère !!
> 
> A quand plus de jaunisse du tout ?




Certes, le grand public a droit à un produit de qualité également, je suis bien d'accord sur ce point.

En revanche, quand ça commence à vraiment être jaunâtre sur une page Web ou un fichier Office, c'est que le produit est vraiment atteint.  Pas besoin de test pour s'en rendre compte et on est en droit de râler.

Je parle plutôt des défauts constatés lors des tests dans des conditions spéciales, noir absolu + luminosité à fond.  (défauts qu'on n'aurait pas constatés lors d'une utilisation courante)


----------



## divoli (14 Mars 2010)

Pfff... Quelle bande de geignards, ici. Jamais contents. 

Apple ne fait que des produits de qualité, ce n'est pas à cause des deux tondus trois pelés qui ont toujours quelque chose à chialer qu'elle va changer quoi que ce soit. 

Bambougroove, tu espères quoi ? Tu n'as toujours pas compris que les défauts qui existent depuis le 20", ils vont perdurer ? Ca ne t'a pas fait tilt ? 



Oh que je suis méchant.


----------



## Pierre C. (14 Mars 2010)

Je rejoins une fois de plus Bambougroove...

De plus je pense que vous vous faite une mauvaise idée sur les photographes dit "professionnels"! Beaucoup de ces "professionnels" utilisent des iMac ou des MBP sans même y rajouter d'écran... 

Je peux vous assurer que l'écran ou l'ordi... passe bien après boitier, objos, éclairage et leurs studios! Qui est ce qu'ils leurs assurent un revenu donc un investissement indispensable... 
Leurs priorités sont loin d'un macpro trop puissant pour un usage uniquement tourné vers la photo et peu ont les moyens de mettre 1500 pour un écran !!!


----------



## bambougroove (14 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Bambougroove, tu espères quoi ? Tu n'as toujours pas compris que les défauts qui existent depuis le 20", ils vont perdurer ? Ca ne t'a pas fait tilt ?


Ben non, ça "tilt" pas du tout !! 

Je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait accepter une jaunisse sur les iMac, alors que ce n'est pas le cas sur mon MBP 17" (early 2008), et franchement c'est minable de la part d'Apple de continuer à fabriquer des iMac 24", puis 21,5" et 27" en connaissance de cause, sans régler le problème :mouais:

Cela dit, comme je l'ai maintes et maintes fois répété, tout comme j'ai insisté sur les problèmes principaux que j'ai rencontré (jaunisse et DD gargouillant avec des erreurs à répétition), l'iMac 27" est une très belle machine et très agréable d'utilisation :love:

Je vais donc devoir me contenter pour le 4ème exemplaire d'une très légère jaunisse (et en espérant que le DD sera enfin correct), puisque manifestement c'est ce qu'Apple considère comme normal pour "un écran sublime et ultime" !!


----------



## clochelune (14 Mars 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Je rejoins une fois de plus Bambougroove...
> 
> De plus je pense que vous vous faite une mauvaise idée sur les photographes dit "professionnels"! Beaucoup de ces "professionnels" utilisent des iMac ou des MBP sans même y rajouter d'écran...
> 
> ...



sauf que les photographes professionnels préfèrent les écrans mats aux écrans brillants maintenant présents sur les iMacs...

j'aurais préféré aussi un écran mat, mais en tant qu'utilisatrice "lambda", cet écran brillant me va (21.5 pouces pour moi) et je ne ferai pas ces fameux tests pour savoir si l'iMac a la jaunisse ou autre...

si j'avais pu j'aurais préféré un écran mat, mais ainsi vont les choses, et je suis plus que satisfaite de cet iMac (un ordinateur n'est jamais "parfait") et heureuse de l'avoir eu avec 10% de réduction (quand normalement j'hésite à prendre les rev A) 

et pourquoi n'attendez-vous pas la rev B  ? quand on se précipite, il peut y avoir de mauvaises surprises

bonne soirée


----------



## Xian (14 Mars 2010)

Une polémique entre nous n'améliorera pas la qualité des écrans 

J'ai lu dans ce fil des commentaires genre "scandaleux, inadmissible de la part d'Apple", etc.) et d'autres trouvant que c'est parfait.

Comme souvent, la vérité est entre les deux. 

Quand un client n'est pas content, il semble qu'Apple ne fasse pas trop de problèmes pour changer la machine, ou la dalle. Je trouve qu'un écran un peu moins grand mais permettant aux pros de s'en servir, ce serait pas mal, plutôt que de faire toujours plus grand, plus brillant, mais avec la jaunisse.

Donc, ce n'est pas une mauvaise chose de faire pression sur la Pomme pour qu'elle cherche des sous-traitants sérieux, fabricant des produits irréprochables.

Ma vue baisse, mais je vois quand même ces foutues taches jaunes sur les écrans très clairs et les nuances de gris. si je pouvais avoir mieux, je le prendrais. Idem pour les fuites de lumière quand l'écran est noir.

Je pense que cet iMac vaut son prix, mais n'est pas non plus la perfection que certains voudraient.

Bon, les semaines 10 et plus ont encore un peu de jaunisse ou ils lavent plus blanc ?


----------



## Pierre C. (14 Mars 2010)

C'est sur qu'un écran mat aurait été du gout de tout ceux qui touche à l'image mais voilà ca fait longtemps que les "pro" le réclament et qu'Apple ne change pas sa politique... donc il s'en accommode!

Après il y a les stars de la photo qui vivent très bien de leur métier et qui s'équipent en macpro et eizo... et encore la plupart travail avec des retoucheurs/développeurs qui ne font que ca donc c'est plus histoire de dire!
Ensuite vient les professionnelles, ceux qui font de la photo et doivent en vivre... Ces derniers ont du mal vu la saturation du secteur donc réfléchisse à 2x avant d'investir! Puis ne se tracasse pas trop car ils savent qu'ils travaillent avec des labo qui soigneront leurs tirage et qui eux sont équipé ;-)
Sachant que c'est 2 catégories travaille la prise de vue et retouche un minimum de peur d'éclater les pixel parce que ca ne pardonne pas à l'agrandissement!

Après y a ceux qui ont les moyens... pro ou amateurs et s'équipe selon leur envies!

Mais sérieusement ce qui m'ennuie quand on parle avec des utilisateurs mac c'est qu'ils parlent de leurs machines comme d'un premier prix chez Liddle! Faut un peu arrêter, chacun est en droit de réclamer ce qu'Apple leur promet c'est à dire un écran sublime! (c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit ;-) )

Et je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Xian, écran plus petit mais de meilleur qualité au lieu de vouloir faire du tape à l'oeil juste pour contré microsoft au moment de la sortie de 7, pfff... 27" et 2000&#8364; pour se toucher c'est un peu pour rire! Une sortie comme ca j'espère qu'Apple n'en fera plus et pour le reste qu'il règle une fois pour toutes le problème car là ca fait bientôt 6 mois qu'on est dessus!


----------



## divoli (14 Mars 2010)

Il existe chez Apple une novlangue que les nioubes ne savent pas déchiffrer.


----------



## Pierre C. (14 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Il existe chez Apple une novlangue que les nioubes ne savent pas déchiffrer.



Moi je crois qu'Apple veut faire des téléphone et plus des machine de travail... à oui et j'ai oublier des tablette qui n'ont pour usage que la lecture 

Ps: Exagéré mais ont en ai pas loin!


----------



## bambougroove (14 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Il existe chez Apple une novlangue que les nioubes ne savent pas déchiffrer.


Pffff ... 

J'en reste là car j'ai dit ce que je pensais plus haut d'Apple et de sa conception des ordinateurs "grand public" 

Une MacUser de la première heure (Apple II) très déçue


----------



## divoli (14 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Une MacUser de la première heure (Apple II) très déçue



Et depuis le temps, tu n'as toujours pas compris ?  T'es blonde ? :mouais:

Ben bon sang...


----------



## xao85 (14 Mars 2010)




----------



## pistache18 (15 Mars 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Je vous trouve de plus en plus paranoïaque concernant cette jaunisse. :mouais: La dernière photo, faut y aller vraiment loin pour trouver du jaune.  Je suis sur que si on compare avec des écrans d'autres marques on trouverait bien un peu de jaunisse quelque part à ce rythme là!
> 
> Quand on voit les photos de Xian, là daccord ya du jaune!  Mais ici, faut pas pousser! En tout cas j'ai pas eu encore le temps d'utiliser la bête en profondeur. Mais ce soir vous aurez mes photos!
> 
> Je suis vraiment enchanter par cet iMac!



C'est de mon iMac dont tu parles. J'ai publié la photo pour connaître vos avis. Et quelque part, je suis content de ta réaction. Je me dis que mon écran n'est pas parfais mais qu'il sera certainement difficile de mieux faire.  Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à le penser.


----------



## xao85 (15 Mars 2010)

Oui c'est du tien dont je parlais. Après je pense qu'on cherche trop la petite bête mais ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## chauchette (15 Mars 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui c'est du tien dont je parlais. Après je pense qu'on cherche trop la petite bête mais ce n'est que mon avis.



Effectivement pour ton écran, y'a pas grand choses à redire ! C'est un core i5 ou i7 ?


----------



## xao85 (15 Mars 2010)

Le mien ou celui de pistache?


----------



## chauchette (15 Mars 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Le mien ou celui de pistache?



Le tien


----------



## xao85 (15 Mars 2010)

Moi c'est un Core i5. Mais le processeur n'a aucun impact sur le jaunissement.


----------



## chauchette (15 Mars 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi c'est un Core i5. Mais le processeur n'a aucun impact sur le jaunissement.



Les Mac i5 sont fabriqués en République Tchèque, et j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont de meilleures qualités que les Mac i7 fabriqués en Chine. 
Peut être que je me trompe mais c'est pas la première fois que j'ai cette impression... Attendons d'autres retours !! 

En tout cas profite bien de ton iMac !!


----------



## xao85 (15 Mars 2010)

A bon? Jamais entendu parler d'usine en république tchèque.


----------



## webjib (15 Mars 2010)

A priori si, il y a une usine en République Tchèque tout comme il y a une usine aux USA. Par contre, les i5 sont produits surtout à Shanghai (Chine).

Petit article qui cite les usines de production :
http://www.gizmodo.fr/2010/03/01/apple-a-decouvert-des-enfants-au-travail-chez-certains-de-ses-fournisseurs.html

Et puis ce sujet sur MacG :
http://forums.macg.co/ibook-et-powerbook/comment-dechiffrer-le-numero-de-serie-des-macs-8206.html


----------



## tedy57 (15 Mars 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> Les Mac i5 sont fabriqués en République Tchèque, et j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont de meilleures qualités que les Mac i7 fabriqués en Chine.
> Peut être que je me trompe mais c'est pas la première fois que j'ai cette impression... Attendons d'autres retours !!
> 
> En tout cas profite bien de ton iMac !!


 
Je rejoins ton avis, aparement sur les i5 la jaunisse est moins pronnoncée que sur les i7, par contre à prop des sites de fabrication mon i5 vient de chine, donc à voir


----------



## vaiko666 (15 Mars 2010)

Ouai, navré de contredire, mais selon http://imac.squeaked.com/ (devenu référence en matière d'Imac à problèmes), sur 553 i5 recensés, 147 sont concernés par la jaunisse, sur 1148 i7, 277 sont jaunes.

Bref, tout ça pour dire que les i5 ne sont pas moins jaunes que les i7, il marche manifestement moins bien...

Bon, maintenant, l'échantillon est pas forcément représentatif.

En ce qui me concerne et depuis mon échange, je suis très content de mon écran et je ne vois pas la jaunisse. La bête fonctionne du tonnerre


----------



## tedy57 (15 Mars 2010)

ok, autant pour moi, mais je suis en attente comme xian de voir si les nouvelles dalles sont exemptes de défauts, le mien (semaine 52) à une jaunisse qui prends de l'ampleur et devient de plus en plus visible ou c'est moi qui ne voit plus que ça....

J'attends des retours avant de  faire changer ma dalle.

Mais bon changement de dalle, c'est peut être avoir pire qu'avant :-(


----------



## vaiko666 (15 Mars 2010)

@tedy, 

Objectivement, aucune information laisse penser que le phénomène s'amplifie.... Je pense plutôt qu'effectivement, le fait de le savoir fait que tu ne vois plus que ça et de plus en plus. J'avais une semaine 52 également, pas trop jaune, mais à force de test, à chaque fois que je rebootais et que j'étais sur l'écran blanc, mes yeux cherchaient systématiquement le jaune. 

En semaine 07, j'ai testé une fois, j'ai rien vu, et je préfère passer à autre chose. Sinon, je verrai du jaune même sur le plus blanc et éclatant des écrans 

A la limite, les mecs qui ont mis les tests à dispo se sont peut-être marré en mettant volontairement du jaune  J'aurai fait ça, je serai encore mort de rire à voir le buzz autours de ces écrans !


----------



## chauchette (15 Mars 2010)

vaiko666 a dit:


> A la limite, les mecs qui ont mis les tests à dispo se sont peut-être marré en mettant volontairement du jaune  J'aurai fait ça, je serai encore mort de rire à voir le buzz autours de ces écrans !



J'ai passé le test avec succès sur plusieurs écrans de PC différents (ordinateur de bureau, PC portable) : pas la moindre jaunisse 



vaiko666 a dit:


> J'avais une semaine 52 également, pas trop jaune, mais à force de test, à  chaque fois que je rebootais et que j'étais sur l'écran blanc, mes yeux  cherchaient systématiquement le jaune



Je te rejoins là-dessus, ça me fait la même chose!! Mais bon j'avoue être un peu maniaque :rose: ça n'arrange pas les choses ! :affraid:


----------



## jeananto (15 Mars 2010)

J'ai hâte de recevoir mon I7  (semaine 11 Shangai).
En espérant vous montrer un Yellow test sans soucis d'ici demain ou après demain.
Je garde espoir.


----------



## wonderLoutre (15 Mars 2010)

je vais recevoir mon premier imac 27" debut avril,acheté sur le refurb,du coup avec tout ce qui à été dit ici sur la jaunisse ,ça me fait flipper ,qu'est ce que je vais avoir comme truc ,la ptite vérole


----------



## bambougroove (15 Mars 2010)

J'ai reçu ce matin la réponse de mon correspondant AppleCare à mon mail du 8 mars :
- lui demandant s'il y avait du nouveau concernant la jaunisse et un éventuel changement de la dalle
- lui donnant le lien vers cet article de MacG : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/145221/apple-reconnait-les-problemes-d-ecran-des-imac-27

_"Pour être honnête avec vous Madame, je ne détiens pas plus d'information que vous. 
Je peux seulement vous garantir que l'ont pourra faire remplacer votre produit si besoin est."_

Avec le soutien de cet aimable correspondant qui a suivi l'ensemble de mon dossier (3 iMac 27" i7 successifs défectueux : jaunisse et DD), il a fallu que je bataille ferme avec le Service Technique pour obtenir un échange plutôt qu'une réparation, ainsi que de garder l'ancien en attendant le nouveau.

J'attends donc prochainement un 4ème exemplaire, et il croise les doigts avec moi pour qu'il soit non défectueux, c'est gentil de sa part mais guère rassurant 

Bref, *le problème n'est toujours pas réglé* et pire ne le sera peut-être jamais pour cette dernière génération d'iMac étant donné que les générations précédentes étaient aussi concernées, surtout si les personnes concernées ne s'en aperçoivent pas ou s'en contentent  *mais d'après les derniers retours d'expérience il est atténué.*

*C'est donc toujours la "loterie" dans ce domaine* :mouais:


----------



## Xian (15 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> ok, autant pour moi, mais je suis en attente comme xian de voir si les nouvelles dalles sont exemptes de défauts, le mien (semaine 52) à une jaunisse qui prends de l'ampleur et devient de plus en plus visible ou c'est moi qui ne voit plus que ça....
> 
> J'attends des retours avant de  faire changer ma dalle.
> 
> Mais bon changement de dalle, c'est peut être avoir pire qu'avant :-(



Plus le temps passe et plus je trouve que la zone jaunâtre s'est étendue, mais en même temps, elle s'uniformise.

Même avec l'écran de test, ma fille de 13 ans ne voit rien, pas de nuance, alors que moi, avec mes vieux yeux, je vois bien les différences. C'est peut-être très subjectif, tout ça...

 Je commence à me demander si je ne vais pas le garder comme ça. Il va vraiment très bien.


----------



## divoli (15 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Bref, *le problème n'est toujours pas réglé* et pire ne le  sera peut-être jamais pour cette dernière génération d'iMac étant donné  que les générations précédentes étaient aussi concernées, surtout si les  personnes concernées ne s'en aperçoivent pas ou s'en contentent  *mais  d'après les derniers retours d'expérience il est atténué.*
> 
> *C'est donc toujours la loterie dans ce domaine* :mouais:




Ah enfin, ça vient de te faire tilt. Tu es un peu longue au démarrage, mais on y arrive. Tu vois, quand tu veux.


----------



## chauchette (15 Mars 2010)

Un témoignage qui peut intéresser certaines personnes...



> y a quelques jours, j'avais dû retourner mon iMac  27" car la partie inférieure de l'écran tirait légèrement sur le  jaune. Vendredi soir, j'ai reçu un nouvel exemplaire et cette fois la  dalle est parfaite. Il semble d'ailleurs qu'Apple a enfin résolu ce  problème et que les livraisons s'accélèrent enfin.



http://www.blogeek.ch/index.php?2010/02/28/7739-imac-27-cette-fois-c-est-la-bonne


----------



## vancomathias (15 Mars 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> Un témoignage qui peut intéresser certaines personnes...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.blogeek.ch/index.php?2010/02/28/7739-imac-27-cette-fois-c-est-la-bonne




La SOLUTION N EST PAS ENCORE TROUVER C EST AU CAS PART CAS °°°

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h35 ----------


----------



## bambougroove (15 Mars 2010)

vancomathias a dit:


> La SOLUTION N EST PAS ENCORE TROUVER C EST AU CAS PART CAS °°°


Viii 

D'autant plus que le témoignage du post précédent date du 28 février, et qu'on a eu depuis des retours d'expérience sur ce forum qui montrent photos à l'appui des écrans légèrement jaunasses 

Si la situation s'arrange ... elle n'est pas réglée !!


----------



## vancomathias (15 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> J'ai reçu ce matin la réponse de mon correspondant AppleCare à mon mail du 8 mars :
> - lui demandant s'il y avait du nouveau concernant la jaunisse et un éventuel changement de la dalle
> - lui donnant le lien vers cet article de MacG : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/145221/apple-reconnait-les-problemes-d-ecran-des-imac-27
> 
> ...





divoli a dit:


> Ah enfin, ça vient de te faire tilt. Tu es un peu longue au démarrage, mais on y arrive. Tu vois, quand tu veux.




Je pense comme toi ...

Moi après un seul jour d'essai et une marée jaunâtre sur le bas de  l'écran je l'ai renvoyé au shop .

Il m'ont dit qu'il valait mieux faire un changement de dalle car c'est  vraiment la loterie ...

Ils ont reçu au service technique , une mention de chez apple pour ce  genre de problème ...

Donc , je leur ai demandé de changé l'écran ,de le tester (j'ai mis un  niveau de gris sur mon bureau) ...


Patiente donc


----------



## tedy57 (16 Mars 2010)

bon, finalement je vais me lancer pour un changement de dalle, au moins si c'est un peu atténué ça sera déjà ça.

Et puis si ce n'est toujours pas bon ça sera rebellotte !

Mais bonne idée de mettre un niveau de gris en image de fond

Je vous tiens informé de la suite


----------



## chauchette (16 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> bon, finalement je vais me lancer pour un changement de dalle, au moins si c'est un peu atténué ça sera déjà ça.
> 
> Et puis si ce n'est toujours pas bon ça sera rebellotte !
> 
> ...



Bonne idée , on attend le résumé du coups de fil, essai de leur soutirer des informations :love:


----------



## vancomathias (16 Mars 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> Bonne idée , on attend le résumé du coups de fil, essai de leur soutirer des informations :love:




Voilà qui est sage  , j'ai fais la même chose , maintenant j'attend °°°


----------



## tedy57 (16 Mars 2010)

Donc les dernières nouvelles, après avoir bataillé sévère pour ne pas laisser mon mac en réparation pendant 15 jours, j'ai eu un responsable bien au courant, me disant qu'il y avait pénurie de dalles pour imac 27 en ce moment et que les commandes pouvaient êtres longues.

Donc il a été convenu et négocié que le centre de réparation allait préalablement commander la nouvelle dalle afin que mon matériel ne soit pas immobilisé pendant 15 jours.

J'attends l'appel du responsable afin qu'il me communique le délais.


----------



## tiguanito (16 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> Donc les dernières nouvelles, après avoir bataillé sévère pour ne pas laisser mon mac en réparation pendant 15 jours, j'ai eu un responsable bien au courant, me disant qu'il y avait pénurie de dalles pour imac 27 en ce moment et que les commandes pouvaient êtres longues.
> 
> Donc il a été convenu et négocié que le centre de réparation allait préalablement commander la nouvelle dalle afin que mon matériel ne soit pas immobilisé pendant 15 jours.
> 
> J'attends l'appel du responsable afin qu'il me communique le délais.



Curieux cette penurie puisque les iMac 27" sont annonces comme expedies sous 24h chez les Apple store de differents pays.


----------



## webjib (16 Mars 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Curieux cette penurie puisque les iMac 27" sont annonces comme expedies sous 24h chez les Apple store de differents pays.


Certainement parce qu'il semble y avoir encore du stock d'avance, localisé en Europe. Mon iMac 27" de remplacement part aujourd'hui de Eindhoven (tout comme mon premier iMac).


----------



## vancomathias (16 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> Donc les dernières nouvelles, après avoir bataillé sévère pour ne pas laisser mon mac en réparation pendant 15 jours, j'ai eu un responsable bien au courant, me disant qu'il y avait pénurie de dalles pour imac 27 en ce moment et que les commandes pouvaient êtres longues.
> 
> Donc il a été convenu et négocié que le centre de réparation allait préalablement commander la nouvelle dalle afin que mon matériel ne soit pas immobilisé pendant 15 jours.
> 
> J'attends l'appel du responsable afin qu'il me communique le délais.




Oh Berk°° ne me dis pas ça °°° moi aussi j'attend °°°


Tu habites la Belgique la france ?


----------



## tedy57 (16 Mars 2010)

la France, en tout cas si je n'ais pas de news demain je les relance

Bon courage


----------



## vancomathias (16 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> la France, en tout cas si je n'ais pas de news demain je les relance
> 
> Bon courage



Moi je téléphone demain(Belgique)

Merci pour le courage ... :rose:


----------



## chauchette (16 Mars 2010)

Comment ça se passe pour l'envoi en réparation ? Il faut reprendre le carton d'emballage et *tout* renvoyer (souris et clavier en plus du iMac)?
Faut-il demander réparation au tél ou directement sur Internet ?


----------



## vancomathias (16 Mars 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> Comment ça se passe pour l'envoi en réparation ? Il faut reprendre le carton d'emballage et *tout* renvoyer (souris et clavier en plus du iMac)?
> Faut-il demander réparation au tél ou directement sur Internet ?




J'ai fais ma demande auprès de mon shop (il me l'on conseillé) maintenant via applestore je ne sais pas °°°


----------



## divoli (16 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Si la situation s'arrange ... elle n'est pas réglée !!



Puisqu'on te dit que si. 


Voilà. Maintenant deux gentils garçons habillés tout en blanc vont venir t'aider à enfiler ton nouveau costume.


----------



## bambougroove (16 Mars 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Curieux cette penurie puisque les iMac 27" sont annonces comme expedies sous 24h chez les Apple store de differents pays.


Tedy57 parlait d'une réparation et donc de l'attente pour la fourniture d'une pièce détachée.
Les commandes sur l'Apple Store (et les échanges) sont prioritaires.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h27 ----------

Annonce soit-disant "officielle" d'un règlement des problèmes de l'iMac, relayée dans cette news de MacG : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/147451/les-problemes-de-l-imac-27-sont-officiellement-regles 

Si c'est comme l'annonce relayée par Gizmodo fin février ... c'est pas encore gagné 

Comme je l'indiquais plus haut, mon correspondant AppleCare n'en savait pas plus que moi à ce sujet hier.

Je dois recevoir mon 4ème iMac 27" i7 le 24 ou 25 mars ... wait & see


----------



## xao85 (16 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Puisqu'on te dit que si.
> 
> 
> Voilà. Maintenant deux gentils garçons habillés tout en blanc vont venir t'aider à enfiler ton nouveau costume.



On a besoin d'un infirmier?!  

En tt cas si Steve le dis c'est que c'est vrai!


----------



## I2M (16 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Tedy57 parlait d'une réparation et donc de l'attente pour la fourniture d'une pièce détachée.
> Les commandes sur l'Apple Store (et les échanges) sont prioritaires.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h27 ----------
> ...




A gauche je vous présente un Imac semaine 11 et à droite un Imac semaine 8.
Alors il est vraiment réglé le problème Steve?


----------



## xao85 (16 Mars 2010)

Je dirai que le semaine 8 gagne et que c'est ma semaine de fabrication! :love:


----------



## I2M (16 Mars 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Je dirai que le semaine 8 gagne et que c'est ma semaine de fabrication! :love:



Semaine 46, 8 ou 11, de toute manière c'est la loterie.
Au mieux on peut espérer une très légère jaunisse... Mais l'écran parfait n'existe pas à l'heure actuelle....
Quelqu'un pourrait-il faire le test (http://tapplox.com/imac-led.html) et prendre une photo avec un 24" ou mieux encore un cinema display? Cela permettrait de comparer la qualité de nos écrans avec des écrans réputés excellents...


----------



## rolweb (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour , 
Je viens de recevoir mon nouvel I Mac 27 de base semaine de fabrique 10 
C'est vrai qu'il y a un léger jaunissement en bas a droit mais rien à voir avec les 3 précédents 

J'ai décidé de la garder 

Voilou bonne soirée


----------



## tedy57 (17 Mars 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Je dirai que le semaine 8 gagne et que c'est ma semaine de fabrication! :love:


 
Franchement si j'ai une de ces 2 dalles je m'estimerais hereux / à ce que j'ai actuellement 

Un technicien doit me rappeler dans 48h max afin de programmer l'enlevement et la réparation, qu'ils prennent leur temps et qu'ils me mettent une nouvelle dalle bien propre !


----------



## chauchette (17 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> Franchement si j'ai une de ces 2 dalles je m'estimerais hereux / à ce que j'ai actuellement
> 
> Un technicien doit me rappeler dans 48h max afin de programmer l'enlevement et la réparation, qu'ils prennent leur temps et qu'ils me mettent une nouvelle dalle bien propre !



J'attends qu'Apple vide ses stocks de dalles toutes moisies avant de porter le mien en réparation, en espérant moi aussi avoir une dalle "plus blanc que blanc" :rateau:

Au fait tedy57, peux-tu m'éclairer sur le point suivant : 



> Envoyé par *chauchette*
> 
> 
> _Comment ça se passe pour l'envoi en réparation ? Il faut  reprendre le carton d'emballage et *tout* renvoyer  (souris et clavier en plus du iMac)?
> Faut-il demander réparation au tél ou directement sur Internet ?_


----------



## tedy57 (17 Mars 2010)

eh bien en fait, je ne sais pas pour le moment, ils viennent le chercher j'attends qu'ils me recontactent afin d'avoir plus d'informations.

En même temps je dirais que c'est leur responsabilité de prendre l'imac impec et de me le retourner impec et que je suis pas sensé garder le carton de l'imac (j'étais pas sensé non plus avoir un imac à problème).

Pour le stock de dalles moisies, si j'en ais une je vais etre agressif !


----------



## vancomathias (17 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> eh bien en fait, je ne sais pas pour le moment, ils viennent le chercher j'attends qu'ils me recontactent afin d'avoir plus d'informations.
> 
> En même temps je dirais que c'est leur responsabilité de prendre l'imac impec et de me le retourner impec et que je suis pas sensé garder le carton de l'imac (j'étais pas sensé non plus avoir un imac à problème).
> 
> Pour le stock de dalles moisies, si j'en ais une je vais etre agressif !


__________
*Prend ton mal en patience (c'est une vertu) vois le comme ca ...

Moi je viens d'appeler =je dois rappeler demain car attente de pièce pour le changement d'écran ...

Je m'attend a encore une semaine d'attente a mon avis si pas plus :rose::rose::rose:*


----------



## chauchette (17 Mars 2010)

vancomathias a dit:


> __________
> *Prend ton mal en patience (c'est une vertu) vois le comme ca ...
> 
> Moi je viens d'appeler =je dois rappeler demain car attente de pièce pour le changement d'écran ...
> ...



Ruptures de stock partout ??   

Je me demande s'ils attendent l'arrivée de nouvelles dalles (on se met à rêver  ) ou si c'est dû à un nombre trop important de remplacements de dalles...


----------



## vancomathias (17 Mars 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> Ruptures de stock partout ??
> 
> Je me demande s'ils attendent l'arrivée de nouvelles dalles (on se met à rêver  ) ou si c'est dû à un nombre trop important de remplacements de dalles...




Je ne sais pas si c'est un problème de stock , en tout cas chez "le réparateur" ils disent qu'ils ont reçu l'instruction de chez apple du problème SEULEMENT LA SEMAINE PASSéE °°°

Donc je m'attend a pensée a autre chose que mon 27 i7 ...que j'ai eu en main une seule journée avant de constaté ce problèmes ...

Je me pose quelques question quand même ... 2338  pour imac et relaté ce genre de problème !!!

Je pense qu'apple commence a vendre trop vite leur produit sans les tester après production ...


J'ai une tonne de retouche a faire et je suis TOUT SIMPLEMENT BLOQUé avec ce genre de connerie °°°

Je rage car avec mon 20 pouce qui clignote de l'ecran après 10 minute de retouche ...

Enfin il fait beau aujourd'hui c'est le PRINCIPAL


----------



## jbgarbay (17 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,  Pour ma part, j'ai retourné mon iMac 27 le mardi 2 mars, il est arrivé au centre de dépannage le mercredi. Cela fait donc deux semaines sans machine et à mon avis je suis bien parti pour une troisième ! Ensuite mon revendeur m'avait indiqué que la rupture de stock était probable pour le chagement dalle... Après, je préfère attendre une semaine de plus que de risquer d'avoir a renvoyer de nouveau mon iMac.


----------



## vancomathias (17 Mars 2010)

jbgarbay a dit:


> Bonjour,  Pour ma part, j'ai retourné mon iMac 27 le mardi 2 mars, il est arrivé au centre de dépannage le mercredi. Cela fait donc deux semaines sans machine et à mon avis je suis bien parti pour une troisième ! Ensuite mon revendeur m'avait indiqué que la rupture de stock était probable pour le chagement dalle... Après, je préfère attendre une semaine de plus que de risquer d'avoir a renvoyer de nouveau mon iMac.



Put C'est pas vrai 3 semaine !!!


----------



## tedy57 (17 Mars 2010)

dur !

en attente d'infos, mais si il y a rupture, c'est que des nouvelles et des bonnes arrivent ?!


----------



## chauchette (17 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> dur !
> 
> en attente d'infos, mais si il y a rupture, c'est que des nouvelles et des bonnes arrivent ?!



Espérons le !! :sick:


----------



## bambougroove (17 Mars 2010)

vancomathias a dit:


> Put C'est pas vrai 3 semaine !!!




Comme l'indiquait un membre, il vaut mieux négocier avec ton réparateur pour qu'il commande la pièce et qu'il te prévienne quand il l'aura reçue


----------



## vancomathias (17 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Comme l'indiquait un membre, il vaut mieux négocier avec ton réparateur pour qu'il commande la pièce et qu'il te prévienne quand il l'aura reçue



Boah , trop tard mon imac est chez eux ...

Bord:hein::hein::hein: , dernière fois que j'achète un imac qui vient de sortir !!!

Je suis dégouté ... 

Je phone au réparateur d'ici 1/2 heure et vous tiens au courant quand a leurs stock °°°


----------



## tiguanito (17 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> dur !
> 
> en attente d'infos, mais si il y a rupture, c'est que des nouvelles et des bonnes arrivent ?!



En tout cas les derniers echanges d'ecran sur des iMac aux US ne donnent rien de bon. Certains recuperent meme plus de jaunisse apres l'echange, c'est la loterie la plus complete, ceux qui ont de la chance obtiennent un ecran un peu "moins pire" que le precedent.


----------



## vancomathias (17 Mars 2010)

CA y est je viens de contacter le réparateur .

ILS ONT LES PIECES DE STOCK (DALLE ECRAN) ...

JE SUIS SUR BRUXELLES 

VOUS  ÊTES SUR LA FRANCE ?


----------



## bambougroove (17 Mars 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> En tout cas les derniers echanges d'ecran sur des iMac aux US ne donnent rien de bon. Certains recuperent meme plus de jaunisse apres l'echange, c'est la loterie la plus complete, ceux qui ont de la chance obtiennent un ecran un peu "moins pire" que le precedent.


Yes 

L'annonce soit-disant "officielle" du règlement des problèmes n'a pas été relayée dans les news de Mac Rumors par exemple : http://www.macrumors.com/
contrairement à beaucoup de sites et blogs français, la fiabilité de l'information étant incertaine : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/147451/les-problemes-de-l-imac-27-sont-officiellement-regles

Les retours d'expériences des membres de ce forum restent pour le moment la source la plus fiable.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h02 ----------




vancomathias a dit:


> CA y est je viens de contacter le réparateur .
> ILS ONT LES PIECES DE STOCK (DALLE ECRAN) ...




Tiens-nous au courant


----------



## vancomathias (17 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Yes
> 
> L'annonce soit-disant "officielle" du règlement des problèmes n'a pas été relayée dans les news de Mac Rumors par exemple : http://www.macrumors.com/
> contrairement à beaucoup de sites et blogs français, la fiabilité de l'information étant incertaine : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/147451/les-problemes-de-l-imac-27-sont-officiellement-regles
> ...





OK Je vous tiens au courant !!!

Et si le problème est persistant , "je leur dévisse la tête et je chie dans leur coup °°°(voir Mr Manhattan ,Benoit Poelvoorde)


----------



## tedy57 (17 Mars 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> En tout cas les derniers echanges d'ecran sur des iMac aux US ne donnent rien de bon. Certains recuperent meme plus de jaunisse apres l'echange, c'est la loterie la plus complete, ceux qui ont de la chance obtiennent un ecran un peu "moins pire" que le precedent.


 
Oui soit, mais il semble quand meme que le changement de dalle améliore les choses


----------



## tiguanito (17 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> Oui soit, mais il semble quand meme que le changement de dalle améliore les choses



J'ai l'impression que c'est la meme loterie qu'a la reception de l'iMac, d'apres les commentaires dans les forums de Macrumors et Apple-support. Mais bon, on ne sait jamais ...


----------



## wonderLoutre (17 Mars 2010)

bonsoir à tous ,je viens de recevoir mon i27 ce soir donc pas de jaunisse ,pas de pixel morts,par contre luminosité non uniforme,des taches de faibles ampleur apparaissent dans les coins,ça se voit juste sur écran sombre c tout !je trouve pas ça super gênant ,je vais voir comment ça va evoluer!renvoi ... ou renvoi pas?


----------



## vancomathias (17 Mars 2010)

wonderLoutre a dit:


> bonsoir à tous ,je viens de recevoir mon i27 ce soir donc pas de jaunisse ,pas de pixel morts,par contre luminosité non uniforme,des taches de faibles ampleur apparaissent dans les coins,ça se voit juste sur écran sombre c tout !je trouve pas ça super gênant ,je vais voir comment ça va evoluer!renvoi ... ou renvoi pas?





Vas voir sur les autres discussion ; 

http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/imac-27-fuite-de-lumiere-votre-avis-svp-300407.html

Il y a un sujet la dessus ...


----------



## tedy57 (18 Mars 2010)

bon au moins c'est presque rassurant, sur les derniers modèles apparemment plus de jaunisse, mais toujours ce problème d'uniformité.

@vancomathias, ton changement de dalle c'est pour quand alors ?


----------



## vancomathias (18 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> bon au moins c'est presque rassurant, sur les derniers modèles apparemment plus de jaunisse, mais toujours ce problème d'uniformité.
> 
> @vancomathias, ton changement de dalle c'est pour quand alors ?



Le changement de Dalle ce fait aujourd'hui ou demain ...

J'irai moi-même chercher l'imac , afin de vérifié par moi-même le changement d'écran et ...

Je te tiens au courant promis , photos a l'appui  °°°


----------



## titieos (18 Mars 2010)

De mon côté petit problème de jaunisse sur mon imac 27 i5 reçu mardi dernier.
J'ai appelé hier (mercredi) l'applecare, ils me renvoit un nouvel imac qui est déjà parti et qui arrive vendredi, moins de 2 jours entre l'appel et la réception du nouveau modèle. Du coup j'aurais les 2 quelques jours pour transférer mes données c'est plutôt cool.


----------



## vancomathias (18 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> bon au moins c'est presque rassurant, sur les derniers modèles apparemment plus de jaunisse, mais toujours ce problème d'uniformité.
> 
> @vancomathias, ton changement de dalle c'est pour quand alors ?





EEEEEEEET paf  je viens d'appeler le réparateur ...

Il a effectué le changement et ... 2 énorme pixel mort sur l'écran °°° et un bel écran jaune !!!

Bref il a recommandé une nouvelle dalle pour demain !

*J'ai 2 nouvelles a vous donner * : 


*1.* en Belgique les écrans sont de stock !


*2.* Et la plus importante , le réparateur m'as dit qu'il y avait une *VERSION 2* des écrans !!!


Je vous donne plus d' info demain ...


----------



## bambougroove (18 Mars 2010)

vancomathias a dit:


> Il a effectué le changement et ... 2 énorme pixel mort sur l'écran °°° et un bel écran jaune !!!
> 
> le réparateur m'as dit qu'il y avait une *VERSION 2* des écrans !!!


Hallucinant et désespérant le changement de ta dalle :mouais:

Ah la fameuse nouvelle version de la dalle 

Merci pour les infos 

PS : 
Je reçois le 4ème lundi prochain, houlaaaa je balise lol


----------



## vancomathias (18 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Hallucinant et désespérant le changement de ta dalle :mouais:
> 
> Ah la fameuse nouvelle version de la dalle
> 
> ...




Vous savez quoi les gars ?


*Finis l' imac EN 7 POINT ; *

1. Je suis déçu de mon achat

2. Pas convaincu que les écrans soit pro pour de la retouche !

3.Déçu d'avoir un produit acheté de plus de 2000 il y a deux semaines (et plus pour les autres)   et d'attendre après quelque chose qui me sert pour TRAVAILLER et qui n'arrive pas .

4.Apple care a quoi ca sert si la machine de base est déjà défectueuse ?

5. Je me demande si prendre une tour PC qui propose des config violente a des prix   BEAUCOUP PLUS ATTRACTIF et plus puissant qu'un mac pro ...Beurk pour Windows mais finalement l'interface Adobe reste la même et avec le clavier et souris mac dessus ...

6. En plus je pourrais faire du tuning PC (Berk ;-)   )  mettre des leds de couleur rose et faire de l'overclocking a bain d'huile refroidissant gogo huhu°°°

7. Et pour toute les autres application cet imac 27  ....


Aaaah ca fait du bien de ce laché un coup °°°

Allez je vous tiens au jus pour demain ...


----------



## bambougroove (18 Mars 2010)

vancomathias a dit:


> Vous savez quoi les gars ?
> *Finis l' imac EN 7 POINT ; *


Yes, ça fait du bien de se lâcher 
Je comprends ta déception et ta colère, surtout pour un usage professionnel.

Merci de nous tenir au courant 


PS : J'espère qu'Apple va se reprendre rapidement au niveau de la qualité de ses machines, sinon il n'y aura plus que la solution du "hackintosh" pour continuer à utiliser Mac OS


----------



## chauchette (18 Mars 2010)

vancomathias a dit:


> EEEEEEEET paf  je viens d'appeler le réparateur ...
> 
> Il a effectué le changement et ... 2 énorme pixel mort sur l'écran °°° et un bel écran jaune !!!
> 
> ...



Enfin une vraie nouvelle... à confirmer !! Courage à toi, nous sommes beaucoup à être suspendu à tes news


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

vancomathias a dit:


> Je vous donne plus d' info demain ...



Vivement demain


----------



## bullrottt (18 Mars 2010)

Pareil, après une semaine d'utilisation, je vois bien que mon écran n'est pas parfait du tout

une espèce de bande et des taches que j'arrive à distinguer.

franchement déçu aussi de mon achat, j'ai passé toute la semaine passé chez mon APR à changer, tester etc... de plus mon APR n'est pas à coté, 30km allée 30km retour, j'ai pas de voiture et ma mère veux plus m'emmener...

je suis donc obliger de me taper un imac 27 avec une mauvaise dalle... et la première fois mon APR avait refusé le remboursement. Donc obligé de reprendre un autre... et aller changer de dalle toutes les semaines jusqu a tomber sur une bonne, c'est pas possible pour moi

je me demande si je vais pas faire une demande d'expertise...


----------



## Nathalex (18 Mars 2010)

Mon petit témoignage perso : j'ai reçu hier un iMac 27" semaine 09.
En fouillant les forums iMac pour un problème de migration, je suis tombé sur ce post et, pris de peur, je me suis jeté sur des fonds gris, blancs pour décortiquer les performances de ma dalle. Et là, en effet, en bas de l'écran, je vois bien que c'est moins blanc qu'en haut et l'idée de le renvoyer pour un truc que je n'aurais probablement jamais repéré sans les forums ne m'enchantait guère.
Et c'est là que je fais le test avec l'iMac 24" de septembre 2008. Et là, ce ne sont pas les défauts du nouveau modèle qui me sautent aux yeux mais bel et bien ceux de l'ancien avec qui j'ai vécus pendant 1 an et demi. Côte à côte, aucune hésitation, je prends la dalle du 27" !!
Bref, je le garde comme ça !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

bullrottt a dit:


> Pareil, après une semaine d'utilisation, je vois bien que mon écran n'est pas parfait du tout
> 
> une espèce de bande et des taches que j'arrive à distinguer.
> 
> franchement déçu aussi de mon achat, j'ai passé toute la semaine passé chez mon APR à changer, tester etc... de plus mon APR n'est pas à coté, 30km allée 30km retour, j'ai pas de voiture et ma mère veux plus m'emmener...



Tout ça ne me donne plus du tout l'envie d'en reprendre un ! J'ai déjà retourné un 27" en décembre pour le problème de "flash écran".


----------



## tedy57 (18 Mars 2010)

Pour ma part le mien va être pris en charge pour réparation à partir de lundi, il faut que je le remballe dans son carton, dur de s'en séparer malgré tout...

le réparateur de Lyon m'a dit que apple avait reconnu le problème et que de nouvelles dalles étaient arrivées.

Je lui ais également fait part de son obligation de résultat et du fait que en aucun cas je ne voulais un écran moins bon que celui que j'ai actuellement (sans jaunisse et sans pixels morts) et il m'as dit que la dalle commandé serait testée avant montage et après montage et que si le résultat n'est pas là il renouvellerais l'opération.

Donc voilà sans doute réponse jeudi ou vendredi prochain si tout est OK.

En espérant fortement avoir une dalle v2 !!!


----------



## chauchette (18 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> Pour ma part le mien va être pris en charge pour réparation à partir de lundi, il faut que je le remballe dans son carton, dur de s'en séparer malgré tout...
> 
> le réparateur de Lyon m'a dit que apple avait reconnu le problème et que de nouvelles dalles étaient arrivées.
> 
> ...



Voilà qui rejoint les infos de vancomathias  
Tu renvoies aussi le clavier et la souris pour la réparation ou pas ?


----------



## tedy57 (18 Mars 2010)

@ chauchette : non pour la réparation tu mets ton imac dans le carton bien empaqueté avec les cd d'installation et c'est tout.

Par contre il m'a été chaudement recommandé de bien le protéger et même le surproteger


----------



## chauchette (18 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> @ chauchette : non pour la réparation tu mets ton imac dans le carton bien empaqueté avec les cd d'installation et c'est tout.
> 
> Par contre il m'a été chaudement recommandé de bien le protéger et même le surproteger



Merci pour ta réponse, je compte appeler AppleCare la semaine prochaine et demander un changement de dalle. Va falloir que je trouve de quoi le "surprotéger" mon beau Mac :love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## divoli (18 Mars 2010)

Chauchette, tu exchachères.


----------



## joceodo (19 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, 

je souhaite passer du pc au mac et donc j'hésite entre le 27 et le 21.5p. Par ailleurs il y a le 27p sur le refurb. Que faire acheter sur le refurb le 27 ou attendre le 21.5 sur le refurb? Je souhaite passer sur le refurb pour gagner un peu ce qui me permettra de prendre l'applecare ensuite. cependant j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y a bcp de soucis avec le 27P?


----------



## bullrottt (19 Mars 2010)

joceodo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je souhaite passer du pc au mac et donc j'hésite entre le 27 et le 21.5p. Par ailleurs il y a le 27p sur le refurb. Que faire acheter sur le refurb le 27 ou attendre le 21.5 sur le refurb? Je souhaite passer sur le refurb pour gagner un peu ce qui me permettra de prendre l'applecare ensuite. cependant j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y a bcp de soucis avec le 27P?



Bah si ça te dérange pas d'avoir un imac avec une dalle qui a la jaunisse sur une partie de l'écran fonce...

moi à ta place j'attendrais...


----------



## jeananto (19 Mars 2010)

Salut, je viens de recevoir mon Imac 27", I7, 1To, 4Go.
Semaine 11 de Shanghai.
Ben franchement je le trouve nickel.
J'ai fait le test de l'écran jaune et franchement je vois rien.
En fait quand je cherche vraiment à y voir des nuances de jaunes, j'ai l'impression d'en voir, mais jamais au même endroit et c'est plus une sorte de variation de lumière que de coloration.
Mais en aucun cas les marées jaunâtres décrites plus haut.
Aucun pixel mort.
Disque dur à peine audible.
Ventilo nickel.
Pas de flash screen ou autre bug pour l'instant.

Léger grattage sur la peinture noire en bord de dalle de 1/2 mm.

J'ai lancé Protools dessus (production musicale). C'est une bombe.
Vu la taille de l'écran je peux mettre le séquenceur et la table de mixage à côté sans problème.
Pas besoin d'autre écran.
Bref une tuerie.


----------



## chauchette (19 Mars 2010)

jeananto a dit:


> Salut, je viens de recevoir mon Imac 27", I7, 1To, 4Go.
> Semaine 11 de Shanghai.
> Ben franchement je le trouve nickel.
> J'ai fait le test de l'écran jaune et franchement je vois rien.
> ...



La photo, la photo !!


----------



## bambougroove (19 Mars 2010)

jeananto a dit:


> Ben franchement je le trouve nickel.
> J'ai fait le test de l'écran jaune et franchement je vois rien.
> En fait quand je cherche vraiment à y voir des nuances de jaunes, j'ai l'impression d'en voir, mais jamais au même endroit et c'est plus une sorte de variation de lumière que de coloration.
> Mais en aucun cas les marées jaunâtres décrites plus haut.




Merci pour ton témoignage


----------



## tedy57 (19 Mars 2010)

de bonnes nouvelles, merci pour tes infos


----------



## titieos (19 Mars 2010)

Bon voici les news de mon remplacement.
J'ai donc contacter apple pour changer mon imac 27" mercredi et je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui vendredi donc changement très rapide !
Première inquiétude le nouveau modèle est de la semaine 9 tout comme celui qui était défectueux !
Sur le premier modèle j'avais une jaunisse localisée sur la partie inférieure de l'écran. Sur le nouvel écran c'est bien plus uniforme sauf que TOUS l'écran est jaune ! 
J'ai les deux écran côté à côté car le premier ne sera récupéré que lundi et la différence est flagrante. Le premier est bien blanc avec une jaunisse sur le côté inférieur et droit et le second a la jaunisse sur toute la dalle. Cerise sur le gâteau il y a quelque chose incrusté entre la dalle en verre et l'écran comme une poussière (ce n'est pas un pixel mort)  qui est très visible !
Du coup j'ai appelé apple qui m'envois un nouvel écran et me proposera un geste commercial. Par contre ils ne m'ont pas donné de montant, vous pensez que j'aurais droit à combien ?


----------



## carolo18 (19 Mars 2010)

salut 
ou est ce que je peux voir de quel semaine et mon 27pouce?

sinon je sais pas si jai de la chance ou pas mais jai un ecran apparament pas mal,je sais pas si ca va durer


----------



## chauchette (19 Mars 2010)

carolo18 a dit:


> salut
> ou est ce que je peux voir de quel semaine et mon 27pouce?
> 
> sinon je sais pas si jai de la chance ou pas mais jai un ecran apparament pas mal,je sais pas si ca va durer



Donne nous les 5 premiers chiffres de ton numéro de série


----------



## bambougroove (19 Mars 2010)

titieos a dit:


> Première inquiétude le nouveau modèle est de la semaine 9 tout comme celui qui était défectueux !
> Sur le premier modèle j'avais une jaunisse localisée sur la partie inférieure de l'écran. Sur le nouvel écran c'est bien plus uniforme sauf que TOUS l'écran est jaune !
> J'ai les deux écran côté à côté car le premier ne sera récupéré que lundi et la différence est flagrante. Le premier est bien blanc avec une jaunisse sur le côté inférieur et droit et le second a la jaunisse sur toute la dalle. Cerise sur le gâteau il y a quelque chose incrusté entre la dalle en verre et l'écran comme une poussière (ce n'est pas un pixel mort)  qui est très visible !


C'est désespérant 

Il est de la semaine 09 ce qui n'est pas vraiment normal dans le cadre d'un échange.
Par chance, j'avais commandé un clavier avec pavé numérique, ce qui fait que tous mes exemplaires ont été fabriqués après mes demandes d'échanges.

Bon courage pour la suite 

PS : le geste commercial est variable, la première fois on m'avait parlé de 100 euros et maintenant on me dit d'attendre que je garde le 4ème et qu'on me donnera le montant à ce moment là ...


----------



## anty (19 Mars 2010)

titieos a dit:


> Par contre ils ne m'ont pas donné de montant, vous pensez que j'aurais droit à combien ?



Une apple remote peut-être... Non je sais pas réellement désolé 

Tu nous diras une fois que tu le connaîtras!


----------



## toto160 (19 Mars 2010)

Je vais apporter mon témoignage que je suis sûr intéressera tout le monde vu que je possède l'iMac le plus ressent à ce jour (iMac 27 i7 semaine 12) Je l'ai reçu today.

Je vous le dis direct, c'est mauvais.

- Il y a une légère teinte jaune vers le bas de l'écran qui s'élève et s'estompe au fur et a mesure qu'elle monte
- J'entend un bruit continue et ce depuis le premier démarrage. C'est pas un souffle, c'est pas un bruit de télévision à tube cathodique, c'est pas un disque dur qui gratte, mais comme un disque dur qui tourne. Seulement, un disque dur qui tourne ça fait normalement un peu de bruit, mais là, c'est fort! J'ai déjà eu 2 iMac avant celui là (semaine 50 et 52) et ils étaient vraiment silencieux. Si je me mettais au bout de la pièce je les entendais pas, mais celui là je l'entend encore.
- J'ai l'impression qu'il chauffe plus vite que les 2 iMac i7 que j'ai eu auparavant. Donc j'entend plus souvent la symphonie des ventilo.
- Pour le reste c'est nickel

Je vais appeler Apple lundi et demander un échange, pas pour la jaunisse car elle est très lègère et ne me dérange pas, mais pour ce bruit qui ressemble à un bruit amplifier d'un disque dur qui tourne. C'est très agaçant. Surtout que je sais qu'il existe des iMac comme le mien super silencieux!!! Je vous rassure, c'est pas un boucan qu'il fait, mais on l'entend quoi. Et si il y a moyen d'avoir plus silencieux, pourquoi pas faire jouer le SAV apple ?  Surtout pour presque 2000&#8364;

Pour revenir à la jaunisse, le bas (sur 1 cm au dessus de la bande noir) est flagrant de jaune. Ceci dérangera peut être certain, moi perso, je m'en fou, étant donné que l'on voit juste avec le test.


----------



## bambougroove (19 Mars 2010)

toto160 a dit:


> Je vais apporter mon témoignage que je suis sûr intéressera tout le monde vu que je possède l'iMac le plus ressent à ce jour (iMac 27 i7 semaine 12) Je l'ai reçu today.
> Je vous le dis direct, c'est mauvais.


Merci toto pour ton témoignage 

C'est désespérant venant d'une fabrication semaine 12 
Si les problèmes sont "derrière lui" pour Steve Jobs ... ils ne sont pas encore "derrière nous" !!


----------



## anty (19 Mars 2010)

Il y a des chances que je commande le mien demain matin (27 i7)... Donc je vous dirais ce qu'il en est une fois réceptionné!


----------



## bambougroove (19 Mars 2010)

anty a dit:


> Il y a des chances que je commande le mien demain matin (27 i7)... Donc je vous dirais ce qu'il en est une fois réceptionné!


Vii tiens-nous au courant 

Il devrait être fabriqué en semaine 13 ... ça te portera peut-être chance !!


----------



## carolo18 (19 Mars 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> Donne nous les 5 premiers chiffres de ton numéro de série



 W8011
recu y a 5 jour!
bon jai sur ecran noir un peu plus de lumiere sur coin inferieure droit et un ptit peu moin haut ,disont sur 2cm carré
sinon rien...
Esr ce que les teintes dont vous parlez bouge comme il et dit plus haut ou bien sont elles fixes??


----------



## chauchette (19 Mars 2010)

carolo18 a dit:


> W8011
> recu y a 5 jour!
> bon jai sur ecran noir un peu plus de lumiere sur coin inferieure droit et un ptit peu moin haut ,disont sur 2cm carré
> sinon rien...
> Esr ce que les teintes dont vous parlez bouge comme il et dit plus haut ou bien sont elles fixes??



Ton iMac a été fabriqué à Shangai la semaine 11. Pour les teintes jaunes, elles sont fixes et prennent parfois de l'ampleur, voilà pourquoi il est nécessaire de surveiller :hein:


----------



## jeananto (19 Mars 2010)

Rebonjour,

Je rectifie légèrement mon annonce d'aujourd'hui.
Après utilisation dans le noir, puisqu'il fait nuit maintenant, le bas de l'écran tire  légèrement vers le jaune avec 2 barres verticales qui partent du bas, selon comment on se place. Pendant le test, faible teinte jaune de face, invisible en regardant par le haut, mais qui augment un peu si on se place plus bas que l'écran.
Mais on dirait que le jaune part du bas de l'écran.
La photos accentuent le phénomène, je ne vois pas autant de jaune à l'oeil nu (et j'ai 10/10 pourtant)











Maintenant que je l'ai sous les yeux je pense vraiment que c'est la dalle qui est fabriqué comme ça et que ce n'est pas un défaut de fabrication sur quelques MAC.
De plus ça n'a pas l'air d'être un soucis de couleur sur la dalle mais plus de luminosité du rétroéclairage.

Sans le test, ce défaut est invisible le jour d'où mon premier message et est invisible pour moi de nuit en utilisation normale.

Je pense que des milliers d'utilisateurs ont cet aspect de dalle sans s'en rendre compte et ne s'en rendrons jamais compte sauf en trouvant l'info sur le net ou en faisant de la photo.

Concernant le test de pixel: 1 pixel mort ou une poussière (car c'est juste derrière la vitre) je ne sais pas, quasi invisible sauf avec l'oeil à 5cm de l'écran.

Disque dur grattait à peine au début (à peine audible). Plus du tout depuis 5 heures.
Très silencieux.


Bref pour faire de la zik',je le garde!!


----------



## carolo18 (19 Mars 2010)

punaise manquer plus que ca,donc si ca prend de l'ampleur ,de suite SAV,et retour boutique c'est bien ca!!!

pour l'instant moi ca me gene pas,c'est vraiment sur ecran noire qu on distingue quelque chose, sinon dés qu il y a de la couleur, c'est vraiment impec!!


----------



## vancomathias (19 Mars 2010)

Ola les gars, 



Alors voila les nouvelles du réparateur ; 

L'ecran a été changé m a t'il dit , 

Il ma dit qu'il avait fait du beau travaille (comme quoi la communication est super importante ) 

ce monsieur a une conscience professionnelle et est très pointilleux de ma demande : 

1.Un écran nickel
2.Je suis graphiste et j veux un écran calibrer au poil ... 


Il vas laisser tourner le mac tout le week-end pour voir comment l'écran se comporte !!!

Il m a dit "je peux te le laisser aujourd"hui mais moi a ta place je le laisserai tourner chez nous ce week-end ! 

ET BIEN JE TROUVE çà vraiment cool même si beaucoup de travaille attend ma machine ...


Voilà 

A Lundi donc


----------



## bambougroove (19 Mars 2010)

jeananto a dit:


> Disque dur grattait à peine au début (à peine audible). Plus du tout depuis 5 heures.
> Très silencieux.
> 
> Bref pour faire de la zik',je le garde!!


Merci pour les photos, ça remonte le moral car ta dalle compte tenu du fait que les photos déforment la réalité a l'air très correcte 

Normal que ça gratte au début, c'est l'indexation de Spotlight généralement.
Le bruit du grattement c'est comment ? Normal pour un DD ou plutôt du genre gargouillement d'estomac ? 
"Plus du tout depuis 5 heures" "très silencieux" : tu veux dire que tu n'entends plus le grattement ? 

Pour ton utilisation, aucune raison de l'échanger étant donné la "loterie" toujours d'actualité :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------




vancomathias a dit:


> Il ma dit qu'il avait fait du beau travaille (comme quoi la communication est super importante )
> 
> ce monsieur a une conscience professionnelle et est très pointilleux de ma demande :
> 1.Un écran nickel
> 2.Je suis graphiste et j veux un écran calibrer au poil ...


Ca fait plaisir des gens consciencieux et qui aiment le beau travail 

Bonnes nouvelles donc 
A lundi


----------



## chauchette (19 Mars 2010)

Vivement lundi, j'ai vraiment hâte d'avoir ton avis sur la nouvelle dalle. :rateau:

J'essaie de trouver des infos concernant une "Version 2" de dalle mais pour l'instant je ne trouve pas grand chose. Au pire j'essaierai  de demander quand j'appellerai AppleCare.
On devrait leur demander systématiquement dès que quelqu'un les appelle (AppleCare et réparateurs).

Prenons exemple sur vancomathias !!

(@vancomathias: merci pour toutes ces infos, elles sont très précieuses, j'espère en apporter d'autres à mon tour )


----------



## jeananto (19 Mars 2010)

Nan pas de bruit de disque dur, disons que en collant vraiment l'oreille au Mac, on pourrait légèrement un grattement mais à peine audible.
Mais à 1 mètre ce bruit est inaudible par contre le ventilo l'est mais très très silencieux. Même dans une pièce sans bruit, de nuit....

En fait je regrette d'avoir fait ces tests, franchement.
Car au final j'ai un bémol sur un bon produit, bémol que je n'aurait jamais vu sans les articles relatant son problème. Enfin bon, c'est normal d'être exigeant.


----------



## bambougroove (19 Mars 2010)

jeananto a dit:


> Nan pas de bruit de disque dur, disons que en collant vraiment l'oreille au Mac, on pourrait légèrement un grattement mais à peine audible.
> Mais à 1 mètre ce bruit est inaudible par contre le ventilo l'est mais très très silencieux. Même dans une pièce sans bruit, de nuit....
> 
> En fait je regrette d'avoir fait ces tests, franchement.
> Car au final j'ai un bémol sur un bon produit, bémol que je n'aurait jamais vu sans les articles relatant son problème. Enfin bon, c'est normal d'être exigeant.


Merci pour les précisions 

Concernant les tests, ils sont nécessaires pour certains d'entre nous et ils ont permis, du moins en partie, de faire évoluer les choses du côté d'Apple pour le bénéfice de tous.
Tu vas vite l'oublier tellement l'iMac est par ailleurs performant et agréable d'utilisation:love:


----------



## tedy57 (20 Mars 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> Vivement lundi, j'ai vraiment hâte d'avoir ton avis sur la nouvelle dalle. :rateau:
> 
> J'essaie de trouver des infos concernant une "Version 2" de dalle mais pour l'instant je ne trouve pas grand chose. Au pire j'essaierai  de demander quand j'appellerai AppleCare.
> On devrait leur demander systématiquement dès que quelqu'un les appelle (AppleCare et réparateurs).
> ...



Ah  enfin ! vivement l'avis final, le mien va partir lundi et devrait me revenir jeudi soir, enfin normalement !

Mais par mesure de précaution je vais leur joindre un courrier récapitulant mes exigences de qualité et je vais également téléphoner mardi ou mercredi afin de les avoir en direct pour m'assurer que la dalle est ok avant qu'ils me le retourne.

En espérant que fin de semaine prochaine je serais un switcheur heureux !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> Ton iMac a été fabriqué à Shangai



Voilà peut-être la raison de cette maudite "jaunisse" :rateau:


----------



## Alriad (20 Mars 2010)

12eme semaine et pour l'instant pas de jaunisse visible.. Pourtant il vient de chine... Il s'est balladé avec la douane, juste à coté de la Chine, l'allemange, la pologne avant d'arriver en France.


----------



## kiks (20 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part mon imac était de la semaine 50 et il était légèrement jaune mais c'était assez étendu sur la droite de l'écran. Ne pouvant pas procéder à un échange, je me suis fait rembourser la machine.

Mon contact Apple m'avait conseillé d'attendre mi-mars pour commander un nouvel imac. C'est chose faite, je dois le recevoir cette semaine. Je posterai des photos à condition que la dalle soit ok 

Pour le reste, je lis ce fil régulièrement et je voulais juste préciser pour les futurs acheteurs qui suivent cette discussion et qui finissent par repousser voir annuler leur commande qu'Apple propose tout de même un SAV sérieux qui offre la possibilité d'échanger et même de se faire rembourser si vraiment le produit ne convient pas. Donc il peut être dommage de se priver de cet imac qui est tout de même très agréable à utiliser. C'est en tout cas ce que je pense.


----------



## carolo18 (20 Mars 2010)

Alriad a dit:


> 12eme semaine et pour l'instant pas de jaunisse visible.. Pourtant il vient de chine... Il s'est balladé avec la douane, juste à coté de la Chine, l'allemange, la pologne avant d'arriver en France.



ils viennent pas tous de shanghai??? sinon c'est fabriqué ou?


----------



## tedy57 (20 Mars 2010)

apparemment il y a 2 sites de production : shanghai et la république tchèque, pour plus d'info regarde les pages précédentes du topic


----------



## anty (20 Mars 2010)

Ça y est imac 27 i7 commandé... Réception dans 10 jours normalement, à bientôt pour le verdict


----------



## bambougroove (20 Mars 2010)

Alriad a dit:


> 12eme semaine et pour l'instant pas de jaunisse visible.. Pourtant il vient de chine... Il s'est balladé avec la douane, juste à coté de la Chine, l'allemange, la pologne avant d'arriver en France.


Merci Alriad pour le retour 

C'est encourageant pour les fabrications des 2 dernières semaines, il y a beaucoup moins de problèmes


----------



## pierrox (22 Mars 2010)

3 ieme modele :
le 1er semaine 6 vraiment moche tres jaunes
le 2nd semùaine 8 moche egalement mais mois marqué
le 3ieme c'est pas encore ça mais ça s'ameilore voici la photo de la dallle:







ce qui m'embete le plus c'est la ligne en bas de l'ecran elle y etait sur les 3 modeles ça le fait chez vous aussi ?


----------



## chauchette (22 Mars 2010)

Si tu parles d'une ligne noire située au dessus du dock, moi je l'ai aussi


----------



## pierrox (22 Mars 2010)

oui c'est ça !


----------



## tedy57 (22 Mars 2010)

effectivement c'est déjà mieux, mais la ligne sombre je l'ais aussi (visible qu'au démarrage sur l'ecran blanc pour ma part)


----------



## pierrox (22 Mars 2010)

PS : pour info mon dernier c'est un semaine 10 fabriqué en republic tcheque


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

anty a dit:


> Ça y est imac 27 i7 commandé... Réception dans 10 jours normalement, à bientôt pour le verdict



Donc le délai de 3 jours affiché sur l'Apple Store pour un i7 est faux !!


----------



## anty (22 Mars 2010)

Je ne sais pas, je l'ai commandé par le biais du APR près de chez moi, donc c'est peut-être une raison des 10 jours qu'il m'a annoncé...


----------



## Xian (22 Mars 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Donc le délai de 3 jours affiché sur l'Apple Store pour un i7 est faux !!



Trois jours, c'est pour l'expédition. Il faut bien quelques jours de plus pour qu'il arrive de  Chine  , avec ou sans jaunisse


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

Sauf , s'il arrive de la république tchèque !!!


----------



## chauchette (22 Mars 2010)

vancomathias a dit:


> Ola les gars,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors ces nouvelles, elles arrivent ?!! :rateau:
On a hâte d'avoir ton sentiment sur la nouvelle dalle !


----------



## bullrottt (22 Mars 2010)

La question est "y a t-il réellement des nouvelles dalles"?
l'effet jaune n'est pas du aux fuites de luminosité?


----------



## tedy57 (22 Mars 2010)

À voir si ces problèmes sont lies


----------



## vancomathias (22 Mars 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> Alors ces nouvelles, elles arrivent ?!! :rateau:
> On a hâte d'avoir ton sentiment sur la nouvelle dalle !



Ola les gars , je vais chercher mon imac demain ...

Le réparateur m'as dit qu'il avait fait du beau boulot  grrrr


----------



## xao85 (22 Mars 2010)

Bonne nouvelle pour toi!


----------



## bambougroove (23 Mars 2010)

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon 4ème iMac 27" i7 : semaine 12.

*La bonne nouvelle :* pas de jaunisse apparente y compris avec le test 
Avec le test des bandes grises et blanches, il y a une zone centrale qui est un poil plus foncée et diffuse, mais sur les côtés gauche et droit c'est nickel.
Et toujours cette mince bande grisée au-dessus du Dock.

*La mauvaise nouvelle :* un pixel rouge au milieu de l'écran, ainsi que 2 autres pixels mais plus petits et excentrés 
Je tente la "réanimation" via une vidéo et un logiciel sous Windows avec VMWare Fusion 3 mais sans grand espoir 

Je suis dégoûtée !!!!!   
Je ne peux pas procéder à un échange ou un remplacement de la dalle étant donné qu'il y a moins de 5 pixels morts et je ne peux pas non plus garder l'ancien (semaine 05) qui avait une légère jaunisse mais également un DD bruyant et avec des erreurs à répétition.
De plus un envoi en réparation serait galère dans mon cas car j'habite une petite ville et le réparateur le plus proche est à 120 km.
J'attends quelques jours pour prendre une décision ... on sait jamais si d'autres problèmes apparaissent


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Tu as vraiment pas de chance car maintenant on a beaucoup moins de chance d'avoir des pixels morts ... selon la marque ... Si tu en as dès le début souvent c'est dû hélas à une mauvaise fabrication ....


----------



## Xian (23 Mars 2010)

bullrottt a dit:


> La question est "y a t-il réellement des nouvelles dalles"?
> l'effet jaune n'est pas du aux fuites de luminosité?


Plus haut dans ce fil, on a les (références des nouvelles et anciennes dalles. C'est une autre série de chez LG, ce qui ne veut malheureusement pas dire que le problème est réglé


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> J'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon 4ème iMac 27" i7 : semaine 12.
> .......
> Je suis dégoûtée !!!!!



Quel gachis ! Apple n'est plus ce qu'il était.....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h23 ----------




Xian a dit:


> Plus haut dans ce fil, on a les (références des nouvelles et anciennes dalles. C'est une autre série de chez LG, ce qui ne veut malheureusement pas dire que le problème est réglé




LG : une marque à fuir ! Les problèmes ne sont pas prêt d'être terminés !


----------



## dcom (23 Mars 2010)

Pour ma part j'ai revendu mon i5, je me contenterais de mon macbook pro,
j'attends qu ils règlent tout ces problèmes pour en reprendre un...
marre des échanges...

ou alors si j'arrive à trouver un écran 27 avec la même résolution avec mon macbook ça me suffirais largement...


----------



## bambougroove (23 Mars 2010)

bullrottt a dit:


> La question est "y a t-il réellement des nouvelles dalles"?
> l'effet jaune n'est pas du aux fuites de luminosité?


Je pense qu'il faut le démonter pour le savoir.

Mon écran n'est pas jaune (semaine 12) mais en revanche les fuites de luminosité sont plus importantes que sur le précédent qui était légèrement jaune (semaine 05), c'est plus prononcé et plus diffus l'écran est moins noir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h33 ----------




dcom a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai revendu mon i5, je me contenterais de mon macbook pro,
> j'attends qu ils règlent tout ces problèmes pour en reprendre un...
> marre des échanges...
> 
> ou alors si j'arrive à trouver un écran 27 avec la même résolution avec mon macbook ça me suffirais largement...


Je me pose exactement la même question, ayant un MBP 17" (early 2008) qui fonctionne très bien.

Ayant goûté quelques mois au 27" c'est difficile de s'en passer, surtout mes yeux qui sont bien moins fatigués, mais je trouve le Dell moche  et très cher.
Dans les news de MacG il est annoncé un Apple Cinema Display de 27" ... avec la même dalle que l'iMac 27" ... houlaaaa


----------



## divoli (23 Mars 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Tu as vraiment pas de chance car maintenant on a beaucoup moins de chance d'avoir des pixels morts ... selon la marque ...


Ah bon ? Comment tu sais ça ? J'aurais tout simplement dit que plus la surface de l'écran est grande plus la probabilité d'avoir des pixels morts et/ou défectueux est importante. Mais bon, c'est presque une lapalissade.



Artguillaume a dit:


> une mauvaise fabrication ....


On commence à avoir l'habitude. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h39 ----------




bambougroove a dit:


> Je suis dégoûtée !!!!!


Tu as toujours quelque chose à chialer, de toute façon.


----------



## dcom (23 Mars 2010)

Bah entre :

 - le problème de jaunisse
 - le problème de fuite de luminosité 
 - le problème de carte mère qui "grille" en cas de coupure de courant...
 - le problème de grésillement lorsque l'on baisse ou augment la lumière

Pour l'avant dernier point, parait que le fait de retirer et remettre la pile (clear CMOS???) arrangerait le problème...
mais bon pareil ce n'est pas à la porter de tout le monde de le faire... Donc APR ou Centre Agréer oblige...

j'ai pas d'APR à coté de chez moi... et me taper 60km pour aller amener mon ordi le laisser et revenir plus tard pour le récupérer... 

Donc un Macbook pro + un écran style display led... me convient mieux

peut être plus tard si l'imac venait à être plus fiable... sait-on jamais...


----------



## pistache18 (23 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> J'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon 4ème iMac 27" i7 : semaine 12.
> 
> *La bonne nouvelle :* pas de jaunisse apparente y compris avec le test
> Avec le test des bandes grises et blanches, il y a une zone centrale qui est un poil plus foncée et diffuse, mais sur les côtés gauche et droit c'est nickel.
> ...



Peux tu publier ici une photo de ta dalle avec la mire de niveau de gris, histoire de voir à quoi resemble une dalle parfaite côté jausisse ? Merci et bon conrage pour le reste !


----------



## tedy57 (23 Mars 2010)

je crois que je vais devenir méchant !!
j'ai envoyé mon imac en réparation hiers pour un changement de dalle, j'ai téléphoné à l'instant pour prendre des nouvelles, et quelles nouvelles ! :

- ils ne voient pas de pb apparent et selon la procédure apple ils ne peuvent pas changer la dalle !!

- aprés leur avoir (re)détaillé l'endroit ou est le problème on me dit que le delais original ne pourra pas etre tennu (3 jours) mais ça sera plutôt 5 si j'ai de la chance

- la nouvelle dalle n'est pas commandée et ils sont en attente de l'accord d'apple

Donc au final il y a un serieux décallage entre les dires de l'apple care et le réparateur !!

Quel bordel pour avoir un mac neuf correct !!!!

la pomme est vereuse en ce moment


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Et bien gâtée :rateau:


----------



## Vouzemoi (23 Mars 2010)

A croire que vous aimez vous faire du mal. Apple s'en fout. Depuis toujours ils ont niés les problèmes sur leurs machines et n'apportent de solutions qu'à doses homéopathiques. Maj d'un driver, maj plus ou moins obscur censée résoudre le problème mais qui continu. En fait ils espèrent juste qu'à la longue le client se lassera. C'est déjà arrivé à l'époque des MacIntosh et au final ils ont perdu. Pourquoi ? Tout simplement parce que leurs clients de l'époque ont cessé d'acheter du MAC.
J'ai l'impression de revivre cette période, et la meilleure chose à faire est d'annuler les commandes, demander le remboursement et attendre qu'ils comprennent.
C'est ce que j'ai fait, j'avais envie de ce 27", mais je peux m'en passer. J'attendrais donc qu'il y ait une véritable solution. A moins que d'ici là je me décide pour un autre produit.


----------



## bambougroove (23 Mars 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> Peux tu publier ici une photo de ta dalle avec la mire de niveau de gris, histoire de voir à quoi resemble une dalle parfaite côté jausisse ?


Voici les photos.
AVERTISSEMENT : Photos (luminosité au maximum et dans le noir) prises avec un téléphone et pas au même endroit donc dans des conditions différentes etc., mon bureau étant encombré et ne pouvant recevoir les deux iMac côte à côte et à la même hauteur.
Elles ne rendent pas vraiment compte de la réalité, surtout en ce qui concerne l'iMac 4 (semaine 12) qui n'a pas de jaunisse apparente, c'est pourquoi le ressenti et les commentaires de la personne qui prend la photo sont très importants.
A vous de voir si vous les considérez comme émanant d'une personne honnête et de confiance 

Haut : iMac 27" i7 (semaine 05)
Bas : iMac 27" i7 (semaine 12)

*JAUNISSE :*

iMac 27" i7 (semaine 05) : Légère jaunisse, surtout en bas à droite






iMac 27" i7 (semaine 12) : Pas de jaunisse
Il y a une zone centrale qui est un poil plus foncée et diffuse, mais sur les côtés gauche et droit c'est nickel.
(Et toujours cette mince bande grisée au-dessus du Dock.)






*FUITES DE LUMINOSITE :*

iMac 27" i7 (semaine 05) : Moins accentuées, moins diffuses et impression d'écran plus noir que sur celui de la semaine 12





iMac 27" i7 (semaine 12)


----------



## blady (23 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai commandé jeudi dernier un imac 27" I7 et 8 Giga de Ram 

Et il devrait arriver jeudi (si tout va bien  ). 
En regardant le suivis sur UPS, je m'aperçois qu'il a du être fabriquer en republique tchèque:

PRAGUE, CZ	23/03/2010	21:00	LECTURE AU DEPART
23/03/2010	20:35	LECTURE D'EXPORTATION
23/03/2010	20:35	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
CZ	23/03/2010	13:09	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES

Donc on verra bien si les Imac de CZ n'ont pas de soucis... Enfin je suis assez perplèxe... 

Généralement j'ai beaucoup de chance mais là il m'en faudrait beaucoup pour n'avoir aucun des problèmes généralement constatés... du genre jaunisse, scintillement, fuite de luminosité, DD qui gratte, etc...

Bref je vous ferai un compte rendu jeudi après avoir fait tout les tests !


----------



## pistache18 (24 Mars 2010)

Bambougroove, le dernier à l'air correct côté jaunisse. As tu appelé apple pour les pixels morts ? Que comtes tu faire ?


----------



## bambougroove (24 Mars 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> Bambougroove, le dernier à l'air correct côté jaunisse. As tu appelé apple pour les pixels morts ? Que comtes tu faire ?


Oui la jaunisse n'est pas du tout apparente ... contrairement à la photo qui a l'air pire que sur le précédent 

Non je n'ai pas encore appelé Apple car je doute qu'ils acceptent un échange pour 1 pixel au centre et 2 plus petits excentrés.
A moins que la perspective d'un retour pour remboursement ne les motivent ...

Ca ne paraît rien ce pixel mort mais il est juste au milieu et après 3 iMacs sans pixel mort mais avec divers problèmes je n'ai pas envie de l'accepter.
Et par ailleurs, je trouve que le DD a un bruit très désagréable de gargouillis d'estomac, comme les 3 précédents.


----------



## tedy57 (24 Mars 2010)

bon, au moins le positif c'est que la jaunisse soit aparement réglée, enfin !

Pour les gargouillis du dd, ça ne serait pas dû à une resonnance dans la coque alu ? et donc un problème de conception ?

Pour les pixels morts effectivement un nouvel échange me semble dur à négocier et la réparation semble compliquée dans ton cas.

à ta place je demmanderais un un solide geste commercial


----------



## tiguanito (24 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> bon, au moins le positif c'est que la jaunisse soit aparement réglée, enfin !
> 
> Pour les gargouillis du dd, ça ne serait pas dû à une resonnance dans la coque alu ? et donc un problème de conception ?
> 
> ...



La jaunisse, c'est la loterie, c'est regle pour cet exemplaire la, mais la majorite des Week11 et 12 qui arrivent ont toujours ce probleme la (d'apres les forums de macrumors et Apple).
En changeant l'ecran pour recuperer les pixels morts, il y a une forte probabilite de recuperer la jaunisse aussi 
c'est vraiment infernal ces problemes d'iMac.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ah bon ? Comment tu sais ça ? J'aurais tout simplement dit que plus la surface de l'écran est grande plus la probabilité d'avoir des pixels morts et/ou défectueux est importante. Mais bon, c'est presque une lapalissade.
> 
> 
> On commence à avoir l'habitude.
> ...



Oui plus c'est grand plus tu as de chance d'avoir de pixel mort.   Mais moins tu as de chance de le voir :d

Comment je le sais ? Regarde les retours ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il y en a pas, mais moins quand même  que sur la période 2006 à 2008.


----------



## bambougroove (24 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> bon, au moins le positif c'est que la jaunisse soit aparement réglée, enfin !


Yes 
J'ai enfin pu le vérifier, même si ça reste la loterie 



tedy57 a dit:


> Pour les gargouillis du dd, ça ne serait pas dû à une resonnance dans la coque alu ? et donc un problème de conception ?


C'est possible, en tout cas ce n'est pas un problème de bureau en bois ou emplacement car il est situé dans une pièce de 30 m2 loin des murs et j'ai essayé en le tenant et sur le sol c'est pareil.

Ce problème est peu évoqué sur ce forum, il l'était beaucoup plus sur les forums anglophones à la sortie du 27".
4 DD successifs avec ce bruit et pourtant je doute qu'il soit général, car ce bruit d'estomac qui gargouille pour un oui et un non à longueur de journée est très désagréable, et je ne pense pas à mon âge (49 ans) avoir encore l'ouie particulièrement fine 


Bref, je suis lasse de tous ces échanges, désagréments et déceptions malgré les atouts indéniables de cet iMac 27" i7, ce petit pixel rouge est la goutte qui a fait déborder le vase 
Je tente de négocier avec mon correspondant AppleCare (je n'ai pas encore pris le contrat et bien m'en a pris car sinon il courrait toujours même sans iMac) ou alors c'est un remboursement et l'attente d'une stabilisation des problèmes ou d'une révision.
J'ai un MBP 17" (early 2008) qui marche très bien pour patienter, c'est surtout mes yeux qui vont regretter ce grand écran


----------



## tiguanito (24 Mars 2010)

Quand on se fait rembourser un iMac que l'on retourne sous 14jours, on peut aussi se faire rembourser Apple Care ?


----------



## vancomathias (24 Mars 2010)

Me voiçi de retour du réparateur ...


Alors l'écran vas déjà beaucoup mieux 

Je ferai une photo dès qu'il fait noir ...

Il reste encore un trèstrès fin filet en bas mais après trois changement... Je  m'arrête là 

Et je me concentre sur le lacie 324 pour la retouche ...


----------



## tedy57 (24 Mars 2010)

ahhh tu me redonnes de l'espoir !

Merci !

MAJ : je viens d'avoir le réparateur, alors après avoir fait les test d'appel pour tester la dalle, il ressort que ma dalle est dans les limites d'acceptabilité du fabricant et que la dalle ne peut etre changée, donc retour de mon imac qui a pris l'air à lyon pour rien... cool

L'autre info du réparateur c'est que les dalles non conformes sont renvoyées à apple et aparement remises en circulation sur le refurb...

Et on m'a redis 3 ou 4 fois, l'imac n'est pas une machine pro etc... et que c'était "normal" sur cette taille d'écran et que si j'avais des remarques, voir apple en direct.

Bien la qualité apple et leur écran sublime !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> L'autre info du réparateur c'est que les dalles non conformes sont renvoyées à apple et aparement remises en circulation sur le refurb...



ça promet pour les futurs acheteurs , ça !!


----------



## kiks (24 Mars 2010)

Bonjour  j'ai reçu mon iMac ce matin et il est bien meilleur que le premier (sem 52).  La teinte jaune a disparue le disque dur est quasi inaudible alors que le premier avait ce problème de gargouillis. Pas de pixel HS et pas de poussière derrière l'écran. La carte AirPort est bien là.  En somme tout va bien, je suis content d'avoir racheté cet iMac.   Je mettrai des photos plus tard.  Au fait, fabrication sem 12


----------



## wonderLoutre (24 Mars 2010)

eh bien mon 27 etait un refurb ,pas de probs de jaunisse ,par contre grosse fuite de luminosité en bas a droite de l'ecran,donc oui je pense que la fois precedente il etait deja reparti pour ça,et la je l'ai renvoyé contre remboursement,donc faites attention les gars si vous voyez un 27 sur le refurb avec un prix alléchant ne l'achetez pas ,ce sera surement le mien !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)

kiks a dit:


> En somme tout va bien, je suis content d'avoir racheté cet iMac.   Je mettrai des photos plus tard.  Au fait, fabrication sem 12



Il faudra voir si cela va continuer dans les semaines qui suivent.....


----------



## toto160 (24 Mars 2010)

Bambougroove, tu as 14 jours pour faire un retour ou un remboursement. Le slogan de leur SAV est satisfait ou remboursé. Tu n'es pas satisfaite, donc tu le rends. T'es pas obligée de leur dire qu'il y a des pixels morts. Mais qu'il fait du bruit par exemple... Limite, tu peux même exagérer, voir inventer. Ils vérifient quand même pas. Tu peux leur raconter n'importe quoi au téléphone et ils t'envoient quelqu'un. Ca a toujours été comme ça avec moi. Je vois pas ou est le problème.

---------- Post added at 19h50 ---------- Previous post was at 19h43 ----------

Sinon j'ai du nouveau à mon sujet.

J'ai téléphoné lundi pour faire un échange avec mon iMac i7 un peu jaune et surtout BRUYANT.
J'ai reçu un coup de file today de l'apple care disant qu'étant donné je possède un iMac jaune, ils souhaiteraient que je fasse un échange plutôt qu'un remboursement car les ingénieurs souhaiteraient obtenir mon mac. J'ai pas tout compris parce que j'ai demandé un échange dès le départ pas un rembourssement  Enfin bref, ils se bougent un peu le cul, c'est déjà ça...

La suite au prochain numéro.


----------



## lafaucie (24 Mars 2010)

wonderLoutre a dit:


> eh bien mon 27 etait un refurb ,pas de probs de jaunisse ,par contre grosse fuite de luminosité en bas a droite de l'ecran,donc oui je pense que la fois precedente il etait deja reparti pour ça,et la je l'ai renvoyé contre remboursement,donc faites attention les gars si vous voyez un 27 sur le refurb avec un prix alléchant ne l'achetez pas ,ce sera surement le mien !



bonsoir,j'ai téléphonné ce matin ,on m'a dit que les refurb etaient rererecontrolés et sans défaut, j'étais pres à commander,je vais attendre.


----------



## chauchette (24 Mars 2010)

toto160 a dit:


> Sinon j'ai du nouveau à mon sujet.
> 
> J'ai téléphoné lundi pour faire un échange avec mon iMac i7 un peu jaune et surtout BRUYANT.
> J'ai reçu un coup de file today de l'apple care disant qu'étant donné je possède un iMac jaune, ils souhaiteraient que je fasse un échange plutôt qu'un remboursement car les ingénieurs souhaiteraient obtenir mon mac. J'ai pas tout compris parce que j'ai demandé un échange dès le départ pas un rembourssement  Enfin bref, ils se bougent un peu le cul, c'est déjà ça...
> ...



V'là autre chose !!:mouais:  Donc les problèmes ne sont pas réglés...:hein: retour à la case départ 
De mon côté je ne sais plus quoi faire, certains semblent avoir des bonnes dalles, ce qui m'encourage à envoyer mon mac en réparation, d'autres ont des pixels morts, et là j'ai pas envie d'avoir un écran pire que celui que j'ai actuellement !! Sans parler des "limites d'acceptabilités" pour les tâches jaunes...  
Je crois que je vais prendre l'AppleCare et attendre encore un peu avant de l'envoyer en réparation 
Il y a de quoi être COMPLÈTEMENT perdu  

En tout cas merci pour ce témoignage, le partage des infos est essentiel


----------



## tsss (24 Mars 2010)

wonderLoutre a dit:


> .. donc faites attention les gars si vous voyez un 27 sur le refurb avec un prix alléchant ne l'achetez pas ,ce sera surement le mien !



Bha bien sur et sinon, t'as pas une autre blague . encore plus marrante ?

Quoique celle est là est déjà pas mal du tout ça va être dur de faire mieux .


----------



## lafaucie (24 Mars 2010)

tu es là aussi !! et celle de tedy 57 qui dit que les mauvaises dalles sont remises sur les refurb.


----------



## vancomathias (24 Mars 2010)

Voici la photo de mon imac qui est passée chez le réparateur ...

Pas mal hein 

Je lui ai dit que j'étais graphiste et que je souhaitai un mac au poil ....


Il a fait du mieux qu'il pouvait 

Bref , je vais quand même aller me chercher un moniteur lacie  ...



je suis plus que content de voir ce mac tourner ...

Maintenant je vais le faire suer grave avec de la bonne retouche bien lourde histoire de voir ce que cette carte graphique °°°°
*
A TOUS JE VOUS SOUHAITE DU COURAGE ET DE NE PAS BAISSER LES BRAS .*


----------



## chauchette (24 Mars 2010)

vancomathias a dit:


> Voici la photo de mon imac qui est passée chez le réparateur ...
> 
> Pas mal hein
> 
> ...



ça donne quoi au niveau du rendu photo/réalité ?


----------



## bambougroove (24 Mars 2010)

toto160 a dit:


> Bambougroove, tu as 14 jours pour faire un retour ou un remboursement. Le slogan de leur SAV est satisfait ou remboursé. Tu n'es pas satisfaite, donc tu le rends. T'es pas obligée de leur dire qu'il y a des pixels morts. Mais qu'il fait du bruit par exemple... Limite, tu peux même exagérer, voir inventer. Ils vérifient quand même pas. Tu peux leur raconter n'importe quoi au téléphone et ils t'envoient quelqu'un. Ca a toujours été comme ça avec moi. Je vois pas ou est le problème.


Etant à mon 4ème iMac je sais comment ça fonctionne  
Un échange doit tout de même être justifié contrairement au remboursement, quant à envoyer quelqu'un chez moi non car je n'ai pas pris le contrat AppleCare, je bénéficie juste des conditions de vente de l'Apple Store et de la garantie légale, ainsi que du fait que j'en suis à plusieurs exemplaires défectueux successifs ...

En tout cas, Apple a accepté l'échange en raison des 3 ou 4 pixels morts (dont un central) et du DD gargouillant.
C'est parti pour un 5ème exemplaire :rateau:
Ben oui on s'attache à cette belle bête qui, malgré quelques problèmes qui vont d'ailleurs en se réduisant, reste quand même diaboliquement séduisante et d'utilisation très agréable :love: 



toto160 a dit:


> J'ai reçu un coup de file today de l'apple care disant qu'étant donné je possède un iMac jaune, ils souhaiteraient que je fasse un échange plutôt qu'un remboursement car les ingénieurs souhaiteraient obtenir mon mac.


Bizarre :mouais:
Je ne vois pas ce qui les empêchent en cas de remboursement de l'étudier, voire de le disséquer lol
Peut-être qu'il voulait respecter la nécessité d'un "cas technique" plutôt qu'un simple remboursement, car comme me l'a expliqué mon correspondant si l'exemplaire n'est pas répertorié comme un cas technique il est seulement reconditionné et direction refurb.
Apparemment Apple ne tient pas à ce que ses bonnes statistiques de vente baissent


----------



## vancomathias (24 Mars 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> ça donne quoi au niveau du rendu photo/réalité ?





Pas mal , les niveaux de gris c'est pas le grand luxe ...

Niveaux rendu couleur je suis assez surpris de voir en , lumière haute et basse un bon rendu °°°

Maintenant rien a faire si je dois faire sortir une retouche pour un magazine , vaut mieux un Lacie a coté :hein:


Mais je sais pas si tu as vu mais pas mal la réparation je trouve 

J'ai été dans un shop mac aujourd'hui (que je ne vais pas nommer) je leur ai montrer l'écran jaune de *LEUR PROPRE IMAC D EXPOSITION* . 


Et bien le vendeur A Nié  COMPLÈTEMENT LE PROBLÈME , je lui ai dit que je préférai partir car je risquerai de devenir vulgaire  


Enfin faut s'accrocher °°°


----------



## bambougroove (24 Mars 2010)

vancomathias a dit:


> Voici la photo de mon imac qui est passée chez le réparateur ...
> Pas mal hein


Yes 
Ils ont trouvé la solution c'est indéniable, après une période de transition les retours concernant un écran jaune devraient être très rares.

Merci pour les infos et profite bien


----------



## Pierre C. (24 Mars 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos infos...

Bambougroove peux-tu me confirmer que tu ne vois plus aucune teinte jaune et même avec la luminosité sur 2? Qu'elle est vraiment mais vraiment invisible et ce peut importe l'angle de vision?
Pareil à Vancomathias


----------



## vancomathias (24 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Yes
> Ils ont trouvé la solution c'est indéniable, après une période de transition les retours concernant un écran jaune devraient être très rares.
> 
> Merci pour les infos et profite bien




De rien COURAGE A VOUS LES GARS


----------



## jbgarbay (24 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir, 

Pour ma part, iMac en SAV depuis le 2 mars, récupéré ce soir après changement de dalle et le résultat est plus que convainquant.
J'avais un écran bien jaune sur toute la partie inférieure droite et après remplacement je dois dire que si on avait pas chercher avec mon revendeur, nous n'aurions pas relevé de défauts flagrants (surtout qu'après avoir découvert ce problème, on a plutôt tendance à chercher les taches jaunes... et ce sur n'importe quel écran...)
M'enfin, mon iMac est enfin revenue après 3 semaines, je trouve mon écran plutôt convainquant (en chipotant on pourrait déceler une tache jaune mais je pense que cela est aussi dû à la persistance rétinienne quand on fixe un objet lumineux)  et mon revendeur m'a, de toutes façons, indiqué que si le jaunissement venait à apparaitre et s'accentuer, et bien nous l'enverrons de nouveau en SAV, et ce pendant au moins toute la période de garantie voir plus si Apple considère cela comme un vis de conception.

voilà voilà !


----------



## bambougroove (24 Mars 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Bambougroove peux-tu me confirmer que tu ne vois plus aucune teinte jaune et même avec la luminosité sur 2? Qu'elle est vraiment mais vraiment invisible et ce peut importe l'angle de vision?


Oui, je l'ai déjà indiqué plus haut 
Cela dit, je n'ai pas une utilisation photo "professionnelle" de mon iMac.
Mes photos ont été prises avec un téléphone portable ... LG  qui date de 3 ans au moins, et ne rendent pas du tout compte de la réalité, voir les commentaires sur chacune d'elles.


----------



## kiks (24 Mars 2010)

Quelques photos luminosité à moitié


----------



## bambougroove (24 Mars 2010)

kiks a dit:


> Quelques photos luminosité à moitié




Pour ton DD il n'a vraiment plus ce gargouillis insupportable ou alors c'est moins audible que sur le précédent ?


----------



## kiks (24 Mars 2010)

Non je te confirme que ça n'a rien à voir avec le premier je ne l'entends  pas et je viens de passer les dernières heures à installer tout mes logiciels.

Le premier avait tendance à se faire entendre même lorsque je ne faisait rien de particulier alors que là .......!


----------



## bambougroove (24 Mars 2010)

kiks a dit:


> Non je te confirme que ça n'a rien à voir avec le premier je ne l'entends  pas et je viens de passer les dernières heures à installer tout mes logiciels.
> 
> Le premier avait tendance à se faire entendre même lorsque je ne faisait rien de particulier alors que là .......!


Vii ça m'agace beaucoup de l'entendre sans rien faire de particulier et en plus gargouiller comme un affamé 

Merci pour les précisions, ça me donne de l'espoir pour le prochain


----------



## titieos (25 Mars 2010)

Pour infos j'ai eu 2 27", le premier avec un DD wester digital inaudible et le second avec un seagate qui grattait à mort en permanence. Suite aux problème d'écran jaune j'attends mon 3eme 27" ce matin en esperant ne plus avoir de problème d'écran tout en tombant sur un DD western digital


----------



## tiguanito (25 Mars 2010)

Je crois qu'il faut arreter d'esperer avoir des ecrans dont la jaunisse a entierement disparu.
Tous les ecrans d'iMac 27 ont cette dominante jaune, plus ou moins marquee. Ils ont aussi tous la fameuse bande grise en bas. Toutes les personnes qui font le test pour verifier les remarquent. 
Maintenant, ces 2 defauts ne sont pas "vraiment" visibles en utilisant "normale", c'est a dire sans mettre le nez dessus, ou jouer avec des fonds d'ecran blanc ou avec des bandes grises. 
Chacun, en fonction de sa sensibilite, va accepter ou refuser ce genre de defaut. Heureux sont ceux qui ne lisent pas les forums et ne vont jamais remarquer ce defaut  (d'ailleurs ca represente la grosse majorite, sinon Apple aurait pris une action serieuse pour corriger)
Il n'en reste pas moins que cet iMac semble etre une tres bonne machine globalement (quand on n'a pas d'autres soucis tel que hdd qui gratte a mort, etc.) 
Ca fait 1 mois que j'attends/espere que ce probleme de jaunisse soit une histoire ancienne avant de passer commande. Il n'existe pas de correction a ce probleme la encore, il est juste attenue selon les dalles. 
Du coup j'arrete d'esperer, mais je dois quand meme me decider (j'achete ou pas  )

En tout cas, pour ceux qui ont recu leur iMac avec une legere teinte sans aucun autre soucis, je pense qu'il faut eviter de faire changer l'iMac ou la dalle car vous avez plus de chance de gagner des nouveaux problemes qu'une dalle plus uniforme.


----------



## jbgarbay (25 Mars 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Je crois qu'il faut arreter d'esperer avoir des ecrans dont la jaunisse a entierement disparu.
> Tous les ecrans d'iMac 27 ont cette dominante jaune, plus ou moins marquee. Ils ont aussi tous la fameuse bande grise en bas. Toutes les personnes qui font le test pour verifier les remarquent.
> Maintenant, ces 2 defauts ne sont pas "vraiment" visibles en utilisant "normale", c'est a dire sans mettre le nez dessus, ou jouer avec des fonds d'ecran blanc ou avec des bandes grises.
> Chacun, en fonction de sa sensibilite, va accepter ou refuser ce genre de defaut. Heureux sont ceux qui ne lisent pas les forums et ne vont jamais remarquer ce defaut  (d'ailleurs ca represente la grosse majorite, sinon Apple aurait pris une action serieuse pour corriger)
> ...


 
Tout à fait d'accord, c'est le genre de detail qui malheureusement est present sur pas mal de machines (d'ailleurs la bande grise en bas des ecrans plats dépend apparement du retro eclairage et est presente sur beaucoup d'ecrans, mac ou pas mac)
Sauf cas extremes, la légère jaunisse ne se constate qu'apres test et restera à jamais inconnu pour celui ou celle qui ne s'est jamais posé la question...(et qui n'utilise pas de fonds d'écran avec des bandes grises et blanches...)


----------



## titieos (25 Mars 2010)

Bon je viens de recevoir mon 3ème iMac 27" i5 semaine 11.
Pour commencer je me retrouve avec un modèle équipé d'un disque dur Seagate qui fait un bruit pas possible. Le premier que j'avais était équipé d'un western digital inaudible.
Concernant l'écran il y a du changement. Il n'y a plus de jaunisse sur le côté droit mais il y en a sur toute la partie gauche de l'écran et il y a des grosse fuite de lumière. En somme l'un des pire 27" que j'ai eu. Au bout de 3 il va repartir chez apple pour un dernier échange je pense.
Cerise sur le gateau la touche maj du clavier fait un bruit très étrange.
Je viens de prendre des photos dans le noir complet voila ce que ça donne (désolé pour la qualité, photos prisent avec un iphone)


----------



## jaguymac (25 Mars 2010)

Concernant les disques se sont des 1To ou 2To ? Se serait intéressant de savoir la marque la plus utilisé suivant la capacité du disque choisit.


----------



## titieos (25 Mars 2010)

Pour moi il s'agit de modèle 1To, les WD sont clairement silencieux à l'inverse les Seagate gratte très nettement.
Sur mes 3 imac pour le moment j'ai eu 2 seagate et 1 WD


----------



## bambougroove (25 Mars 2010)

titieos a dit:


> Bon je viens de recevoir mon 3ème iMac 27" i5 semaine 11.
> 
> ...je me retrouve avec un modèle équipé d'un disque dur Seagate qui fait un bruit pas possible.


Je pense que la semaine "charnière" concernant la disparition de la jaunisse est la semaine 12, d'ailleurs le mail qu'aurait envoyé Steve Jobs disant que "les problèmes sont derrière nous" date du 16 mars si mes souvenirs sont bons. De plus une période de "transition" sera peut-être nécessaire.

Si mon écran n'est plus jaune je trouve aussi que les fuites de luminosité sont plus accentuées que sur le précédent qui avait une légère jaunisse, et la barre grise est toujours là en effet.

Concernant le DD Seagate 1 To : 4 iMac 27" i7 > 4 DD bruyant, gargouillant, en activité quasi permanente sans raison particulière, les 3 premiers ayant en plus des erreurs à répétition qui revenaient après les réparations de disque via l'Utilitaire de disque, et pour le 4ème je ne sais pas je l'ai depuis le 22 mars et je ne l'ai quasiment pas utilisé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h19 ----------




jaguymac a dit:


> Concernant les disques se sont des 1To ou 2To ? Se serait intéressant de savoir la marque la plus utilisé suivant la capacité du disque choisit.


Pour les 1 To la marque la plus courante est Seagate, pour le 2 To ça a l'air d'être Hitachi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h24 ----------




titieos a dit:


> les WD sont clairement silencieux à l'inverse les Seagate gratte très nettement.


J'ai vu sur le forum des témoignages concernant des WD bruyants, c'est aussi la loterie dans ce domaine :mouais:


----------



## pierrox (25 Mars 2010)

Je viens de passer a la FNAC Labège (a fuir comme la peste selon moi)
apres 1 premier iMac qui avais deja été raporté et mal reconditionnée (ecran tres jaune)
un deuxieme et un troisième avec l'ecran tres jaune également.

Il n'en n'ont plus en stock et me propose un avoir (je suis toujours dans les 15 jours ou j'ai droit a un echange).

Le problème c'est que j'ai acheter l'imac avec 10% de reduction speciale  adherent et qu'il veulent me les faire perdre avec l'avoir. 

Bref eviter la fnac !!

(je ne dit pas ça pour les gens du SAV qui sont super sympas, mais pour les vendeurs et leurs superieurs)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)

pierrox a dit:


> Je viens de passer a la FNAC Labège (a fuir comme la peste selon moi)



C'est dans quelle région ? Afin que je n'y aille pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h11 ----------




pierrox a dit:


> Bref eviter la fnac !!
> (je ne dit pas ça pour les gens du SAV qui sont super sympas, mais pour les vendeurs et leurs superieurs)



Fayot :rateau:


----------



## pierrox (25 Mars 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> C'est dans quelle région ? Afin que je n'y aille pas.



Dans la region Toulousaine



pabotonpc a dit:


> Fayot :rateau:



Non franchement, je pense a une personne en particulier qui c'est vraiment interéssé au problème. mais les autres ...


----------



## tedy57 (25 Mars 2010)

les dernières nouvelles, suite au diagnostic de ma jaunisse "tolérée" ne justifiant pas de réparation, mon imac est rentré chez moi avec un calibrage d'écran qui met encore plus en valeur le jaune.... 

J'ai donc rappelé apple et après 1/2h de tel, 3 responsables et de rudes négociations plus tard, j'ai obtenu ceci :

- remplacement de la dalle à domicile, marre de l'envoyer pour je ne sais combien de temps

- une "garantie" de résultat, si la nouvelle dalle n'est pas conforme à mes attentes, remplacement de l'imac

et ceci sans apple care 

Donc remplacement lundi, d'autres news d'ici là

Comme dit apple : "nous avons le meilleur SAV" ce que j'en dis c'est que je préfère un imac neuf fonctionnel et fiable plutôt qu'un SAV "béton"


----------



## pierrox (25 Mars 2010)

Ah oui au fait.
à la fnac ils m'ont dit ne plus avoir de stock à la centrale. Le gars du SAV a émis l'hypothèse qu' apple préparais un nouvelle série (je ne parle pas de rev. B). 
Bref je vasi demander un avoir je pense. 
Mais si j'avais steve job sous la main je lui offrirais une conscience professionnelle !! (version polie)


----------



## Jopop (26 Mars 2010)

pierrox a dit:


> Je viens de passer a la FNAC Labège (a fuir comme la peste selon moi)
> apres 1 premier iMac qui avais deja été raporté et mal reconditionnée (ecran tres jaune)
> un deuxieme et un troisième avec l'ecran tres jaune également.
> 
> ...



Hello,

Moi aussi j'ai commandé un imac I5 à la fnac Labège en décembre donc avec les 10 % de remise ... 3 mois après réception enfin de l'Imac (ce n'est pas la faute de la Fnac mais par contre aucune communication envers leurs clients). J'ai fait 2 échanges du fait des divers problèmes de l'ordi !

La semaine dernière j'en ai eu marre j'ai demandé le remboursement intégral ! Bien sur on perd l'avantage des 10 % mais au moins cela nous permet d'attendre la résolution de ces problèmes. On se consolera en pensant qu'il reste les 5% adhérent pour un achat futur.

Concernant la fnac Labège c'est clair qu'au SAV ils sont sympas mais en rayon c'est une autre histoire !


----------



## pierrox (26 Mars 2010)

Merci pour l'info  Jopop, d'après eux j'étais le seul a avoir des problèmes. 
pour info c'était quoi les problèmes des tiens ?
Parce que moi il me disent que j'ai pas le droit au remboursement intégral car j'ai ouvert le carton de  la machine.


----------



## webjib (26 Mars 2010)

Ca me rappelle des mauvais souvenirs du mois de février : i5 commandé sur Fnac.com, écran très jaune, je l'amène au SAV du magasin Fnac de Reims, on me répond "y'a aucun problème monsieur, on ne voit pas de jaune sur votre 'écran' on en vend des dizaines par mois, il y a jamais eu de problèmes, aucun client FNAC de France n'a ce problème car c'est pas indiqué dans notre base de données nationale..."

Bref, j'ai eu comme seul choix la rétractation à mes frais et j'ai commandé sur l'Apple Store. Fini la FNAC pour ce genre d'achat !


----------



## Jopop (26 Mars 2010)

pierrox a dit:


> Merci pour l'info  Jopop, d'après eux j'étais le seul a avoir des problèmes.
> pour info c'était quoi les problèmes des tiens ?
> Parce que moi il me disent que j'ai pas le droit au remboursement intégral car j'ai ouvert le carton de  la machine.




Bonjour Pierrox,

Et non tu n'étais pas le seul ! 
Les problèmes sur l'Imac étaient ceux que l'on retrouve sur tous les forums : jaunisse, fuite de luminosité importante, disque dur qui gratte et le fameux grésillement lorsque l'on baisse la luminosité !
Donc 2 fois SAV ...
Je suis allé à la Fnac 5 jours après la réception du 2ième et j'ai dis stop : je veux un remboursement !
C'est marqué dans leur contrat : ds les 15 jours tu peux leur ramener la machine même avec carton ouvert car on est ici sur un défaut de fabrication du matériel. Je n'ai pas eu de problème avec le SAV juste le vendeur qui voulait me refourguer une assurance FNAC ... non merci !

J'attends la sortie des nouveaux Mac Pro pour acheter un modèle 2009 non mais !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

webjib a dit:


> Ca me rappelle des mauvais souvenirs du mois de février : i5 commandé sur Fnac.com, écran très jaune, je l'amène au SAV du magasin Fnac de Reims, on me répond "y'a aucun problème monsieur, on ne voit pas de jaune sur votre 'écran' on en vend des dizaines par mois, il y a jamais eu de problèmes, aucun client FNAC de France n'a ce problème car c'est pas indiqué dans notre base de données nationale..."
> !



Ah ! la FNAC et ses professionnels d'occasion.........:rateau:


----------



## tefal (26 Mars 2010)

Salut,
Alors dans la série "Rions un peu en attendant la rev B", j'ai reçu à midi un i7, 2To, produit semaine 12...résultat : yellow screen + bruit disque dur (Hitachi). Retour demandé, si le deuxième est pareil, je demanderai le remboursement...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

Arrêter d'acheter des iMac 27" i5 ou i7 , c'est le seul moyen de ne plus être emm.......


----------



## lafaucie (26 Mars 2010)

bonsoir,est -il vrai que les core 2duo n'ont pas ces problèmes ? merci


----------



## tiguanito (26 Mars 2010)

tefal a dit:


> Salut,
> Alors dans la série "Rions un peu en attendant la rev B", j'ai reçu à midi un i7, 2To, produit semaine 12...résultat : yellow screen + bruit disque dur (Hitachi). Retour demandé, si le deuxième est pareil, je demanderai le remboursement...



Je me disais que prendre un 2TO (Hitachi) etait une (chere) assurance pour eviter au moins le bruit du disque dur ... en fait l'assurance, c'est de commander sur Internet pour avoir la possibilite d'obtenir le remboursement en cas d'echanges infructueux.


----------



## bambougroove (26 Mars 2010)

tefal a dit:


> Salut,
> Alors dans la série "Rions un peu en attendant la rev B", j'ai reçu à midi un i7, 2To, produit semaine 12...résultat : yellow screen + bruit disque dur (Hitachi).


C'est affligeant, surtout concernant une fabrication semaine 12 :mouais:
En rire ? Oui ... mais jaune 

Bon courage pour la suite 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h13 ----------




lafaucie a dit:


> bonsoir,est -il vrai que les core 2duo n'ont pas ces problèmes ? merci


Bonsoir,

Voir les discussions correspondantes sur le forum ou voir ici : http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php


----------



## pierrox (26 Mars 2010)

tefal a dit:


> Salut,
> Alors dans la série "Rions un peu en attendant la rev B", j'ai reçu à midi un i7, 2To, produit semaine 12...résultat : yellow screen + bruit disque dur (Hitachi). Retour demandé, si le deuxième est pareil, je demanderai le remboursement...



lol , je suis aller a la fnac et j'ai demandé le remboursement, que j'ai eut (pas d'avoir).
il m'ont dit que les i7 n'avais plus de problème d'écran. Ils sont vraiment a la rue. 
Enfin bref vivement la rev B


----------



## lafaucie (26 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> C'est affligeant, surtout concernant une fabrication semaine 12 :mouais:
> En rire ? Oui ... mais jaune
> 
> Bon courage pour la suite
> ...



bonsoir et merci, mais le forum est en anglais ,et je suis avec attention cette rubrique et je n'ai pas lu d'info sur les core 2 duo ,merci si tu en as.


----------



## tefal (26 Mars 2010)

J'ai un peu continué à "tester" cette machine: outre la belle coloration jaune du tiers inférieur de l'écran, il y a deux halos lumineux très nets de chaque côté en bas de l'écran.
Ensuite, dès que l'on sollicite un tout petit peu le processeur (lecture de fichiers video HD) très vite le ventilo cpu s'affole et devient extrêmement bruyant...Bref, rien de bien encourageant tout ça, je pense que je ne vais même pas attendre l'échange et demander directement un remboursement.
Ah oui, j'ai failli oublier, le temps de boot n'est pas mal non plus, nettement plus long qu'un pauvre mini...


----------



## bambougroove (27 Mars 2010)

tefal a dit:


> J'ai un peu continué à "tester" cette machine: outre la belle coloration jaune du tiers inférieur de l'écran, il y a deux halos lumineux très nets de chaque côté en bas de l'écran.
> Ensuite, dès que l'on sollicite un tout petit peu le processeur (lecture de fichiers video HD) très vite le ventilo cpu s'affole et devient extrêmement bruyant...Bref, rien de bien encourageant tout ça, je pense que je ne vais même pas attendre l'échange et demander directement un remboursement.
> Ah oui, j'ai failli oublier, le temps de boot n'est pas mal non plus, nettement plus long qu'un pauvre mini...


Pour les halos, il doit s'agir de ce qu'on appelle sur ce forum des "fuites de luminosité" et généralement c'est aux 4 coins de l'écran. Aucune solution pour l'instant, à chacun de voir si c'est gênant ou pas.
Le ventilo qui s'affole c'est anormal > retour Apple.
Temps de boot anormalement long > voir sur le forum il y a des solutions simples qui règlent cela (reset ou installation "propre"). En règle générale, toujours faire une "clean install" (formatage + installation de l'OS) sur un ordinateur même neuf, au moins on sait qu'on part sur des bases saines.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h35 ----------




lafaucie a dit:


> bonsoir et merci, mais le forum est en anglais ,et je suis avec attention cette rubrique et je n'ai pas lu d'info sur les core 2 duo ,merci si tu en as.


Un minimum d'anglais est requis quand il s'agit d'informatique 
Si le site en question n'est vraiment pas compréhensible pour toi (réessaye il est plutôt simple, notamment les chiffres de statistiques), utiliser le moteur de recherche de MacGénération (recherche avancée en ciblant les Core2Duo) ou celui de Google par exemple.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h40 ----------

J'oubliais une précision : le SuperDrive de mon iMac semaine 12 ne raye pas les CD/DVD 
contrairement aux 3 premiers


----------



## lafaucie (27 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Pour les halos, il doit s'agir de ce qu'on appelle sur ce forum des "fuites de luminosité" et généralement c'est aux 4 coins de l'écran. Aucune solution pour l'instant, à chacun de voir si c'est gênant ou pas.
> Le ventilo qui s'affole c'est anormal > retour Apple.
> Temps de boot anormalement long > voir sur le forum il y a des solutions simples qui règlent cela (reset ou installation "propre"). En règle générale, toujours faire une "clean install" (formatage + installation de l'OS) sur un ordinateur même neuf, au moins on sait qu'on part sur des bases saines.
> 
> ...


bonjour,je n'ai pas eu la chance de l'apprendre!je vais donc etre obligé de rester avec mon vieux windows, désolé de t'avoir dérangé.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (27 Mars 2010)

lafaucie a dit:


> bonsoir,est -il vrai que les core 2duo n'ont pas ces problèmes ? merci



Pour ma part possesseur d'un 27 core 2 Duo je n'ai pas ses problèmes ... je peux dire qu'il fonctionne " paisiblement " et j'en suis ravi .
Avec un peu de recul je suis sur que si j'avais eu a travailler régulièrement sur des applications multiples et complexes , mon choix ne se serait pas porté sur 27 i5/I7 mais surement sur la tour Mac Pro


----------



## lafaucie (27 Mars 2010)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Pour ma part possesseur d'un 27 core 2 Duo je n'ai pas ses problèmes ... je peux dire qu'il fonctionne " paisiblement " et j'en suis ravi .
> Avec un peu de recul je suis sur que si j'avais eu a travailler régulièrement sur des applications multiples et complexes , mon choix ne se serait pas porté sur 27 i5/I7 mais surement sur la tour Mac Pro



bonjour et merci de ta réponse,effectivement dans tout ce feuilleton de jaunisse  et dd qui grattent je n'ai pas vu de core 2 duo,ce que m'avait dit un vendeur? tu me rassures.


----------



## TiteLine (27 Mars 2010)

lafaucie a dit:


> bonjour et merci de ta réponse,effectivement dans tout ce feuilleton de jaunisse  et dd qui grattent je n'ai pas vu de core 2 duo,ce que m'avait dit un vendeur? tu me rassures.




Bonjour, il me semble avoir vu que certains C2D étaient également atteints de jaunisse mais cela semble moins courant que sur les i5 et i7.

En outre, tout dépend de ton degré de tolérance, plus je regarde ma dalle et plus je pense que c'est lié à l'éclairage , le "jaune " étant légèrement apparent où invisible  (sur fond blanc ou gris) en fonction de l'endroit où on se trouve lorsqu'on regarde l'écran.  Les nouveaux modèles semblent moins affectés et il ne faut pas oublier que ta machine neuve est garantie un an (si tu ne prends pas l'Apple Care) et que tu es en droit de la faire échanger les premiers jours ou réparer un peu plus tard.

On ne peut nier qu'il y a (eu?) un véritable problème au départ mais il faut également éviter de tomber dans la paranoïa. Si ta machine ne te convient pas, tu la retournes


----------



## rolweb (27 Mars 2010)

Bonjour , 

Après quelques jours de réflexion j'ai décidé de renvoyer mon IMAC 27 pouces ( Intel core 2 Duo) pour jaunissement semaine de fabrication 10. 

Contact avec le service Apple : Pas de souci pour un nouvel échange ( J'attend le nouveau avant de renvoyer l'actuel) 

Et Hier appel d'APPLE pour savoir si il pouvait récupérer l'ordinateur pour le tester et voir a résoudre le problème par des techniciens ( la personne m'a demandée le numéro de retour afin que se soit plus simple pour les techniciens). 

Le nouvel ordinateur arrive vers le 8 Avril je vous tient au courant


----------



## Bétélgeuse (27 Mars 2010)

lafaucie a dit:


> bonjour et merci de ta réponse,effectivement dans tout ce feuilleton de jaunisse  et dd qui grattent je n'ai pas vu de core 2 duo,ce que m'avait dit un vendeur? tu me rassures.



Pour continuer cette discussion il reste a rappeller que si l'on retourne aux fondamentaux le 27 Core 2 est la " pierre angulaire " de cette nouvelle génération , particulièrement étudié et conçu ( pour cet écran gigantesque ) dans sa version de base . 
Par déduction et aussi par constat , on peut dire sans trop se tromper que cette version dans l'absolu est beaucoup plus " techniquement raisonnable " avec l'intégration de puces et composants particulièrements adaptés qui ont fait leur preuve . La version basic reste et demeure dans la réalité stable et rassurante quand a sa fiabilité , de là a affirmer que le Core 2 duo est parfait ... c'est trop s'avancer !
Pour conclure , si tu es a l'heure d'un choix , il faut bien tout mettre a plat et réfléchir au réel besoin 
@+


----------



## chauchette (27 Mars 2010)

rolweb a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Après quelques jours de réflexion j'ai décidé de renvoyer mon IMAC 27 pouces ( Intel core 2 Duo) pour jaunissement semaine de fabrication 10.
> 
> ...



Deuxième personne appelée par Apple pour que l'on récupère son iMac ... ça bouge vraiment chez la Pomme alors !!


----------



## lafaucie (27 Mars 2010)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Pour continuer cette discussion il reste a rappeller que si l'on retourne aux fondamentaux le 27 Core 2 est la " pierre angulaire " de cette nouvelle génération , particulièrement étudié et conçu ( pour cet écran gigantesque ) dans sa version de base .
> Par déduction et aussi par constat , on peut dire sans trop se tromper que cette version dans l'absolu est beaucoup plus " techniquement raisonnable " avec l'intégration de puces et composants particulièrements adaptés qui ont fait leur preuve . La version basic reste et demeure dans la réalité stable et rassurante quand a sa fiabilité , de là a affirmer que le Core 2 duo est parfait ... c'est trop s'avancer !
> Pour conclure , si tu es a l'heure d'un choix , il faut bien tout mettre a plat et réfléchir au réel besoin
> @+



bonjour,je suis sur pc et le core2duo refurb m'irait tres bien,ce qui m'inquiette ce sont les éventuels échanges!!


----------



## bambougroove (27 Mars 2010)

lafaucie a dit:


> bonjour,je n'ai pas eu la chance de l'apprendre!je vais donc etre obligé de rester avec mon vieux windows, désolé de t'avoir dérangé.


Franchement, pas besoin d'avoir appris l'anglais pour lire des chiffres et en tirer des conclusions sur le site indiqué :
http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php
Processors :
3.06C2D: 583
3.33C2D: 51
2.66i5: 450
2.8i7: 862

Et le plus sûr, si tu veux éviter des échanges, c'est d'attendre que les problèmes soient entièrement résolus ou la révision B.


----------



## rolweb (27 Mars 2010)

Salut , 

Sur le refurb pas d'échange possible en cas de jaunissement etc etc c'est remboursement direct 

J'ai testé pas eu moyen de discuter


----------



## bambougroove (27 Mars 2010)

rolweb a dit:


> Sur le refurb pas d'échange possible en cas de jaunissement etc etc c'est remboursement direct
> J'ai testé pas eu moyen de discuter


Merci pour la précision 
C'est logique en ce qui concerne le refurb


----------



## Bétélgeuse (27 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Franchement, pas besoin d'avoir appris l'anglais pour lire des chiffres et en tirer des conclusions sur le site indiqué :
> http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php
> Processors :
> 3.06C2D: 583
> ...



Dans l'absolu ces chiffres impressionnants interpellent , pour autant ils restent sans réelle signification ;  pour avoir une base cohérente de reflexion Il serait surtout indispensable de connaitre ce que représente en pourcentage la totalité des retours ( toutes versions confondues ) en rapport a la globalité des ventes sur ce produit 
Je reste persuadé que sur ce comparatif le pourcentage de retour reste  EXTRÉMEMENT FAIBLE voir anecdotique ,  " acceptable " pour le fabricant  ( pas pour ceux qui subissent évidemment !!)


----------



## bambougroove (27 Mars 2010)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Dans l'absolu ces chiffres impressionnants interpellent , pour autant ils restent sans réelle signification ;  pour avoir une base cohérente de reflexion Il serait surtout indispensable de connaitre ce que représente en pourcentage la totalité des retours ( toutes versions confondues ) en rapport a la globalité des ventes sur ce produit
> Je reste persuadé que sur ce comparatif le pourcentage de retour reste  EXTRÉMEMENT FAIBLE voir anecdotique ,  " acceptable " pour le fabricant  ( pas pour ceux qui subissent évidemment !!)


Les seuls chiffres fiables et cohérents c'est Apple qui les a !!

Ce site a le mérite d'être le plus complet en la matière et rapide à consulter contrairement aux nombreuses pages à ce sujet sur MacG et autres forums francophones ou anglophones


----------



## lafaucie (27 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Les seuls chiffres fiables et cohérents c'est Apple qui les a !!
> 
> Ce site a le mérite d'être le plus complet en la matière et rapide à consulter contrairement aux nombreuses pages à ce sujet sur MacG et autres forums francophones ou anglophones



merci à tous pour ces précisions.si je veux un refurg récent je vais attendre longtemps;j'ai essayé d'en commandé 8 pour voir,ça a été accepté.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)

Tu as commandé 8 iMac ?


----------



## lafaucie (27 Mars 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Tu as commandé 8 iMac ?



non j'ai essayé pour voir combien il y en avait en refurg,on ne peut pas en commandé plus de 8,mais c'était possible!donc j'en déduit qu'ils en ont au moins 8 en stock,alors pour avoir un refurg récent il faudrait attendre qu'ils soient vendus??


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)

C'est refurb et non refurg !!!


----------



## lafaucie (27 Mars 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> C'est refurb et non refurg !!!



oui ok mais dans mon esprit je pense à refourguer !!!!


----------



## Bétélgeuse (27 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Les seuls chiffres fiables et cohérents c'est Apple qui les a !!
> 
> Ce site a le mérite d'être le plus complet en la matière et rapide à consulter contrairement aux nombreuses pages à ce sujet sur MacG et autres forums francophones ou anglophones



Je vois pas bien ou tu veux en venir ? 
Tu dis " seul Apple a les chiffres fiables et cohérents " 
Pour ma part c'est pas un scoop et ça me parait une évidence , ensuite tu enchaines sur la qualité du site , la aussi je suis totalement d'accord avec toi 
Pour autant tu ne réponds pas a la question posée concernant le pourcentage de retours en rapport aux ventes , meme si ça reste des suppositions et surtout confidentiel Apple on peut avoir un avis ! j'ai exprimé le mien mais ça ne veut pas forcémment dire que j'ai raison !


----------



## Orphanis (27 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir les amis, 

Voilà, j'ai acheté aujourd'hui un I-5 à la FNAC (bizarrement, en vérifiant sur le net, il a été fabriqué début février). J'ai l'impression de voir un peu de jaunisse, mais je ne sais pas si c'est du à de l'auto-suggestion ou si c'est une réalité. Je me permets de vous demander votre avis. Voilà la photo : 






Autre question : j'ai appris qu'il y avait d'autres problèmes (comme des fuites de lumières), est-ce qu'il y a un logiciel pour tester cela ? 


Amicalement


----------



## bambougroove (27 Mars 2010)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Pour autant tu ne réponds pas a la question posée concernant le pourcentage de retours en rapport aux ventes , meme si ça reste des suppositions et surtout confidentiel Apple on peut avoir un avis ! j'ai exprimé le mien mais ça ne veut pas forcémment dire que j'ai raison !


Bien sûr qu'on peut avoir un avis ... même sans bases fiables 

Le mien : le pourcentage des retours a dû largement dépasser le seuil "acceptable" 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h00 ----------




Orphanis a dit:


> J'ai l'impression de voir un peu de jaunisse, mais je ne sais pas si c'est du à de l'auto-suggestion ou si c'est une réalité. Je me permets de vous demander votre avis. Voilà la photo :
> 
> Autre question : j'ai appris qu'il y avait d'autres problèmes (comme des fuites de lumières), est-ce qu'il y a un logiciel pour tester cela ?


Bonsoir,

C'est une photo de ton écran ou une impression d'écran (copie d'écran, screenshot) ?
Si c'est une photo ... ton i5 n'a apparemment pas la jaunisse.

Les fuites de luminosité ça se voit avec un fond d'écran noir ou sur ce site de tests (fond noir lors du test des pixels) : http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php
Mettre la luminosité au maximum et cliquer sur "test screen".


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

voici une capture de mon iMac 27 avec le test http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php luminosité maximum....
Semaine W8948


----------



## pierrox (28 Mars 2010)

Ce n'est pas une capture d'écran mais une photo de l'écran de préférence prise dans le noir.
la capture sera toujours nickel vue qu'elle ne depand pas de l'écran.


----------



## Rico0o (28 Mars 2010)

Oui comment voulez vous montrer les défauts/qualités d'une dalle LCD en faisant une capture logicielle de l'écran?!


----------



## Orphanis (29 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir les amis, 

J'ai été bête, j'ai posté une capture d'écran. 
Voilà les photos de la machine:


----------



## tedy57 (29 Mars 2010)

à première vu ce n'est pas flagrand, tu as peut etre un peu de jaune en bas à droite.

Pour que le test soit comparable aux autres tu dois prendre une photo de ton écran dans le noir complet avec la luminosité au maximum.


----------



## tefal (29 Mars 2010)

salut,
La jaunisse me paraît bien présente :mouais:
Pour ma part, j'ai finalement demandé un retour pour remboursement, pas envie de recommencer cette mauvaise expérience sur n  imac...
Manifestement, les problèmes sur ces modèles sont loin d'être résolus, il est urgent d'attendre


----------



## xao85 (29 Mars 2010)

Pour moi l'ecran d'Orphanis est niquel. En tt cas si ya du jaune il ne se verra jamais dans une utilisation quotidienne.


----------



## tedy57 (29 Mars 2010)

je vais être un peu hors sujet, mais bon, j'ai eu mon changement de dalle ce matin, et j'ai enfin un écran blanc, sans pixels morts, par contre au niveau uniformité il y a encore du boulot...

Là par contre où je ne suis pas content c'est suite à ce changement de dalle j'ai des traces à l'intérieur de la vitre et sur la dalle, poussières, traces diverses, donc rappel de l'entreprise asap pour revenir me nettoyer ça !

Mais bon, au moins une bonne nouvelle ce matin, c'est déjà bien


----------



## tiguanito (29 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> je vais être un peu hors sujet, mais bon, j'ai eu mon changement de dalle ce matin, et j'ai enfin un écran blanc, sans pixels morts, par contre au niveau uniformité il y a encore du boulot...
> 
> Là par contre où je ne suis pas content c'est suite à ce changement de dalle j'ai des traces à l'intérieur de la vitre et sur la dalle, poussières, traces diverses, donc rappel de l'entreprise asap pour revenir me nettoyer ça !
> 
> Mais on, au moins une bonne nouvelle ce matin, c'est déjà bien



Une dalle sans jaunisse, ca existe ? 
Peut-etre de vraies nouvelles versions de dalles alors ... ca donne espoir.  (ou alors un tres bon exemplaire qui a echappe a la peinture jaune a l'usine  )


----------



## pierrox (29 Mars 2010)

Tedy57, tu peut donner la référence de ta dalle ? STP


----------



## tedy57 (29 Mars 2010)

Salut,

je ne suis pas chez moi, mais c'est la première chose que j'ai vérifié après le changement, c'est exactement la même référence que mon ancienne dalle.

Donc ...


----------



## bambougroove (29 Mars 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Une dalle sans jaunisse, ca existe ?
> Peut-etre de vraies nouvelles versions de dalles alors ... ca donne espoir.  (ou alors un tres bon exemplaire qui a echappe a la peinture jaune a l'usine  )


Oui ça existe et il y a déjà des témoignages à ce sujet dans cette discussion 

C'est le cas du mien fabriqué semaine 12.
En revanche pour l'uniformité c'est pas encore ça comme l'indique tedy57 : notamment fuites de luminosité, barre gris clair au-dessus du Dock.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h33 ----------




tedy57 a dit:


> je ne suis pas chez moi, mais c'est la première chose que j'ai vérifié après le changement, c'est exactement la même référence que mon ancienne dalle.


Tu l'as vérifiée où ta référence de dalle ?

Si c'est à l'aide de l'utilitaire ColorSync, je ne pense pas que c'est là qu'elle se trouve.
Le plus sûr c'est la référence indiquée sur la dalle elle-même, dommage de ne pas en avoir profité lors du changement.
Si ton réparateur revient ça serait peut-être l'occasion mais je pense qu'il ne va pas l'enlever pour un nettoyage.


----------



## lafaucie (29 Mars 2010)

bonjour,j'arrive de chez boulanger à saint nazaire voir les imac,en discutant avec le vendeur sur l'avantage de prendre leur garantie plutot que celle apple,il m'a dit que lors d'echange eux donnaient un neuf et apple des reconditionnés??vu mon étonnement il a dit que c'était un responsable d'apple qui l'avait déclaré lors d'une réunion!!! peut etre un argument pour l'acheter chez eux ???


----------



## tedy57 (29 Mars 2010)

j'ai vérifié dans colorsync, sur l'étiquette je n'ais pas vu de mention particulière mis à part le logo LG et que la nouvelle dalle avait été expédiée de Chine.

Si ils réouvrent mon imac j'éssayerais d'etre plus attentif aux nouvelles refs.

Par contre je viens de voir que j'ai un pixel mort dans un coin, bon...

J'ai par contre une info de la part du répateur qui peux t'interesser, apple change les dalle pas en fonction du nb de pixels morts mais en fonction de leurs couleurs.

je vais eviter de remettre des pics de ma nouvelle dalle qui me parait blanche afin de ne pas retourner dans la paranoïa !


----------



## anty (29 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

Question idiote peut-être..., n'ayant pas encore reçu mon Imac, est-ce que par exemple les fuites de lumières se voient beaucoup lors du visionnage d'un film dans le noir par exemple ? 

Est-ce que cela apparait seulement quand on plonge la pièce dans le noir? 

Enfin bref est-ce réellement gênant au quotidien ?


Merci à vous


----------



## Rico0o (29 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> je vais être un peu hors sujet, mais bon, j'ai eu mon changement de dalle ce matin, et j'ai enfin un écran blanc, sans pixels morts, par contre au niveau uniformité il y a encore du boulot...
> 
> Là par contre où je ne suis pas content c'est suite à ce changement de dalle j'ai des traces à l'intérieur de la vitre et sur la dalle, poussières, traces diverses, donc rappel de l'entreprise asap pour revenir me nettoyer ça !
> 
> Mais bon, au moins une bonne nouvelle ce matin, c'est déjà bien



Le technicien n'a pas utilisé de gants pour manipuler la vitre ?
Par contre ne t'attend pas à des miracles pour les poussières, tu en auras toujours un peu...


----------



## tedy57 (29 Mars 2010)

non pas de gants et pas de problèmes de traces de doigts, pour les poussières ce n'est pas ce qui me gène le plus, ce qui me dérange beaucoup c'est des traces de "scotch" ou les traces de passage de rouleau antistatique derrière la vitre.

Donc valà, un écran normal Monsieur Apple ça serait bien !


----------



## xao85 (29 Mars 2010)

10.6.3 est là, ca va peut être faire du bien à votre jaune!


----------



## Rico0o (29 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> non pas de gants et pas de problèmes de traces de doigts, pour les poussières ce n'est pas ce qui me gène le plus, ce qui me dérange beaucoup c'est des traces de "scotch" ou les traces de passage de rouleau antistatique derrière la vitre.
> 
> Donc valà, un écran normal Monsieur Apple ça serait bien !



C'est maintronic qui t'a fait le travail ?


----------



## tedy57 (29 Mars 2010)

oui, pourquoi ?


----------



## bambougroove (29 Mars 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> j'ai vérifié dans colorsync, sur l'étiquette je n'ais pas vu de mention particulière mis à part le logo LG et que la nouvelle dalle avait été expédiée de Chine.
> Si ils réouvrent mon imac j'éssayerais d'etre plus attentif aux nouvelles refs.


La référence de l'ancienne dalle était : LG LM270WQ1
Voir mon post à ce sujet avec la photo de l'envers de la dalle : http://forums.macg.co/5405871-post367.html



tedy57 a dit:


> Par contre je viens de voir que j'ai un pixel mort dans un coin, bon...
> J'ai par contre une info de la part du répateur qui peux t'interesser, apple change les dalle pas en fonction du nb de pixels morts mais en fonction de leurs couleurs.


En fait Apple a accepté l'échange de l'iMac étant donné mes échanges précédents et pour le DD toujours gargouillant, il y avait un pixel rouge au centre et deux autres pixels noirs plus petits excentrés.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h37 ----------




lafaucie a dit:


> bonjour,j'arrive de chez boulanger à saint nazaire voir les imac,en discutant avec le vendeur sur l'avantage de prendre leur garantie plutot que celle apple,il m'a dit que lors d'echange eux donnaient un neuf et apple des reconditionnés??vu mon étonnement il a dit que c'était un responsable d'apple qui l'avait déclaré lors d'une réunion!!! peut etre un argument pour l'acheter chez eux ???


C'est bien possible concernant les reconditionnés (ce qui ne veut pas forcément dire réparé, mais en tout cas ils ont été vérifiés par Apple), mais ce n'est sûrement pas systématique.

Ce n'était pas le cas pour mes 4 iMac dont la date de fabrication est postérieure à mes demandes d'échange, mais je n'avais pas une configuration tout à fait standard puisque j'ai opté pour le clavier filaire numérique.


----------



## wonderLoutre (29 Mars 2010)

salut anty!
j'ai eu le cas sur le mien,tu n'as pas besoin d'etre dans le noir ,c'est seulement si tu regardes un film avec bcp d'images sombres ,la oui tu verras un petit halo luminescent sur ton image meme en plein jour ,mais lorsque les images sont claires et colorées tout disparait.Est ce vraiment genant ??pas vraiment, si tu n'etait pas venu sur ce forum tu n'aurais probablement jamais fait attention à ça. mais en meme temps tu payes un certain prix donc tu es en droit d'attendre une dalle simplement "normale"...à toi de voir


----------



## klaatu2007 (29 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous 

Pour ma part, jattends fébrilement mon iMac 27" i7 1To 8Go de ram qui, d'après UPS, me serait livré au plus tard le 01/04 (le mail d'Apple me parle du 02/04 au plus tard tandis que sur le site c'est estimé au 06/04 lol)!

Le mien est parti de Prague aujourd'hui (je suppose donc que contrairement à ce que m'a dit le vendeur Apple Store, il a été monté là-bas et non pas à Shanghai)... Je ne sais pas à quelle semaine nous sommes dans la fabrication et j'espère bien sûr tomber sur une dalle remplissant son cahier des charges.

Pour revenir sur la jaunisse, mon écran LCD home cinéma a été calibré par mes soins pour avoir un rendu proche des salles de cinéma et de fait plus "chaud". Ce réglage se rapproche peut-être de cette fameuse jaunisse (bien qu'en lisant vos commentaires il ne s'agit pas d'une teinte uniforme mais plutôt de "tâches", j'avoue avoir du mal à visualiser le souci...). Ce genre de dalles, même la meilleure, souffrira toujours d'un souci d'uniformité plus ou moins flagrant et comme il a été dit plus tôt dans ce thread, tout est question d'appréciation personnelle. L'effet de groupe et de paranoïa (ainsi que la persistance rétinienne) peut aussi faire que l'on voit quelque chose qui n'est pas forcément là. Maintenant, je ne dis pas que ces problèmes sont des inventions, loin de là 

J'ai par ailleurs réglé mon futur ex TFT 19" pour avoir une teinte plus chaude justement. En tous les cas, je croise mes doigts (de pieds et de mains) pour avoir une dalle la plus uniforme possible et la mieux étalonnée également... Sans pixel mort, ce qui représente un véritable casse-tête pour les constructeurs de dalles.

En regardant le détail du suivi de mon colis, je remarque aussi le poids de ce dernier à 24 kg qui semble plus que les poids de 19 et quelques lu ça et là sur les pages de ce fil. Je me demande donc pourquoi ce poids...

Ce qui est assez étrange aussi, c'est que selon les dires d'Apple, c'est UPS Irlande qui s'occupe de mon précieux, alors qu'il part de Prague (c'est géographiquement "original" tout ça  )... En attendant je m'occupe à préparer mon switch de bureau (je possède déjà un beau MacBook Pro unibody 13.3 qui me satisfait pleinement en terme de "tout") en préparant le transfert de fichiers et données diverses (dont les playlists iPod) et la réinstalle sur l'iMac de soft comme Final Cut Studio... Que je suis impatient!!! Allez bonne soirée à vous les macusers


----------



## bambougroove (29 Mars 2010)

klaatu2007 a dit:


> Ce réglage se rapproche peut-être de cette fameuse jaunisse (bien qu'en lisant vos commentaires il ne s'agit pas d'une teinte uniforme mais plutôt de "tâches", j'avoue avoir du mal à visualiser le souci...).


La "jaunisse" n'a rien à voir avec un réglage "chaud", elle est généralement non uniforme et jaunasse. Pour voir des photos, aller plus haut dans la discussion.
Ce problème tend heureusement à disparaître progressivement depuis mi-mars.



klaatu2007 a dit:


> Ce qui est assez étrange aussi, c'est que selon les dires d'Apple, c'est UPS Irlande qui s'occupe de mon précieux, alors qu'il part de Prague (c'est géographiquement "original" tout ça  )...


"mon précieux" lol ça me fait toujours rire cette expression qui est parfois employée sur le forum. 
C'est vrai en tout cas, en général un lien affectif se crée avec son Mac 
Certains exemplaires sont fabriqués en République Tchèque, rien d'anormal.


----------



## klaatu2007 (30 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> La "jaunisse" n'a rien à voir avec un réglage "chaud", elle est généralement non uniforme et jaunasse. Pour voir des photos, aller plus haut dans la discussion.
> Ce problème tend heureusement à disparaître progressivement depuis mi-mars.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Le pire, c'est que j'utilise cette expression pour la première fois! 

Pour la jaunisse, même avec les photos vues, j'ai du mal à vraiment visualiser cela (normal, je suis du genre à me rendre compte sur pièce! Enfin, dans ce cas-ci je ne veux pas le voir chez moi lol)

Enfin, ce qui me fait "rire" dans cette géographie c'est que UPS irlande s'occupe d'une machine envoyé de prague... 

Merci pour les précisons en tous les cas bambougroove (très funky ce pseudo  )


----------



## xao85 (30 Mars 2010)

klaatu2007 a dit:


> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous
> 
> Pour ma part, j&#8217;attends fébrilement mon iMac 27" i7 1To 8Go de ram qui, d'après UPS, me serait livré au plus tard le 01/04 (le mail d'Apple me parle du 02/04 au plus tard tandis que sur le site c'est estimé au 06/04 lol)!
> 
> ...



Je suis à fond d'accord avec toi!  Ca rétablit un peu la vérité. 
Et je pense que dans une utilisation normal de l'ordi, la jaunisse ne se voit casi pas du tout! C'est rare que mon bureau soit blanc de partout.  Il faut parfois accepté certains petits défauts. Pour ma part lors de la sortie du MacBook (en 2006) celui-ci s'éteignait tout seul, défaut qui ne permettait pas de l'utiliser dans de bonnes conditions au quotidien. (Apple a pris deux mois avant de trouver d'où cela venait.  si yen a que ça interesse voir ici) Pareil sur le 27 avec le flickering. c'est génant d'avoir le bas de son écran en haut!  Mais là je trouve qu'on cherche de plus en plus la petite bête!


----------



## titieos (30 Mars 2010)

Bon après 3 imac 27 défectueux (la jaunisse sur le dernier n'est même pas visible, le terme exacte serait plutôt affreux tellement ça saute au yeux !) j'ai demandé un autre remplacement.
D'ici le début de la semaine prochaine je devrais donc avoir un 4ème imac avec espérons le un écran correct.


----------



## patrob29 (30 Mars 2010)

Bonjour
chez DXM Brest j'ai bien cherché la jaunisse sur les 2 écrans en démo (1 de 27" et 1 de 21,5") et je n'ai absolument rien trouvé...


----------



## bambougroove (30 Mars 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Mais là je trouve qu'on cherche de plus en plus la petite bête!


C'est facile à dire maintenant que la jaunisse est soit très légère soit absente, ce qui n'était pas le cas lors de la sortie de l'iMac dernière génération !! 

Apple a annoncé plus ou moins officiellement fin février et mi-mars un règlement du problème, alors ça me paraît naturel maintenant d'en vouloir un sans jaunisse


----------



## tedy57 (30 Mars 2010)

je rejoins bambougroove, si le problème était toujours présent il faudrait s'en accommoder ou se faire rembourser mais maintenant que l'on sait que ce problème est "résolu" on est en droit d'exiger un écran correct.

Dans mon cas j'ai troqué un imac fonctionnel avec une légère jaunisse contre un imac avec écran sale + 1 pixel mort + décharges statiques toutes les minutes... (plus le temps passe plus j'en découvre décidément...) avec un éran correct, mais à quel prix ?

Face ce véritable parcour du combattant je regrette presque mon switch, car celà va faire 3 semaines que j'appele le SAV tous les 2-3 jours et que mon problème est au final pire qu'avant !

ras le bol


----------



## Orphanis (30 Mars 2010)

Pensez-vous que le problème soit résolu sur IMac qui sortent actuellement des usines ?


----------



## tiguanito (30 Mars 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> Pensez-vous que le problème soit résolu sur IMac qui sortent actuellement des usines ?



A priori non puisqu'il y a des "week 13" qui ont encore le probleme.


----------



## xao85 (30 Mars 2010)

Je veux bien vous croire qu'il y a des macs où c'est flagrants. Dailleurs on l'a bien vu sur certaines photos. Mais quand je vois des gens dire sur les dernière photos, "il est un peu jaune..." Je rigole doucement!   Parce que faut le chercher le jaune!  

Pour être un *SPÉCIALISTE* des problèmes hardwares! (3 superdrive et deux cartes mère sur mon dernier MacBook Pro; 1carte mère sur celui d'avant et deux cartes mères sur mon premier MacBook), je trouve que l'on cherche un peu la bête. (je réutilise ce terme qui va si bien!) Car comme on vous la dit, il n'y a pas que les iMacs qui ne sont pas uniforme à la couleur et qui sont un peu jaune. C'est malheureusement la dur réalité des grands écrans.  

Donc pour résumer: quand vous avez la voiture de la poste dans votre iMac,   je conçoit qu'on le fasse changer ; par contre si y a une petite abeille, vous faites du bruit et du vent pour un problème qui n'en est pas un! Et vous serez à votre 10e iMacs l'an prochain!


----------



## tedy57 (30 Mars 2010)

je rejoins ton jugement sur les derniers imac la jaunisse n'est pas forcément évidente, mais sur les anciens ou apple considère ça comme normal, je ne trouves pas ça très réglo de la part de leur entreprise te de l'image de qualité qu'ils souhaitent véhiculer.


----------



## wonderLoutre (30 Mars 2010)

je vais m'acheter un mac SE comme ça y'aura pas de problèmes!


----------



## bambougroove (30 Mars 2010)

wonderLoutre a dit:


> je vais m'acheter un mac SE comme ça y'aura pas de problèmes!


Viii, le mien marche encore !!!


----------



## bambougroove (31 Mars 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Et vous serez à votre 10e iMacs l'an prochain!


Ben non, il m'a "juste" fallu 4 exemplaires pour en avoir un sans jaunisse


----------



## tedy57 (1 Avril 2010)

finalement dans mon cas ce sera échange de machine suite au changement de dalle qui m'a emmené plus d'ennuis que de solutions.

Le delais pour avoir la machine de remplacement est de 1 à 2 mois, j'ai donc négocié un geste commercial pour l'achat d'un macbook.

La suite dans 2 mois ou moins...


----------



## bambougroove (1 Avril 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> Le delais pour avoir la machine de remplacement est de 1 à 2 mois




Etonnant ce délai, surtout dans le cadre d'un échange où c'est généralement plus rapide qu'une première commande.
Contact Apple le 26 mars pour échange, Expédition de Chine le 30 mars et il arrive cet après-midi, c'est-à-dire dans pas longtemps.
Suspense !!


----------



## tedy57 (1 Avril 2010)

aparement rupture de stock aux dernières nouvelles, pas grave j'ai eu un geste généreux pour mon futur macbook ^^

tiens nous au jus pour le petit dernier


----------



## lafaucie (1 Avril 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> aparement rupture de stock aux dernières nouvelles, pas grave j'ai eu un geste généreux pour mon futur macbook ^^
> 
> tiens nous au jus pour le petit dernier



bonjour, pourquoi ils mettent pour un neuf : expédition sous 24 h ?


----------



## bambougroove (1 Avril 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> aparement rupture de stock aux dernières nouvelles, pas grave j'ai eu un geste généreux pour mon futur macbook ^^


Bonne nouvelle peut-être pour la rupture de stock, l'avenir nous le dira ...
Et profite bien de ton MacBook !!



tedy57 a dit:


> tiens nous au jus pour le petit dernier


*Mon 5ème iMac 27" i7 (semaine 13) .... n'a pas la jaunisse* (tout comme le 4ème de la semaine 12) *et le DD* (1 To - WDC WD1001FALS-40U9B0) *est beaucoup moins bruyant et moins gargouillant* que les 4 Seagate précédents !!!! 

Premier bilan très positif, des précisions plus tard


----------



## tedy57 (1 Avril 2010)

@ bambou : bien, parfait, j'ai bon espoir pour la suite

@ lafaucie : selon mon correspondant applecare les imac de remplacement ne sont pas prioritaires et grosse demmande en ce moment, après je ne bosse pas chez apple, je relate les infos grapillées c'est tout


----------



## chafpa (1 Avril 2010)

Merci Seigneur tout puissant, en cette veille de vendredi saint de m'avoir conseillé d'acheter, quelques semaines avant ta naissance, un 21,5" réputé pour être (plus que partiellement) épargnée par cette maladie chinoise qu'on appelle* la jaunisse*


----------



## patrob29 (2 Avril 2010)

patrob29 a dit:


> Bonjour
> chez DXM Brest j'ai bien cherché la jaunisse sur les 2 écrans en démo (1 de 27" et 1 de 21,5") et je n'ai absolument rien trouvé...



rectificatif important!!!

je suis retourné chez DXM et sur le 21,5" il y a bien "la jaunisse"  sur la moitié inférieure de l'écran... il suffit de lancer safari, une page très blanche (ex: pub sur l'Ipad) , on voit que le haut de la page est super blanc; il suffit de déplacer cette page vers le bas et le haut de cette page devient jaunâtre...

ça ma refroidi!!!


----------



## tedy57 (2 Avril 2010)

reste à voir si les problèmes ont été constatées sur des fabrications anciennes ou ressentes (post semaine 12)


----------



## patrob29 (2 Avril 2010)

oui, je ne suis pas sûr que ces écrans soient récents... je pense qu'ils ne le sont pas.


----------



## bambougroove (2 Avril 2010)

patrob29 a dit:


> oui, je ne suis pas sûr que ces écrans soient récents... je pense qu'ils ne le sont pas.


Il doit effectivement s'agir de fabrications non récentes, car pour résumer les nombreuses pages de ce post : la jaunisse n'est plus qu'un mauvais souvenir en ce qui concerne les fabrications à partir de mi-mars (semaine 12).

Il peut rester des cas isolés (période transitoire, vieux stock), être attentif à la date de fabrication lors de l'achat chez des revendeurs.

*Pour connaître le numéro de série et la semaine de fabrication :*

&#63743; > A propos de ce Mac > Plus d'infos... > cliquer à gauche sur "Matériel" > à droite figure le n° de série (système)
ou
&#63743; > A propos de ce Mac > double clic sur "version 10.6.x"
ou 
sur la facture.

Le n° de série se présente généralement sous la forme suivante : W8013xxxxxxxx
La semaine de fabrication correspond aux 4ème et 5ème chiffres du n° de série.
Soit :
W8 = fabriqué à Shangai
0 = année 2010 
13 = semaine 13


----------



## xao85 (2 Avril 2010)

Alors bambougroove ce dernier iMac, ça donne quoi?


----------



## klaatu2007 (2 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous! Je vais faire court car je suis en plein ménage informatique! J'ai reçu ma bête ce jeudi vers 16 heures! 

Je vous passe les détails sur l'installation de la machine sur le bureau etc, de l'agencement... Je suis actuellement en train de télécharger les mises à jour (1.14 Go avant d'installer plein de softs) c'est incroyable ce qu'il est silencieux, beau et tout et tout... Que de place sur l'écran!! Je me suis même dit au départ que c'était trop lol. Je ne remarque pas de jaunisse si ce n'est une couleur plus chaude selon l'angle de vue (et je dois composer aussi avec la lumière extérieure également)... Le son est sympa mais j'utilise mes HP externes (qui subiront un lifting eux aussi) avec mon subwoofer car il est meilleur à mes oreilles et aussi car cela évitera au mac de chauffer trop en bas. C'est une semaine 13 fabriquée en République Tchèque.

Je sens que je vais m'éclater avec cette bête!!! Bien à vous et vive le switch! Je vais faire une photo de "famille" dès que j'aurais fini mon installation système!

Les possesseurs de cet iMac peuvent-ils me dire en combien de temps il s'allume? Pour ma part c'est très rapide et les pages Internet s'affiche d'un seul coup! Maintenant, mon clavier est envahi par les pommes lol!

A plus tard 

P.S. : le clavier wireless est tout petit mais mignon et très agréable au touché (c'est une version blanche du clavier des MacBook Pro).. je possède déjà un clavier filaire allu avec pavé donc je voulais toute la gamme de clavier (surtout quand on considère le prix de vente du clavier hors ordi  )


----------



## bambougroove (2 Avril 2010)

klaatu2007 a dit:


> Je sens que je vais m'éclater avec cette bête!!!


Viii c'est de la belle bête  L'essayer ... c'est l'adopter :love:
Profite bien de ton "précieux" 

Et c'est bien pour ça que je me bats depuis 4 mois pour en avoir un correct, cad silencieux, sans jaunisse et sans DD bruyant, gargouillant avec des erreurs à répétition 

C'est chose faite avec ce 5ème iMac 27" i7 (semaine 13) !! :rateau:

Quelques bémols sans gravité :
- petit défaut de la vitre en haut, très minime, je verrais ça plus tard ... lors du 1er nettoyage de la vitre 
- OS pré-installé en anglais, pas gênant car je fais systématiquement une clean install (formatage + installation de l'OS) donc c'est en français maintenant.
- Ecran : pas de jaunisse, mais des fuites de luminosité plus importantes que sur ceux qui avaient la jaunisse et une impression d'écran moins noir, la barre grise au-dessus du Dock est quasi invisible maintenant.
- DD (1 To Western Digital) : légèrement bruyant, toujours ce bruit sourd et grave de glouglou/gargouillis d'estomac mais beaucoup plus discret que les 4 Seagate précédents et surtout il gratte quand c'est justifié et pas pour un oui ou un non comme les autres.

Pour le reste, températures normales et silence total (à part bien sûr le SuperDrive).
J'ai fait la MAJ de la version 10.6.3 et tout s'est bien passé.

Bref, je suis très contente et je vais enfin pouvoir en profiter pleinement 
Bon courage à ceux qui sont encore dans les problèmes


----------



## tedy57 (2 Avril 2010)

j'ai hate de voir mon nouveau, les retours sont enfin bons !

merci pour vos témoignages


----------



## klaatu2007 (2 Avril 2010)

En parlant de bruit, je trouve le mien ultra silencieux! Je n'entend pas le disque dur à vrai dire et ce sont mes DD externes qui font le plus de bruit! C'est bien simple, si l'écran n'était pas allumé devant moi je jurerais qu'il est éteint... 

Je n'ai pas constaté de fuite de luminosité pour ma part, c'est uniforme. Par contre, il me semble avoir vu une toute petite poussière derrière la vitre, mais je n'en suis pas sûr... Rien de gênant de toute manière...

Je repense à la phrase ouvrant le manuel d'informations :"vous et votre iMac êtes faits l'un pour l'autre".... Vivement un peu de montage histoire de voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre


----------



## bambougroove (2 Avril 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> j'ai hate de voir mon nouveau, les retours sont enfin bons !
> merci pour vos témoignages


Vii les problèmes commencent à être vraiment "derrière nous" 

Toutefois la qualité des fabrications est très aléatoire, quasiment aucun contrôle de qualité n'étant effectué de nos jours, c'est regrettable mais c'est comme ça et heureusement le SAV de l'AppleStore assure bien ...

Profite bien de ton futur MacBook qui est aussi une belle bête 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h32 ----------




klaatu2007 a dit:


> En parlant de bruit, je trouve le mien ultra silencieux! Je n'entend pas le disque dur à vrai dire et ce sont mes DD externes qui font le plus de bruit! C'est bien simple, si l'écran n'était pas allumé devant moi je jurerais qu'il est éteint...


Le mien est également très silencieux, mais dans un environnement très calme j'entends le DD gratter, mais rien à voir avec les DD précédents, le bruit a d'ailleurs tendance à diminuer dans le temps.



klaatu2007 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas constaté de fuite de luminosité pour ma part, c'est uniforme. Par contre, il me semble avoir vu une toute petite poussière derrière la vitre, mais je n'en suis pas sûr... Rien de gênant de toute manière...


Ces "fuites de luminosité" (généralement aux 4 coins) se constatent avec un fond d'écran noir et luminosité au maximum, c'est rarement gênant.
Concernant la vitre, il faudra apprendre à l'enlever soi-même pour la nettoyer plus ou moins régulièrement (voir les posts à ce sujet sur le forum) ou via le contrat AppleCare selon les cas.



klaatu2007 a dit:


> Je repense à la phrase ouvrant le manuel d'informations :"vous et votre iMac êtes faits l'un pour l'autre".... Vivement un peu de montage histoire de voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre


Vii, c'est souvent une histoire d'amour entre soi et son Mac :love:


----------



## rolweb (3 Avril 2010)

Bonjour , 

J'ai reçu mon nouvel I MAC 27 pouces Core 2 Duo semaine 12 

Jaunisse : l'Ecran n'est pas blanc mais la jaunisse à pratiquement disparue , elle est plus prononcée en bas à droite 

Le disque dur ne fait pas de bruit particulier 
Beaucoup moins de fuite de lumière sur fond noir

Le super drive ne raye pas les cds et dvd 

Bonne journée


----------



## titieos (4 Avril 2010)

message supprimé


----------



## chafpa (4 Avril 2010)

titieos a dit:


> Par contre la ou c'est bien c'est que apple a complètement oublié de venir récupéré le 2.


Tu vas avoir des pièces détachées d'avance


----------



## titieos (4 Avril 2010)

message supprimé


----------



## chafpa (4 Avril 2010)

Supprimé aussi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

titieos a dit:


> message supprimé



Donnes le à Emmaüs :rateau:


----------



## MAKAVELY92 (5 Avril 2010)

Bonjour a tous, j'ai reçu mon iMac 27" I7 Vendredi chez un revendeur sur toulouse. SN: W80131***
Dès le premier démarrage un régale, aucun bruit , quand l'écran devient noir, impossible de dire si il est allumé ou pas lol. Tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes me dirais vous. Cependant, hier après le redémarrage de l'imac , l'écran à commencé à scintiller dès l'écran de lancement ( écran gris avec pomme) jusque sous MAC OSX.
Après avoir toucher la luminosité le problème à disparu. J'ai essayer de faire les même manip (j'étais en train d'installer seven via bootcamp) pour déclencher le scintillement , mais rien du tout. Ayant constaté au déballage que c'était un semaine 13 j'ai pas trop chercher la jaunisse etc... Mais depuis mon problème j'ai l'impression que sur    le côté droit bas il y a a cette fameuse tâche jaune (indécelable si le fond d'écran n'est pas blanc). J'ai fait le test avec l'ange et c'est trés trés leger.

Ma question est la suivante : Les problèmes de scintillement et de jaunisse vont-il s'aggraver ou rester à l'identique? Dans le second cas ,un scintillement 1 fois par mois que je peux faire disparaître en réglant la luminosité ne me pose pas trop de problème. Quant à la jaunisse dans l'état actuelle des choses je n'arrive pas  à la desceller si je ne suis pas en mode "expert de l'écrant 27" sur fond d'écran blanc".

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et à bientôt


----------



## Xian (5 Avril 2010)

Pour le scintillement, il y a un sujet sur la question. Il n'est plus très alimenté. je ne peux pas t'aider, je n'ai jamais eu de problème. si ça se reproduit, faudra passer par le SAV.

Pour la jaunisse, il y en aura toujours un peu, surtout si tu fais ce test : http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php . Si ça ne te gène pas dans ton utilisation quotidienne, ne change rien. A moins de mettre un prix assez élevé pour un écran, ce ne sera pas parfait.

je trouve que la jaunisse s'est modifiée sur mon écran, elle a envahi presque toute la surface. Il ne reste que le coin supérieur gauche qui est vraiment blanc.


----------



## bambougroove (5 Avril 2010)

MAKAVELY92 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous, j'ai reçu mon iMac 27" I7 Vendredi chez un revendeur sur toulouse. SN: W80131***
> ...
> Cependant, hier après le redémarrage de l'imac , l'écran à commencé à scintiller dès l'écran de lancement ( écran gris avec pomme) jusque sous MAC OSX.
> Après avoir toucher la luminosité le problème à disparu. J'ai essayer de faire les même manip (j'étais en train d'installer seven via bootcamp) pour déclencher le scintillement , mais rien du tout.
> ...


Ton iMac est récent, appelle AppleCare au sujet du scintillement, au moins tu auras un avis ou une solution.

Pour la jaunisse, fais le test indiqué par Xian, celui de l'ange n'est fiable qu'en cas de jaunisse plus prononcée. Si de plus elle est visible sur une page blanche, ce qui arrive souvent sur le net ou en bureautique, je considère cela comme gênant, après à chacun de voir ...
Pour une fabrication semaine 13 c'est désolant, le problème étant censé avoir été réglé.
C'est le cas des miens fabriqués semaine 12 et 13.


----------



## thvig (5 Avril 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Et bien moi qui souhaitais acheter un iMac 27' et donc franchir le capte (windows->mac).. je pense que vous me conseillerez d'attendre ?! Pas très rassurent quoi qu'il en soit, surtout lorsque l'on voit le tarif du jou-jou...
Savez-vous s'il risque d'y avoir du changement et/ou des nouveautés d'ici à cet été ?

(question annexe: est-ce que quelqu'un a réussi à mettre un SSD à la place du disque d'origine ? - à cause de la fiche pour la température spécifique à chaque marque.. / pas à la place du lecteur/graveur ?)

Merci par avance !


----------



## titieos (6 Avril 2010)

J'attend mon 4ème iMac 27" pour demain et déjà une mauvaise nouvelle, j'ai reçu la facture par mail ce matin et le numero de série inscrit sur cette dernière indique une fabrication en Chine semaine 6 alors que les 3 précédents étaient des semaines 9 10 et 11. Donc Apple envoit du reconditionné lorsque l'on passe par un echange standard, super !


----------



## tedy57 (6 Avril 2010)

c'est étonnant ça ne colle pas / aux autres témoignages, mon mac de remplacement va arriver dans 1mois et demi car plus de stock actuellement, au pire si ça se confirme tu demandes un remboursement et tu recommande un neuf.

Bon courage


----------



## claodio (6 Avril 2010)

Bonjour voila je suis nouveau sur mac . J'ai acheté un imac i5 27  le 2 janvier chez easy store a Nancy que j'ai reçu le 18 janvier (semaine 52 ) celui ci scintillait avec écran noir je l'ai ramené au magasin et sans problèmes ont me l'a échangé contre un autre . J'ai reçu le nouveau le 8mars (semaine 06) il fonctionne très bien mise a part une légère jaunisse Mais voila que cette jaunisse s'amplifie alors j'ai décidé d'appeler AppleCare et il m'ont dis qu'ils allaient changer l'écran Voila je voulais vous faire part de ma déception d'avoir acheté cet imac a 2000 euros car j'ai l'impression d'avoir acheté un produit d'occasion qui un mois après doit être réparé  Aujourd'hui je suis toujours sur mon pc qui a 5 ans et lui n'a jamais eu de problèmes Mon imac va partir a Strasbourg et je ne sais pas pour combien de temps encore


----------



## chafpa (6 Avril 2010)

claodio a dit:


> Aujourd'hui je suis toujours sur mon pc qui a 5 ans


"pc" c'est quoi ça


----------



## TiteLine (6 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais savoir au bout de combien de temps cette jaunsisse s'amplifie car du coup, je commence un peu à baliser. 

J'ai un i5 depuis un mois et après avoir fait le test et l'avoir posté sur le forum, on m'a dit qu'il n'était que légèrement atteint. Je ne l'ai pas refait depuis mais je ne décèle rien lorsque je l'utilise, sauf si je m'amuse à mettre un fond d'écran uni blanc. Et c'est toujours "pareil". En revanche, lorsque je surfe sur des pages avec du blanc ou que je travaille avec Office ou Pages, je ne vois rien du tout...

Et puis zut, advienne que pourra, pour le moment il est :love: , j'espère juste ne pas avoir à utiliser mon Apple Care.


----------



## Orphanis (6 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir Enrin,



> Et c'est toujours "pareil". En revanche, lorsque je surfe sur des pages avec du blanc ou que je travaille avec Office ou Pages, je ne vois rien du tout...



Dans ce cas-là, je pense qu'il n'y a pas de problème. 
Personnellement mon problème de jaunisse était présent dès la première utilisation et il s'est visiblement aggravé en quelques heures. Dans ton cas, je pense que ça va aller dans la mesure où ta dalle n'a pas l'air d'être touchée. 
De toutes les façons, si vraiment un problème devait apparaître plus tard, tu pourras toujours faire jouer la garantie pour une prise en charge ;-)


----------



## bambougroove (6 Avril 2010)

claodio a dit:


> Bonjour voila je suis nouveau sur mac . J'ai acheté un imac i5 27  le 2 janvier chez easy store a Nancy que j'ai reçu le 18 janvier (semaine 52 ) celui ci scintillait avec écran noir je l'ai ramené au magasin et sans problèmes ont me l'a échangé contre un autre . J'ai reçu le nouveau le 8mars (semaine 06) il fonctionne très bien mise a part une légère jaunisse Mais voila que cette jaunisse s'amplifie alors j'ai décidé d'appeler AppleCare et il m'ont dis qu'ils allaient changer l'écran Voila je voulais vous faire part de ma déception d'avoir acheté cet imac a 2000 euros car j'ai l'impression d'avoir acheté un produit d'occasion qui un mois après doit être réparé  Aujourd'hui je suis toujours sur mon pc qui a 5 ans et lui n'a jamais eu de problèmes Mon imac va partir a Strasbourg et je ne sais pas pour combien de temps encore


Quelle déception en effet, je compatis 
Toutefois, cet iMac est une merveille quand il marche bien, alors persévère il en vaut vraiment le coup


----------



## claodio (7 Avril 2010)

pour répondre a Chafpa PC c'est un autre systeme avec lequel je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes Je suis désolé mais je ne peux pas en dire autant pour mac apres les trois mois passés


----------



## patrob29 (7 Avril 2010)

claodio a dit:


> pour répondre a Chafpa PC c'est un autre systeme avec lequel je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes Je suis désolé mais je ne peux pas en dire autant pour mac apres les trois mois passés



c'est ce qui me fait peur.... sous pc (6 ans) je n'ai jamais eu un seul problème...sauf qu'il rame pas mal!


----------



## bambougroove (7 Avril 2010)

patrob29 a dit:


> c'est ce qui me fait peur.... sous pc (6 ans) je n'ai jamais eu un seul problème...sauf qu'il rame pas mal!


Un ordinateur, quelque soit son système d'exploitation, ça s'entretient 
Des opérations relativement simples, à l'aide de logiciels spécifiques, permettent de le faire.
Pour Mac OS X (le logiciel Onyx par exemple) voir la rubrique correspondante sur le forum.


----------



## titieos (8 Avril 2010)

J'ai reçu hier mon 4ème imac 27 i5 de remplacement !
Comme indiqué dans la facture envoyé par mail il s'agit bien d'un modèle semaine 6 !! (mon 3ème était un semaine 11)
Et la c'est le débout de la fin pour moi avec apple. ça commence mal puisqu'a l'ouverture du carton je vois que la cable d'alimentation est en vrac n'importe comment dans le carton, ça sent le produit reconditionné ! Une fois sortie du carton je vois qu'il y a des trace de doigts sur l'écran et des griffur au niveau des ports usb montrant clairement qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un neuf !
Pour couronné le tout c'est mon 4ème iMac et toujours cet écran jaune, super !.
Au téléphone apple ni avoir envoyé un produit reconditionné pour eux ça ne peut être que du neuf. Mais biensure, on se fou vraiment de moi.
Bref du coup terminé les échanges depuis des semaines j'ai décidé de me faire remboursé et de claquer la porte à apple.
Dire que j'ai eu un G4 tournesol qui n'a eu aucun problème pendant 6ans, c'est une époque révolu. Bref on paye le passage d'apple dans le mass market.
Avant on payait cher mais on savait pourquoi, les temps on bien changés ...


----------



## tedy57 (8 Avril 2010)

effectivement étrange cette histoire, à ta place je me ferais rembourser et j'en commanderais un nouveau, à moi que tu ne trouves la pomme trop gatée..


----------



## tiguanito (8 Avril 2010)

A priori ils donnent beaucoup de reconditionnes pour les echanges, on voit ca sur les forums US aussi. Difficile choix du coup, car si on demande le remboursement pour en racheter un autre, on perd les frais de retour du modele rembourse (et j'imagine que ce n'est pas donne).


----------



## tedy57 (8 Avril 2010)

c'est étrange quand même, quasi tous les membres concernés du topic ont eu des échanges avec du matos récent je vais recevoir prochainement mon imac de remplacement, à suivre


----------



## chafpa (8 Avril 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> c'est étrange quand même, quasi tous les membres concernés du topic ont eu des échanges avec du matos récent je vais recevoir prochainement mon imac de remplacement, à suivre


Peut-être que la "jaunisse" n'est pas (encore) derrière nous malgré les affirmations de Apple :hein:


----------



## lafaucie (8 Avril 2010)

lafaucie a dit:


> bonjour,j'arrive de chez boulanger à saint nazaire voir les imac,en discutant avec le vendeur sur l'avantage de prendre leur garantie plutot que celle apple,il m'a dit que lors d'echange eux donnaient un neuf et apple des reconditionnés??vu mon étonnement il a dit que c'était un responsable d'apple qui l'avait déclaré lors d'une réunion!!! peut etre un argument pour l'acheter chez eux ???




bonsoir, il avait raison alors ?


----------



## tedy57 (8 Avril 2010)

pas forcement, bambougroove et titieos ont eu des exemplaires neufs plusieurs fois d'affilé les imac de remplacement issus du refurb sont plutôt rares

De plus pour mon remplacement on me dit qu'ils sont en rupture de stock et le delais est de plus d'1 mois, donc ça me laisse présager que ce sera du neuf.


----------



## bambougroove (8 Avril 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> pas forcement, bambougroove et titieos ont eu des exemplaires neufs plusieurs fois d'affilé les imac de remplacement issus du refurb sont plutôt rares
> 
> De plus pour mon remplacement on me dit qu'ils sont en rupture de stock et le delais est de plus d'1 mois, donc ça me laisse présager que ce sera du neuf.


Je confirme, j'ai vu très rarement des remplacements concernant des semaines antérieures à l'échange et c'était par l'intermédiaire de la FNAC ou d'un APR (qui devaient avoir du stock), quant à la fourniture d'un reconditionné 1 ou 2 cas avec celui de titieos, et je suis l'affaire sur MacG depuis le début  ainsi que d'autres sites anglophones mais je n'ai pas comptabilisé les cas.

Le délai annoncé à tedy57 par Apple (environ 1 mois) confirme également qu'il s'agit de cas très très isolés.

Pour mon cas, 5 iMac successifs > tous neufs et dont la semaine de fabrication était postérieure à la date de l'échange. 
Cela dit, je n'ai pas une configuration "standard" du fait que j'ai opté pour un clavier filaire avec pavé numérique.

Concernant la jaunisse elle est quasiment absente pour les fabrications après la semaine 12 (idem 1 ou 2 cas isolés).
Mon 4ème iMac (semaine 12) et 5ème (semaine 13) n'ont pas la jaunisse 
Quand au 5ème (que je garde) il a enfin un DD non gargouillant pour un oui et un non, mais c'est un Western Digital 1 To contrairement aux 4 premiers avec un Seagate.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h19 ----------




titieos a dit:


> Bref du coup terminé les échanges depuis des semaines j'ai décidé de me faire remboursé et de claquer la porte à apple.
> Dire que j'ai eu un G4 tournesol qui n'a eu aucun problème pendant 6ans, c'est une époque révolu. Bref on paye le passage d'apple dans le mass market.
> Avant on payait cher mais on savait pourquoi, les temps on bien changés ...


Je comprends ta colère, c'est inacceptable et honteux de la part d'Apple  dont le prix des produits reste encore assez élevé même si plus abordable avec cette nouvelle gamme d'iMac.

J'aurais préféré le payer 2 500 euros (environ le prix de l'iMac 24") et avoir un produit mieux fini (techniquement parlant > scintillement, jaunisse, etc.) et avec une meilleure qualité de fabrication.

C'est malheureusement comme cela de nos jours et pas seulement dans le domaine informatique 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h29 ----------




tiguanito a dit:


> A priori ils donnent beaucoup de reconditionnes pour les echanges, on voit ca sur les forums US aussi. Difficile choix du coup, car si on demande le remboursement pour en racheter un autre, on perd les frais de retour du modele rembourse (et j'imagine que ce n'est pas donne).


Qui "ils", ça veut dire quoi "beaucoup", tu as des sources fiables ?

En observant les témoignages sur MacG ce n'est en tout cas ... pas du tout le cas 
Ce sont des cas très isolés.


----------



## tiguanito (9 Avril 2010)

Il y a du reconditionne a -15% dispo. Enfin dispo c'est vite dit, avec expedition sous 3 semaines, donc delais plutot longs ... 
Si ca avait ete 24h, je crois que je me serais laisse tenter de suite, car je me dis que c'est probablement un retour (pour ecran jaune par ex), dont l'ecran a du etre change avant d'etre remis sur le store ?  a moins qu'ils essayent de refourguer des ecrans pourris via le reconditionne  ...
on ne sait vraiment plus comment l'acheter cet iMac pour avoir toutes les chances d'avoir une machine avec ecran correct.


----------



## tedy57 (9 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Il y a du reconditionne a -15% dispo. Enfin dispo c'est vite dit, avec expedition sous 3 semaines, donc delais plutot longs ...
> Si ca avait ete 24h, je crois que je me serais laisse tenter de suite, car je me dis que c'est probablement un retour (pour ecran jaune par ex), dont l'ecran a du etre change avant d'etre remis sur le store ? a moins qu'ils essayent de refourguer des ecrans pourris via le reconditionne ...
> on ne sait vraiment plus comment l'acheter cet iMac pour avoir toutes les chances d'avoir une machine avec ecran correct.


 
Je t'envois le mien direct si tu veux, il va partir aujourd'huis !  

si tu en reçois un avec un pixel mort et qui fait "tac tac" toutes les minutes c'est le mien !


----------



## tiguanito (9 Avril 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> Je t'envois le mien direct si tu veux, il va partir aujourd'huis !
> 
> si tu en reçois un avec un pixel mort et qui fait "tac tac" toutes les minutes c'est le mien !




Bon ca va, j'ai compris 
J'ai appele l'Apple Store, je suis tombe sur un gars pas tres loquace qui n'avait pas vraiment d'info a me donner. (faut dire qu'apres 2mois a lire les forums et autres sites sur le sujet, j'aurais ete surpris qu'il m'apprenne quelque chose)
Bref, il me deconseille le reconditionne, et me dit de le rappeler pour me faire un "geste commercial" sur un neuf. Aucune idee s'il parlait de 10&#8364; ou 100&#8364; ou plus, j'imagine qu'il ne doit pas pouvoir faire grand chose mais bon. 
En tout cas, 1 mois de delai pour avoir un recondionne avec les chances de recuperer celui de tedy57, je laisse tomber pour l'instant 

PS: si je commande sur le store education (sans etre etudiant/enseignant), et qu'apres je dois faire appel au SAV ou au pire demander un remboursement, ils risquent de poser des problemes non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------

sur macrumors, certains recoivent des week 14 avec la jaunisse ...
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=824940&page=91


----------



## lafaucie (9 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Bon ca va, j'ai compris
> J'ai appele l'Apple Store, je suis tombe sur un gars pas tres loquace qui n'avait pas vraiment d'info a me donner. (faut dire qu'apres 2mois a lire les forums et autres sites sur le sujet, j'aurais ete surpris qu'il m'apprenne quelque chose)
> Bref, il me deconseille le reconditionne, et me dit de le rappeler pour me faire un "geste commercial" sur un neuf. Aucune idee s'il parlait de 10 ou 100 ou plus, j'imagine qu'il ne doit pas pouvoir faire grand chose mais bon.
> En tout cas, 1 mois de delai pour avoir un recondionne avec les chances de recuperer celui de tedy57, je laisse tomber pour l'instant
> ...



bonjour,j'ai commandé mercredi,le commercial m'a fait 5% si tu veux ses coordonnées!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h31 ----------




lafaucie a dit:


> bonjour,j'ai commandé mercredi,le commercial m'a fait 5% si tu veux ses coordonnées!



ps: 5% sur le ht d'un 27 core2duo et d'un dd à 150eur


----------



## bambougroove (9 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> on ne sait vraiment plus comment l'acheter cet iMac pour avoir toutes les chances d'avoir une machine avec ecran correct.


Yep 

Les derniers témoignages vont dans ce sens, bref c'est encore la loterie même si les cas sont plus isolés.

Bon courage  et surtout ne lâchez pas face à Apple, accepter un exemplaire défectueux (légère jaunisse, DD bruyant, etc.) ou fabriqué bien avant la date d'achat (ou du moins avant la semaine 12) ou manifestement "reconditionné" au prix du neuf sur l'AppleStore ... c'est les encourager à continuer ces pratiques


----------



## wonderLoutre (9 Avril 2010)

dailleurs moi ça m'a vraiment refroidi au point que j'ai abandonné l'idée meme d'en acheter un!
je vais me refaire une tour avec un chti ubuntu dedans.En tout cas bonne continuation à tous!


----------



## patrob29 (9 Avril 2010)

moi, je vais quand même tenter l'aventure...


----------



## bambougroove (9 Avril 2010)

patrob29 a dit:


> moi, je vais quand même tenter l'aventure...


Yep 

Je te souhaite d'apprécier l'incomparable expérience de Mac OS :love:  et de penser comme beaucoup de switcheurs "pourquoi je ne l'ai pas fait avant", à moins que comme wonderLoutre tu ne préfères les joies de GNU/Linux et du terminal (ce n'est bien sûr pas une critique, chaque OS ayant ses avantages et ses inconvénients).

Il faut également relativiser les problèmes qui sont maintenant très isolés, et vous disposez sur ce post et sur le forum des informations pour contourner une éventuelle "entourloupe" d'Apple ou de ses revendeurs.


----------



## chafpa (9 Avril 2010)

Bien dit, bravo


----------



## Vouzemoi (10 Avril 2010)

2000 le billet de loterie c'est cher quand même.


----------



## Orphanis (10 Avril 2010)

> 2000 le billet de loterie c'est cher quand même.



D'autant plus que le montant maximal empoché en cas de gain est fixé à....2000 euros !


----------



## chafpa (10 Avril 2010)

Pas d'intérêt ce jeu-là


----------



## fouyas (10 Avril 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Pas d'intérêt ce jeu-là


oh que si ! malgré ses faible defaults d'homogénéité, de jaunisse partielle, mon iMac 27 est :love:

Je ne regrette vraiment pas mon achat mais alors pas le moins du monde, et encore moins lorsque le matin j'allume mon PC au bureau. Franchement, à moins d'être un pro de l'image et de traiter des photos professionnellement ( mais dans ce cas un écran glossy n'est pas pour vous ), vous ne regretterez pas cet achat de 2000 euros

A++


----------



## bambougroove (10 Avril 2010)

Vouzemoi a dit:


> 2000 le billet de loterie c'est cher quand même.




C'est une loterie dont tous les billets sont gagnants en 


----------



## Fredche (10 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

ça fait longtemps que je n'étais pas passé par ici, j'ai lu la mésaventure des produits reconditionnés.  Pour moi ni une ni deux, remboursement et soit recommande d'un neuf, soit attente de la nouvelle gamme qui ne devrait plus tarder excessivement.
Sauf si ils nous font comme pour les MacBook Pro ... 

Sinon de mon côté, pour rappel j'en suis à mon 3è :affraid: que j'ai gardé avec une jaunisse plus légère et fuite de lumière en haut à droite 5cm avant le coin, et dans le coin en bas à droite. Je me suis fait remboursé 100 pour les désagréments. Et je ferais jouer l'Apple Care lorsque je serai sûr ou presque d'avoir une dalle nickel. Donc je vais encore attendre, en attendant je profite de la bête. 

Et ce soir direction chez mon parrain, qui, petit cachotier, à switcher pour IMac 27" :style: et je ne l'ai appris que jeudi. Il l'a reçu hier. Donc, première chose, vérification de la dalle en arrivant ! 
Et puis nombreux conseils, bons liens genre ... MacG :love:, etc.

Je repasserai par ici pour donner des nouvelles de sa dalle. 

Bonne journée à tous et courage à ceux qui en ont besoin.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Sur le refurb , il y a 95 iMac 27" core i7 à écouler.....faut-il craquer pour un produit tant décrié ?


----------



## tiguanito (10 Avril 2010)

Fredche a dit:


> Et ce soir direction chez mon parrain, qui, petit cachotier, à switcher pour IMac 27" :style: et je ne l'ai appris que jeudi. Il l'a reçu hier. Donc, première chose, vérification de la dalle en arrivant !
> Et puis nombreux conseils, bons liens genre ... MacG :love:, etc.
> 
> Je repasserai par ici pour donner des nouvelles de sa dalle.
> ...



Oui j'aimerais bien savoir pour sa dalle.
Cet aprem, je suis passé a la Fnac. Il y avait 2x 27" en Coreduo. J'ai vu la barre grise sur l'un des 2x, par contre aucune ou vraiment trés légère jaunisse. Je dirais que si je reçois un iMac comme ça, je le garde sans soucis. J'étais passé à cette même Fnac il y a ~3 semaines et la teinte jaune était clairement visible en bas de l'écran sur les 2 modèles d'expo. Je suis quasiment certain qu'ils ont donc changé les modèles d'expo depuis. Bref, il se pourrait que les derniers modèles soit quand même sensiblement mieux pour ce défaut.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Fredche a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Et ce soir direction chez mon parrain......
> 
> Je repasserai par ici pour donner des nouvelles de sa dalle.



J'espère qu'il t'invite aussi à casser la dalle :rateau:


----------



## alpboy (10 Avril 2010)

fouyas a dit:


> oh que si ! malgré ses faible defaults d'homogénéité, de jaunisse partielle, mon iMac 27 est :love:
> 
> Je ne regrette vraiment pas mon achat mais alors pas le moins du monde, et encore moins lorsque le matin j'allume mon PC au bureau. Franchement, à moins d'être un pro de l'image et de traiter des photos professionnellement ( mais dans ce cas un écran glossy n'est pas pour vous ), vous ne regretterez pas cet achat de 2000 euros
> 
> A++



ben, moi je suis un pro de l'image et je suis ultra satisfait de mon 27 i5.


----------



## thierry13 (10 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir
J'ai des taches blanches (type nuages ou buée) à l'intérieur de ma dalle 27 pouces.
J'ai contacté le SAV, et j'ai RDV ce lundi chez un pro pour lui donner la machine.

Je vous tiens au courant si changement ou réparation.
Perso je souhaite un échange de machine

J'ai acheté l'imac début février

A plus tard


----------



## bambougroove (11 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Bref, il se pourrait que les derniers modèles soit quand même sensiblement mieux pour ce défaut.


C'est clairement ce qu'il ressort de cette discussion pour les fabrications à partir de mi-mars, à part quelques cas très très isolés et qui resteront toujours une constante que ce soit chez Apple ou chez un autre constructeur du fait de l'abandon quasi général des contrôles de qualité en sortie d'usine.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h43 ----------




pabotonpc a dit:


> Sur le refurb , il y a 95 iMac 27" core i7 à écouler.....faut-il craquer pour un produit tant décrié ?


Tu exagères de poster la même question (ou affirmation) plusieurs fois sur le forum et les news 

Il est évident que la prudence et la vigilance s'imposent à l'heure actuelle, aussi bien pour du neuf que du refurb (vérifier notamment la semaine de fabrication qui doit être au moins postérieure à la semaine 12 pour éviter la jaunisse, à moins que la dalle n'ait été changée entre temps par Apple).

Bref, lire les posts plus haut dans la discussion ou sur les autres discussions similaires du forum ... au lieu de radoter et distiller ton venin anti-Apple !! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h55 ----------




Fredche a dit:


> Et ce soir direction chez mon parrain, qui, petit cachotier, à switcher pour IMac 27" :style: et je ne l'ai appris que jeudi. Il l'a reçu hier. Donc, première chose, vérification de la dalle en arrivant !
> Et puis nombreux conseils, bons liens genre ... MacG :love:, etc.
> 
> Je repasserai par ici pour donner des nouvelles de sa dalle.


Viii vérification de la dalle et de la semaine de fabrication, les cas de jaunisse après la semaine 12 se comptent sur les doigts de la main sur les forum spécialisés francophones et anglophones !!
Les derniers cas portent surtout sur des fabrications antérieures à l'annonce par Apple du règlement du problème mi-mars.

Tiens-nous au courant


----------



## Fredche (11 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Viii vérification de la dalle et de la semaine de fabrication, les cas de jaunisse après la semaine 12 se comptent sur les doigts de la main sur les forum spécialisés francophones et anglophones !!
> Les derniers cas portent surtout sur des fabrications antérieures à l'annonce par Apple du règlement du problème mi-mars.
> 
> Tiens-nous au courant



Alors, pour le 27" de mon cher parrain, semaine 12, pas de jaunisse flagrante, bien que j'ai cru déceler une nuance, mais bon on devient paranos aussi  
Lui, n'a rien remarqué, après tout, c'est le plus important. 

Par contre, fuites de lumières exactement comme sur le mien :mouais: , à 5-10cm du coin supérieur droit et dans le coin inférieur droit. Il ne l'a pas vu, je ne le lui a pas signaler. Comme on le dit depuis le début du topic, cela ne gênera jamais certaines personnes, qu'ils profitent de leur Mac ! :style:


----------



## bambougroove (11 Avril 2010)

Merci Fredche pour le retour 

Pour les fuites de luminosité c'est en effet peu gênant, éventuellement lors du visionnage d'un film et encore on regarde plus le film ... que les coins de l'écran 

Profitez bien, toi et ton cher parrain, de cette merveille :love:


----------



## tiguanito (11 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Merci Fredche pour le retour
> 
> Pour les fuites de luminosité c'est en effet peu gênant, éventuellement lors du visionnage d'un film et encore on regarde plus le film ... que les coins de l'écran
> 
> Profitez bien, toi et ton cher parrain, de cette merveille :love:



Les fuites sont un peu récurrentes sur les retroéclairages a LED. J'en ai aussi un peu sur ma TV Samsung LED. Ca doit dépendre un peu de la qualité d'assemblage, pas trés facile à contrôler j'imagine.
Mais bon si les différences de teinte jaune ne se voient plus, c'est un bon début.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Bref, lire les posts plus haut dans la discussion ou sur les autres discussions similaires du forum ... au lieu de radoter et distiller ton venin anti-Apple !!



Je serais plutôt  un évangéliste d'Apple ! Vu le matériel Apple que je possède et le nombre d'amis que j'ai convaincu à acheter la marque à la pomme plutôt qu'une autre !

Et puis je radote si je veux !


----------



## chrisbi92 (11 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Moi je suis jeune débutant dans les Mac, j'ai acheté mon premier iMac il y a 15 jours chez Darty, le 27", manque de chance, il est défectueux:

- Poussières dans l'écran (de plus en plus).
- Barre ou tache grise en bas sur écran clair.
- 2 belles taches jaunatres à droite et à gauche.

Je suis gaté hein ?

Aujourd'hui j'ai contacté le SAV Darty qui me monte le dossier en direct et qui m'invite à le déposer dans n'importe quel magasin Darty, chose que je vais faire demain matin.

A suivre...


----------



## bambougroove (12 Avril 2010)

chrisbi92 a dit:


> j'ai acheté mon premier iMac il y a 15 jours chez Darty, le 27", manque de chance, il est défectueux:
> 
> - Poussières dans l'écran (de plus en plus).
> - Barre ou tache grise en bas sur écran clair.
> - 2 belles taches jaunatres à droite et à gauche.


Bonjour et bienvenue 

C'est le problème avec les revendeurs, il est possible qu'ils disposent d'exemplaires de fabrication non récente (antérieure à mi-mars).
Tu trouveras des infos à ce sujet plus haut dans la discussion.

Si pour le reste ça va, fais changer la dalle qui doit elle aussi être récente pour éviter la jaunisse.

Bon courage et tiens-nous au courant


----------



## patrob29 (12 Avril 2010)

patrob29 a dit:


> moi, je vais quand même tenter l'aventure...



ç'a y est imac commandé samedi 10 avril
réception dans une quinzaine de jours (normalement)...


----------



## tiguanito (12 Avril 2010)

patrob29 a dit:


> ç'a y est imac commandé samedi 10 avril
> réception dans une quinzaine de jours (normalement)...



commande sur l'Apple Store ? ca semble beaucoup 15jours de delai alors qu'ils annoncent entre 24h et 3j pour l'expedition.


----------



## tedy57 (12 Avril 2010)

ça dépend si il l'a commandé en refurb ou neuf, si c'est du neuf effectivement le delais est long, et ça confirmerait les dires de mon correspondant applecare qui dit qu'il ya rupture, à suivre


----------



## patrob29 (12 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> commande sur l'Apple Store ? ca semble beaucoup 15jours de delai alors qu'ils annoncent entre 24h et 3j pour l'expedition.



non, non, chez mon APR!


----------



## eman (12 Avril 2010)

-----


----------



## chrisbi92 (12 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue
> 
> C'est le problème avec les revendeurs, il est possible qu'ils disposent d'exemplaires de fabrication non récente (antérieure à mi-mars).
> Tu trouveras des infos à ce sujet plus haut dans la discussion.
> ...


 

Oui il est de la semaine 9, mais avant d'avoir ces problèmes je ne me souciais pas d'aller regarder sur les forums si tel ou tel appareil avaient tel ou tel défaut, car pour moi les ordinateurs d'apple étaient fiable à 100% ou presque, donc si c'était à refaire je le prendrais sur l'apple store je pense c'est vrai, mais tampis ont avance avec ses erreurs. 

Bref je l'ai ramené chez le SAV darty, le type super sympa, très attentif et sérieux. Il ma dit qu'il repartait chez apple dès ce matin et que j'orai des nouvelles en fin de semaine voir même avant. Il m'a dit que le plus souvent apple échange par un produit neuf, donc nous verrons... j'ai quand même pris le temp d'écrire un courrier décrivant les problèmes et de le mettre dans la pochette de l'écran. c'est pas que j'ai pas confiance en darty, mais je suis consciencieux. 

Bon voila sinon je retourne sur mon portable vista. OH MON DIEUUUU


----------



## bambougroove (12 Avril 2010)

chrisbi92 a dit:


> Bon voila sinon je retourne sur mon portable vista. OH MON DIEUUUU


Viii ça doit être très dur 

Pas pire en tout cas que d'avoir utilisé que des Mac pendant 10 ans (de l'Apple II au Mac II) et de se retrouver en 1989 devant un PC avec Windows 3.1  ... j'ai halluciné  et j'ai vraiment eu l'impression de retourner à l'âge de pierre  

Tu as l'air d'avoir affaire à un SAV sympa et pro.
Bon courage en attendant


----------



## claodio (15 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir Voila mes problemes de jaunisse d'ecran viennent d'etre reglé apres appel a AppleCare un employé de maitronic Strasbourg est venu chez moi pour changer la dalle de mon i5 et tout va bien plus de jaunisse . Je vais pouvoir apres trois mois profiter pleinement de mon iMac Je remercie les personnes qui ont compatis a mes problemes claodio


----------



## bambougroove (15 Avril 2010)

claodio a dit:


> Bonsoir Voila mes problemes de jaunisse d'ecran viennent d'etre reglé apres appel a AppleCare un employé de maitronic Strasbourg est venu chez moi pour changer la dalle de mon i5 et tout va bien plus de jaunisse . Je vais pouvoir apres trois mois profiter pleinement de mon iMac Je remercie les personnes qui ont compatis a mes problemes claodio


Cool et bonne continuation avec ton iMac :love:


----------



## macalex73 (15 Avril 2010)

moi je viens de commander mon imac sur l'apple store..mais en 21.5 pouces comme ca pas de probleme.


----------



## bambougroove (15 Avril 2010)

macalex73 a dit:


> moi je viens de commander mon imac sur l'apple store..mais en 21.5 pouces comme ca pas de probleme.


Les 21,5" n'ont pas été épargnés, même si moins d'ampleur qu'avec le 27" 
Ceci est derrière nous maintenant, à part des cas isolés qui concernent généralement des fabrications non récentes (avant mi-mars).


----------



## macalex73 (16 Avril 2010)

Je pense aussi mais bon le 27 aurait été trop grand pour mon utilisation, je viens de commander le  21.5 avec core 2 duo 3.33Ghz. J'espère ne pas avoir de souci mais par prudence je prendrais l'applecare au cas où....


----------



## TiteLine (16 Avril 2010)

En tout cas, c'est bien dommage de se priver du 27" si on en a les moyens juste à cause de la jaunisse. Il y a nettement moins de retours négatifs maintenant et si jaunisse il y avait encore, l'appareil serait changé ou réparé 

Maintenant, si on n'en a pas une réelle utilité ou si c'est une question de place, je le comprends aisément , c'est vrai que la bête est imposante :love:


----------



## tiguanito (16 Avril 2010)

Si je prends un reconditionne, et que j'ai la jaunisse, j'ai aussi le droit de demander reparation ou changement ? 
Il reste encore quelques i7 sur le refurbish en ce moment, avec expedition sous 24h, donc je me tate serieusement 
(en fait faudrait savoir si sur les machines retournees ils corrigent le probleme vraiment ou pas )


----------



## TiteLine (16 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Si je prends un reconditionne, et que j'ai la jaunisse, j'ai aussi le droit de demander reparation ou changement ?
> Il reste encore quelques i7 sur le refurbish en ce moment, avec expedition sous 24h, donc je me tate serieusement
> (en fait faudrait savoir si sur les machines retournees ils corrigent le probleme vraiment ou pas )




Tu ne pourras pas demander l'échange si tu achètes sur le refurb. Mais tu pourras demander le remboursement (et passer une nouvelle commande) ou la réparation


----------



## tiguanito (16 Avril 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Tu ne pourras pas demander l'échange si tu achètes sur le refurb. Mais tu pourras demander le remboursement (et passer une nouvelle commande) ou la réparation



Ok, merci, et si je demande le remboursement, j'y serai de ma poche de ~150 de frais d'expedition pour le retour j'imagine ?


----------



## bambougroove (16 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Ok, merci, et si je demande le remboursement, j'y serai de ma poche de ~150 de frais d'expedition pour le retour j'imagine ?


Pose la question franchement à l'AppleStore concernant les conditions liées à un achat sur le refurb, et merci de nous indiquer le tarif exact des frais d'expédition en cas de retour pour remboursement.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Ok, merci, et si je demande le remboursement, j'y serai de ma poche de ~150 de frais d'expedition pour le retour j'imagine ?



Non , le retour est pris en charge par Apple. Je viens d'en faire l'expérience la semaine dernière


----------



## chrisbi92 (16 Avril 2010)

Mais je pense que les machines du refurb sont testé avant de les vendres, car je pense que ce sont des machines déféctueuses à la base retourné par les clients (bénéficiant d'un échange) et qui sont reconditionné nan ?

Si c'est ca, par les temps qui court, c'est plus fiable de prendre un du refurb.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

On peut le penser , en effet !


----------



## Naifos01 (16 Avril 2010)

j'ai souvent pensé à me payer un Imac 27" i5 sur le refurb...

C'est à éviter alors?


----------



## anty (16 Avril 2010)

Ca ye st mon Imac 27 i7 est enfin déballé= Wow quelle bête !!!! Certains détails qui chamboulent mes premiers pas d'ancien pciste dans le monde mac..

Dans tous les cas, après vérification mon imac à était construit à Shangaï, semaine 15 soit le mois d'avril, et après un test je ne décèle pas de jaunisse pour le moment... Je ferais une photo un de ces jours je pense..

Donc hyper content!


----------



## chrisbi92 (16 Avril 2010)

Naifos01 a dit:


> j'ai souvent pensé à me payer un Imac 27" i5 sur le refurb...
> 
> C'est à éviter alors?


 
Nan au contraire ils doivent être bien testé après leurs bidouillage.


----------



## bambougroove (16 Avril 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Non , le retour est pris en charge par Apple. Je viens d'en faire l'expérience la semaine dernière


Merci de prendre la peine de lire le contexte en entier avant d'intervenir et d'induire Tiguanito en erreur !! 
Ou bien précise dans quel cas de figure le retour a été pris en charge par Apple 

@ Tiguanito :
Voici le lien vers les conditions générales de vente des produits reconditionnés (refurb) : http://a248.e.akamai.net/7/248/8352...r/Images/salespolicies_consumer.html#topic-19

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h20 ----------




chrisbi92 a dit:


> Nan au contraire ils doivent être bien testé après leurs bidouillage.


Ils devraient effectivement l'être, cela n'a pas été le cas pour certains sur le forum concernant la jaunisse (notamment après l'annonce du règlement de ce problème).
Voir les pages précédentes.


----------



## welou (16 Avril 2010)

anty a dit:


> "...mon imac à était construit à Shangaï, semaine 15 soit le mois d'avril..."


C'est étrange celui que j'ai acheté sur le refurb date aussi d'avril, mais comment se fait il que ces machines soient déjà passées par le refurb alors qu'elles sont si récentes ?


----------



## tefal (16 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Merci de prendre la peine de lire le contexte en entier avant d'intervenir et d'induire Tiguanito en erreur !!
> Ou bien précise dans quel cas de figure le retour a été pris en charge par Apple
> 
> @ Tiguanito :
> ...



Je confirme, j'ai déjà renvoyé plusieurs machines achetées sur le refurb aux frais d'Apple.
Les imac disponibles en quantité sur le refurb actuellement me semblent simplement correspondre à un début de déstockage...


----------



## bambougroove (16 Avril 2010)

tefal a dit:


> Je confirme, j'ai déjà renvoyé plusieurs machines achetées sur le refurb aux frais d'Apple.


Avant de "confirmer", préciser pour quelles raisons exactes elles ont été renvoyées !!
Il y a différents cas de figure > voir les conditions générales de vente ci-dessus.



tefal a dit:


> Les imac disponibles en quantité sur le refurb actuellement me semblent simplement correspondre à un début de déstockage...


C'est possible.
En tout cas les nombreux retours et échanges générés par les problèmes lors de la sortie de l'iMac 27" suffisent à eux seuls à alimenter de façon importante le refurb 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h45 ----------




welou a dit:


> C'est étrange celui que j'ai acheté sur le refurb date aussi d'avril, mais comment se fait il que ces machines soient déjà passées par le refurb alors qu'elles sont si récentes ?


Un nouveau numéro de série est attribué aux produits reconditionnés.
Source : http://www.macg.co/refurb/produits-reconditionnes-apple/


----------



## welou (17 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Un nouveau numéro de série est attribué aux produits reconditionnés.
> Source : http://www.macg.co/refurb/produits-reconditionnes-apple/



Merci de cette info ! Donc impossible de connaître la vraie semaine de fabrication d'un produit reconditionné...


----------



## bambougroove (17 Avril 2010)

welou a dit:


> Merci de cette info ! Donc impossible de connaître la vraie semaine de fabrication d'un produit reconditionné...


Non je ne pense pas.
En revanche si d'après le nouveau numéro de série elle est antérieure à la mi-mars ou un peu après se méfier et vérifier qu'il n'y a pas de jaunisse ou que la dalle a été remplacée (ce qui n'est apparemment pas toujours le cas d'après les témoignages sur le forum).


----------



## tefal (17 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Avant de "confirmer", préciser pour quelles raisons exactes elles ont été renvoyées !!
> Il y a différents cas de figure > voir les conditions générales de vente ci-dessus.



Elles ont été renvoyées pour la simple raison qu'elles ne me convenaient pas, sans autres précisions données à Apple. La dernière en date est un mac mini en janvier dernier.


----------



## djio101 (17 Avril 2010)

@TEFAL : Comment ça, déstockage ??? Tu sous-entendrais qu'une nouvelle gamme d'iMac serait en piste ?


----------



## klaatu2007 (17 Avril 2010)

C'est moi ou tout le monde est tellement pressé et vit dans une immédiateté telle qu'ils voudraient qu'une gamme se renouvelle seulement cinq mois après sa mise en chantier?

Je crois sincèrement que la priorité n'est pas une nouvelle version de l'iMac (faut laisser vivre ce modèle qui place la barre très très haut)... Soyez patients messieurs!


----------



## djio101 (17 Avril 2010)

C'est pas le fait d'être pressé et de vouloir une nouvelle gamme très vite, c'est surtout avoir une machine avec le moins de soucis (envisageables) possibles au vu de son prix !
Donc si une nouvelle gamme, une révision, arrive rapidement, c'est un plus indéniable pour les futurs acquéreurs ! J'ai pas trop envie d'avoir un iMac à l'écran jaune, un Superdrive qui raye les CD/DVD, un moniteur qui grésille, un DD qui fait du bruit, etc ! Oui, je l'ai déjà dit ailleurs !
Donc si une nouvelle d'iMac arrive avant l'été, c'est tant mieux ! Hélas, je ne suis pas dans les petits papiers de Steve Jobs, dont le crédo actuel est "faire du fric à tout prix en produisant en Chine à moindre coût même si ça nuit à la qualité"...
Pour les Jobs'fans, jetez un coup d'oeil au film "Pirates of Silicon Valley", le personnage est montré sous un jour différent du gentil iPapy...et pourtant, il date de 1999 !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

Dans ce film , Bill Gates , n'est pas mieux traité !


----------



## djio101 (17 Avril 2010)

Tu métonnes ! 
.
A voleur, voleur et demi...
.
Une seule chose à dire : merci aux ingénieurs du Xerox PARC. Mais là, je suis HS !


----------



## bambougroove (17 Avril 2010)

tefal a dit:


> Elles ont été renvoyées pour la simple raison qu'elles ne me convenaient pas, sans autres précisions données à Apple. La dernière en date est un mac mini en janvier dernier.


OK, mais ce n'est toujours pas précis 

C'est la cause du retour, mais après qu'as-tu fait ?
Un échange, pris un autre produit, un remboursement ? 
D'après les conditions générales de vente ce n'est pas traité de la même façon.
Tu as par ailleurs peut-être bénéficié d'un geste commercial dans un certain contexte, etc.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h59 ----------




djio101 a dit:


> C'est pas le fait d'être pressé et de vouloir une nouvelle gamme très vite, c'est surtout avoir une machine avec le moins de soucis (envisageables) possibles au vu de son prix !
> Donc si une nouvelle gamme, une révision, arrive rapidement, c'est un plus indéniable pour les futurs acquéreurs ! J'ai pas trop envie d'avoir un iMac à l'écran jaune, un Superdrive qui raye les CD/DVD, un moniteur qui grésille, un DD qui fait du bruit, etc !


Oui ... mais bon une révision ou une nouvelle gamme peut elle aussi amener son lot de dysfonctionnements


----------



## djio101 (17 Avril 2010)

CERTES !! Mais on peut aussi espérer qu'Apple fasse de son mieux et produise des machines mieux finies !!
.
Donc une nouvelle ligne de production avec des iMac en meilleure forme (et avec une CG digne de ce nom, pas un modèle à la retraite à 25$) serait un plus pour la firme pommée (et paumée parfois aussi...).


----------



## bambougroove (17 Avril 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> CERTES !! Mais on peut aussi espérer qu'Apple fasse de son mieux et produise des machines mieux finies !!
> .
> Donc une nouvelle ligne de production avec des iMac en meilleure forme (et avec une CG digne de ce nom, pas un modèle à la retraite à 25$) serait un plus pour la firme pommée (et paumée parfois aussi...).


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi 

C'est bien pourquoi je me suis battue pendant 4 mois avec Apple (5 exemplaires pour en avoir un sans jaunisse ni DD bruyant et suractif) et posté une quantité impressionnante de messages sur MacG (au risque de radoter comme on m'a dit une fois ) notamment dans le post qui concerne la jaunisse.

J'espère que la "médiatisation" importante dans les forums et sur le net concernant ce problème et les nombreux retours d'iMac pour cette cause, dont le coût financier ne doit pas être négligeable, feront réfléchir Apple et l'amener à plus de prudence avant de mettre sur le marché un produit mal "fini" techniquement parlant.

Concernant la carte graphique, un autre modèle serait en effet bienvenu au regard du prix de l'iMac 27" i7


----------



## chrisbi92 (17 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi
> 
> C'est bien pourquoi je me suis battue pendant 4 mois avec Apple (5 exemplaires pour en avoir un sans jaunisse ni DD bruyant et suractif)


 

Aïe caramba, j'espère ne pas en voir autant passer chez moi, moi qui n'est toujours pas récupéré le mien. (déjà une semaine).


----------



## bambougroove (17 Avril 2010)

chrisbi92 a dit:


> Aïe caramba, j'espère ne pas en voir autant passer chez moi, moi qui n'est toujours pas récupéré le mien. (déjà une semaine).


Comme indiqué, il s'agit de 5 exemplaires ... *sur une période de 4 mois*, plus exactement de *décembre à mars* !!

*Les 2 derniers (semaine 12 et 13) n'avaient pas la jaunisse* 
Il restait juste le problème de DD gargouillant et anormalement suractif, ce qui a été réglé avec le 5ème exemplaire :rateau: reçu le 1er avril !!


----------



## klaatu2007 (18 Avril 2010)

Tu l'as reçu aussi le 1er?  Pour ma part, j'ai vu cela comme un superbe poisson  (un GROS poisson alors...)

Depuis c'est que du bonheur!


----------



## tedy57 (18 Avril 2010)

mon mac de remplacement est en route, cependant avec le blocage des aéroports ça va être plus long, j'attends de le recevoir pour moi aussi dire "j'ai un imac 27 et il déchire !"


----------



## bambougroove (18 Avril 2010)

klaatu2007 a dit:


> Tu l'as reçu aussi le 1er?  Pour ma part, j'ai vu cela comme un superbe poisson  (un GROS poisson alors...)
> 
> Depuis c'est que du bonheur!


Viii que du bonheur :love: avec mon GROS poisson du 1er avril  qui a été fabriqué semaine 13, et pour lequel mon correspondant de l'AppleStore a croisé les doigts et un ami fait des incantations vaudou 

@ tedy57
J'espère que le nuage de cendres ne va pas trop lui salir la vitre 
Bon courage pour l'attente et tiens-nous au courant


----------



## chrisbi92 (18 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> J'espère que le nuage de cendres ne va pas trop lui salir la vitre


 
, elle ma bien fait rire celle la.

Sinon je voulais vous demander; combien de temps a durer le SAV (hors échange direct) pour vos iMac (par l'apple store ou autre point de vente)? et si il y a eu réparation ou échange.

merci


----------



## bambougroove (19 Avril 2010)

chrisbi92 a dit:


> Sinon je voulais vous demander; combien de temps a durer le SAV (hors échange direct) pour vos iMac (par l'apple store ou autre point de vente)? et si il y a eu réparation ou échange.


En attendant des précisions de membres concernés, une astuce pour réduire le délai d'immobilisation en cas de réparation via la garantie légale ou l'AppleCare : négocier avec le réparateur la commande de la pièce (dalle, etc.) avant d'amener l'iMac pour réparation.


----------



## patrob29 (20 Avril 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> mon mac de remplacement est en route, cependant avec le blocage des aéroports ça va être plus long, j'attends de le recevoir pour moi aussi dire "j'ai un imac 27 et il déchire !"



je viens d'avoir l'info... tant qu'il n'y aura pas d'avions, je n'aurais pas mon imac! (pour les avions les personnes sont, en plus, prioritaires).
wait and see


----------



## pénéqué (21 Avril 2010)

Je viens de recevoir mon 27'' i5, W8007
Je ne vois pas de tâche jaune flagrante, juste peut-être une légère ombre horizontale en bas.
ça peut évoluer ce truc ?
En revanche, étant habitué aux tours MacPro, je trouve que le iMac chauffe pas mal.
Normal ?
À part ça, il marche très bien.
Rassurez-moi, on peut  quand-même bosser l'image de manière "un peu" intensive, sans le cramer ?


----------



## tedy57 (21 Avril 2010)

bon c'est rassurant, c'est un modèle issu du refurb ?
Pour la bande sombre, il semble que ce soit commun sur ce modèle et celà ne s'amplifie pas avec le temps.
Pour le fait qu'il chauffe, c'est normal, l'alu joue le role de dissipateur thermique, tu peux travailler tranquile.


----------



## tiguanito (21 Avril 2010)

pénéqué a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon 27'' i5, W8007&#8230;
> Je ne vois pas de tâche jaune flagrante, juste peut-être une légère ombre horizontale en bas.
> ça peut évoluer ce truc ?
> En revanche, étant habitué aux tours MacPro, je trouve que le iMac chauffe pas mal.
> ...



Meme question que tedy57, s'agit il d'un refurbish ? 

j'ai craque, je viens de commander un des derniers i7 dispo sur le refurb. Je me dis que quelque soit ce que je vais avoir devant les yeux, je peux le renvoyer de toute facon, donc pas trop de risque.

A moi la bande sombre, jaunisses, disque dur bruyant, pixels morts, etc


----------



## pénéqué (21 Avril 2010)

@ tedy57 & tiguanito :
Salut,
Il est neuf.
En effet, pour l'échange thermique ça me parait logique, ça me change des powerMac.
J'ai fais quelques test sur des images lourdes avec des effets gourmands ça va vite !
Le i5 suffira mon mon premier MacBook Pro (plus tard)


----------



## tiguanito (21 Avril 2010)

C'est effectivement normal que ca chauffe un peu, vu comme c'est integre. 
Mon refurbish a ete expedie en 2-3h (Pays-Bas apparemment), ils sont presses de s'en separer 

Ma ref produit est RFB IMAC 27"//2.8QC/2X2GB/1TB/4850-5-FRA ... pas de -Yellow a la fin (ni de -Yellow_free). 
Par contre ca peut deja vouloir dire qu'il n'y a pas de RAM ou disque dur en plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

iMac i7 commandé sur le Refurb le 17,arrivé ce matin . Transfert des données de l'ancien iMac 3,06 Ghz vers le i7 en moins de 4 heures pour 770 Go de données.

L'image est très propre...pour le moment. Attendons quelques jours avant de crier victoire.


----------



## bambougroove (21 Avril 2010)

pénéqué a dit:


> En revanche, étant habitué aux tours MacPro, je trouve que le iMac chauffe pas mal.
> Normal ?


C'est pas très précis "chauffe pas mal", indique au moins les températures, ce que tu faisais et ce que tu utilisais comme applications à ce moment là


----------



## pénéqué (22 Avril 2010)

Difficile de donner une température exacte de mon iMac.
Je n'ai pas encore trouver son anus
Je pense en effet que je ne suis pas habitué à la "coque-radiateur" (habitué (bis) à la ventilation fluide des tours).
ça m'a juste un peu étonné.
Je surveille quand-même.
J'utilise photoshop et x-press + web, pas de manière intense pour l'instant.
Il m'arrive d'avoir des bouclages où je jongle pas mal, ça m'emmerderait  d'avoir un refroidissement trop juste dans ces moment-là (où justement c'est pas le moment de griller).
De toute façon, il est là, il ne marche pas mal du tout, si problème, j'en ferai part.

PS : j'ai aussi l'impression qu'il est à la même température lorsqu'il reste allumé sans applications gourmandes (uniquement le web connecté) et lorsque je bosse un peu dessus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h29 ----------

Au fait, y a-t-il un moyen "simple" de prendre la température d'un iMac ?


----------



## bambougroove (22 Avril 2010)

pénéqué a dit:


> Difficile de donner une température exacte de mon iMac.
> Je n'ai pas encore trouver son anus&#8230;
> 
> Au fait, y a-t-il un moyen "simple" de prendre la température d'un iMac ?


Gogol ou autre moteur de recherche est ton ami quand on sait pas prendre la température de son Mac 
... ou tout simplement faire une recherche sur le forum, ce sujet ayant déjà été abordé !!


----------



## pénéqué (22 Avril 2010)

j'aurai du commencer par là en effet.
J'ai pris i stat nano pour voir.
J'aurai des infos un peu plus tard.


----------



## tiguanito (22 Avril 2010)

En france on reporte des ecrans "blancs" enfin depuis 2-3 semaines. Aux US, ca commence a arriver aussi:
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=902426

La tendance semble donc se confirmer.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

Qu'entends -tu par "écran blanc" ?


----------



## tiguanito (22 Avril 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Qu'entends -tu par "écran blanc" ?



Blanc uniforme, sans surteinte jaune par endroits je voulais dire.


----------



## chauchette (22 Avril 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Qu'entends -tu par "écran blanc" ?



Ecran sans teint jaune visible... c'est peut être le moment de faire appel au SAV amis de la jaunisse


----------



## tedy57 (22 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> En france on reporte des ecrans "blancs" enfin depuis 2-3 semaines. Aux US, ca commence a arriver aussi:
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=902426
> 
> La tendance semble donc se confirmer.


 
Ahhh tu me redonnes espoir, je viens d'avoir le numéro de serie de ma nouvelle machine et c'est une semaine 16 !

Le test pour bientôt dès que la situation aérienne aura décantée.


----------



## bambougroove (22 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> En france on reporte des ecrans "blancs" enfin depuis 2-3 semaines. Aux US, ca commence a arriver aussi:
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=902426
> 
> La tendance semble donc se confirmer.


Ton lien renvoie vers un post concernant des iMac reçus sans problèmes (Perfect Imac receveid) !! 

EDIT : OK je n'avais pas vu ta réponse à celui qui a un PC pas beau lol

Ce n'est plus une tendance, le problème est réglé depuis la mi-mars pour les exemplaires fabriqués après cette date, comme indiqué plusieurs fois plus haut dans la discussion


----------



## Snowman51 (22 Avril 2010)

C'est plutôt de bonne augure tout ça... 

J'ai commandé un 27" Core I5 chez mon APR, il en avait un en stock (enfin dans son réseau youcast) et il est devenu blanc quand je lui ai dit que j'en voulais un post semaine 12!!! 

Il a donc toujours sa machine semaine 07 en stock et le mien qui va arriver pour le 28 si tout va pour le mieux... :love:

J'ai hâte...


----------



## bambougroove (22 Avril 2010)

Snowman51 a dit:


> J'ai commandé un 27" Core I5 chez mon APR, il en avait un en stock (enfin dans son réseau youcast) et il est devenu blanc quand je lui ai dit que j'en voulais un post semaine 12!!!


Houlaaa le pauvre 

Mais bon c'est de bonne guerre, à eux de voir ça avec Apple afin de faire le nécessaire pour que leurs exemplaires en stock fabriqués avant cette date soient nickels, ils doivent bien être au courant quand même des problèmes qu'il y a eu et notamment de la jaunisse, ceux-ci étant de notoriété publique, dans la presse papier et sur les sites spécialisés Mac !!

Bonne réception de ton iMac


----------



## fusion (23 Avril 2010)

iMac i5 reçu hier. Semaine 15 et franchement je vois pas grand chose de jaune...après je me trompe peut etre, parce que par moment j'ai "l'impression" que ça jaunit un chouilla en bas de l'écran...effet surement psychologique  mais bon je vais pas en faire un fromage non plus!!

en tout cas c'est une bête superbe!!


----------



## tiguanito (23 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Ton lien renvoie vers un post concernant des iMac reçus sans problèmes (Perfect Imac receveid) !!
> 
> EDIT : OK je n'avais pas vu ta réponse à celui qui a un PC pas beau lol
> 
> Ce n'est plus une tendance, le problème est réglé depuis la mi-mars pour les exemplaires fabriqués après cette date, comme indiqué plusieurs fois plus haut dans la discussion



Regle depuis la mi-mars, pas completement j'ai l'impression, il y a eu encore beaucoup de cas d'ecrans jaunes a cette periode la, sur macrumors et forum apple. Et d'ailleurs il y a encore quelques cas de week 15 avec jaunisse, justement dans le topic des "iMac parfaits" de macrumors. 
(cela dit il se peut que les versions Europe et US ne soient pas fabriques au meme endroit, ou n'aient pas profite des corrections au meme moment ?)
Bon normalement je recois le mien aujourd'hui, on va bien voir.


----------



## chauchette (23 Avril 2010)

Bon j'ai contacté le centre de services agréé Apple près de chez moi, ils n'ont pas de stock Apple, le délai de livraison pour les pièces est de 24 à 48h. :mouais:

Je viens d'envoyer un mail à deux autres centres agréés pour avoir des infos sur les dalles d'écran 27". En attente des réponses... Je vous invite à faire de même, allons à la pêche à l'information !


----------



## tedy57 (23 Avril 2010)

Salut,

Soit prudent avec les réparations, dans mon cas ça m'a emmené plus de problèmes qu'avant et ça a aboutit au final à un échange, si changement de dalle contrôle le à fond de tous les coté avant de valider la réparation.

Bon courage


----------



## Orphanis (23 Avril 2010)

Commandé le 30 mars, j'ai reçu mon I-Mac 27", i-7 semaine 16 hier. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de faire les tests mais j'essaierai de vous poster directement une photo de l'écran afin que vous puissiez vous faire une idée par vous-même.


----------



## bambougroove (23 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Regle depuis la mi-mars, pas completement j'ai l'impression, il y a eu encore beaucoup de cas d'ecrans jaunes a cette periode la, sur macrumors et forum apple. Et d'ailleurs il y a encore quelques cas de week 15 avec jaunisse, justement dans le topic des "iMac parfaits" de macrumors.
> (cela dit il se peut que les versions Europe et US ne soient pas fabriques au meme endroit, ou n'aient pas profite des corrections au meme moment ?)


Dans le post en question, il est fait référence à un seul (et non pas quelques cas) iMac semaine 15 avec un écran jaune, sans autre précision ("_week 15, 1 stuck pixel and yellow tinge, waiting for replacement._"), il peut donc s'agir d'un achat sur le refurb, car un nouveau numéro de série est attribué.

Ce problème n'est plus existant pour ceux qui achètent un ordinateur neuf sur l'AppleStore ou qui prennent un minimum de précautions concernant d'autres fournisseurs, ce post comporte toutes les informations nécessaires, il suffit de prendre un peu le temps de le lire.


----------



## tedy57 (23 Avril 2010)

je vais recevoir mon imac de remplacement semaine 16 dès lundi, Apple a donné une mauvaise adresse à UPS, normalement c'était aujourd'hui...

il faut le mériter son imac !


----------



## chafpa (23 Avril 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> il faut le mériter son imac !


As-tu été le 1er de ta classe le dernier trimestre


----------



## chauchette (23 Avril 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> je vais recevoir mon imac de remplacement semaine 16 dès lundi, Apple a donné une mauvaise adresse à UPS, normalement c'était aujourd'hui...
> 
> il faut le mériter son imac !



Fais comme moi : va le chercher à UPS (à moins que ce soit trop loin...)


----------



## tedy57 (23 Avril 2010)

c'est UPS Paris, 300km de Beaune quand même, j'ai d'autres projets pour le WE ;-)


----------



## charlesritus (23 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Dans le post en question, il est fait référence à un seul (et non pas quelques cas) iMac semaine 15 avec un écran jaune, sans autre précision ("_week 15, 1 stuck pixel and yellow tinge, waiting for replacement._"), il peut donc s'agir d'un achat sur le refurb, car un nouveau numéro de série est attribué.
> 
> Ce problème n'est plus existant pour ceux qui achètent un ordinateur neuf sur l'AppleStore ou qui prennent un minimum de précautions concernant d'autres fournisseurs, ce post comporte toutes les informations nécessaires, il suffit de prendre un peu le temps de le lire.




Il faut surtout prendre le temps de lire le bon fil sur le forum de macrumors ! Il y a en un qui est dédié à la jaunisse, où l'on constate aisément que le problème n'est pas réglé. 
Bonne lecture !

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=824940&page=96

extraits : 

"I  took delivery of a week 14 last week - still not a consistent screen  although yellow is less pronounced than previous iMacs"

"Week 14 seems to have yellowing resembling an inverted "T", i.e. yellow  down the centre, and along the bottom"

"got my 27" i5 week 15 today and ordered a replacement same day. Love the  machine but it is a shame about the screen. The more I look at it the  more I try and convince myself it isn't there. But it is. Got to get it  sorted."

"Reporting week 16 imac 27". 

My 5th replacement, yellow still there but this time is not very  noticeable"


----------



## tiguanito (23 Avril 2010)

Sur mon refurbish reçu cet aprem, je pensais ne pas voir la jaunisse, mais bon la c'est flagrant maintenant que j'ai installé OpenOffice et que j'affiche une page blanche. J'ai l'impression que ça s'est accentué depuis tout à l'heure, ou alors je m'en rends compte de plus en plus.


----------



## bambougroove (24 Avril 2010)

charlesritus a dit:


> Il faut surtout prendre le temps de lire le bon fil sur le forum de macrumors ! Il y a en un qui est dédié à la jaunisse, où l'on constate aisément que le problème n'est pas réglé.
> Bonne lecture !
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=824940&page=96


Le temps j'en ai pris depuis 4 mois que je suis l'affaire, car directement concernée avec 5 iMac pour en avoir un correct, cad sans jaunisse ni DD gargouillant 

Il semble en effet que le problème de la jaunisse persiste chez nos amis anglophones contrairement à ce que laisse penser les témoignages sur MacG, toutefois comme indiqué plus haut les messages dont tu cites des extraits sont peu précis, on ne sait pas s'il s'agit d'exemplaires neufs ou provenant du refurb.

En ce qui me concerne, après 3 iMac avec jaunisse j'en ai eu 2 sans jaunisse (semaine 12 et 13), et c'est ce qui ressort également des messages de cette discussion : la jaunisse est un problème réglé.

Des cas isolés, pour des problèmes divers, vous en trouverez toujours ... 

PS :
Il me paraît plus opportun d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet sur la jaunisse qui peut concerner certains iMac provenant du refurb, car en ce qui concerne les exemplaires neufs la solution à ce problème a été trouvée par Apple.


----------



## tiguanito (24 Avril 2010)

Je pense que la jaunisse se voit moins sur les nouveaux modèles, et qu'il y a toujours des cas exceptionnels avec "pas du tout" de jaunisse. Mais régulièrement sur des modeles neufs, y compris semaine 16, il y a des cas. 
Sur le mien, Ok c'est un refurbish, mais la teinte jaune est légère; Certaines personnes ne le remarqueraient peut-être pas. 

le topic ici est encore bien alimenté:
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=824940&page=96

De mon côté, comme c'est le seul "soucis" pour l'instant, et que j'ai quand même gagné le Hitachi 2TO dans l'histoire, pas sûr que je le renvoie ...


----------



## charlesritus (24 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Le temps j'en ai pris depuis 4 mois que je suis l'affaire, car directement concernée avec 5 iMac pour en avoir un correct, cad sans jaunisse ni DD gargouillant
> 
> Il semble en effet que le problème de la jaunisse persiste chez nos amis anglophones contrairement à ce que laisse penser les témoignages sur MacG, toutefois comme indiqué plus haut les messages dont tu cites des extraits sont peu précis, on ne sait pas s'il s'agit d'exemplaires neufs ou provenant du refurb.
> 
> ...




Je ne vois pas vraiment comment des imac semaine 16 pourraient provenir du refurb (De toute façon, refurb ou pas puisque le problème est réglé depuis la mi-mars, ils ne devraient pas être jaunes). Il s'agit de modèles neufs.
Je ne comprends comment tu peux affirmer de façon aussi péremptoire "le progrème est réglé" dans plusieurs messages. Il me semble plus raisonnable de faire preuve de modestie et de reconnaître que vu le faible nombre de témoignages sur les imac récents, nos statistiques sont peu fiables.
Il semblerait que tu veuilles ignorer les témoignages qui contredisent ta thèse. Je suis ravi que tes deux derniers exemplaires soient exempts de jaunisse et que certains témoignages indiquent que certains écrans sont parfaits.Sont-ce des preuves suffisantes pour affirmer que "le problème est réglé" ou que les quelques témoignages faisant état de jaunisse sont des exceptions.
D'où tires-tu tes certitudes ? Sont-elles fondées sur une étude statistique de grande ampleur ?


----------



## Vouzemoi (24 Avril 2010)

ça va vite chez les fans d'apple.
Il a fallut plus de 3 mois pour qu'ils reconnaissent (et encore pas tous) le problème des écrans jaunes, mais en moins d'une semaine ils sont capables d'affirmer que les problèmes sont finis.
Je me souviens au début du problème qu'on m'expliquait qu'il s'agissait de cas isolés, que j'avais surement les lunettes sales ou un éclairage déficient, mais qu'en aucun cas c'était un problème lié au mac. Maintenant je lis que le problème est résolu à 100% mais pourtant il y a semble t il encore pas mal de livraison d'écran jaune.
Pour moi tant qu'il y aura un seul mac livré en jaune c'est que le problème n'est pas résolu. Peut être qu'apple a demandé à son prestataire de faire plus attention à la qualité des dalles mais cela ne veut pas dire que ce soit résolu.
Vu que le problème est hardware il faudrait changer toute la chaine de fabrication des dalles pour résoudre le problème et ça je ne suis pas certain que ce soit réalisable en si peu de temps.


----------



## chafpa (24 Avril 2010)

Vouzemoi a dit:


> j'avais surement les lunettes sales ou un éclairage déficient


Tes lunettes étaient tout simplement teintées en jaune


----------



## tiguanito (24 Avril 2010)

Le problème n'est clairement pas résolu de toute façon, vu le nombre d'iMac qui arrivent encore avec la teinte. De plus, il est fort possible que la dalle seule ne soit pas en cause, tout le système de rétro-éclairage a LED n'est peut-être pas 100% compatible avec ce genre de dalle, de taille d'écran, ou avoir des composants derrière qui chauffent. Ce qui est sur, c'est que sur le dernier Dell 27" qui possède exactement la même dalle n'a pas ses problèmes la (pas de rétro a LED encore).
Bref il se peut que ce problème la continue tant qu'ils ne modifient pas la conception.

Une remarque quand même, l'écran est calibré par défaut avec des couleurs "froides", avec un blanc trés blanc/bleu, comme souvent sur les Macbook par exemple. Je vais tenter une calibration la semaine prochaine (Spyder 3 elite); ça ne supprimera pas les défauts d'uniformités, mais ça peut aider à moins remarquer des différences de température entre haut et bas, puis le blanc sera au final plus "chaud" en haut de l'écran. A tester en tout cas.


----------



## bambougroove (24 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Je pense que la jaunisse se voit moins sur les nouveaux modèles, et qu'il y a toujours des cas exceptionnels avec "pas du tout" de jaunisse. Mais régulièrement sur des modeles neufs, y compris semaine 16, il y a des cas.
> Sur le mien, Ok c'est un refurbish, mais la teinte jaune est légère; Certaines personnes ne le remarqueraient peut-être pas.
> 
> le topic ici est encore bien alimenté:
> ...


Concernant la légère jaunisse c'était déjà le cas pour mes 2ème et 3ème iMac 27" i7 (janvier et février), seul le 1er (décembre) accusait une forte jaunisse.

N'exagérons rien les cas sont rares et sans commune mesure avec les témoignages d'avant la mi-mars, et j'inverserais ta phrase 
Il n'y a plus de jaunisse sur les fabrications récentes (après environ la mi-mars) le problème ayant été réglé par Apple, mais il y a toujours des cas exceptionnels avec une légère jaunisse qui concernent aussi bien les fabrications postérieures (neuf) ou antérieures (stock revendeur, refurb).

Si l'échange complet n'est pas possible pour un iMac provenant du refurb, en revanche le changement de la dalle doit être possible dans le cadre de la garantie.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h51 ----------




charlesritus a dit:


> Je ne vois pas vraiment comment des imac semaine 16 pourraient provenir du refurb (De toute façon, refurb ou pas puisque le problème est réglé depuis la mi-mars, ils ne devraient pas être jaunes). Il s'agit de modèles neufs.
> Je ne comprends comment tu peux affirmer de façon aussi péremptoire "le progrème est réglé" dans plusieurs messages. Il me semble plus raisonnable de faire preuve de modestie et de reconnaître que vu le faible nombre de témoignages sur les imac récents, nos statistiques sont peu fiables.
> Il semblerait que tu veuilles ignorer les témoignages qui contredisent ta thèse. Je suis ravi que tes deux derniers exemplaires soient exempts de jaunisse et que certains témoignages indiquent que certains écrans sont parfaits.Sont-ce des preuves suffisantes pour affirmer que "le problème est réglé" ou que les quelques témoignages faisant état de jaunisse sont des exceptions.
> D'où tires-tu tes certitudes ? Sont-elles fondées sur une étude statistique de grande ampleur ?


Comme je l'ai déjà indiqué plus haut dans la discussion  un nouveau numéro de série est attribué aux exemplaires du refurb. 
Et manifestement Apple ne vérifie pas les écrans avant de les mettre sur le marché :mouais:

On joue sur les mots concernant le terme de "problème", alors je précise 
*Le problème de la jaunisse en elle-même est réglé par Apple*, la solution ayant été trouvée depuis environ la mi-mars, et cela est confirmé dans mon cas (2 iMac successifs sans jaunisse) et d'après les divers témoignages sur ce forum et d'autres.
En revanche, certains exemplaires achetés actuellement ont une légère jaunisse, et c'est un ... problème car ce ne devrait pas être le cas.

Généralement les gens viennent sur le forum quand ils ont un problème pas quand tout va bien, certaines personnes font l'effort de poster un retour d'expérience positif suite à un problème ou non, mais c'est rare et on ne peut en tirer aucune conclusion statistique.


----------



## tiguanito (24 Avril 2010)

>> Le problème de la jaunisse en elle-même est réglé par Apple

Qu'est ce qui te permet d'affirmer ça, Apple n'a pas communiqué la dessus, les gens du SAV n'ont pas de réponse précise, et tout le monde est d'accord pour dire qu'il reste la plupart du temps une jaunisse (même si plus légère qu'auparavant en moyenne). Ils ont peut-être amélioré, mais pas réglé le problème. 
J'ai encore mon écran Dell 27WFP qui a 3 ans, et le blanc en haut est identique au blanc en bas, ce n'est pas normal d'avoir une différence visible entre les 2.


----------



## tedy57 (24 Avril 2010)

au lieu de faire des plans sur les comètes, je vous propose d'attendre lundi, je vais recevoir mon imac semaine 16, je vous promet de vous dire ce qu'il en est et si le problème est effectivement derrière nous.

Par ailleurs, pour information sur mon ancien imac 27, le changement de dalle avait été grandement profitable et je n'avais plus observé de problèmes de couleur (mis à part les problèmes induits par le réparateur en lui même...).


----------



## tiguanito (24 Avril 2010)

J'hésite a faire changer la dalle, je risque de gagner des pixels morts, des traces, et autre. De ce côté la ma dalle est nickel. Et comme c'est un refurbish, pas d'échange possible de machine pour moi. 
On attend ton avis lundi !


----------



## kiks (24 Avril 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Il faudra voir si cela va continuer dans les semaines qui suivent.....



Hello,
Ben voilà, ça fait un mois et toujours aucun problème à l'horizon, mon imac fonctionne parfaitement rien à déplorer. Pas de jaunisse , pas de gargoullis........

Que du bon!!!

En espérant que vous obtiendrez tous satisfaction.


----------



## bambougroove (24 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> >> Le problème de la jaunisse en elle-même est réglé par Apple
> 
> Qu'est ce qui te permet d'affirmer ça, Apple n'a pas communiqué la dessus, les gens du SAV n'ont pas de réponse précise, et tout le monde est d'accord pour dire qu'il reste la plupart du temps une jaunisse (même si plus légère qu'auparavant en moyenne). Ils ont peut-être amélioré, mais pas réglé le problème.


Apple communique rarement directement et officiellement concernant des problèmes, 2 annonces non officielles ont été faites concernant la jaunisse > lire les pages précédentes  

"Tout le monde est d'accord ..." tu vas chercher ça où ? 
Je ne suis pas d'accord, et je sais de quoi je parle car je suis depuis presque 5 mois cette discussion et j'y participe depuis 4 mois : pas de jaunisse sur les écrans de mes 2 derniers iMac 27" i7 (semaine 12 et 13) et je ne suis pas la seule dans ce cas sur ce post, je considère ça comme un problème réglé !! 

Après qu'il reste des cas isolés, comme développé plus haut, c'est un autre ... problème :mouais:


----------



## tiguanito (24 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Apple communique rarement directement et officiellement concernant des problèmes, 2 annonces non officielles ont été faites concernant la jaunisse > lire les pages précédentes
> 
> "Tout le monde est d'accord ..." tu vas chercher ça où ?
> Je ne suis pas d'accord, et je sais de quoi je parle car je suis depuis presque 5 mois cette discussion et j'y participe depuis 4 mois : pas de jaunisse sur les écrans de mes 2 derniers iMac 27" i7 (semaine 12 et 13) et je ne suis pas la seule dans ce cas sur ce post, je considère ça comme un problème réglé !!
> ...



Est-ce que tu pourrais mettre une photo de ton écran avec le fameux test des bandes grises s'il te plait ? je voudrais juste voir par rapport au mien. ça me donnera une idée de ce que je peux espérer comme uniformité. Merci d'avance. (en message privé si tu préfères)


----------



## bambougroove (24 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Est-ce que tu pourrais mettre une photo de ton écran avec le fameux test des bandes grises s'il te plait ? je voudrais juste voir par rapport au mien. ça me donnera une idée de ce que je peux espérer comme uniformité. Merci d'avance. (en message privé si tu préfères)


Les photos de l'écran de mon 4ème iMac sont déjà présentes sur ce post 
De plus, prises avec un téléphone portable relativement ancien, elles ne sont pas représentatives de ce que je vois avec le test dédié à l'oeil nu 
Les photos c'était valable quand il s'agissait d'une forte jaunisse, depuis que la jaunisse est plus légère (mon 2ème iMac) c'est moins le cas, car elles ont tendance à accentuer le phénomène ou à le faire apparaître dans des zones où il n'existe pas.


----------



## fusion (25 Avril 2010)

j'ai fait un test marrant tout à l'heure. j'étais sur mon balcon avec mes lunettes de soleil. les verres sont jaunes. je rentre dans le salon pour changer la musique sur mon imac, et en enlevant mes lunettes, je fus submergé par l'incroyable blancheur de l'écran!! là ou je croyais voir de temps en temps une teinte jaunatre! du coup mon écran est vraiment blanc parce qu'en jaune !ça se verrait vraiment de suite!!

mon iMac est un semaine 15!!


----------



## tiguanito (25 Avril 2010)

fusion a dit:


> j'ai fait un test marrant tout à l'heure. j'étais sur mon balcon avec mes lunettes de soleil. les verres sont jaunes. je rentre dans le salon pour changer la musique sur mon imac, et en enlevant mes lunettes, je fus submergé par l'incroyable blancheur de l'écran!! là ou je croyais voir de temps en temps une teinte jaunatre! du coup mon écran est vraiment blanc parce qu'en jaune !ça se verrait vraiment de suite!!
> 
> mon iMac est un semaine 15!!



Tu regardes en haut ou en bas de l'écran ? 

par contre une chose qui semble bien avoir disparu, c'est la barre grise en bas, un peu plus haut que le dock, on ne le voit plus (ou alors vraiment quasiment plus), la dalle a bien progressé sur ce thème la.


----------



## fusion (25 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Tu regardes en haut ou en bas de l'écran ?
> 
> par contre une chose qui semble bien avoir disparu, c'est la barre grise en bas, un peu plus haut que le dock, on ne le voit plus (ou alors vraiment quasiment plus), la dalle a bien progressé sur ce thème la.



je regarde partout  avant j'avais l'impression que le jaune était sur la bas de l'écran. sinon la barre grise n'est visible que si on passe très rapidement une fenetre dessus genre on drag et on secoue comme un fou. sinon elle est invisible. faut un mouvement rapide et constant pour la voir...et encore.

de toute façon tous les LCD ont ces genres de marques. c'est inhérent à la technologie. on n'aura jamais des écrans parfait sans rien.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

Ce qui m'agace le plus , c'est le déplacement ultra lent de la Magic Mouse. Un véritable calvaire pour se rendre d'un côté à l'autre de l'écran. , et ce , malgré le réglage des préférences au maximum.


----------



## lafaucie (25 Avril 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Ce qui m'agace le plus , c'est le déplacement ultra lent de la Magic Mouse. Un véritable calvaire pour se rendre d'un côté à l'autre de l'écran. , et ce , malgré le réglage des préférences au maximum.



bonjour,elle doit avoir un problème car aucun soucis avec la mienne .


----------



## zine61 (25 Avril 2010)

En fait, depuis que des écrans LG équipent les iMacs, il ne faut rien attendre de bon.


----------



## chafpa (25 Avril 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Ce qui m'agace le plus , c'est le déplacement ultra lent de la Magic Mouse. Un véritable calvaire pour se rendre d'un côté à l'autre de l'écran. , et ce , malgré le réglage des préférences au maximum.


Je suis aussi d'avis que tu as un problème avec. Elle fonctionne très bien sans aucun add-on. J'ai juste mis le déplacement rapide complètement à droite dans les préférences système 

PS : Je suis sur un 21,5"


----------



## klaatu2007 (25 Avril 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Je suis aussi d'avis que tu as un problème avec. Elle fonctionne très bien sans aucun add-on. J'ai juste mis le déplacement rapide complètement à droite dans les préférences système
> 
> PS : Je suis sur un 21,5"



La mienne fonctionne parfaitement également.. C'est même une façon de travailler autrement plus pratique et agréable avec... Tellement que je me surprend à essayer le défilement avec le pad de mon MBP lol


----------



## tiguanito (25 Avril 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Ce qui m'agace le plus , c'est le déplacement ultra lent de la Magic Mouse. Un véritable calvaire pour se rendre d'un côté à l'autre de l'écran. , et ce , malgré le réglage des préférences au maximum.



C'est pareil pour moi. La 1ere chose que j'ai installée, c'est MagicPrefs, pour pouvoir régler la souris justement un peu mieux, et permettre notamment d'avoir une sensibilité en rapport avec le grand écran.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------




zine61 a dit:


> En fait, depuis que des écrans LG équipent les iMacs, il ne faut rien attendre de bon.



ces mêmes dalles équipent les derniers Dell U2711 qui sont vraiment excellents d'aprés les tests. Les problèmes ne viennent pas de la dalle directement, mais de l'ensemble, du montage, du retro éclairage, ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h22 ----------




chafpa a dit:


> Je suis aussi d'avis que tu as un problème avec. Elle fonctionne très bien sans aucun add-on. J'ai juste mis le déplacement rapide complètement à droite dans les préférences système
> 
> PS : Je suis sur un 21,5"



C'est avec les 27 et sa plus forte résolution que la souris a du mal avec les réglages de l'OS.


----------



## tedy57 (25 Avril 2010)

_"ces mêmes dalles équipent les derniers Dell U2711 qui sont vraiment excellents d'aprés les tests. Les problèmes ne viennent pas de la dalle directement, mais de l'ensemble, du montage, du retro éclairage, ..."_

je vais finir par croire que tu est payé par Dell ?! ;-)

mais selon le technicien qui est intervenu sur ma machine, la dalle en elle même est pas mal, le soucis c'est la conception et la température dégagée par les composants derrière qui poseraient problème


----------



## tiguanito (25 Avril 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> _"ces mêmes dalles équipent les derniers Dell U2711 qui sont vraiment excellents d'aprés les tests. Les problèmes ne viennent pas de la dalle directement, mais de l'ensemble, du montage, du retro éclairage, ..."_
> 
> je vais finir par croire que tu est payé par Dell ?! ;-)
> 
> mais selon le technicien qui est intervenu sur ma machine, la dalle en elle même est pas mal, le soucis c'est la conception et la température dégagée par les composants derrière qui poseraient problème



Non je ne travaille pas pour Dell  mais beaucoup comparent l'iMac avec Dell puisque c'est le seul autre 27" sur le marché ... et puis mon écran actuel (avant achat de l'iMac, est le Dell 27", ancien modèle). D'ailleurs autant ce Dell 27" est plutot pas mal question design (alu brossé), autant l'iMac a sa place fait vraiment plus classe ... la dessus, c'est vraiment top.

J'aurais tendance a penser comme le technicien, et il est possible qu'ils aient rajouté une couche de protection thermique ou quelque chose comme ça pour améliorer ce problème la (avec la place qui reste derrière, ça ne doit pas être facile a traiter comme soucis)


----------



## ToCo (26 Avril 2010)

Dis donc ca faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas venu sur ce post, et bientot on sera au 1000eme message !!! bon et bien RDV au 1000eme message  ^^

(oui et comme d'habmon com ne sert a rien sur ce post car je ne suis pas concerner par ces problème (oui j'ai un mac pro (2009)), mais bon en esperant que tout rentre dans l'ordre pour vos problemes car ca en reste pas moins une très belle machine !!!)


----------



## tedy57 (26 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Ayé je viens de recevoir mon imac de remplacement, alors....

Première chose la vitre est rayée, ensuite il ya des poussières derrière l'ecran, peut etre meme bien un pixel mort

et et... le top du top c'est que maintenant* il m'ont mis un core 2 duo à la place de mon I5 *

Franchement ils ont fait fort... je crois que je vais demander le remboursement là c'est trop...

Bon la bonne nouvelle c'est que effectivement il n'y a plus de jaunisse, mais bon....


----------



## bambougroove (26 Avril 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> Bon la bonne nouvelle c'est que effectivement il n'y a plus de jaunisse




C'est lamentable de recevoir un iMac dans cet état et en plus avec un processeur qui n'est pas le bon !!
Si tu n'es pas trop dégoûté, tente un autre échange et négocie un geste commercial pour tous ces désagréments :mouais:


----------



## tedy57 (26 Avril 2010)

ouais à voir ce que l'on me propose c'est repartis avec mon correspondant sav, mais c'est pitoyable....


----------



## fusion (26 Avril 2010)

alors ça!! c'est du délire!! encore une dalle rayée ou sale, ça peut se comprendre, mais un proc diffèrent là, c'est assez hallucinant! mais tu n'as pas vérifié le carton avant? ou il s'agit d'un carton "i5"?

c'est clair demande une attention commerciale parce que là il se sont bien plantés!!


----------



## tiguanito (26 Avril 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> ouais à voir ce que l'on me propose c'est repartis avec mon correspondant sav, mais c'est pitoyable....



Vraiment dingue ton histoire. 
Quand tu dis pas de jaunisse, c'est vraiment ultra-clean, ou tres legere ?
Chez moi je ne la vois pas vraiment en faisant les tests de bande grise, mais plutot quand j'ai une fenetre blanche (genre textedit) et je la glisse en haut et en bas, je vois bien la difference. J'aurai prefere l'inverse.
Je ferai des mesures avec une sonde de calibration ce soir, au moins ca quantifiera les differences. 
D'autres ont deja fait des mesures avec une sonde ? sur les forums US, ils observent des delta de temperature de ~500-800K  parfois.


----------



## tedy57 (26 Avril 2010)

@fusion : non je n'ais pas vérifié le carton, à la base pour un remplacement à l'identique comme ils disent, je n'ais pas regardé de suite le carton, pour le geste commercial je vais voir ce que l'on peut me proposer (i7; ram , dd 2 To ?) PS : je suis un mosellan expatrié ;-)

@tiguanito : je dirais ultraclean par rapport à ce que j'avais constaté sur mon semaine 52 puis sur la nouvelle dalle et enfin celui ci, c'est de loin la meilleure dalle, après je n'ais pas les outils pour le calibrer et je n'ais pas envi de chercher le problème ou il n'y ne a pas.

Je vais finalement repartir pur un autre remplacement en espérant que cette fois tout et sans problèmes !

Au final avec le SAV ce sera 8go de ram au lieu de 4, c'est toujours ça de gagné et nouveau d'ici 15 jours, je vais faire du bénévolat je vais tester toutes les nouvelles semaines de fabrication ;-)


----------



## fusion (27 Avril 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> @fusion : non je n'ais pas vérifié le carton, à la base pour un remplacement à l'identique comme ils disent, je n'ais pas regardé de suite le carton, pour le geste commercial je vais voir ce que l'on peut me proposer (i7; ram , dd 2 To ?) PS : je suis un mosellan expatrié ;-)
> 
> @tiguanito : je dirais ultraclean par rapport à ce que j'avais constaté sur mon semaine 52 puis sur la nouvelle dalle et enfin celui ci, c'est de loin la meilleure dalle, après je n'ais pas les outils pour le calibrer et je n'ais pas envi de chercher le problème ou il n'y ne a pas.
> 
> ...



héhé!! vive la moselle!! 

cool en 8Go! t'es tranquille pour pas mal d'années!! pas mal le bénévolat hebdomadaire! moi je suis partant aussi!


----------



## chrisbi92 (27 Avril 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Ayé je viens de recevoir mon imac de remplacement, alors....
> 
> ...


 
Mon pauvre, j'espère qu'il ne t'on pas donné mon mac qui est parti en SAV depuis maintenant 2 semaines en échange, car cela ressemble bien au mien ... 

Nan treve de plaisanterie, c'est vraiment ABUSE. Bon courage.


----------



## tiguanito (27 Avril 2010)

Quand je vois ce que reçoivent certains, je me dis finalement qu'un iMac nickel avec seulement une légère jaunisse n'est pas si mal que ça ...


----------



## tedy57 (27 Avril 2010)

je ne désespère pas, si bambougroove et d'autres membres on réussi à avoir un imac "parfait" je vais persévérer,  je ne me contenterais pas d'un imac neuf avec des défauts, aussi mineurs soit ils.

Tant qu'ils ne se seront pas lassés de m'échanger les machines, ça reste possible !


----------



## djio101 (27 Avril 2010)

certes Tiguanito, mais par exemple pour un i5 à 1800 euros, ça fait cher la jaunisse...


----------



## tiguanito (27 Avril 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> certes Tiguanito, mais par exemple pour un i5 à 1800 euros, ça fait cher la jaunisse...



C'est clair. Autre chose que je remarque de plus en plus, la fuite de lumière dans le coin bas-droit est quand même particulièrement importante aussi. (se voit bien le soir, quand il n'y a pas trop de lumière dans la pièce) Bon je crois qu'il va repartir chez Apple donc. C'est une superbe machine, mais je n'arrive pas à en profiter à 100% avec ces 2 défauts sous les yeux.


----------



## fusion (28 Avril 2010)

j'ai vu ce défaut de coin fuite de lumière mais ça ne me dérange pas. c'est un LCD à la base donc forcement faut pas s'attendre à du noir "kuro". je trouve que l'image est déjà très belle.


----------



## tiguanito (28 Avril 2010)

fusion a dit:


> j'ai vu ce défaut de coin fuite de lumière mais ça ne me dérange pas. c'est un LCD à la base donc forcement faut pas s'attendre à du noir "kuro". je trouve que l'image est déjà très belle.



En fait ca ne se voit qu'en environnement tres sombre, et avec des images sombres. Je sais que c'est un peu un defaut recurrent sur les ecrans a retro LED (j'ai un peu la meme chose sur ma TV Samsung d'ailleurs).


----------



## Xian (28 Avril 2010)

J'ai continué à vous lire régulièrement et silencieusement. Je reviens un peu 

Je ne dirais pas, comme Bamboogroove que le problème est réglé, mais on dirait que ça va vraiment beaucoup mieux.

Dès que j'ai un moment à la maison, j'appelle le SAV pour un changement de dalle, à moins qu'ils ne choisissent de changer la machine.

Petite comparaison : je viens de recevoir en test pour le boulot un Dell Latitude 4300, un petit portable de 13.3" : première constatation : quand l'écran est éteint, il n'est pas noir, il est vert. La page de test des bandes grises apparait bleue. Je suppose qu'on doit pouvoir régler le gamma ou quelque chose comme ça. les couleurs ne sont pas homogènes, et il y a des fuites de lumière, comme sur l'iMac 27". Pourtant, c'est un tout petit écran.

Je trouve que ça relativise pas mal les insatisfactions qu'on peut lire plus haut.

Je vous tiendrai au courant des suites


----------



## macalex73 (28 Avril 2010)

moi j'ai un 21,5.... pas de jaunisse, pas de fuite de lumière, pas de bruit de DD...

J'en suis super content !


----------



## fusion (28 Avril 2010)

macalex73 a dit:


> moi j'ai un 21,5.... pas de jaunisse, pas de fuite de lumière, pas de bruit de DD...
> 
> J'en suis super content !



hey! comment il se la pète lui...!!

ouias mais il te manque 5,5 pouces héhé  y'a pas eu de soucis sur les 21,5 je crois. la taille de la dalle aidant surement. je les aime bien moi ces 21,5, dommage qu'ils n'aient pas mis de i5 dedans 

plus sérieusement, les écrans des imac 27 d'aujourd'hui sont bien mieux! après ils restent surement qqs petits défauts mais pour moi, pas du tout éliminatoires!
faut pas non plus etre trop exigeant à en devenir parano!


----------



## vancomathias (28 Avril 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> je ne désespère pas, si bambougroove et d'autres membres on réussi à avoir un imac "parfait" je vais persévérer,  je ne me contenterais pas d'un imac neuf avec des défauts, aussi mineurs soit ils.
> 
> Tant qu'ils ne se seront pas lassés de m'échanger les machines, ça reste possible !




Tu sais comme je l'ai posté au par avant ;

Changement de 3 écran chez moi et ... Toujours pas content ...

J'ai un oeil de photographe ...

Les imac pour le prix avec ne l'oublions pas avec un écran LG !!!!


Le choix imac ou mac pro ?!!!

Mon choix imac 27 i7 et un écran lacie 526 !!!

Courage a toi


----------



## bambougroove (28 Avril 2010)

Xian a dit:


> Je ne dirais pas, comme Bamboogroove que le problème est réglé, mais on dirait que ça va vraiment beaucoup mieux.


Je précise de nouveau, puisque manifestement il y a incompréhension 
*le problème de la jaunisse est réglé puisque solutionné par Apple depuis environ la mi-mars !!
*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h45 ----------




fusion a dit:


> y'a pas eu de soucis sur les 21,5 je crois.


Il y a eu également des soucis avec les 21,5", mais moins que pour le 27".
Voir sur le forum et ici : http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php

En ce qui concerne l'absence de fuites de lumière (dans le sens où les 4 coins de l'écran sont plus lumineux) signalée par macalex73, je suis sceptique.


----------



## dumfrog (28 Avril 2010)

J'ai acheté mon iMac 21"5 hier et si je suis ici, c'est que j'ai constaté un léger dégradé jaune vers le bas de l'écran.

Rien de très gênant, d'autant que c'est parce que je suis maniaque que je m'en suis rendu compte ; je suppose donc que le problème doit être en partie solutionné ...mais pas complètement 

Mon iMac a les numéros suivants (pour les experts) :
W80076SB5PC
0DAC4FB9-D569-5B2C-A6C3-C8AEF2444F2F


----------



## bambougroove (28 Avril 2010)

dumfrog a dit:


> J'ai acheté mon iMac 21"5 hier et si je suis ici, c'est que j'ai constaté un léger dégradé jaune vers le bas de l'écran.
> 
> Rien de très gênant, d'autant que c'est parce que je suis maniaque que je m'en suis rendu compte ; je suppose donc que le problème doit être en partie solutionné ...mais pas complètement
> 
> ...


Le problème est solutionné depuis la mi-mars, soit environ la semaine 12. 
Voir plus haut dans la discussion pour les détails.

Ton exemplaire date de la semaine 07 > voir avec Apple pour un échange ou un remplacement de la dalle.


----------



## tiguanito (28 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Le problème est solutionné depuis la mi-mars, soit environ la semaine 12.



Correction: il y a des ameliorations depuis mi-mars, mais ce n'est pas solutionne. Je viens d'aller voir chez un copain qui a recu son week 16 27", tout chaud sorti du four, et c'est pareil que chez moi. Jaunisse faible, mais pas 100% absente.


----------



## bambougroove (28 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Correction: il y a des ameliorations depuis mi-mars, mais ce n'est pas solutionne. Je viens d'aller voir chez un copain qui a recu son week 16 27", tout chaud sorti du four, et c'est pareil que chez moi. Jaunisse faible, mais pas 100% absente.


Des cas isolés peuvent persister même pour des exemplaires réellement neufs et récents (commandé sur l'AppleStore et avec une semaine de fabrication qui correspond), mais la solution existe (encore une fois) ce qui n'était pas le cas avant la mi-mars > voir Apple pour un remplacement de la dalle ou un échange.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)

ça c'est quand il est éteint , non ?


----------



## tiguanito (28 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Des cas isolés peuvent persister même pour des exemplaires réellement neufs et récents (commandé sur l'AppleStore et avec une semaine de fabrication qui correspond), mais la solution existe (encore une fois) ce qui n'était pas le cas avant la mi-mars > voir Apple pour un remplacement de la dalle ou un échange.



Je ne vois pas comment il pourrait encore y avoir des cas avec des machines neuves s'ils ont completement solutionne le probleme ? Je pense qu'il y a plus de controles qualite, ou un effort quelque part, d'ou la diminution de ce probleme. Mais clairement pas de modification materiel qui fait disparaitre ca. 
Et sur macrumors et forum Apple, il y a des gens qui parlent de nouveaux cas d'ecrans jaunes tous les jours.


----------



## bambougroove (28 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Et sur macrumors et forum Apple, il y a des gens qui parlent de nouveaux cas d'ecrans jaunes tous les jours.


Visiblement j'ai eu beaucoup de chance d'avoir 2 iMac 27" i7 fabriqués semaine 12 et 13 en Chine sans jaunisse


----------



## tiguanito (28 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Visiblement j'ai eu beaucoup de chance d'avoir 2 iMac 27" i7 fabriqués semaine 12 et 13 en Chine sans jaunisse



C'est clair, et je peux te dire que beaucoup de monde t'envie 
notamment ceux qui contribuent ici:
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=824940&page=97


----------



## dumfrog (28 Avril 2010)

J'ai contacté la Fnac (puisque c'est là que je l'ai acheté), qui reconnaît que le problème s'est présenté à eux à plusieurs reprises.

La garantie fonctionne, pas de souci, sous réserve que les techniciens constatent le problème.

Mon iMac étant apparemment de la semaine 7, j'ai peur qu'on me donne en échange une machine qui aura le même défaut.

Que me conseillez-vous ? Je prends ce qu'on me donne ou j'attends (je ne suis pas pressé) ?

Comment reconnaître une machine de fabrication récente (> semaine 12) ?
C'est le numéro que je mets en bleu ici ? W80076SB5PC


----------



## bambougroove (28 Avril 2010)

dumfrog a dit:


> Comment reconnaître une machine de fabrication récente (> semaine 12) ?
> C'est le numéro que je mets en bleu ici ? W80076SB5PC


W8 = Chine
0 = 2010
07 = semaine de fabrication


----------



## dumfrog (28 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> W8 = Chine
> 0 = 2010
> 07 = semaine de fabrication



Merci, me voilà correctement armé pour mon rdv de ce soir au SAV Fnac


----------



## Xian (28 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Je précise de nouveau, puisque manifestement il y a incompréhension
> *le problème de la jaunisse est réglé puisque solutionné par Apple depuis environ la mi-mars !!
> *


Ne nous énervons pas.

Pour moi, résolu, ça veut dire qu'il n'y a plus d'ordi avec la jaunisse, et cela, ce n'est pas certain. Si on passe de 9/10 écrans avec la jaunisse à 1/10, ça veut dire amélioré, pas résolu.

 Mais je me dis que la situation est suffisamment améliorée pour que je tente ma chance.

la disparition de la bande sombre en bas d'écran me ferait déjà plaisir


----------



## macalex73 (28 Avril 2010)

Je viens de regarder le numéro de serie de mon imac 21,5 ca donne:

VM017GJJ...

VM : republique tcheque ?

0 : 2010

17: semaine 17 ????????

Petit souci, la semaine 17 c'est la semaine prochaine.......

Ils savent voyager dans le temps les imacs ?


----------



## dumfrog (28 Avril 2010)

macalex73 a dit:


> 17: semaine 17 ????????
> 
> Petit souci, la semaine 17 c'est la semaine prochaine.......
> 
> Ils savent voyager dans le temps les imacs ?


Et m... , encore une fuite d'un ingé Apple... La prochaine version de Time Machine est révélée    (oui, oui, je sais où est la porte).


----------



## poussin2609 (28 Avril 2010)

bonjour,
Imac 27 pouce i5 recu ce jour
Pas de probleme de jaunisse pas de saut d'ecran pas de pixel mort apres 5 heures d'utilisations
juste pour dire qu'il yen a qui marche bien, enfin j'espere, bonne soiree a tous


----------



## dumfrog (28 Avril 2010)

De retour de la Fnac Lille (machine échangée sans discuter, c'était la première bonne nouvelle du jour).

La mauvaise, c'est qu'il n'y avait en stock que des machines fin 2009/début 2010 ; en tout cas rien datant d'après la semaine 12.

J'ai opté pour une machine qui porte le n° suivant : W8953HXR5PC (53ème semaine de 2009 ?????), histoire de ne pas retomber sur ma série semaine 7 de 2010.

Si on regarde bien, c'est toujours un poil moins blanc en bas de l'écran qu'en haut, mais moins marqué que sur la machine rendue. Par ailleurs, pas de pixel mort. Conclusion : je ne bouge plus de chez moi, ça me va comme ça 

Je pense que ce phénomène doit être lié au processus de production de la dalle, et qu'il est plus ou moins marqué, en fonction de paramètres qui nous échappent.

Un peu dommage néanmoins qu'Apple ne suive pas plus ce genre de contrariété. Ca me rappelle mon Mac mini intel qui ronronnait 

Cela dit, cela dit... je suis super content d'être revenu à Mac OS, la nouvelle souris est un régal, le silence incroyable, j'ai tout sous la main, c'est beau, je ne ferai plus l'erreur de repartir sous PC !!!


----------



## chrisbi92 (28 Avril 2010)

Salut les jeunes,

J'ai récupéré mon 27" ce matin chez darty, résultat: changement de la dalle et test OK.

Je viens de le brancher, bon plus aucune poussières, et la jaunisse y'a plus l'air d'en avoir... Mais je trouve mon écran différent, les reflets sous certains angles de vue sont différents de celui d'avant... Rien à voir avec une anomalie, je le trouve juste différent.

On verra ça mieux demain matin. la tombé de la nuit rend les écran plus "beau" je pense. Mais même après je vais le surveiller, c'est mon premier mac et le fait qu'il soit déjà parti au SAV une fois, m'a fait perdre confiance vis à vis du produit.

voila voila


----------



## bambougroove (28 Avril 2010)

Xian a dit:


> Pour moi, résolu, ça veut dire qu'il n'y a plus d'ordi avec la jaunisse, et cela, ce n'est pas certain. Si on passe de 9/10 écrans avec la jaunisse à 1/10, ça veut dire amélioré, pas résolu.


On parle effectivement de deux choses différentes 



Xian a dit:


> Mais je me dis que la situation est suffisamment améliorée pour que je tente ma chance.


Justement je me dis le contraire  
Après une période "d'accalmie" à partir de la mi-mars, les problèmes de jaunisse sur des modèles neufs ont l'air de resurgir d'après des témoignages, surtout sur des forums anglophones comme indiqué plus haut :mouais:



Xian a dit:


> la disparition de la bande sombre en bas d'écran me ferait déjà plaisir


Si la jaunisse a disparu sur mes iMac semaine 12 et 13, en revanche la bande légèrement grisée au-dessus du Dock est toujours présente mais nettement plus discrète.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h41 ----------




dumfrog a dit:


> JSi on regarde bien, c'est toujours un poil moins blanc en bas de l'écran qu'en haut, mais moins marqué que sur la machine rendue. Par ailleurs, pas de pixel mort. Conclusion : je ne bouge plus de chez moi, ça me va comme ça


S'il n'a pas d'autres défauts c'est déjà ça, garde-le tu pourras toujours faire remplacer la dalle plus tard dans le cadre de la garantie légale


----------



## chafpa (28 Avril 2010)

macalex73 a dit:


> moi j'ai un 21,5.... pas de jaunisse, pas de fuite de lumière, pas de bruit de DD...
> 
> J'en suis super content !


Rassures-toi, c'est monnaie courante sur les 21,5" 

Laisses s'ébahir les possesseurs de 27" de la splendeur de leurs écrans. T'inquiètes pas, t'es pas tout seul à être super content de ton 21,5" sans soucis


----------



## bambougroove (28 Avril 2010)

macalex73 a dit:


> Petit souci, la semaine 17 c'est la semaine prochaine.....


La semaine 17 a commencé le 26 avril 
http://mon.calendrier.free.fr/?y=2010&lg=fr

Et pour dumfrog, la semaine 53 le 28 décembre 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h54 ----------




chrisbi92 a dit:


> J'ai récupéré mon 27" ce matin chez darty, résultat: changement de la dalle et test OK.
> 
> Je viens de le brancher, bon plus aucune poussières, et la jaunisse y'a plus l'air d'en avoir... Mais je trouve mon écran différent, les reflets sous certains angles de vue sont différents de celui d'avant... *Rien à voir avec une anomalie, je le trouve juste différent.*


C'est bien décrit, j'ai également eu cette impression


----------



## Orphanis (29 Avril 2010)

Retour sur mon IMac 27" i-7 semaine 16: il demeure une très très légère jaunisse mais rien de grave, il faut vraiment faire le test en étant très attentif pour la voir, bref de ce côté là pas de problème. 
Par contre, il y a un sifflement très aigu quand la luminosité est à fond et une sorte de bruit de grattement quand elle est au minimum. Est-ce quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ? Dois-je le renvoyer à votre avis ? 

Amicalement


----------



## bambougroove (29 Avril 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> il y a un sifflement très aigu quand la luminosité est à fond et une sorte de bruit de grattement quand elle est au minimum. Est-ce quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ? Dois-je le renvoyer à votre avis ?


Fais une recherche sur le forum il y a eu plusieurs discussions à ce sujet (grésillement), dont une très récemment (je ne sais plus où, peut-être dans la rubrique "switch et conseils d'achat"), et il ressort que ce problème n'est pas encore réglé pour certains membres et qu'il serait peut-être dû à ton environnement.

Solutions : soit effectuer un échange, soit installer l'application "Shade" (je cite le nom de mémoire je n'ai pas eu ce problème avec 5 exemplaires) pour contourner ce souci en attendant une éventuelle solution de la part d'Apple.


EDIT : j'ai retrouvé dans mes notifications par mail l'une des discussions à ce sujet :
http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/gresillement-luminosite-imac-27-pouces-282860-4.html


----------



## tiguanito (29 Avril 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> Retour sur mon IMac 27" i-7 semaine 16: il demeure une très très légère jaunisse mais rien de grave, il faut vraiment faire le test en étant très attentif pour la voir, bref de ce côté là pas de problème.
> Par contre, il y a un sifflement très aigu quand la luminosité est à fond et une sorte de bruit de grattement quand elle est au minimum. Est-ce quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ? Dois-je le renvoyer à votre avis ?
> 
> Amicalement



Comme moi pour la teinte jaune. 
Hier j'ai appele pour le renvoyer (et remboursement car reconditionne), mais dans l'attende de l'appel du tranporteur, je continue a l'utiliser, et a me demander si c'est le bon choix. Je n'ai pas de barre grise, pas de gresillement, aucun autre soucis (a part fuites de lumiere mais c'est presque inevitable avec cette techno et taille d'ecran).. .. donc peu de chance que j'ai mieux une autre fois.


----------



## tedy57 (29 Avril 2010)

c'est à toi de voir, si tu le renvois juste parce qu'il a des defaults que tu ne vois pas au quotidien c'est limite, mais par contre si c'est quelque chose qui te gène dans ton utilisation là c'est justifié.

Pour les échanges... c'est un peu hasardeux mais il faut y croire ! tant qu'ils sont capables de t'échanger 5 à 6 fois une machine pour en avoir 1 bonne, autant en profiter !


----------



## bambougroove (29 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Comme moi pour la teinte jaune.
> Hier j'ai appele pour le renvoyer (et remboursement car reconditionne), mais dans l'attende de l'appel du tranporteur, je continue a l'utiliser, et a me demander si c'est le bon choix. Je n'ai pas de barre grise, pas de gresillement, aucun autre soucis (a part fuites de lumiere mais c'est presque inevitable avec cette techno et taille d'ecran).. .. donc peu de chance que j'ai mieux une autre fois.


Dans le cadre du refurb, je l'aurais gardé et fais remplacer la dalle avec la garantie.
Etant donné qu'apparemment ils ne sont pas vérifiés en ce qui concerne la jaunisse, c'est risquer un problème identique ou d'autres :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h09 ----------




tedy57 a dit:


> Pour les échanges... c'est un peu hasardeux mais il faut y croire ! tant qu'ils sont capables de t'échanger 5 à 6 fois une machine pour en avoir 1 bonne, autant en profiter !


Oui, dans le cadre d'un achat sur l'AppleStore, pour le refurb c'est beaucoup plus risqué tant qu'Apple aura du stock ancien à écouler (nombreux retours et échanges depuis la sortie jusqu'en mars).


----------



## tiguanito (29 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Dans le cadre du refurb, je l'aurais gardé et fais remplacer la dalle avec la garantie.
> Etant donné qu'apparemment ils ne sont pas vérifiés en ce qui concerne la jaunisse, c'est risquer un problème identique ou d'autres :mouais:
> .




Effectivement, mais ils ne me l'ont pas propose chez Apple Care. M'ont juste propose de renvoyer, et d'obtenir un remboursement. J'avoue etre un peu decu de le renvoyer, d'un autre cote pas envie de me dire ensuite pendant des mois/annees "quelle belle machine, si seulement l'ecran etait impeccable aussi".
Bref, la machine repart lundi prochain. Puis j'attendrai la prochaine mise a jour (dans 1-5 mois avec un peu de chance), en esperant au moins que la qualite des ecrans soient plus constantes.


----------



## chrisbi92 (29 Avril 2010)

Salut les jeunes;

Bon alors après inspection à la lumière du jour ce matin, la vitre à l'intérieur est crade, traces de je ne sais quoi... ils ont bien changé la dalle, mais surement oublier de netoyer un peu. Bref il est reparti cette après midi... aller retour chez apple polysoft, encore 1 semaine d'absence.

J'adore. (mais je m'approche du but).


----------



## bambougroove (29 Avril 2010)

chrisbi92 a dit:


> J'adore. (mais je m'approche du but).


Yep !!
C'est aussi aventureux que la quête du Saint-Graal 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h59 ----------




tiguanito a dit:


> Effectivement, mais ils ne me l'ont pas propose chez Apple Care. ...


Faut pas attendre qu'il te le "propose", négocier avec eux (de préférence l'AppleStore) ils sont très conciliants.
S'agissant du refurb c'est peut-être géré différemment mais tente au moins le coup.



tiguanito a dit:


> J'avoue etre un peu decu de le renvoyer, d'un autre cote pas envie de me dire ensuite pendant des mois/annees "quelle belle machine, si seulement l'ecran etait impeccable aussi".


C'est compréhensible, moi aussi je voulais qu'il soit tout beau tout parfait mon iMacounet


----------



## claodio (29 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Yep !!
> C'est aussi aventureux que la quête du Saint-Graal
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h59 ----------
> ...


 Bonsoir moi je voulais dire a tous si votre écran a la jaunisse  faite remplacer la dalle Apres vous n'avez plus de problemes  Pour moi la dalle a ete changée le 15 avril a mon domicile par un employé de Maintronic de Strasbourg ,ca a duré  10 minutes et depuis un iMac impeccable d'un blanc blanc sans bande sombre au dessus du dock  Je pense que les dalles de remplacement  sont vérifiées pour etre sans problemes


----------



## tiguanito (29 Avril 2010)

claodio a dit:


> Bonsoir moi je voulais dire a tous si votre écran a la jaunisse  faite remplacer la dalle Apres vous n'avez plus de problemes  Pour moi la dalle a ete changée le 15 avril a mon domicile par un employé de Maintronic de Strasbourg ,ca a duré  10 minutes et depuis un iMac impeccable d'un blanc blanc sans bande sombre au dessus du dock  Je pense que les dalles de remplacement  sont vérifiées pour etre sans problemes



Ton écran avait la jaunisse avant remplacement ? effectivement c'est une bonne solution à ce moment la. Je ne sais pas pourquoi ils ne me l'ont pas proposé. Mon iMac est sensé partir lundi, si ça se trouve je peux encore rattraper le coup. 
Le nouvel écran est vraiment impeccable, vraiment bien blanc de haut en bas ? ils ont fait ça bien ?


----------



## claodio (30 Avril 2010)

Oui tu peux me croire  ecran blanc de chez blanc de bas en haut et sans le trait sombre au dessus du dock  Le premier iMac  semaine 52 m'a été remplacé  par un semaine 07 qui avait aussi la jaunisse  et j'ai bien fait d'accepté le remplacement de la dalle en plus il sont venus chez moi et 10 minute plus tard un iMac sans problemes


----------



## chauchette (30 Avril 2010)

claodio a dit:


> Oui tu peux me croire  ecran blanc de chez blanc de bas en haut et sans le trait sombre au dessus du dock  Le premier iMac  semaine 52 m'a été remplacé  par un semaine 07 qui avait aussi la jaunisse  et j'ai bien fait d'accepté le remplacement de la dalle en plus il sont venus chez moi et 10 minute plus tard un iMac sans problemes



Si ça, ça donne pas envie de faire changer sa dalle ! Je crois que je vais faire le pas dès la semaine prochaine !

@Xian : on est dans la même situation, c'est le bon moment pour faire changer sa dalle d'après toi ?


----------



## tiguanito (1 Mai 2010)

J'ai rappelé AppleCare. Mon 27" légèrement jaune refurbish doit repartir lundi, et donc je voulais savoir s'il y avait une possibilité d'échange d'écran. J'ai d'abord parlé à un technicien, puis on m'a passé un responsable qui m'a dit les choses suivantes:
- ils récupèrent encore certains écrans jaunes pour les analyser. Le mien (légère jaunisse sur le milieu-bas /droite est un cas qu'ils ont déjà, donc pas besoin de le récupérer)
- ils ne peuvent pas me garantir que l'échange de l'écran règle le probleme, car les ingénieurs travaillent toujours dessus.
- seraient Ok pour que je fasse l'échange d'écran, tout en sachant qu'ensuite on ne peut plus renvoyer l'iMac pour se faire rembourser (si jamais toujours pas Ok)

Conclusion, je laisse partir mon iMac lundi  car je ne veux pas prendre le risque de garder un écran imparfait a la fin (j'attendais/j'espérais un message de leur part du genre: oui changez l'écran, ça réglera votre problème, on n'a que des écrans impeccable maintenant. Mais non à priori).


----------



## bambougroove (1 Mai 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> - ils ne peuvent pas me garantir que l'échange de l'écran règle le probleme, car les ingénieurs travaillent toujours dessus.
> ...
> (j'attendais/j'espérais un message de leur part du genre: oui changez l'écran, ça réglera votre problème, on n'a que des écrans impeccable maintenant. Mais non à priori).


C'est donc toujours la "loterie" :mouais:


----------



## tefal (1 Mai 2010)

Salut,
en effet c'est le mot: il y a très peu de chances d'avoir un imac parfait.
Mon expérience est assez douloureuse, le premier que j'ai eu, un neuf en i7, 2To était une vraie m...; le deuxième issu du refurb était en légère amélioration: il était silencieux, mais avait un bel écran jaune, le dernier, neuf produit en semaine 17, arrivé hier, est bruyant; le ventilo du cpu s'affole pour un rien (avec 10% d'utilisation cpu, il est pratiquement à fond...) et le bas de l'écran est ... jaune. Allez, j'ai envie de persister, lundi j'appelle pour un remplacement...


----------



## bambougroove (1 Mai 2010)

tefal a dit:


> en effet c'est le mot: il y a très peu de chances d'avoir un imac parfait.


"très peu de chance" ... n'exagérons rien 



tefal a dit:


> Mon expérience est assez douloureuse ...


Vii !! Comme la mienne et d'autres sur ce forum et je compatis 

Mon 5ème iMac 27" reçu le 1er avril  est une merveille :love: et le mot est faible pour décrire le ressenti de l'utilisation aussi bien au niveau esthétique, tactile que technique avec Mac OS X 
Bref : quand il marche bien il mérite vraiment tous les superlatifs flatteurs dont est friand Steve Jobs 



tefal a dit:


> Allez, j'ai envie de persister, lundi j'appelle pour un remplacement...


Yep


----------



## welou (2 Mai 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> "très peu de chance" ... n'exagérons rien


Si, très peu de chance d'avoir un iMac 27 i7 parfait.


----------



## tiguanito (3 Mai 2010)

Au final le mien repart aujourd'hui alimenter le stock des refurbished.

A l'heure actuelle, il y a un stock vraiment impressionant de refurbished:
i7 : 195
i5 : 137
Coreduo: 355 !!

ca fait pas loin de 700x exemplaires en ecran 27", dispo de suite ... ca commence a ressembler a du  destockage ca.

Et sur Apple Store US, c'est plus de 1000x iMac 27" dispo en refurbished aujourd'hui, on ne peut pas connaitre le nombre exact car la commande est limitee a 999x


----------



## tefal (3 Mai 2010)

Salut,
remplacement également demandé. En espérant que le quatrième soit le bon...
Je pense aussi que le déstockage a commencé.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (3 Mai 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> ca fait pas loin de 700x exemplaires en ecran 27", dispo de suite ... ca  commence a ressembler a du  destockage ca.


sur quel refurb ?


----------



## tiguanito (3 Mai 2010)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> sur quel refurb ?



celui de Apple Store en ligne ...


----------



## Xian (3 Mai 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> celui de Apple Store en ligne ...


Le suisse ?


----------



## tiguanito (3 Mai 2010)

Xian a dit:


> Le suisse ?



Y a du refurbished en quantite sur tous.


----------



## Xian (3 Mai 2010)

700 machines, j'imagine quand même que c'est pour toute l'Europe, non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h00 ----------

Hé ! le 1.000ème message est passé sans même qu'on s'en rende compte. Félicitations à Crisbi92  Il a gagné quoi ? 



chrisbi92 a dit:


> Salut les jeunes,
> 
> J'ai récupéré mon 27" ce matin chez darty, résultat: changement de la dalle et test OK.
> 
> ...


----------



## bambougroove (3 Mai 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> ca fait pas loin de 700x exemplaires en ecran 27", dispo de suite ... ca commence a ressembler a du  destockage ca.
> 
> Et sur Apple Store US, c'est plus de 1000x iMac 27" dispo en refurbished aujourd'hui, on ne peut pas connaitre le nombre exact car la commande est limitee a 999x


Ces chiffres n'ont rien d'étonnant étant donné le nombre "important" (mais inconnu exactement) de retours et d'échanges depuis la sortie en octobre/novembre dernier.
Dans mon cas, il y en a 4 au refurb 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h44 ----------




Xian a dit:


> Hé ! le 1.000ème message est passé sans même qu'on s'en rende compte. Félicitations à Crisbi92  Il a gagné quoi ?


Un iMac avec un écran sublime ... sans jaunisse


----------



## Xian (3 Mai 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> ... un iMac avec un bel écran sans jaunisse


Merci à bambou pour le cadeau. C'est donc le dernier que tu as reçu que tu donnes


----------



## bambougroove (3 Mai 2010)

Xian a dit:


> Merci à bambou pour le cadeau. C'est donc le dernier que tu as reçu que tu donnes


 

Je parlais bien sûr de celui de *chrisbi92* qui n'a plus la jaunisse depuis le changement de la dalle


----------



## Xian (3 Mai 2010)

J'espère pouvoir venir vous dire dans quelques jours que j'ai un i7 sans jaunisse aussi.


----------



## djio101 (3 Mai 2010)

Salut, vous les trouvez où, sur le refurb, les quantités disponibles d'iMac ???


----------



## tiguanito (3 Mai 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> Salut, vous les trouvez où, sur le refurb, les quantités disponibles d'iMac ???




Salut, suffit de mettre dans le panier un grand nombre (genre 999), et voir a combien il limite pour la commande ...

Ce matin c'etait
i7 : 195
i5 : 137
Coreduo: 355 !!

et maintenant:
i7 : 193
i5 : 124
Coreduo: 354 !!

ca ne descend pas tres vite tout ca !


----------



## theikid (5 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai bien suivit le post et comme je pense commander mon 27 i7 dans les jours qui viennent je voudrait quand même avoir votre avis car j'ai 2 possibilité :

- le commander en neuf par le biais de l'AOC de ma copine au prix 1740
- le commander sur le refurb pour 1690

Je me dit que pour50e ça m'évitera peux être des emmerdes non?

Merci en tous les cas


----------



## bambougroove (5 Mai 2010)

theikid a dit:


> Je me dit que pour50e ça m'évitera peux être des emmerdes non?


Pas forcément 

En tout cas, étant donné la différence minime, j'opterais pour un neuf


----------



## chauchette (5 Mai 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> En tout cas, étant donné la différence minime, j'opterais pour un neuf



Moi aussi !


----------



## theikid (5 Mai 2010)

yes je vais partir sur du neuf avec peux être un peu de pot je n'aurais pas la jaunisse  Merci à vous.


----------



## jeremyxy (5 Mai 2010)

Pour ma part, j'ai reçu mon iMac 27" i7 (semaine 18) et aucun problème de jaunisse. J'ai beau faire les tests plusieurs fois, je n'y vois rien ! OUF.


----------



## bambougroove (5 Mai 2010)

jeremyxy a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai reçu mon iMac 27" i7 (semaine 18) et aucun problème de jaunisse. J'ai beau faire les tests plusieurs fois, je n'y vois rien ! OUF.


Cool


----------



## chauchette (6 Mai 2010)

Des news pour mon écran jaune. Je viens d'appeler AppleCare :
Je dois prendre contacte avec le centre de réparation le plus proche de chez moi pour prendre RDV directement avec eux.
Mon interlocuteur m'a dit de l'emmener :mouais: la bonne blague c'est à 100 km de chez moi 
Toujours sous garantie, les frais c'est pour la pomme (et pas pour ma pomme).

La procédure est normale pour vous ?

GRRRRR, je viens d'appeler le centre agrée c'est à moi d'apporter le mac, qu'est ce que je fais, j'envoie la facture d'essence à Steve ????


----------



## bambougroove (6 Mai 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> GRRRRR, je viens d'appeler le centre agrée c'est à moi d'apporter le mac, qu'est ce que je fais, j'envoie la facture d'essence à Steve ????


Et vii c'est râlant.

D'où l'intérêt de prendre le contrat AppleCare qui t'aurais permis un dépannage à domicile.
De nos jours, il est plus indispensable que jamais ...


----------



## Xian (6 Mai 2010)

Faut voir : si on habite pas loin d'un SAV, ce n'est peut-être pas indispensable. Par contre, il y a peut-être moyen de discuter un peu plus avec Apple pour qu'ils viennent chercher la machine à domicile.


----------



## chauchette (6 Mai 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Et vii c'est râlant.
> 
> D'où l'intérêt de prendre le contrat AppleCare qui t'aurais permis un dépannage à domicile.
> De nos jours, il est plus indispensable que jamais ...



Je compte prendre l'AppleCare un jour ou l'autre de toute façon, qu'est-ce je fais une fois que je l'ai pris ? Je rappelle et je demande une réparation à domicile (j'imagine qu'il y a seulement l'AppleCare qui propose ce service, non?).

  		 		Pour info, les centres agréés les plus proches sont à 100 km...


----------



## tedy57 (6 Mai 2010)

Salut, je confirme n'ayant pas d'apple care ils sont venus réparer à domicile après discussion, dans un premier temps ils sont venus chercher la machine chez moi, met en avant dans ta négociation que l'écran jaune c'est un vice de fabrication et que c'est inadmissible pour du matériel neuf, que à ce prix tu n'as pas à redépenser de l'argent pour emmener ta machine, dis aussi que le temps de réparation est extrêmement pénalisant pour toi

Enfin pour faire bref, ça se négocie, demande à parler au responsable, fait l'outrée, remet sur la table le communiqué de S. Jobs


----------



## chauchette (6 Mai 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> Salut, je confirme n'ayant pas d'apple care ils sont venus réparer à domicile après discussion, dans un premier temps ils sont venus chercher la machine chez moi, met en avant dans ta négociation que l'écran jaune c'est un vice de fabrication et que c'est inadmissible pour du matériel neuf, que à ce prix tu n'as pas à redépenser de l'argent pour emmener ta machine, dis aussi que le temps de réparation est extrêmement pénalisant pour toi
> 
> Enfin pour faire bref, ça se négocie, demande à parler au responsable, fait l'outrée, remet sur la table le communiqué de S. Jobs



Dépannage à domicile, ça marche dans un rayon de 80 km, donc c'est pas possible pour moi  (cf conditions générales AppleCare).


----------



## bambougroove (6 Mai 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> Dépannage à domicile, ça marche dans un rayon de 80 km, donc c'est pas possible pour moi  (cf conditions générales AppleCare).


Vii c'est pourquoi j'ai pris l'AppleCare, je suis à 120 km du Centre le plus proche. 
Le changement de ma vitre qui a un léger défaut sera effectué à domicile.

176 euros pour 3 ans de tranquillité, ce n'est pas si cher en définitive.


----------



## chauchette (6 Mai 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Vii c'est pourquoi j'ai pris l'AppleCare, je suis à 120 km du Centre le plus proche.
> 
> 176 euros pour 3 ans de tranquillité, ce n'est pas si cher en définitive.



C'est sûr que c'est pas cher, c'est vite rentabilisé si je compte l'essence et l'autoroute ^^
Me reste plus que faire un saut sur le site d'Apple


----------



## tedy57 (6 Mai 2010)

dans mon cas sans apple care ils sont venus de Lyon jusqu'à Beaune, et là il y a plus de 80km, mais c'est sur qu'après l'apple care c'est plus sécurisant sur le long terme, j'attends déjà d'avoir u imac correct avant de me pencher sur son avenir, bon courage


----------



## bambougroove (6 Mai 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> C'est sûr que c'est pas cher, c'est vite rentabilisé si je compte l'essence et l'autoroute ^^
> Me reste plus que faire un saut sur le site d'Apple


Hum négocie peut-être avant pour l'intervention à domicile, c'est en effet un rayon de 80 km, il y en a peut-être un plus proche de chez moi ?? En tout cas, c'est OK pour ma vitre elle sera changée sur place sans frais.

Néanmoins, avec l'AppleCare les frais d'envoi et de retours au Centre de réparation sont pris en charge par Apple :


> (iii) Le service de re&#769;paration par envoi du mate&#769;riel en panne par courrier est offert pour la plupart des Produits couverts. Lorsque Apple de&#769;cide que votre Produit Couvert peut e&#770;tre re&#769;pare&#769; moyennant ce service, Apple vous enverra des lettres de transport pre&#769;paye&#769;es (et au cas ou&#768; vous ne posse&#769;deriez plus l&#8217;emballage original, Apple peut vous faire parvenir un emballage) afin que vous expe&#769;diez le Produit Couvert a&#768; l&#8217;un des centres de re&#769;paration Apple conforme&#769;ment a&#768; ses instructions. Lorsque la re&#769;paration est termine&#769;e, le centre de re&#769;paration Apple vous renvoie le Produit Couvert. Apple paiera les frais d&#8217;expe&#769;dition aller-retour a&#768; partir de l&#8217;endroit ou&#768; est situe&#769; le Produit Couvert a&#768; la condition que vous respectiez toutes les instructions fournies par Apple.


Les conditions générales complètes :
http://www.apple.com/legal/applecare/appgeos.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h08 ----------




tedy57 a dit:


> dans mon cas sans apple care ils sont venus de Lyon jusqu'à Beaune, et là il y a plus de 80km, mais c'est sur qu'après l'apple care c'est plus sécurisant sur le long terme, j'attends déjà d'avoir u imac correct avant de me pencher sur son avenir, bon courage


Vii c'est ce que j'ai fait, je n'ai pris l'AppleCare que pour le 5ème iMac qui fonctionne bien, à part ce très léger défaut de vitre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h09 ----------




bambougroove a dit:


> il y en a peut-être un plus proche de chez moi ??


Ben non, c'est bien ça les centres les plus proches sont à 120 et 108 km de mon domicile.
Vérifier sur cette page : http://www.apple.com/fr/buy/locator/


----------



## Vouzemoi (6 Mai 2010)

ha vous trouvez normal que l'applecare soit indispensable ??? Pour un produit de ce type, ce qui devrait être obligatoire c'est qu'il soit sans défaut.
Rajouter près de 200  sous prétexte que le produit à 9 chance sur 10 d'être retourné c'est pas mince comme plus value d'achat.


----------



## chauchette (6 Mai 2010)

J'ai rappelé AppleCare 2 fois pour leur demander si l'AppleCare permettait une réparation à domicile. Premier coups de fil, je suis tombé sur une fille très sympa qui m'a expliqué pas mal de choses. J'ai rappelé en espérant retomber sur elle... sa voix avait muée et pris un accent :mouais: : "euh non pas d'autres questions, merci".


----------



## claodio (6 Mai 2010)

chauchette a dit:


> Dépannage à domicile, ça marche dans un rayon de 80 km, donc c'est pas possible pour moi  (cf conditions générales AppleCare).


   pour mon changement de dalle a domicile Maintronic est venu de strasbourg  150 km de chez moi  pour 10 mn de travail avec un résultat parfait Plus de jaunisse un blanc de blanc de  chez blanc En plus je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il ne chauffe pratiquement plus


----------



## bambougroove (6 Mai 2010)

Vouzemoi a dit:


> ha vous trouvez normal que l'applecare soit indispensable ??? Pour un produit de ce type, ce qui devrait être obligatoire c'est qu'il soit sans défaut.
> Rajouter près de 200 &#8364; sous prétexte que le produit à 9 chance sur 10 d'être retourné c'est pas mince comme plus value d'achat.


Entre vous et moi ... ne mélangeons pas tout 

Le produit s'il est défectueux peut être retourné et échangé aux frais d'Apple ou remboursé sans motif particulier pendant 14 jours calendaires dans le cadre d'un achat sur l'AppleStore en ligne.

Le contrat AppleCare apporte des facilités complémentaires dans le cadre de la garantie légale de 1 an, et une protection supplémentaire concernant la qualité de fabrication des composants ... le "made in China" ce n'est pas particulier à Apple 
Il sera également utile dans 12 mois + 3 mois, ou dans 3 ans + 3 mois, le remplacement d'un composant pouvant très vite être coûteux hors garantie 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h28 ----------




claodio a dit:


> pour mon changement de dalle a domicile Maintronic est venu de strasbourg  150 km de chez moi  pour 10 mn de travail avec un résultat parfait Plus de jaunisse un blanc de blanc de  chez blanc En plus je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il ne chauffe pratiquement plus


De bonnes nouvelles 

Cela confirme ce qui a été dit plus haut, apparemment Apple est "souple" concernant le rayon d'action pour la réparation à domicile de la dernière gamme d'iMac ...


----------



## patrob29 (7 Mai 2010)

ça y est! reçu mon imac 27" core 2 duo hier soir; pas de problème de jaunisse il est de la semaine 16.


----------



## chauchette (7 Mai 2010)

claodio a dit:


> pour mon changement de dalle a domicile Maintronic est venu de strasbourg  150 km de chez moi  pour 10 mn de travail avec un résultat parfait Plus de jaunisse un blanc de blanc de  chez blanc En plus je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il ne chauffe pratiquement plus



C'est rassurant  J'espère avoir la même chance que toi 

Je viens de prendre l'AppleCare, je devrais recevoir le package le 12 Mai, je vous tiens au jus  Bon Week-end à tous !


----------



## Dailyplanet (7 Mai 2010)

claodio a dit:


> pour mon changement de dalle a domicile Maintronic est venu de strasbourg 150 km de chez moi pour 10 mn de travail avec un résultat parfait Plus de jaunisse un blanc de blanc de chez blanc En plus je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il ne chauffe pratiquement plus


 
Tu m'entionne qu'il ne chauffe pratiquement plus...est-ce lié à l'écran qu'il t'on changé ?
car le dernier que j'avais chauffait beaucoup et avait l'écran légérement jaune (je l'ai renvoyé pour cela)


----------



## claodio (7 Mai 2010)

Oui il chauffait beaucoup plus avec l'ecran qui avait la jaunisse Peut etre le fait de remettre tout en place car pour changer la dalle il faut decoller et recoller des fils  Enfin le fait est la il ne chauffe pratiquement plus


----------



## bambougroove (8 Mai 2010)

claodio a dit:


> Oui il chauffait beaucoup plus avec l'ecran qui avait la jaunisse Peut etre le fait de remettre tout en place car pour changer la dalle il faut decoller et recoller des fils  Enfin le fait est la il ne chauffe pratiquement plus


Merci claodio pour les infos 

C'est positif dans la mesure où dans le même temps il serait possible de régler le problème de la légère jaunisse qui perdure pour certains et de la surchauffe que constatent d'autres ... et peut-être les mêmes


----------



## Rico0o (8 Mai 2010)

Le problème d'écran jaune a pas l'air totalement réglé quand on voit les photos de modèles récents ici  

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=824940&page=99


----------



## tiguanito (8 Mai 2010)

Rico0o a dit:


> Le problème d'écran jaune a pas l'air totalement réglé quand on voit les photos de modèles récents ici
> 
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=824940&page=99



Non définitivement pas réglé. J'ai eu plusieurs personnes chez Apple Care la semaine dernière qui m'ont dit qu'ils travaillaient toujours la dessus. (et qui m'ont conseillé de renvoyer mon iMac plutôt que d'être déçu par un remplacement d'écran)
Et quand on voit le nombre de refurbished qui croit chaque jour, il y a encore sans doute beaucoup de retours.


----------



## Yo Eight (8 Mai 2010)

Moi j'ai reçu mon iMac I7(~5jours), il a absolument aucun problème. Pas de jaunisse, pas de DD qui gratte et pas de surchauffe non plus.

Il est de la semaine 18.


----------



## bambougroove (8 Mai 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Non définitivement pas réglé.


----------



## Selthis (9 Mai 2010)

Je suis allé acheter mon iMac 27 cet après midi à l'Apple Store de Montpellier :

Je rentre chez moi, j'allume l'ordi, j'avais le son, mais pas du tout d'affichage (pourtant j'entendais le son du "Welcome" donc j'imagine que les composants étaient bons.

Bref, ils me l'ont changé tout de suite (même si j'ai du retraverser toute la ville avec ce carton super lourd dans le coffre et le porter au sommet de l'odysseum).

Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ? Vous pensez que ça vient de l'écran ou que c'est un problème matériel ?


----------



## tedy57 (9 Mai 2010)

Salut il y a un topic dédié à ce sujet, utilise la fonction recherche


----------



## Orphanis (14 Mai 2010)

Vraiment de la M°°°° cette machine:, 3ème IMac; Semaine 19, jaunisse....


----------



## Xian (14 Mai 2010)

Ça y est. J'ai déposé mon i7 au SAV (Cami Liège, ils sont très sympas) ce midi. Dès que je récupère la bête, ou une autre, je vous tiens informés. Je la testerai en magasin, pour être sûr... Les derniers posts me rendent inquiet


----------



## Orphanis (14 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir Xian, 

Pour des problèmes de jaunisse ?


----------



## bambougroove (15 Mai 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> Vraiment de la M°°°° cette machine:, 3ème IMac; Semaine 19, jaunisse....


Je compatis  mais j'affinerais en précisant que c'est la qualité de certaines fabrications qui est de la "M°°°°", pas la machine en elle-même


----------



## Orphanis (15 Mai 2010)

Je vous laisse juger la qualité de cette dalle, semaine 19 !!!!


----------



## Xian (15 Mai 2010)

Oui. C'est un semaine 47 bien jaune. Il a aussi une espèce de resonnance, un bruit sourd. Je verrai s'ils changent la dalle ou la machine. En dehors de ça, j'en suis très content.


----------



## Dailyplanet (15 Mai 2010)

Yo Eight a dit:


> Moi j'ai reçu mon iMac I7(~5jours), il a absolument aucun problème. Pas de jaunisse, pas de DD qui gratte et pas de surchauffe non plus.
> Il est de la semaine 18.


 
Très content pour toi 

J'attends mon 4ème iMac 27 i7 ces prochains jours.
Peux-tu faire des photos de ton écran (blanc de chez blanc) pour comparer avec un écran qui a la jaunisse.

Merci


----------



## bambougroove (15 Mai 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> Je vous laisse juger la qualité de cette dalle, semaine 19 !!!!


Concernant la 1ère photo, les "fuites de luminosité" sont en effet très importantes et éparses.
Elles devraient être beaucoup plus discrètes et situées uniquement dans les 4 coins (à peu près comme le coin en bas à gauche de ta photo).

Pour la 2ème photo qui concerne la jaunisse, les photos c'est valable uniquement en cas de forte jaunisse, car à moins d'avoir un très bon APN (et encore) elles déforment la réalité comme déjà expliqué dans cette discussion.


----------



## Yo Eight (17 Mai 2010)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Très content pour toi
> 
> J'attends mon 4ème iMac 27 i7 ces prochains jours.
> Peux-tu faire des photos de ton écran (blanc de chez blanc) pour comparer avec un écran qui a la jaunisse.
> ...







Voila.

Le point noir correspond au curseur de la souris


----------



## Xian (17 Mai 2010)

J'ai déjà récupéré la bête. Ils ont remplacé l'écran.

Service rapide ! Par contre : il y a une grosse poussière dans le coin inférieur gauche.

Au niveau jaunisse, c'est un peu mieux, mais ce n'est pas terrible. Il y a toujours une grosse fuite de lumière en bas à droite (plus fort qu'avant).

Pour le bruit, le technicien a testé le disque dur et n'a rien trouvé. Forcément, c'est une sorte de résonance. Quand on soulève l'ordi, c'est très atténué. Mais posé, malgré des patins de feutre sous le pied, ça reste très fort.

Il retourne au SAV demain et je vous tiens au courant


----------



## bambougroove (17 Mai 2010)

Yo Eight a dit:


> Le point noir correspond au curseur de la souris


Viii il vaut mieux préciser, des fois qu'on le prenne pour un gros pixel mort lol 

Ta photo est pas mal, et assez proche de la réalité en tant que photo (à part la netteté, et voir plus haut pour les réserves concernant les photos) quand on dit avoir un écran sans jaunisse 

Enjoy 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h51 ----------




Xian a dit:


> Au niveau jaunisse, c'est un peu mieux, mais ce n'est pas terrible. Il y a toujours une grosse fuite de lumière en bas à droite (plus fort qu'avant).
> 
> Pour le bruit, le technicien a testé le disque dur et n'a rien trouvé. Forcément, c'est une sorte de résonance. Quand on soulève l'ordi, c'est très atténué. Mais posé, malgré des patins de feutre sous le pied, ça reste très fort.
> 
> Il retourne au SAV demain et je vous tiens au courant


Désolée pour toi, en effet la "grosse fuite de lumière" plus prononcée sur un coin ce n'est pas bon.
Et concernant le DD, si c'est vraiment lui la cause de la sorte de "résonance" que tu entends (voir les posts sur les différents bruits possibles), il ne faut pas lâcher l'affaire non plus.

Si tu l'as acheté sur l'AppleStore en ligne, contacte également le Service Client au sujet de cette affaire et négocie


----------



## tedy57 (18 Mai 2010)

Xian a dit:


> J'ai déjà récupéré la bête. Ils ont remplacé l'écran.
> 
> Service rapide ! Par contre : il y a une grosse poussière dans le coin inférieur gauche.
> 
> ...



Je partage le même avis que bambougroove, recontacte le sav apple et négocie, dans mon expérience personnelle, la réparation (changement de dalle) m'a emmené plus de problèmes que de solutions (poussières derrière l'écran, pixel morts, faux contacts).

Demande un échange et repart ainsi sur une garantie complète avec du matériel impeccable et pas "rafistolé", comme certains membres du forum, après avoir persévéré j'ai enfin mon imac impeccable !


----------



## tiguanito (18 Mai 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> Je partage le même avis que bambougroove, recontacte le sav apple et négocie, dans mon expérience personnelle, la réparation (changement de dalle) m'a emmené plus de problèmes que de solutions (poussières derrière l'écran, pixel morts, faux contacts).
> 
> Demande un échange et repart ainsi sur une garantie complète avec du matériel impeccable et pas "rafistolé", comme certains membres du forum, après avoir persévéré j'ai enfin mon imac impeccable !



C'est quand meme incroyable qu'il faille "perseverer" pour avoir une machine impeccable, certains font jusqu'a 5-6 echanges d'iMac, il y a quand meme quelque chose qui ne tourne pas rond chez Apple ... J'avoue que j'ai ete calme des le debut, j'ai renvoye l'iMac, j'ai ete rembourse (rapidement d'ailleurs, pour ca rien a dire), mais franchement le "stress" de recevoir a nouveau une machine decevante m'empeche de commander a nouveau ...


----------



## tedy57 (18 Mai 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> C'est quand meme incroyable qu'il faille "perseverer" pour avoir une machine impeccable, certains font jusqu'a 5-6 echanges d'iMac, il y a quand meme quelque chose qui ne tourne pas rond chez Apple ... J'avoue que j'ai ete calme des le debut, j'ai renvoye l'iMac, j'ai ete rembourse (rapidement d'ailleurs, pour ca rien a dire), mais franchement le "stress" de recevoir a nouveau une machine decevante m'empeche de commander a nouveau ...



Je te l'accordes, la qualité de fabrication et de réparation de ces imac est digne d'être inscrite dans le guiness des records tellement c'est pitoyable, cependant celà reste une superbe machine (quand tout fonctionne) qui mérite de persévérer, elle reste victime son succès, sachant que actuellement sur le marché il n'y a pas d'équivalent.


----------



## bambougroove (19 Mai 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> Je te l'accordes, la qualité de fabrication et de réparation de ces imac est digne d'être inscrite dans le guiness des records tellement c'est pitoyable, cependant celà reste une superbe machine (quand tout fonctionne) qui mérite de persévérer, elle reste victime son succès, sachant que actuellement sur le marché il n'y a pas d'équivalent.


Vii entièrement d'accord, c'est une merveille très agréable à utiliser et sans équivalent pour le moment dans la catégorie "tout-en-un", et si j'ai persévéré malgré les dysfonctionnements des 4 premiers c'est parce que j'ai pu entrevoir ses indéniables qualités 

Cela dit la gamme a maintenant presque 6 mois, à chacun de voir s'il a besoin de cet iMac tout de suite, ou s'il peut attendre une révision dans les prochains mois


----------



## franck751 (19 Mai 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Cela dit la gamme a maintenant presque 6 mois, à chacun de voir s'il a besoin de cet iMac tout de suite, ou s'il peut attendre une révision dans les prochains mois



Pour abonder dans ton sens, je reçois ce soir-même un mail de ICLG qui annonce une baisse de 100 euros sur le modèle 21,5 de base, jusqu'à la fin mai.  La révision approcherait-elle ?


----------



## Dailyplanet (19 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je reçois mon 4 ème iMac 27 i7 en début de semaine prochaine et cette fois le numéro de série est *VM020...*donc fabriqué en République tchèque.
Les 3 autres étaient fabriqué en Chine.

D'après vous, aurai-je plus de chance d'avoir un iMac sans poblème :mouais:
Rassurez-moi


----------



## bambougroove (19 Mai 2010)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> D'après vous, aurai-je plus de chance d'avoir un iMac sans poblème :mouais:


C'est possible


----------



## Xian (19 Mai 2010)

J'ai eu au téléphone un des vendeurs de mon APR préféré. Il me dit qu'Apple ne remplace pas facilement une machine mais que je n'hésite pas à insister. Donc, je ne passe pas par le support Apple, je passe par Cami qui fera l'intermédiaire avec Apple.

Je le reporte vendredi et vous tiens strictement informé du suivi


----------



## Orphanis (19 Mai 2010)

@xian

Le problème qui se pose est que le changement de machine ne te garantit pas (loin de là) d'avoir une machine correcte : mes deux derniers IMac étaient de semaines 16 et 18 et présentaient plus de problèmes que la première qui datait de février.
Le problème de dalle est loin d'être résolu ( surtout quand on sait que ton remplacement de dalle n'a pas résolu le problème) : tomber sur machine avec des problèmes ne relève pas du manque de pot, il me semble plutôt que c'est le fait de tomber sur une machine correcte qui relève du "miracle".

@dailyplanet,

Je ne veux pas te plomber le moral mais les deux dernières machines à problèmes que j'ai reçues provenaient de l'usine tchèque. J'espère néanmoins que tu auras plus de chance car il en faut apparemment...


----------



## Dailyplanet (19 Mai 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> ...tomber sur machine avec des problèmes ne relève pas du manque de pot, il me semble plutôt que c'est le fait de tomber sur une machine correcte qui relève du "miracle".


 
C'est pas encourageant pour mon 4ème iMac :mouais:

Je vous tiens au courant dès qu'il arrive 
Pour rappel c'est un semaine 20 de la République Tchèque.


----------



## Xian (19 Mai 2010)

Je m'en fous, je rouspète jusqu'à ce que j'aie quelque chose qui me convienne. Avec cette nouvelle dalle, ça va mieux, mais ce n'est pas parfait. 

Ce qui commence à me courir sur le haricot, c'est le bruit. Je ne sais pas s'il augmente ou si, à force d'y prêter attention, je l'entends de plus en plus. Et là, je pense qu'il faudra changer la machine, pas juste un ventilateur ou le disque.

Cela dit, quand je compare avec du matériel PC, même de marque, je trouve qu'on n'a pas à se plaindre.


----------



## bambougroove (19 Mai 2010)

Xian a dit:


> Je m'en fous, je rouspète jusqu'à ce que j'aie quelque chose qui me convienne.


Vii, c'est la politique d'Apple pour compenser les dysfonctionnements (et pour les cas "lourds" des gestes commerciaux en plus), et si ton intermédiaire ne suffit pas, contacte directement Apple pour râler !! 



Xian a dit:


> Ce qui commence à me courir sur le haricot, c'est le bruit.


Un iMac parfaitement fonctionnel ne fait pas de bruit, à part le DD légèrement quand il travaille à bon escient et bien sûr le SuperDrive qui n'est pas du tout discret mais ce n'est pas une nouveauté 

Bon courage pour la suite


----------



## Xian (20 Mai 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Un iMac parfaitement fonctionnel ne fait pas de bruit, à part le DD légèrement quand il travaille à bon escient et bien sûr le SuperDrive qui n'est pas du tout discret mais ce n'est pas une nouveauté
> 
> Bon courage pour la suite



Ça fait du bien de lire ça. A force d'entendre le PC du bureau qui fait plus de bruit que ma chaudière au mazout, je finis par me dire qu'il n'est pas si bruyant, mon 27.


----------



## fusion (20 Mai 2010)

j'ai reçu mon 3e imac, tout nickel DD silencieu, pas de grésillement mais une légère jaunisse de l'écran...bon c'est pas énorme non plus, mais ça se voit qd meme. j'hésite à demander un échange qd meme. ça s'empire avec le temps?


----------



## tedy57 (20 Mai 2010)

c'est dur à dire si la jaunisse s'intensifie, car en étant objectif sur mon premier semaine 52 je ne sais pas si elle s'et intensifiée ou si c'est moi qui y pretais de plus en plus attention.

enfin à ta place je referais une demande sav avec geste commercial


----------



## bambougroove (20 Mai 2010)

fusion a dit:


> j'ai reçu mon 3e imac, tout nickel DD silencieu, pas de grésillement mais une légère jaunisse de l'écran...bon c'est pas énorme non plus, mais ça se voit qd meme. j'hésite à demander un échange qd meme. ça s'empire avec le temps?


Un iMac tout nickel au niveau bruit, c'est déjà bien 

L'échanger en raison d'une "légère jaunisse" ?
C'est délicat comme décision étant donné la qualité de fabrication qui est encore incertaine :mouais:

Demande-toi si à force d'en parler et de focaliser dessus tu finis par voir du jaune partout (y compris avec le test) ou si elle est bien réelle et gênante.

Si ça empire il sera toujours temps de faire marcher la garantie, il y a eu quelques bons retours sur ce post après un changement de dalle, sans compter ceux qui ne sont jamais revenus pour témoigner et dont on peut supposer qu'ils ont obtenu satisfaction 


PS : si en plus il y a des fuites de luminosités éparses (voir les photos de Orphanis), l'échanger peut être une bonne solution, mais non dénuée de risques.


----------



## flyingjeje (20 Mai 2010)

pour ma part j'ai commandé un Imac 27 refurb il y a 15j; tout nikel tout beau comme neuf, sauf que sans avoir lu ce post, j'ai bien vu qu'il était un peu jaune dans le tier bas de l'écran.

j'ai fais le petit test qui confirmait bien la jaunisse et puis après on psychote sur cette belle machine et on ne support pas le moindre défaut...

donc retournée pour remboursement, je dis au Macgénius  que ça jaunis sec quand meme, il me dit ouai PB connu et résolu en Mars par logiciel correctif...

Aujourd'hui je viens de recevoir un imac 27 tt neuf (pas refurb). DD normal (pour ceux à qui ça pose pb) et couleur ok (il n'atteint pas la perfection anti jaunisse mais c'est vraiment vraiment acceptable.)
W80191B95PE


----------



## fusion (20 Mai 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Un iMac tout nickel au niveau bruit, c'est déjà bien
> 
> L'échanger en raison d'une "légère jaunisse" ?
> C'est délicat comme décision étant donné la qualité de fabrication qui est encore incertaine :mouais:
> ...



oui justement je me pose la question! c'est genant oui c'est sur dans la mesure ou je sais que je ne psychote pas sur le problème! mais ce qui me dérange le plus c'est de refaire un échange!! et là au prochain j'aurais ptet le DD bruyant ou que sais-je!! sans parler que je devrais recommencer la procédure....meme si c'est assez rapide c'est fatiguant à force!!

je n'ai remarqué de fuites de lumières si violentes, de coté là ça roule. j'ai meme pensé à changer de machine (macbook pro c'est ce que je voulais au début...) mais cet i5 il est vraiment agréable à utiliser!!


----------



## bambougroove (21 Mai 2010)

flyingjeje a dit:


> je dis au Macgénius  que ça jaunis sec quand meme, il me dit ouai PB connu et résolu en Mars par logiciel correctif...


Yep !
Apple, en direct, reconnais le problème et échange sans difficulté, de plus la jaunisse n'est plus présente sur certaines fabrications depuis la mi-mars, mais bon le coup du "logiciel correctif" du MacGénius je ris ... jaune 



flyingjeje a dit:


> Aujourd'hui je viens de recevoir un imac 27 tt neuf (pas refurb). DD normal (pour ceux à qui ça pose pb) et couleur ok (il n'atteint pas la perfection anti jaunisse mais c'est vraiment vraiment acceptable.)
> W80191B95PE


C'est en effet acceptable dans la mesure où la jaunisse n'est plus visible, seuls quelques "fuites de luminosité" aux 4 coins et un aspect légèrement non uniforme de la dalle demeurent, c'est en partie inhérent à la technologie de rétroéclairage par led.

Enjoy 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h14 ----------




fusion a dit:


> ... ce qui me dérange le plus c'est de refaire un échange!! et là au prochain j'aurais ptet le DD bruyant ou que sais-je!! sans parler que je devrais recommencer la procédure....meme si c'est assez rapide c'est fatiguant à force!!


Vii c'est éprouvant, et pour certains d'entre nous il a fallu en passer par là pour avoir un iMac parfaitement fonctionnel (5 dans mon cas) 



fusion a dit:


> je n'ai remarqué de fuites de lumières si violentes, de coté là ça roule. j'ai meme pensé à changer de machine (macbook pro c'est ce que je voulais au début...) mais cet i5 il est vraiment agréable à utiliser!!


Yes, l'essayer c'est l'adopter cet iMac, et c'est bien pourquoi certains d'entre nous ont persisté


----------



## jaguymac (21 Mai 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> C'est en effet acceptable dans la mesure où la jaunisse n'est plus visible, seuls quelques "fuites de luminosité" aux 4 coins et un aspect légèrement non uniforme de la dalle demeurent, c'est en partie inhérent à la technologie de rétroéclairage par led.



Je possède un LCD de 46" à LED ; je peux te dire que l'écran n'a aucune fuite de lumière et est totalement uniforme. Des écrans parfaits existent donc.


----------



## bambougroove (21 Mai 2010)

jaguymac a dit:


> Je possède un LCD de 46" à LED ; je peux te dire que l'écran n'a aucune fuite de lumière et est totalement uniforme. Des écrans parfaits existent donc.


Ce n'est pas comparable à l'écran de l'iMac 27 qui dispose d'une technologie différente (IPS) et dont la résolution est sûrement bien supérieure à celle de ton 46" 

En ce qui concerne l'iMac 27", aucun témoignage n'a fait état d'une dalle parfaitement uniforme. C'est sûrement possible techniquement (voir le 27" de Dell) mais pas au même prix !!


----------



## Snowman51 (22 Mai 2010)

Salut a tous!

J'ai reçu début Mai mon Imac 27 I5 et je suis à la découverte du monde Mac depuis... 

Pour ce qui est de la machine elle ne fait pas de bruit, sauf quand elle turbine un peu, l'écran ne présente aucune fuite de luminosité et me satisfait pleinement!!!

Pour ce qui est de la jaunisse, je ne sais pas si ce post m'a fait un poil psychoter mais il semble y avoir quelques traces infimes... Pour être sincères je dirais que le 1/3 bas de l'écran est légèrement plus "chaud" que le Haut... En fin de compte je pense que je traque le moindre défaut et qu'au final il me va très très bien... 

Jaunisse largement acceptable et invisible pour ceux qui ne le savent pas.... Moi elle ne me dérange plus en tous les cas!!!! 

Ah oui semaine de fabrication : W8015 donc 15 je crois bien....


PS : mon seul soucis avec ce mac c'est d'avoir un problème de boot depuis que j'ai tenté d'nstaller windows via Bootcamp... Je crois avoir déjà fait mon deuil de monde windows finalement!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## bambougroove (22 Mai 2010)

Snowman51 a dit:


> l'écran ne présente aucune fuite de luminosité


Sur le forum, le terme de "fuite de luminosité" est employé pour désigner (improprement) la luminosité plus forte aux 4 coins de la dalle quand on se tient face à l'écran.

Lorsque ces fuites sont régulières, limitées aux 4 coins et d'une dimension "raisonnable" (environ 6 cm), avec un fond d'écran noir et la luminosité réglée au maximum, elles sont considérées comme "normales" pour l'iMac 27", car personne n'a encore eu ou ne nous a montré sur le forum une dalle parfaitement uniforme et sans fuite de luminosité 



Snowman51 a dit:


> PS : mon seul soucis avec ce mac c'est d'avoir un problème de boot depuis que j'ai tenté d'nstaller windows via Bootcamp... Je crois avoir déjà fait mon deuil de monde windows finalement!!!!! :rateau:


Ben si c'est ton seul souci ... c'est cool  
Ca devrait s'arranger pour ton problème de boot et puis il y a aussi la solution de la virtualisation pour des besoins ponctuels 

Enjoy


----------



## Orphanis (23 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir, 

Personnellement, j'ai demandé un changement de dalle via AppleCare (pas envie de rejouer au loto); je vous tiens au courant de l'évolution de la situation. 
Si j'en juge par ce que j'ai pu lire sur le forum, c'est une opération "risquée": pour certains cela n'a fait qu'empirer les choses (poussière...etc.) pour d'autres ça les a amélioré sans pour autant régler tous les problèmes (Xian). Le résultat ne fut proprement probant que pour une seule personne ;-)

J'aimerai juste savoir si les gens qui ont bénéficié d'un changement de dalle ont eu droit à des dalles de fabrication récente ? 

Cordialement


----------



## oligo (23 Mai 2010)

Le fait d'avoir de la poussière derrière la vitre est pour moi un non-problème... 
Quand on voit avec quelle facilité cette vitre de verre peut être enlevée 

Après, je dis pas pour les dalles de remplacement elles-même qui dans certains cas sont bien pires :hein::hein:

Mais j'ai lu ici même (oui je suis le fil depuis sa création:rose::rose: Je l'ai même surnommé le fil des "pleureuses" tellement à une certaine époque certains étaient de mauvaise foie ) que certains avaient des dalles "parfaites" (je sais que ça existe pas...) mais qui pleuraient parce que le technicien avait laissé des poussières ou des traces de doigt sur la vitre :rateau:

Donc voilà, je pense que c'est la meilleure des solutions


----------



## bambougroove (23 Mai 2010)

oligo a dit:


> ... qui pleuraient parce que le technicien avait laissé des poussières ou des traces de doigt sur la vitre :rateau:


D'autant plus qu'apprendre à enlever la vitre il va falloir s'y faire, c'est en tout cas plus rapide que de passer par le SAV  

Avec du recul maintenant concernant les gammes d'iMac alu on voit bien sur le forum que c'est nécessaire à plus ou moins long terme, et plus ou moins fréquemment, selon l'utilisation et/ou l'environnement 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h26 ----------




Orphanis a dit:


> Le résultat ne fut proprement probant que pour une seule personne ;-)


Tu as dû prendre en route ce fil  il y a plus d'un cas ... sans compter ceux qui ne sont jamais revenu pour dire que tout allait bien


----------



## fusion (24 Mai 2010)

bon bah ça y est échange demandé pour la 3e fois!! la jaunisse était trop handicapante!! et comme je compte me mettre à la photo dans pas longtemps (avec aperture 3 notamment) il me faut un écran nickel!! bon c'est sur ce sera jamais un écran de pro mais sans jaunisse ce sera déjà un bon pas en avant!!

en espèrant que je le garde celui qui va arriver. j'y étais presque!!


----------



## globeau (26 Mai 2010)

bonjour,
mon revendeur local accepte avant l'achat d'un imac 27 pouces, que je teste la machine et particulièrement l'écran au vue de ce forum sur l'écran qui tire vers le jaune.

Que me conseillez vous, pour faire ressortir un éventuel problème d'écran jaune....

merci pour vos conseils...


----------



## Dailyplanet (26 Mai 2010)

globeau a dit:


> ...Que me conseillez vous, pour faire ressortir un éventuel problème d'écran jaune...


 
regarde ici: http://imac.squeaked.com/yellow_tinge.php


----------



## teo (26 Mai 2010)

Site intéressant 
Pour ma part, j'ai fait leur test et malgré le fait que je pense pas avoir de pb, je m'aperçois que les gris ne sont pas identiques: les bandes sont d'un gris plus clair en haut. Mais pas de couleur jaune.
Par contre j'ai été étonné dès le départ par l'erreur que donne Chipmunk et d'autres utilitaires pour la date de fabrication:
Avril 2000... Ces séries ont-elles un pb à passer en 2010 ? 

Chez Chipmunk


> Serial number: W80140*****
> Group1: iMac
> Group2: Intel
> Generation: 9
> ...


----------



## bambougroove (26 Mai 2010)

teo a dit:


> Par contre j'ai été étonné dès le départ par l'erreur que donne Chipmunk et d'autres utilitaires pour la date de fabrication:
> Avril 2000... Ces séries ont-elles un pb à passer en 2010 ?


Il y a eu un autre cas évoqué sur cette discussion je crois.

Sur ce site l'année de fabrication de mon iMac 27" i7 est bien 2010 (avril - semaine 13).


----------



## Xian (27 Mai 2010)

Mon i7 est reparti au SAV vendredi. J'attends avec impatience. Si ça dure, c'est bon signe. Le simple changement de dalle n'avait duré que 2 jours mais n'avait pas réglé le problème de jaunisse ni de bruit.


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Il y a eu un autre cas évoqué sur cette discussion je crois.
> 
> Sur ce site l'année de fabrication de mon iMac 27" i7 est bien 2010 (avril - semaine 13).



j'ai lancé une recherche mais pas retrouvé, j'ai du louper le message en question


----------



## Dailyplanet (27 Mai 2010)

Ben voilà j'ai reçu hier mon 4 ème iMac 27 i7 de République Tchèque avec le Numéro de série *VM020... *donc fabriqué semaine 20.

Pas de jaunisse. En faisant le test j'ai rien remarqué.
Si je pousse la luminosité à fond, l'écran est blanc de chez blanc !
Par contre, j'ai quand même des fuites de lumière, mais très peu et surtout très uniforme.

Pas de grésillement lorsque je baisse la luminosité
Le disque est quasi innaudible (même en activité), c'est un Seagate (ST...)
Le boitier arrière gauche est tiède même sous Windows 7 en regardant en DVD, alors que le dernier était très chaud, voir bouillant dans les même conditions.

Pour l'instant je n'ai aucun autre problème mentionné sur le forum

J'ai enfin l'iMac Parfait  (en tout cas pour moi)

Bonne chance aux autres


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2010)

Pour info, le mien est très chaud dans la partie supérieure. Ca va être dur quand il fera 30°C...


----------



## Orphanis (27 Mai 2010)

> Mon i7 est reparti au SAV vendredi. J'attends avec impatience. Si ça dure, c'est bon signe. Le simple changement de dalle n'avait duré que 2 jours mais n'avait pas réglé le problème de jaunisse ni de bruit.



Bonsoir, 

En fait une changement de dalle prend au plus 20 minutes ;-) 

Pour ma part, j'ai fait changer la dalle à domicile (via AppleCare), le nouvel écran est très correct (petite fuite de luminosité en bas mais rien de comparable à ce que j'avais). 
Pour ce qui est de la jaunisse, elle est très légère et nullement handicapante pour le travail (très honnêtement, je ne l'aurais jamais notifiée sans tests poussés menés sur fond de paranoïa). 

Donc en substance, si vous le seul problème que vous rencontrez avec votre IMac est la dalle (et non le disque dur...etc.), je vous conseillerais plutôt de la faire changer au lieu de renvoyer la machine (loterie). 

Amicalmeent


----------



## bambougroove (27 Mai 2010)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Pas de jaunisse. En faisant le test j'ai rien remarqué.
> Si je pousse la luminosité à fond, l'écran est blanc de chez blanc !
> Par contre, j'ai quand même des fuites de lumière, mais très peu et surtout très uniforme.
> 
> ...


Ce sont en effet les caractéristiques d'un iMac parfaitement fonctionnel 

Enjoy 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h49 ----------




teo a dit:


> Pour info, le mien est très chaud dans la partie supérieure. Ca va être dur quand il fera 30°C...


Si tu n'indiques ni l'utilisation, ni la température ambiante, ni les températures des composants, ni la vitesse des ventilateurs, c'est difficile de t'aider et ce n'est pas le lieu en plus 

Installe un logiciel pour cela (iStat Menus par exemple) et regarde les discussions consacrées aux surchauffes en fonction de ton cas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h55 ----------




Orphanis a dit:


> Donc en substance, si vous le seul problème que vous rencontrez avec votre IMac est la dalle (et non le disque dur...etc.), je vous conseillerais plutôt de la faire changer au lieu de renvoyer la machine (loterie).


Je pense également que c'est préférable, étant donné la qualité des fabrications qui est très aléatoire :mouais:


----------



## Xian (27 Mai 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> En fait une changement de dalle prend au plus 20 minutes ;-)
> 
> ...



Dans les 2 jours, il y a l'examen par le SAV, la commande de la nouvelle dalle qui n'est pas de stock à Liège (chez CAMI), je pense et les 20' de changement. L'autre problème de la machine, c'est le bruit résonnant, et ça, je crains que ça ne soit pas réglé par un changement de disque ou de ventilo, ils semblent fonctionner normalement. C'est une espèce de résonnance de la caisse.

Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## chrisbi92 (29 Mai 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Le fait d'avoir de la poussière derrière la vitre est pour moi un non-problème...
> Quand on voit avec quelle facilité cette vitre de verre peut être enlevée
> 
> Après, je dis pas pour les dalles de remplacement elles-même qui dans certains cas sont bien pires :hein::hein:
> ...


 
Toi t'es un sacré rigolo de kermess, voir même un gros pigeon, tu répare toi même un truc qui est couvert par la garantie ? c'est énorme, surtout que ce problème de poussière intérieur est réglé par un réglage de la pression de la vitre via les aimants, chose qu'ils ont faite sur le mien et qui revenu impeccable depuis 5 jours.

Ne l'écoutez pas, envoyé vos Mac en SAV en précisant bien vos problèmes, et ils ont la pluspart du temps la solution et si il ne l'ont pas il vous le changeront, d'autant plus que j'ai été conforté par un des responsables du SAV d'apple qui m'a expliqué 2 ou 3 vérité sur la gestion d'apple et qui a fait avancé un peu plus vite la réparation (quel plaisir de parler un mec qui s'y connait et qui surtout parle la même langue que moi), bon j'ai du gueuler pendant 10 minutes avant d'avoir un responsable, mais cela valait le coup.

Bonne chance à tous.


----------



## TiteLine (29 Mai 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> En fait une changement de dalle prend au plus 20 minutes ;-)
> 
> ...




Je pense également qu'il vaut mieux faire changer la dalle si l'unique problème se situe au niveau de l'écran. 

Bien contente pour cette dalle enfin correcte même si elle ne semble pas parfaite.

En revanche, je crois de plus en plus qu'une extension de garantie est nécessaire pour ces machines. En ce qui me concerne, je ne fais plus de "tests", lorsque je suis sur une page blanche, la légère jaunisse (détectée via les tests lors de l'achat)  ne se remarque pas. Et si cela devait brusquement empirer, j'imagine que ça se ferait avant l'expiration des 3 ans donc ...je n'y pense plus et profite pleinement de l'iMac.


----------



## Xian (29 Mai 2010)

Mon i7 est encore au SAV et je suis en pleine discussion avec le support Apple. Après un premier changement de dalle, la jaunisse n'était pas partie et il y avait une poussière que le technicien du SAV avait laissé traîner. Il va de soi que ça ne lui posait aucun problème de l'enlever. Par contre, Apple a refusé qu'il remplace la dalle une seconde fois. "Ce n'est pas une machine professionnelle et il y a une certaine tolérance... 

En ce qui concerne le bruit résonnant, il a commandé un nouveau disque dur, mais n'est pas certain que ça réglera le problème, et Apple est en rupture de stocks pour les disque 1 TB. Donc, je dois attendre que la pièce arrive pour récupérer mon iMac. 

J'ai eu au téléphone un premier technicien qui me faisait les réponses stéréotypées de sa grille. Il m'a transféré sur un "technicien de deuxième niveau" qui voulait que je récupère la machine avec le nouveau disque, qui va arriver lundi ou mardi, donc je dois attendre, y compris pour la jaunisse, puis il m'a passé quelqu'un du service commercial qui m'a déjà promis "un geste commercial", mais je ne sais pas encore quoi.

Manifestement, il faut discuter, et ils finissent par accepter de faire quelque chose.

Je vous tiens au courant, en courant, dans le courant de la semaine courante , enfin, prochaine


----------



## oligo (29 Mai 2010)

chrisbi92 a dit:


> Toi t'es un sacré rigolo de kermess, voir même un gros pigeon, tu répare toi même un truc qui est couvert par la garantie ? c'est énorme, surtout que ce problème de poussière intérieur est réglé par un réglage de la pression de la vitre via les aimants, chose qu'ils ont faite sur le mien et qui revenu impeccable depuis 5 jours. (...)



Donc pour toi, il est plus simple d'appeler Apple Care, de "gueuler 10 minutes", puis quand ils ont finalement accepté la prise en charge, de renvoyer son iMac, de l'attendre pendant une dizaine de jours, tout ça pour quelques poussières derrière la vitre, alors que ça prend trente seconde pour le faire soi-même  Mais attention, je ne parle que de la vitre, pas de la dalle elle même! 


Donc premièrement je ne me considère pas comme un "rigolo de kermess" ni comme un "gros pigeon", je dis juste que selon moi, afin de s'éviter de devoir passer par une procédure longue, c'était la meilleure solution! (Tu noteras bien qu'à aucun moment je n'ai utilisé le même ton agressif que toi ou ne t'ai insulté)

Maintenant, libre à toi de faire ce que tu veux et de ne surtout pas écouter mes conseils!


----------



## bambougroove (30 Mai 2010)

Xian a dit:


> Manifestement, il faut discuter, et ils finissent par accepter de faire quelque chose.
> 
> Je vous tiens au courant, en courant, dans le courant de la semaine courante , enfin, prochaine


Yep, il faut discuter et surtout ne pas lâcher l'affaire ... une dalle jaunasse, machine professionnelle ou pas (c'est pas un iMacPro ), ce n'est pas ce qui est promis dans leur pub !!  
Manifestement tu as un interlocuteur moins cool et moins compréhensif que mon correspondant du Service Client de l'AppleStore en ligne :mouais:

Courage et tiens-nous au courant 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h36 ----------




oligo a dit:


> Donc pour toi, il est plus simple d'appeler Apple Care, de "gueuler 10 minutes", puis quand ils ont finalement accepté la prise en charge, de renvoyer son iMac, de l'attendre pendant une dizaine de jours, tout ça pour quelques poussières derrière la vitre, alors que ça prend trente seconde pour le faire soi-même  Mais attention, je ne parle que de la vitre, pas de la dalle elle même!


Yes, je suis partiellement d'accord avec toi, en ce qui concerne les éventuelles poussières ou choses plus bizarres ... derrière la vitre, et si on a des dispositions pour la bricole 

Sacré LoKaN, il a pas l'oeil très frais sur cette vidéo mais ça reste instructif, et cerise sur le gâteau ... un 'tit strip du haut pasky fait chaud dans sa région


----------



## chrisbi92 (30 Mai 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Donc pour toi, il est plus simple d'appeler Apple Care, de "gueuler 10 minutes", puis quand ils ont finalement accepté la prise en charge, de renvoyer son iMac, de l'attendre pendant une dizaine de jours, tout ça pour quelques poussières derrière la vitre, alors que ça prend trente seconde pour le faire soi-même  Mais attention, je ne parle que de la vitre, pas de la dalle elle même!


 
Dsl de t'avoir heurté, mais comment procède tu ? il faut quoi comme outils ? c'est riqué de faire cela soit même, on risque d'en rajouté plutot que d'en enlever tu ne crois pas ?

Après tu ne trouve pas cela abusif de devoir faire cela pour un produit qu'on a payé plus de 1500 ? A ce prix la, on a d'autres chose a faire... Je trouve que l'on baisse trop notre froque c'est tout.


----------



## oligo (30 Mai 2010)

Si tu cliques sur le lien que j'ai mis dans mon post (le 30 secondes en bleu gras) tu verras qu'il suffit d'une simple ventouse à 1! C'est vraiment un jeu d'enfant à faire! Le seul risque, c'est de laisser tomber la vitre...

Maintenant, dans 98% des cas, l'utilisateur n'a pas besoin de le faire! Mais tu as raison sur le fait qu'à la base, Personne de devrait avoir à le faire!


----------



## chrisbi92 (30 Mai 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Si tu cliques sur le lien que j'ai mis dans mon post (le 30 secondes en bleu gras) tu verras qu'il suffit d'une simple ventouse à 1! C'est vraiment un jeu d'enfant à faire! Le seul risque, c'est de laisser tomber la vitre...


 

C'est clair que bon... cela n'a pas l'aire compliqué, par contre c'est un 24" avec vitre incrustée, le 27" a la vitre posée, ne vat-elle pas être pas plus dure a replacer ? et la vitre est plus grande que sur le 24", la ventouse ventouse ne vat-elle pas être un peu trop "juste" pour soulever la vitre ?


----------



## fusion (31 Mai 2010)

bon bah écran reçu et....DD bruyant!!!... donc nouvel échange!! ouais 4e iMac et tjrs pas la machine parfaite!! ça devient lourd qd meme!! le 5e au programme!

heureusement ce ne sont pas des soucis graves, mais qd meme!!!


----------



## bambougroove (1 Juin 2010)

fusion a dit:


> bon bah écran reçu et....DD bruyant!!!... donc nouvel échange!! ouais 4e iMac et tjrs pas la machine parfaite!! ça devient lourd qd meme!! le 5e au programme!
> 
> heureusement ce ne sont pas des soucis graves, mais qd meme!!!


Viii c'est galère kan même !!
Courage, ne pas lâcher l'affaire c'est inciter Apple a plus de qualité dans les fabrications futures et plus de respect ... de l'utilisateur final, même si le Service Client de l'AppleStore en ligne assure bien.

Pour moi le 5ème a été le bon (DD non bruyant)


----------



## fusion (1 Juin 2010)

oui galère!!

mais je commence sérieusement à reconsidérer l'option tout sauf iMac! (mac pro) et je me demande si avec tous ces soucis à peine déballer, ça ne va pas poser des soucis dans le futur. je n'ai plus trop confiance en la qualité de ces machines...parce que ok, beaucoup ont des machines "parfaites" mais sur le long terme...??

pour l'instant j'analyse les options que j'ai...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2010)

J'ai reçu mon 3ème imac 27 core I5 *W8014 *et bien le DD est toujours aussi bruyant et toujours cette maudite jaunisse de l'écran avec des fuites de lumières  ...
Il y a aussi le grésillement de la dalle en baissant la luminosité en dessous de 50%
Je vais donc faire a nouveau une demande d'un échange avec la garantie échange a neuf 3 ans Fnac.
Je me demande vraiment si les problèmes de ces iMacs ont vraiment été résolue...


----------



## Xian (4 Juin 2010)

Je récupère le mien ce soir. Le technicien m'a dit qu'il n'avait pas changé la dalle, Apple ayant refusé mais il a changé le DD, ce qui ne devrait sans doute pas régler le problème de résonance de la caisse...

Je recontacterai le responsable commercial d'Apple lundi, s'il ne m'appelle pas avant, comme il l'avait promis, et j'essaierai d'avoir un échange.


----------



## bambougroove (4 Juin 2010)

Italofab a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon 3ème imac 27 core I5 *W8014 *
> ...
> Je me demande vraiment si les problèmes de ces iMacs ont vraiment été résolue...


Ton iMac a été fabriqué semaine 14, il ne s'agit donc pas d'une fabrication récente !!

Les problèmes ont été résolus, ce qui n'est pas résolu c'est la qualité de fabrication, certains ont un iMac parfaitement fonctionnel et d'autres pas, bref c'est la loterie :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h42 ----------




Xian a dit:


> Le technicien m'a dit qu'il n'avait pas changé la dalle, Apple ayant refusé ...


Pour quel motif ce refus ?
Je ne comprend pas que le changement de dalle n'ait pas été négocié avec Apple avant l'envoi en réparation.

Ne lâche pas concernant la jaunisse (même légère) et négocie avec ton correspondant Apple.


----------



## Xian (4 Juin 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Pour quel motif ce refus ?
> Je ne comprend pas que le changement de dalle n'ait pas été négocié avec Apple avant l'envoi en réparation.
> 
> Ne lâche pas concernant la jaunisse (même légère) et négocie avec ton correspondant Apple.


Il y a déjà eu un premier remplacement. Au service technique Apple, ils ont dit à mon réparateur qu'il y avait une tolérance et que si je voulais un écran pro, je devais prendre un 30", mais je n'ai pas acheté l'iMac chez mon APR, je l'ai acheté sur le store, donc, mon réparateur ne se bat pas comme un diable, mais il m'a conseillé de passer directement par Apple et de rouspéter, comme tu me le conseille depuis le début de cette histoire. Donc, je rouspète, et après avoir parlé à un technicien de niveau 1, puis un de niveau 2, j'ai eu un responsable commercial qui m'a déjà promis "un geste commercial", mais je ne sais pas encore quoi. D'autant que je veux bien un geste, mais après que l'iMac soit réparé , pas à la place de la réparation.

Enfin, quand je dis "réparé", il va parfaitement bien. les défauts sont de type "cosmétique", jaunisse et bruit. Mais je continue à me battre et vous tiendrai au courant


----------



## tiguanito (4 Juin 2010)

Xian a dit:


> Enfin, quand je dis "réparé", il va parfaitement bien. les défauts sont de type "cosmétique", jaunisse et bruit. Mais je continue à me battre et vous tiendrai au courant



Apple n'a clairement pas resolu le probleme puisqu'il faut commander 5x iMac pour en avoir un dont la jaunisse ne se voit (presque) pas. Sur Macrumors, il y a des retours de jaunisse regulierement avec toutes les semaines de fabrication. Et je pense qu'Apple n'accepte pas toujours de remplacer l'ecran car ils savent qu'il y a peu de chance d'avoir un ecran parfait. Ils m'ont dit quasiment ca quand je leur avais pose la question avant de retourner mon 27". 
Le seul veritable espoir, c'est le prochain refresh de la gamme (on ne sais pas trop ce qu'il y aura de neuf lundi prochain  ?).


----------



## Xian (4 Juin 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Apple n'a clairement pas resolu le probleme puisqu'il faut commander 5x iMac pour en avoir un dont la jaunisse ne se voit (presque) pas. Sur Macrumors, il y a des retours de jaunisse regulierement avec toutes les semaines de fabrication. Et je pense qu'Apple n'accepte pas toujours de remplacer l'ecran car ils savent qu'il y a peu de chance d'avoir un ecran parfait. Ils m'ont dit quasiment ca quand je leur avais pose la question avant de retourner mon 27".
> Le seul veritable espoir, c'est le prochain refresh de la gamme (on ne sais pas trop ce qu'il y aura de neuf lundi prochain  ?).


Ce n'est pas un refresh qu'il faudrait. Il suffirait qu'Apple change de fournisseur d'écran (apparemment, LG), ou soit plus exigeant avec ce dernier


----------



## tiguanito (4 Juin 2010)

Xian a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un refresh qu'il faudrait. Il suffirait qu'Apple change de fournisseur d'écran (apparemment, LG), ou soit plus exigeant avec ce dernier



à priori ce n'est pas la dalle elle-même (puisque le défaut n'apparait pas sur les Dell avec cette même dalle LG), mais plutôt a cause du système de rétroéclairage + intégration avec le hardware derrière.


----------



## bambougroove (5 Juin 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> à priori ce n'est pas la dalle elle-même (puisque le défaut n'apparait pas sur les Dell avec cette même dalle LG), mais plutôt a cause du système de rétroéclairage + intégration avec le hardware derrière.


Yes, et de "mauvaises" séries de dalles ne sont pas à exclure non plus, on en revient donc au problème principal particulièrement présent pour la dernière gamme : la qualité aléatoire de fabrication couplée parfois avec des lots de composants défectueux ... vive la mondialisation !! 

Des iMac parfaitement fonctionnels ça existe, sinon ça serait un tollé général sur le net, ce n'est donc pas un problème technique ou de conception à la base 

PS : les dalles utilisées par Dell, bien qu'identiques à celles de l'iMac ne sont pas comparables, car utilisant une technologie différente.


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2010)

Quoi ya toujours des post ici?! 

Moi mon iMac se porte toujours niquel!


----------



## jaguymac (19 Juin 2010)

Personne n'a acheté dernièrement un Imac I7 sur le refurb ? Je dois dire qu'il me tente beaucoup mais j'ai peur de me retrouver avec un écran jaune ou un DD qui gratte. En tout cas il y en a un paquet ; 577 exemplaires.


----------



## vincentvegas (23 Juin 2010)

jaguymac a dit:


> Personne n'a acheté dernièrement un Imac I7 sur le refurb ? Je dois dire qu'il me tente beaucoup mais j'ai peur de me retrouver avec un écran jaune ou un DD qui gratte. En tout cas il y en a un paquet ; 577 exemplaires.


Wep moi aussi le refurb me tente bien!! Des échos récents seraient les bienvenus sur les 27 - i7 ???


----------



## tiguanito (23 Juin 2010)

jaguymac a dit:


> Personne n'a acheté dernièrement un Imac I7 sur le refurb ? Je dois dire qu'il me tente beaucoup mais j'ai peur de me retrouver avec un écran jaune ou un DD qui gratte. En tout cas il y en a un paquet ; 577 exemplaires.



Sur le refurb, les iMac ne sont pas plus récents que les neufs. Donc oui il y aura trés prabablement les éternels soucis de jaunisse, fuites de lumière, et éventuellement d'autres problèmes comme le disque dur bruyant. Tant qu'ils ne sortent pas une nouvelle révision, ces problèmes la ne seront pas réglés, puisqu'ils ne l'ont pas été en presque 8 mois depuis sa sortie.


----------



## bambougroove (24 Juin 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Tant qu'ils ne sortent pas une nouvelle révision, ces problèmes la ne seront pas réglés, puisqu'ils ne l'ont pas été en presque 8 mois depuis sa sortie.


C'est inexact dans la mesure où TOUS les exemplaires de la dernière gamme d'iMac n'ont pas eu ces problèmes.


----------



## tedy57 (24 Juin 2010)

je confirme, les dernières séries d'imac 27 quad ne sont plus touchées par ces problèmes, mes 2 derniers imac semaine 14 et 19 ne présentaient plus ces symptômes, donc si tu as un achat à faire, prends un neuf sur l'apple store en ligne afin d'être sur d'avoir les dernières productions et pas du vieux stock.


----------



## tiguanito (24 Juin 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> C'est inexact dans la mesure où TOUS les exemplaires de la dernière gamme d'iMac n'ont pas eu ces problèmes.



en tout cas sur Macrumors, ca reporte ce probleme la encore tous les jours. 

exemple:
"I just bought a 27" i7 this weekend; I found this thread and just checked it to make sure that I *didn't* have the yellow tint problem (i.e. I hadn't noticed anything myself at this point). As it happens,* I could see a pretty clear difference between the top and the bottom of the screen, with the bottom 1/3 being more yellow.* This was in the dark, so it was a pretty good environment."

Faut etre clair, acheter un iMac c'est prendre le risque de faire plusieurs echanges, ou remboursements avant d'en trouver (eventuellement) un qui convienne, en fonction de sa tolerance a ce probleme.


----------



## bambougroove (24 Juin 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> en tout cas sur Macrumors, ca reporte ce probleme la encore tous les jours.
> 
> exemple:
> "I just bought a 27" i7 this weekend; I found this thread and just checked it to make sure that I *didn't* have the yellow tint problem (i.e. I hadn't noticed anything myself at this point). As it happens,* I could see a pretty clear difference between the top and the bottom of the screen, with the bottom 1/3 being more yellow.* This was in the dark, so it was a pretty good environment."


Ton exemple ne prouve pas que le problème n'est pas réglé (pas de semaine de fabrication ni le lieu d'achat), comme déjà dit des dizaines de fois et tu le sais très bien, il peut s'agir soit d'un cas isolé soit d'un exemplaire de fabrication non récente.



tiguanito a dit:


> Faut etre clair, acheter un iMac c'est prendre le risque de faire plusieurs echanges, ou remboursements avant d'en trouver ... un qui convienne, en fonction de sa tolerance a ce probleme.


Oui il y a toujours un risque d'avoir à échanger même si cela est maintenant très rare (cette discussion est d'ailleurs quasi déserte !!), c'est pourquoi je conseille d'éviter pour cette gamme les réseaux de distribution "non officiels" et privilégier les "officiels" : AppleStore en ligne, AppleStore, APR.


----------



## fusion (24 Juin 2010)

pas d'accord!!! tout n'a pas été réglé!! moi j'en suis à mon 5e iMac depuis Mai, et y'a toujours eu des soucis...peut etre un peu moijns de jaunisse, meme si y'en a eu encore!! soucis le plus récalcitrant: le DD qui gratte!!


----------



## bambougroove (24 Juin 2010)

fusion a dit:


> pas d'accord!!! tout n'a pas été réglé!! moi j'en suis à mon 5e iMac depuis Mai, et y'a toujours eu des soucis...peut etre un peu moijns de jaunisse, meme si y'en a eu encore!! soucis le plus récalcitrant: le DD qui gratte!!


"Pas d'accord" sur quoi exactement ?

Ton exemplaire est défectueux c'est regrettable ... ce n'est heureusement pas le cas de TOUS les iMac !!


----------



## kinon2 (24 Juin 2010)

si le problème est en cours de règlement tant mieux. Mais il faut tenir compte de plusieurs paramètres:
1/ ceux qui viennent ici après avoir constaté le problème peuvent maintenant lire une longue liste de posts indiquant qu'il n'y a pas de solution ou par hasard après de multiples échanges. Il peut donc y avoir assez logiquement tarissement des nouveaux posts
2/ tout le monde ne voit pas le problème (à part le disque qui gratte et encore il y a des seuils de tolérances) car seuls ceux qui mettent un fond d'cran neutre et qui font de le retouche d'image sérieusement y sont réellement sensibles.


----------



## tedy57 (24 Juin 2010)

en étant objectif après 3 imac, du premier de fabrication fin décembre (sem 52) et le dernier semaine 19 (fin mai) la différence de qualité est flagrante, je fais un peu de retouche photo et de montage vidéo, sur le premier le défaut était vraiment flagrant, maintenant je ne le vois plus et la qualité est au rendez vous.

Après oui, on peux toujours trouver une légère jaunisse si tu persévères, mais après il faut aussi se poser la question, est ce que ta tv, ton moniteur au taf est de qualité irréprochable ?

Mon écran est blanc, après avoir un écran plus blanc que blanc... c'est pas mon truc. Comme bambougroove nous avons eu des écrans très jaunes jusqu'au blanc immaculé

La lesson que j'ai retenu de mon expérience avec apple, c'est que en cas de problème tu exiges l'échange jusqu'à complète satisfaction, c'est tout.


----------



## vincentvegas (24 Juin 2010)

Et sur le refurb les échanges sont aussi performants que pour du neuf ou pas ????


----------



## bambougroove (25 Juin 2010)

vincentvegas a dit:


> Et sur le refurb les échanges sont aussi performants que pour du neuf ou pas ????


Concernant le refurb il ne s'agit pas d'échange comme dans le cas d'un exemplaire neuf, mais de retour et de remboursement, voir les conditions sur le site d'Apple.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h32 ----------




kinon2 a dit:


> 1/ ceux qui viennent ici après avoir constaté le problème peuvent maintenant lire une longue liste de posts indiquant qu'il n'y a pas de solution ou par hasard après de multiples échanges. Il peut donc y avoir assez logiquement tarissement des nouveaux posts


La liste des posts est longue car elle date de la sortie de la dernière gamme des iMac, soit novembre et décembre 2009 
Et pour la "solution" ... après ces défauts de jeunesse, c'est tout simplement une qualité de fabrication "normale" et avec le "made in China" ce n'est malheureusement pas toujours le cas 

En ce qui concerne le "tarissement des nouveaux posts" je pense qu'il s'agit plus d'une raréfaction des problèmes et/ou d'un désintérêt pour ce souci en particulier, en tout cas à ce niveau de prix il est parfaitement légitime d'attendre un produit de qualité et le cas échéant d'exprimer son mécontentement !!


----------



## vincentvegas (30 Juin 2010)

Je viens de recevoir mon Imac 27 du refurb et il repart aussi sec : 

Filet de jaunisse en bas et DD bruillant !!!

C'est dommage, il était vraiment parfait sans ça !!!


----------



## breizheau (30 Juin 2010)

Me dis pas ça, j'attends le mien demain. :rose:


----------



## vincentvegas (1 Juillet 2010)

C'est amplement supportable mais bon...


----------



## breizheau (1 Juillet 2010)

Le 27" est à la maison, pas d'écran jaune, pas de DD qui gratte, nickel : merci le refurb.....


----------



## dilequeno (2 Juillet 2010)

Je viens de recevoir le mien (imac 27 core I7) acheté neuf sur apple store.
Gros problème de fuite de lumière au 4 coins et particulièrement en bas à droite...
j'étais au courant des taches jaunes et des clignotements, mais là la fuite je l'ai vue tout de suite...
Bon remboursement ? SAV ? Attendre une revB en septembre...
@+
dlqn

(ps: j'ai posté sur un vieux fil sur ce même forum, j'avais pas vu celui la....)


----------



## breizheau (2 Juillet 2010)

Fuite de lumière, comment ça ? Bon, je sais qu'il y a des sujets sur ça, désolé.... :rose:
Sur le mien, les angles sont "propres", pas de rais de lumières que ce soit.


----------



## bambougroove (2 Juillet 2010)

dilequeno a dit:


> Gros problème de fuite de lumière au 4 coins et particulièrement en bas à droite...
> ... la fuite je l'ai vue tout de suite...


Ces "fuites de lumière" (luminosité) aux 4 coins sont dans la plupart des cas régulières et pas trop importantes (sinon c'est anormal), et je suis étonnée que tu l'ai vu "tout de suite" (dans quelles conditions exactement ?).



breizheau a dit:


> Sur le mien, les angles sont "propres", pas de rais de lumières que ce soit.


Ton cas est intéressant, tu serais le seul sur ce forum depuis la sortie de la dernière gamme à avoir des angles "propres".
Vérifie avec un fond d'écran noir et la luminosité à fond ... et merci de nous tenir au courant


----------



## dilequeno (2 Juillet 2010)

je l'ai vu juste après avoir effectué la petite configuration de base (nom, wifi, langue, etc) et que je suis arrivé sur le bureau avec le fond d'écran par défaut (nébuleuse sur fond d'espace) car le fond est foncé. j'ai tout de suite remarqué la fuite en bas à droite. pourtant c'était l'après midi dans mon séjour bien ensoleillé...
celle d'en bas à droite est nettement plus marquée que les 2 en haut qui seraient passables en visuel.
Par comparaison j'ai actuellement un pc avec un dell 27 (W2709) qui a des pixel certes plus gros et pas en led, mais l'image est parfaitement noire partout même avec la luminosité à fond.
pour le mac même avec un fond d'écran coloré (photo avec les poissons clown par exemple) cela se voit, moins mais cela se voit.
Quand je visionne un film avec des bandes noires en haut et en bas, la c'est vraiment pas top.
De plus dès que l'on s'écarte de l'axe l'image blanchi un peu comme si la fuite occupait tout l'écran en plus fort... je n'ai absolument pas ce phénomène sur le dell.
Par contre je vois pas de jaunisse. par contre sur un gris uniforme, la dalle n'est pas tout à fait homogène le gris est un poil plus foncé en bas qu'en haut mais sans limite nette.
Pour moi l'écran d'un ordi, c'est un peu comme une paire d'enceintes sur une chaine hi-fi, c'est ce que l'on perçoit au quotidien et c'est essentiel. je préfère une config un peu moin balèze mais un bon écran. j'ai eu un sony tri-nitron 17 pouces il y a très longtemps,puis un IIyama 22 pouces tri nitron (je l'ai encore si cela interesse qq'un...) puis un dell 27 W2709. je suis peut être maintenant un peu trop exigeant sur l'écran.
j'ai par ailleurs un mbp 15 de nov 2009 (mon premier mac) avec écran mat: la dalle est vraiment nickel, tous les autres portables des amis ou collègues font pale figure à coté...

j'ai demandé ce matin le remboursement car pas envie de me prendre la tête avec le sav avec une machine d'échange qui aura peut-être le même problème ou un autre (jaunisse ou disque qui gratte). Je vais attendre la revB (avec option écran mat). c'est ce que je voulais faire au départ mais compte tenu de la baisse de l'euro et de la révision à la hausse très probable des tarif, j'ai commandé...
@+dlqn


----------



## bambougroove (2 Juillet 2010)

dilequeno a dit:


> je l'ai vu juste après avoir effectué la petite configuration de base (nom, wifi, langue, etc) et que je suis arrivé sur le bureau avec le fond d'écran par défaut (nébuleuse sur fond d'espace) car le fond est foncé. j'ai tout de suite remarqué la fuite en bas à droite. pourtant c'était l'après midi dans mon séjour bien ensoleillé...


Tu as l'oeil averti et/ou le phénomène est important 

En effet la dalle n'est pas parfaitement uniforme, contrairement à mon MBP 17" (écran mat) de début 2008, mais pour une utilisation non professionnelle ce n'est guère gênant.

J'espère que la prochaine gamme fera mieux dans ce domaine ... sans hausse significative du prix :mouais:


----------



## breizheau (2 Juillet 2010)

Ah si, j'ai des fuites de lumière !  Personnellement, ça ne va pas me déranger plus que ça... :rose:

Possibilité de remboursement pour ça ?


----------



## bambougroove (2 Juillet 2010)

breizheau a dit:


> Ah si, j'ai des fuites de lumière !  Personnellement, ça ne va pas me déranger plus que ça... :rose:
> 
> Possibilité de remboursement pour ça ?


Ce n'est pas dérangeant si elles sont peu prononcées, c'est rare de les voir et d'avoir la luminosité à fond, pour la lecture de film c'est visible mais bon on regarde plus le film que les bandes noires 

Pas besoin de motif en particulier pour un remboursement si tu es dans les délais (14 jours calendaires), mais je crois que dans ce cas les frais de retour sont à ta charge, à vérifier sur l'AppleStore en ligne.


----------



## breizheau (2 Juillet 2010)

Ce n'est visible que ds l'angle inférieur droit, et encore ça ne me gène pas plus que ça.... 
Je pense que je vais laisser comme ça et puis vala.


----------



## bambougroove (2 Juillet 2010)

breizheau a dit:


> Je pense que je vais laisser comme ça et puis vala.


Vii, surtout si par ailleurs tu n'as pas la jaunisse ni le DD bruyant 

Ces "fuites de lumières" sont le seul défaut de mon iMac 27" i7 qui est très agréable à utiliser et superbe :love:


----------



## breizheau (2 Juillet 2010)

Comme je l'ai dit précédemment, il y a une "résonance" dans mon bureau mais mon DD externe fait la même chose aussi.

Je vais le garder le Monsieur.


----------



## dilequeno (2 Juillet 2010)

C'est sur, l'I-Mac est une superbe machine "presque parfaite" comparée à mon PC qui pourtant n'est pas une casserole (assemblage perso dans un boitier desktop tout alu Zalman HD 160) et c'est avec regret que je le retourne...
Je vais attendre patiemment septembre et la revB...
@+
dlqn


----------



## breizheau (2 Juillet 2010)

Si elle sort......


----------



## dcom (4 Juillet 2010)

révision pour septembre ??


----------



## breizheau (4 Juillet 2010)

Certains le pensent. Quant à la vérité....


----------



## - B'n - (4 Juillet 2010)

Il aura quand même 1 an&#8230; je pense pas qu'ils nous fassent le coup du Mac Pro.


----------



## dcom (4 Juillet 2010)

Je vais être sage et attendre.
au vue des différents témoignage, il m'est difficile de franchir le pas,
je me contente très bien de mon vieux macbook pro qui pour l'instant satisfait à 100% mes besoins; vivement la prochaine génération


----------



## fusion (4 Juillet 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> "Pas d'accord" sur quoi exactement ?
> 
> Ton exemplaire est défectueux c'est regrettable ... ce n'est heureusement pas le cas de TOUS les iMac !!



pas d'accord sur le fait que tout est réglé!! y'a encore des séries défectueuses, et le fait d'avoir reçu 5 imac neuf de suite défectueux le prouve!! alors non ils ne le sont pas TOUS, mais y'en a encore et donc non rien n'est encore résolu!!


----------



## bambougroove (5 Juillet 2010)

dcom a dit:


> Je vais être sage et attendre.
> au vue des différents témoignage, il m'est difficile de franchir le pas,
> je me contente très bien de mon vieux macbook pro qui pour l'instant satisfait à 100% mes besoins; vivement la prochaine génération


Je comprend ta position ... à la vue des nombreux posts concernant les problèmes de la dernière gamme :mouais: surtout si tu as un "vieux" MBP pour patienter 

Cela dit, tout n'est pas noir ou jaune  dans cette affaire, avec une certaine patience et persévérance, ou même chance notamment concernant les fabrications tchèques de meilleure qualité que les chinoises, il est possible d'obtenir un exemplaire parfaitement fonctionnel :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h41 ----------




fusion a dit:


> pas d'accord sur le fait que tout est réglé!! y'a encore des séries défectueuses, et le fait d'avoir reçu 5 imac neuf de suite défectueux le prouve!! alors non ils ne le sont pas TOUS, mais y'en a encore et donc non rien n'est encore résolu!!


Je comprend ta colère mais il ne faut pas tout confondre et mélanger !!

Apple depuis le passage aux processeurs Intel est tributaire de la qualité des fabrications de composants "PC", essentiellement fabriqués en Chine et "programmés" pour une durée de vie précise, etc ... business et $$$$$ obligent 

Le fait que des exemplaires soient parfaitement fonctionnels et d'autres non démontre parfaitement que les problèmes constatés ne résident pas dans la conception de l'iMac mais essentiellement dans la qualité incertaine des fabrications !!


----------



## tedy57 (5 Juillet 2010)

c'est vrai qu'à force de persévérance et de patience on arrive à avoir son imac impeccable, mais quel parcours !

La machine vaut le coup, mais l'image de la pomme a pris un coup dans mon estime, vanter une qualité et au final arriver à des qualité de fabrication plus de douteuses....

Enfin sur les autres machines en ma possession, je n'ais jamais eu de pb et la qualité est bien au rdv.

Donc on va dire accident de parcours pour cet imac


----------



## bambougroove (8 Juillet 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> c'est vrai qu'à force de persévérance et de patience on arrive à avoir son imac impeccable, mais quel parcours !


Viii 



tedy57 a dit:


> La machine vaut le coup, mais l'image de la pomme a pris un coup dans mon estime, vanter une qualité et au final arriver à des qualité de fabrication plus de douteuses....
> 
> Enfin sur les autres machines en ma possession, je n'ais jamais eu de pb et la qualité est bien au rdv.
> 
> Donc on va dire accident de parcours pour cet imac


Il va falloir s'y faire, vouloir de l'avancée technologique fréquente (pour ne pas dire effrénée) et à bas prix, via des fabrications "made in China", s'est s'exposer à ce genre de problèmes et ce n'est pas spécifique à Apple :mouais:


----------



## Xian (17 Juillet 2010)

Il y a de moins en moins de messages dans ce fil. Soit on s'habitue à la jaunisse, soit les derniers modèles sont vraiment de meilleure qualité.

Concernant ma petite expérience personnelle, voici :

Mon iMac est passé deux fois au SAV (CAMI Liège). La deuxième fois, Apple a refusé le changement de dalle car elle avait été changée une première fois. la jaunisse est beaucoup plus acceptable que sur le premier écran, mais on ne peut pas dire que c'est parfait. Quand je compare avec l'écran 24" d'un ami, je constate que ce n'est pas parfait non plus sur ce dernier.

J'attends qu'un commercial d'Apple me rappelle pour "un geste commercial".

Concernant la résonance, miracle : le changement de disque dur a rendu l'iMac vraiment très silencieux, alors que je n'y croyait pas. 

Par contre, quand j'ai récupéré l'ordi, il y avait une grosse griffe en V à l'arrière. Evidemment, le technicien (très sympa au demeurant) et le responsable du magasin (tout aussi sympa) sont certains que cela n'a pas pu arriver chez eux. Et moi, je suis formel : j'ai mis l'iMac dans sa boite, avec les 4 blocs de frigolite et il n'y avait rien. Quand je l'ai récupéré, j'ai enlevé les deux blocs supérieurs et j'ai vu la griffe. Je n'ai reçu aucune proposition de dédommagement. C'est dommage, ils perdent un client.

Quand j'aurai des news du service clientèle, je vous raconte.


----------



## bambougroove (18 Juillet 2010)

Xian a dit:


> J'attends qu'un commercial d'Apple me rappelle pour "un geste commercial".
> ...
> Quand j'aurai des news du service clientèle, je vous raconte.


Ne lâche pas l'affaire et relance les si besoin.




Xian a dit:


> Concernant la résonance, miracle : le changement de disque dur a rendu l'iMac vraiment très silencieux, alors que je n'y croyait pas.


----------



## duc998 (21 Juillet 2010)

Je comptais m'acheter un i7 cette semaine, persuadé que depuis la fin 2009, tous les problèmes apparus sur cette machine avaient été résolus. A vous lire, il semble bien qu'il n'en soit rien. Je désespère et ne sais pas quoi faire : la revB arrivera-t-elle en septembre ? La fiabilité sera-t-elle au rendez-vous ? Vu l'impressionnante hausse de prix du Mac mini, je crains le pire pour iMac. Quelles évolutions seront présentes ? On parle d'un USB 3 ou d'un Fire Wire dernier cri. Une aussi faible évolution permettra-t-elle de justifier la hausse ? Bref, attendre ou ne pas attendre ???


----------



## djio101 (21 Juillet 2010)

Un bon tiens vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras...comme on dit dans ma campagne.
Pour la revB, personne n'en sait rien... Mais si tu préfères attendre...c'est à toi de voir.
Pour les évolutions, pareil, qui peut savoir à part le staff de chez Apple ?!!
Un Usb3 ? Un fireWire XL, why not, mais le prix des DDExternes sera lui aussi très élevé... Si tu es prêt à tout payer plus cher pour simplement faire tourner Time Machine, c'est étrange...


----------



## - B'n - (21 Juillet 2010)

djio101 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es prêt à tout payer plus cher pour simplement faire tourner Time Machine, c'est étrange...


L'USB3 et le FW800/1600/3200 sont rétro-compatibles (et sans changement de prise, contrairement au passage du FW400 au 800), donc il n'aura rien à changer, et sera prêt pour une éventuelle évolution. 
S'il peut attendre 1 mois ou 2 c'est plutôt une bonne idée d'attendre le renouvellement, vu les problèmes rencontrée avec la Rev A. Le seul inconvénient c'est une éventuelle hausse des prix&#8230;
Selon une source dite fiable de MacBidouille, la mise à jour aura lieu un peu après celle des Macs Pro qui sortiraient à la rentrée, et les verraient évoluer vers l'USB3 + FW1600.


----------



## Xian (21 Juillet 2010)

Si je devais changer en ayant une machine qui fonctionne encore, j'attendrais l'automne. On a dépassé la durée moyenne de cycle de remplacement de l'iMac (Macrumors)

Mais ça ne règlera sans doute pas les problèmes d'écran ou de disque dur qui résonne. Ce sont les composant qui sont comme ça. Il faut bien l'examiner à la réception et, si nécessaire, demander un remplacement.


----------



## duc998 (21 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour vos points de vue. Je pense que je vais attendre, vu que l'échéance paraît proche (sans doute 2 mois), et que ma machine actuelle (un vieux MBP 17' C2D) me donne encore toute satisfaction. J'espère juste que la hausse de prix ne sera pas trop violente !


----------



## Juldu62 (11 Août 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

au bout de un an sur mon imac 24" je viens de voir ce genre de tâche apparaitre en haut de l'écran je sais pas si c'est le même problème que tout le monde merci pour votre aide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://imagik.fr/view/281500

à bientot


----------



## bambougroove (11 Août 2010)

Juldu62 a dit:


> au bout de un an sur mon imac 24" je viens de voir ce genre de tâche apparaitre en haut de l'écran


Bonjour,

A priori, il ne s'agit pas de jaunisse.
Prends une photo avec un fond gris clair ou d'une couleur qui fait bien ressortir les tâches.
Sur ce site tu trouveras différents tests (cliquer sur "TEST SCREEN") et des fonds de différentes couleurs : http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php


----------



## Juldu62 (11 Août 2010)

en agrandissant la photo que j'ai fourni on voit bien pourtant.. la j'ai appelé l'apple care je porte mon imac ce soir je vous tiens au courant


----------



## juan66 (17 Août 2010)

Reçu aujourd'hui nouvel imac en 21,5".
1200 et un écran moisi, qui m'offre un joli dégradé du blanc vers le jaune, en partant du haut vers le bas. Ils en ont pas marre d'envoyer des écrans pourris chez apple????? Et maintenant faut que je me coltine une procédure de renvoi....Si ils sont pas capables de résoudre leurs problèmes, qu'ils arrêtent d'en vendre et de prendre le consommateur pour un couillon.


----------



## tiguanito (17 Août 2010)

juan66 a dit:


> Reçu aujourd'hui nouvel imac en 21,5".
> 1200 et un écran moisi, qui m'offre un joli dégradé du blanc vers le jaune, en partant du haut vers le bas. Ils en ont pas marre d'envoyer des écrans pourris chez apple????? Et maintenant faut que je me coltine une procédure de renvoi....Si ils sont pas capables de résoudre leurs problèmes, qu'ils arrêtent d'en vendre et de prendre le consommateur pour un couillon.



C'est vraiment énervant oui, ils n'ont toujours pas réussi à régler ce problème la depuis plusieurs mois, c'est assez stupéfiant.


----------



## HmJ (18 Août 2010)

iMac i5 quad achete au Japon depuis une semaine (cf le fil dans ma signature). Aucun probleme a deplorer, tous les composants sont de grande qualite, et j'ai teste l'ecran apres calibration avec ma sonde Gretag : moins de 7% de variabilite sur les 5 zones que j'ai retenues.

Je ne conteste pas vos problemes, je tiens juste a rappeler que tous les materiels ne sont pas fautifs.


----------



## bambougroove (18 Août 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> C'est vraiment énervant oui, ils n'ont toujours pas réussi à régler ce problème la depuis plusieurs mois, c'est assez stupéfiant.


Viii, "stupéfiant" c'est ce qui vient à l'esprit et le mot est faible ... après des mois depuis octobre 2009 de discussions, de messages divers et variés sur le forum officiel Apple, MacG et d'autres ... Apple n'a toujours pas entendu et compris que la qualité de fabrication de ses "produits" était déficiente ... et désastreuse pour son image de marque !!!! 

Si la conception des produits n'est pas mise en cause (certains marchent bien et d'autre pas), en revanche la qualité de fabrication, "made in China" pour des prix non négligeables (en euros notamment), est inadmissible !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mouais:

Concernant la 1ère génération d'iMac 27 " (late 2009), il m'a fallu procéder à 4 échanges pour obtenir un iMac parfaitement fonctionnel, cad sans jaunisse et sans DD bruyant/suractif, faut quand même pas pousser !!!


----------



## sylvanhus (18 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> iMac i5 quad achete au Japon depuis une semaine (cf le fil dans ma signature). Aucun probleme a deplorer, tous les composants sont de grande qualite, et j'ai teste l'ecran apres calibration avec ma sonde Gretag : moins de 7% de variabilite sur les 5 zones que j'ai retenues.
> 
> Je ne conteste pas vos problemes, je tiens juste a rappeler que tous les materiels ne sont pas fautifs.






C'est marrant avec tous ces cas similaires, je n'entends plus le mot "malchance" ?

Ah ben il serait temps de se reveiller sur la qualité globale de l'iMac...

Il est foireux à cause de problème de fabrication, c'est bien triste tout de meme...


----------



## djio101 (18 Août 2010)

Apple est malgré tout un fabricant d'ordinateurs comme les autres qui cherche à faire des profits... Si la société pommée a un trésor de guerre de 46 milliards de dollars (oui, oui !!!), c'est bien que l'argent arrive de quelque part. Et pour que l'argent arrive en période de crise, faut que leurs "PC" n'aient pas des prix trop élevés. Pour que les prix ne soient pas trop élevés, on baisse forcément la qualité, c'est pas possible autrement !!! Made in China, contrôles qualités rares, composants au rabais (je ne parle pas des CG d'anciennes générations), etc. Apple, c'est avant tout un design extérieur et OS X. Pour le reste, faut pas trop en demander quand même...


----------



## sylvanhus (18 Août 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> Apple est malgré tout un fabricant d'ordinateurs comme les autres qui cherche à faire des profits... Si la société pommée a un trésor de guerre de 46 milliards de dollars (oui, oui !!!), c'est bien que l'argent arrive de quelque part. Et pour que l'argent arrive en période de crise, faut que leurs "PC" n'aient pas des prix trop élevés. Pour que les prix ne soient pas trop élevés, on baisse forcément la qualité, c'est pas possible autrement !!! Made in China, contrôles qualités rares, composants au rabais (je ne parle pas des CG d'anciennes générations), etc. Apple, c'est avant tout un design extérieur et OS X. Pour le reste, faut pas trop en demander quand même...






Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'il faut accepter d'avoir de la merde pour que Apple fasse du profit de façons logique...

Les anciens iMac n'avaient pas ce genre de problème (ce qui a contribué à la réputation fiable de Apple) et ils étaient pas moins chers pour l'époque...

Perso je préfère payer ma machine 100 &#8364; de plus et avoir vraiment une machine digne de ce nom...

Pour info quand tu regardes le Mac Mini et le Mac Pro, tu es face à une qualité certaine de fabrication, alors pourquoi pas l'iMac ?

Désolé moi je ne cherche pas à comprendre d'ou peut venir le problème , car c'est à Apple de le régler, en tous cas si Apple comme tu dis (par logique, je comprends ce que tu veux dire dans le fond) veut faire de la marge en proposant des produits de merde, et que le consommateur doit se contenter de ce qu'on lui donne, ben dans ce cas le haut de gamme n'existera plus et Apple sera recalé aux meme niveau que Packard Bell pour l'image de marque ^^


----------



## djio101 (18 Août 2010)

Bon, mes tentatives d'ironie ne sont pas toujours comprises...
Une chose est sûre : l'iMac est LA machine grand public d'Apple, une sorte de vitrine pour les PC-istes... A mon sens, mais ce n'est que mon avis, les pros se tourneront vers les Mac Pro (ceux qui sont pétés de thunes (pas d'iTunes...sic !), hein, because faut avoir un bon porte-monnaie ou les MacBook Pro pour avoir un truc sérieux. Je ne fais qu'un constat personnel, c'est tout.
Je ne cherche absolument pas à justifier les profits records d'Apple, mais à les comprendre.
Nombreux sont ceux parmi nous qui seraient prêts à ajouter 100&#8364; à leur machine pour qu'elle soit exempte de problèmes. Mais, et une fois de plus ce n'est que mon avis, pour retrouver un haut gage de qualité, faudrait fabriquer ailleurs qu'en Chine. Mon Mac Plus qui a 25 ans a été fabriqué en Irlande, et fonctionne toujours. Ok, il ne s'agit pas des technos de 2010, mais je ne mettrais pas ma main au feu que mon iMac sera toujours opérationnel, tournant PARFAITEMENT dans 6 ans... Le problème, c'est que si les Mac étaient à nouveaux produits en Irlande, ce ne serait pas 100&#8364; qu'il faudrait ajouter, mais beaucoup, beaucoup plus, car sur le plan social, l'Europe offre davantage que la Chine, et ça représente un coût très important.
Si Apple veut offrir des machines parfaitement réalisées, faut réduire la marge si le coût pour l'utilisateur final doit être le même. Je ne pense pas que ce soit dans les objectifs d'iPapy...


----------



## juan66 (18 Août 2010)

Pour ma part, j'ai pris contact avec l'assistance ce matin, et donc remplacement de l'imac 21,5" corei3. J'ai juste dit que l'écran était à moitié jaune, et il n'y a eu aucun soucis, on ne m'a posé aucune question, on m'a dit de suite dit : on  remplace.
Donc il y a deux façons de voir les choses :
- la première de manière positive, même si il y a problème, apple remplace sans aucun souci et sans faire d'histoire.
- la manière raleur : si ils remplacent aussi facilement sans poser de question, c'est qu'ils sont bien au courant du problème, mais s'en foutent, et préfèrent livrer des machines défectueuses car dans de nombreux cas ça doit passer(par exemple ma copine ne trouvait pas ça trop dérangeant), et au pire ils échangent, ça leur coûte moins chère qu'augmenter les contrôles qualités.


----------



## sylvanhus (18 Août 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> Bon, mes tentatives d'ironie ne sont pas toujours comprises...
> Une chose est sûre : l'iMac est LA machine grand public d'Apple, une sorte de vitrine pour les PC-istes... A mon sens, mais ce n'est que mon avis, les pros se tourneront vers les Mac Pro (ceux qui sont pétés de thunes (pas d'iTunes...sic !), hein, because faut avoir un bon porte-monnaie ou les MacBook Pro pour avoir un truc sérieux. Je ne fais qu'un constat personnel, c'est tout.
> Je ne cherche absolument pas à justifier les profits records d'Apple, mais à les comprendre.
> Nombreux sont ceux parmi nous qui seraient prêts à ajouter 100 à leur machine pour qu'elle soit exempte de problèmes. Mais, et une fois de plus ce n'est que mon avis, pour retrouver un haut gage de qualité, faudrait fabriquer ailleurs qu'en Chine. Mon Mac Plus qui a 25 ans a été fabriqué en Irlande, et fonctionne toujours. Ok, il ne s'agit pas des technos de 2010, mais je ne mettrais pas ma main au feu que mon iMac sera toujours opérationnel, tournant PARFAITEMENT dans 6 ans... Le problème, c'est que si les Mac étaient à nouveaux produits en Irlande, ce ne serait pas 100 qu'il faudrait ajouter, mais beaucoup, beaucoup plus, car sur le plan social, l'Europe offre davantage que la Chine, et ça représente un coût très important.
> Si Apple veut offrir des machines parfaitement réalisées, faut réduire la marge si le coût pour l'utilisateur final doit être le même. Je ne pense pas que ce soit dans les objectifs d'iPapy...






Pardon pour l'ironie , je ne suis pas bien réveillé ce matin 

Je comprends ce que tu veux dire au fond, meme si moi j'ai beaucoup de mal a "comprendre" cette pratique au profit des usagers...

Quand Apple perdra de l'argent sur le SAV des iMac peut être réagira t-il ?
Je l'espère à vrai dire, qu'il se prenne un grosse leçon avec son iMac bancal...

Oui le Mac Pro est LA machine ,mais comme tu dis faut vraiment avoir les moyens...

En attendant je fais avec mon Mini (il me dépanne, pour ne pas dire me convient très bien)...

Allez plus que quelques années d'économies et j'aurais peut être un Mac Pro ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h01 ----------




juan66 a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai pris contact avec l'assistance ce matin, et donc remplacement de l'imac 21,5" corei3. J'ai juste dit que l'écran était à moitié jaune, et il n'y a eu aucun soucis, on ne m'a posé aucune question, on m'a dit de suite dit : on  remplace.
> Donc il y a deux façons de voir les choses :
> - la première de manière positive, même si il y a problème, apple remplace sans aucun souci et sans faire d'histoire.
> - la manière raleur : si ils remplacent aussi facilement sans poser de question, c'est qu'ils sont bien au courant du problème, mais s'en foutent, et préfèrent livrer des machines défectueuses car dans de nombreux cas ça doit passer(par exemple ma copine ne trouvait pas ça trop dérangeant), et au pire ils échangent, ça leur coûte moins chère qu'augmenter les contrôles qualités.




C'est vrai, et c'est ce que je trouve dommage...

Car apres 5 échanges, crois moi t'en as ras le bol, meme si Apple le fait sans batailler, surtout quand c'est ton outil de travail...

En tous cas échanges ou pas, on est pas au bout de nos surprise quand à l'évolutivité de la machine, car si déja au départ elle manque de qualité, qu'en sera t-il dans 3 ans ?

Carte mere HS ? carte graphique ? dalle qui empire ou qui lache ?

Perso (ça n'engage que moi, comme le reste ^^) je suis pas sur qu'a l'état actuel des choses, l'iMac soit le bon investissement pour une machine fiable...

M'enfin bon ,qui vivra verra


----------



## juan66 (18 Août 2010)

> Car apres 5 échanges, crois moi t'en as ras le bol, meme si Apple le fait sans batailler, surtout quand c'est ton outil de travail...
> 
> En tous cas échanges ou pas, on est pas au bout de nos surprise quand à l'évolutivité de la machine, car si déja au départ elle manque de qualité, qu'en sera t-il dans 3 ans ?
> 
> ...


Je fais cet échange, si la machine n'est pas parfaite, se sera le dernier, après se sera remboursement.


----------



## jaguymac (18 Août 2010)

juan66 a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai pris contact avec l'assistance ce matin, et donc remplacement de l'imac 21,5" corei3. J'ai juste dit que l'écran était à moitié jaune, et il n'y a eu aucun soucis, on ne m'a posé aucune question, on m'a dit de suite dit : on  remplace.
> Donc il y a deux façons de voir les choses :
> - la première de manière positive, même si il y a problème, apple remplace sans aucun souci et sans faire d'histoire.
> - la manière raleur : si ils remplacent aussi facilement sans poser de question, c'est qu'ils sont bien au courant du problème, mais s'en foutent, et préfèrent livrer des machines défectueuses car dans de nombreux cas ça doit passer(par exemple ma copine ne trouvait pas ça trop dérangeant), et au pire ils échangent, ça leur coûte moins chère qu'augmenter les contrôles qualités.



Pas de problème pour eux ils vont le remettre sur le refurb tel quel ,en espérant que le prochain client sera moins regardant. Vu la marge qu'apple se fait sur les ordis ils seront encore gagnants.


----------



## HmJ (18 Août 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> C'est marrant avec tous ces cas similaires, je n'entends plus le mot "malchance" ?
> 
> Ah ben il serait temps de se reveiller sur la qualité globale de l'iMac...
> 
> Il est foireux à cause de problème de fabrication, c'est bien triste tout de meme...



Arrete un peu, je n'ai jamais utilise le mot "malchance". Relis mes posts et tu verras que je suis le premier a reconnaitre les problemes qu'il peut y avoir. Ce n'est pas par contre parce que je n'ai pas ce probleme que je suis aveugle et manque d'objectivite. Il y a des problemes, tout le monde n'est pas concerne, point. Arrete de rebattre toujours les memes choses.


----------



## sylvanhus (18 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Arrete un peu, je n'ai jamais utilise le mot "malchance". Relis mes posts et tu verras que je suis le premier a reconnaitre les problemes qu'il peut y avoir. Ce n'est pas par contre parce que je n'ai pas ce probleme que je suis aveugle et manque d'objectivite. Il y a des problemes, tout le monde n'est pas concerne, point. Arrete de rebattre toujours les memes choses.






Tu sais avant d'être agressif, saches qu'un forum de discussion c'est de parler de manière général...

Beaucoup se sont permis de me parler de malchance suite à mes innombrables échanges (et je ne suis pas le seul)...

J'ai pris ton fil car je retourne le fait que c'est peut être des gens comme toi qui ont de la chance...

D'ailleurs c'est marrant de voir que dans ton boulot personne n'a eu de problèmes avec l'iMac , alors que sur ce forum ils sont assez nombreux a avoir les memes symptomes(à répétition après plusieurs échanges), et que dans une commande de plusieurs machines la aucun soucis... à croire que Apple envoie les bonnes machines à qui il le veut ^^

Je ne te fais pas un procès (je suis très heureux pour toi) mais force est de constater que pas mal d'iMac foireux se baladent dans notre beau pays (un choix de Apple !? lol )

C'est juste un constat...

Moi j'attends toujours qu'une personne affirmative me prouve la bonne uniformité d'un iMac (photo ou vidéo à l'appuis) faute de DD bruyant, ou autre grésillement de la luminosité (ça fait pas mal de problèmes identiques sur plusieurs modèles...

Donc si tu n'aimes pas qu'on contredise le fait que l'iMac est tout sauf une machine fiable, ben profites de ta machine et évites de lire des choses qui te font du mal...


----------



## HmJ (18 Août 2010)

Tu fais un bon constat mais je ne suis pas agressif. Je suis juste lasse que tu passes derriere mes posts en me laissant penser que je suis un mytho 

Le principal, c'est que je reconnais qu'il y a des soucis, donc tu ne peux pas dire que je minimise le probleme. Maintenant, je n'ai pas poste a chaque fois qu'un collegue achetait un iMac ou que je visitais une boite qui en utilisait. Je ne suis pas completement stupide : j'ai bien sur verifie, questionne avant d'acheter le mien (ca m'a quand meme pris 9 mois !). Mais non, de visu, je n'ai jamais trouve un seul iMac fautif. Autour de moi. Et pourtant, encore une fois, je ne minimise pas tes problemes ni ceux des autres.

C'est peut-etre lie a ma chance, ou a la chance de mes collegues japonais, ou peut-etre que la France est un marche de beta-tester, que sais-je ? Je parle de ma petite experience, point. Je tiens quand meme a le faire, en ecrivant proprement, poliment et clairement, de facon a nuancer les propos souvent alarmistes que je peux lire sur MacGe a propos des iMac. Et si j'avais rencontre les memes problemes que vous, je n'aurais pas manque de le reconnaitre et de le faire savoir a tout futur acquereur. N'est-ce pas ? Je m'arreterai donc la pour les problemes de dalle, pas le peine de repeter la meme chose de mon cote. Bon courage et bonne chance a ceux qui en bavent encore.


----------



## sylvanhus (18 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Tu fais un bon constat mais je ne suis pas agressif. Je suis juste lasse que tu passes derriere mes posts en me laissant penser que je suis un mytho
> 
> Le principal, c'est que je reconnais qu'il y a des soucis, donc tu ne peux pas dire que je minimise le probleme. Maintenant, je n'ai pas poste a chaque fois qu'un collegue achetait un iMac ou que je visitais une boite qui en utilisait. Je ne suis pas completement stupide : j'ai bien sur verifie, questionne avant d'acheter le mien (ca m'a quand meme pris 9 mois !). Mais non, de visu, je n'ai jamais trouve un seul iMac fautif. Autour de moi. Et pourtant, encore une fois, je ne minimise pas tes problemes ni ceux des autres.
> 
> C'est peut-etre lie a ma chance, ou a la chance de mes collegues japonais, ou peut-etre que la France est un marche de beta-tester, que sais-je ? Je parle de ma petite experience, point. Je tiens quand meme a le faire, en ecrivant proprement, poliment et clairement, de facon a nuancer les propos souvent alarmistes que je peux lire sur MacGe a propos des iMac. Et si j'avais rencontre les memes problemes que vous, je n'aurais pas manque de le reconnaitre et de le faire savoir a tout futur acquereur. N'est-ce pas ? Je m'arreterai donc la pour les problemes de dalle, pas le peine de repeter la meme chose de mon cote. Bon courage et bonne chance a ceux qui en bavent encore.





Je ne t'ai jamais pris pour un mytho, je pense juste que nous n'avons pas le meme coup d'oeil ni la meme exigence...

Moi je ne parle pas forcément de la dalle puisque je comptais finalement prendre un iMac i3 à coté de mon écran externe, et je viens de laisser tomber l'idée quand je lis tous les autres problèmes des iMac (grésillement et gratage de DD de série)...

Puisque ton expérience positive est tout de meme plus minime que les problèmes rencontrés, il est juste de constater que l'iMac à plus de problème que d'assurance...

Et je réclame encore à un possesseurs heureux de nous prouver la qualité de sa dalle d'après ses affirmations...

Aujourd'hui j'attends encore...

Et cela rassurerait bien des futurs acheteurs...


----------



## methos1435 (18 Août 2010)

Très souvent, on poste pour expliquer un problème donc il est normal de voir plusieurs personnes avec ce problème sur les forums. Et on à toujours l'impression de voir beaucoup de monde alors qu'au final ca ne touche que peu de clients.

Si on ramène ce nombre de clients ayant un problème au nombre total de clients pour les imacs concernés, ce n'est qu'une goutte d'eau dans un océan.

Mais Apple à une image tellement "haut de gamme", que le moindre problème devient un véritable scandale.

Alors attention, je ne dis pas qu'apple a rien à se reprocher à ce niveau (et je serai le premier à échanger mon Imac si celui-ci présente le moindre problème), mais de là à dire qu'apple s'en tappe..... Apple travaille surement sur le problème. Mais ce ne doit pas se régler en claquant les doigts...

Maintenant, n'oublions qu'au final, apple ne fabrique pas le matériel. La dalle LCD des Imacs, c'est du LG il me semble (donc au final c'est à eux de se demander pourquoi ca vire dans le jaune). 
Le processeur (I3, I5, I7 ...) utilisé par apple pour ses produits n'est pas de qualité supérieure par rapport à ceux utilisés dans le monde PC. Les cartes graphiques utilisées ne sont pas meilleures que celles du monde PC, la mémoire, les disques durs ...: pareille. Vu comme cà, la "haute qualité" des macs n'est que relative. Les seuls points qu'on peux attribuer entièrement à Apple c'est le design de leurs produits (design ou ergonomie d'ailleurs) et OS X. Et là, ya les gouts et les couleurs, mais en général ya pas trop de soucis en ce moment.


EDIT: J'ai actuellement un Imac 27 pouces de la gamme 2009 (Processeur CORE 2 DUO 3.06 Ghz) depuis une semaine et je n'ai rencontré aucun problème. Eclairage de la Dalle uniforme, aucun virement dans le jaune, parfaitement silencieux, pas de grattage de disque dur ... Donc satisfait. Mais je l'échange la semaine prochaine contre un Imac de la gamme 2010 (27 pouces à processeur I3), j'espère qu'il en sera de même.


----------



## sylvanhus (18 Août 2010)

methos1435 a dit:


> Très souvent, on poste pour expliquer un problème donc il est normal de voir plusieurs personnes avec ce problème sur les forums. Et on à toujours l'impression de voir beaucoup de monde alors qu'au final ca ne touche que peu de clients.
> 
> Si on ramène ce nombre de clients ayant un problème au nombre total de clients pour les imacs concernés, ce n'est qu'une goutte d'eau dans un océan.
> 
> ...





C'est ce que j'ai pensé au début tu sais...

Mais apres moult escales en magasin, et moult discussions avec des centre agrées, le résultat est tombé...

l'iMac souffre d'un problème de conception général, et beaucoup n'ont pas la meme exigence sur la dalle...

Le problème de qualité de dalle était déja présent sur l'iMac 24, et peu s'en sont plein, la preuve mon 1er iMac était d'occasion et l'ancin propriétaire (un pote) le trouvais sublime, moi quand j'ai eu la machine , ben la dalle était foireuse...

Changée 2 fois cette dalle 24 était alarmante de manque d'uniformité...

Plus tard un responsable d'Apple me confirmait que le 24 n'a jamais était homogène et que le LED du 21 et 27 etait la pour regler le soucis...

Et ce n'est toujours pas le cas...

Tu sais j'en lis pas mal de poste positif sur l'iMac (tant mieux) mais personne ne prouve ses dires avec des photos à l'appuis...

ça fait depuis décembre 2009 que j'attends de voir un iMac correct...(jen ai vu plus d'un trentaine depuis)

0/30 ça s'appelle pas une majorité...


----------



## HmJ (18 Août 2010)

Tu parles de quel test ? http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php ?


----------



## sylvanhus (18 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Tu parles de quel test ? http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php ?




Oui au début, puis apres avec le coup d'oeil et l'habitude tu vois les trucs sans le test ^^

Meme les techniciens Apple s'en servent c'est pour dire ^^

Ce test a été effectué sur d'autres écrans , et le résultat n'est pas du tout le meme, meme mon portable Toshiba a 400 &#8364; n'a pas ce genre de problème, pourtant c'est une dalle bas de gamme...


----------



## juan66 (20 Août 2010)

Second imac reçu, et encore un écran jaune, non mais ils prennent leurs clients pour quoi???
En plus de ne pas être capables de faire des écrans qui ressemblent à quelque chose, ils croient que je vais finir pas en accepter un????
Là je suis dégouté.
C'est chère, et en plus c'est de la qualité de m****.Rien n'est donc justifié, je me fais rembourser, et je continue avec mon écran dell, lui au moins il ressemble à quelque chose, et pour 300.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h14 ----------

Voilà, ça fera un retour de plus, et je me fais donc rembourser le produit. Si tous ceux qui ont des problèmes font pareils, peut être que apple se mettra à sortir des produits convenables, entre leurs iphones qui captent pas et les imacs pleins de soucis, je trouve bien marrant que certaines personnes sur ces forums continuent à dire qu'apple c'est plus chère car c'est de la qualité!


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2010)

ça serai bien de recentrer le sujet, et d'avoir un poil de discernement, depuis quand Apple fabrique la dalle LCD des iMac ????


----------



## sylvanhus (20 Août 2010)

macinside a dit:


> ça serai bien de recentrer le sujet, et d'avoir un poil de discernement, depuis quand Apple fabrique la dalle LCD des iMac ????





Depuis quand Apple ne doit pas assurer la qualité de ses produits ? :love:


----------



## juan66 (20 Août 2010)

> ça serai bien de recentrer le sujet, et d'avoir un poil de discernement, depuis quand Apple fabrique la dalle LCD des iMac ????


Apple est responsable des choix qu'il fait, à commencer par les composants qu'il met dans ses produits. Si ils mettent de la m**** dedans, alors leur produit est de la m****.
La facture est au nom d'apple, donc se sont à eux de faire en sorte que leurs produits justifient leurs tarifs.

Quand au poil de discernement, il suffit de lire les forums, ou de connaître quelques personnes qui ont acheté des imacs ou des iphones 4 depuis un an, pour comprendre que apple, question qualité, c'est devenu mauvais.
Et au vue de la réaction du service après vente(très bon au passage),les dalles imacs jaunes, ce n'est pas rare, ils ne m'ont d'ailleurs même pas proposé de le remplacer, se sont eux les premiers qui m'ont proposer un remboursement. 
Après, que le grand public se contente d'un écran pourri à 1200&#8364;(et encore pour le prix d'entrée), ils font ce qu'ils veulent, mais personnellement,  mon ordi me sert à autre chose que regarder youtube et hotmail.


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2010)

:modo: Le recentrage du sujet doit être fait de suite, avant découpage des posts manquants de discernement et d'objectivité :modo:


----------



## HmJ (21 Août 2010)

Une question a propos de cette teinte jaune : est-ce qu'en plus elle est uniforme, ce qui indirquerait une mauvais calibration, ou alors est-ce une tache, comme j'ai pu en voir a l'epoque sur des Cinema Display 23" et 30" ?


----------



## bambougroove (21 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Une question a propos de cette teinte jaune : est-ce qu'en plus elle est uniforme, ce qui indirquerait une mauvais calibration, ou alors est-ce une tache, comme j'ai pu en voir a l'epoque sur des Cinema Display 23" et 30" ?


Non elle n'est pas uniforme, elle n'occupe pas tout l'écran mais une partie, concernant les late 2009 c'était généralement situé au milieu et en bas à droite de l'écran, ainsi qu'une ligne grise verticale située à peu près au-dessus du dock.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h58 ----------




juan66 a dit:


> Apple est responsable des choix qu'il fait, à commencer par les composants qu'il met dans ses produits. Si ils mettent de la m**** dedans, alors leur produit est de la m****.


La conception de l'iMac n'est pas en cause, car la majorité est parfaitement fonctionnelle.
Concernant les composants, ils peuvent subir des défauts de fabrication mais ce n'est pas la seule explication des dysfonctionnements constatés, ils peuvent aussi provenir d'une mauvaise qualité de montage en usine.

Bref, il ne faut pas rêver : le "made in China" qui est maintenant quasi général a notamment son avantage (prix plus accessible au plus grand nombre) et son inconvénient (qualité de fabrication aléatoire), sans parler de l'abandon des contrôles de qualité par la plupart des constructeurs et assembleurs dans le domaine de l'informatique : en gros les retours des matériels défectueux leur coûte moins cher qu'un contrôle de chaque exemplaire produit


----------



## remydream (21 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 

Si on commande un Imac , et que l'on lui trouve des défauts , on a le droit à combien de retour ?
J'aimerai avoir un Imac 21'5 mais quand je lis les deboires de certains ca m'ennuie un peu . Autant me retourner vers un macbook pro certes plus cher neuf   ou encore sur le refurb . Mais comment savoir si sur le refurb les macbook pro sont exempts de defauts ?


----------



## sylvanhus (21 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Non elle n'est pas uniforme, elle n'occupe pas tout l'écran mais une partie, concernant les late 2009 c'était généralement situé au milieu et en bas à droite de l'écran, ainsi qu'une ligne grise verticale située à peu près au-dessus du dock.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h58 ----------
> 
> ...





C'est alarmant tout de meme...

C'est de Apple dont vous parlez ^^
Comme quoi le haut de gamme n'existe plus...

Pour HMj , Bambougroove dit juste, ce n'est pas uniforme, et je n'ai toujours pas trouvé une dalle sans jaunisse...
En effet pas plus tard qu'hier je suis allé chez un premium resseller, tester un iMac 21,5 et d'autres...test à l'appuis la jaunisse était la...

Donc Bambougroove dis que les iMac sont majoritairement bons, ben mince alors moi je n'en trouve aucun...

Est ce dans le Sud ouest que Apple s'acharne à livrer des bécanses minables ?

non faut arreter d'être naÏf...mais bon si un forumeur peut nous prouver photos ,à l'appuis , qu'un écran homogène ça existe (ça fait plusieurs fois que je le propose, personne ne semble être sur de le prouver  ? ) ben je serais le premier ravis de voir enfin une bécane fiable ^^

Et j'ai besoin d'être rassuré, alors s'il vous plait, postez de belles photos


----------



## juan66 (21 Août 2010)

Pour ma part teinte jaune non uniforme, un sorte de dégradé de plus en plus jaune en partant du milieu de l'écran vers le bas, et ce sur les deux imacs.



> La conception de l'iMac n'est pas en cause, car la majorité est parfaitement fonctionnelle.


Là, je reste sceptique. Je suis allé hier à la fnac de Perpignan(pas trop le choix vers chez moi pour voir des imacs), et le modèle d'expo avait le même problème. Je pense plutôt que la majorité des possesseurs ne s'attardent pas sur ce problème.

Ce qu'il faut quand même souligner et qui a son importance, c'est que ce problème commence à être relativement "ancien". Qu'il y est un problèmes à la sortie d'un produit, c'est une chose, mais que un an après, une boîte continue à envoyer les produit touchés par ce même problème, là désolé, mais c'est prendre les clients pour des ***


----------



## bambougroove (21 Août 2010)

remydream a dit:


> Si on commande un Imac , et que l'on lui trouve des défauts , on a le droit à combien de retour ?


D'après Steve Jobs, concernant la gamme précédente, jusqu'à ce que tu sois satisfait !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------




sylvanhus a dit:


> je n'ai toujours pas trouvé une dalle sans jaunisse...


Les 2 derniers iMac 27" i7 que j'ai reçu (en mars et avril) n'avaient pas la jaunisse.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h49 ----------




juan66 a dit:


> Ce qu'il faut quand même souligner et qui a son importance, c'est que ce problème commence à être relativement "ancien". Qu'il y est un problèmes à la sortie d'un produit, c'est une chose, mais que un an après, une boîte continue à envoyer les produit touchés par ce même problème, là désolé, mais c'est prendre les clients pour des ***


Viii c'est inadmissible, le seul moyen d'inciter Apple à plus de contrôles de qualité c'est de renvoyer systématiquement les exemplaires défectueux.


----------



## eblob (21 Août 2010)

Salut la compagnie,

J'avais parcouru votre forum avant l'achat tout récent d'un iMAC 27" i5 et en effet je constate le phénomène de jaunisse. Vers le haut, c'est bien blanc puis ça s'assombrit et tire un peu vers le jaune le dernier tiers, partie basse de l'écran. Je ne pense pas aller le faire changer pour cela néanmoins, surtout qu'il y a de bonnes chances que le prochain présente les mêmes caractéristiques... Je n'en ai pas une utilisation professionnelle, ça ne va sans doute pas me gâcher la vie. Enfin, je ne sais pas, qu'en pensez vous ? J'ai quelques jours pour me décider. 

A part ça, belle bête


----------



## sylvanhus (21 Août 2010)

eblob a dit:


> Salut la compagnie,
> 
> J'avais parcouru votre forum avant l'achat tout récent d'un iMAC 27" i5 et en effet je constate le phénomène de jaunisse. Vers le haut, c'est bien blanc puis ça s'assombrit et tire un peu vers le jaune le dernier tiers, partie basse de l'écran. Je ne pense pas aller le faire changer pour cela néanmoins, surtout qu'il y a de bonnes chances que le prochain présente les mêmes caractéristiques... Je n'en ai pas une utilisation professionnelle, ça ne va sans doute pas me gâcher la vie. Enfin, je ne sais pas, qu'en pensez vous ? J'ai quelques jours pour me décider.
> 
> A part ça, belle bête




Si certains disent que ça existe sans jaunisse, pourquoi pas essayer d'en trouver un comme ça ?


Après ceux qui disent qu'il est parfait ,ça rassure un minimum, meme si personne ose le prouver en photo ^^ (désolé si j'insiste mais c'est tellement simple de dire que chez soi tout va bien )

A toi e voir si pour le prix tu veux une machine jaunissante ou pas...

Un Mac c'est cher parce que c'est soit disant de qualité, alors autant en avoir pour son argent non ?

Regarde le prix des PC de meme calibre, tu vas vite exiger que Apple te fournisse la qualité qu'oblige le (gros?) supplément financier d'un Mac...


----------



## juan66 (21 Août 2010)

> Salut la compagnie,
> 
> J'avais parcouru votre forum avant l'achat tout récent d'un iMAC 27" i5 et en effet je constate le phénomène de jaunisse. Vers le haut, c'est bien blanc puis ça s'assombrit et tire un peu vers le jaune le dernier tiers, partie basse de l'écran. Je ne pense pas aller le faire changer pour cela néanmoins, surtout qu'il y a de bonnes chances que le prochain présente les mêmes caractéristiques... Je n'en ai pas une utilisation professionnelle, ça ne va sans doute pas me gâcher la vie. Enfin, je ne sais pas, qu'en pensez vous ? J'ai quelques jours pour me décider.


Si tu trouves ça normal de mettre 2000 dans un ordinateur qui a un écran défectueux, garde le. Sinon, fais toi le remplacer.


----------



## tefal (28 Août 2010)

Salut,
Après avoir renvoyé quatre imac 27 de première génération tous défectueux, je suis allé faire un petit tour aujourd'hui à l'Apple Store de Montpellier, histoire de voir si la jaunisse avait disparu de la rev B: les résultats ne sont pas encourageants. Les 2 21.5"  que j'ai pu tester étaient vraiment "affreux", un 27 était vraiment jaune dans le tiers inférieur, le deuxième présentait le fameux t inversé avec une jaunisse légèrement moins prononcée. Non loin de là, un vieux ACD 30" avait lui des couleurs bien plus fidèles...
Je me tâte vraiment à essayer un cinquième imac...


----------



## jaguymac (28 Août 2010)

J'ai reçu mon Imac jeudi ( 27" i7 4go de ram DD 1To ). L'écran est parfait , aucunes traces jaunes et aucunes fuites de lumière ; j'ai fait les différents tests. Aucun grésillement au niveau de l'alimentation , disque dur silencieux ( un western digital caviar black ) ainsi que le superdrive ( hitachi ).
On arrive à trouver des imac sans problèmes


----------



## bambougroove (29 Août 2010)

jaguymac a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon Imac jeudi ( 27" i7 4go de ram DD 1To ). L'écran est parfait , aucunes traces jaunes et aucunes fuites de lumière ; j'ai fait les différents tests. Aucun grésillement au niveau de l'alimentation , disque dur silencieux ( un western digital caviar black ) ainsi que le superdrive ( hitachi ).






jaguymac a dit:


> On arrive à trouver des imac sans problèmes


Viii


----------



## tefal (29 Août 2010)

Sans doute, pour l'instant j'en ai trouvé 0 sur 6 ...


----------



## sylvanhus (30 Août 2010)

tefal a dit:


> Sans doute, pour l'instant j'en ai trouvé 0 sur 6 ...




Bon ben moi je viens de déballer mon iMac 21,5 i3...

Ecran qui a la jaunisse...

Bon j'hésite à le ramener à la Fnac (sans être sur d'en trouver un sans jaunisse) ou demander un changement de dalle auprès de Apple...

Faut dire que j'ai pas envie de changer la machine, je veux juste un bon écran (enfin sans jaunisse quoi puisque ça existe)...

Vous feriez quoi vous ?


----------



## Rico0o (30 Août 2010)

Montre nous des photos avec les tests de bandes grises qu'on puisse voir à quel point ton écran est atteint.
Incroyable qu'apple ait toujours pas résolu ce soucis...
J'ai vu un nouveau 27" à la fnac, l'écran me semblait correct.
Après l'effet de jaunisse évolue avec la température de la machine, à chaud il s'estompe pas mal.


----------



## sylvanhus (30 Août 2010)

Rico0o a dit:


> Montre nous des photos avec les tests de bandes grises qu'on puisse voir à quel point ton écran est atteint.
> Incroyable qu'apple ait toujours pas résolu ce soucis...
> J'ai vu un nouveau 27" à la fnac, l'écran me semblait correct.
> Après l'effet de jaunisse évolue avec la température de la machine, à chaud il s'estompe pas mal.





ok je posterais des photos dans la soirée ^^


----------



## chacha95 (30 Août 2010)

Je vais acheter un iMac 27" Quad à la fin de la semaine normalement. 
Ai-je plus de chance de tomber sur un écran jaune avec une série de 2009 refurbished ou avec une série de 2010 neuve ?

Merci


----------



## sylvanhus (30 Août 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Je vais acheter un iMac 27" Quad à la fin de la semaine normalement.
> Ai-je plus de chance de tomber sur un écran jaune avec une série de 2009 refurbished ou avec une série de 2010 neuve ?
> 
> Merci





Ben oui...

J'ai un iMac de Juillet 2010 et il a la jaunisse...

Bon le jaunisse s'estompe en laissant l'écran chauffer un peu mais bon...

Je vais poster des photos d'ici quelques minutes (on voit pas grand chose sur mon iPhone ^^)

Souscris un Apple Care tu pourras faire changer la dalle jusqu'a en obtenir une bonne


----------



## sylvanhus (30 Août 2010)

voila c'est posté ^^


Par contre pas de fuites de luminosité à noté (un bon point cool ^^)


----------



## boris20 (30 Août 2010)

Sylvanus, je croit que ton appareil photo a peut être amplifier un peu les dominantes !

J'ai suivi ce fil avec beaucoup d'intérêt puisque j'ai acheter un imac 27 3,2 mhz début Aout; mon écran me semble correct, je joint quelques images du fameux test pour avis.

Comment on fait pour ajouter des photos...!!??


----------



## chacha95 (30 Août 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ben oui...
> 
> J'ai un iMac de Juillet 2010 et il a la jaunisse...
> 
> ...


Ah bienvenue dans la communauté des 21.5 jaunisseux  lol
Tu comptes faire quoi ? Te le faire échanger ?

Pourquoi souscrire un Apple Care, la garantie ne suffit pas ? Je n'aurai pas les moyens de souscrire un Apple Care. (je suis en alternance et je n'ai pas des revenus très élevés)

Donc d'après toi, mieux vaut acheter un Mac refurbished (qui aura un peu plus de chance d'avoir été contrôlé), c'est bien ça ?


----------



## HmJ (31 Août 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> voila c'est posté ^^
> 
> 
> Par contre pas de fuites de luminosité à noté (un bon point cool ^^)



Dis-moi, concernant mon mien : tu trouvais des fuites de luminosite mais pas de jaunisse, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## bambougroove (31 Août 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> mieux vaut acheter un Mac refurbished (qui aura un peu plus de chance d'avoir été contrôlé)


Théoriquement oui, après dans la pratique il y a eu aussi pour le refurb des témoignages concernant la jaunisse (tout comme les matériels neufs de la gamme de fin 2009 et milieu 2010).

Personne n'est en mesure de te donner des statistiques précises, comme dit précédemment plusieurs fois ... c'est la loterie !! 

Un exemplaire défectueux > échange ou remboursement.


----------



## chacha95 (31 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Théoriquement oui, après dans la pratique il y a eu aussi pour le refurb des témoignages concernant la jaunisse (tout comme les matériels neufs de la gamme de fin 2009 et milieu 2010).
> 
> Personne n'est en mesure de te donner des statistiques précises, comme dit précédemment plusieurs fois ... c'est la loterie !!
> 
> Un exemplaire défectueux > échange ou remboursement.


Ah merde ! Moi qui arrivait pas à me décider sur l'un ou l'autre, le choix va être dur 
(corei5 neuf vs corei7 refurbished)


----------



## sylvanhus (31 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Dis-moi, concernant mon mien : tu trouvais des fuites de luminosite mais pas de jaunisse, n'est-ce pas ?




Ben c'est toi qui parlait de fuites de luminosité, moi je n'ai pas vu tes photos sur fond noir...

Après ce serait curieux d'avoir des problèmes inverses d'une dalle à l'autre


----------



## bambougroove (31 Août 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Ah merde ! Moi qui arrivait pas à me décider sur l'un ou l'autre, le choix va être dur
> (corei5 neuf vs corei7 refurbished)


Vii pas facile comme choix 

A moins d'un besoin particulier qui justifierai le choix du quadricoeur i7 du refurb, d'un point de vue rapport qualité/prix  je prendrais le quadricoeur i5 neuf de la nouvelle gamme qui bénéficie entre autres d'un MiniDisplayPort qui gère la vidéo et l'audio (contrairement à celui de la gamme précédente qui ne gère que la vidéo).


----------



## chacha95 (31 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Vii pas facile comme choix
> 
> A moins d'un besoin particulier qui justifierai le choix du quadricoeur i7 du refurb, d'un point de vue rapport qualité/prix  je prendrais le quadricoeur i5 neuf de la nouvelle gamme qui bénéficie entre autres d'un MiniDisplayPort qui gère la vidéo et l'audio (contrairement à celui de la gamme précédente qui ne gère que la vidéo).


Je fais surtout du graphisme (print et multimédia) et de la photo (raws), je ne travaille pas pour la NASA 

Le corei7 doit pas mal chauffer en plus, non ? 
Néamoins, il y a quand même une différence non négligeable entre les deux, puis le prix du i7 refurbished reste bien moins cher que le i5, non ?


----------



## bambougroove (31 Août 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Le corei7 doit pas mal chauffer en plus, non ?


C'est n'importe quoi cette affirmation colportée ici ou là sans données exactes (température ambiante, du CPU, du GPU, etc) et sans préciser son utilisation :mouais:

Pas en temps normal, si sollicité intensivement oui mais les ventilateurs sont là pour faire leur boulot et c'est normal que la coque arrière soit chaude à ce moment là car elle participe à la bonne dissipation de la chaleur.
En revanche si la coque est vraiment "brûlante" (du genre "on ne peut pas laisser la main dessus", etc.) et les températures anormalement élevées > échange ou remboursement.



chacha95 a dit:


> Néamoins, il y a quand même une différence non négligeable entre les  deux, puis le prix du i7 refurbished reste bien moins cher que le i5,  non ?


Si c'est une question de prix, et si les avancées de la nouvelle gamme ont peu d'importance pour toi, prend le i7


----------



## HmJ (31 Août 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ben c'est toi qui parlait de fuites de luminosité, moi je n'ai pas vu tes photos sur fond noir...
> 
> Après ce serait curieux d'avoir des problèmes inverses d'une dalle à l'autre



Tu oublies que j'ai poste les photos, et on ne voit pas de jaunisse. On ne va pas revenir dessus. Pour les fuites on peut se faire suffisamment son idee en regardant les 3 couleurs unies.


----------



## sylvanhus (31 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Tu oublies que j'ai poste les photos, et on ne voit pas de jaunisse. On ne va pas revenir dessus. Pour les fuites on peut se faire suffisamment son idee en regardant les 3 couleurs unies.





Ben oui et non...

Pour la jaunisse , en effet c'était peu visible sur tes photos, par contre les fuites de luminosités sont visible uniquement sous fond noir avec l'éclairage au maximum...

M'enfin bon , la jaunisse est moins visible sur le miens ...comme quoi de le faire chauffer atténue le truc...

Trop bizarre ces dalles...en tous cas c'est mon 6 iMac en moins d'un an...et toujours pas de vrai dalle IPS sous le capot...


----------



## HmJ (31 Août 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ben oui et non...
> 
> Pour la jaunisse , en effet c'était peu visible sur tes photos, par contre les fuites de luminosités sont visible uniquement sous fond noir avec l'éclairage au maximum...
> 
> ...



C'est marrant, tu presupposes vraiment que j'ai passe mon temps a affiner mes reglages pour rechauffer l'ordi, minimiser les problemes, tant qu'a faire retoucher la photo pour que ca aie l'air correct 

C'est les grandes dalles qui sont comme ca, va faire un tour et tu verras que meme des Mitsubishi 30" ne sont pas au meme niveau que leurs petits freres. Le retroeclairage LED, mais visiblement pas assez. Et ce n'est pas la technologie IPS qui previendra ce genre de defauts.


----------



## sylvanhus (31 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> C'est marrant, tu presupposes vraiment que j'ai passe mon temps a affiner mes reglages pour rechauffer l'ordi, minimiser les problemes, tant qu'a faire retoucher la photo pour que ca aie l'air correct
> 
> C'est les grandes dalles qui sont comme ca, va faire un tour et tu verras que meme des Mitsubishi 30" ne sont pas au meme niveau que leurs petits freres. Le retroeclairage LED, mais visiblement pas assez. Et ce n'est pas la technologie IPS qui previendra ce genre de defauts.




Ne te sens pas visé des que je parle sur ton sujet...

Pour la chauffe, je parlais de mon iMac, qui avait une jaunisse parfaitement visible au démarrage et qui s'estompe d'avantage apres 1 heure d'utilisation...

Je ne parlais pas de tes photos sur cet exemple, mais bien du miens ^^

Pour le coup des grandes dalles j'y émet une reserve tu ne m'en voudra pas , parce qu'il te suffit de voir et tester une TV à rétroéclairage à LED d'une taille de 40 pouces pour t'apercevoir que les bons modèles de souffrent pas de ce problème, car c'est censé être l'avantage du LED désolé...


----------



## HmJ (31 Août 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ne te sens pas visé des que je parle sur ton sujet...
> 
> Pour la chauffe, je parlais de mon iMac, qui avait une jaunisse parfaitement visible au démarrage et qui s'estompe d'avantage apres 1 heure d'utilisation...
> 
> ...



Bon bon, dont acte  Je ne comprends pas l'influence de la chauffe par contre, c'est a mon sens le seul interet de la technologie LED telle qu'implementee


----------



## bambougroove (31 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Pour les fuites on peut se faire suffisamment son idee en regardant les 3 couleurs unies.


Ben non, la meilleure façon de les voir c'est un fond d'écran noir et la luminosité au maximum.


----------



## chacha95 (1 Septembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Si c'est une question de prix, et si les avancées de la nouvelle gamme ont peu d'importance pour toi, prend le i7


Apparement, le disque dur de la génération 2010 est bien plus rapide que celui de la génération 2009 aussi. Ca peut faire pencher la balance envers le i5


----------



## bambougroove (1 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Apparement, le disque dur de la génération 2010 est bien plus rapide que celui de la génération 2009 aussi. Ca peut faire pencher la balance envers le i5


Aucun changement des caractéristiques techniques du DD par rapport à la gamme de fin 2009, à part la possibilité ultérieure d'ajouter un SSD ou un SSD en option ... et c'est pas donné 

Si c'est un élément déterminant pour toi, et si comme déjà dit précédemment les "_*avancées de la nouvelle gamme*_" t'apportent quelque chose ... opte pour la nouvelle gamme


----------



## chacha95 (1 Septembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Aucun changement des caractéristiques techniques du DD par rapport à la gamme de fin 2009, à part la possibilité ultérieure d'ajouter un SSD ou un SSD en option ... et c'est pas donné
> 
> Si c'est un élément déterminant pour toi, et si comme déjà dit précédemment les "_*avancées de la nouvelle gamme*_" t'apportent quelque chose ... opte pour la nouvelle gamme


J'ai vu certains tests où il y a une nette différence entre un DD d'un iMac 27" de 2009 et un de 2010.







source : http://www.mac4ever.com/articles/hardware/1331/les_performances_du_mac_pro_8_c_urs_westmere/


----------



## bambougroove (1 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> J'ai vu certains tests où il y a une nette différence entre un DD d'un iMac 27" de 2009 et un de 2010.


Je parlais des caractéristiques techniques telles qu'indiquées sur le site d'Apple, c'est-à-dire très peu détaillées 

Tant mieux si le débit a gagné en rapidité


----------



## zippod (3 Septembre 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


je viens d acheter mon imac un 27 I5 rev A
j ai fortement l impression d y voir une jaunisse
votre avis avant de retourner à la fnac pour un eventuel remboursement


----------



## bambougroove (3 Septembre 2010)

zippod a dit:


> je viens d acheter mon imac un 27 I5 rev A
> j ai fortement l impression d y voir une jaunisse
> votre avis avant de retourner à la fnac pour un eventuel remboursement


Les photos (à moins d'avoir un appareil de très bonne qualité) ont tendance à accentuer le phénomène, toi seul peut en juger d'après les tests que tu as effectués.
Si cela est vraiment gênant pour ton utilisation demande un remboursement.


----------



## HmJ (3 Septembre 2010)

zippod a dit:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> je viens d acheter mon imac un 27 I5 rev A
> ...



Effectivement ca a l'air bien prononce, a toi de voir pour ton usage. Si l'impact est reel pour toi, pourquoi hesiter ?


----------



## - B'n - (3 Septembre 2010)

Brrrr&#8230; le mien arrive du Refurb lundi&#8230; je le sens mal&#8230;


----------



## zippod (3 Septembre 2010)

j ai pris la photo avec mon Canon 5d MK2...
pratiquant la photo en 2 eme profession, je crois que ça va etre indispensable...
j' espere qu' un remboursement sera possible et rapide car j ai du boulot à rendre!


----------



## zippod (3 Septembre 2010)

remboursement effectué apres 1h de discussion...
alors refurb ou gamme imac 2010 pour être sur de ne pas avoir ce souci?


----------



## sylvanhus (3 Septembre 2010)

zippod a dit:


> remboursement effectué apres 1h de discussion...
> alors refurb ou gamme imac 2010 pour être sur de ne pas avoir ce souci?




boarf, tu verras bien, un iMac aujourd'hui c'est comme un Kinder surprise...tu découvre le jouet que tu as vu à la pub ^^et c'est souvent moins joli que sur la photo ^^

Les 2010 ne sont pas plus fiables que les autres...je viens d'acquérir un iMac 21 de Juillet 2010 et il est touché par la jaunisse...

D'autres ont eu un écran correct apres plusieurs échanges, donc ça existe faut juste tomber dessus ^^

Par contre ma machine ne souffre pas de grattage de DD ou autre...tout est parfait sauf la jaunisse


----------



## chacha95 (3 Septembre 2010)

zippod a dit:


> remboursement effectué apres 1h de discussion...
> alors refurb ou gamme imac 2010 pour être sur de ne pas avoir ce souci?


Tu as été remboursé sur ton compte illico ? 

J'ai appelé Apple tout à l'heure, je leur ai posé la question justement et le commercial m'a affirmé qu'il y avait moins de chance de tomber sur une dalle jaunissante avec un produit reconditionné, du fait que ces machines ont été révisées.

J'attends mon remboursement pour mon iMac 21.5 jaunissant de 2010. Vivement que ça soit rapide pour que je puisse commander mon 27" corei7 refurbished...


----------



## verytex (3 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour  @chacha95 Debut aout j ai commandé un i7 27'' suf le refurb, je l'ai retourné le lendemain, il avait la jaunisse, c dommage cart il etait nickel, silencieux , etc... En fait je pense pas qu'apple revise les modeles avec jaunisse, car ils disent que c subjectif, que certains ne verront jamais cette jaunisse...  Apres je pense aussi que certain client, le retourne pour jaunisse mais ne le dise  nt  pas a apple, donc dans ce cas, le pb n est pas signalé et ne sera jamais corrigé Pour eviter cela, faut absolument donner la raison du retour, au moins sur le refurb on peut esperer avoir des machines revisees


----------



## zippod (3 Septembre 2010)

remboursement en cash! faut dire que j y suis pas allé de main morte...
du coup je sais plus trop quoi prendre, j hesite meme à prendre un 21,5  rev A à 800 euros, pour mon utilisation que photo lightroom+CS4 ça devrait suffire.


----------



## verytex (3 Septembre 2010)

Sur le refurb, ils ne proposent que le remboursement, moi j hesite a recommander la rev A, car sur le refurb on voit qu'il y a plus de 600 unites de i7 27" en stock, et je pense qu'ils sont tous retournes pour jaunisse! J attend qu apple ecoule les dalles LG en stock pour passer sur le rev b, avec un i5 ( double coeur mais plus veloce que le i7)


----------



## chacha95 (3 Septembre 2010)

zippod a dit:


> remboursement en cash! faut dire que j y suis pas allé de main morte...
> du coup je sais plus trop quoi prendre, j hesite meme à prendre un 21,5  rev A à 800 euros, pour mon utilisation que photo lightroom+CS4 ça devrait suffire.


Attends ils t'as bien attendu qu'un livreur reprenne ta machine + 5 jours supplémentaires pour que l'argent apparaisse sur ton compte, non ? Ils t'ont pas fait un virement dans l'heure qui suit quand même 

Ben tu auras le même problème je pense, tu crois pas ? Un core2duo, je ne tenterai pas quand même... C'est un peu has-been lol


----------



## zippod (3 Septembre 2010)

Non non du cash ds l heure, j étais à la FNAC et comme il n avait que des i5 rev a j ai refuse l échange.Si ils avaient eu du stock il me faisait le rev b à 1799  sympa qd même


----------



## chacha95 (4 Septembre 2010)

zippod a dit:


> Non non du cash ds l heure, j étais à la FNAC et comme il n avait que des i5 rev a j ai refuse l échange.Si ils avaient eu du stock il me faisait le rev b à 1799  sympa qd même


Ah ! Avec la fnac...

Tu as une remise importante en achetant à la Fnac ? (je me pose la question, peut-être que ça peut être plus intéressant que la remise étudiant)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h04 ----------




bambougroove a dit:


> Si c'est une question de prix, et si les avancées de la nouvelle gamme ont peu d'importance pour toi, prend le i7


T'as tout faux   Le môsieur de l'Apple Store m'a affirmé que le iMac i7 de 2009 était plus puissant. La carte graphique de la nouvelle génération n'est pas forcément plus rapide...

Non, désolé, le meilleur rapport qualité/prix revient aux iMac Quad du Refub


----------



## bambougroove (4 Septembre 2010)

verytex a dit:


> En fait je pense pas qu'apple revise les modeles avec jaunisse, car ils disent que c subjectif, que certains ne verront jamais cette jaunisse...  Apres je pense aussi que certain client, le retourne pour jaunisse mais ne le dise  nt  pas a apple, donc dans ce cas, le pb n est pas signalé et ne sera jamais corrigé Pour eviter cela, faut absolument donner la raison du retour, au moins sur le refurb on peut esperer avoir des machines revisees


Vii, je pense la même chose concernant spécifiquement la jaunisse, les iMac provenant du refurb n'ont pas été réparés (comme c'est théoriquement le cas) étant donné les témoignages sur le forum à ce sujet.

Cela peut être dû à un non signalement de la jaunisse lors du retour (d'où la nécessité de bien justifier le retour même si aucune raison particulière n'est demandée lors d'un retour ou remboursement dans les délais), mais aussi à un certain laxisme d'Apple à ce sujet qui tente sa chance (financièrement parlant) en espérant qu'un autre ne remarquera pas ou ne sera pas dérangé dans son utilisation par ce problème :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h39 ----------




chacha95 a dit:


> T'as tout faux


Relis bien les termes que j'ai employé : je ne parle pas de rapport qualité/prix, mais d'un besoin concernant les avancées technologiques de la nouvelle gamme (et je ne pense pas uniquement à la carte graphique)


----------



## chacha95 (4 Septembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> A moins d'un besoin particulier qui justifierai le choix du quadricoeur i7 du refurb, *d'un point de vue rapport qualité/prix*  je prendrais le quadricoeur i5 neuf de la nouvelle gamme qui bénéficie entre autres d'un MiniDisplayPort qui gère la vidéo et l'audio (contrairement à celui de la gamme précédente qui ne gère que la vidéo).


Et là tu lis quoi ?  (je te taquine )


----------



## bambougroove (4 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Et là tu lis quoi ?  (je te taquine )




Je fais bien sûr référence à cette citation 


			
				bambougroove a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est une question de prix, et si les avancées de la nouvelle gamme ont peu d'importance pour toi, prend le i7


(le "i7" du refurb)


----------



## HmJ (4 Septembre 2010)

zippod a dit:


> remboursement effectué apres 1h de discussion...
> alors refurb ou gamme imac 2010 pour être sur de ne pas avoir ce souci?



Bien joue. Franchement, t'auras plus de chance d'avoir une dalle homogene avec un 21.5" qu'un 27", mais si tu tombe sur un iMac aussi bon que mon 27" mid-2010 ca vaut vraiment la peine


----------



## chacha95 (4 Septembre 2010)

Et moi je faisais référence à cette citation  (même si j'en ai postée une plus récente de toi, tu m'excuseras)


bambougroove a dit:


> A moins d'un besoin particulier qui justifierai le choix du quadricoeur i7 du refurb, *d'un point de vue rapport qualité/prix*   je prendrais le quadricoeur i5 neuf de la nouvelle gamme qui bénéficie  entre autres d'un MiniDisplayPort qui gère la vidéo et l'audio  (contrairement à celui de la gamme précédente qui ne gère que la  vidéo).




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h16 ----------




bambougroove a dit:


> (le "i7" du refurb)


Oui j'avais parfaitement saisi


----------



## bambougroove (4 Septembre 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> mais si tu tombe sur un iMac aussi bon que mon 27" mid-2010 ca vaut vraiment la peine


Vii, il est bon de rappeler par des expériences personnelles positives (évidemment moins fréquentes sur les forums) que TOUS les iMac, aussi bien late 2009 que mid 2010, n'ont pas la jaunisse !!

Mon iMac 27" i7 (late 2009) n'a pas la jaunisse et il est délicieusement silencieux et agréable à utiliser au quotidien :love:


----------



## chacha95 (4 Septembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Vii, il est bon de rappeler par des expériences personnelles positives (évidemment moins fréquentes sur les forums) que TOUS les iMac, aussi bien late 2009 que mid 2010, n'ont pas la jaunisse !!
> 
> Mon iMac 27" i7 (late 2009) n'a pas la jaunisse et il est délicieusement silencieux et agréable à utiliser au quotidien :love:


Dis, tu me le vends ?


----------



## bambougroove (4 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Dis, tu me le vends ?


 

C'est négociable ... je tenterais bien l'aventure d'un mid 2010 pour certaines avancées technologiques  en tous cas comme me le suggérait un membre du forum, plus cher qu'un i7 du refurb ... ou même qu'un i7 de la nouvelle gamme car garanti nickel !!  

Plus sérieusement, je suis l'affaire depuis octobre/novembre 2009 et il est clair que les fabrications actuelles souffrent aléatoirement d'un manque de qualité de montage/assemblage, du moins c'est ce qui ressort de tout cela : certains iMac sont parfaitement fonctionnels et d'autres non, ce qui exclut le défaut de conception de l'iMac.

Cela dit, l'environnement est également très important, selon la position de l'iMac dans la pièce ou le matériau du bureau par exemple, un DD va se révéler bruyant chez certains et chez d'autres non.


----------



## chacha95 (4 Septembre 2010)

Combien combien ?  Tu acceptes la CB ?  Je te paie cash...
Et le commercial de l'Apple Store qui me sort tout à l'heure que seulement quelques rares modèles sont touchés... 

Dit, il faudrait que tu me dises un jour toutes les avancées technologiques de ces nouveaux modèles, hein 

Je crois qu'il y a plus qu'à se rabattre sur le SAV. Apple doit pouvoir nous réparer la dalle. (je dirai même : l'idéal serait que le SAV passe avant la case achat )


----------



## bambougroove (4 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Je crois qu'il y a plus qu'à se rabattre sur le SAV. Apple doit pouvoir nous réparer la dalle. (je dirai même : l'idéal serait que le SAV passe avant la case achat )


Justement, aussi bien dans le cas de la jaunisse que dans celui du DD bruyant/suractif, un simple changement de dalle ou de DD ne suffit pas toujours à régler le problème, c'est en tout cas ce qui ressort des témoignages sur ce forum, et c'est pourquoi je pense qu'il s'agit plus d'un défaut de montage/assemblage général de l'ordinateur que d'un simple cas de composant défectueux.


----------



## juan66 (4 Septembre 2010)

Pour ma part, j'ai demandé le remboursement de mon imac 21,5" après deux modèles ayant la jaunisse, j'ai autre chose à faire dans la vie que passer mon temps à attendre un transporteur.
Le truc, c'est que les ordis ont été récupéré par le transporteur il y a 12 jours, et toujours pas de remboursement, c'est normal que ce soit aussi long???
Car bon, ils sont sympathiques de squatter mes 1200&#8364;, mais j'en ai besoin


----------



## chacha95 (4 Septembre 2010)

juan66 a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai demandé le remboursement de mon imac 21,5" après deux modèles ayant la jaunisse, j'ai autre chose à faire dans la vie que passer mon temps à attendre un transporteur.
> Le truc, c'est que les ordis ont été récupéré par le transporteur il y a 12 jours, et toujours pas de remboursement, c'est normal que ce soit aussi long???
> Car bon, ils sont sympathiques de squatter mes 1200, mais j'en ai besoin


+1 

Je suis 100 % d'accord avec toi. On ne va pas passer notre vie à attendre un transporteur. Moi, j'attends toujours mon remboursement également.


----------



## zippod (4 Septembre 2010)

et apres le remboursement c 'est reparti pour un tour?
de mon coté je sais plus quoi prendre, entre un imac rev A 21,5 à 800 euros neuf chez un chinois, et un  core I5 sur le refurb. est ce que le 21,5 suffira à developper les raw de mon 5DmkII sur lightroom 3 et à faire de la retouche sur CS4? je viens d' un imac 24' 2,8ghz 4go de ram, je me dis que j aurai peut etre du le garder


----------



## chacha95 (4 Septembre 2010)

zippod a dit:


> et apres le remboursement c 'est reparti pour un tour?
> de mon coté je sais plus quoi prendre, entre un imac rev A 21,5 à 800 euros neuf chez un chinois, et un  core I5 sur le refurb. est ce que le 21,5 suffira à developper les raw de mon 5DmkII sur lightroom 3 et à faire de la retouche sur CS4? je viens d' un imac 24' 2,8ghz 4go de ram, je me dis que j aurai peut etre du le garder


Personnellement, oui ! (j'en suis à mon deuxième iMac remboursé )

Je souhaiterai acheter un Quad corei7. Je suis photographe également comme toi en 2e taff, mais avec un 40D. J'imagine que les raws de ton 5dMkII doivent peser beaucoup plus lourd...

A mon avis, un Quad est nécessaire. Déjà que sur mon MBP, je rame pas mal avec Lightroom 3.


----------



## juan66 (4 Septembre 2010)

> Moi, j'attends toujours mon remboursement également.


Celà fait combien de temps qu'ils t'ont récupéré l'imac?


----------



## chacha95 (4 Septembre 2010)

juan66 a dit:


> Celà fait combien de temps qu'ils t'ont récupéré l'imac?


Ils sont venu le chercher lundi.


----------



## HmJ (4 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Personnellement, oui ! (j'en suis à mon deuxième iMac remboursé )
> 
> Je souhaiterai acheter un Quad corei7. Je suis photographe également comme toi en 2e taff, mais avec un 40D. J'imagine que les raws de ton 5dMkII doivent peser beaucoup plus lourd...
> 
> A mon avis, un Quad est nécessaire. Déjà que sur mon MBP, je rame pas mal avec Lightroom 3.



Ok pour 4 coeurs, Lightroom sait en tirer partie. Mais pas Photoshop. Et entre un i5 quad et un i7 quad, desole mais je ne suis pas convaincu. Le plus important en photo, surtout avec des RAW volumineux, est de se gaver de RAM.


----------



## sylvanhus (4 Septembre 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Ok pour 4 coeurs, Lightroom sait en tirer partie. Mais pas Photoshop. Et entre un i5 quad et un i7 quad, desole mais je ne suis pas convaincu. Le plus important en photo, surtout avec des RAW volumineux, est de se gaver de RAM.




+1 

mieux vaut un bon core i5 + l'ajout de ram dans ton cas...


----------



## verytex (4 Septembre 2010)

@ Juan66 Le mien ups l a recupperé le 18 aout et a ce jour toujours pas remboursé!  En j'ai juste reçu un mail le 2 septembre comme quoi ils avaient bien receptionné l'imac et qu ils allaient proceder au remboursement.. Ben en attendant j ai pris un macboop pro a la Fnac, pour l'imac j'attend d etre sur de tomber sur un nickel


----------



## jaguymac (4 Septembre 2010)

J'ai commandé un Imac i7 sur le refurb début août. J'ai téléphoné pour un retour le vendredi 6 août , le livreur TNT à repris l'imac le lundi 9 août et mon remboursement était crédité sur mon compte le lundi 16 août. Dans mon cas c'était très rapide.


----------



## juan66 (5 Septembre 2010)

Etant actuellement sur Paris, je suis allé hier à l'apple store opéra. Alors soit j'ai des yeux bionique, soit vraiment les gens n'apportent aucun intérêt à leur écran. Sur 3 modèles que j'ai vérifié, deux avaient un problème de jaunisse bien visible.... 



> @ Juan66 Le mien ups l a recupperé le 18 aout et a ce jour toujours pas remboursé! En j'ai juste reçu un mail le 2 septembre comme quoi ils avaient bien receptionné l'imac et qu ils allaient proceder au remboursement.. Ben en attendant j ai pris un macboop pro a la Fnac, pour l'imac j'attend d etre sur de tomber sur un nickel


OK, ils ne sont pas pressés quand même!!!
Un peu comme toi, je continus avec mon macbook, et j'attendrai qu'apple fournisse des imacs convenables.


----------



## masterfreeze (5 Septembre 2010)

Salut à tous !

Egalement un problème de jaunisse sur un iMac 21.5" core i3 3,2ghz acheté le 1er septembre.
Echangé une fois et toujours le même problème, moindre sur celui-là mais bien visible...

---------- Post added at 09h42 ---------- Previous post was at 09h37 ----------

Alors, que faire ? L'échanger encore une fois, et encore... et encore...


----------



## Yak is back (5 Septembre 2010)

Je suis de plus en plus tenté par l'achat d'un Imac 27" icore 5 mais à vous lire je me pose des questions. 

Certes le forum concentre forcement les gens qui ont des soucis mais cette histoire de jaunisse me fait un peu peur et j'ai du mal à évaluer si c'est un vraie épiphénomène ou un problème extrêmement répandu.

L'Imac est il tellement bien qu' il vaut tout de même que l'on tente le coup ? Merci pour vos avis


----------



## masterfreeze (5 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> Je suis de plus en plus tenté par l'achat d'un Imac 27" icore 5 mais à vous lire je me pose des questions.
> 
> Certes le forum concentre forcement les gens qui ont des soucis mais cette histoire de jaunisse me fait un peu peur et j'ai du mal à évaluer si c'est un vraie épiphénomène ou un problème extrêmement répandu.
> 
> L'Imac est il tellement bien qu' il vaut tout de même que l'on tente le coup ? Merci pour vos avis



C'est vrai qu'au vu des posts de ce forum ça semble un peu la loterie.

Il avait pourtant l'air plein de promesses cet iMac:

"Rétroéclairage
par LED. Une idée lumineuse.
Une luminosité totale et instantanée. Tel est l'atout majeur de l'écran rétroéclairé par LED de l'iMac. Contrairement à la plupart des écrans qui demandent un délai de préchauffage pour atteindre leur luminosité maximale, un écran rétroéclairé par LED s'illumine instantanément et uniformément. Le rétroéclairage par LED permet également de mieux contrôler la luminosité de l'écran. Vous pourrez ainsi ajuster votre écran en fonction de la lumière ambiante, même dans les endroits les plus sombres"


----------



## kinon2 (5 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> Je suis de plus en plus tenté par l'achat d'un Imac 27" icore 5 mais à vous lire je me pose des questions.
> 
> Certes le forum concentre forcement les gens qui ont des soucis mais cette histoire de jaunisse me fait un peu peur et j'ai du mal à évaluer si c'est un vraie épiphénomène ou un problème extrêmement répandu.
> 
> L'Imac est il tellement bien qu' il vaut tout de même que l'on tente le coup ? Merci pour vos avis


il suffit de constater que ceux qui ont eu ce problème et ont changé plusieurs fois leur machine ont eu le même problème à chaque fois (simplement des variations dans l'importance du pb).
Donc c'est un problème quasi général (aux variations d'intensité près).

Mais nombre d'utilisateurs ne le voient pas car ils utilisent leur iMac à pleine luminosite et/ou avec des fonds d'écrans colorés.Dans ce dernier cas c'est impossible de le remarquer.
Quelle est ma proportion de ceux qui n'utilisent pas de fonds d'écrans colorés?


----------



## masterfreeze (5 Septembre 2010)

Cette teinte jaunâtre se voit effectivement sur des fonds blancs ou gris, mais peut on considérer ça comme quelque chose d'acceptable ?!? Je ne pense pas.

On peut faire le test suivant pour s'en rendre compte:

http://tapplox.com/imac-led.html


----------



## verytex (5 Septembre 2010)

En fait je pense que au moins 50% des imac sont touchés, mais qu'une partie des clients ne font pas attention, mais le  cas où il y a la jaunisse, dès que l'on surfe sur le net ( pages souvent blanches ou grises ) là on peut vraiment le voir...

et puis quand on voit le nombre d'Imac 27  rev. A sur le refurb ( par exemple plus de  600 unités en 27 i7, autant en i5 et core2duo ), on peut deviner que le probleme est bien plus present que le laisse entendre Apple.....

Je pense que si c'etait tres rare, peu de personne en serait à quatre, cinq voir jusqu'a huit echanges successifs....au 2 eme ce serait reglé...( les utilisateurs mac ont autre chose a faire que de se plaindre et attendre leur machine sans arret. )

en tout cas j'espere qu'Apple va changer de fournisseur de dalle ( LG) pour du Samsung ou autres...Avant que cela nuise à l'image d'un de leur produit phare : l'imac.

Pour moi la qualité de l'ecran est primordiale, c'est le bout de la chaîne, un peu comme des hauts parleurs sur une chaine HiFi...un vendeur m'a dit que j'etais trop pointilleux que si l'imac me convenait pas, j'avais qu'a prendre autre chose !
J'espere qu'Apple corrigera le tir avant que je puisse donner raison à ce vendeur..

Message à Apple : plutot que d'entreposer des imac sur le refurb, qui ne feront que revenir dans l'entrepot avec tous les couts que cela entraine, REGLER ce probleme une fois pour toute en changeant le modele de la Dalle !!! cela reviendra moins cher  !!


----------



## kinon2 (5 Septembre 2010)

masterfreeze a dit:


> Cette teinte jaunâtre se voit effectivement sur des fonds blancs ou gris, mais peut on considérer ça comme quelque chose d'acceptable ?!? Je ne pense pas.


Evidemment. 
Mais si je signalais que ce défaut bien que général n'était visible que par une minorité d'utilisateurs, ceux qui n'utilisaient pas de fonds d'écran colorés principalement, c'était pour expliquer que si,  finalement, peu de gens s'en plaignent c'est que la plupart (95%?) ne le voient pas
(Il est même fort probable que même une partie de ceux qui s'en plaignent ici s'en sont aperçus par les divers sujets vus dans les forums, et pas directement)

Constater cet état de fait ne veut pas dire que le défaut est acceptable, mais simplement que,  dans ces conditions, le problème ne doit, malheureusement, pas gêner beaucoup Apple. 
La preuve, le défaut était déja présent sur le modèle précédent.

Bon on peut considérer qu'il y a une légère amélioration, car l'irrégularité était nettement plus forte sur le 24"...


----------



## masterfreeze (5 Septembre 2010)

kinon2 a dit:


> Evidemment.
> Mais si je signalais que ce défaut bien que général n'était visible que par une minorité d'utilisateurs, ceux qui n'utilisaient pas de fonds d'écran colorés principalement, c'était pour expliquer que si,  finalement, peu de gens s'en plaignent c'est que la plupart (95%?) ne le voient pas
> (Il est même fort probable que même une partie de ceux qui s'en plaignent ici s'en sont aperçus par les divers sujets vus dans les forums, et pas directement)
> 
> Constater cet état de fait ne veut pas dire que le défaut est acceptable, mais simplement que,  dans ces conditions, le problème ne doit, malheureusement, pas gêner beaucoup Apple. En tous cas pas au point de le forcer à modifier son approvisionnement ou ses exigences vs ses fournisseurs...



T'inquiète j'avais bien compris le sens de ton post . C'est clair que sur un fond en couleur il est impossible de détecter cette "anomalie".
Personnellement j'en suis au deuxième iMac retournée et j'arrête les frais pour le moment en attendant de voir si ça évolue en mieux. Ceux qui en sont à 5 voir 10 retours sont bien courageux !


----------



## Yak is back (5 Septembre 2010)

La question que je me pose est de savoir si ce jaunissement gêne à l'utilisation notamment la retouche de photos ?


----------



## masterfreeze (5 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> La question que je me pose est de savoir si ce jaunissement gêne à l'utilisation notamment la retouche de photos ?



Je pense  que oui, en particulier pour tout ce qui est photos en noir et blanc.
Cette "jaunisse" qu'on retrouve souvent en bas à droite de l'écran est plus ou moins forte selon les modèles.
De toute façon, vu le prix de la machine et de la qualité qu'on est en droit d'attendre de la part d'Apple, il ne faut pas laisser passer ce genre de choses.
Quant à la quantité de machine concernées, difficile à dire...

Je re-post , pour rire un peu, ce qu'on peut lire sur le site d'Apple concernant liMac sous le titre "Des écrans comme vous en avez jamais vu":

"Rétroéclairage par LED. Une idée lumineuse.
Une luminosité totale et instantanée. Tel est l'atout majeur de l'écran rétroéclairé par LED de l'iMac. Contrairement à la plupart des écrans qui demandent un délai de préchauffage pour atteindre leur luminosité maximale, un écran rétroéclairé par LED s'illumine instantanément et uniformément. Le rétroéclairage par LED permet également de mieux contrôler la luminosité de l'écran. Vous pourrez ainsi ajuster votre écran en fonction de la lumière ambiante, même dans les endroits les plus sombres."


----------



## sylvanhus (5 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> La question que je me pose est de savoir si ce jaunissement gêne à l'utilisation notamment la retouche de photos ?




Ben un peu oui...

Au lieu d'un blanc pur, tu as un blanc cassé, pas top pour les niveaux de gris...


----------



## Yak is back (5 Septembre 2010)

Je suis drôlement refroidi par tout ça. Mettre beaucoup plus cher qu'un PC pour une machine qui a un gros défaut....

Je voulais tester le monde du Mac mais si c'est pour entrer dans le monde des ennuis .


Verytex ecrivait qu'il esperait qu'Apple change de fournisseur de dalle (LG) pour du Samsung  ou autres : voeux pieux ou y a t'il des infos dans le tuyau ?


Conclusion je suis perdu sur la conduite à tenir


----------



## sylvanhus (5 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> Je suis drôlement refroidi par tout ça. Mettre beaucoup plus cher qu'un PC pour une machine qui a un gros défaut....
> 
> Je voulais tester le monde du Mac mais si c'est pour entrer dans le monde des ennuis .
> 
> ...



Disons que la différence entre un PC et un Mac est bien plus importante que cela...

La différence s'appelle MAC OS X 

Elle  est la toute la puissance d'un Mac, pour avoir eu plusieurs iMac 27  avec des dalles jaunissantes, je me suis fais rembourser , pour partir  sur un très bon PC (i7, 8 go de ram, GTS 250 1go etc...)

Ben j'ai  pas tenu plus de 2 mois pour revenir sur Mac malgrès les soucis de  dalles (j'ai trouvé une solution et ça s'appel du bi-écran avec un 2eme  écran en externe impeccable) et je ne regrette pas mon retour chez Mac  OS malgres le soucis de dalle...

Les dalles ça se change, meme si c'est bien relou de faire des échanges...

J'attends mon Apple Care pour faire changer ma dalle à domicile jusqu'a en trouver une bonne...

Mais pour le confort, le silence, la facilité, l'ergonomie et l'efficacité, rien ne vaut un Mac crois moi 

Parole d'un ancien Gamer PC qui passait son temps à pousser ses machines pour un max de perfs...


----------



## chacha95 (5 Septembre 2010)

sylvanhus, combien coûte un applecare ? Il s'agit d'un service à domicile ?
Je pose la question car demain (ou après demain), logiquement je devrais avoir mon remboursement, et je vais investir dans un iMac i7 refurbished. Je suis quasiment sûr d'obtenir une dalle jaune. Donc bon...


----------



## Yak is back (5 Septembre 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> j'ai trouvé une solution et ça s'appel du bi-écran avec un 2eme écran en externe impeccable et je ne regrette pas mon retour chez Mac OS malgres le soucis de dalle...


 

Merci pour ton message un peu plus encourageant. Par contre je n'ai pas compris ta solution. Tu as repris un Imac 27' et tu as un ecran externe en plus. C'est bien cela ? 

Au risque de dire une grosse bétise, mais quand tu rendras ton ecran 27' qui jaunit, tu n'auras plus d'ordinateur donc je ne vois pas en quoi c'est une solution


----------



## chacha95 (5 Septembre 2010)

Oulà là ! Faire du bi écran avec un 27" il faut un bureau immense


----------



## sylvanhus (6 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> Merci pour ton message un peu plus encourageant. Par contre je n'ai pas compris ta solution. Tu as repris un Imac 27' et tu as un ecran externe en plus. C'est bien cela ?
> 
> Au risque de dire une grosse bétise, mais quand tu rendras ton ecran 27' qui jaunit, tu n'auras plus d'ordinateur donc je ne vois pas en quoi c'est une solution




Alors un Apple cAre pour iMac coute officielement 179 &#8364;, tu peux en trouver des moins cher sur le net...

Non je n'ai pas repris d'iMac 27, mais un iMac21,5 core i3...sur lequel j'ai branché un Dell 2209 WA (dalle E-IPS) et c'est nikel 

En fait j'ai le bureau étendu sur 2 écran, c'est tres sympa question confort visuel, bien mieux qu'un 27

Je compte brancher l'iMac sur une Cintiq 21 pour gagner en productivité (vivement que ça arrive je croise les doigts ^^)


----------



## chacha95 (6 Septembre 2010)

Merci, sylvanhus J'imagine qu'un Apple Care est possible avec une machine refurbished, non ?


----------



## ipan (6 Septembre 2010)

Ces problemes risquent ils d etre present sur le led display 27" cencé etre dispo ce mois ci ??


----------



## sylvanhus (6 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Merci, sylvanhus J'imagine qu'un Apple Care est possible avec une machine refurbished, non ?



Oui normalement pas de problème l'Apple café fonctionne aussi pour le refurb ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h01 ----------




ipan a dit:


> Ces problemes risquent ils d etre present sur le led display 27" cencé etre dispo ce mois ci ??



Bonne question... Faudra attendre pour voir, mais bon déjà le 30 et 24 des séries précédentes avaient déjà des défauts d'uniformité... Perso moi j'éviterais les écrans Apple, déjà pour leur manque énorme d'ergonomie, mais aussi vu le prix et la qualité grobale, on trouve bien meilleur rapport qualité/prix qu'un écran Apple mais bon ...


----------



## Yak is back (6 Septembre 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Oui Perso moi j'éviterais les écrans Apple, déjà pour leur manque énorme d'ergonomie, mais aussi vu le prix et la qualité grobale, on trouve bien meilleur rapport qualité/prix qu'un écran Apple mais bon ...


 
Ce qui est fort dommage car ils participent à l'esthétique de l'Imac. 
Ta solution est peut être satisfaisante à l'usage car il parait qu'avoir 2 écrans c'est génial mais chez moi, cette solution risque de ne pas être trés WAF.

Autant madame Yak est assez emballée par l'Imac : quasi pas de fil, sobriété sur le bureau etc... autant là !


juste un petit HS : à l'usage êtes vous plus partisan du clavier sans fil mais sans pavé numérique ou du filaire mais avec pavé numérique (je n'arrive pas à comprendre qu'il ne fasse pas celui avec le pavé sans fil mais bon...)


----------



## - B'n - (6 Septembre 2010)

Les écrans Apple sont à fuir (mauvaise qualité et hors de prix). Autant sur un iMac on n'a pas le choix, autant prendre un écran Apple faut être maso. Son seul avantage est son design.



> juste un petit HS : à l'usage êtes vous plus partisan du clavier sans fil mais sans pavé numérique ou du filaire mais avec pavé numérique (je n'arrive pas à comprendre qu'il ne fasse pas celui avec le pavé sans fil mais bon...)


Pour moi c'est filaire only. Pas de piles à changer (+ économique, + pratique, + écologique), 2 ports USB supplémentaires et accessibles, et surtout, un pavé numérique et toutes les touches.
Si ça intéresse qqu'un, j'en vend/échange 2 (voir ma signature).


----------



## chacha95 (6 Septembre 2010)

Lundi dernier, TNT est venu chercher un Apple 21.5" jaunissant chez moi. 

Jeudi dernier, je reçois un mail me disant que ma demande de retour a bien été traitée.

Aujourd'hui, je reçois un mail de la part d'Apple me disant que "le montant a été crédité par Crédit Card Visa/MCard Refunds", or je n'aperçois toujours pas la somme sur mon compte bancaire. Est-ce normal ?


----------



## chacha95 (7 Septembre 2010)

C'est bon le virement est sur le compte 
Je commande direct sur le store ou j'attends demain matin pour appeler  mon conseiller Apple du store (je ne vais pas citer son nom) ? J'imagine  qu'il touche une commission sur la vente, non ? 

Mon iMac sera pas expédié plus rapidement si je le commande maintenant, que demain matin ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h47 ----------

Pourquoi je ne peux pas commander sur le Refurb ? Ils ont tout vendu  
Tanpis je passe chez Dell... lol


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Septembre 2010)

Attend 5 heures.


----------



## chacha95 (7 Septembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Attend 5 heures.


ouki Je commanderai par téléphone dans ce cas. Dès 8h on peut appeler ?


----------



## Yak is back (7 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Je commande direct sur le store ou j'attends demain matin...Mon iMac sera pas expédié plus rapidement si je le commande maintenant, que demain matin ?


 
Heureux pour toi que le virement ait eu lieux. 

A te lire, tu vasreprendre encore une fois un Imac. Pourquoi s'être fait rembourser pour finalement en reprendre un. Quel intêret stratégique ?


Ce qui est étonnant est que malgré toutes ces galères, vous retournez vers l'Imac. C'est donc que sans son défaut d'écran, ce serait une machine fantastique niv utilisation, esthetique etc.... C'est vrai qu'à regarder il est beauuuuuu

J'irai en voir un à la Fnac dès que je pourrais mais sera t'il possible de faire le test de la jaunisse en magasin et avec les éclairage ce test sera t'il interprétable ?


----------



## bambougroove (7 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> Ce qui est étonnant est que malgré toutes ces galères, vous retournez vers l'Imac. C'est donc que sans son défaut d'écran, ce serait une machine fantastique niv utilisation, esthetique etc.... C'est vrai qu'à regarder il est beauuuuuu


Quand il est parfaitement fonctionnel, l'iMac 27" est effectivement fantastique  l'essayer c'est l'adopter:love: et c'est pourquoi j'ai effectué 4 échanges :rateau: avant d'en avoir un 5ème nickel (sans jaunisse pour les 2 derniers, ni DD bruyant/suractif pour le dernier) !!


----------



## chacha95 (7 Septembre 2010)

"L'autorisation a échoué demande a votre banque l'autorisation a obtenir les fonds nécessaire a été refusé."

Un problème de plafond ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h35 ----------




Yak is back a dit:


> J'irai en voir un à la Fnac dès que je pourrais mais sera t'il possible de faire le test de la jaunisse en magasin et avec les éclairage ce test sera t'il interprétable ?


Tu affiches une page web google. Si le bas est jaune, c'est un iMac qui à la jaunisse. Tout simplement 

En mettant la luminosité à fond, tu devrais bien discerner les modèles à problème. (bien que les reflets des éclairages perturbent, un peu je te l'accorde)


----------



## masterfreeze (7 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> "L'autorisation a échoué demande a votre banque l'autorisation a obtenir les fonds nécessaire a été refusé."
> 
> Un problème de plafond ?
> 
> ...



La jaunisse peut aussi se voir au démarrage de l'iMac !


----------



## chacha95 (7 Septembre 2010)

masterfreeze a dit:


> La jaunisse peut aussi se voir au démarrage de l'iMac !


Oui, enfin généralement, lorsque tu es à la Fnac, les ordinateurs sont déjà allumés 

Sinon, je viens d'appeler ma banque : dépassement de plafond. Je pourrai commander seulement demain en début d'après-midi. Pensez-vous que je pourrai le recevoir cette semaine ?


----------



## masterfreeze (7 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Oui, enfin généralement, lorsque tu es à la Fnac, les ordinateurs sont déjà allumés
> 
> Sinon, je viens d'appeler ma banque : dépassement de plafond. Je pourrai commander seulement demain en début d'après-midi. Pensez-vous que je pourrai le recevoir cette semaine ?



Ok ils sont allumés, c'est juste pour préciser que  ça se voit aussi à ce moment la .

Et comme il est  impossible de tester celui que tu achète, c'est la surprise une fois à la maison.


----------



## juan66 (7 Septembre 2010)

> C'est donc que sans son défaut d'écran, ce serait une machine fantastique niv utilisation, esthetique etc....


Certainement, mais bon avec des si...
Personnellement, l'écran c'est ce que je regarde le plus sur mon ordi

Pour ma part, cela fait 14 jours que tnt est passé récupérer les deux imacs, et toujours pas de remboursement. J'ai appelé apple, normalement cela devrait être fait dans la semaine.
Le conseiller au téléphone, m'a dit qu'il n'était même pas au courant des problèmes de jaunisse sur les imacs, et que je devrai en commander un autre, car je suis quasiment sur d'en avoir un nikel.
Ils ne se gênent quand même pas pour prendre les gens pour des poires.....


----------



## Yak is back (7 Septembre 2010)

Si j'ai le temps demain je passerai à la Fnac tester les Imac en place et discuter avec les vendeurs de la possibilité de faire le test sur place si je leur en prend un. (je sens que c'est pas gagné comme proposition)


----------



## tiguanito (7 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> Si j'ai le temps demain je passerai à la Fnac tester les Imac en place et discuter avec les vendeurs de la possibilité de faire le test sur place si je leur en prend un. (je sens que c'est pas gagné comme proposition)



C'est dur de bien voir les dalles dans les boutiques avec tous les néons puissants qui éclairent tellement que souvent les écrans sont poussés au max de leur luminosité.
Si tu testes, essaye d'aller dans un endroit moins éclairé, mais je n'y crois pas trop qu'un vendeur accepte d'en ouvrir un pour controller. Il va plutôt dire "ne vous inquiétez pas, si moindre soucis vous le ramenez"


----------



## Yak is back (8 Septembre 2010)

Et bien je suis allé à la FNAC et il n'y avait pas de 27". J'ai tout de même testé le 21" en place et pas de soucis à priori mais est ce un effet des néons, du réglages de la luminosité ... 


Sinon impossible de tester sur place. Non négociable.

Par contre je suis définitivement convaincu de passer sur mac et je me pose juste la question du modèle d'imac 27" (cf mon post dans switch et conseils d'achats)


----------



## bambougroove (8 Septembre 2010)

juan66 a dit:


> Le conseiller au téléphone, m'a dit qu'il n'était même pas au courant des problèmes de jaunisse sur les imacs, et que je devrai en commander un autre, car je suis quasiment sur d'en avoir un nikel.
> Ils ne se gênent quand même pas pour prendre les gens pour des poires.....


Viii, c'est franchement abuser de nier ce problème qui concernait également la gamme de la fin 2009, de plus il a été reconnu "officieusement" par Steve Jobs à travers une réponse à un mail d'un utilisateur et officiellement par des sites ou magazines Mac dignes de ce nom qui ont relayé l'info, bref la jaunisse est un problème "reconnu" mais de là à dire qu'il concerne toutes les fabrications (ou qu'il s'agisse d'un problème de conception) ... c'est également abuser


----------



## Yak is back (9 Septembre 2010)

Une question qui me taraude depuis le début :

 Le jaunissement est quelque chose qui arrive avec le temps ou bien est-ce dès le départ (défaut dans la fabrication)?

En somme si à la récéption on test l'écran et qu'on ne voit rien, peut on dire "ouf j'y ai échappé" ? 

Question sous jacente. Conseillez vous de prendre de façon systématique l'AppleCare (surtout que dans mon cas je vais commander un I7 2.8 du refurb)?


----------



## bambougroove (9 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> Le jaunissement est quelque chose qui arrive avec le temps ou bien est-ce dès le départ (défaut dans la fabrication)?
> 
> En somme si à la récéption on test l'écran et qu'on ne voit rien, peut on dire "ouf j'y ai échappé" ?
> 
> Question sous jacente. Conseillez vous de prendre de façon systématique l'AppleCare (surtout que dans mon cas je vais commander un I7 2.8 du refurb)?


La jaunisse est présente dès le départ, donc si tu ne la vois pas c'est qu'il n'y en a pas ou alors très légère et visible uniquement avec des tests dédiés.

Il est recommandé de nos jours de prendre l'AppleCare étant donné les qualités de fabrication des composants et d'assemblage qui se dégradent, mais il n'y a pas d'obligation de le faire lors de l'achat, il est possible de souscrire n'importe quand avant la fin de la 1ère année qui suit l'achat (qui correspond à la garantie légale).


----------



## sylvanhus (9 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> Une question qui me taraude depuis le début :
> 
> Le jaunissement est quelque chose qui arrive avec le temps ou bien est-ce dès le départ (défaut dans la fabrication)?
> 
> ...





Ben pour répondre à Bambougroove, moi je n'ai pas encore vu un iMac sans jaunisse...

Sur plus de 30 modèles inspectés (et en ayant eu 5 différents avec 2 changements de dalles) tous avaient la jaunisse...
Donc majoritairement les iMac ont ce défaut de jaunisse, car si c'était l'inverse, j'aurais vu peu de dalles à problèmes, ou en tous cas, moins de que bonnes...et moi j'ai eu 100 % de dalles à problème donc bon...

Après Bambougroove assure avoir une dalle nikel et je la crois dans le sens ou elle n'a pas hésité a parler de ces anciens modèles foireux...
Donc ça existe des iMac nikel, seulement il semblerait que ce soit la loterie pour tomber dessus...

Donc OUI un Apple Care est à considerer pour l'achat d'un Mac, surtout que le SAV Apple est exemplaire, et qu'ils sont la en cas du moindre pépin...

Un mac ça se bichonne 

Et un Mac est fait de disque dur ,de ram etc...est comme sur un PC, une pièce peut lacher n'importe quand (ne fais jamais confiance à un disque dur), donc le Mac est aussi en panne qu'un PC de base, ni plus , ni moins, donc au prix de la bête mieux vaut être suivi


----------



## Yak is back (9 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses




sylvanhus a dit:


> Ben pour répondre à Bambougroove, moi je n'ai pas encore vu un iMac sans jaunisse...


 
Je me demande dans quelle mesure tu n'es pas hyper sensible à ce phénomène. Je ne dis pas que tu chipottes et que tu es obsessionnel de la chose mais juste que ta vue est hyper sensible à ce phénomène.

Nous n'avons pas tous la même perception des couleurs et je suppose que dans ton cas le phénomène ressort particulièrement alors que pour d'autres non. Un peu comme avec les vidéoprojecteurs DLP (surtout ancienn génération) qui pouvaient être source de maux de têtes chez certains.

J'espère faire partie du commun des mortels et ne m'appercevoir de rien sur mon futur imac même si pour toi mon écran serait jaune


----------



## tefal (9 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut,
Je ne crois pas être particulièrement sensible, pas plus que les personnes de mon entourage qui ont constaté le "phénomène", mais je n'ai pour ma part jamais vu non plus d'imac sans jaunisse...mais comme je dois avoir des tendances masochistes, je viens d'en commander un nouveau (le cinquième) qui devrait arriver début de semaine prochaine.


----------



## sylvanhus (9 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ben non je ne suis pas hypersensible au phénomène...

D'autant plus que mon dell E-IPS 22 (branché à mon iMac 21,5) n'a pas ce problème ni meme mon portable Toshiba bas de gamme à 400 ...

Donc bon , je ne chipote pas je constate...

Si tu veux acheter un iMac, vas y, moi j'ai acheté le miens en connaissance de cause (d'ou mon 2 écran en externe)

N'empêche que le problème est bien présent...


----------



## Yak is back (9 Septembre 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Donc bon , je ne chipote pas ...


 
C'est exactement ce que j'ai dit : tu ne chipotes pas.

Le phénomène existe, je ne le conteste pas, même Steeve a avoué. Je me faisais la réflexion de savoir qu'il y avait peut être plusieurs niveaux d 'intensité de jaunisse et que toi tu arrives à voir tous les niveaux.

Mais je m'égare et cela ne resoud pas ton problème. Esperons que ton prochain sera le bon et que je n'aurais d'ennui avec le mien


----------



## bambougroove (9 Septembre 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ben pour répondre à Bambougroove, moi je n'ai pas encore vu un iMac sans jaunisse...


Comme je te l'ai déjà expliqué sur cette discussion, je n'ai pour appareil photo que mon "vieux" portable LG  qui a bientôt 3 ou 4 ans je ne sais plus exactement ... qui n'est pas suffisamment bon pour te poster des photos de mon écran sans jaunisse, car comme déjà dit les photos de piètre qualité ont tendance à accentuer le phénomène ou carrément faire apparaître le phénomène qui n'est pas visible à l'oeil nu.

Les photos de qualité professionnelle prises par HmJ sont plus proches de ce que je perçoit mais manifestement il n'avait pas mis la luminosité à fond : http://forums.macg.co/6388871-post178.html

Les photos que j'avais posté à l'époque sont loin de faire apparaître la jaunisse indéniable constatée sur les tiennes : http://forums.macg.co/6453921-post1224.html

J'ai eu 50 ans il y a quelques jours et c'est vrai que ma vue est loin d'être "bionique"  en tout cas à l'oeil nu et avec les tests dédiés sur ce site par exemple : http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php je considère mon écran comme sans jaunisse, en revanche un défaut d'uniformité est visible sur fond gris clair et luminosité à fond (tâches régulières d'un gris plus foncé), ainsi que des "fuites de luminosité" aux 4 coins sur fond noir et luminosité à fond mais dans mon cas elles sont régulières, peu étendues et peu prononcées.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h00 ----------




tefal a dit:


> je viens d'en commander un nouveau (le cinquième) qui devrait arriver début de semaine prochaine.


Bonne chance 

Pour moi le 5ème a été le bon, et je te souhaite que cela soit le cas pour toi également et que tu puisses enfin apprécier cet iMac qui est vraiment très agréable à utiliser quand il est parfaitement fonctionnel :love:


----------



## Yak is back (9 Septembre 2010)

J'ai commandé mon Imac 27' i7 sur le refurb ce jour : y a plus qu'à attendre et croiser les doigts lorsque je le mettrai en route.

Je vous tiendrais au jus (arrivée prévu normalement vers le 15 ou 16/09)


----------



## chacha95 (9 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> J'ai commandé mon Imac 27' i7 sur le refurb ce jour : y a plus qu'à attendre et croiser les doigts lorsque je le mettrai en route.
> 
> Je vous tiendrais au jus (arrivée prévu normalement vers le 15 ou 16/09)


Félicitation pour ton achat  Moi je l'ai commandé hier matin, et il a été expédié cette apre'm. La livraison est prévue pour lundi 13/09 par TNT.

On croise les doigts tout les deux pour ne pas tomber sur des modèles jaunissant ?


----------



## Yak is back (10 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Félicitation pour ton achat  Moi je l'ai commandé hier matin, et il a été expédié cette apre'm. La livraison est prévue pour lundi 13/09 par TNT.
> 
> On croise les doigts tout les deux pour ne pas tomber sur des modèles jaunissant ?


 

Je te felicite également. Esperons en effet que nous ayons de la chance tous les deux. J'attends tes news avec impatience


----------



## chacha95 (10 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> Je te felicite également. Esperons en effet que nous ayons de la chance tous les deux. J'attends tes news avec impatience



Merci  d' après le suivi TNT, mon Mac est deja arriver au dépôt a garonor depuis 6h du mat. Il devrait être livrer aujourd'hui je pense. Y a plus qu a attendre la bête...


----------



## tiguanito (10 Septembre 2010)

Juste une remarque, pour ceux qui redoutent la jaunisse, je ne suis pas sur que de commander sur le refurb soit un bon moyen pour l'eviter puisque ceux qui se retrouvent sur le refurb ont probablement ete renvoyes pour cette raison.

De mon cote, j'aimerais franchement en commander un nouveau (j'avais recu un 27" du refurb il y a quelques mois, mais jaunisse, donc retour et remboursement), mais quand je vois qu'il y a <10% d'ecran sans jaunisse (ou disons tres correct en uniformite), faudrait jouer au jeu de commandes/echanges plusieurs fois pour etre satisfait, c'est lourd.


----------



## DarkMoineau (10 Septembre 2010)

Nan y a pas moins de 10% d'écran sans jaunisse, y a 10% d'écran avec jaunisse, mais le forum fait effet loupe.

Tu crois que tous les acheteurs d'iMac sans jaunisse sont sur le site et le disent? Ils s'en moquent des iMac a jaunisse, ils sont bien trop occupé a leurs occupations de leur côté. 

Tu es sur un forum un peu SAV alors forcément tu vois la partie émergée de l'Iceberg, les machines défectueuses.


----------



## tiguanito (10 Septembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Nan y a pas moins de 10% d'écran sans jaunisse, y a 10% d'écran avec jaunisse, mais le forum fait effet loupe.
> 
> Tu crois que tous les acheteurs d'iMac sans jaunisse sont sur le site et le disent? Ils s'en moquent des iMac a jaunisse, ils sont bien trop occupé a leurs occupations de leur côté.
> 
> Tu es sur un forum un peu SAV alors forcément tu vois la partie émergée de l'Iceberg, les machines défectueuses.



Je pense surtout que beaucoup de gens s'en fichent de la jaunisse quand ils l'ont, ou ne s'en rendent pas compte. Une personne qui s'en rend compte va devoir changer son iMac plusieurs fois avant d'en trouver un satisfaisant, donc clairement c'est plus de 10%. Sur le forum macrumors, certains (tres motives) ont echange 7-8 machines (avant d'abondonner parfois)


----------



## Xian (10 Septembre 2010)

Je pense aussi que la majorité des machines ont le problème, plus ou moins marqué. Après un changement d'écran, la jaunisse est bcp moins marquée, mais est encore présente.


----------



## chacha95 (10 Septembre 2010)

Xian a dit:


> Je pense aussi que la majorité des machines ont le problème, plus ou moins marqué. Après un changement d'écran, la jaunisse est bcp moins marquée, mais est encore présente.


Ah tu as fait seulement un changement de dalle. J'imagine grâce à l'Applecare, non ?


----------



## Xian (10 Septembre 2010)

Oui, quand je me suis rendu compte de la jaunisse (en faisant le test, pcq j'avais rien vu avant), j'ai fait jouer la garantie. Je n'étais plus dans le délai pour remplacer la machine. J'avais aussi un bruit, une résonnance. Le changement de disque dur l'a fait disparaître.

Seul problème : le SAV (Cami Liège, pourtant très compétent) m'a rendu l'ordi avec une grosse griffe sur l'arrière et refuse de reconnaître sa responsabilité. Ils ont perdu un client.


----------



## Yak is back (10 Septembre 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Juste une remarque, pour ceux qui redoutent la jaunisse, je ne suis pas sur que de commander sur le refurb soit un bon moyen pour l'eviter.


 

J'en suis pleinement conscient mais sachant que pour le même prix je peux avoir un i7 au lieu d'un i3 et qu'Apple rembourse sans soucis en cas de problème, je me dis qu'il serais trop bête de ne pas tenter le coup.
Sur un malentendu ça peux passer...


----------



## tiguanito (10 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> J'en suis pleinement conscient mais sachant que pour le même prix je peux avoir un i7 au lieu d'un i3 et qu'Apple rembourse sans soucis en cas de problème, je me dis qu'il serais trop bête de ne pas tenter le coup.
> Sur un malentendu ça peux passer...



Oui, ca ne coute rien d'essayer effectivement puisqu'ils remboursent a 100% si jamais ca ne va pas. Tu peux aussi avoir de la RAM ou du disque dur en plus sur les refurb.


----------



## Yak is back (10 Septembre 2010)

Xian a dit:


> Oui, quand je me suis rendu compte de la jaunisse (en faisant le test, pcq j'avais rien vu avant).


 

Si je ne me rend colpte de rien, j'hésiterai à faire le test je pense. Si rien ne me gêne lors de retouche photo etc... je me poserais la question de faire le test ou non car une fois que le test sera fait, et s'il est positif, je ne penserais qu'à ça.


----------



## tiguanito (10 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> Si je ne me rend colpte de rien, j'hésiterai à faire le test je pense. Si rien ne me gêne lors de retouche photo etc... je me poserais la question de faire le test ou non car une fois que le test sera fait, et s'il est positif, je ne penserais qu'à ça.




Clairement il ne faut pas chercher des problemes la ou il n'y en a pas. Si vous ne voyez la jaunisse en utilisation normale, pas besoin de faire de tests particuliers. Moi je la voyais sur une page blanche Safari ou textedit, donc c'etait retour sans discussion.
J'hesite a aller dans un Apple Store, et demander de deballer un iMac avant de l'acheter. Une petite chance pour que ca soit possible ?


----------



## chacha95 (10 Septembre 2010)

Peut-on faire changer la dalle sur une machine du Refurb ? Ce serait bête de renvoyer une machine refurbished avec 8 Go de RAM et un DD de 2 To... (je dis ça, je sais pas ce que j'aurai ce soir) Ma machine a été livrée ce matin  Je suis au taff en ce moment, j'attends impatiemment de rentrer chez moi...


----------



## Yak is back (10 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Peut-on faire changer la dalle sur une machine du Refurb ? Ce serait bête de renvoyer une machine refurbished avec 8 Go de RAM et un DD de 2 To... (je dis ça, je sais pas ce que j'aurai ce soir) Ma machine a été livrée ce matin  Je suis au taff en ce moment, j'attends impatiemment de rentrer chez moi...


 
Cool pour toi qu'il soit déjà là

tiens nous au courant de tout : caract en plus ou non et jaunisse ou non


----------



## bambougroove (10 Septembre 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> J'hesite a aller dans un Apple Store, et demander de deballer un iMac avant de l'acheter. Une petite chance pour que ca soit possible ?


Un membre a récemment témoigné sur le forum du fait qu'il a pu à l'AS du Louvre déballer lui-même (les vendeurs étant trop occupés pour cela) 2 exemplaires et les tester, le 3ème a été le bon


----------



## chacha95 (10 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> Cool pour toi qu'il soit déjà là
> 
> tiens nous au courant de tout : caract en plus ou non et jaunisse ou non


Grave  Il a été expédié hier soir seulement. 

Je vous tient au courant.


----------



## asus27 (10 Septembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Un membre a récemment témoigné sur le forum du fait qu'il a pu à l'AS du Louvre déballer lui-même (les vendeurs étant trop occupés pour cela) 2 exemplaires et les tester, le 3ème a été le bon



Oui c'etait moi, et je confirme que l' on peut allé dans un "coin" au premier, avec une prise pour le tester.. et puis apres pour mon expérience, c'est eux qui me montaient la nouvelle "boite"

Fab

Super important, il es préférable d' aller dans un Apple Store..... Pourquoi.... Simplement on est jamais aussi "BIEN" près de dieu  Pas de problèmes pour eux d'ouvrir des boites, tu vas chez Planette saturne par exemple, pour eux impossible d 'essayer la machine sans etre sorti du magasin... C'est normal!! Pour l AS tu payes, tu essaies, si ca va pas on change

ATTENTION CE N EST PAS UNE PRATIQUE REGURLIERE DE L APPLE STORE, BIEN PRECISER QUE C EST POUR EVITER DE REVENIR TELLEMENT IL Y A DE PROBLEMES...


----------



## chacha95 (10 Septembre 2010)

Dommage que l'Apple Store du Louvre ne propose pas de tarifs étudiant...


----------



## Yak is back (10 Septembre 2010)

A la Fnac part Dieu, ils ne veulent pas .

Vivement l'ouverture d'un Apple Store sur Lyon


----------



## asus27 (10 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Dommage que l'Apple Store du Louvre ne propose pas de tarifs étudiant...



Salut Chacha

Pourquoi.... Bah c'est bien Apple qui propose cela sur... des MacBook peut être? 

Fab

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h31 ----------




Yak is back a dit:


> A la Fnac part Dieu, ils ne veulent pas .
> 
> Vivement l'ouverture d'un Apple Store sur Lyon



Attention Yak, tu as peut être au FNAC de Lyon un service apres vente qui se trouve directement a coté... 

Dans ce cas, tu achètes ta machine, tu sors et tu vas directement au service apres vente pour le tester, tu expliques que tu le teste vu tous les problemes, sinon tu n en veux pas (machine de 2 minutes d utilisation) ce que j' ai fais chez planète saturn, résultat si tu vois un problème, il rentre dans le cas de panne a l'ouverture au déballage et la.... Il doivent simplement te rembourser ou te faire un avoir. Un avoir donc c'est egale a un echange...


----------



## tiguanito (10 Septembre 2010)

asus27 a dit:


> Oui c'etait moi, et je confirme que l' on peut allé dans un "coin" au premier, avec une prise pour le tester.. et puis apres pour mon expérience, c'est eux qui me montaient la nouvelle "boite"
> 
> Fab
> 
> ...



Merci pour l'info. Je vais peut-etre tester avec l'Apple Store de Nice (fraichement ouvert il y a 2 semaines). Par contre on le deballe, on l'allume et on va jusqu'au bureau ? en gros on peut afficher une page blanche pour tester ? faut que je fasse la checklist des problemes a verifier. Gresillement, jaunisse, pixels morts, disque dur plus bruyant que la normale, fuites lumineuses, etc.  D'ailleurs concernant les fuites lumineuses, aucune idee si certains sont mieux que d'autres sur ce point la ? (celui que j'avais renvoye en avait pas mal)


----------



## Xian (10 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> Si je ne me rend colpte de rien, j'hésiterai à faire le test je pense. Si rien ne me gêne lors de retouche photo etc... je me poserais la question de faire le test ou non car une fois que le test sera fait, et s'il est positif, je ne penserais qu'à ça.



Avec le temps, je ne le vois plus. Il faut vraiment que fasse attention, sur l'écran blanc lors du démarrage, pour voir très vaguement quelque chose. J'ai l'impression que ça a diminué avec le temps. par contre, quand l'écran est tout noir, il reste une importante fuite de luminosité dans le coin inférieur droit, ce qui ne se voit que lors du visionage de films.


----------



## asus27 (10 Septembre 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Merci pour l'info. Je vais peut-etre tester avec l'Apple Store de Nice (fraichement ouvert il y a 2 semaines). Par contre on le deballe, on l'allume et on va jusqu'au bureau ? en gros on peut afficher une page blanche pour tester ? faut que je fasse la checklist des problemes a verifier. Gresillement, jaunisse, pixels morts, disque dur plus bruyant que la normale, fuites lumineuses, etc.  D'ailleurs concernant les fuites lumineuses, aucune idee si certains sont mieux que d'autres sur ce point la ? (celui que j'avais renvoye en avait pas mal)



Bon en même temps, au premier démarrage on sait bien que l' Imac met un temps infernale avant la pomme, l'image est grise donc tu peux deja te faire une idée sure : les pixels et la jaunisse (jaunisse que je n ai pas sur mon i3 acheté la semaine derniere) Pour le disque dure en ce moment je t envoie ce message avec mon new Imac bah.... non il dit rien, apres pour ce probleme impossible de t en rendre compte a mon avis avec le bruit ambiant. Avant de tester, enleve tous les plastics 

iMac i3 27" 1to ST31000528AS

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h46 ----------

En meme temps, il faut savoir que oui ca tire vers le jaunes, comme mon Iphone4, heuu c'est pas la même technologie d 'écran.....???? Bah si en même temps 

Et oui et puis il est possible de changer sur l' iMac le profile des couleurs, et venir a un ecran plus blanc.... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h52 ----------

Sur mon iMac de decembre 2009, l'ecran etait parfait et puis avec le temps est apparu ca :






Pourtant je ne fume pas héhé, j' ai enlevé la dale, nettoyé derrière... Rien ne change, bon il repart chez Apple pour me changer l' écran apres il me reveindra nikel et je le vends  bah oui un i3 27" a pris ca place :love:

Fab


----------



## Yak is back (10 Septembre 2010)

Mince pas cool

la seule bonne nouvelle et le SAV d'Apple mais il ferait mieux de traiter le problème à la base...


----------



## chacha95 (10 Septembre 2010)

Bon alors, machine reçu : écran jaune et un pixel mort en plein milieu de l'écran.

Je crois que les iMacs, je laisse tomber. Apple est vraiment une société de %$***. Ils osent dire qu'ils testent leur machine. Ils nous prennent vraiment pour des abrutis ces *ù%...

Ras-le-bol d'Apple. Apple = produit d'Appel. Rien de plus.


----------



## Yak is back (10 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Bon alors, machine reçu : écran jaune et un pixel mort en plein milieu de l'écran.


 

Mince, super déçu pour toi... 
Et je pense qu'il y a de grande, grande chance que je déchante vite également. Je me prépare psychologiquement...

Ma commande a été expédié en tous cas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h16 ----------




asus27 a dit:


> Attention Yak, tu as peut être au FNAC de Lyon un service apres vente qui se trouve directement a coté...
> 
> Dans ce cas, tu achètes ta machine, tu sors et tu vas directement au service apres vente pour le tester, tu expliques que tu le teste vu tous les problemes, sinon tu n en veux pas (machine de 2 minutes d utilisation) ce que j' ai fais chez planète saturn, résultat si tu vois un problème, il rentre dans le cas de panne a l'ouverture au déballage et la.... Il doivent simplement te rembourser ou te faire un avoir. Un avoir donc c'est egale a un echange...


 

Merci pour l'idée.

Pour le moment j'attends mon Imac 27" du refurb qui m'a été envoyé ce jour (livraison à priori lundi ou mardi du coup) mais quand je vois les déboires du notre pauvre chacha95, je me dis qu'il n'y a pas de raison pour que je passe à travers.
Si le refurb est naze je me ferais rembourser et je prendrai un i3 neuf à la FNAC selon ta technique.


----------



## asus27 (10 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Bon alors, machine reçu : écran jaune et un pixel mort en plein milieu de l'écran.
> 
> Je crois que les iMacs, je laisse tomber. Apple est vraiment une société de %$***. Ils osent dire qu'ils testent leur machine. Ils nous prennent vraiment pour des abrutis ces *ù%...
> 
> Ras-le-bol d'Apple. Apple = produit d'Appel. Rien de plus.



Salut Chacha, bon pour la jaunisse va falloir que tout le monde arrête avec ça!!!! Si c est des taches je peux le comprendre, mais si c'est une impression globale de l écran je répète que c est normal même mon iphone4 de la même technologie a cette colorimétrie!! Pour le pixel mort ça c est moin bien!


----------



## Yak is back (10 Septembre 2010)

asus27 a dit:


> Salut Chacha, bon pour la jaunisse va falloir que tout le monde arrête avec ça!!!! Si c est des taches je peux le comprendre, mais si c'est une impression globale de l écran je répète que c est normal même mon iphone4 de la même technologie a cette colorimétrie!! Pour le pixel mort ça c est moin bien!


 

En admettant que ce soit en effet une impression globale de l'écran ce qui explqiue que cela ne gêne pas Apple d'envoyer leurs écrans car ils considèrent cela comme normal finalement, je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment ils font pour envoyer un écran avec un pixel mort....(comme par hasard durant le trajet ?????)


----------



## zippod (10 Septembre 2010)

je viens de me prendre un imac 27i3 à la place du i5 2009
machine silencieuse il gratte quand meme plus que mon precedent 24' juste au lancement des applications
Ecran nickel, je suspecte un pixel mais bon vu la dalle on va dire que ça va.


----------



## asus27 (10 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> En admettant que ce soit en effet une impression globale de l'écran ce qui explqiue que cela ne gêne pas Apple d'envoyer leurs écrans car ils considèrent cela comme normal finalement, je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment ils font pour envoyer un écran avec un pixel mort....(comme par hasard durant le trajet ?????)



Non non et non ce n est pas normal, preuve que le service qualité en sortie de refurb qui devrait être super attentif.... Ne l est pas!


----------



## Yak is back (10 Septembre 2010)

En conclusion, j'ai l'impression que pour l'Imac, le seul élément qui fonctionne correctement chez Apple, c'est le SAV...no comment 

Vivement que je reçoive mon Imac afin de savoir...


----------



## chacha95 (10 Septembre 2010)

Je fais quoi lundi quand je les appelle, je les insulte ? 

asus27, il ne s'agit pas d'un écran entièrement jaune mais d'une tâche en bas à droite de l'écran : je compare deux photos en noir et blancs identiques, l'une est normale, l'autre a un rendu sépia. 

Et puis avoir un pixel mort en plein milieu de l'écran, je trouve ça lamentable. Si on pouvait porter plainte pour vente mensongère, je le ferai (les iMacs sont censés avoir été révisés)

Si les concessionneurs vendaient des voitures d'occasion avec des plaquettes de frein défayante ou une direction cassée, vous imaginez les désastre ? Heureusement que Apple ne fabrique pas des caisses...

Je vais passer chez Dell (enfin c'est ce que je vais dire à mon interlocuteur Apple histoire de me moquer de cette société qui n'est bonne qu'à fabriquer des iphone et des ipad)

Je pense sérieusement à investir plein pot sur une machine neuve dans un Apple Store ou à une Fnac. J'aurai la possibilité d'essayer sur place plusieurs macs. Je perdrai ma réduction étudiante mais bon. Autant y mettre le prix. (ce serait un Quad i5)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h46 ----------




Yak is back a dit:


> En conclusion, j'ai l'impression que pour l'Imac, le seul élément qui fonctionne correctement chez Apple, c'est le SAV...no comment
> 
> Vivement que je reçoive mon Imac afin de savoir...


Je croise les doigts pour toi pour que tu pioches un bon modèle.


----------



## Yak is back (10 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Je fais
> Je pense sérieusement à investir plein pot sur une machine neuve dans un Apple Store ou à une Fnac. J'aurai la possibilité d'essayer sur place plusieurs macs. Je perdrai ma réduction étudiante mais bon. Autant y mettre le prix. (ce serait un Quad i5)
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h46 ----------
> ...


 

Merci 

Si j'ai le même souci que toi, je ferais la même chose mais pour un i3 car le budget me convenait bien et il était suffisant pour mes besoins.

A titre de curiosité, y avait'il de la ram ou des logiciels en plus sur ton Imac refurb?


----------



## chacha95 (10 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Si j'ai le même souci que toi, je ferais la même chose mais pour un i3 car le budget me convenait bien et il était suffisant pour mes besoins.
> 
> A titre de curiosité, y avait'il de la ram ou des logiciels en plus sur ton Imac refurb?


Non, il n'y avait pas plus de ram, pas plus de logiciels, pas plus de volume disque. (en revanche je suis tombé sur un Western Digital)

Je vais néamoins installer mes gros logiciels (Final Cut Pro, Motion, Lightroom, Photoshop etc...) histoire de tester la puissance du corei7


----------



## Yak is back (10 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> (en revanche je suis tombé sur un Western Digital)/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Je ne me rends pas compte : est ce un plus d'avoir un Western Digital ? (Plus fiable car c'est un disque de marque ?)


----------



## chacha95 (10 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> chacha95 a dit:
> 
> 
> > (en revanche je suis tombé sur un Western Digital)/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## DarkMoineau (10 Septembre 2010)

Ce sont tous des disques de marque je crois. Hitachi, Toshiba, Western Digital et Seagate sont fournisseurs. La suite je sait pas.


----------



## chacha95 (10 Septembre 2010)

J'ai appeler Apple ce soir sur les coup de 19h00, ils m'ont dit que le SAV de l'Apple Store n'était pas ouvert. Je dois rappeler lundi.


----------



## Yak is back (10 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> J'ai appeler Apple ce soir sur les coup de 19h00, ils m'ont dit que le SAV de l'Apple Store n'était pas ouvert. Je dois rappeler lundi.


 

tu nous tiendras au courant de l'evolution.


un petit HS que je trouve super sympa et d'une entreprise française en plus !! 
Cela a un rapport avec Apple (mais avec l'Iphone)


http://ardrone.parrot.com/parrot-ar-drone/fr/


----------



## chacha95 (10 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> tu nous tiendras au courant de l'evolution.
> 
> 
> un petit HS que je trouve super sympa et d'une entreprise française en plus !!
> ...


Ouaip  Si je demande un changement de dalle à domicile, tu penses que ça peut le faire ? (ça m'embête de devoir changer de machine encore )

Ah pas mal le p'tit drone! J'aime beaucoup  Ca a le mérite de me changer les idées!!


----------



## bambougroove (10 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Et puis avoir un pixel mort en plein milieu de l'écran, je trouve ça lamentable. Si on pouvait porter plainte pour vente mensongère, je le ferai (les iMacs sont censés avoir été révisés)


Ne pas confondre et amalgamer tous les problèmes !!

Pixel mort : problème commun à tous les écrans LCD, les constructeurs ne peuvent garantir zéro pixel mort (sauf clause particulière de garantie évidemment payante), sinon le prix augmenterait considérablement, la tolérance concernant Apple est d'environ 5 pixels morts (à vérifier sur le site d'Apple), mais bon si un pixel mort est très voyant ou en plein milieu de l'écran cela se négocie au cas par cas 

Jaunisse : franchement vous êtes naïfs à ce point ? Les matériels du Refurb sont soit des machines retournées pour x raisons, soit des machines d'occasions réparées et vérifiées par Apple. 
C'est la théorie ... après passons à la pratique, et de nombreux sujets sur le forum et témoignages de membres vous mettent en garde à ce sujet, manifestement les machines retournées pour cas de jaunisse et/ou de DD bruyant/suractif n'ont pas été vérifiées et réparées, alors il ne faut pas rêver il y a de grandes chances que vous obteniez des machines avec ces dysfonctionnements si vous commandez via le refurb !!

Bref, vous posez vos questions au fur et à mesure de vos problèmes et c'est compréhensible, mais la moindre des choses c'est tout de même d'effectuer avant un minimum de travail de recherche et de lecture !!

Hé oui, de nos jours obtenir un iMac parfaitement fonctionnel est difficile et relève même pour certains cas du "parcours du combattant" :rateau:
Si vous n'êtes pas prêts à cela, allez voir ailleurs si c'est mieux ... et vous verrez que finalement Apple n'est pas globalement pire que les autres !! 

En ce qui me concerne j'ai préféré galéré avec 4 échanges pour obtenir à la 5ème fois un iMac fonctionnel, top plaisir et confort à tous les niveaux (Mac OS X en tête) :love:


----------



## chacha95 (11 Septembre 2010)

C'est dingue comment les ventilateurs de la machine sont bruyants. On a l'impression d'avoir un aspirateur. (je regarde simplement une vidéo HD, là je suis sur firefox sur le forum et le bruit n'a pas bougé) Dingue ! Les coeurs ne travaillent même pas !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h56 ----------




bambougroove a dit:


> Bref, vous posez vos questions au fur et à mesure de vos problèmes et c'est compréhensible, mais la moindre des choses c'est tout de même de d'effectuer avant un minimum de travail de recherche et de lecture !!


Et tu crois que je fais quoi sur les forums de macgé ? Je regarde les images ? 

Heureusement que tu es là pour relever le niveau... Si on étais tous des incultes comme moi.

Sérieusement, je vais pas passer ma vie à faire des échanges. D'autant plus qu'il faut pouvoir être dispo. Depuis quand les livreurs passent à l'heure du dîner ??

Avouons clairement que la qualité des produits Apple à régresser.


----------



## bambougroove (11 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Avouons clairement que la qualité des produits Apple à régresser.


Vii, c'est ce que j'essaye d'indiquer clairement dans mes messages suite à mon expérience catastrophique mais qui s'est bien terminée de l'achat d'un iMac 27" i7 (late 2009) après l'achat d'un MBP 17" (early 2008) sans problème  (nul besoin de remonter à mes expériences du siècle dernier en tant que MacUser de la première heure) ... et cela ne concerne pas seulement les produits Apple !!

Je me fais incendier par d'autres membres quand je parle de la qualité "made in China" (composants et assemblage) alors que le problème vient essentiellement de là, et je t'épargne le laïus concernant les méfaits (à tous les niveaux, pas seulement concernant l'informatique) de la mondialisation, la délocalisation, la recherche du profit à tout prix, etc . ... sans parler de l'impact écologique !!!!!!!!


----------



## chacha95 (11 Septembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Je me fais incendier par d'autres membres quand je parle de la qualité "made in China" (composants et assemblage) alors que le problème vient essentiellement de là, et je t'épargne le laïus concernant les méfaits (à tous les niveaux, pas seulement concernant l'informatique) de la mondialisation, la délocalisation, la recherche du profit à tout prix, etc . ... sans parler de l'impact écologique !!!!!!!!


Exactement. Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi. Chez Dell, il existe le même genre de problème de dalle jaunissante. Figure-toi qu'il y a quelques mois, après avoir tenté l'achat d'un iMac 27" core2duo refurbished, je me suis acheté un moniteur Dell (un 23" à dalle IPS, donc pas un modèle premier prix) : je l'ai renvoyé. Il avait la moitié droite de l'écran jaune.

Néanmoins, je reste convaincu qu'il faut trouver un responsable et un interlocuteur. Or, on ne peut que s'adresser à Apple, pas au système en lui-même. Avec toute la renommée et le prestige qu'à la société Apple, il serait dommageable de les laisser écouler leur marchandises. Encore, on paierai nos machines 500 euros, à la limite (et encore), mais à ce prix là (qui est le prix d'optiques photo Canon de serie L), j'avoue qu'Apple se fou très franchement de nous. Apple ne fait pas (ou peu) de contrôle qualité. Canon, en revanche, avec ses optiques L, ont des contrôles qualités très poussés. Or, étant photographe et ayant acheté ce genre d'optique, je n'ai jamais eu à me plaindre.


----------



## bambougroove (11 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Néanmoins, je reste convaincu qu'il faut trouver un responsable et un interlocuteur. Or, on ne peut que s'adresser à Apple, pas au système en lui-même.


Vii, nous sommes bien d'accord, et un contact personnalisé avec mon correspondant du Service Clients de l'AS en ligne m'a permis de solutionner tout cela ... au prix toutefois de 4 échanges :rateau: et je comprend que certains d'entre vous renoncent ou soient dégoûtés à ce niveau de prix !!

En compensation, j'ai obtenu très facilement des gestes commerciaux relativement conséquents ... de l'ordre de 300 euros, ce qui m'a permis après la réception d'un 5ème exemplaire parfaitement fonctionnel de prendre le contrat AppleCare ... indispensable de nos jours :mouais:

Bref, il y a des problèmes mais Apple via le Service Clients ou le SAV fait preuve de compréhension, chaque cas est particulier il suffit souvent de dialoguer et négocier directement avec eux pour obtenir globalement satisfaction 



chacha95 a dit:


> Apple ne fait pas (ou peu) de contrôle qualité.


Comme déjà indiqué plusieurs fois dans mes messages, les contrôles qualité sont d'une manière générale "abandonnés" par les constructeurs informatiques (ou autres domaines) pour des raisons de coût, en effet il est plus rentable pour eux d'assumer les retours des matériels défectueux ... dans la limite d'un certain taux de retours (donnée qui n'est bien sûr pas publiquement indiquée).

Cela dit, tout cela est bien sûr au détriment de l'image de marque ... de la marque 
La "médiatisation" au travers des forums d'utilisateurs, du forum officiel d'Apple, des sites et magazines spécialisés Mac, etc. et un retour systématique des exemplaires défectueux, sont des éléments qui permettront de les faire réfléchir à ce sujet et je l'espère les amener à plus de qualité à l'avenir


----------



## Yak is back (11 Septembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Bref, vous posez vos questions au fur et à mesure de vos problèmes et c'est compréhensible, mais la moindre des choses c'est tout de même d'effectuer avant un minimum de travail de recherche et de lecture !!


 
Tu as raison et c'est bien le drame. C'est tout de même dingue de lire ceci concernant une entreprise de la réputation mondiale d'Apple. 
(pour ma part les carottes ne sont pas encore cuites, vu que je n'ai pas encore mon Imac. L'espoir fait vivre...)





bambougroove a dit:


> Vii, nous sommes bien d'accord, et un contact personnalisé avec mon correspondant du Service Clients de l'AS en ligne m'a permis de solutionner tout cela ... au prix toutefois de 4 échanges :rateau: et je comprend que certains d'entre vous renoncent ou soient dégoûtés à ce niveau de prix !!
> 
> En compensation, j'ai obtenu très facilement des gestes commerciaux relativement conséquents ... de l'ordre de 300 euros, ce qui m'a permis après la réception d'un 5ème exemplaire parfaitement fonctionnel de prendre le contrat AppleCare ... indispensable de nos jours :mouais:
> 
> Bref, il y a des problèmes mais Apple via le Service Clients ou le SAV fait preuve de compréhension, chaque cas est particulier il suffit souvent de dialoguer et négocier directement avec eux pour obtenir globalement satisfaction


 
C'est déjà ça...
Bref en cas de soucis avec mon Imac refurb, la conclusion est de prendre un neuf. Ok.
Aprés deux théorie semble s'affronter sur la manière d'acheter neuf (surtout si on a pas d'Apple Store près de chez soit)

1) Acheter dans un magasin type FNAC ou Planet Saturne et aprés l'achat aller directement au SAV pour le mettre sous tension et le tester : histoire d'avoir un échange immédiat en cas de soucis. Mais c'est peut être moins facile d'avoir une remise commerciale dans ce cas.

2) Passer comme toi, bambougroove, par le Service Client ou le SAV en ligne pour recommander des machines jusqu'à avoir la bonne. Cette solution semble plus simple pour avoir des remises mais que de temps perdu....


Conclusion : heureusement que je suis motivé pour switcher car ce n'est pas trés engageant tout ça pour quelqu'un comme moi qui vient du monde du PC et qui veut essayer d'aller sur Mac...Mais je me dit que si vous mettez tous autant d'acharnement à avoir la bonne machine, c'est que ça vaut la coup de faire tous ces efforts. Il est juste dommage de devoir les faire...


----------



## crea (11 Septembre 2010)

Je pense que si tu n'avais pas lu ce forum (ou un autre) tu  n'aurais pas eu connaissance de la jaunisse ou des problèmes de DD. Et  donc que le 1er Imac que tu aurais reçu t'aurais convaincu à 100%. La  même chose pour moi d'ailleurs..... Et je pense que cela s'applique pour  un grand nombre de personnes....


----------



## Yak is back (11 Septembre 2010)

crea a dit:


> Je pense que si tu n'avais pas lu ce forum (ou un autre) tu n'aurais pas eu connaissance de la jaunisse ou des problèmes de DD. Et donc que le 1er Imac que tu aurais reçu t'aurais convaincu à 100%. La même chose pour moi d'ailleurs..... Et je pense que cela s'applique pour un grand nombre de personnes....


 

Premièrement je ne suis pas encore déçu vu que je ne l'ai pas encore eu...
Ta remarque est sans doute vrai, en le sachant je ferai plus attention forcement !

Mais comme je l'écrivais précedement, je ne pense pas chercher la petite bêtes avec le test des écrans. Juste voir si tout est ok en travaillant une photo claire (Neige...) ou avec une page web blanche. 

Mais en cas de pixel mort mal placé...difficile de passer à travers


----------



## Thork (11 Septembre 2010)

+1 crea

Force est de constater que ce phénomène m'a également surpris il y a quelques temps de cela! 

Je bosse dans une grande enseigne et on vends des Mac: j'avais constaté effectivement ce problème de jaunisse sur les Imacs à l'expo en particulier sur le 21,5, par contre juste quand on regardait en diagonale par rapport à l'écran (j'ai cru d'ailleurs à l'époque à un reflet du soleil dessus, vu que les Imacs étaient positionnés devant une grande baie vitrée).

Je précise que c'était sur les modèles en core 2 duo et principalement sur du 21,5. Par contre on expose les nouveaux modèles depuis leur sortie et je n'ai pas relevé ce phénomène! Coup de chance, je n'en sais rien !

Je précise enfin que ce n'est en rien un problème d'usure ou de mauvais entretien: vu comment sont maltraités les expo par les clients, et vu comment on éteins les Mac le soir (coupure de courant), ils ont bien encaissés je trouve ^^


----------



## kinon2 (11 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> Premièrement je ne suis pas encore déçu vu que je ne l'ai pas encore eu...
> Ta remarque est sans doute vrai, en le sachant je ferai plus attention forcement !
> 
> Mais comme je l'écrivais précedement, je ne pense pas chercher la petite bêtes avec le test des écrans. Juste voir si tout est ok en travaillant une photo claire (Neige...) ou avec une page web blanche.
> ...


Sur du blanc il est quasiment impossible de déceler le pb de jaunisse...c'est pour cela que sur les mac en expo, luminosité à fond, on ne voit rien.
c'est sur du gris moyen uniforme que c'est visible.
Ceci étant je dois dire que le mien qui était affecté s'est amélioré avec le temps. Le seul réel pb qui reste est une uniformité médiocre (coté droit plus sombre).
Alors, en traitement d'image sur un 27" c'est moins grave car on peut placer l'image d'un coté et les palettes de PS de l'autre. Sur un écran plus petit c'est plus ennuyeux car les images empiètent sur les deux moitié de l'écran et sont donc affectées...


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Septembre 2010)

kinon2 a dit:


> Sur du blanc il est quasiment impossible de déceler le pb de jaunisse...c'est pour cela que sur les mac en expo, luminosité à fond, on ne voit rien.
> c'est sur du gris moyen uniforme que c'est visible.
> Ceci étant je dois dire que le mien qui était affecté s'est amélioré avec le temps. Le seul réel pb qui reste est une uniformité médiocre (coté droit plus sombre).
> Alors, en traitement d'image sur un 27" c'est moins grave car on peut placer l'image d'un coté et les palettes de PS de l'autre. Sur un écran plus petit c'est plus ennuyeux car les images empiètent sur les deux moitié de l'écran et sont donc affectées...




Ben moi je peux te dire qu'on le voit bien sur un fond Blanc (surtout au démarrage)...

La par exemple sur le fond orange de MacG ben la couleur est plus claire à gauche qu'a droite...

Rien que sur des fonds de couleur uniforme, on le voit clairement que ça ne donne pas la meme teinte d'un coté à l'autre...


----------



## asus27 (11 Septembre 2010)

Je touche du bois ma dalle 27 de la semaine dernière est tres bonne pour le moment Enjoy


----------



## kinon2 (11 Septembre 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ben moi je peux te dire qu'on le voit bien sur un fond Blanc (surtout au démarrage)...
> 
> La par exemple sur le fond orange de MacG ben la couleur est plus claire à gauche qu'a droite...
> 
> Rien que sur des fonds de couleur uniforme, on le voit clairement que ça ne donne pas la meme teinte d'un coté à l'autre...


dans ce cas le tien doit être vraiment touché!


----------



## chacha95 (11 Septembre 2010)

asus27 a dit:


> Je touche du bois ma dalle 27 de la semaine dernière est tres bonne pour le moment Enjoy


C'est l'avantage de le tester en magasin. Je pense faire la même chose (si je décide de me racheter un iMac)


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Septembre 2010)

kinon2 a dit:


> dans ce cas le tien doit être vraiment touché!





Non moins que mes anciens 27...

Ma copine le voit  un peu (ça saute pas aux yeux pour elle) mais quand je lui fais voir le fond de MacG ben la oui elle voit direct la différence de teinte sur les cotés...

Comme quoi ça dépend du coup d'oeil


----------



## bambougroove (11 Septembre 2010)

kinon2 a dit:


> Sur du blanc il est quasiment impossible de déceler le pb de jaunisse...


Si tu ne le décèles pas sur du blanc, c'est que ta dalle est très très peu touchée par le problème (voire pas du tout !!), et à moins d'une utilisation qui le justifie, aucun intérêt de procéder à un échange ... tu risquerais d'avoir pire


----------



## Yak is back (12 Septembre 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ma copine le voit  un peu (ça saute pas aux yeux pour elle) mais quand je lui fais voir le fond de MacG ben la oui elle voit direct la différence de teinte sur les cotés...
> 
> Comme quoi ça dépend du coup d'oeil



C'est exactement ce que je voulais faire passer comme message en parlant d'hypersensibilité. Rien de plus


----------



## juan66 (12 Septembre 2010)

Cela fait 20 jours maintenant que apple a reçu les deux imacs défectueux, et je n'ai toujours pas été remboursé. J'ai beau les appeler tous les jours, à chaque fois le même son de cloche, "ça sera fait les 3 prochains jours. Je commence à en avoir ras le ***. Pas d'imacs, car apple ne sait pas fabriquer des ordis convenables (je suis aller dans un second apple store, et là encore, la moitié des imacs avec dalle jaune), et pas d'argent pour acheter autre chose car ils ne me remboursent pas. 

Entre leurs DD qui grattent, leurs dalles jaunissantes(et je ne parle même pas de l'uniformité de la luminosité qui est aussi mauvaise que celle d'un écran à 100, et de leur écran miroir), il n'y a vraiment rien qui justifie la différence de tarif entre un mac et un pc quelconque...
Les imacs sont vraiment devenus des produits design inutilisables pour quelqu'un qui a besoin d'un écran un tant soit peu correct.


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> C'est exactement ce que je voulais faire passer comme message en parlant d'hypersensibilité. Rien de plus





C'est ton point de vue, et cela n'enleve rien au problème...

Un écran "normal" ne devrait pas avoir ce genre de problème, bon coup d'oeil ou pas...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h00 ----------




juan66 a dit:


> Cela fait 20 jours maintenant que apple a reçu les deux imacs défectueux, et je n'ai toujours pas été remboursé. J'ai beau les appeler tous les jours, à chaque fois le même son de cloche, "ça sera fait les 3 prochains jours. Je commence à en avoir ras le ***. Pas d'imacs, car apple ne sait pas fabriquer des ordis convenables (je suis aller dans un second apple store, et là encore, la moitié des imacs avec dalle jaune), et pas d'argent pour acheter autre chose car ils ne me remboursent pas.
> 
> Entre leurs DD qui grattent, leurs dalles jaunissantes(et je ne parle même pas de l'uniformité de la luminosité qui est aussi mauvaise que celle d'un écran à 100, et de leur écran miroir), il n'y a vraiment rien qui justifie la différence de tarif entre un mac et un pc quelconque...
> Les imacs sont vraiment devenus des produits design inutilisables pour quelqu'un qui a besoin d'un écran un tant soit peu correct.




Tout à fait d'accord !

Apres pour le dd qui gratte, c'est pas sur tous les modèles (en 5 iMac différents j'ai pas eu ce prblème) et ceux qui parlent de "grattage" de DD, c'est en fait un problème de vibrations du pied...

Et selon les bureaux cela peut changer du tout au tout...

Par contre pour les écrans , je suis completement d'accord avec toi


----------



## gigot d'agneau (12 Septembre 2010)

On parle énormément des problèmes de jaunisse des écrans 27'' mais y a-t-il des retours d'expériences au sujet des écrans 21.5''? Sont-ils confrontés à ce même problème?

Pour ma part je pense qu'il ne faut pas diaboliser ce problème de jaunisse et, pour reprendre ce que j'ai pu lire d'un membre dans les pages précédentes, il faut garder à l'esprit que le forum fait également effet de loupe, que la majorité des utilisateurs d'iMacs (globalement satisfaits de leur machine) parcourant ces forums se contentent uniquement de lire les sujets. Il faut aussi faire attention à ne pas développer un sorte de "paranoïa de la jaunisse ou du disque dur qui gratte" à la lecture de ces messages.


----------



## juan66 (12 Septembre 2010)

Pour ma part, les problèmes de jaunisse, c'est sur les 21 que j'ai pu le constater. Et quand on t'envoi deux modèles défectueux, et que même dans les apple store, des modèles d'expo ont ce souci, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse parler d'effet loupe. Quant aux utilisateurs satisfaits, je pense surtout que pour beaucoup ce problème n'est pas important, donc ils font avec.(Je me doute que dans le lot, il existe quand même des modèles sans souci   )


----------



## bambougroove (12 Septembre 2010)

gigot d'agneau a dit:


> On parle énormément des problèmes de jaunisse des écrans 27'' mais y a-t-il des retours d'expériences au sujet des écrans 21.5''? Sont-ils confrontés à ce même problème?
> 
> Pour ma part je pense qu'il ne faut pas diaboliser ce problème de jaunisse et, pour reprendre ce que j'ai pu lire d'un membre dans les pages précédentes, il faut garder à l'esprit que le forum fait également effet de loupe, que la majorité des utilisateurs d'iMacs (globalement satisfaits de leur machine) parcourant ces forums se contentent uniquement de lire les sujets. Il faut aussi faire attention à ne pas développer un sorte de "paranoïa de la jaunisse ou du disque dur qui gratte" à la lecture de ces messages.


Cela concerne aussi (dans une moindre mesure sur ce forum) les écrans 21.5 ".

L'effet de loupe des forums j'en tiens compte, mais dans le cas de la jaunisse et du DD bruyant cela a l'air bien répandu : échanges à répétition (3, 5, 7 ...), modèles d'expos dans les AppleStore ou autres magasins ...

Concernant la jaunisse le problème n'est pas général aux deux gammes les plus récentes, mais il touchait également les 24", de plus il est apparemment fréquent et comme il y a plusieurs degrés de jaunisse beaucoup ne doivent pas s'en rendre compte à l'oeil nu :mouais:


----------



## kinon2 (12 Septembre 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Non moins que mes anciens 27...
> 
> Ma copine le voit  un peu (ça saute pas aux yeux pour elle) mais quand je lui fais voir le fond de MacG ben la oui elle voit direct la différence de teinte sur les cotés...
> 
> Comme quoi ça dépend du coup d'oeil


Si le coup d'oeil est nécessaire pour déceler la dominante jaunâtre qui touche les iMac, en revanche ce dont tu parles là est dû à une différence de luminosité gauche/droite pas de teinte (rien à voir avec le jaune).

J'ai toujours eu ce défaut sur mon ancien 24" et sur mon actuel 27". Mais je ne confonds pas ceci avec la dérive jaunâtre.. Dans une couleur aussi dense et saturée que le jaune orangé de macG une dominante jaune comme celle dont sont affectés les iMac  est totalement indécelable. A l'inverse une différence de luminosité est plus facile à voir.
Autant cette dérive couleur était facile à voir dans mon ancien 24" (c'était flagrant en étalant une fenêtre de safari sur la totalité de l'écran et en observant le gris neutre du bandeau menu. On voyait clairement la partie centrale virer au gris/ jaune.
Dans le 27" c'est plutot la partie basse qui est affectée (dans le mien) mais ceci s'est amélioré à l'usage et est devenu complètement négligeable après 4 mois. La différence de luminosité droite/gauche reste mais est peu gênante pour moi pour la retouche photo car je n'utilise la partie droite que pour les palettes de photoshop, et cette différence ne devrait poser aucun problème en usage courant (uniquement réellement visible sur des fonds unis) au moins dans le mien.


----------



## bambougroove (12 Septembre 2010)

kinon2 a dit:


> Dans une couleur aussi dense et saturée que le jaune orangé de macG une dominante jaune comme celle dont sont affectés les iMac  est totalement indécelable.


Oki, mais bon quand je parle d'une page web (par exemple le forum MacG) sur laquelle on voit bien la jaunisse quand elle est fortement ou moyennement prononcée, je pense évidemment à la partie blanche et pas à la partie orange qui encadre le forum


----------



## asus27 (13 Septembre 2010)

juan66 a dit:


> Pour ma part, les problèmes de jaunisse, c'est sur les 21 que j'ai pu le constater. Et quand on t'envoi deux modèles défectueux, et que même dans les apple store, des modèles d'expo ont ce souci, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse parler d'effet loupe. Quant aux utilisateurs satisfaits, je pense surtout que pour beaucoup ce problème n'est pas important, donc ils font avec.(Je me doute que dans le lot, il existe quand même des modèles sans souci   )



Et bien si


----------



## sylvanhus (13 Septembre 2010)

kinon2 a dit:


> Si le coup d'oeil est nécessaire pour déceler la dominante jaunâtre qui touche les iMac, en revanche ce dont tu parles là est dû à une différence de luminosité gauche/droite pas de teinte (rien à voir avec le jaune).
> 
> J'ai toujours eu ce défaut sur mon ancien 24" et sur mon actuel 27". Mais je ne confonds pas ceci avec la dérive jaunâtre.. Dans une couleur aussi dense et saturée que le jaune orangé de macG une dominante jaune comme celle dont sont affectés les iMac  est totalement indécelable. A l'inverse une différence de luminosité est plus facile à voir.
> Autant cette dérive couleur était facile à voir dans mon ancien 24" (c'était flagrant en étalant une fenêtre de safari sur la totalité de l'écran et en observant le gris neutre du bandeau menu. On voyait clairement la partie centrale virer au gris/ jaune.
> Dans le 27" c'est plutot la partie basse qui est affectée (dans le mien) mais ceci s'est amélioré à l'usage et est devenu complètement négligeable après 4 mois. La différence de luminosité droite/gauche reste mais est peu gênante pour moi pour la retouche photo car je n'utilise la partie droite que pour les palettes de photoshop, et cette différence ne devrait poser aucun problème en usage courant (uniquement réellement visible sur des fonds unis) au moins dans le mien.





Ben justement, la dominante jaunatre, donne un aspect plus sombre (plus creme), les blancs sont des blancs cassés, donc meme sur une couleur sombre cela se voit...

Sur un fond parfaitement blanc, la luminosité reste "homogène" et l'on ne distingue pas de baisse de luminosité, par contre la "jaunisse" vient ternir le tableau...

Donc la jaunisse vient "foncer" les couleurs sur le coté droit et cela ne donne pas ,en effet, cet effet sombre (plus clair à gauche qu'a droite) que l'on pouvait voir sur le 24...


----------



## esam74 (13 Septembre 2010)

J'apporte ma petite pierre a l'edifice, ayant commande un 27 i7 j'ai entre temps voulu verifier les ecrans dans les magasins mac, j'ai donc teste 2 imac 27 et 2 de 21,5 et aucun n'avait de problemes, que ce soit disque dur ou ecran.Ce sujet rend parano, j' ai peur que le mien qui arrive demain soit touche par un soucis, je viendrais faire un pti retour.
Ps; desole pour les accents.


----------



## esam74 (15 Septembre 2010)

Comme promis je fais un retour de mon 27 recu aujourd'hui, pas de bol j'ai une fuite de lumineusité sur le bord gauche. C'est tres petit environ 5cm mais je demande quand meme un echange, je vais essayer d'avoir un geste commercial en menacant de demander un remboursement.Comme beaucoup d'entre vous je suis degouté et bien décu , depuis le temps que je l'attendais.A part ca la machine est fabuleuse, aucun bruit dd sur le mien et ecran sans jaunisse.C'est parti pour la procedure chiante...


----------



## Yak is back (15 Septembre 2010)

Aie désolé pour toi. Courage pour la procédure et tien nous au courant

Il semble que j'ai eu plus de chance.  Je ne vois rien de particulier *pour le moment* comme je l'ai dit dans un autre post :

http://forums.macg.co/6600671-post69.html


Quid de chacha95 ? des news ?


----------



## bambougroove (15 Septembre 2010)

esam74 a dit:


> Comme promis je fais un retour de mon 27 recu aujourd'hui, pas de bol j'ai une fuite de lumineusité sur le bord gauche. C'est tres petit environ 5cm mais je demande quand meme un echange, je vais essayer d'avoir un geste commercial en menacant de demander un remboursement.
> ...A part ca la machine est fabuleuse, aucun bruit dd sur le mien et ecran sans jaunisse.


Réfléchis bien avant de procéder à un échange pour cette unique raison, c'est un défaut très courant (généralement aux 4 coins de la dalle, de façon régulière et de l'ordre de 5 cm), et tu risquerais d'en obtenir un nouveau avec le même défaut, voire pire ... :mouais:


----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2010)

Les fuites de lumière sont-elles un motif de remplacement ? Augmentent-elles avec l'âge ? Ca ne dérange pas vraiment, sauf quand je regarde un film et que l'image est sombre. Il y en a 3 facilement repérables.


----------



## esam74 (15 Septembre 2010)

Non elle se voit vraiment ca saute aux yeux une fois qu'on l'a vu une fois.A ce prix je ne veux aucun defaut!


----------



## juan66 (15 Septembre 2010)

> Réfléchis bien avant de procéder à un échange pour cette unique raison, c'est un défaut très courant (généralement aux 4 coins de la dalle, de façon régulière et de l'ordre de 5 cm), et tu risquerais d'en obtenir un nouveau avec le même défaut, voire pire ...


Je pense qu'au prix où sont vendus les imacs, on est en droit d'attendre un produit sans défaut. Et peut être que si tous ceux qui ont des défauts renvoient leur machine, Apple se metre à faire des produits de qualité.


----------



## bambougroove (15 Septembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> Les fuites de lumière sont-elles un motif de remplacement ?
> 
> Augmentent-elles avec l'âge ?
> 
> Ca ne dérange pas vraiment, sauf quand je regarde un film et que l'image est sombre. Il y en a 3 facilement repérables.


Oui si tu es dans les délais d'échange standard de la machine (14 jours pour l'AS en ligne). Après voir le SAV pour un changement de dalle.

Pas dans mon cas, mais mon iMac n'a que 6 mois.

Je pense que c'est un défaut "acceptable" si les fuites sont peu prononcées et régulières (de même taille et aux 4 coins).
Effectivement c'est voyant sur un fond noir, mais bon je pars du principe que je regarde plus le film que les coins 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h19 ----------




esam74 a dit:


> A ce prix je ne veux aucun defaut!


C'est bien compréhensible, mais pour cela il va falloir soit avoir de la chance soit te préparer à des échanges multiples !! 

Concernant l'iMac 27" i7 (late 2009), il m'en a fallu 5 pour en obtenir 1 sans jaunisse ni DD bruyant, et sur tous il y avait des fuites de luminosité (peu prononcées et régulières).
Par ailleurs, je n'ai pas vu sur le forum de dalle exempte de ce défaut.


----------



## esam74 (15 Septembre 2010)

Oui je sais bien mais elle n'est pas dans un coin mais au milieu de l'ecran sur le bord gauche c'est tres genant je trouve


----------



## kinon2 (15 Septembre 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ben justement, la dominante jaunatre, donne un aspect plus sombre (plus creme), les blancs sont des blancs cassés, donc meme sur une couleur sombre cela se voit...
> 
> Sur un fond parfaitement blanc, la luminosité reste "homogène" et l'on ne distingue pas de baisse de luminosité, par contre la "jaunisse" vient ternir le tableau...
> 
> Donc la jaunisse vient "foncer" les couleurs sur le coté droit et cela ne donne pas ,en effet, cet effet sombre (plus clair à gauche qu'a droite) que l'on pouvait voir sur le 24...



Non tu fais erreur dans ton analyse.

Voici un exemple très concret de ce que je disais.
Un rectangle gris neutre dans lequel j'ai appliqué dans la partie gauche une dominante jaune (+20 de jaune) C'est clair et parfaitement visible (bien plus important que les dominantes jaune des imac)
A coté un rectangle de couleur dense et saturée (celle de macG) dans laquelle j'ai introduit la même dominante d'un coté. Complètement invisible. Ni en couleur ni en luminosité. Si vous en voyez une c'est un effet d'optique (contraste entre gris à coté et jaune( car dans Photoshop le fait d'annuler la dominante ou de la mettre est tres parlant: rien ne bouge visuellement.
Le type de dominante jaune que l'on peut observer sur les iMac est d'une intensité faible qui ne peut apparaitre que sur des fonds neutres ou, pour les plus importantes, à peine visible sur des couleurs très pastels et en comparaison uniquement, pas en absolu.

Donc si tu vois une différence de *luminosité* c'est un problème de luminosité mal répartie de l'écran et pas un problème provoqué par la jaunisse (qui peut être tout de même bien présente)

Sur un fond uni je n'ai jamais vu un iMac quelle que soit la génération qui soit parfaitement uniforme en luminosité


----------



## kinon2 (15 Septembre 2010)

Pour info pour arriver à voir un impact sensible (mais faible) sur une couleur aussi dense il faut mettre le paquet (voir la couleur dominante ajoutée dans le gris et la même à droite de l'image jaune...)


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Septembre 2010)

kinon2 a dit:


> Pour info pour arriver à voir un impact sensible (mais faible) sur une couleur aussi dense il faut mettre le paquet (voir la couleur dominante ajoutée dans le gris et la même à droite de l'image jaune...)





Merci pour ton analyse, mais il semble qu'une couleur en aplat sous photoshop ne soit pas assez représentative pour cerner le problème...

En effet tu pourras lire sous ce lien que meme avec une sonde les tests sont bons et pourtant l'oeil voit quand meme le problème...l'éclairage LED n'est pas mise en cause...


http://www.macg.co/news/voir/140711/steve-jobs-ne-sait-pas-quoi-faire-des-imac-qui-ont-la-jaunisse


Donc cela n'est pas un vulgaire aplat jaune, mais bien une dérive colorimétrique...

Car sur un fond Blanc, aucun signe de baisse de luminosité à souligner...
Sur mon ancien 24 (qui souffrait d'une uniformité de l'éclairage) cela était clairement visible sur fond blanc, la ce n'est pas le cas...


----------



## kinon2 (15 Septembre 2010)

quoi qu'il en soit je peux apporter une note d'espoir pour ceux qui ont un imac 27 affecté d'une *légère* jaunisse:
le mien s'est nettement amélioré après 3 ou 4 mois.
Il reste une différence mais tellement minime qu'elle ne me gêne plus dans mon travail (image), ce qui n'était pas le cas avant.


----------



## bambougroove (15 Septembre 2010)

esam74 a dit:


> Oui je sais bien mais elle n'est pas dans un coin mais au milieu de l'ecran sur le bord gauche c'est tres genant je trouve


Vii, si elles ne sont pas discrètes, régulières et dans les 4 coins (pour l'équilibre visuel ) je comprends le caractère gênant 

Bon courage et bonne chance pour la suite


----------



## tefal (16 Septembre 2010)

tefal a dit:


> Salut,
> Je ne crois pas être particulièrement sensible, pas plus que les personnes de mon entourage qui ont constaté le "phénomène", mais je n'ai pour ma part jamais vu non plus d'imac sans jaunisse...mais comme je dois avoir des tendances masochistes, je viens d'en commander un nouveau (le cinquième) qui devrait arriver début de semaine prochaine.


Salut,
Bon ben, ça y est, reçu mon 5ème imac 27, alors au menu: jaunisse sur un petit tiers inférieur de l'écran, la plus légère que j'ai connu jusqu'à présent, MAIS, il y a un autre problème: un sifflement particulièrement pénible directement corrélé au réglage de luminosité de l'écran. Aurais-je également les oreilles sensible ?
Alors, après une petite discussion avec le gars de l'Apple Care, un remplacement est bien sûr nécessaire, cette fois ce sera le dernier.:mouais:
On m'a proposé tout de même un petit (minuscule ?) geste commercial d'une centaine d'euros...


----------



## bambougroove (16 Septembre 2010)

tefal a dit:


> il y a un autre problème: un sifflement particulièrement pénible directement corrélé au réglage de luminosité de l'écran. Aurais-je également les oreilles sensible ?
> 
> On m'a proposé tout de même un petit (minuscule ?) geste commercial d'une centaine d'euros...


Problème bien connu (voir le forum), il s'agit d'un problème de l'alimentation selon des témoignages.

Ce "geste" de 100 euros est vraiment ridicule au regard de tes nombreux échanges, pour 5 exemplaires j'ai eu 2 x 100 euros (+ ma réduction du black friday).
Renégocie à la hausse, et au minimum un montant suffisant pour pouvoir par exemple prendre le contrat AppleCare si pas déjà fait.

Bon courage


----------



## chacha95 (16 Septembre 2010)

Yak is back a dit:


> Aie désolé pour toi. Courage pour la procédure et tien nous au courant
> 
> Il semble que j'ai eu plus de chance.  Je ne vois rien de particulier *pour le moment* comme je l'ai dit dans un autre post :
> 
> ...


Félicitation pour ton iMac sans jaunisse 

(Je retourne sur le forum après quelques jours d'abstinence )


----------



## crea (16 Septembre 2010)

Voici mon Imac 27", j'ai un problème d'uniformité de la luminosité sur les coins (invisible sur les photos, mais présent sur un fond noir) cela n'est pas un gros problème.
Par contre je vois clairement comme un changement de couleur au centre de l'écran, une barre verticale en plein centre. Je ne le vois que lorsque que je suis assez éloigné de l'écran, de près cela est beaucoup plus minime... Ce qui rend l'écran plus clair, à la limite du jaune...(jaunisse?  luminosité ?)
Je vais attendre quelques jours voir ci cela disparait (en particulier si l'écran est chaud) et puis me décider à le faire changer (ou pas). Par contre je pense que mon problème semble assez minime comparé à d'autres images que j'ai vu.... 

première série de photo ou par erreur je fus mais en mode couleurs vives 
Image 1 
Image 2
Image 3
Image 4

deuxième série en mode standard
Image 1
Image 2 
Image 3
Image 4

n'hésitez pas à me donner votre avis.

ps: d'après Coconut Identity Card, l'Imac a été construit en Irlande.


----------



## Rico0o (16 Septembre 2010)

C'est toujours difficile à voir par photo interposée, mais je ne vois pas de défauts apparent sur ton écran, pas de jaunisse ni de barre sombre.
Je dirais même que c'est une des meilleurs écran de 27 que j'ai vu pour le moment.

Donc si je peux me permettre réflechis bien avant de le faire changer, tu risques d'avoir pire (pixels morts, jaunisse, uniformité etc...).


----------



## esam74 (16 Septembre 2010)

@ tefal: oui essaie de renegocier en menacant de te faire rembourser, je viens de reussir a avoir un nouveau shuffle alors que c'est mon premier (et j'espere dernier) echange d'imac.


----------



## bambougroove (16 Septembre 2010)

Rico0o a dit:


> C'est toujours difficile à voir par photo interposée, mais je ne vois pas de défauts apparent sur ton écran, pas de jaunisse ni de barre sombre.


En effet, les photos (si pas prises avec un appareil photo de qualité) ont tendance à accentuer les phénomènes, et il faut toujours les prendre avec la luminosité de l'iMac au maximum.

Idem, si jaunisse il y a elle est en tout cas très peu prononcée, à toi de voir si cela te gêne dans ton utilisation.

Concernant l'uniformité de la dalle elle n'est pas parfaite comme on peut le voir par exemple sur un fond gris clair (mélange régulier de gris clair et de gris un peu plus foncé), mais je pense que cela concerne tous les iMac (en revanche ce n'est pas le cas de mon MBP 17" du début 2008).


----------



## crea (16 Septembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> En effet, les photos (si pas prises avec un appareil photo de qualité) ont tendance à accentuer les phénomènes, et il faut toujours les prendre avec la luminosité de l'iMac au maximum.
> 
> Idem, si jaunisse il y a elle est en tout cas très peu prononcée, à toi de voir si cela te gêne dans ton utilisation.
> 
> Concernant l'uniformité de la dalle elle n'est pas parfaite comme on peut le voir par exemple sur un fond gris clair (mélange régulier de gris clair et de gris un peu plus foncé), mais je pense que cela concerne tous les iMac (en revanche ce n'est pas le cas de mon MBP 17" du début 2008).



C'est le cas, luminosité au max, de même j'ai un reflex semi-pro... 
Je fais majoritairement du Webdesign... Je me laisse 1 semaine de réflexion


----------



## juan66 (18 Septembre 2010)

Voilà, Apple m'a enfin remboursé, 1 moi pour retrouver mes sous, c'est pas mal. J'hésite pourquoi pas à prendre un 27" sur le refurb, mais bon, je n'ai pas encore envi de faire des revois pendant 1 moi. Alors, y a t'il des utilisateurs quelque part qui ont pris un 27" sur le refurb, et qui n'ont pas eu de souci???
D'avance merci.


----------



## zippod (19 Septembre 2010)

par doute comme toi j ai pris un i3 neuf chez iclg  et pas de souci
il est nickel gratte pas et ecran homogene pas jaune.
ok j ai pas la puissance de l'i7 du refurb mais ça suffit amplement. faut arretez le delire comme quoi il faut 4 coeurs partout, sur de la retouche photo même tres lourde ça remplit son role sans souci


----------



## sylvanhus (19 Septembre 2010)

zippod a dit:


> par doute comme toi j ai pris un i3 neuf chez iclg  et pas de souci
> il est nickel gratte pas et ecran homogene pas jaune.
> ok j ai pas la puissance de l'i7 du refurb mais ça suffit amplement. faut arretez le delire comme quoi il faut 4 coeurs partout, sur de la retouche photo même tres lourde ça remplit son role sans souci





Tout à fait d'accord avec toi !

On a pas attendu les quad core pour faire de la retouche photo dans d'excellentes conditions 

Mon i3 est nikel pour photoshop, illustrator, Flash !

Tu as pris quel i3 ? car moi le miens par contre, il a une petite jaunisse , mais pas de DD qui gratte ^^


----------



## juan66 (19 Septembre 2010)

> par doute comme toi j ai pris un i3 neuf chez iclg et pas de souci
> il est nickel gratte pas et ecran homogene pas jaune.
> ok j ai pas la puissance de l'i7 du refurb mais ça suffit amplement. faut arretez le delire comme quoi il faut 4 coeurs partout, sur de la retouche photo même tres lourde ça remplit son role sans souci


En fait, le modèle du forum qui m'intéresse, c'est le core2duo à 1279 en 27". 
Pour ce qui est du nombre de coeurs, tu prêches un convaincu, rien à taper d'un quadcore pour dpp et photoshop.


----------



## fau6il (19 Septembre 2010)

esam74 a dit:


> À ce prix, je ne veux aucun defaut!



_Tu as tout à fait raison. _


----------



## zippod (19 Septembre 2010)

j' ai un 27' i3 donc celui à 3,2ghz 
il chauffe pas du tout et il est hyper silencieux juste gratte un poil quand je lance des grosses applis mais c'est apriori normal.


----------



## Le deluge (20 Septembre 2010)

juan66 a dit:


> Voilà, Apple m'a enfin remboursé, 1 moi pour retrouver mes sous, c'est pas mal. J'hésite pourquoi pas à prendre un 27" sur le refurb, mais bon, je n'ai pas encore envi de faire des revois pendant 1 moi. Alors, y a t'il des utilisateurs quelque part qui ont pris un 27" sur le refurb, et qui n'ont pas eu de souci???
> D'avance merci.


 
Bonjour,
je vais pas te remonter le moral :
IMAC 27" sur le forum il y a 3 semaines :
- 1 pixel mort en bas à gauche (mais bon il se voyait pas trop)
- 2 Leds en haut qui éclairaient plus fort cela faisait 2 petites oréoles de lumière sur les fonds sombres (pénible pendant les films)
- La prise jack casque ne marchait pas (c'est la raison qui m'a fait le renvoyer)

par contre après la date de retour il n'a fallu qu'une semaine pour que je soit remboursé

J'en ai recommendé un, mais c'est le dernier éssai


----------



## juan66 (20 Septembre 2010)

Tu me motives énormément!!!


----------



## LOLYLO (21 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, j'ai enfin craqué pour un imac 27 I7.
Je ferais prochainement un retour plus complet sur le forum.

Par rapport à l'objet de ce sujet, très anxieux par rapport aux différents retours dans les grandes lignes de défaut :

- Après tests via l'url dédié, pas de jaunisse
- Pas de pixels morts
- Pas de grésillements (j'ai eu un petit doute avec le jingle apple de lancement qui grésille mais avec la vrai musique ca passe sans soucis).
- Luminosité ok
- Graveur Dvd ok
- Selon moi (après test avec un fillm + écran noir), à l'oeil nu et selon mon appréciation pas de fuite de lumière à déplorer...enfin pas suffisament pour que je m'en rende compte.
- Le disque fonctionne ne manière normale, ca gratouille un peu dans je l'utilise (encodage, time machine, d/l etc...) mais jamais tout seul et c'est un seagate de 1to
- Pas de surchauffe anormale

Bref pour moi aucun soucis, belle machine bien silencieuse et puissante (mon disque externe WD fait plus de bruit que tout l'imac et pourtant le wd est silencieux aussi...).


Bref i'm happy


----------



## bambougroove (21 Septembre 2010)

LOLYLO a dit:


> Bref i'm happy


Merci pour ton retour d'expérience positif  

Enjoy


----------



## chacha95 (21 Septembre 2010)

Bon, me revoilou parmi vous. J'ai renvoyé un 3eme iMac la semaine dernière. Aujourd'hui, j'ai reçu un mail de Apple me disant qu'ils ont bien reçu mon mac. Pensez-vous que je recevrai mon remboursement en fin de semaine ?


----------



## Le deluge (22 Septembre 2010)

LOLYLO a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai enfin craqué pour un imac 27 I7.
> Je ferais prochainement un retour plus complet sur le forum.



Commandé sur le Refurb ou neuf à 2180 euros (Harggg)?

Pour le grésillement ce n'est pas par les hp avec de la musique le pb c'est un grésillement de la machine quand tu baisses la luminosité


----------



## tefal (24 Septembre 2010)

tefal a dit:


> Salut,
> Bon ben, ça y est, reçu mon 5ème imac 27, alors au menu: jaunisse sur un petit tiers inférieur de l'écran, la plus légère que j'ai connu jusqu'à présent, MAIS, il y a un autre problème: un sifflement particulièrement pénible directement corrélé au réglage de luminosité de l'écran. Aurais-je également les oreilles sensible ?
> Alors, après une petite discussion avec le gars de l'Apple Care, un remplacement est bien sûr nécessaire, cette fois ce sera le dernier.:mouais:
> On m'a proposé tout de même un petit (minuscule ?) geste commercial d'une centaine d'euros...



Salut,
Allez rions (jaune) un peu...
6ième imac 27 reçu, et au menu jaunisse d'un bon tiers inférieur et du centre de l'écran.
Fin de mon expérience (longue et douloureuse) : Retour et remboursement demandé.
Bonne chance aux autres, ça reste une superbe machine.


----------



## bambougroove (24 Septembre 2010)

tefal a dit:


> Fin de mon expérience (longue et douloureuse) : Retour et remboursement demandé.
> Bonne chance aux autres, ça reste une superbe machine.


Désolée pour toi 

C'est tout de même dommage car il est vrai que quand la machine est fonctionnelle c'est un bonheur de l'utiliser :love: et j'espère que tous ces retours inciteront fortement Apple à soigner la qualité de ses fabrications et augmenter ses contrôles qualité à l'avenir !! :mouais:

5 exemplaires pour avoir un iMac 27" i7 (late 2009) fonctionnel, je l'ai fait une fois ... mais sûrement pas deux !!!!!


----------



## fau6il (24 Septembre 2010)

tefal a dit:


> Salut,
> Allez rions (jaune) un peu...
> 6ième imac 27 reçu, et au menu jaunisse d'un bon tiers inférieur et du centre de l'écran.
> Fin de mon expérience (longue et douloureuse) : Retour et remboursement demandé.
> Bonne chance aux autres, ça reste une superbe machine.



_  Inscrivez: "Pas de chance!" 

Mais ce n'est quand même pas normal du tout! 

:hein:  _


----------



## LOLYLO (24 Septembre 2010)

Le deluge a dit:


> Commandé sur le Refurb ou neuf à 2180 euros (Harggg)?
> 
> Pour le grésillement ce n'est pas par les hp avec de la musique le pb c'est un grésillement de la machine quand tu baisses la luminosité



Oui j'ai testé ça aussi - pas de probs.


----------



## chacha95 (24 Septembre 2010)

Remboursement reçu. 

Demain, je file à l'Apple Store tester les iMacs. Ils sont d'accord pour que j'essaie leurs machines. Au menu à tester (après achat mais avant un éventuel échange sur place) :

- jaunisse
- pixels morts
- grésillement de la machine (suite à une baisse de la luminosité)
- grattage du disque dur

La jaunisse et les pixels morts sont deux éléments important pour moi. Auriez-vous des images à proposer qui mettrait en évidence ce genre de problème ? (j'ai peur de ne pas pouvoir discerner une jaunisse avec toutes ces lumières et ces reflets dans le magasin demain)


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Remboursement reçu.
> 
> Demain, je file à l'Apple Store tester les iMacs. Ils sont d'accord pour que j'essaie leurs machines. Au menu à tester (après achat mais avant un éventuel échange sur place) :
> 
> ...




Tu peux recup cette image sur clé usb je pense

http://tapplox.com/imac-led.html

Avec ça tu devrais pouvoir le voir clairement...

Sinon à l'écran de démarrage on le voit clairement (fond blanc)


----------



## asus27 (25 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Remboursement reçu.
> 
> Demain, je file à l'Apple Store tester les iMacs. Ils sont d'accord pour que j'essaie leurs machines. Au menu à tester (après achat mais avant un éventuel échange sur place) :
> 
> ...



Tres bonne initiative, on passe a la caisse et apres.... Ils ont déballé 3 cartons avant le "bon"  AS du Louvre


----------



## chacha95 (25 Septembre 2010)

Merci les gars. J'ai pu déballer un iMac 27" à l'Apple Store du Louvre aujourd'hui : RAS. (par maniaquerie, peut être quelques différences de teinte mais c'est vraiment subtile, rien à voir en tout cas avec ce que j'avais eu jusqu'à présent).

J'ai hâte de tester en conditions réelles cet iMac 27" i5 2010...


----------



## fau6il (25 Septembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Merci les gars. J'ai pu déballer un iMac 27" à l'Apple Store du Louvre aujourd'hui : RAS. (par maniaquerie, peut être quelques différences de teinte mais c'est vraiment subtile, rien à voir en tout cas avec ce que j'avais eu jusqu'à présent).
> 
> J'ai hâte de tester en conditions réelles cet iMac 27" i5 2010...



_Tout est bien qui finit bien! 
Tu as eu raison d'insister. _


----------



## Xian (25 Septembre 2010)

Après un changement de dalle, dont j'ai parlé précédemment, j'ai obtenu ceci:





Ce n'est pas absolument parfait, mais ça me convient.

Dommage qu'on ne sache toujours pas d'où vient le problème et qu'Apple n'ait toujours pas trouvé la solution pour éliminer ce problème.

Par contre, j'attends depuis début juillet qu'un commercial d'Apple me retéléphone. Il m'a promis un geste commercial...  Je lui ai fait plusieurs rappels, mais c'est le silence radio. Ni mail ni coup de fil. Je vais essayer de trouver quelqu'un au dessus de lui et faire part de mon mécontentement.


----------



## bambougroove (25 Septembre 2010)

Xian a dit:


> Par contre, j'attends depuis début juillet qu'un commercial d'Apple me retéléphone. Il m'a promis un geste commercial...  Je lui ai fait plusieurs rappels, mais c'est le silence radio. Ni mail ni coup de fil. Je vais essayer de trouver quelqu'un au dessus de lui et faire part de mon mécontentement.


Relance le par mail et si pas de réponse rapide, insiste par téléphone (et si possible traite avec le Service Clients de l'AS en ligne) ... chose promise, chose due  
et pas moins de 100 euros, voire l'équivalent du coût de l'AppleCare si échanges multiples


----------



## Mac3160 (27 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir

Pour tester un peu plus vos écrans je vous propose deux liens afin de télécharger quelques tests gratuits.

Le premier outil ayant été développé pour les processeurs les Mac PowerPC il vous sera demandé de télécharger ROSETTA afin de pouvoir de faire fonctionner.



http://imagingassociates.com.au/software/downloads/calibrationaider


http://imagingassociates.com.au/color/software.jspx


----------



## Macuserman (21 Novembre 2010)

Ce problème n'est donc toujours osa réglé ?! J'ai acheté mon iMac 21" avant hier et j'ai une dalle niquelle. Pareil pour le 27" chez mes parents. RAS.

Merci des retours en tous cas !


----------



## shakamac (30 Novembre 2010)

Salut tout le monde!
Pour ma part, j'ai acheté un imac 27 le i5 (2000  la bête pour ne pas le rappeler) le 10/11/2010... devinez quoi.... enceinte de gauche qui grésille et des tâches blanchâtre sont apparu en haut de l'ecran. Je l'enmene dons aux SAV et à il le branche tt de suite pour faire le tour de la bête avec moi et là c'est maintenant l'enceinte de droite qui déconne ... C'est hier soir le 29/11/2010 que je vois tous vos message et la vraiment je prend peur !!!! J'ai voulu franchir le pas chez Mac mais bon là j'ai un peu les boules!! Du coup je vais les rappeler dés aujourd'hui pour savoir ce qu'il ont déjà vu. Petite remarque quand même, quand le SAV c'est bien rendu compte des taches, ils m'ont demandé si il était dans une pièces fumeur......J'ai hallucineé, les bras m'en tombe et suite à la lecture de vos post je me rend compte qu'il y a donc un véritable problème avec leur machine!!
Je vous tiens au courant de ma petite histoire....
@+


----------



## Macuserman (30 Novembre 2010)

shakamac a dit:


> Petite remarque quand même, quand le SAV c'est bien rendu compte des taches, ils m'ont demandé si il était dans une pièces fumeur......J'ai hallucineé, les bras m'en tombe et suite à la lecture de vos post je me rend compte qu'il y a donc un véritable problème avec leur machine!!
> Je vous tiens au courant de ma petite histoire....
> @+



Qu'ils t'aient demandé ça est entièrement normal. D'ailleurs Apple ne reprends aucun Mac s'il a été déclaré dans un environnement fumeur. La loi qui s'applique aux USA s'exporte peu à peu chez nous, pour notre plus grand bien et celui des ingénieurs.

Mais oui, les iMac 27" ont été soumis à de nombreux problèmes, c'est toujours comme ça avec les RevA (et/ou les nouvelles dalles jamais exploitées). Même si ça n'excuse en rien les faits.


----------



## bambougroove (30 Novembre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Qu'ils t'aient demandé ça est entièrement normal. D'ailleurs Apple ne reprends aucun Mac s'il a été déclaré dans un environnement fumeur. La loi qui s'applique aux USA s'exporte peu à peu chez nous, pour notre plus grand bien et celui des ingénieurs.


Les taches grises évoquées (à ne pas confondre avec la jaunisse qui est le sujet de cette discussion) n'ont rien à voir avec le fait d'être fumeur ou pas, puisque cela arrive aussi dans des environnements non fumeur (voir les discussion à ce sujet sur le forum).



Macuserman a dit:


> Mais oui, les iMac 27" ont été soumis à de nombreux problèmes, c'est  toujours comme ça avec les RevA (et/ou les nouvelles dalles jamais  exploitées). Même si ça n'excuse en rien les faits.


OK à la rigueur pour les aléas des Rev A, en revanche les mêmes problèmes sont constatés sur la Rev B !!


----------



## Macuserman (30 Novembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Les taches grises évoquées (à ne pas confondre avec la jaunisse qui est le sujet de cette discussion) n'ont rien à voir avec le fait d'être fumeur ou pas, puisque cela arrive aussi dans des environnements non fumeur (voir les discussion à ce sujet sur le forum).


Humm ne soit pas catégorique. L'environnement fumeur peut également avoir un impact sur les dalles; même si cela arrive également en milieu non fumeur.
Sans rentrer dans les détails, la fumée de cigarette a un impact non négligeable sur énormément de surfaces dès lors que le contact est prolongé.
Viens faire un tour en onco un de ces quatre, et tu seras assez étonné. Il n'y a pas que les poumons, dents, gencives et lèvres qui en subissent les conséquences, mais je ne t'apprends rien je suppose. 

Donc la question de savoir si le Mac était dans un environnement fumeur a beaucoup de sens. Et elle a été évoquée à de nombreuses reprises. Après, il se peut entièrement que les symptômes dégagés ne soient que pure coïncidence avec les symptômes "vrais".


----------



## bambougroove (30 Novembre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Humm ne soit pas catégorique. L'environnement fumeur peut également avoir un impact sur les dalles; même si cela arrive également en milieu non fumeur.
> Sans rentrer dans les détails, la fumée de cigarette a un impact non négligeable sur énormément de surfaces dès lors que le contact est prolongé.


Bien sûr, je sais bien que la fumée a un impact négatif, mais concernant les taches évoquées elles sont présentes aussi bien dans un environnement fumeur que non fumeur, alors c'est tout de même exagéré de la rendre systématiquement responsable de ce dysfonctionnement.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Décembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Bien sûr, je sais bien que la fumée a un impact négatif, mais concernant les taches évoquées elles sont présentes aussi bien dans un environnement fumeur que non fumeur, alors c'est tout de même exagéré de la rendre systématiquement responsable de ce dysfonctionnement.



Où as-tu lu ça ? :mouais:


----------



## bambougroove (2 Décembre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Où as-tu lu ça ? :mouais:


J'ai exagéré en employant le terme "systématiquement", mais d'après des discussions et témoignages sur ce forum il ressort que soit Apple soit des membres de ce forum invoquent la fumée de cigarette comme un motif d'exclusion de garantie pour le premier, et responsable de tel ou tel dysfonctionnement pour les deux, alors que d'autres membres mentionnent qu'ils ont le même problème dans un environnement non fumeur.

C'est le cas par exemple pour les taches derrière la vitre et dans la dalle, la jaunisse le thème de cette discussion étant toutefois épargnée par ce "phénomène"


----------



## fau6il (3 Décembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> des membres de ce forum invoquent la fumée de cigarette



_ en effet, ça sent la nicotine.    _


----------



## birdiegolf32 (16 Décembre 2010)

tefal a dit:


> Salut,
> Je ne crois pas être particulièrement sensible, pas plus que les personnes de mon entourage qui ont constaté le "phénomène", mais je n'ai pour ma part jamais vu non plus d'imac sans jaunisse...mais comme je dois avoir des tendances masochistes, je viens d'en commander un nouveau (le cinquième) qui devrait arriver début de semaine prochaine.



Je viens de mettre en marche mon nouvel Imac 21,5 , et problème de jaunisse coté droit!
je regrette déjà mon tournesol 20" , 7 ans d'utilisation 5-10 heures par jour , et pas le moindre problème !!!


----------



## xanadu (16 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir 
Je vous parle de mon expérience de cette semaine.
Deux de mes étudiants se plaignaient depuis des mois des tâches grises qui apparaissent de plus en plus sur leur écran.
J'ai procédé à une vérification cette semaine.
Verdict: les trainées et non pas des taches sont effectivement présentes sur l'écran à première vue. A première vue, car en fait après démontage de la vitre il s'est avérer que les trainées sont situées derrière la vitre.
Un coup de torchon (approprié) et tout est entré dans l'ordre.
Une fumée de cigarette ou des vapeurs(buées) s'infiltrent entre la vitre et la dalle. Car comme vous l'avez sûrement tous constaté, cette vitre bouge *légèrement* au fil du temps car tenue que par des aimants.
Ces trainées se voient surtout quand le mac est face à la lumière du jour. * A ne pas confondre* avec tous ce que certains malheureusement ont eu (jaunisse ou autres) dont on ne maîtrise plus la (ou les)cause(s).
Ceux qui pensent (et c'est leur droit) que cette jaunisse est dû à la cigarette, alors comment expliquent-ils cette jaunisse observée dés les premiers jours voir les premières heures d'utilisation?

Bonne soirée


----------



## bambougroove (16 Décembre 2010)

xanadu a dit:


> Deux de mes étudiants se plaignaient depuis des mois des tâches grises qui apparaissent de plus en plus sur leur écran.
> J'ai procédé à une vérification cette semaine.
> Verdict: les trainées et non pas des taches sont effectivement présentes sur l'écran à première vue. A première vue, car en fait après démontage de la vitre il s'est avérer que les trainées sont situées derrière la vitre.
> Un coup de torchon (approprié) et tout est entré dans l'ordre.
> ...


Ces trainées (sorte de projecteurs dirigés vers le bas avec effet halo à la Photoshop), qui peuvent être nettoyées relativement facilement car derrière la vitre sont effectivement à ne pas confondre avec les taches grises qui elles sont dans la dalle.
Ces deux sujets sont abordés dans plusieurs discussions dédiées sur le forum.

Pour les trainées, la nicotine n'arrange pas les choses certes MAIS des non fumeurs ont également observé le phénomène.

Pour ma part, je fume, elles sont apparues très rapidement sur mes 5 iMac 27" (late 2009) : moins de 14 jours (avant la fin du délai pour l'échange sur l'AppleStore) pour les 4 premiers exemplaires. 
Concernant le 5ème qui a 9 mois, elles se renforcent régulièrement et couvrent maintenant quasiment tout l'écran. 
Ayant l'AppleCare, un technicien viendra à ma convenance les "nettoyer" à l'occasion d'un changement de la vitre qui a également un léger défaut de positionnement d'origine 
Quand elle reviendront, je ferais le nettoyage moi-même.



xanadu a dit:


> Ceux qui pensent (et c'est leur droit) que cette jaunisse est dû à la  cigarette, alors comment expliquent-ils cette jaunisse observée dés les  premiers jours voir les premières heures d'utilisation?


Personne sur cette discussion dédiée à la jaunisse, que je suis depuis le début, n'a mis en cause la cigarette concernant les cas d'écran jaune, ni Apple, même si la nicotine a une fâcheuse tendance ... à jaunir le blanc 

Voir également sur le forum quelques discussions dédiées à la politique d'Apple concernant le tabac aux USA : exclusion de garantie, refus de réparation par ses techniciens, etc.


----------



## xanadu (16 Décembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Voir également sur le forum quelques discussions dédiées à la politique d'Apple concernant le tabac aux USA : exclusion de garantie, refus de réparation par ses techniciens, etc.


Bonsoir,
Je suis au courant de cette affaire dés sa communication et son apparition par après au grand public .


----------



## bambougroove (16 Décembre 2010)

xanadu a dit:


> Je suis au courant de cette affaire dés sa communication et son apparition par après au grand public .


Je m'adressais également à tous ceux qui suivent ou liront cette discussion


----------



## birdiegolf32 (17 Décembre 2010)

Bon , j'ai ramené l'Imac 21 ce matin , et j'en ai fait déballer deux autres , jaunisse sur les deux . 
Remboursement demandé .
Je vais continuer avec mon tournesol 20" en attendant le nouvel Imac 2011 prévu pour le premier semestre !


----------



## Macuserman (17 Décembre 2010)

birdiegolf32 a dit:


> Bon , j'ai ramené l'Imac 21 ce matin , et j'en ai fait déballer deux autres , jaunisse sur les deux .
> Remboursement demandé .
> Je vais continuer avec mon tournesol 20" en attendant le nouvel Imac 2011 prévu pour le premier semestre !



Va à la FNAC et prends un un là bas


----------



## bambougroove (17 Décembre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Va à la FNAC et prends un un là bas&#8230;


Pour quelle raison à la FNAC ? 

Il ne ressort pas des divers témoignages sur le forum que leurs exemplaires soient exempts de jaunisse ... ni d'autres soucis d'ailleurs 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h47 ----------




birdiegolf32 a dit:


> Je vais continuer avec mon tournesol 20" en attendant le nouvel Imac 2011 prévu pour le premier semestre !


C'est un très beau modèle :love:et tant qu'il marche autant en profiter si suffisant pour ton utilisation.

En espérant que le prochain modèle ne comporte pas les défauts de fabrication de certains exemplaires de la fin 2009 et mi 2010 ... sans parler des 20" et 24" récents :mouais:


----------



## Jacquouille69 (18 Décembre 2010)

mon écran est tout noir...:mouais:

merde, il était pas sous tension ...

désolé, je sors


----------



## sylvains43 (25 Décembre 2010)

moi qui est envie de passer sur un imac 24 ou 27" c'est pas très rassurant  surtout vue le prix


----------



## birdiegolf32 (30 Décembre 2010)

Finalement j'ai craqué pour un 27 pouces , et miracle ..NICKEL !!!
Bonne chance à tous .


----------



## PrinceNeo (13 Mars 2011)

bonjour a tous.

j ai mon imac 27" I5 qui a moins d'un an, et je vien de remarqué que des tache similaire au votre on fais leur apparition.
je ne sais pas trop si elle sont la depuis le but, mes fond d'ecran me les cacher peut etre.
je ne suis pas dans un environement fumeur.
que dois je faire ? contacter apple ? ou retourner a la fnac ? :/


----------



## indy91700 (1 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai les mêmes taches en haut à gauche de  l&#8217;écran, là ou se situe le  bloc d'alimentation ... J'ai acheté cet imac  en octobre 2009 avec une  garantie AppleCare et depuis j'en suis déjà à 3  changement de dalle  LCD, un changement de carte graphique, un  changement de bloc  d'alimentation. Je reste persuadé qu'il est question  d'un problème de  conception et que les composants choisis (disque dur,  carte graphique,  bloc d&#8217;alimentation, etc) chauffent beaucoup trop ...  Pour preuve, je  n'utilise pas mon mac pour les jeux, essentiellement de  la bureautique  et j'en suis déjà à 3 changement de dalle LCD. Voici les  températures  actuelles de mon imac au repos:

HD: 37 °
CPU: 27 °
Température ambiante: 16 °
GPU: 38 °
Memoire controller: 36 °
Northbridge: 46 °
Opticale Drive: 32 °
Power Supply 2: 38 °

Cette  situation ne pourrait perdurer sans qu'Apple reconnaisse le  problème,  c'est pourquoi j'envisage d&#8217;écrire au directeur d'Apple  France afin de  demander des explications et ne manquerais pas de  revenir vers vous. Une  action commune ne serait pas inutile il me  semble.

QUE DIT LA LOI:

"La garantie légale des vices cachés" 

Art. 1641. Le vendeur est tenu de la garantie à raison des défauts  cachés de la chose vendue qui la rendent impropre à l'usage auquel on la  destine, ou qui diminuent tellement cet usage, que l'acheteur ne  l'aurait pas acquise, ou n'en aurait donné qu'un moindre prix, s'il les  avait connus.


----------



## xao85 (5 Avril 2011)

Les températures me semblent normal.


----------



## indy91700 (5 Avril 2011)

Personnellement je trouve ses températures élevées pour un ordinateur au repos .... Allez voir le sujet qui vient d'être publié sur Macbidouille.com ... Très intéressant car ils ont démontés et inspectés la dalle d'un iMac 24 pouces et donne une analyse très détaillée ... A noter que la société Apple semble fermée pour l'instant à toute reconnaissance,sachant toutefois que le site Macbidouille.com est suivi par cette marque car lorsque ces derniers avancent des faits, ils sont loin d'être dénués de bon sens !

Alors Apple si tu nous entends, il serait peut être temps de changer de fournisseur ou de revoir tes dalles LCD, car les arguments du fumeur, ou des tapies de moquette ou de la proximité d'une rue sont autant d'arguments fallacieux pour éviter de prendre en charge un produit qui semble pourtant atteint d'un sacré vice caché !

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=342228&st=0

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h25 ----------

J'ai contacté par mail Apple qui me donne les coordonnées pour effectuer une réclamation ... Pour ma part, je pense qu'il est vivement conseillé de leur écrire en lettre recommandée avec accusé de réception pour exposer le problème:

APPLE France
7 Place Iéna CS 81626
75773 PARIS CEDEX 16
01 56 52 96 00


----------



## indy91700 (7 Avril 2011)

Faudrait pas trop se réjouir pour ceux qui ont l'Apple Care ... Pour ma part, j 'en suis à la troisième dalle changée et la dernière ont me l'a fait passer en EXCEPTION ... Et on commence à me demander si j'ai de la moquette chez moi ou si je suis prêt d'une rue ... Apple semble préparer le terrain pour me refuser l'extension de garantie que je possède jusqu'à octobre 2012 sous le pretexte fallacieux environnementale ... Cela ne fait aucun doute ! Alors Apple Care ou pas, même combat, car au bout de 3 ans vous l'aurez dans l'os,voir même avant !

Je précise que je suis dans un environnement non fumeur et que le technicien me précisait au telephone que mon Mac était propre après démontage (pas de trace jaune de nicotine ou de poussière) ... Alors que celui qui m'a rendu l'Imac affirmait qu'il avait retrouvé pas mal de poussière en prétextant avoir eu Apple Care au telephone à deux reprises ... Apple est vraiment prêt à tout pour la jouer hors jeu ... Pathétique ! Les techniciens agrées reçoivent des consignes d'Apple et préparent le terrain ... Ce topic tombe à pic !


----------



## cillab (7 Avril 2011)

bon ca y et dalle neuve elle tirait sur le jaune ,avec des traces grisées comme de la poussiere
qui s'incruste de l'interieur ca dure depuis un ans la premiere fois ,je lai emmener a nettoyer
chez le resseler apple (c'est des vapeurs de chauffe car les composants sont neufs)
au bout du 3é ,vous me changer la dalle ou l'ordi ?? pas de probléme on vous change la dalle
ils sont au courant,ce sont des dalles de chez LG montees sur les premiers enfin elle est bien blanche on verra la suite ca me gonfle


----------



## indy91700 (11 Avril 2011)

*Voici une réponse d'Apple qui m'a été personnellement envoyé :*

Cher Monsieur,

Je  suis désolé pour cette réponse tardive et la gêne occasionnée, n'étant  pas technicien je ne peux statuer sur les réparations et les  manipulations des composants de votre ordinateur. Dans votre cas, je  vous conseille de contacter le service technique pour discuter de cela  avec eux, il est important que nos services puissent effectuer un  diagnostique précis.

*Je tenais tout de même à vous indiquer  que ce problème n'est pas non plus courant, le nombre de retour de  produits pour ce type de cas n'est pas en constante augmentation.*

Etant  donné que vous êtes couvert par l'AppleCare il doit y avoir des  alternatives, ceci étant dit, je ne suis pas membre du service  technique. 

Voici le numéro de téléphone du service concerné 0805 540 003.

Cordialement

********************************************************************************


Bonjour,

Je  vous exprime ma colère sur ce que je pensais être un problème isolé,  mais force est de constater que ce n'est pas le cas .... Je vous demande  de bien vouloir me confirmer votre position quand au vis caché qui  semble affecter bon nombre de personnes sur le forum dont je vous joint  copie ci dessous. Je ne peux 	accepter un tel problème, car que va t-il  ce passer pour moi, une fois que mon Imac 27 pouces ne sera plus sous  garantie le 27 octobre 2012 ? Je vais continuer à utiliser cette machine  en l'état ou la revendre à un tel prix que la perte financière ne sera  pas négligeable ?

Ne me demandez pas d'appeler le SAV une  nouvelle fois mais apportez moi une véritable solution ... Un  remboursement intégrale ne serait pas négligeable au vu de l'étendue du  problème.

Dans l'attente d'une réponse de votre part,

Cordialement,


http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=342228

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=342358

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h23 ----------

*Le plus marrant c'est que cette personne d'Apple a renvoyé sa réponse à tous les mails que j'avais contacté:

snrp@igor.corp.apple.com

stevejobs@me.com*

*Le moins marrant c'est qu'Apple n'est pas prêt de reconnaitre le problème !*


----------



## Matthew (23 Mai 2011)

Je déterre un peu le sujet.

A-t-on des premiers retours sur les dalles des iMac 27 mid2011? Est-ce la même dalle que les "anciennes générations"? Quid de la jaunisse, tâches et autres?

Merci


----------



## bambougroove (23 Mai 2011)

Matthew a dit:


> Je déterre un peu le sujet.


Ca fait belle lurette que le prob est réglé, environ mars/avril 2010 !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h10 ----------




indy91700 a dit:


> *Voici une réponse d'Apple qui m'a été personnellement envoyé :*
> ......


Ton message concerne les taches grises dans la dalle (voir ici : http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/taches-grises-ecran-27-a-479202.html) et prête à confusion, *ICI il s'agit de la "jaunisse" et c'est un problème réglé depuis longtemps : environ mars/avril 2010 !!*


----------



## sakosh (23 Mai 2011)

problème réglé, t'es sûr de toi?
il y a encore régulièrement des plaintes à ce sujet.

et oui, la dalle est toujours la même, y compris dans les nouveaux 2011


----------



## Xian (23 Mai 2011)

Ma vue baisse sans doute avec l'âge, mais je ne vois vraiment plus de jaunisse, même avec le test de ce site. Apple m'a remplacé la dalle une seule fois.

Reste les fuites de luminosité dans le coin inférieur droit, mais ce n'est pas vraiment gênant, pour moi.


----------



## bambougroove (23 Mai 2011)

sakosh a dit:


> il y a encore régulièrement des plaintes à ce sujet.


Où ça ?

Je parle du problème de la jaunisse qui est le thème de CETTE discussion.

Si plaintes actuellement concernant la jaunisse, c'est qu'il s'agit de personnes qui ont acheté récemment un iMac d'occasion ou qui ne s'étaient pas rendu compte du problème à l'époque (late 2009).


----------



## sakosh (23 Mai 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Où ça ?
> 
> Je parle du problème de la jaunisse qui est le thème de CETTE discussion.
> 
> Si plaintes actuellement concernant la jaunisse, c'est qu'il s'agit de personnes qui ont acheté récemment un iMac d'occasion ou qui ne s'étaient pas rendu compte du problème à l'époque (late 2009).




ici par exemple: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=824940&page=131

le problème est toujours d'actualité, après tout dépend du niveau d'exigence de chacun


----------



## Xian (23 Mai 2011)

Soit le problème de jaunisse a fortement diminué, soit les clients se sont lassés, ce qui m'étonnerait vu le prix d'un 27"


----------



## bambougroove (23 Mai 2011)

sakosh a dit:


> ici par exemple: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=824940&page=131
> 
> le problème est toujours d'actualité, après tout dépend du niveau d'exigence de chacun


J'ai rapidement consulté cette discussion que j'avais suivi à l'époque, et il y a effectivement quelques cas très rares (pas toujours vérifiables car pas de photo ou pas de précision sur le modèle exact) concernant des iMac mid 2010 (et comme je l'indiquais plus haut beaucoup de messages dans les dernières pages concernent des late 2009), en tout cas rien à voir avec l'ampleur du problème pour les late 2009.

Concernant le "niveau d'exigence", le test indiqué par Xian me suffit pour un usage personnel, en revanche l'écran de l'iMac (qui est clairement destiné au grand public) n'est pas recommandé pour un usage professionnel de traitement spécifique de l'image, jaunisse ou pas.


----------



## bambougroove (24 Mai 2011)

Voir également cet article de MacG du 20.02.2010 (http://www.macg.co/news/voir/145221/apple-reconnait-les-problemes-d-ecran-des-imac-27) selon lequel Apple reconnait "officiellement" le problème en indiquant qu'il l'a réglé, après il peut y avoir de très rares cas ...


----------



## Roy55 (1 Juin 2011)

Chers amis français,
j'ai vu que même au delà des Alpes, où vous êtes, le problème (je l'appelerais le scandale) des dalles jaunissantes est encore bien présent.
Sachiez que en Italie c'est la même chose,
Comme vous pourrez verifier sur ce forum, 
http://www.italiamac.it/forum/topic/417649-nuovi-imac-2011/page__st__1080 
  tous les fans de "la pomme" sont très décus et contrariés!

In ne s'agit pas d'un petit défaut present sur un appareil bas de gamme.. mais une véritale frustration pour tous ceux qui,evidemment, n'achètent pas un écran autant dimentionné pour avoir une image médiocre...et  folcloristique dans sa gamme chromatique! 
N'oublions pas que  la "vocation" au éditing photo et vidéo est vraimant la raison fondamentale  pour la majeur partie des trahisons du monde windows en faveur du monde MAC (moi compris).
Beaucoup beaucoup de passionnés d'informatique ne réussissent pas à comprendre comment Apple ne semblerait se rendre  compte du "sputtanamento" de sa merveilleuse réputation à qui il se expose s'il laisse encore "trainer"  les choses de cette façon  depuis trois ans...!


----------



## Joe Guillian (8 Juin 2011)

Hello,
y a t il des personnes qui ont fait récemment changer leurs dalles  via le SAV de la Fnac (garantie fnac 3ans) ? Si oui quels retours ? Positif/négatif?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Mister_sam32 (10 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, 

j'ai acheter un iMac 21,5 en décembre, l'écran était jaunatre, je l'ai échanger ilico mais sa été pire...
J'ai réussi a le vendre pour m'acheter un 21,5 modèle 2011, 
et surprise, il était aussi pale !....:mouais:

Hier j'ai fait la mise a niveau de Mac OS X Lion beta 2,
Plusieurs mise a jour se sont effectuer, don celle de la carte graphique ,
et la surprise !

Plus de bande jaune, ni de décoloration !! youppi :rateau:

J'ai effectuer plusieurs test, avant et après la mise a niveau avec cette image 
http://tapplox.com/imac-led.html


----------



## Joe Guillian (10 Juin 2011)

Dans ton cas, cela ressemble davantage à un problème de calibrage de l'écran, résolu par la MaJ vers Lion: avais-tu essayé d'étalonner ton écran sous OS X 10.6 ?



Mister_sam32 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai acheter un iMac 21,5 en décembre, l'écran était jaunatre, je l'ai échanger ilico mais sa été pire...
> J'ai réussi a le vendre pour m'acheter un 21,5 modèle 2011,
> ...


----------



## Roy55 (12 Juin 2011)

Bien que difficile à croire (que un problème apparamment de hardware puisse être résulu par le software-driver viéo)... je supplie quelqu'un qui a le problème du jaune à SE PROCURER ET CHARGER LA VERSION BETA2 DU LION... ET NOUS COMMUNIQUER L'EFFET SUR SON PROBLèME! 
mERCI BEAUCOUP DE LA PART DE PLUSIERS CENTAINES DE PERSONNES QUI ATTENDENT QUALQUE NOUVEAUTE RASSURANTE SUR CE GRAVE DEFAUT!


----------



## xoult (18 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de recevoir un iMac 21.5 2011 et je constate un jaunissement sur l'écran. Je voudrais bien avoir votre avis sur la question, vous qui traitez du sujet depuis pas mal de temps. L'enjeu: savoir si je demande un échange. Merci


----------



## bambougroove (18 Juin 2011)

xoult a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir un iMac 21.5 2011 et je constate un jaunissement sur l'écran.


Ce n'est pas très évident sur la photo, la luminosité était-elle au maximum ?
En revanche, je vois nettement des fuites de lumière en bas à droite qui doivent être encore plus visibles sur fond noir :mouais:


----------



## xoult (18 Juin 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Ce n'est pas très évident sur la photo, la luminosité était-elle au maximum ?
> En revanche, je vois nettement des fuites de lumière en bas à droite qui doivent être encore plus visibles sur fond noir :mouais:



Merci pour ta réponse. Oui, luminosité au max. En fait, je pense que c'est pas énorme comme jaunissement (je ne l'aurais pas remarqué si je n'avais pas vu tous ces posts sur le sujet et fais le test, et ça me fait franchement hésiter de faire un échange.

Quant à la fuite de lumière, c'est un peu la même chose. En fait, je l'ai remarquée sur la photo. C'est invisible ou presque sinon. 

Maintenant je me pose la question: ces 2 problèmes vont ils s'accentuer avec le temps?


----------



## bambougroove (18 Juin 2011)

xoult a dit:


> Maintenant je me pose la question: ces 2 problèmes vont ils s'accentuer avec le temps?


Pas d'après les témoignages sur le forum et mon expérience : iMac 27" i7 late 2009, après 3 échanges j'avais fini par en avoir un sans "jaunisse" en février 2010.
Pour les fuites de lumière c'est assez courant, mais elles doivent être discrètes et régulières (disons environ 3 cm et aux 4 coins de l'écran, ce qui est mon cas et ce n'est pas du tout gênant).

En revanche, les taches grises dans la dalle (à ne pas confondre avec les taches derrière la vitre qui apparaissent rapidement et qui peuvent s'enlever facilement en démontant la vitre) qui peuvent apparaître après plusieurs mois d'utilisation s'aggravent avec le temps et nécessitent un changement de dalle.
Voir cette discussion : http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/taches-grises-ecran-27-a-479202.html

Je trouve honteux que la "jaunisse" persiste sur des gammes récentes, de plus à ce niveau de prix !! 
Demande un échange à neuf pour ces deux raisons : jaunisse et fuites de lumières irrégulières :mouais:


----------



## xoult (19 Juin 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Pas d'après les témoignages sur le forum et mon expérience : iMac 27" i7 late 2009, après 3 échanges j'avais fini par en avoir un sans "jaunisse" en février 2010.
> Pour les fuites de lumière c'est assez courant, mais elles doivent être discrètes et régulières (disons environ 3 cm et aux 4 coins de l'écran, ce qui est mon cas et ce n'est pas du tout gênant).
> 
> En revanche, les taches grises dans la dalle (à ne pas confondre avec les taches derrière la vitre qui apparaissent rapidement et qui peuvent s'enlever facilement en démontant la vitre) qui peuvent apparaître après plusieurs mois d'utilisation s'aggravent avec le temps et nécessitent un changement de dalle.
> ...



Les fuites de lumière sont franchement pas gênantes. Pour le jaune, je sais pas. Ca m'arrange pas du tout de faire un échange, même si je suis tenté, rien que pour le principe. En lisant les forums, j'ai l'impression que le zéro défaut n'existe pas ou presque.


----------



## xoult (23 Juin 2011)

Bon, après réflexion, j'ai finalement décidé de procéder à un échange de bécane (un 21.5 2011 i7 ssd je le rappelle). Coup de téléphone à Apple, qui me demande de me pointer pour expertise dans un Apple Store. J'obtempère et soumets ma machine à un "genius" au tee-shirt bleu. Le type n'a pas esquissé la moindre surprise quand je lui ai expliqué mon pb de teinture jaune. Il a ensuite branché l'iMac, passé deux minutes à regarder l'écran en faisant diverses manip, pas les plus pertinentes à mon avis.

_Je ne vois rien de spécial, a-t-il ensuite décrété.
_Ben moi si, ai-je répondu. D'ailleurs je ne viens pas pour m'amuser et je perds du temps en venant ici. J'adore cette machine, je ne veux pas me faire rembourser, mais simplement en obtenir une nouvelle.

Voyant que je n'étais pas prêt à lâcher le morceau, il est allé voir son "manager".

_On va l'emporter au SAV pour inspecter la dalle, m'a-t-il expliqué.
_Pardon? ai-je demandé. J'ai reçu l'iMac la semaine dernière. Je ne veux pas de réparation, je veux un échange.

Moue dépitée du Genius. Consultation du manager.

_C'est bon, on va l'échanger.

_Tu m'étonnes que tu vas l'échanger fissa_ me suis-je retenu de lui lancer.

Bref, j'attends ma nouvelle machine. Je croise les doigts pour que tout se passe bien. Après cette discussion, je suis allé voir les iMac exposés dans l'Apple Store. Sur trois testés, aucun ne semblait avoir de problème de jaunisse.

La suite bientôt! Et si j'oublie de poster, c'est que tout va bien!


----------



## xoult (28 Juin 2011)

Suite de mes aventures. Je viens de recevoir un nouvel iMac (21.5, i7 2.8 Ghz, SSD 256+DD 1 To), quelque jours après avoir renvoyé le 1er. Autant le dire tout de suite: il va repartir illico chez Apple. Le coin inférieur droit présente en effet une série de dead pixels qui forment une ligne de quelques millimètres de longueur. A moins que ce soit une tâche. J'ai constaté la présence d'autres pixels morts à d'autres endroits.

Quant à la jaunisse, c'est à première vue plus léger qu'avant. Mais peu importe, le premier problème justifie encore davantage un échange.

Récapitulatif:
-1er iMac: jaunisse
-2e iMac: dead pixels

Bravo Apple.


----------



## xoult (29 Juin 2011)

Voici la photo de ce que je dis plus haut: dead pixels qui forment une ligne ou salissure.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## atari.fr (29 Juillet 2011)

donc depuis que apple vend des 21 & 27 pouces toujours des problèmes de fuites de lumière et de jaunisse ?
un magasin a toulouse m avait indiqué que c'etait résolu depuis début 2010 ces défauts!


----------



## bambougroove (29 Juillet 2011)

atari.fr a dit:


> donc depuis que apple vend des 21 & 27 pouces toujours des problèmes de fuites de lumière et de jaunisse ?
> un magasin a toulouse m avait indiqué que c'etait résolu depuis début 2010 ces défauts!


Pour les fuites de lumière (ou "effet Mura") c'est assez courant mais souvent pas assez prononcé pour que des personnes non "sensibilisées" au problème s'en rendent compte peu après l'achat (ou alors ils ne regardent pas de film avec des bandes noires par exemple), voir la discussion dédiée à ce sujet (ouvert pour la gamme late 2009) on y voit des cas plus "spectaculaires" 
Le problème est également présent sur les iPad 2 à des degrés divers (voir iGénération), pour les iPad 1 je ne sais pas.

C'est pareil pour la jaunisse, je n'ai pas vu de cas aussi prononcés que pour la gamme late 2009 (grosse tache jaune essentiellement dans le quart de l'écran en bas à droite) et quelques cas très rares pour la génération d'après mais nettement moins visible.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h32 ----------




xoult a dit:


> Quant à la jaunisse, c'est à première vue plus léger qu'avant.


Cette jaunisse est présente sur l'ensemble de l'écran ou seulement une partie ?


----------



## xoult (31 Juillet 2011)

Seulement une partie de l'écran, tiers inférieur. Mais c'était presque imperceptible, dommage qu'il y avait ce problèmes de dead pixels.

Je viens d'en recommander un, arrivée prévue mardi. Je ne pense pas que j'irai au delà de 3 iMac. Mais une chose est certaine: ce sera zéro défaut ou rien du tout.


----------



## atari.fr (31 Juillet 2011)

mais a chaque fois il faut payer les frais de port retour ??
ou vous le déposez dans un Apple store et ils remboursent ?


----------



## bambougroove (31 Juillet 2011)

xoult a dit:


> Seulement une partie de l'écran, tiers inférieur. Mais c'était presque imperceptible, dommage qu'il y avait ce problèmes de dead pixels.


Même problème que les iMac 27" late 2009, incroyable que cela arrive encore depuis le temps ... Apple prend des lots au rabais ou quoi ?? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h33 ----------




atari.fr a dit:


> mais a chaque fois il faut payer les frais de port retour ??
> ou vous le déposez dans un Apple store et ils remboursent ?


Normalement il n'y a pas de frais de port pour les échanges si tu es dans les délais (sur l'AppleStore en ligne : 14 jours calendaires après l'achat, puis idem après la date de réception en cas d'échange(s)).
En revanche s'il s'agit d'un remboursement (et bien sûr dans les délais) les frais de retour sont à ta charge ... cela dit tout dépend de ton cas c'est à négocier (plusieurs échanges, etc.).


----------



## atari.fr (31 Juillet 2011)

et impossible de le ramener dans un Apple store pour remboursement ou échange ?


----------



## ced28230 (1 Août 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Même problème que les iMac 27" late 2009, incroyable que cela arrive encore depuis le temps ... Apple prend des lots au rabais ou quoi ??
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h33 ----------
> 
> ...



donc si on achète sur le refurb et que l'on est pas satisfait les frais de port sont pour notre pomme ou un livreur passe récupérer l'imac ??


----------



## xoult (2 Août 2011)

Concernant les frais de port retour (sachant que je suis aux USA):

A chaque retour, Apple m'a envoyé par email un bon prépayé Fedex. Je n'ai eu qu'à déposer le tout dans un des nombreux centres Fedex qu'on trouve ici très facilement.

Ils m'ont également remboursé les frais de port que j'avais payés pour me faire livrer l'iMac en 24 h.

Ils m'ont également offert une Magic Mouse en dédommagement (j'aurais préféré avoir un iMac qui marche dès le premier coup). J'attends aujourd'hui mon 3e iMac.


----------



## bambougroove (2 Août 2011)

xoult a dit:


> Concernant les frais de port retour (sachant que je suis aux USA):
> 
> A chaque retour, Apple m'a envoyé par email un bon prépayé Fedex. Je n'ai eu qu'à déposer le tout dans un des nombreux centres Fedex qu'on trouve ici très facilement.
> 
> ...


Tu parles de retour(s) en cas d'échange(s), *les frais de port sont théoriquement à la charge de l'acheteur lorsqu'il y a retour pour remboursement*, voir les conditions générales de vente de l'AppleStore en ligne par exemple.


----------



## ced28230 (2 Août 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Tu parles de retour(s) en cas d'échange(s), *les frais de port sont théoriquement à la charge de l'acheteur lorsqu'il y a retour pour remboursement*, voir les conditions générales de vente de l'AppleStore en ligne par exemple.



ok mais si c'est pour un echange et non un remboursement


----------



## iMaque (14 Août 2011)

J'ai reçu mon iMac 21.5" 2,8 Ghz Core i7 mardi. Je n'avais rien remarqué jusqu'ici mais en effectuant ma première sauvegarde Time machine, tout à l'heure, j'ai constaté, en mettant la fenêtre de préférences dans le coin inférieur droit, qu'elle avait une dominante jaune. Dominante  (légère) qu'elle n'a pas de l'autre côté.

Chose assez bizarre, je ne constate plus cette dominante depuis qu'il fait nuit. L'écran semble absolument parfait quand je l'observe toutes lumières éteintes. La dominante apparaissait avec un mix lumière du jour - lumière artificielle.

Je vais surveiller ça de près. Moi qui me réjouissais à l'idée de commander une sonde de calibration adaptée à l'iMac!


----------



## bambougroove (14 Août 2011)

iMaque a dit:


> Je vais surveiller ça de près.


Aide-toi de ces tests (à effectuer avec la luminosité au maximum), basiques mais efficaces tout de même pour repérer une éventuelle jaunisse : http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php


----------



## iMaque (15 Août 2011)

Merci bambougroove pour le lien. Ça n'a pas l'air très flagrant mais je vais réessayer avec différentes conditions de luminosité, j'ai l'impression que ça joue.


----------



## xoult (30 Août 2011)

Le 3e n'était pas bon. Apple m'a filé un 4e. Pire.

A ce stade, j'en viens à croire qu'un écran iMac sans jaunisse n'existe pas. 

Raaa... dois-je retenter ma chance une 5e fois?

Les alternatives ne m'enthousiasment guère: les Mac mini risquent d'être trop peu légers pour ce que je veux faire  (logiciels vidéo et audio), les Mac Pro trop chers. Quant aux portables,  je n'en ai pas besoin, j'ai déjà un iPad et deux portables PC.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (30 Août 2011)

xoult a dit:


> Ils m'ont également offert une Magic Mouse en dédommagement



continue...

tu pourrais avoir un MagicTrackpad, la prochaine fois ....


----------



## xoult (30 Août 2011)

Le magic trackpad était livré avec l'iMac.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (30 Août 2011)

ah zut...

il ne reste pas grand chose...

l'Apple Remote ?


----------



## xoult (30 Août 2011)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> ah zut...
> 
> il ne reste pas grand chose...
> 
> l'Apple Remote ?



Pourquoi pas. Ou mieux: un iMac sans jaunisse.

"C'est pas possible, Monsieur.
_Qui me parle?
_Ben moi.
_Qui ça "moi"?
_M. Vérité.
_Et bien quoi?
_Non, je voulais juste dire que si tu crois que tu vas avoir un iMac qui marche, tu te fourres le doigt dans l'oeil, et encore, je reste poli.
_Merci c'est vachement sympa ce que me dis!
_Ecoute, on ne se refait pas".


----------



## xoult (7 Septembre 2011)

Donc ça y'est, j'ai renvoyé mon 4 iMac. En plus de la jaunisse, j'avais aussi remarqué une petite tâche noire entre l'écran et la vitre qui le protège.

Le technicien d'Apple n'a manifesté aucune surprise quand je lui ai fait part de mon problème. Il m'a dit de débrancher mon ordi 30 secondes. Je me suis retenu de rire, me suis exécuté. Evidemment ça n'a rien changé.

On m'a ensuite passé au service commercial.

_On va vous rembourser Monsieur, m'a-t-on dit.
_J'espérais un geste commercial, ça fait quand même le 4e iMac que je renvois. Je fais pas ça pour m'amuser, ça me prend du temps.
_On va vous envoyer un coupon.

Résultat: 45$ à valoir sur mon prochain achat. Waou.

J'hésite toujours sur la suite des opérations... tenter un 5e iMac? attendre un rafraîchissement de la gamme à la fin de l'année??


----------



## agaudrie (29 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Voila je viens vers vous car j'aimerais quelques conseils. J'ai acheté en novembre 2009, un iMac 27". Etant tout nouvel utilisateur de produit Apple à cette époque, je me suis persuadé que l'Apple Care ne me servirait à rien, que les produits étaient suffisamment fiable en terme de qualité !

Je regrette aujourd'hui de pas avoir dépensé quelques euros de plus.

Je suis en effet victime des symptomes de l'ecran jaunissant depuis plus d'un an. Au début de l'apparition de ces tâches (l'iMac était encore sous garantie), mon côté sadomaso a fait surface en me disant que ca partirait avec le temps... (Je suis toc toc comme Chirac).

Aujourd'hui au bout deux ans, les taches sont toujours là, et même plus importante. J'ai aussi essayé de faire le test de l'ecran éteint, et effectivement je vois des zones de poussiere au niveau des coins supérieurs.

N'ayant plus evidemment la possibilité de souscrire à un Apple Care, je voulais connaître les solutions qu'il me reste, et j'en ai vu trois grâce aux différentes personnes qui ont apporté des contributions sur ce forum :

- Retirer la vitre, et nettoyer au chiffon
- Payer plus de 500 euros pour changer la dalle.
- Utiliser l'iMac eteint

Alors ma question, pensez vous réellement qu'en enlevant la vitre je pourrais éliminer ces traces ? La tache n'est pas trop dangereuse ? (Genre explosion nucléaire).

Vous trouverez joint avec ce message une photo que j'ai prise avec mon iPhone (Oui je vous l'ai dit, je suis sadomaso !).

Merci d'avance


----------



## helln06 (8 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai moi aussi rencontré ce problème avec mon Imac 2.8GHz Intel Core I7 acheté en avril dernier. 1 mois après des tâches grises/jaunâtres sont apparues sur les angles supérieurs de l'écran. J'ai fait marcher l'apple-care => un technicien est venu changer la dalle qui semblait par ailleurs avoir déjà servie sur une autre machine, vue le conditionnement..

Des tâches similaires sont donc bien évidemment réapparues depuis quelques semaines.. Ca ne me surprend guère et je me suis donc empressée de recontacter l'apple care pour qu'ils règlement définitivement ce problème. On m'a demandé si la machine était entreposée dans un endroit humide, près d'une fenêtre avec un fort trafic, si je fumais et .. le comble : si je possédais une clim réversible car j'habite dans le sud est que la chaleur est un problème environnemental ?? !! Je lui ai demandé si c'était une blague, surtout aux vues des problèmes reconnus en interne par Apple. Pour finir, ils m'ont demandé de leur envoyer des photos, en mexpliquant que cétait pour voir dans quelles conditions le mac était entreposé.

Une semaine après : pas de nouvelles. Je rappelle le SAV et en fait le technicien avait clôturer mon dossier en estimant que c'était un problème environnemental. Il ne m'a même pas tenu informé de l'évolution de mon dossier contrairement à ce qu'il m'avait déclaré au téléphone.

A ce jour, c'est le responsable du SAV qui a finalement estimé que j'étais "de bonne foi" et que dans la mesure où l'environnement du mac a changé  (j'ai déménagé), il allait à changer la dalle une nouvelle fois, en précisant que si le problème se représentait la garantie serait automatiquement annulée !!

Bien que je n'ai jamais habité dans une cave, j'ai demandé des précisions sur les éléments environnementaux qui pourraient, selon eux, être à l'origine de ce problème récurrent. Il m'a parlé d'un problème de chaleur par exemple, mais dans tous les cas rien de précis ni de crédible permettant d'enrayer le problème. 

En d'autres termes, chez Apple, c'est le client qui doit prouver qu'il est de bonne foi pour que la garantie soit prise en compte, élément subjectif bien évidemment soumis au bon vouloir du technicien qui n'est bien évidemment pas sur place pour constater si ces soit-disant "éléments environnementaux" sont bien à l'origine du problème. 

C'est clairement abusif et honteux aux vue du prix de cette machine (2000 euros) et de sa garantie (300 euros).

Que faire ?


----------



## helln06 (3 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Voilà une action groupée sur le sujet qui devrait faire son ptit effet : http://lesindignes-dapple.dyndns.bi...hes_grises_sur_lecran_de_liMac/Bienvenue.html

@+


----------



## Rad_X (3 Janvier 2012)

"Il ne faut pas croire tout ce qu'on dit sur les forums, sinon JFK serait toujours en vie" 
Sacré J du SAV de l'Apple Store du Louvre, toujours le mot pour rire. Et puis j'adore qu'on me prenne pour un imbécile.   

Il n'empêche que je suis aussi victime de cette dalle qui jaunit.  

Le problème a commencé à se déclarer fin juillet 2011, une ou deux semaines avant la fin de la garantie. Evidemment, confiant en la qualité des matériels vendus par Apple, je n'ai pas cru bon de souscrire à l'Apple care lorsque j'ai acheté un imac 27''. Revenu de congés, la petite tache jaune s'est agrandie petit à petit jusqu'à occuper aujourd'hui tout le haut de l'écran (un peu comme sur la photo d'agaudrie mais à l'horizontale). 
Je ne vois plus qu'elle depuis, et ça représente un vrai handicap quand on fait un peu de photo. J'ai donc pris contact avec le SAV même si la garantie est expirée. C'est un premier contact, gens charmants, pas toujours compétents au vu des vérifications hors sujet qu'on m'a demandé de faire, et qui m'ont gentiment dit de tenter d'aller au genius bar parce qu'"on sait jamais, geste commercial possible blahblahblah". J'ai donc balladé l'imac de 15 kg dans la moitié de Paris pour rencontrer le gentil monsieur du SAV, qui après m'avoir posé les questions d'usage ("fumeur ? Humidité ? etc etc") m'a expliqué que ce n'était pas un problème répandu. Je passe le reste. Il est quand même allé voir son manager, puis est revenu avec un air sincèrement compatissant et peiné pour m'expliquer que j'ai eu tort d'attendre le dépassement de garantie, que le problème n'est pas reconnu par Apple et que je n'aurai droit à aucun geste commercial. Il n'a pas tout à fait tort sur le fait que je n'aurais pas dû attendre, mais si j'avais su que ça grandirait comme ça... Bref, ce qui est fait est fait, et il est hors de question que je rallonge 500E pour une nouvelle dalle qui risque en plus de présenter le même défaut.  

Donc leçons à retenir :


 Je suis vraiment très très très déçu par Apple
Ne plus acheter d'iMac (voire de mac, je me tâte), 2000E pour se retrouver avec ce type de problème c'est juste scandaleux
Si achat d'un autre produit de la marque, Apple care
Si jamais un problème est décelé, même un truc ridicule se précipiter chez eux en agitant les bras


----------



## Bubblefreddo (3 Janvier 2012)

Salut Rad_X

Ne te laisse pas faire... J'ai eu gain de cause après avoir monté le site des indignés d'apple... Apple a reconsidéré mon problème et comme par hasard, sans avoir vu l'appareil, ils ont pris le changement de la dalle à titre exceptionnel, alors que ma garantie est passée depuis 4 mois...

Ce qui t'arrive n'est absolument pas normal... soit ferme avec eux!

Contacte les vía express alne, prend un rendez vous téléphonique avec eux et parle leur de ce site... nous sommes une quinzaine à avoir eu gain de cause....


----------



## Rad_X (4 Janvier 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Salut Rad_X
> 
> Ne te laisse pas faire... J'ai eu gain de cause après avoir monté le site des indignés d'apple... Apple a reconsidéré mon problème et comme par hasard, sans avoir vu l'appareil, ils ont pris le changement de la dalle à titre exceptionnel, alors que ma garantie est passée depuis 4 mois...
> 
> ...



  Merci pour l'info Bubble, Je tente l'Express Lane.  Le site des indignés est fermé ?


----------



## firstimac (4 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour le lien test, je ne connaissais pas, ça peut-étre utile!!!


----------



## Bubblefreddo (4 Janvier 2012)

Rad_X a dit:


> Le site des indignés est fermé ?


Oui, il y avait apparemment une atteinte à l'image...
Mais il devrait ouvrir sous une autre forme très bientôt ...


----------



## bakura (3 Avril 2012)

J'ai acheté mon iMac 27' en mai 2011. Un écran absolument parfait. Aucun pixel mort, des blancs homogènes partout. Bref, j'étais content.

Au début de l'année 2012, j'ai commencé à avoir des soucis de scintillement, puis un problème de rétroéclairage, avec la partie gauche plus sombre de 3 ou 4 barres que la partie droite. J'ai donc acheté un AppleCare rapidement (indispensable !!!!).

J'ai mis un peu de temps à les appeler, j'en avait absolument besoin et j'ai installé un SSD dedans ce qui m'obligeait de remettre le disque d'origine (au passage, c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste). En trois jours j'ai obtenu un rdv, le technicien est passé chez moi, il a changé la dalle sur place, s'est barré, et là... plus de problème, une luminosité bien homogène... mais cette teinte jaune sur toute la partie bas droite. Uniquement visible sur fond blanc, certes... mais ça fait chier (je les soupçonne de récupérer les dalles jaunes et d'essayer de les refourger à d'autres clients).

Du coup j'hésite à les rappeler maintenant ou à attendre un peu pendant les vacances. En tout cas c'est fatiguant ces histoires d'écran :mouais:.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (15 Avril 2012)

Les dalles de remplacement sont des dalles reconditionnées... en gros elles ont déjà servi... c'est à dire qu'elles ont déjà été défectueuses, puis réparées puis remises dans votre iMac... rien d'étonnant donc qu'elles ne soient pas parfaites...
En effet, toutes ces histoires d'écrans sont fatiguantes.......


----------



## firstimac (15 Avril 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Les dalles de remplacement sont des dalles reconditionnées... en gros elles ont déjà servi... c'est à dire qu'elles ont déjà été défectueuses, puis réparées puis remises dans votre iMac... rien d'étonnant donc qu'elles ne soient pas parfaites...
> En effet, toutes ces histoires d'écrans sont fatiguantes.......


Je me joins à vous car en lisant vos différents posts, j'ai voulus faire le test de l'écran blanc et effectivement j'ai une bande jaune coté gauche, du haut en bas, j'ai un 27", la solution?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (15 Avril 2012)

es-tu sous garantie?


----------



## firstimac (16 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, oui il est encore sous garantie, j'avais fais de 3 ans supplémentaires à la fnac


----------



## Bubblefreddo (16 Avril 2012)

Donc contacte le SAV ( expresslane) pour changement de dalle... Sous garantie, ça passe... ( ils devraient te demander de faire une photo.)


----------



## firstimac (16 Avril 2012)

Merci de ta réponse, Bubblefreddo, maintenant cette ligne jaune est plutot discrete je m'en suis aperçu dans le noir complet et luminosité maxi, ma question est à partir de quel symptome on peut dire que c'est une amomalie, je sais pour y etre passé que les Imac ne sont pas donner, mais est- que parmi tous les témoignages ils n'y en a pas qui chipote un peu, attention je ne remet pas en cause la majorité des posts sur ce sujet, c'est juste une question


----------



## Bubblefreddo (16 Avril 2012)

Une trace jaune sur un fond blanc pour un ordi très haut de gamme est d'après moi, une anomalie...
Sinon, il y a plusieurs pb d'écran:
 - jaunisse, ligne/trace jaune... pb reconnu
 - traces grises/brunes... là c'est sur, il y  a un très gros souci!
 - lignes verticales... apple a perdu un procès contre un français en 2008 
 - barre grise dans le bas de l'écran... elle est assez discrète, mais visible sur fond blanc
 - fuite de lumière... on chipote peut-être, mais sur fond noir, il y a des trainées blanches...

Une fois de plus, je ne me casserais pas autant la tête si c'était du matos bas de gamme... mais là, je me suis coupé un bras pour me payer un imac, et je n'aime pas du tout être pris pour un idiot...

A+


----------



## firstimac (17 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, bubblefreddo,en ce qui me concerne, comme je l'ai précisé precedement c'est la jaunisse
après, j'ai vu que tu avais fais un appel général sur tout les problèmes d'écran des mac et apparemment il y en a pas mal,sur tout ces problèmes il faudrait les classer par ordre de gravité ce qui n'est pas une mince affaire, pour ma part je fait de la photo, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'ai choisi un 27" et ça ne m'a jamais gêné


----------



## Bubblefreddo (17 Avril 2012)

moi ce qui me gène, c'est qu'un tel appareil soit vendu depuis plus de 6 ans avec les même problèmes. Qu'Apple s'en mette plein les poches alors qu'ils feraient mieux de revoir la conception de l'imac...
J'en suis à ma 4 è réparations aujourd'hui même... tout à l'air bon... mais jusqu'à quand? en fait c'est maintenant, en ce qui me concerne, un problème de confiance...
Deplus, dans qq mois, mon imac aura plus de 2 ans, et là, je ne serai plus couvert par la loi européenne.

Le seul point positif dans cette affaire, c'est que j'ai appris beaucoup ces derniers temps... ( entre autre, qu'on vit dans un monde de dingues...et ça, ça ne me rassure pas non plus!)


----------



## firstimac (18 Avril 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> moi ce qui me gène, c'est qu'un tel appareil soit vendu depuis plus de 6 ans avec les même problèmes. Qu'Apple s'en mette plein les poches alors qu'ils feraient mieux de revoir la conception de l'imac...
> J'en suis à ma 4 è réparations aujourd'hui même... tout à l'air bon... mais jusqu'à quand? en fait c'est maintenant, en ce qui me concerne, un problème de confiance...
> Deplus, dans qq mois, mon imac aura plus de 2 ans, et là, je ne serai plus couvert par la loi européenne.
> 
> Le seul point positif dans cette affaire, c'est que j'ai appris beaucoup ces derniers temps... ( entre autre, qu'on vit dans un monde de dingues...et ça, ça ne me rassure pas non plus!)



Oui, je te comprends, en achetant un MAC je pensais également que j'achetais du haut de gamme, et que je conserverais cet appareil longtemps, et là j'ai des doutes. Comme  je suis garantie encore pour un moment je vais etre vigilant sur l'évolution des choses, je te tiens au courant


----------

